# Poetry (Merged threads. HLG)



## Uminya

We need some poetry around here. Original poetry only, please.

Here is a poem from another forum I go to. Marby Burrowes is me.

*As the River Flows* by Marby Burrowes

The river mighty
As it goes on
Carving the land
Twisting, winding
Merging here
Forking there
Ever flowing
To the Sea.


----------



## Uminya

Here's a little beer song.

*Mug o' Beer* by Marby Burrowes

O, the light is really quite dandy!
Perfectly smooth, most like candy,
A shovel might still be handy;
For light is nothing like brandy.

O, my beautiful lager!
Not quite as keen as a dagger,
You drink too much and you stagger;
Your wife will soon be a nagger.

O, the wonderful red!
The booze'll go straight to your head,
Though you won't know if you are dead;
You'll drink it untill you are fed.

O, the blessed dark!
A bloke might wake up in the park,
Your mug may be filled to the mark,
You'll sip and then sing like a lark.


----------



## GaladrielQueen

*Heyo*

I got a poem. It's written by me, JEMS.

“One of the Time”
By Jems 
Sometimes life runs
From another one
One that’s gloomy and black 
One that hides in a dark corner in the shack

There is one
One that runs
One that holds
One that controls
One’s mind

Some call it a life of divine
But I call it Time
Turn it to Midnight
Or change it to when the sun is bright
One of the Time
I’m going to rest so divine
I’d never feel any pain
I’ve felt it again

Time isn’t getting its hands on me
As y’all can see,
I’ve got a mind of my own
Got a time of my own
Got a life of my own!

I can control it,
I can hold it,
I can run it,
Any ways I want to!


----------



## Lantarion

ok, here comes an inspiration poem..
let's see...


The gust of wind his robes now find
The candlelight does shiver
He glances at the books that bind
The arrows in the quiver

The pedestal, how near it looms
As kindly as a brother
But also it may be his doom
To mysteries uncover

The pages heavy, turning yellow
Did rest as time went by
But in its thought no one did mellow
And those who did will die

The mysteries of an age gone by
Are open for all to read
But careful not to let a sigh
And the darkness feed


hmm, I think it's ok for my first poem!


----------



## Dengen-Goroth

yeah, very well done Ciryaher. But the last line could be And to the darkness feed. it has a certain rythm, and you have to stay with it.


----------



## Aerin

Okay, here is a poem I wrote between third and fourth period one day.

Blankets can be made of snow,
But fog can be much more so.
Fog wraps and winds around,
Snow just lays upon the ground.
When in the fog one wants to creep,
When in the snow one wants to sleep.
Fog brings darkness to the light,
Snow keeps daytime through the night.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth

Very well done Aerin. We may have an aspiring poet in our midst!


----------



## Lantarion

Dengen, that was my poem, not Ciryaher's.. <mutters irritatedly> 
Poem no. 2:


The forest keps its windows shut
and covered in green shroud
A squirrel cautiously studies a nut
the faintest breath is loud

The foliage, it creeps around
treaturously wiling
And though it sneaks without a sound
The Forest now is smiling

But even the deepest of silent peace
will soon be chipped and cloven
A sheep now grazes, cools its fleece
On grass so long now woven

As darkness falls, the hooded monk
does in the forest wander
His brazen face in a book has sunk
The roses burst asunder

His glowing hands illuminate
the yellowed book of lore
And his learned mind capitulates
to the elven songs of yore

A portal out of ground appears
the Monk studies it with earnest
A tiny waterfall of tears
Does glow from holy furnace

He steps up close, and shuts the book
Determined to succeed
He will take back that what Hell took
The brightness is his lead

hmmm that took a while longer this time!


----------



## Dengen-Goroth

Very nice Pontifex!!! Well, Ciryaher did put not bad for my first post. My mistkae.


----------



## Aerin

I think we should keep this thread alive. Poetry is great fun, and reading other peoples' is fun. 

Here's another one, again, written between periods at school.

Have you ever sat down to think
How one person can have a thought
One expends no energy to think
Yet it takes great effort to have a thought
Ever thought where thoughts come from
Are they inside your head
Or are they outside your skull
How can a thought be dumb
From where they originate
How can they be thought dull?

I like nonsene poems. In case you haven't already figured that out?


----------



## Dengen-Goroth

Yes. Poetry is very very good. Good job!!! Keep the poems comin!


----------



## Talierin

*Not really poetry, but.....*

..Kemen*T*ari
....Cirya*H*er
.........Gr*E*ymantle

.............*T*elchar
Ancalag*O*n
.........Ta*L*ierin
........Mi*K*e B
.........Ch*I*ppy
......Rosi*E* Cotton
...Denge*N* - Goroth

.....Ponti*F*ex
.....Thor*O*ndor
.........Ae*R*in
....Jahrd*U*r
....Goth*M*og

*DOT*

Tar - An*C*alime
........Th*O*rin
....Asha'*M*an

.............*R*plp81
.........Yu*U*
.......Mer*L*in
...........R*E*adWryt
.......Mer*S*ed
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Sorry if your name is not on here, I didn't have room for everyone!*


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

*thanks for putting me on the list*

I wrote this..

When the moon was bright 
and elves out lived the deeds of men
Elven maidens could be seen 
under the stars dancing in Lothlorien

The golden boughs shown like trinkets 
in the clear cool water.
While golden hair shimmered in the faint mooon light.
Elven children froliced and played while flowers sprang beneath thier feet.

Alas, these days faded and soon all the fair folk were gone.
yet we still remember them as we walk through the golden wood
on moonlight nights far away.

I thought of this while watching dr. zhivago(that movie sucks


----------



## Lantarion

wow, great stuff!!
I'm going to continue with my medieval/monk-theme, as all things from the Middle Ages (except feudalism) rock. Now, No. 3:


In deepest night, in hallroom dank
the curious do wander
For ages past the scholars drank
the mystic words of thunder

The monastery is so crouded
with the priests so young
But in the library, enshrouded
lies mystery long begun

The monk of yore, Ezekiel
the library uncovered
He saw the burning depths of Hell
and heard what Satan uttered

"This earth shall yet belong to me,
my minions await
"The final call to set them free
and to strike the Blessed Gate"

Ezekiel to God did pray
his wisest councels sought
And God did answer back, and say
"This battle must be fought."

For fourteen days and fourteen nights
the skies were streked with flame
The skeletons and corrupted wights
did perish from the shame

A holy bolt of lightning
through the skies did brightly course
The people thought this frightening
as God showed his mighty force

The bolt struck down upon the Gate
that led to burning Hell
All prayed that it was not too late
to save the Earth as well

A crimson spark, an azure wrath
an emerald redemption
Slayed all the evil in its path
and it made no exception

As fire into sky did stride
the wrath of Heaven came
And faced the desperated tide
of Satan's dying reign

The crimson met with the azure
and in the sky did battle
But one thing is now known for sure
all beings did but rattle

The crimson fled, the azure towered
over the defeated flame
And all that Hell had once devoured
was brought to life again

Ezekiel, the holy monk
was praised beyond compare
His golden heart, which once was sunk
felt pride heavenly flare 

Of woe and sorrow no one sang
the images are faint
One mem'ry in their hearts now rang
Ezekiel, the Saint


hmm, sorry it was so long, it's difficult to choose the right words, and indeed to end it well. I think I'll focus on monasteries, books, monks, forests, magic, Light and such from now on, and try not to drag Hell into the picture.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth

Wow Pontifex, that was awesome, to say the absolute least. Very well written. Except the second verse did not seem to go by the "pulse" of the poem.


----------



## Aerin

Great poem, Pontifex! I liked the theme, even though it was a little dark. I like poems that tell a story, but those are more like ballads. Here's one of my favorite ballads.

The wind was a torrent of darkness
Among the gusty trees
The moon was a ghostly galleon
Tossed upon the cloudy seas
The road was a ribbon of moonlight
Over the purple moor
When the highwayman came riding, riding, riding, 
The highwayman came riding
Up to the old inn door

He'd a french cocked hat on his forehead
A bunch of lace at his chin
A coat of claret velvet
And breeches of brown doe skin
They fitted with never a wrinkle
His boots were up to the thigh
And he rode with a jeweled twinkle
His pistol butts a-twinkle
His rapier hilt a-twinkle
Under the jeweled sky

And over the cobbles he clattered
And clashed in the dark inn yard
Then he tapped with his whip on the shutter
But all was locked and barred
He whistled a tune to the window
And who should be waiting there
But the landlord's black-eyed daughter
Bess, the landlord's daughter
Plaiting a dark red love-knot
Into her long black hair

One kiss my bonny sweetheart
I'm after a prize tonight
But I shall be back with the yellow gold
Before the morning light
Yet if they press me sharply
And harry through the day
Then look for me by the moonlight
Watch for me by the moonlight
I'll come to thee by the moonlight
Though Hell should bar the way

He rose upright in his stirrups
He scarce could reach her hand
But she loosened her hair in the casement
His face burnt like a brand
As the black cascade of perfume
Came tumbling over his breast
He kissed its waves in the moonlight
O, sweet waves in the moonlight
He tugged at his reins in the moonlight
And galloped away to the west

He did not come at the dawning
He did not come at noon
And out of the tawny sunset
Before the rise o' the moon
When the road was a gypsy's ribbon
Looping the purple moor
A red-coat troop came marching, marching, marching
King George's men came marching 
Up to the old inn door

They said no word to the landlord
They drank his ale instead
But they gagged his daughter and bound her 
To the foot of her narrow bed
Two of them knelt at the casement
With muskets by their side
There was death at every window
And Hell at one dark window
For Bess could see through the casement
The road that he would ride

They had tied her up to attention
With many a sniggering jest
They bound a musket beside her
With the barrel beneath her breast
Now keep good watch and they kissed her
She heard the dead man say
Look for me by the moonlight
Watch for me by the moonlight
I'll come to thee by the moonlight 
Though Hell should bar the way

She twisted her hands behind her
But all the knots held good
She writhed her hands till her fingers
Were wet with sweat or blood
They stretched and strained in the darkness
And the hours crawled by like years
Till at last on the stroke of midnight
Cold, on the stroke of midnight
The tip of one finger touched it
The trigger at least was hers

T'lot t'lot had they heard it
The horse's hooves rang clear
T'lot t'lot in the distance
Were they deaf they did not hear
Down the ribbon of moonight
Over the brow of the hill
The highwayman came riding, riding, riding
The red-coats looked to the priming
She stood up straight and still

T'lot t'lot in the silence
T'lot in the echoing night
Nearer he came and nearer
Her face was like a light
Her eyes grew wide for a moment
She drew one last deep breath
And her finger moved in the moonlight
Her musket shattered the moonlight
Shattered her breast in the moonlight
And warned him with her death

He turned and spurred to the west
He did not know she stood
Bowed with her head over musket
Drenched with her own red blood
Not till the dawn he heard it
His face grew grey to hear
How Bess the landlord's daughter
The landlord's black-eyed daughter
Had watched for her love in the moonlight
And died in the darkness there

And back he spurred like a madman
Shrieking a curse to the sky
With the white road smoking behind him
And his rapier brandished high
Blood red were the spurs in the golden noon
Wine red was his velvet coat
When they shot him down on the highway
Down like a dog on the highway
And he lay in his blood on the highway
With a bunch of lace at his throat

Still on a winter's night they say
When the wind is in the trees
And the moon is a ghostly galleon
Tossed upon the cloudy seas
And the road is a ribbon of moonlight
Over the purple moor
The highwayman comes riding, riding, riding
The highwayman comes riding
Up to the old inn door


Alfred Tennyson

Great ballad, Loreena McKennitt sings it, so I know it. It is a little depressing though.


----------



## Talierin

Minor corrections: It's called the Highwayman, and it's by Alfred Noyes, not Tennyson. That's not the full version of it, either. 

My favorite poem:

The Lady of Shalott

By Alfred, Lord Tennyson

I

On either side the river lie
Long fields of barley and of rye,
That clothe the wold and meet the sky
And thro’ the field the road runs by
To many-tower’d Camelot;
And up and down the people go,
Gazing where the lilies blow
Round a island there below,
The island of Shalott.

Willows whiten, aspens quiver,
Little breezes dusk and shiver
Thro’ the wave that runs for ever
By the island in the river
Flowing down to Camelot.
Four grey walls, and four grey towers.
Overlook a space of flowers,
And the silent isle imbowers
The Lady of Shalott.

By the margin, willow-veil’d
Slide the heavy barges trail’d
By slow horses; and unhail’d
The shallop flitteth silken-sail’d
Skimming down to Camelot.
But who hath seen her wave her hand?
Or at the casement seen her stand?
Or is she known in all the land,
The Lady of Shalott?

Only reapers, reaping early
In among the bearded barley,
Hear a song that echoes cheerly
From the river winding clearly,
Down to tower’d Camelot;
And by the moon the reaper weary,
Piling sheaves in uplands airy,
Listening, whispers “Tis the fairy
Lady of Shalott.”

II

There she weaves by night and day
A magic web with colours gay.
She has heard a whisper say,
A curse is on her if she stay
To look down to camelot.
She knows not what the curse may be,
And so she weaveth steadily,
And little other care hath she,
The Lady of Shalott.

And moving thro’ a mirror clear
That hangs before her all the year,
Shadows of the world appear.
There she sees the highway near
Winding down to Camelot:
There the river eddy whirls,
And there the surly village-churls,
And the red cloaks of market girls,
Pass onward from Shalott.

Sometimes a troop of damsels glad,
An abbot on an ambling pad,
Sometimes a curly shepherd-lad,
Or long-hair’d page in crimson clad,
Goes by to tower’d Camelot:
And sometimes thro’ the mirror blue
The knights come riding two and two:
She hath no loyal knight and true,
The Lady of Shalott

But in her web she still delights
To weave the mirror’s magic sights,
For often thro’ the silent nights
A funeral, with plumes and lights,
And music, went to Camelot:
Or when the moon was overhead,
Came two young lovers lately wed;
“I am half sick of shadows,” said
The Lady of Shalott.

III

A bow-shot from her bower-eaves,
He rode between the barley-sheaves,
The sun came dazzling thro’ the leaves,
And flamed upon the brazen greaves
Of bold Sir Lancelot.
A red-cross knight for ever kneel’d
To a lady in his shield,
That sparkled on the yellow field,
Beside remote Shalott.

The gemmy bridle glitter’d free,
Like to some branch of stars we see
Hung in the golden Galaxy.
The bridle bells rang merrily
As he rode down to Camelot;
And from his blazon’d baldric slung
A mighty silver bugle hung,
And as he rode his armour rung,
Beside remote Shalott.

All in the blue unclouded weather
Thick-jewell’d shone the saddle-leather,
The helmet and the helmet-feather
Burn’d like one burning flame together,
As he rode down to Camelot.
As often thro’ the purple night,
Below the starry clusters bright,
Some bearded meteor, trailing light,
Moves over still Shalott.

His broad clear brow in sunlight glow’d;
On burnish’d hooves his war-horse trode;
From underneath his helmet flow’d
His coal-black curls as on he rode,
As he rode down to Camelot.
From the bank and from the river
He flash’d into the crystal mirror,
‘Tirra lirra,’ by the river
Sang Sir Lancelot.

She left the web, she left the loom,
She made three paces thro’ the room,
She saw the water-lily bloom.
She saw the helmet and the plume,
She look’d down to Camelot.
Out flew the web and floated wide;
The mirror crack’d from side to side;
‘The curse is come upon me!’ cried
The Lady of Shalott.

IV

In the stormy east-wind straining,
The pale yellow woods were waning,
The broad stream in his banks complaining,
Heavily the low sky raining
Over tower’d Camelot;
Down she came and found a boat
Beneath the willow left afloat,
And round about the prow she wrote
The Lady of Shalott.

And down the river’s dim expanse-
Like some bold seer in a trance,
Seeing all his own mischance-
With a glassy countenance
Did she look to Camelot.
And at the closing of the day,
She loosed the chain, and down she lay;
The broad stream bore her far away,
The Lady of Shalott.

Lying, robed in snowy white
That loosely flew to left and right-
The leaves upon her falling light-
Thro’ the noises of the night
She floated down to Camelot:
And as the boat-head wound along
The willowy hill and fields among,
They heard her singing her last song,
The Lady of Shalott.

Heard a carol, mournful, holy,
Chanted loudly, chanted lowly,
Till her blood was frozen slowly,
And her eyes were darken’d wholly,
Turn’d to tower’d Camelot;
For ere she reach’d upon the tide
The first house by the water-side,
Singing in her song she died,
The Lady of Shalott.

Under tower and balcony,
By garden wall and gallery,
A gleaming shape she floated by,
Dead-pale between the houses high,
Silent into Camelot.
Out upon the wharfs they came,
Knight and burgher, lord and dame,
And round the prow they read her name,
The Lady of Shalott.

Who is this? and what is here?
And in the lighted palace near
Died the sound of royal cheer:
And they cross’d themselves for fear,
All the knights at Camelot:
But Lancelot mused a little space;
He said, ‘She has a lovely face;
God in His mercy lend her grace,
The Lady of Shalott.”


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

what about my poem!? those are all really good i have tons of poetry books hows dis one?

Curious as a child 
Wandering within a darkend cave

Innocent as mary 
not a sin do i posess (really, I do)

Brave as joan of arc 
aware of the peril in my quest

quiet as a franciscian friar
keeping daily to myself

Smart as Robin of Locksley
with my arrow always perfectly notched

Meek as lady Rowena
Holding my tongue until the times come

Vibrant as Rebecca
Bold but never unwise(okay,maybe)

I am a lovely Saxon
oppressed but hopeful
that one days these
Tyrannical Normans
may pitifully fall

Only in my dreams might i feel this
Only in my mind might i think this

I was just done with reading ivanhoe for this poem


----------



## Talierin

Very nice, Tar! Have you seen the Ivanhoe movie? The one with Anthony Andrews as Ivanhoe. It's good!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

thanks i was planning to submit that but it ended up being one line too long so i wouldn't edit (the teacher also bugged me too she lost a 40 point paper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## GaladrielQueen

Ok dun laugh.. i wrote this cuz i hafta write something about the hobbits so here it is...

"Hobbits"

Some are small as the baby trees
Some are bigger than bushes
Some are quick as the roadrunners
Some are quicker than the snail (hehe)

Hobbits, hobbits
They run in the tunnels
They live in the tunnels
The hobbits are everywhere around
Surface and the Underground

There's one hobbit
One brave hobbit
His name is Frodo Baggins
Favorite cousin of Bilbo Baggins

His journey is to destroy the ring
Yet, as he walks, Danger sings
"Oh Frodo, Go back."
Yet, he still makes some track

Up and down the hills
Around and around the mountains stills
Straight on the bridges
Over the ridges

The hobbits are brave
Lives they save
Gifts they gave
Celebrations they rave
Good-byes they wave…


----------



## Lantarion

No, it's not bad. Very merry. 
Tal, that was a marvelous poem, one of the best I've ever heard. That form of rhyme works better in rap if I try to write it, so I'll stick to the a-b, a-b style:

On a frosty, magic winter's eve
the sky is blue and white
The flakes from Heaven's marble sleeve
now glisten in the night

The torchlight as illuminates
the mystic sight of snow
The guardian of age-old gate
has started to hum low

There's something almost frightening
about the form of frost
The see-through specters whitening
fall silently, as lost

When dawn awakes the dozing ring
the glacial forms of night
Are seen as angels shimmering
they hide, for now, their might

The rays of light glide lightly through
the figures crystalline
The brighest forms will dazzle you
angelic as they seem

But soon the power of the Sun
will overthrow the Moon
The radiant works, flawlessly done
will melt away so soon


Winter is a beautiful thing, that is worthy of a poem.


----------



## Uminya

The blackened skies, o'er head,
The great crimson tides, full of the dead
I stand on the edge of what has been lost,
And I look about and weep at the cost
Thunder rolls beyond in the twilight,
The soldiers of today stand dazed in their plight
What was this thing we have so foolishly lost?
Like a hand of dice, our fortune we tossed
The chances were slim, and when one gambles,
Our reason smothered by a babel of rambles

The edge of the storm, we are still here,
We look down at time in its great mere
Though towers did crumble down,
And kings have wondered at their hard earned crown
We are still here though battered and bruised,
Now through clear waters life may be cruised
But ever is the dark star in the sky,
And we must listen, never heed the great Lie.


----------



## Lantarion

Great, Cir! Gloomy, but excellent.  

There is a field, a field so green
in elven lands of yore
Where deeds of glory can be seen
enscribed for evermore

The walls of mystic Light are built
by architects unknown
The windows on the marble quilt
are infinitely sewn

A huddled figure, walking fast
proceeds toward the door
His eyes tell stories of the past
that happened on this moor

His rais_e_d staff so flashes faint
the Monastery sighs
This man canonly be the Saint
told oft in lullabyes

Upon the door the staff does strike
not once or twice but four
He has not without reason hiked
to this building of lore

The door creaks open noislessly
and beckons to the man
How beautiful can darkness be
that through the ages ran

He steppeth in, robe, hood and all
and stops to see the book
That kept was here before the fall
of Kings that Evil took

Upon the golden pedestal
the scripts do lie in wait
For figures so celestial
alikened to a saint

The monk steps up to golden form
a shiver courses through
Though not alone, he feels forlorn
of things he will yet do

The yellowed, musty pages of
the long-forgotten work
Are hollowed in this place of love
where no shadows do lurk

As the monk reads on and on
the alphabet ignites
The words and phrases, wrought of Sun
the silent dimness bites

Soon from a whisper shouts a voice
a voice of hallowed saint
He had a gift, he had a choice
but all of that seems faint

Now erudite, enlightened so
the Saint to Heaven flees
And Evil cometh, row on row
to be blown away by breeze


----------



## GaladrielQueen

Dang P... You should publish your poems! 

Frodo
Rodo
Odo
Dodododododododooo
OoooH!

^ I know it sucks but i m kinda busy lol


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

*wahhooo,GQ is over 50 posts*

that's amazing, like mine GQ


----------



## GaladrielQueen

*Re: wahhooo,GQ is over 50 posts*



> _Originally posted by Tar-Ancalime _
> *that's amazing, like mine GQ *



Say what???


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

GQ do you like my poems?


----------



## Uminya

They told you the time was right,
You stood wanting for the night,
The world began to fall away,
As your hope became the day,

And the lies, they told you last forever
And the lies, that make the stars burn dim 
The falling of the hammer
The sky becomes a clamour

They said not to ever fear,
You knew the battle near,
The skies did overcast,
The time for mirth is now passed,

And the lies, that brought you fame and fortune
And the lies, that take away our pain
The falling of the spark
The mind broods in the dark

They said you had died bravely,
You thought they acted knavely,
The light went out in your eyes,
Fortune's hand did break the dice,

And the lies, you now know were untrue
And the lies, whose heeding you did now rue
The bitter taste of defeat
The life's sadness did repeat


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Lord Ciraheyer(sp, you have gloomy poetry


----------



## Dengen-Goroth

It is beautiful. Gloomy poems may often times convey our civilization, one of tribulations and conquests. Alway we lament.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

*someone has a crush on me,Dengen!*

yeah, come to think my fave poem is...

Two roads diverge in a yellow wood
and sorry i could not travel both
and be one traveler long i stood 
and looked down one as far as i could
to where it bent in the undergrowth

I took the other as just as fair
having perhaps the better claim 
but as for that the passing there 
had worn them really about the same

Both that morning equally lay
as leaves no step had troden black
oh, i kept the first for another day
yet knowing how way leads on to way 
i doubted i should ever be coming back

I shall be telling this with a sigh
for somewhere ages and ages hence
two roads diverged in a yellow wood and
i took the road less traveled by 
and that has made all the difference

(thanx robert frost)


----------



## Aerin

I really must say, I am blown away by the poetry on this thread! It's really wonderful! Ciryaher, even though your poems are kind of dark, there is almost a pulse in them. Pontifex, your poem about the winter was really good! I have not really had time to work on the short poems that I have written, but the more good poetry I read, hopefully the easier it will be to write my own. And reading the poems on here will really help! Great job everyone!


----------



## GaladrielQueen

all i hafta say is "DAmn!!!!"



Galadriel


----------



## Uminya

*bows deeply*

I try to atone my poetry to war, or the darker side of humanity (which is becoming more apparent as time passes).


----------



## GaladrielQueen

*Best I can do..*

It's starry starry night
the moon gives off a glowly light
A man clad in white
A dog that can't bite

Walking down the street...

I ll end this later cuz i gootz goo


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

those are pretty good,GQ. More of a rap in a sense


----------



## Aerin

I like poems that illustrate a scene. Some of Ciryaher's and Pontifex's poems seem to almost "spring alive". 

Isn't language a beautiful thing?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I luv language,


----------



## Aerin

I don't mean to be a prude, but that would be "I love language."


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

hmmmm...Tyrannical norman


----------



## Aerin

Not tyrannical Norman, just a girl who has been reading eight hours a day for the last 10 years..... Plus, my mom and grandmother know a lot of grammar, so I have been getting informal grammar lessons for as long as I can remember!


----------



## GaladrielQueen

On a starry moonless night
A man all covered in white
Strolled down the side of the street
Acting all calm and discreet

Approached a woman, he did
"Lady of the moon," he said
"Thou art more beautiful than the thousand stars"
The Lady with hair as black as tar
Asked the gentleman, "Who art thou"
The man said nothing but bowed
Thus, he walked by
The Lady waved Good-Bye with a star in her eye

Approached a Gentleman, he did
"The lady is waiting for thee," he said
The man standing on a block
Stared at the man, all dumbfounded and lost
"Who art thou, good man?" He asked
"No one but a friend," said he as he basked
In the darkness of the Corner
Singing in a voice of a crooner...

The same gentleman and lady
That was approached got married
In a fortnight
With a dress so white
and a Tux so black
The Newlywedded couple came back
To the same spot
That they met and got
Trapped in love

The Moon shone against the black sky above
The Gentleman of white approached them again
And shook hands with The Lady and The Gentleman
"Have a good life together," He said with a final farewell
Thus, He walked through the Wall

That's the last the lady and the gentleman saw of him.

The End...


----------



## Lantarion

How romantic, GQ! Great! 

When rocks begin to crack and break
and frost is in the air
Then Winter comes, like evil snake
and lays the gardens bare

The green and mellow flower yards
once red, yellow and blue
Are but a pile of frozen shards
that far away now flew


No more today, I'm afraid.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

they're all too good they beat out my saxon- anti norman poem.


----------



## Lantarion

Ah, but now you have to tell it to us. I'm sure it's very good, and I wouldn't call my poetry that fabulous, it's just relatively *deep.*


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I already did it's afew pages back. yeah well ...well...well.


----------



## Aerin

I like poetry that not only tells a story, but makes me think about it afterward. I like a lot of the poems in this thread!


----------



## GaladrielQueen

Tar-Ancalime 

I missed ur last reply so im sorry... I LOVE ur poems  Hope u like mine too 


GQ


----------



## Lantarion

When skies are grim and soldiers march
to fight the endless fight
This game of death is but a farce
to please the ruthless night

War tears, it rips, it holds in fear
and breaks beyond repair
It wrecks all things that once were dear
it reaps and sows despair

The angered men of ruined lands
try hard to answer back
With shining swords, they tred the sands
and fight with spirits black

But he who is more powerful
doth vanquish, sadly, Light
For scimitars, fashioned from wool
can't rival Sauron's might

But once the Final Battle's fought
and Dark is banished, gone
There dwelleth not an evil thought
and spirits rise with song


----------



## GaladrielQueen

Good, Pontitix wonderful! 

GQ


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

thanx it's really nothing yours are really good too!


----------



## Aerin

Pontifex, great poem! Keep writing poems like that, you might be able to publish them!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

tear, he is good i've been published before !


----------



## GaladrielQueen

Here is a longest one...

"The Light"
By GQ

I sat upright quickly, sweating from the nightmare
I sighed as I calmed myself and saw my cat sleeping there
On the foot of my bed, peacefully
I got out of the bed quietly and unmovable, sullenly
I hated it when I get the nightmares just before my birthdays
No nights are the same as the days…

I sighed again as I grabbed a bottle of Pepsi soda
I screwed off the top and took a swig and went, “Ah”
Refreshed, I remembered that I had to go to the attic, which was freezing due to the chill of the night
I tried to find something that would shine my way up, something bright
I grabbed a small dimmed flashlight that was low on batteries
I slowly went up two flights of stairs and the door to the attic creaked

I let go of the door suddenly, alarmed by the creaky sound
I huffed and got mad at myself for being afraid of something stupid. I was bound
To open the door and go right up and grab the thing I had to get.
I opened the door and out came something, screeching. It was a mouse. I yelled it to “git”
Damned cat of mine, Tolkien, hates mice. I ought to smack the sense back in Tolkien.
I grabbed the string that opens the door and pulled it with all my might. I would’ve seen
Dead bodies fall out of the attic, but there were none. How interesting.

I stepped on one of the step and felt something sting
On my feet so I yelled bloody and hopped on one foot to the bathroom
My ears were blowing steam as I sat angrily on the toilet, promising doom.
I saw it was a splinter. I lost my mind over a splinter? I must be hallucinating.
I got up, threw a bottle of lotion at my not so innocent Tolkien. I got a sting!
I went pacing left to right; the stairs in front of me.

I suddenly remembered that I had slippers under my junk
I ran to my bedroom closet and opened the secret junk door and dug
Out my fluffy soft Reese ® Slippers. It was round
With actual color of a real reese. Oh, thank god. I ran around
The stairs and stopped dead in my track. Tolkien was lying on the base, his head
Was hanging over the bottom edge. Eyes were gone and his head busted open; he was dead.

I screamed bloody murder and whizzed off down the stairs, three at a time
I ran past Grandfather clock and heard its twelfth chime
"Omigod! It's Halloween now,” I thought to myself as I tripped over a damn shadow on the floor
I kicked the thing and switched on the light and screamed another bloody murder.

My poor lab was lying in a pool of black blood, his eyes were gone just like Tolkien
Only this time, his head was across the room where his lifeless bloody body lies. I lay weeping.

I sighed, wiping my eyes dry, only few stray
Tears rolled down my cheeks, making salty trails. I refused to stay
In this bloody haunted house no more.
I scooped up Zosen, my dead dog and swept the blood off the floor
I buried Tolkien with Zosen under the Magnolia tree
Tears came like the waves of the sea

I walked back in the house again
Swamped with undefined pain
I settled down on a comfy loveseat
Put my head between my legs and heard my heart beat
Memories of Zosen and Tolkien’s lives flooded into my mind
Crying, I sang a soft song called “The Light” all the time
It went something like this:

The light of the lights
So white and so bright
Defy all evilness
Bring the goodness
Back to us, back in our arms
Save us, save us from any harm
When the dark descend on us,
You came through and thus,
The sun shone but not bright like thee
You sparkle the world and the sea
With love and goodness…

I stopped and thought of the third sentence.
“Defy all evilness,” I whispered. Hence,
I ran up and got the dimmed flashlight
Smacked the hell out of the bulb and it got bright.
I huffed and took a deep breath and stared in the blackness of the attic
I screamed in the black zone, “I’ve had it!”

I ran up the stairs and stooped down to avoid low beam
I took one glance around and felt a crazy urge to scream
I turned on the flashlight. The first thing it shone on was a sparkly thing
I knew that it was a thing I had to get. It was a vase of light blue that sings
When you shine the light on it. I stumbled on something cold and wet
I didn’t want to look but I had to. I moved the light to it and wished I wouldn’t fret
And yell a bloody murder again. I saw it was a very damp wood.
I sighed a sigh of relief and slowly stood

Up, just behind the beam and got onto all fours
And started crawling forward
Toward the Vase of Light. As I passed the Chest of Evilness,
I sighed and shook my head at what was in the Chest of Evilness and smiled at the goodness
That the Vase showed. I heard something clatter. I looked in the way the Vase were
And lost my mind for the wood under the Vase were cracking due to my weight. I didn’t know how to get there
And how to get the damned vase over here!

I gasped once, twice, thrice. I closed my eyes and begged the wood god to not break
I crawled again, putting my life at risk, praying to God for my sake.
I grabbed the vase and crawled the hell out of the attic of doom
When I got out, I hear a thundering boom
I ran in my bedroom and saw the Chest of Evilness was rising in air in my room
I grabbed a damned tip-broken broom
And swatted the heck out of the Chest, shoving it out of my window
I shoved at the Chest with all of my might; the Chest was like a crescendo.

I screamed bloody murder for one last time before the Chest exploded outside
I ran out and saw the Chest pieces flying. Satisfied, I went back inside
And lightened up the Vase of Light, turned on my TV
And started watching about the sailboat stranded on the sea.
Thus, I fell back asleep.

The End


Hope you guys like it cuz it's almost halloween


----------



## Uminya

Thats almost as freaky as Poe, GQ 

He stands upon the hill
His trumpet winding shrill
A staff smote sharply on the ground
The hill with fire was crowned

The earth did tremor and shake
The wind and sky did quake
Blackness filled the sky
The stars began to die

A roar across the land
Erasing with firey brand
Time begins to slow
The liquid stone did flow

With a mighty blast and cataclysm
The earth and sky did lose their schism
Destruction was heaved into the air
The horn of doom does now blare

The cracking earth, the splitting stone
Molten tendrils eat even bone
Cities burn down to the ground
Rocks and bombs the buildings pound

Choking clouds caress the street
The poisoned water burns the feet
The time is gone for joy and mirth
As fire rains down in Hell on Earth.


----------



## Lantarion

yipe, scary! 

On a mystic, foggy midnight plain
the dead walk from their graves
He who sees them will go insane
from seing them in waves

The companies of evil wights
that travel as though spirits bright
through mist and fog, the essense white
and flock to meet the coming night

As skeletons from depths of Hell
do come and take this earth to dwell
the world will huff and puff and swell
as Darkness rings its mellow bell

But out of deepest, darkest night
a saviour, all clothed in Light
will come in form of mystic knight
and challenge all, the evil fight

With azure spark and crimson flash
the evil far away will dash
the burning, hated, evil gash
will soon be a mem'ry of the past

'The Hallowed' by KS


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

The morning has arisen yet no sun has come
than your tired mind realizes the hour of nigh has really come
Unusually depressed you walk through ancient gardens
pondering apoun the days when light shown through
Alas mordor came and shut out the light
that i've grown so used to.
The walls are now a deathly pale
the sea is now a mucky grey
The leaves on the trees wither away
My tears are silent yet still there
My hope seems depelted, yet slightly glimering
Will Gondor live through the second darkness?


----------



## GaladrielQueen

took me a day to write it all, Ciry 

GQ


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

like all class time GQ,those are the best times to write


----------



## GaladrielQueen

thatz so true


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

lol,like my latest work


----------



## Jahrdur

Those are great! I certainly could never write anything so well...


----------



## Chippy

me either


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

au,sure you could just don't pay attention to that boring math lesson


----------



## Jahrdur

I like Pontifex and Ciryaher's poems, but (frankly) I don't like any of the others. They seem too, hastily written. Like they were written for the sole purpose of being written. They don't tell a story, or convey a feeling or emotion.

Now I write a bit of poetry, and it isn't that good (like I said) but at least it shows what I feel, and isn't just there to be there.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

yes they do they're just written in a different style less like a ballad.


----------



## Jahrdur

A ballad? I don't think the poems about death and destruction fall under the category of 'ballad'.

BTW, use some puncuation for Allah's sake, I can hardly understand what you are trying to say...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Ok,howz this? A ballad is a poem that tells a story, cir and ponty,jusy happen to be telling storys of death and utter destruction. Mine however have hidden meanings.(plus, don't take up half the bloody page)


----------



## Jahrdur

Use the spacebar and I will be satisfied.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

hmph! No i won't change it for you,and yes the only thing i will contribute now is, decorating ideas for mordor. I didn't know you were islamic. thats so kush,isn't this Ramadan err something


----------



## Jahrdur

I can't understand a word you are saying. All I caught was 'kush' and 'Ramadan'.

I do fast, but I don't think there is anything that says you can't use the computer.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

oh, ignore the rest you can't read.So do you object to me having a say in the government? Why?


----------



## Chippy

Tar .u were a nice little girl once.... but ever since u went to the _dark side_ u have been mean..

 not taking any sides here


only joking....


----------



## Chippy

here is peom which i have not yet finished ..maybe u can finish it of


Deep Deep in the lands of no where
lies a pile of rocks 
no one has touched them and no one has been there
they just lie there frozen and cold 
but they lie happy in a way 
for their story has not been told

and i don't know what should be next ..maybe i will figure it out tomorrow in maths class..
i thought of a last line for the poem: 
for every rock and stone has a great story which can't be told

i wrote this just then, while listening to the lotr trailer


----------



## Lantarion

That sounds pretty good, Chippy. The rhyme order is a bit off, but the story and the word choise is good. Not that I'm an expert or anything, that's just my opinion. 

In a strange and very distant place
a contest was begun
It seemed as though it was a race
of whose poems were sung

Hence many people poems wrote
and tried to win the rest
And most of them did cross the moat
t'was hard to choose the best

But lyrics are not hard to write
if even I can rhyme
The story is what holds the might
and makes the spirit chime

So think about what you write, and when you have a good idea for a story, only then concentrate on the wording and the rhyme. That's how I do it anyway, and I am very flattered to hear that my poems have had such a positive effect. Thank you.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

lol, chippy i am quite evil..


----------



## Aerin

Can we keep this thread on the subject it started on? Poetry? I really enjoy reading poems, even though I don't contribute. However you wish to classify the poems, I still like them!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

ok

The night sky was dark
the moon shown not
The stars seemed gone
what have we become?
The once stary sky now starless
the once gleaming moon now gleamless
caused by our own laziness.
What have we become


----------



## Dengen-Goroth

Ahh Tar, your poems are as lovely as you. I would write one, but right now I am working on a project while at the same time being on here. So can't quite get to it. Nice poem Chippy. And good job everyone in general.


----------



## Lantarion

When long ago, and far away
an elf wandered through lands
When nobody could keep at bay
the yearning, hallowed hands

There was an age old edifice
that taught the willing scribe
And novices were filled with bliss
as yore became the vibe

From dusty books and agéd scripts
the scholars drank their fill
And magic arts were like great gifts
required aught but will

One monk was soon a skilled young elf
who knew the books right through
There was not any single shelf
he had not hurried to

But soon his spirit yearned for more
than musty volumes thick
And through the air he wished to soar
and conjure snake from stick

So on a foggy autumn's more
he snuck out from his dwelling
His spirit was acramped with lore
how much, there was no telling

The eaves of olden forest dark
were soon within his sight
Here sang not thrush not pretty lark
but trees showed all their height

But Elrion did not return 
from within the ancient wood
He now resides inside an urn
as none so gifted should

'Impetuosity', by KS


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

thanx, Dengen, most handsome Dengen, I try


----------



## GaladrielQueen

The night is cool. 
I am in the mood to poop on that stool.
But I can't for I'm not a dog
But a cat. A cat knows what is right and wrong. 

Halloween is my night for I'm black
and a cat, I'm going to catch a ride back
To my regular home. Halloweentown, that is
I don't spit like a rabid cat but i do hiss 

*Meow* 

I know I'm not making sense...I'm a cat, after all.
No reason to panic after a talking cat or you'll fall
down on a muddy puddle or down a well
So watch your step, my friend, for You can yell
But not one soul can hear thee
for the roaring sound of the sea
is the deafening sound of the night. 

Fear not, my friend! I will save thee!
But the water! I rather not be wet, you see..
Cats are afraid of water! But not me! Come, my darling, See?
Let's get a rope! A long rope that is. She shall shine for me.
The moon, that is. The Night is young!
Let's make the right go wrong!
Forget the rope. Let's grab a ride on the broom
Of the Witch of the West! Then we shall go to my room
And sleep until Halloween is done..
And I'm going back to be one
Of the normal cats once again.
Have a good halloween, my friend!


----------



## Lantarion

The eagles in the sky do float
and soar with dignity
They do not see the giant oak
and crash into the tree

And lions with their furcoats white
who dwell up in the North
Have been deprieved of flawless sight
and oft crash into dwarf

And dragons with their mighty wings
and pyrotechnics great
Will scorch themselves, and other things
with flames that do not wait

So as you see, all living fames
that seem potent and strong
Are very good at being lame
and doing things quite wrong

 I'm switching to comedy for a bit.


----------



## Aerin

Lol, I love your poem, Ponty! You should keep at the comedic side for a while!


----------



## Kementari

ok, I have just read over this thread. Ponti and Ciri you are both extremely talented! I can't believe it! 

Pontifex your last poem was one of the best ones i have ever heard! 
LOL!


----------



## GaladrielQueen

[email protected]


----------



## Strider

*try mine*

from the dark armor of the doomed,
you can hear their heart beating,
the drums of war go boom,
neither side gives thought of retreating,
as sword clash,
as men die,
as sheilds crash,
as men vie,
each other's thoats,
are not open and exposed,
but armored and spiked,
while the men of light strike...


----------



## GaladrielQueen

One warm autumny morning
A rooster crowed when the sun was dawning
The cock-a-la-doo woke up the old cow, Bessie

Bessie moo'ed for she was asleep
Until that stupid rooster crowed!
Bessie woke up her mate, the bull, Scrow.

Scrow disliked to be awaken so Scrow went outside
"Hey, Beaky, Keep it down or say it inside
The chicken house!" Scrow snorted to the King

The King squawked, "Thou artn not the king, I am!" *Pling!*
The King spat on one of Scrow's once-clean horn
Scrow was annoyed and he was torn
between wanting to pick King's meat off of his bones
or wanting to stomp on the King. Thus, he groaned
and went back inside with bessie.

Bessie asked Scrow if everything was alright
For Scrow's golden clean horn had a white
spot on it and it smelled of spit
Scrow told Bessie everything. Bessie threw a fit 
and ran outside and dared the King to come down.
The King did so; Bessie taunted him around the town
That his voice was too squeaky and lost its charm

Bessie moo'ed with a smooth voice, a song
that caught King's attention so he asked her
"Please, Fair lady, help me sound smooth just like your fur,
And I'll do anything for thee!" The King Pleaded

Bessie told the King to do this or it'll not be successed
"Go 4 miles up the road to the Woods. There you will meet an crocdile,
He'll make thee a good meal that will have you singing." She said as she smiled.

The king went 4 miles up the road and into the woods.
There he met a crocdile called Hoods.
"Please, O' great sir, make my voice smoother." The King Pleaded.
Hoods nodded, "King, you must crawl inside my jaws for inside is my magic voice box that you may need"

King thought for a while and agreed.Hoods opened his jaws wide and big
King put his right feet in the cave of sharp tooths. No sound, not a twig
broke while the King crawled in. Suddenly, hoods snapped his jaws closed.
The King were screaming inside Hoods' jaws, "Help! Help!"

4 miles down the road, Scrow and Bessie smiled at each other. Scrow wanted to know what she said. 
"I told The King that Hoods would make a meal for him. I didn't say that He would be a meal, himself."

 Funny?


----------



## Strider

hmm, i don't have an affinity for the humor poems, but yeah, hat one was kinda funny. i liked the war ones, they are so similar to tolkien's...


----------



## Lantarion

So wonderful is golden beer
that takes so long to make
Too much and it comes out your ear,
too much and you won't wake

A little bit, when served with sup
is quite alright with me
But if the stuff does brim your cup
you'll be singing in a tree

The world is such a pretty place
and worthy of a look
But if you cannot tie your lace
you'll trip into the brook

Intoxication feels just fine
but if the music plays
Not in the air, but in your mind
you'll sleep the next three days


----------



## Lantarion

We've caught a prize who passed us by
Bind and tie!
Bind and tie!

Take off your phony golden crown
We'll take you down!
We'll take you down!

You'll walk where bones lie bleak and bare
We'll take you there!
We'll take you there!

To hallways dark and tunnels black
You won't come back!
You won't come back!

Where shadows sing a sordid tune
They'll judge your doom!
They'll judge your doom!

How did you come to wander here
Where dark things leer!
Where dark things leer!

"I am your king you foolish twits!"
On throne he sits!
On throne he sits!

"Forgive us lord, we did not see!"
Away we flee!
Away we flee!

So even though the dark one sings
They're foolish things!
They're foolish things!

 I just read the Hobbit, and this type of poem seems the most amusing.


----------



## Lantarion

C'mon, ppl! More great poems!!


----------



## Lantarion

Here's one that I wrote in an imaginary Old form of English:


A daintie thatt be scrumpitlys
maye not be maide fore thee
A foode that isz youre minde ov bliss
you’ll soone find out tu bé

Iff it be tale ov hare with saus
ore oisters that youe crave
Be not atakenn at a loss
but be nowe stouthe and breiv

This dishe has been fiksed upp fore youe
and just fore youre delithe
And stickk thee to thees wordz lík glu
This isz youre ideal bite


Heh. I was just fooling around, and decided to write a food-'spell'. It was going to be in a story I might write, but that's later.


----------



## Rubie

One of my good friend wrote this:

The Night of Sirens

Upstairs in my bedroom
Watching the TV showing a man about to fall to his doom
She came in, looking angry and upset.
I ignored her for she was short-tempered. I didn’t want to get
Into another argument with her for I don’t like it at all.
She turned off the TV and stared at me while I watched the wall

Change colors from white to off-white due to the light.
She spoke to me in a language I couldn’t understand.
I muttered under my breath that I didn’t understand her but she put up her hand
As in silencing me. I refused to be treated like a slave being quieted down.
I sat up angrily and speaking in a sharp tone that I don’t like to be disown.
She ordered me to get off the bed and get out of the room
I didn’t for she didn’t ask me nicely. And I wasn’t going to be send to a tomb
Of a basement for doing nothing. She got more madder
And started to get physical with me. Inside I was getting sadder
For we were not bonding anymore. It was all gone.

We were friends beyond anything when we first met, now it’s done.
We used to hang out and tell jokes, now it’s only one
That tells lies and one that tells nothing. I felt all alone and undone
For I needed a friend I can talk to.
She suddenly jumped on me and kept screaming “Who is the boss?” True,
I was scared but I stayed calm and answered, “No one.” At that,
She threw me off the bed and onto the floor, knocking the wind out of me. I hissed like a cat,
Warning her if she hurt me, she will get in trouble with the law for no one should hurt the child.
She said she didn’t care and that she wasn’t afraid of anything. She was wild
With rage and hatred for me even through I did no such wrong things.
I had rights to do things that are right for me such as stay the way I am. My head felt like it was hung on a string.

I struggled to get up. Unfortunately, she jumped back on me and knocked me over with something hard.
I tried to see what hit me but I couldn’t for my eye was already swollen with pain. I turned the last card
And it read, “Defend”. That, I did. I bit her shoulder and she bit my face.
I tried to fight back but she was fast and heavy. I tried to match her pace
But I failed for I was weak after the first fight before this. I covered my face and pushed her off of me.
I hardly could see but I felt blood in my mouth so I threw books at her. I threw anything I could get my hands on. I hardly can see
But I could feel that she was going toward me again so I grabbed the tall lamp pole
And brandished it in front of her but she ran to the telephone and dialed 9-1-1. I wanna roll
But I couldn’t for my ribs were racked with undefined pain. “Oh damn.” was all I could say
As I crawled in the folding closet and cried for a long time. Wishing it was a day
That would’ve been better. The police arrived, took me to the ambulance and I was rushed
To the CCMC hospital. There, I wept myself to sleep. The room was hushed
With darkness and peace. I was safe but harmed for the first and the last time.

Hopefully.

Very Sad But True...

Rubie


----------



## GaladrielQueen

He Who Care.

He wears polo shirts of different colors but never wears ties.
His favorite candy is Reese’s candy and his favorite color is blue as the sky.
Sure, he may be colorblind,
But he sure knows how to see the true colors, never mind his sight.
He’s a True guy. Believe me, my friend…
When you meet him, you would like to meet him again.

How he sees them? It’s simple: He cares.
He gives you easy works but demand good answers.
He almost always had chewing gum on him
Or something sweet that he likes to keep to himself. Let’s skim
Down who he really is. He’s my friend, a close one.
He gives me chances to catch up my homework unless it’s done.

He always hikes up his slacks,
Somehow it’s always amazing that through he lacks
Into seeing good colors, he can match his clothes sometimes without help
He can tame a small mean pitbull without letting out a yelp
But he gets scared when he sees a fake lion on Susan’s shoulder moving!
He’s a guy with a good sense of humor that will get you hooting
Until you drop to your knees, begging him to stop
Hey, He’s gonna have you standing atop
Of the number uno championship if ya trust him…

I do


----------



## Lantarion

hmm, I believe these are more short stories than poems..


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

just northwest of the oaken grove
just south of the long wheat fields
Lies a place of dreams and daylilies
Under the willow tree 
I read and dream of things so outlandish
as outlandish as the stars.
Of elves men and dwarven lords.
for hours i dream amidst the wildflowers
All day i dream after my lessons of the long days of summer that left us now. dreams and dreams float by as my not so precious time gets wasted


----------



## GaladrielQueen

He who dareth to climb my vines,
who dareth to swim across my river,
Show yourself! I care not of your face
For I want to see your bravery in person

He who dareth to sit on my porch
Late at night to see me sleep
Who dareth to leave one blue rose by my window
Every morning with a note,
Show yourself! I care not of your strengh!
For I want to meet the bravery face-to-face

O' wonderful Daring knight
Won't you carry me through the night?
O' wonderful Knight,
Show yourself!


----------



## Lantarion

The drums ignite the vehemence
that wells inside my brain-cells dense
They tell my mind to burn and kill
but crops it is that I would till

I do not feel hostility 
towards the men that hunt for me
Before the war I had no grudge
but now their deed is utmost judge

My once benign and peaceful mind
has been by officers besigned
The hatred that engulfeth me
doth make me blind, I cannot see

I kill, I slay, I lay to waste
obey with mechanical haste
The innocent that lie deceased 
will haunt me, till I am at peace

And then, one day, I'll rise from sleep
and wake to find remorese, and weep
A war is nought but evil task
serenity is all I ask

'The Soldier', by KS


----------



## Rubie

"Dragons Call"

We sleep with the dragons,
in the hidden lair.
We sing their call,
in our every prayer.

Threw our eyes,
their world is clear.
Their forgotten song,
our heart can hear.

They guide our way,
threw the darkest night.
We use their wisdom,
to give us sight.

Threw our voice,
you hear their cries.
Their fire can be seen,
deep in our eyes.

They are alive,
deep in our minds.
In us the dragon,
you can find.


----------



## Uminya

The world turns round
Yet here I remain
People run about wildly
Yet for me things stay the same

The sun and stars pass over head
But my feet are rooted firmly
Leaves turn and fall
Yet I am ever unchanged

People are fickle
Can't remember the past
They flow down the river of time
But I sit on the shore and watch them pass

They fight and die
They live and pray
I stand upright looking forward and back
For Janus I am.


----------



## GaladrielQueen

like whoa, Ciry! That's .... Wow...


----------



## Lantarion

The sunlight flickers through the leaves
and dances on the ancient eaves
The mid-day heat is beating down
upon the tower of renown

Creatures scamper here and there
where roads are o'ergrown with wear
The yellowed leaves that Autumn fells
shine their light in dim-lit dells

A waterfall, a sparkling well
a rainbow, arching, rings a bell
The air is filled with visions sweet
a bird sings in its towering seat

At night the moon shines brilliantly, 
and casts a spell of solemnity
The forest spills with light so blue
no man can this creation undo

'An Ode to a Summer Forest' by KS


----------



## Uminya

*It Wasn't Me (After the War)*

_Sorry about the length, but here goes_

You say that you don't know
The words don't seem right
Rules got tossed out the window
They stormed down the streets
I looked and found that you weren't there
You swore you'd stay and fight

So now I'm standin' all alone
Without friend or comrade near
I said it then, I'll say it now
The truth to which I'll vow:

It wasn't me
That told you things would just come easy
It wasn't me
That told you things would not get rough

Now that it's all over
You say you still don't care
I've heard you when you're cryin'
But you weren't even there
When bullets started flyin'
You high-tailed it to God knows where
But when I saw our men dying
I wondered if you'd care

So there I was, all alone
Without friend or comrade near
I said it once, I'll say it again
It's nothing but the truth. Amen:

It wasn't me
That tried to kick you when you were down
It wasn't me
That left you when you nearly drowned

Years slipped underneath the bridge
Why'd you go speeding down?
Now you lay and bed and stare
The world is getting awful cold
The lampshade's gone, now you're blinded by the glare
I come and see you're grey and old
And now I see what is wrong--you should have lived your life

Now I'm really am all alone
Without friend or comrade near
I said it then, I'm saying again
It's all purely fact, so write it with a pen:

Wasn't it me?
That always lent a helping hand
Wasn't it me?
That left your troubles, and called you friend
Wasn't it you?
That pushed me to the back
Wasn't it you?
That made me catch the flak

You said that you would get me back
For what? I cannot conclude
I wept as I bent my spine, carrying you
Into the ground your ashen case did go
But all my good intentions...might you have misconstrued?
And a bit above your body, the grass will later grow

I thought I might be all alone
Now new friends and comrades near
I said it then, I'll say it twice
The truth of which I promise:

It wasn't me
That told you to run away
It wasn't me
That put notions in your head
It was me
That lived and didn't have to pay
It was me
That forgave you for having fled

I've gotten really tired, of thinking about you
I have long since observed
After all of the shit you'd to put me through
That you were taking all the credit, that I actually deserved
And now I'm rather angry
That you fooled me all the time

So here I am without you
I'll think of you no more
My flight leaves at ten-oh-two
And it's past nine fifty-four
So here is my big farewell, I hope it suits you fine
And I don't care how cruel it may sound
But it's lucky for the world you were the last of your line
And I hope you'll enjoy the weather; deep beneath the ground.


----------



## Lantarion

*sniff* Deep & touching, to say the least.

The night is dark, a silent black
it glistens on my weighed-down back
I trudge on down the wet, dark street
and think of dear things through the sleet

The wet, abrasive flecks of rain
I turn to snow within my brain
And soon the road is thick and white,
a beautiful and touching sight

The spheres of light illuminate
the flecks of snow that dance in wait
Of traveler to pass them by
and carry them to places high

A breeze of freezing, winter air
sets the mood beyond compare
The lamplight glitters through the mist
a mem'ry of a summer's kiss

The road ahead, the town behind
a choise of comfort, long resigned
It tempts me, but I look away
and walk on into the gray-white fray

The road before me beckons sweet
the free-of-ware and unused street
You have to sow that which you reap
I've miles to go before I sleep

[I know, Robert Frost. ]


----------



## JanitorofAngmar

*Cats & Rats*

Here's mine:

cats and rats
Cats and Rats
Cats and Rats wear hats,
Then I crushed thier tiny skulls,
And that's the end of that.

*Bow*

JoA


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Long stories are Lovely,
by fireside and friends.
Short stories are sassy,
for brisk morning walks.
Little dittys are cute,
much like this one.
Personally I'm tierd,
so this had no point.
Good night


----------



## Lantarion

Very catchy and to-the-point. Nice. 
JoA, you are a sick, sick man. 

A meadow, flat and plain for miles
attracts the sun, who smugly smiles
The green and flowing stretch of grass
is all one great beautiful mass

The sun beats down and warms the field
there is no layer, guard or shield
A breeze flits through, and shakes the sleep
out of their slow, fugatious keep

A chilly gasp of autumn air
cools the burning fields out there
The falling leaves cover the plain
and onward steps the freezing rain

It chills the stems and freezes tufts
of brown-green grass that shakes enough
Soon brutally is sweeps the land
and buries all in a deep, wet sand

The water freezes into ice
and causes undue grief for mice
The rain has transformed into snow
and mounts the drumlins, row on row

Soon the land is overlain
the blades of grass are long since slain
But all the crystalline bright mounts
sparkle white, and Fate's mind counts


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Thanx a bunch 
O' Monty pythonish one
It wasn't that much I assure you.


----------



## Luna

Mist Upon The Mountain

Mist upon the mountain forming,
curls round the grave in a phantom warning
Stars break free in deepened twilight
Moon rises red and brings on the night

Foxglove, the belladonna and deadly
nightshade
The solemn eyes watch as the
game is played

Mist grows thick and takes a fabulous
shape
now eyes like swampfire and the smiling
mouth gapes

here on the mountain, death is king
this creature awaits, promises of
hell it will bring

Diseased madman, corpse of insanity
take you with him forever, this thing
that should not be.

Crooked bony arm ending in a rotted fist,
holds for all time
The Mountain of Mist.

--2001


----------



## Lantarion

*gapes open-mouthed at Luna*  

A sanctuary for my mind
and for my past, long left behind
A safekeep for my secret thoughts
that by my knowledge have been signed

The candles that illuminate
the crucifix and murals great
They sound a silent tune of peace
that all does evil compensate

The pages; yellow, cracked and worn
declare their message like a horn
The scholars, monks and priests of old
read the teachings without scorn

A powerful and ancient mode
is writing, news that can be told
Over and over, once again
and strengthen minds to spirits bold

--_Scriptum mirabilis est_


----------



## Luna

You write very well, Pontifex.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

*No snow in Indiana!!*

Right now it's december 
and what I can't understand is why there's no snow in Indiana-land
It's like a great mystery (one of the best)
But there's no snow and it's 68
It feels depressing and highly annoying
that my birthday month is snowless
as august.
What can I do just a maiden am i 
to get the fresh winter snows to fall from the sky???


----------



## Luna

*Thoughts on a Cliff*

I hear everything
and yet know nothing

like standing on a cliff,
wondering whats below

can't really see it
can't really know

is this fiction or truth?
what is the Rule?

Come, sit beside me.
Be silent, if that's your wish.

No, I don't know your mind.
Especially when you close it
from me.

Silent in your tower
the weary king
I knock, I plead
still you don't allow
the door to open.

Me on this cliff,
back down or jump
into the unknown?

dark king,
says everything
reveals nothing

how can I gain
entrance........

when the tower comes
crashing down.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Ariana, the last of the elven queens
sat amid her woodland home
seeing all the fair glorious trees
from her tower atop the hill.
she looked at the clear crisp sky
and saw the stars and heavens above
but when she looked east she stared in dismay
as a threatening shadow moved her way
recalling the days of the late third age
she remembered a shadow much like that 
after a ring of simple gold
like lightning she ran to her horse
to meet a king as corrupt as he looked...

To be continued(by me prefribly)


----------



## Lantarion

The wind that whistles silently
and rages past like angered glee
My steed, he pants and rushes on
within the mountains by the sea

A mist has sttled far below
a faint, inviting sort of glow
But he who bears me runs on fast
what drives him on, I do not know

Passing into thickened air
reflects the moon's defrightful stare
And through the whispy breaths of breeze
I sense the moonlight's presence there

And now upon a summit tall
stands proud a tower that will fall
Beneath the swirling jaws of Fate
the noble spire soon will call

I gallop on, and urge my steed
to carry on with hastened speed
It might be late to save the home
where many ages Past has bode

I reach the foot of crownéd hill
and watch the great, wide window-sill
And up, above the walls of stone
now stands a figure, quiet and still

I turn around, and slowly reach
a point which I did not dare breach
I sternly travel with mind set
for which I hope that I can teach


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

*continuation*

Ariana's steed rode against the howling winds
as she passed the the Ilithulien forests
she looked as a blur to all that she passed by 
with urgency she traveled, as fast as she could
to meet this gondorian king and 
discuss the stakes of war
When she neared the the dwarven rebuilt seven walled city
she saw a strange monument being taken up
one with architecture she had never seen
When she approached the seventh gate 
she was abruptly stopped by the brutish gate keeper
"password" he said as if she was an enemy.
Ariana said,"Password,I need not for the message is urgent, and I request an audience with the king."
the gate keeper replied "your ears a pointed are they not, none of the elvish kind are permitted,for they spin evil webs of sorcery"
Ariana said with the great fear in her voice,"I MUST see the king"
The gatekeeper replied,"indeed you will, foreign devil, as a prisoner..."

To be continued...(by me)


----------



## Orin

There once was a wizard from Harad,
no wait...
There once was a hobbit named Bilbo,
no wait...
bebother and confusticate poetry
I always skipped over the songs and poems anyway.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Orin, do ya like my story/poem???

I do


----------



## Luna

*The Riders*

Storm brings rain, falling in great drops
upon the earth
Still the beat of hooves never ceases
The creak of leather never stills
by night or by day the hunt is on;
it does not end til blood paints the blade

Only then shall victory be at hand
when evil succumbs, and the riders rest
when Peace at last
tames the land. 

------12/09/02


----------



## Wyvern

Note:I'm just making this up right now, so well...yeah.


The Great Darkness by Nick S. (Me =)

Contrasting, absorbing, seeking, destroying.
The gift of darkness is given to the peasents and the king.
It will seek you out, swallow you whole
you will be trapped and blinded like a mole.

The fear will envelope and kill
rise from a bump to a hill.
Many will run, many shall die, until it comes to claim us all
it will raise it's mighty head, and give way with a mighty call.

Creatures of the night shall tear forth, and destroy everything.
Even the armies of a last standing might king.
The darkness will come, scout the lands for any meal.
Nothing will be left, nothing fake nor real.

Contrasting, absorbing, seeking, destroying.
The great darkness will come
with it's tone of death locked in a deadly hum.
It cannot be resisted, it is our fate
to be covered with the filth and dirt that is our hate.


Wyvern


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

*continuation...*

Ariana the elven queen was brought before
a dying king and a curropted lord.
As she studied their faces,
filled with hate, 
at her pointed ears she happened to possess.
King Boromir asked her name and told her to state her case.
"I am Ariana, the elf queen of ilthilen, I come to inform you of a deadly shadow slowly moving west"
"Why should he listen to you, foul sorcress???"
"Ahh, Grimpond, I see your father taught you well, to bring a king closer to the deathbed than he's ever been."
"Sorcress, you cannot fool this king, he knows of your elven _magic_." he said with great disdain.
" I possess no magic," Ariana replied. 
"but I beg him to listen and create a defence, if one can stop it."
The lord stood tall and gruesome,
"get this whore out of my sight, and make sure she dies at midnight to night."...

to be continued; by me if you need a reminder


----------



## Lantarion

That's ok, Wyvern, I make all mine up as I go along! Yipes, your poem was quite thrilling..
Tar, are you writing a saga? That sounds like some Norse myth! Great!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

*continuation*

the putrid hands of evil men rudely escorted ariana down
the thousands of stairs to her dank and dreary dungeon.
As Ariana was hureled against the stone cold wall
she watched the seconds unfurl by as she sang songs in the gentle eleven tounge(sp?).
Suddenly a voice cried out from a corner,
"please, if you mean to entertain us lowly ones, please do it in common speach so we all understand."
Ariana replied "ahh, a hobbit and by your talk from the shire."
"yes" replied the little person "Faramir's me name, and I hope to help your elvishness escape"
"why thank you for your offer, but how I wonder??"
"thank you for asking, why just the other day, I discovered a loose stone slab in the wet prison walls."
And soon they escaped the elf and hobbit to discover the next journey and the next yonder.

To be continued:Yes, ponti the old norse sagas the best book in folklore and fact yet.


----------



## Wyvern

Thrilling? Thanks!

I didn't like it that much, it needs more description.

Oh well, I'd write up one right now but I am hungry.

Later

Wyvern


----------



## Luna

*Lewis Carroll (1832-1898)*

(something different)



_Jabberwocky_ `Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe;
All mimsy were the borogoves,
And the mome raths outgrabe. 
`Beware the Jabberwock, my son!
The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!
Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun
The frumious Bandersnatch!' 

He took his vorpal sword in hand:
Long time the manxome foe he sought --
So rested he by the Tumtum tree,
And stood awhile in thought. 

And as in uffish thought he stood,
The Jabberwock, with eyes of flame,
Came whiffling through the tulgey wood,
And burbled as it came! 

One, two! One, two! And through and through
The vorpal blade went snicker-snack!
He left it dead, and with its head
He went galumphing back. 

`And has thou slain the Jabberwock?
Come to my arms, my beamish boy!
O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!
He chortled in his joy. 

`Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe;
All mimsy were the borogoves,
And the mome raths outgrabe.


----------



## Talierin

I have the Jabberwocky memorized! Great poem!

"One two! One two! and through and through
the vorpal blade went snicker snack!
He left it dead and with its head
he went galumphing back!"


----------



## Lantarion

Very nice, Tal. Try the Children's section.  j/k
WHAT?! Tar, you obviously haven't read the Kalevala, if you think that Norse myths are the greatest. Sure, they're all cool with their mystical names and cool gods, but what about a plot?


----------



## Talierin

Don't you think it's a little violent for the children's section? Nevermind, you're the grand master of poetry, I shall publish it where you say! 

Hmm, I really stink at poetry... art is more my thing, and comp most of all!


----------



## Lantarion

I didn't mean to insult your poetry, Tal, sorry. It was just quite jolly, and short.
Hmm, Pontifex, "Grand Master of Poetry".. Nice ring to it, I think!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

*continuation...*

As the hobbit and elf passed through corrridors abroad
bits and peices of friendly converstation bounced off the cold stone walls.
They dwelt on thier homeland and the joys of going back
when a fork came, 
the light coversation stopped and the seriousness of the journey was brought forward.
"Ariana, why would an elf, not to mention a _fugitive_ come all the way to Minas tirith?"
"Faramir, I've been quite quiet on why I came, but to be perfectly frank it's a concern, a shadow, shall we say."
"Sorry, don't really follow ariana?"
"The shadow of the dark lord has popped up to say hello again, apparently my gonorian neighbors, are now in leauge with the enemy"
Faramir had a look of shock as if 1000 orc arrows had peirced his light heart.
" I had the same response," yet faramir did not say this for his voice was too deep.
"who are you?" squeaked ariana.
"A friend, and you?" replied a barley visible man.
" A friend... I mean an...elven queen," Ariana managed to stutter through.
" Do not fear for your life, I too am an outlaw type."
"Elf"
"no an exiled prince, I intend to assist you but do not seek help from anyone here."
" umm...I gathered that when they said off with my head"
" Sir... I'm afraid I know not your name, mine is Ariana."
" Anarion, pleased to meet you fair ariana."
"Anarion, we must depart, here's me friend Faramir, where do we go?"
"Northwest to Rohans golden halls lets not let them be seduced as well."
Off they went with an exiled prince, an elven queen and a hobbit to the golden halls of rohan.

to be continued...Ponti is this better???


----------



## Luna

Must have been a hard poem to memorize! I don't know it by heart, but it's a favorite of mine, especially when read aloud. _O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay! _ I think I need to memorize that to shout in moments of great joy.


----------



## Talierin

Actually, it only took me about a day, funny enough! Now if I could only memorize the Lady of Shalott in that time! It took my mom a month to memorize it, repeating it to herself coming and going from school.


----------



## Wyvern

Another poem by me:

The Warrior
---------------
O', it twas a day many score ago,
when the rivers, air and life moved in a flow.
The tree's swayed in every motion,
the sea and the ocean.

O', the birds flew and sung in the peaceful sun,
it twas alive back then, all it twas was fun.
Peace remained everywhere, no trace of ill was found,
not even by the nose of a great blood hound.

O', it twas the day when it happened and now you will hear.
Feelings of dread and despare drew near.
Everything stoped all of a sudden in the lands,
all the rivers, the air and the life, all at the wave of his hands.

O', the dark lord had come to haunt all,
the lands begain to fail and fall.
Everything whitered and died
everything that stood up, ran and hide.

O', now we live in fear of the lord,
waiting for us to take arms and challenge him with the sword.
Now we wait for the warrior to come and save the race,
and destroy the dark one with a blow to the face.
---------------------
Again, I made this up on the spot..hehe,

Please, all opinions are welcome!


Wyvern


----------



## Lantarion

GQ, I'm not even going to comment on that..  
Wyvern, that was quite good! I really liked the rhyming, but the beat was a bit difficult. Very good to have been invented on the spot. 
The Lost King

There is a storage room somewhere;
an heirloom of great strength lies there
A silver lock keeps evil out
and a penetrating, greedy stare

The lock is turned, a cracking sound
is heard as key falls on the ground
The door swings open noisily
the gates with silver and gold are bound

A ray of light enters the room
a glimmer of a distant doom
The figure steps some paces forth
and studies symbols on the tomb

The shield upon the dead king's breast
is just about to end its rest
The figure stoops and lifts the guard
and thinks that this is for the best

The sunlight glimmers on his crown
and sounds of pain come from the town
The shield is heavy in his hand
he steps on forward with a frown

The sounds of fighting penetrate
the noise of thunder in his wake
He sighs, and steps into the sun
he fights and bleeds for Heaven's sake


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

*continuation...*

Elf, hobbit and Man rode along the hills that exist on the way to edoras.
As fast as any Noldorian steed can travel, the awe-inspiring nature gripped the company, and thought of all the good things that had been done.
Along rivers and hills, they chatted across and finally stopped for one measley night of rest and utter silliness.
Anarion hunted, along with Ariana, Faramir the hobbit cooked dinner.
"Faramir," said Anarion. "You're cooking is the best i've ever had the chance to taste."
"It's not that good, Anarion, if you wish to know, My gaffer could make better...espcially with some potatoes"
"Ahh, but faramir,i've been to hundreds of legendary feasts and never had i tasted such, what was it again?"
"Rabbit stew." Faramir replied matter-of-factly.
"Faramir," Ariana stated. "I've had your gaffers stew and this by far is much better."
"Oh, Ariana, don't be modest! How could you've had me gaffers stew?"
"I have my ways..."
Suddenly a rustle was heard in the 
shrubberies  nearby...


----------



## JefftheStrider

Here's some poetry i am making up now.

Down the road and up the hill,
The path grows rough
Over rock, and Under tunnel,
The path gows tough

Through trees and bush,
The path is laid
Over mountains and Rivers,
The path fades

Through troubles, beasts, and such,
The way is black
Scale cliffs and concure fears,
The path cover in troubles, we must hack

For the destination lays ahead,
and brings fear and dread.

I know...not the best but oh well.
I tried.


----------



## GaladrielQueen

Ponti, I didn't type that, Tim did. It's his favorite song and i wish i could like smack him right now. 

I got a stupid one here....
Missing You


As I take a stroll down the Central Park
I heard the birds sing and the dogs bark
I took an empty seat on a bench
Wishing I wasn’t such a wench
To someone so dearly close to me
I watched a robin pick on a bee

I start to remember forgotten memories
Forbidden to be even told in stories...
I remember one night, one starry night
When you told me you loved me with all might
I was afraid that I was in love, too.
I ran away, far from you…

Now it led me here
While you’re far over there
Walking around with your dog
I wonder where you are
In your mind, in your heart, everything within…
In my mind, my heart began to sing

I realized that I was
Missing you,
Missing you…
I missed your hugs,
I missed your lunges.
I missed your tackles,
I missed your cackles.

Oh, I missed you
And I still do.
Someday, somehow
I’ll regret this now
But I got to get you back
I’ll stuff you in a burlap sack
And haul you to an undiscovered island
I’ll take you to places that has white sand

I wouldn’t regret it
When I get caught
Kidnapping you
Was the best idea I ever had and it’s true
I’m crazy, crazy, and crazy for you.
I’m not going crazy over a guy
You’ve something that money can’t buy
It’s a secret that I cannot say
The sun is coming out today! 
And I’m going to smile all day
With nothing but one word to say

“Bye!”


----------



## Lantarion

Hmm, that was good GQ! The beat needs perfecting, but.. HEY! who made ME the master of all poems??
That was also good, Jeff, but your beat is also off. I find that if a poem has a jumpy, easy, constant beat it is a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## TheShireWarrior

*Always by the Silver Tree snd Blue Sea*

Always by the Silver Tree and Blue Sea by Drew Pegram

As I shed a tear
Your always near
To gave a listening ear

Through the dark night
You may not be in sight
But always shed some light

Through the Silver Tree
By the Blue Sea
You will always be

This a first poem I ever written give me your opinion on it.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

*continuation...*

Anarion raised his sword,
Faramir first raised a herring and quickly replaced it with a knife
and Ariana knotched her bow.
When the arrow about flew, she stopped,
to know what it is she was killing
And it's a good thing she did for it was Gandalf the White.
"Greetings,"said gandalf under his brows. "I was waiting for you queer group to arrive, i believe it's been nearly three days."
"Mirthrandir, I'm so glad we needed counsel from the very begining to be most specifically me"
"yes,it was an unwise thing to turn to a dying king, and Anarion whatever happend to you!"
"Gandalf, it's quite a long story, and we really must arrive at rohan to warn them."
"I suppose you again are correct, dear Anarion, I do indeed need rest"

The now company of four slept till the brink of the sunless dawn, and road toward Rohan affar. 

To be continued... (< >)
/
__
/


----------



## Courtney

My sister made up a poem and I think it is VERY "original." What do you think?

This is it:
God made birds.
People eat birds.
Sharks eat people.


----------



## Morwen

Let me guess, did she get that idea off of Jurasic Park? God creates man, man creates dinosaurs, dinosaurs eat man, women inherit the earth. Something like that. I like the "women inherit the earth part"


----------



## Lantarion

Christ, people, if you wanna spam go to the Silver Dragon!  

Welcome, ShireWarrior! It's an ok poem, with a good idea, but it's just a little awkward (sp). If there were some lines between the single-rhyming stanzas, it would turn out great. 
Hmm, let me see.. I'll steal your idea, ShireWarrior. 

The courtyard shades a shadowed tree
which hangs its branches without glee
Beneath the stature grim and bent
must lie a wisdom few can see

A glimmer faint and shimmer light
for just one moment shows its height
Once noble, proud and tall it was
now evil has bequenched its might

A mellow figure slowly sits
and thinks in fragments, arcane flits
His mind is overflown with yore
but none can share this mode of pits

He glances at the with'ring plant
and sees its happy teardrops slant
They happily reflect the days
when all could live; now Virtue can't


----------



## Luna

I liked your poem, ShireWarrior. Your writing is very descriptive. You should post some more.


----------



## Luna

*Lair of the Beast*

Dawn approaches---
the hour is at hand.

The lady sleeps,
a smile on her still lips.
He sheaths his sword
a single glance at her,
not a word.

He rides in morning mist

Quiet, and sure----

To the very lair of the beast.

Its ground is scorched and blackened
---where no bird sings---

This great silver beast

Hunts his brothers by night
sleeps, vampiric, by day.


The great broadsword
of his Fathers
Shall find the heart of the beast

His aim is true
strengthened by vengeance,
bound by honor

He shall feast upon

its heart

in the lair of the beast.


----------



## Lantarion

Stopping by a shadowed wood,
upon a winter's eve
I realized something looking back
and whispering to me

The slender branches laden are
with great white rifts snow
The wind picks up and whistles through
and passes like a foe

I walk, approach the calling eyes
that whisper in my ear
They tell me not to be afraid:
there nothing is to fear

Hypnotized, I watch the eyes
they dance and softly beckon
I follow slowly, like a haze
and do not wish to reckon

Then on the wind there comes a cry
that echoes in my mind
The eyes have vanished, disappeared
but now I have been signed


----------



## Luna

*Dust*

Portraits hung in empty halls
the gloomy silence
in darkness falls
the windswept galleys
once surveyed
the timeless hollow valleys
where the sun once played
Now still; and so
ageless portraits hang
telling tales of long ago.


----------



## GaladrielQueen

Thanks Pontifix... i think


----------



## Lantarion

That's Pontifex, GQ...

The final rays of heaven's noon
illuminate the ancient stone
The castle met its im'nent doom
and tumbled from its arcane throne

The land about it tells the tale 
and casts a shadow on the road
The story, full of nightmares pale
scares folk away from their abode

There once a mighty tower stood
and all were held within its gaze
And travelers would take off their hood
in sacred place of prayer and haze

From faraway, and distant lands
the travelers with open minds
From freezing plains, and scorching sands
the mind-set walker always finds

For many years, an age or more
the people came there all the time
But they will walk there nevermore
amid the pillars that sang rhyme

For from the sky an evil came
and swooped above the tower high
For them this holy place was game
and no-one new, or wondered why

They burned broke the pillars thick
and down they threw the tower tall
And they could simply take their pick
the pilgrims had no stones at all

The sanctuary of renown
once tall and great under the sun
But now its shattered halls lie down
and wait until the Deed is done

The moonlight fades, and flickers nigh
and mourns for this once mighty place
Its final tatters sing a sigh
then Darkness comes and hurls its mace


----------



## Courtney

I wrote this when I was a freshmen in highschool....

Through the woods on one snowy eve
When stars shone bright in skies so wide
I travelled long past twig and leaf
The moon he travelled at my side.

And as we walked we heard the sound
Of voices singing in the woods
The moon and I looked all around
But searching would do us no good.

For those that sang no eyes could see
But only felt in bitter wind
Their song was such a melody
That my soul yearns to hear again.

And then we wandered with the trees
And followed paths no man had walked
We came upon the ancient seas
We sat and silently we talked.

We talked of ancient battles fought
Beyond those seas in distant lands
Of swords that long ago were wrought
That shimmered silver in one's hands.

"Oh moon" I said "my dearest friend
Could you not take me to this place
Across the seas and roads that bend
By breaking bonds of time and space?"

The moon he sighed then in the end
I heard his heart begin to crack
"I cannot take you there my friend
For even I cannot go back."

Then with the wind from 'cross the sea
The sun arose in fiery dawn
Its blazing light surrounded me
The dark and all my dreams were gone.


----------



## Lantarion

Comfort 
The air lies thick and full of cold
the trees lie still amid the wold
The valley, with its windows bright
lightens up the woody fold

Down within the valley, deep
lies nestling in a perfect heap
A creature, with its sleep-worn eyes
it drifts now far, and into sleep

The small and peaceful silence quivers
to the sound of three small rivers
They twist and twine between the ice
the freezing water coolly shivers

The air is brisk, as cold as night
as slender as a swallow's flight
The winter air is comforting
and cheers the spirit with its might


----------



## Xenith

I took this idea from the movie (from a line that Legolas speaks in Lothlorien) and decided to write a poem about it.

Lament for Gandalf..

O Gandalf the Grey
Who has fallen into Shadow
Who once did lead the way
Upon the lonely road we followed

By his side I did stand
In his light I did shine
Until the very end
For ever and all time

Tears for you now fall
A river of tears flows to the sea
And all our tears are lost
An honour to your memory

O Gandalf hear our cries
For with you we shall be
And in the world of Shadow lies
A light for all to see

By his side I did stand
In his light I did shine
Until the very end
For ever and all time

-Xenith


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I drift into a dream, 
the waters are clearer there
the stars are brighter as well.
My heart is contened in the darkness of night
for my dreams appear around that time
I have lain in the mysts of time everlasting
dreams of so much,
that i cannot tell most.


----------



## Xenith

My Precious..

Precious Precious 
Precious to me it is
The Ring I must have
The Ring I must bear
Forever to hold and
Forever to keep near

Beautiful Beautiful
Beautiful to me it is
The Ring I must have
The Ring I must bear
To its danger I am blind
Like a glistening star it shines

Precious Precious
Precious to me it is
Forged in Morgul fire
It beckons danger to the Shire
On a ghostly steed they ride
Into the shadows I must subside

Beautiful Beautiful
Beautiful to me it is
With a will of its own
It answers only to one
He who's name I shall not speak
The Ring he shall forever seek

Precious Precious
Precious to me it is
If I could only hide away
Then here with me
The Ring shall stay

-Xenith


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

*wow!!!!!!!!*

My hands are cold,
cold as aged stone.
My heart is lonely,
lonely as dead kings.
My spirit is dwindling,
from argumetns past
My sanity dropping,
from wars everlasting
The shadows are coming,
I feel it daily.
The shadow is strengthing,
suffocating light.
We may never live through the present inquisition
or enjoy a sunny day,
ever again.


----------



## Lantarion

Gollum's Vow 
I'm walking in the dark, searching fervently
for something that I lost, only recently
The passageway is dark, and my treasure lost
my bones are soon chilled by the panic-struck frost

My hands start to shiver and I lose control
before I had a purpose, and a simple goal
Now all of my days shall be wrought by wrath
I know it, but I'll stray off the simple path

A trinket but a thing very close to me
without it I am lost, I can hardly see
I will search, I will fight, I will battle Men
before I can be sane, and at peace again


----------



## Morwen

Well, here it goes. Don't cringe too much now.

In the dark of the land under the stars
She seeks in silent praise the tilting pars
Her weapon of milken silk flashing wildly
Showing her face of silent anger flashing idly
But inner turmoil seething through
In the quickness of her wrists, and wits too
Left, Right, and underneath
The silent predator seeks her peace
Then running wildly through the trees and stream
She flies her feet of wild fire and hot steam
To the land of her merry birth
She strays and wanders far and thin
Her face showing melancholy grim
In her eyes the flash of adventure and dangers wide
That even the strongest of heart would hide
But the stars, lo the stars!!
They hold her heart from night to sunrise
Cast their wild glare on her heart
To hasten her to the gleeful start
Of pacing far a land so bold
Of grabbing with two hands with a firm hold
This she seeks in her dreams of nigh
A place where she can float about far and high


----------



## Morwen

Here's another one.

In the darkness of his soul
His heart black as coal
He tells tidings that are not well
Of places far away fallen to disarray
Of hopes and dreams slashed with his evil schemes
To these a warning is sent: "be wary of your way"
For the dark creeps in this place of themes,
That would shudder a ghoul and a hapless fool
Who is this man you say?
He is the master of tools
He is the guider of winding ways that can lead you astray
What, you know not of him?
His darkness bleaches the land where the mighty lurk
Where his minions abroad create in evil din
Wonderments of human pain and sin
He lurks behind shadow and mind
Hoping to see what he may find
His cape of the darkened evening,
And twilight receding, bends to his will
Those of bright hearts of the day not yet killed
His words of malice and dark beauty
Bending the hearts of those bent on one duty
His eyes of the wistfull memory of pain 
Darken even the purist dain
His words of enchantment dark
Takes the fairy kin's spark
Who is this man you say?


----------



## Lantarion

Battle of Trees 
The birds in the forest, they bitterly weep
saying, "Where are they going, to rest and to sleep?"
Both alder and oak, they are both fallen down
and their crowns so high and beautiful now are down to the ground

Soon a clearing is opened, a field wrought by grief
'tis a land made by stealing, as gold is to thief
Just to slay something so great, and so mindful of woe
now where shall all the creatures be, both the stag and the doe?

Over years, slowly passing there are trees in a grove
where the downfallen timbers once gracefully strove
These are mighty, great and high, filled with strength and with good
they will not be cutten down again, but will live in this wood


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I"m afraid I cannot compete with those ,but i'll try

I walk the hills in lothlorien
the golden leaves shimmer in the beautiful sun
The elven voices sing...
with pride with glory
This must be heaven
I must be dead 
for a world this wonderful and perfect
Is only found through death.
It is not I am told
by men and elves alike
it is the living golden wood
with the living briliant elves.

The Trees are lovely
Golden and fair.
The streams are clear
no tears can cloud their water.
No peril do i fear here.
The lady Galadriel is no Sorcereress..
She is a reminder of the beauty of Faenor and Finwe
She is a memory from the days when Middle- earth was young.
These memories live within her,
I can see it in her eyes.
I can see it in the woods and streams
in the Golden land of Lothlorien


----------



## Morwen

Very good, Pontifex and Tar! Here, let me try again, these things just keep popin out of my head. See if you can guess what it is.

With evil footprints they mark the day and night
They stir even the boldest to fright
With their souls of fire and malice
They mark the world with their evil chalice
Bending bodies and breaking souls
Corrupting the new borne foals

Within the evil mire of hell
Do they stroll, these fell beasts of hell
And in awakening they haunt and hinder
And malice and fear do they kindle
Atop their heads in glowing frenzy
The crowns of horns and fiery frenzy
Fangs as sharp as swords
Glowing dangerously beneath the northern gourd

When in night, they stalk in paradise free
In element deep as black as saucer tea
With claws of corruption reaching far
Even the most beautiful face can be marred
With musty smoke hanging round
They saunter and haunter without a sound
Their breath of evil smell and dreadful foretell

In their maws of munching might
Elder kings to wait with knights
The black perfume of melting haze
Rusting even the strongest glaze
The sunset tongue melting with colours of men
And elves, and dwarves, and of sickle hens
An appetizer do be sure, to the main of kings and dreams
With hungry glee do they munch
With a sickening cackle and crunch

But do not worry, these beings do tarry
On sunning land no more do they carry
In the bowls of the deep do they mingle
With the hunger of the might of single none
But with the might of men and the lands they hold
Where the mighty walk free and the bold stand told
But do not worry, these beings do tarry
But take warning: be wary in the ways of deep
Where things of evil sight do sleep


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

**claps**

I a simple dark queen cannot compete with that,
it soars beyond my inadequate skill.
It leaps beyond my feeble minde.
I humble myself,
to the goddess and gods of poetry
Proud and tall they stand 
as numenoreans are grand
I humble my self,
my pathetic and tortchered soul


----------



## Luna

*Into War*

Ride, you knights in heraldry!
Ride to the battle
on steeds magnificent
with golden shields 
and swords of steel
how they flash in the light
of the morning sun!
Banners held high
into the fray they ride
the clash of steel and
voices raised in war
let none but the valiant
and brave still stand!
For here is the truth
in honor,
the defeat of evil
by the light of the sword.


----------



## Morwen

Oh, do not say that Tar! You do well at poetry, better than most. 

Well said, Luna! Good job everybody!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

you are too kind,Dark lady of nevermore (since your a dark lady why don't you join me and kem's forgotten noble ladies society. Not saying kem is dark though)

School is a prison with invisible walls
it binds you with books and pencils alike
The windows are sensless bait
to get us to work knowing the day will go faster
until we see freedom out the broad swinging doors

Until that moment i wait
a place between time and space
the clock ticks slow
slower than normal 
that five minutes before the bell rings for school to be over!


----------



## Lantarion

Morwen: Is it a Balrog, perchance? 

The shadows seem to creep anigh
and strangle all with grief
For those who hear its evil cry
will find their life too brief

The eerie moonlight shines upon
the gleaming, staring eye
When stars have passed, and light is gone
the brave will fall to die

No creature can withstand the wrath
brought forth from his wild mind
And if you stray off from the path
your corpse they'll never find

A passing shadow, dark as night
a devil wrapped in flame
A Ghost, a Spectre, evil Wight
thinks life a violent game

But when the morning Sun rides up
and casts its pale white sheen
Upon the treetops, he will pass
and flit away unseen

But when the Night returns again
and Darkness throws down Light
All will steer claer of the fen
where evil dwells in fright

Not really a Balrog, but close enough.


----------



## Morwen

You guessed it Pontifex!(It really wasn't that hard) Good poem!


----------



## Luna

There is never any shortage of great poetry to read in this thread. All of you are amazing....I am delighted to be in your company. *Bows*  


Dark windows like eyes
staring in malevolent silence
the flesh of the walls
aged and scoured by history
Violence, sadness, joy
in each grain, each wooden beam
_remembers_ 
this place now forgotten
stands sentinel 
in the face of a future
that will bring only decay
and the windows are dark,
but malice shines bright
it seems to whisper, 
lost upon the wind.



(Just off the top of my head....I'm reading about Ghost Towns of the West...guess I was inspired, lol)


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Collan Rosenvoiur, 
the copper haired minstrel
you are most handsome indeed
Your energetic blue eyes entrance me
Your talent for music and words engulf me

Even though you are in a book only
I so desire you
your copper curly head
your deep blue eyes
a minstrel you are
My minstrel you are

(this is an actual confession, collan from the book series exiles anyone heard of it or read it)


----------



## Xenith

*Ringbearer* 

The path before us we shall follow
On and on it goes
Through deep crevass and darkened hollow
Where the mighty Bruinen flows

We cannot see how the journey ends
We cannot see the light
But here I be with my trusting friends
To put all the wrong things right

The fate of all lies with me now
And through all I must prevail
I must go on, or take my bow
And put an ending to this tale

Shadows follow me into sleep
There is no comfort there
But a promise I made a promise to keep
And a burden I must bear

I wish the ring had not come to me
I wish it to be gone
Away from here so I could be free
And not always so alone


-Xenith


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Xenith your poems are awsome

here is a slightly stupid off the top of my head poem-

who am I?
Who shall i become?
Shall I be the betrayer,
never loyal, never knowing who to follow 
shall I be the loyalist,
standing tall to dream the impossible dream
shall i be the proud
rash and arrogant of my ingnorance

None of these shall i be?
for i am simply a mix of them
shall i always be uncertain of whom I am?


----------



## Xenith

Thankyou dear lady, you honour me so..



In the company of many so great one can only strive to be as good..


----------



## Morwen

A company of great it is, but one can also learn from them! I must say your poem was great also, Xenith, and your's too Tar. I bet even some of the best poets started out like us; getting better as we go along. Just keep up the good work!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

It tickles like dancing fire
It dances on an iron stove
with spices and meat
bowing with reverence

It is not a far away pleasure
It's at your nearest taco bell
the dancing fiery taco
dancing at your nearest taco bell
   

thanx but i'm not that good


----------



## Morwen

Well, here goes another one.

In the days of old before numerous tales were told,
Was the light of gold and silver bright, as candle light.
And happiness was seen and gleamed from day to night,
And all was well and bright; the first borne had come
And stayed of their own whim in the lands across the sea.

But in the land afar, all was not as it should be.
From restless work and darkened deeds was he.
Carver of hate and pain, executioner to light and good.
The master of night and blight he stood,
With arms sweeping wide in masterful sight.
Of gold and silver he hated, and soon was baited.

She lived in darkness dim, sucking and chewing with malicious grin.
Her hideous legs sweeping far, and her bulkin budge caressed in evil sin.
Her belly wrought of poison and hungry might,
For things of brightened light and happy wings
That hated her of many things, and fled in fear.
She dared not come abroad in day, for even one so darkness dear.
So she waited, in silent hunger, her fangs wanting deep light plunder.

And so he sought her, his evil plan her brought her.
And agreed she did, hungry for the prize he promised her.
Away they stole, to the land now much untold,
And she brought her dark; a cloud of smolten cold,
That sundered the sun and stole it away to glum.
And to the gold and silver she came.
And their sweet juices of life she drank
As their wilting branches quivered and shrank.

That day the light failed, and the two flew home
Rich in wealth and plunder, lusty for the night to arise and begone to home.
With their evil sin and deadly deed did they take glee
But with hunger innate, she begged for a prize to great,
And was forced to leave in deadly hate.

Of sorrow to some came that day; a king mighty did speed 
To the halls of Mandos on the great deathen steed.
And all was happy no more; the light had gone and dark was the day.
And some, they departed, hoping to find a land far away,
That would suit them better than the land now dimmed.
And thus was the great sorrow of these people now sinned

But he lived ever on; silently watching and dooming and hating.


----------



## Lantarion

Wow. Epic. 

The night is cold, and chill the wind;
the campfire quivers quick
The company around us grin
and throw in the last stick

Soon poems, phrases, idle words
begin to whip about
The answers from the lore-filled birds
are grim and full of doubt

And then, "Haha, I am the best!"
there comes an irksome cry
There stands a figure, vain through jest
and quite a silly guy

Then from the bushes they can't see
there comes a start'ling roar
The demon most call Vanity
creeps closer like a boar

A muffled scream, a lake of blood
the proud has fallen down
His greatness toppled in the mud
his glory on the ground

The others, who were kind and warm
and sneered they not at all
Were spared from being made a swarm
of bones and corpses tall

Hehe, to all those critics out there (who have thankfully not found this esteemed thread).  Well done people, some wonderful poetry from everybody. I love your rhyming, Xenith; it's a lot like mine.  And Luna, you don't need to use rhyme: you paint vivid pictures with your tongue, and do not need to think of any pattern. And Tar, yours is very good, and similar to Luna's. Splendid, everyone!


----------



## Morwen

And what of me, Pontifex?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I'm tired of getting up
and waking up.
It's completely sensless
5:30 it comes so soon i'd rather be a hobbit
a unadventeruous hobbit 
never having to go out of your town 
and get up after 5:30


----------



## Arathin

Hey guys, (and girls) how about this one:
*Infinity* 
Infinity, 
You amaze me.
In awe I am ever held,
For you make me so compelled.
Of life you are so fulled,
Into false security I am lulled.
In your hand you hold time,
Making all things out of slime.
Devious and devestating,
Forever are you creating.
New life in new regions,
New days in new seasons.
So wide and vast,
You are ever last.
Never will every creation know,
All the times you have to show.
Yet every creature will remember,
Every event you can render.
Planets far and unreaching,
In our minds are un breaching.
Yet tiny leaks do us assault,
To let us know you are at fault.
Behind all this you do stand,
With our destinies hand in hand.
Far reaching and indefinate Infinity,
You do amaze every creature including me.


----------



## Morwen

Well said, Arathin! Good job.


----------



## Luna

Nice, Arathin! 
Thanks, Pontifex...your comments are much appreciated, since I greatly admire your work. I think you inspire everyone.


A VOICE




Silver is the tongue 
that shapes the words
Words gliding like silk
like butterfly wings
into the ether
Born of the Mind
and freed to the world,
thoughts and images
shaped into sound
lips and tongue and teeth
a voice lifted
powerful
meek
and altogether
absolute.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Arathin that poem you wrote reminds me about dengen !

His arms entrap me
yet i do not try to escape
for hours he holds me
yet I am strangley happy in his arms
I never want to leave
his strong kind gaze
or his strong arms
protecting me from dangers

This was meant to be 
I feel it.
I feel it in his strength
his storys facinate me
of the many ages he's seen
I would never trade this in
even if he is a dark lord


----------



## Nimawae's hope

Ok, I gotta know. Do any of you worry that someone will steal the poems that you print on this forum? I understand that some poems aren't worth the worry, but I've seen several that are pretty darn good. I'd be scared to death to put my best poems just any old place.I only print stupid ones that I care nothing about. I really like to read these threads, but its something I've been wondering about.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

no...not at all


----------



## Nimawae's hope

Um..ok...Then maybe I should pick up that attitude.


----------



## Morwen

I don't really care because mine aren't that good, anyway. They can steal it if they want, but THEY will always know who wrote it, and I'm fine with that.


----------



## Luna

I figure, if they're worth stealing, they must be good.  

At least I'd know my words were "out there" somewhere, where maybe someone could get enjoyment or whatever from them.
Of course, it would suck if someone else put their name to your work, but what can ya do? I'll just take the chance, rather than hide what I write.


----------



## Arathin

I think that as long as my work is out there I am fine with that. They would be the ones living with the guilt. I think you would like this one, Tar.
_First Kiss_
I do now recall, 
Sweet love's fall;
From magic and grace,
To petty lover's face.
His arms were strong,
And he held me long.
Our bodies close pressed,
As we try to rest.
Around my waist tight,
Oh what a joyous plight..
No longer can we disguise,
The longing in our eyes.
So close is his face,
Slow does longing pace.
As passion hits,
Do to soft lips.
Tighten does his hold,
Making kisses bold.
Lasting Long and sweet,
Through many a heart beat.
Passion does conseive,
Sweet pleasant meads.
Love and longing,
First kiss prolonging.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention

Very good i got one i wrote it on paper but i lost it now


----------



## Nimawae's hope

I have the hardest time coming up with poetry when I am sitting at the computer. Why would that be!?! Maybe my brain shrinks whenever I sit down at a comp!


----------



## Lantarion

Morwen, you didn't need to be mentioned. You are most obviously the main motivator of this thread, and an inspiration to all those ready to give up on poetry because they have a brief span of writer's block. Thank you. 
Nimawae, that must be that radiation working its evil again. Wear socks on your hands, a foorball helmet on your head, and a live herring in your shirt, and the evil vibes will not harm you. 

My pencil sharp, my mind beset
I sit beside my quill
This is as ready as I'll get
now I shall write my fill

I pick the pen up from the shaft
and dip it in the ink
This moment's one I won't be daft
but then I stop and blink

I rove my mind, I search my soul
my memories I probe
But where there once was fantasy, 
now lies a gaping hole

My mind is blank, a chalk-shade white
my sense has up and left
I used to always get this right
and had no glaring cleft

I put my quill-pen down and sigh
and rise up from the seat
Amid my cursing, darns and why's
I think, "Now that's a feat."


----------



## Morwen

Thank you Pontifex, but as I see it, you are as just as good as I or even better.


----------



## Arathin

I write my poetry down in my classes then copy it onto the comp. Bravo Pontifex. Morwen we here are all the same. None better nor none worse. What about this? It has Elven in it.
*Isilhisie *(it means myst of the moon)
(Arathin means Royal Gray One)
Night does fall pale,
Making all seem frail.
Elves now do roam,
Far away from home.
Looking out from the feast,
We can see a myst in the East.
The rising moon above the myst,
Does through the threads shift.
In the myst are Barrowrights,
Banshees, Elves, and Sprights.
Grandmother does whisper say,
"Tis the mystic Isilhisie."
We look out in terror and amaze,
As at us these creatures gaze.
"The mystic Isilhisie cannot enter,
Damage to us these creatures cannot render.
A sudden moonlight ray,
Brakes through Isilhisie.
In the light is Arathin,
Of King Aragorn's kin.
Arathin, Fair Queen,
Does shine with moon sheen.
She is not child of the Sun,
She is the Royal Gray One;
She is guardian of the Night,
Protector of moonlight's flight.
She is the Moon Myst, Isilhisie,
Making pale night from harsh day.


----------



## Nimawae's hope

Gee, Pontifex!! You're suggestion really works! My brain's working better already!! However, I'm not ready to post any poems yet. I'm gonna go home for the weekend, and see if I can come up with a few. Wish me luck!


----------



## Arathin

Good luck!


----------



## Morwen

Here's something special for everyone posting in this thread:

Wind! the wind! it blows in silent praise
And with head turned upright I listen through the haze
Letting it glide through my hair
Giving way to its caress without a care
Many stories there are told on the wind
Here is but one that glistens and grins....

The Dream....
In glade of heaven heavy with dew, and trees of moss and water driping, drop.
Splash, to the earthen floor they fall, to abyss of darkness they hide and hop.
But pools of deep blue spring, and aspen's quaking do sing,
Of a story long ago, that should be told, and here it holds....

Of darken day, when stars show not face, and the moon fears its mark.
Dreaden day, full of enigma's large, and mysterious foes come hark.
Of heroes slain, and children't pain, of winged beast flying far,
Screaming to night amidst fearful sight, but scream they do,
Of a story long ago, that should be told, and here it holds....

Of glow and glisten and fairy land fair, blues of blue and greens of green.
Hear every life so dear, so large and frail, dreading even the smallest hail.
Of magic and myster far, wings and things, twindles and swindles, all wrapped in one.
This fairy land fair, but here they dance to a song,
Of a story long ago, that should be told, and here it holds....

Mist of white do blanket the trees, like clouds going for a jaunt through the mid-morning breeze.
It swirls and twirls, gliding and flying, flowing and glowing, its touch of far away seas.
And in sunset bright, of many colours does it take flight, like the Aurora of the North.
Flowing and weaving, it settles the land in peacen haven, and lights the trees afire,
With golden flame, and bluish ember, and silver spark.
But this mist does sway, and has something to say,
Of a story long ago, that should be told, and here it holds....

Of people so grand, their use of poetry brings fans, and all are unique.
All are best at what they write, of speaking bright and light,
Or darkness drear, of life's own ways, of things so dear.
And these I now commemorate, for the are the passion of the world.
The writers of its wonders wow, it glories gay, and tributes tray
But they all have something to say,
Of a story long ago, that should be told, and here it holds....

You are right, Arathin, everybody on this forum is unique and is best at their own style of writing poetry. Wonderful you guys! Keep it up!


----------



## elenya

I really don't share much peotry just because it's not that great but...just don't be too harsh. It's supposed to be about the first guy I ever really dated and how reading LotR helped me get over him.

To sit with you 
And hear your voice 
Is what my heart deires.

To fly so free
Above to thee
Beyond these burning pyers.

I soar away
My spirit free
Alas no one has told me.

You loved me not
I was but a though
And now who will console me?

I cried long nights
Though no one heard
And wished that you were here.

Picked up a book
Without a look
To keep my mind from fear.

I lost myself
In pages untold
Of heroes who fought brave wars.

And thought no more
Of broken love
And what lay beyond these doors.

I near the end
The book has closed
My life must now go on.

Although I bear
Deep in my heart 
This new survival song.

Think not what you 
Have lost at sea
Lest your heart grow bitter and die.

But what was learned
And put away
Memories of you and I.


----------



## Lantarion

Touching, Elenya. *sniff*
And Morwen:  I am humbled before your lyrical expertise, your magnificent rhyme, your impossible imagination. Well done, to say the least.

Wings a-beating carve the air
majestic sweeps of airborne might
He wafts and passes up the stair
that leads at last into the light

His eyes are keen, and pierce the clouds
no creature can avoid his glance
No sorcery can them enshroud
lest they be captured in their trance

A tiny speck among the skies
he circles slowly round the trees
Then suddenly he swiftly flies
and glides down faster than the breeze

He lands upon the snow-clad rock
and looks about majestically
This eyrie is his cozy dock
in which he sleeps in harmony

"The Eagles are coming!"


----------



## Dengen-Goroth

Wow, you guys can really write. may I be so humble as to join as well? I've written some poems for the Rp's, not mch more though I find them a nice challenge.Here is one just for the sake of hoping I'll be accepted.And I know I used betrayer twice as well.
Oh woe the betrayer,
Oh woe the dark slayer,
Oh woe the begetter,
Oh woe the betrayer. 

The Sun rose anew in the western sea,
The turrets and battlements glowered unseen,
The eves of the great forests shown covered with tree.
Yet the world ran amoke with the cruel and the lean.
For the darkness was growing as was given the key,
The houses of learned grew blunt and less keen.

The wisened met neath the towering fens,
As the White one mastered his though,
Yet the dark beasts of burden awoke in their dens,
And the White hand burned with desire and sought,
The gold emblem of rule over the great men,
Yet even then a council was held and the wise set of to the Dark Lord and fought.

Conquest they found and bounty was great,
Yet the Wise one seemed to be bent,
The red stone had bested him and he knew it to late,
His eyes never perceived the near ent,
And so his follies sent him to his own fate,
For the Dark Tower took back what was lent.

The riders of horses rose in great haste,
The weary ones found their doom,
The orcen hoards ventured to lay waste,
In the dreary dark end the darkness began to loom.

Oh woe the betrayer,
Oh woe the dark slayer,
Oh woe the begetter,
Oh woe the betrayer. 

Yeah, I know it's not good enough to put with you guys, but I ran out of time to finish it. Sorry.


----------



## Arathin

It's a secal(sp) Dengen. Finish it later. That was amazing Morwen, Elenya, and Pontifex. You guys are great.


----------



## Eogthea

Aagh! I thought I was a good poet. Anyway, here goes:

On this hill I stand
Straining to see beyond sun
Beyond the white moon
Beyond shining diamond stars
But I cannot see
Through this mist that surrounds me
The shapes float by me
But I cannot see them all
For I strain to see beyond
Into the tomorrow
And miss what happens today
On this hill I stand
And ponder all yesterdays
Colors: dark dull night
Remembering the past world
Pehaps I stand here
To live soley today
To live by day and by night
To see all colors
As they exist today alone
Not to strain to see
Not to ponder days gone by
But live today


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

The sky grows increasingly forboden
my intution senses it
the hearts of the light are darkening
the hearts of dark are laughing
at the power they command
the laugh is cruel and shrill
like the sound of a winged nazgul

I can not retreat, yet i can not fight
I'm locked within a labyrinth of enemy fire
With the ability to block it I stay alive
with the ability to run I may see day longer

Yet if I run, my retreat will stain
and destroy a perfect world the Valar made
If I succumb to the dark of night.
Alas, how can I, a simple hobbit
defend the world from such a great threat.
When I myself am tortchered daily.

An anuishing burden is on my soul
A friend in this dark land,
I have none that truly understands.
I rely on a traitor to lead me 
I rely on a fellow hobbit to urge me on.
But it seems the hour of nigh grows nearer and nearer

Speed i need,
to save this world.
Speen I cannot get.
Strength I need,
to go on and conqer
is not found so simply

For I am frodo the Nine-fingered
A weary hobbit who wants a warm bed
I cannot go home
yet seemingly it is hard to push forward
I must conquer, I cannot retreat 
no matter how intising the path may look.
I am Frodo the nine-fingered
with the sting in hand wearing a mithril shirt

Arathin:hmm was that about Elessar??? and that one reminds me of dengen to, I am nothing as a poet compared to you peole


----------



## Arathin

No that one wasn't, but this one is about my to-be husband, Elessar. It's long and I don't think that I posted it yet.

It is you I love, All others above.
by Arathin,

Why can you not be with me, 
I feel that's how we should be.
Every time of you I think,
I do feel my heart sink.
All I want is to be with you,
That would make me feel like new.
All I want to do is meet, 
That way you I could greet.
Every time I finish speaking with you,
I feel like the sky I just flew through.
Why is it that you cannot see,
We were just meant to be.
That you don't say no, is what I wish for,
If you did, my heart would sink to the floor.
If ever you said no,
Down the road I would go.
To darkness and despair,
I would ever tarry there.
But if it's yes, you do say,
Never would my days be gray.
Your lovely face mine to hold,
Forever would make me bold.
As long as you be near,
Nothing would I ever fear.
For forever and a day,
I wish we could stay this way.
Or if no be your advase,
I wish I'd never seen you face.
Please tell me now; please tell me soon,
I promise your answer won't make me swoon.
I will not cry,
Don't make that your allaby. 
Forever for you I would go,
Please tell me, I wish to know.
Yes or no, no or yes,
I bet I can guess.
Or if you would never tell me then,
I would forever put paper to pen.
Always I will seek to know,
If it is yes, if it is no.
Will you not tell me,
Please don't let it be.
I want to hold you forever,
Or touch you never.
For you I would die,
I would even cry.
Why please tell,
My heart you would sell.
To doom and despair,
You would just leave me there.
I cannot believe,
You would just leave.
But you seem to act,
Like that's the fact.
Please don't let me,
Only the bad see.
The truth to me show,
That my love I can sow.
Only you can attest,
That you love me best.
Hold me even in haste,
Precious time does waste.
Don't try to change me,
Why cannot you see.
It is you I love,
All others above.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

How was my frodo poem???

you guys are such a cute couple!


----------



## Arathin

Your Frodo poem was amazing. I basically relived those parts of the book again. Which was really nice. I have to reread RoTK again. As soon as I am done with my school reading assignment which could take a while. 

Thank you very much. I am glad you think Elessar and I make a cute couple. (You and your hubby are cute together too, you know. I bet everyone cried at your wedding. *sniffle, sniffle*)


----------



## Arathin

I wrote this last night as I went to bed, so I don't know how good it is. It just sorta hit me, you know?

You and Me
Cupid's arrows were well-aimed,
Our love to each other has been proclaimed.
His shafts have flown true,
To strike both me and you.
Never could we denie,
What was written in the sky.
Our love to each other we do know,
Now down the road of life we go.
Forever may we be this way,
With each other let us stay.
In any land let us be,
Together always you and me.


----------



## Lantarion

Arathin, that last one was excellent. Good job. 
And welcome Dengen, we shun nobody (don't get any ideas, H_P)  
Excellent overall; wow.
Now let's cut the applause for a while, eh? It's hard to set a good theme with congratulations flying about all the time. 

A green-leafed tree, alone I stand
amid the rifts within the sand
I sway and bend, and watch the Sea
but still my home in on the land

The cliff beside me leaning down
casts pale shadows with its frown
I bask both in the sun and shade
and watch the Seas, it's bustling town

When Fall arrives amidst the rains
which sprinkles over green-lawned plains
I watch my leaves turn radiant hues
but when they fall, I bathe in pain

In Winter, when the winds blow shrill
and coldness wraps me in its will
I watch the Sea grow hard and white
I watch clouds like snow-white hills

The clouds have burst, the snow falls down
and blankets all the shimmering ground
By boughs are laden comfortably
the sands about are one great mound

The snow has stopped, the skies are sharp
and silence round my trunk and bark
I close my eyes, and drift to sleep
my place is pretty, warm and dark


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I have a song i've always loved, "i'm in the money!" but that is just me !

Arathin and Elessar,
Oh, how cute you are together
The perfectness in the couple
is practically obselete
We saw it before it happend
and we wish you the best of luckin the future


----------



## Luna

*Night in the Cosmos*

Night comes on without remorse,
brings with it its starry shroud
a starlit net thrown over the world
keeping it within
Low wind calls through the trees
caresses the skeletal limbs
until they quiver in answer
Nightsky keeps its secrets
in the interlunar blackness
where stars burst and galaxies
explode into being
the vast and living Universe
cosmos swirling in a grain of sand
Yet what is in the reach of the
Beyond
that which borders on Infinity
and heeds no master?
Where Time and Space meet
in a collision of Worlds.
Night cares not for answers,
it is infallible
and does not wait.
But casts the starry net,
planets and nebulae caught 
within 
and delivers the Universe
to the world.


----------



## Arathin

Thanks Tar. 
*Worth* 
Here I sit and contimplate, 
The means of my fate.
Have I enough worth and virtue,
To be the match for you?
I cannot think what,
Made me make the cut.
Why is it me you love?
Why am I your dove?
What is it that you see in me,
That makes you ponder what I could be?
I can see it not,
Though longer I have sought.
Before my sight is there a haze,
Through which you can gaze?
Long have I sat and thought,
What it was that I sought.
Finally the answer I have found,
And it was never in the ground.
Like buried treasure it did sink,
But where it was I could not think.
Finally after many tries,
I have found the answer in your eyes.
Why is it you found this,
When all others only me dis?
It it because you dug deeper?
Are you the better seeker?
I could not find it without you,
Did you feel the same way too?

To Elessar with love, 
Arathin


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Indeed Arathin.You should still go with part one of my classical seggustion (the lift off the feet part)


----------



## Eogthea

After reading the others poems mine don't seem as good. (Yes, Arathin, I know I'm gonna get hurt for that comment but it is true) Here's one of my longer poems, called Eternal Night:

There is no such light
In this dark and sightless night
But this pale candle
That flickers as I draw near
Candle, do not die!
O, I am so very lost
Yes, lost but not gone
Fearful and nervous still
Fearing this darkness
Remaining curious yet
In this endless night
No diamond stars are here
Or pale sickled moon
To light my way by the heavens
This dark death shroud
This cold, hopeless, endless night
Naught but poor candle
Baby brother to the sun
Cousin to a star
Is all I have to guide me
Light by which I see
Candle, do not die, not yet!
It is lonely here
Lost in this endless night
O Blind Night, why me?
Do you punish me in spite?
This dark death shroud
This cold, hopeless, endless night
No diamond stars are here
Or pale sickled moon
Guiding my way from the heavens
Yet palest of light
Shines the soft flickering flame
My sole hope in this black night
A dying candle 
In this dark and sightless night
The cousin to the stars
Hope in flame and flame in hope
Naught but pale candle
Baby brother to the sun
Poor cousin to stars
Is all I have to guide me
Light by which I see
Candle, do not die, not yet!

Count that, guys! Forty-five lines written in a half-hour of chemistry class!


----------



## Arathin

I knew Chem class had a purpose, and that was good, Eogthea. *whap* Thank you Tar that is a good idea. Just not the rest.

*Aerelen*
I look upon the sea,
And it looks back at me.
I look behind to the shore,
It seems such a bore.
The sea is full with life,
The shore holds only strife.
Into the sea I now go,
To what end I do not know.
Call me Sea-Star, Aerelen,
For none will know where I have been.


----------



## Eogthea

Ouchies Arathin. lol, I think I'll punch you one of these days.


----------



## Fionnuala

I know I hardly ever post here but I do come and read what is being said. I have been reading this thread for ages and I think that you are all inspirational and amazing poets! I have been writing a little bit of poetry myself but nothing that was good enough to make public until I wrote this. Please be nice, I know I am nothing near as good as you… but hey, I am only 17… 

I would really value your opinions on my poem… but please try not to shatter the small amount of confidence I have in my work!

I hope you all keep writing your fantastic poetry so that I can keep reading it!

~Fionnuala


----------



## Fionnuala

In this world
there are two things
that rise above all else.
I speak in truth
of love and hate,
of bliss and dark remorse.

And on this day
and in this time
the latter rears its head.
While we sit by
and let him try
shun those without a bed.

They are alone,
they are in fear,
they are in agony.
Their tales are lost,
their words unheard,
we block their silent plea.

The likes of us,
with all we have,
here in abundance live.
Even to those
in deepest need
still cannot seem to give.

It might have cost.
You might be hurt.
But, if you choose to give,
you choose to love
and through your love
less fortunate can live.

30/1/02


----------



## Arathin

Hey I am 16 and Eogthea is 15. I don't know how old the others are, but your not alone in the teen department. I think most of us are teens. No offence meant toward the none-teens present. Eogthea you are too slow to hit me. Missed me, missed me. *whap* Got you again. You're slow. 

*Faith*
I stand upon a ledge,
Behind is a tall hedge.
All I can do now is leap,
But I cannot see ledge's feet.
Myst covers all below,
Will I fall fast or slow.
Could I float or even fly,
All I ever ask is why.
Now off the ledge I do leap,
Flying toward it's great feet.
Now floating fast and high,
This is life and that is my alaby.


----------



## Fionnuala

I really like your poem Arathin!! And I am so glad to know I am not the only teen here!!
~Fionnuala


----------



## Morwen

That was wonderful, Fionnuala! Great job. And oh ya, I have a poem of my own to post. I wrote this for a creative writing assignment in English. It's about the Hunchback of Notre Dame. Here it goes.

Get ye round the fire bright, for something to say I have this night. A tale to tell of human nature and whim, and ghastly purposes of sin. Sit ye down on log, and worry not about the fog, for old Lon Loaper has something to say. So here it goes, this beginning say....

O'er and through, passing the sun shinned edifices.
Speeding and flying, following the flowing house faces,
Until turning round, we see in front view, something grand, but not new.
Notre Dame, shinning dimly in its splendor and ominous stature.
And in this place of holy height, lives a being, a suffering thing.
Hunchbacked and lame, deaf in ugly shame, but lovely in his heart so big.
A loyalty of love so bright, to one who shines in dim fright.

A maiden fair on feet so light, dancing swiftly from morn till night.
Colours twirling and whirling, hips swinging and bringing,
Eyes of men and women and children alike,
To the angelic shape flying swiftly, like Hermes running message nigh.
With tambourine so fair, and her long, flowing hair.
Feet of fate so light and lofty, eyes of saucer tea so dark.

Tall and proud, shinnig Apollo sits high with his heart so hollow.
Licentious in acts and mind, playing words so dearly desired.
A knight in hopes and dreams, but not a knight in real life themes.
A face of bright, burning light, but a heart of sickly lust and trust.
But woe is he who must tie to another!
Then his acts will take axe and hammer.

Fire and passions and lust so stirred,
Eyes burning, and boring, hole into street and mind.
A ghostly apparition, a lowly specter of flaming devil so bright.
He stalks the night, the phantom of human feelings so common.
And eyes of lust and jealousy great, watching and berating from loveless hate.

In picture painted in livid skin, of human thought and sin.
Comes this story great in theme, to all those who care to dream.
Of young passions unfurled and mistakes that cost great in life.
But who will see, if our eyes be shut, open! But lo!
The story continues....

There is more, but I don't have enough time to put it all on. I'll do so in another post at another time.


----------



## Fionnuala

Thanks Morwen!! I wait impatently for the next enstallment of your poem... ballad... that is what you call it right?? Sorry, not up on all the poetry terms!
~Fionnuala


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

A maiden wept in the top of a tall, tall tower
for her imprisonment amoungts the fleas.
She stared outside her prison window 
stared, stared outside the dreary prison window
She had been up for maybe years, 
but who knows since eternity is always eternal.

Tar-Ancalime stared out the window hoping for true love to come
the Black Knight of Barad-dur she waited for ,
He promised many an age ago to come back and help Tar-Ancalime escape
and help he did for a sunny day he came, the black knight of Barad-dur .

he told Tar-Ancalime,
"Weep no longer, maiden fair, I shall rescue thee."
Tar-Ancalime heard the voice and knew who it must be.
She saw him climb the lattice work
She saw him climb it all. 
And finally when he arrived
He held her gentle and strong

Along they went the numenorean maiden
and the black knight of Barad-dur.
Where Tar-Ancalime, the numenorean maiden,
resided as Dark queen of Barad-Dur, 
and always faithful to her handsome husband
Dengen-Goroth   

I thought this was romantic


----------



## Morwen

Well, here it is.

And in this church holy and grand, the bell ringer hath his home.
Lowly and dark, 'cept for one star, he lives with the bells that do not judge,
By outer skin or face so grim, or legs so bowed, or back so round.
But in his mind he knows, that none should love him for his heart,
But refuse him for his face, not like beautiful silken lace.
But oft times the handsome flower could be deadly in poison fierce,
And the less lovely gives fragrance fair.

And this fragrant flower did look, and caught in his eyes,
The rose of many thorns, whom only be picked by handsome hands and subtle lies.
And he saw this creature growing fair, and tried to pick, but was pricked.
For only Apollo could grasp this wild flower, and have her in his knightly tower.

Be he was not the only one to look this maiden fair, another, a forest fire, did look.
And this rose he wanted, to engulf her in his flames so burning and hurting.
Raging in forest dark, he swept through and out, weaving and waxing,
Growing till no water could quench his flames.
And this fire did sweep that poor unfortunate rose, and Apollo, in godly coward,
Swept back in his chariot of fire, and flew away to find another, but came to bad ends.
And so the rose was left alone, still dreaming of her knight so fair, 
Keeping her in his tower care.

Ere the fire grows dim, hurry and fetch some lighting limbs, and you shall know more of this tale to tell, for more there is to say, so do not play.


And from his tower great, the deaf fragrant came,
And rescued the fire fringed flower from Death that lay await.
Yet the fire resumed, no consumed, to have this little rose.
But if he could not have her, then Death she would mate.
But well she was kept, by kindness and love she was fed.
But still she wished the hands of Apollo great, her knight from the jealous hate.

But the fire roared on, and soon the deaf was not enough.
The smoke rose in a noose before her neck, and choked her living fate.
And laughed he did, consumed in sinful lust and hate, as life did flee,
From one who could not see, the fragrant flower so willing to care.
So in love with that delicate rose, but she could not see,
That Apollo lusted not only rose, but lily and poppy, and dragon and azalea.
Poor one is she, a life of sun and water she would have had, if only she looked beyond what he was clad.

So there ends my story sad. Now take note you little mules of fools, do not look so quick that you will miss. And by miss....you know what I mean! Now let old Lon Loaper have his peace, and remember you, pick the flower fragrant not so fair, for though the rose is grand, its thorns with surely dent your hand.


----------



## Fionnuala

BRAVO!!!!!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

thank you 

Beauty is in the beholder
that's what everyone told me
It must be true since so many agree
I guess it has truth,
that the mind in itself has it's own veiw of heaven
If beauty is in the beholder 
why do we have a certian veiw of beauty
if the idea of beauty comes from yourself.


----------



## Arathin

That was amazing Morwen. And good question/poem Tar. (and good love poem, too)
Drop of Water
By Arathin

To see a world in a drop of water,
Is quite sublime and unique.
I do look through it and see,
A world the opposite of our own.
Up is down and down is up,
But can I tell which world is true.
Which world came first,
Which world is the one we are in.
Are we up or are we down?
Can we ever know the answer?
I do look through it,
To ages long ago past.
I see the world covered in water,
I see small creatures crawling on the land.
Is this our past or another world's?
Did this drop travel through time or space?
It came here to show us here and now,
The past of a world, ours or some others.
We are to learn a lesson from this drop,
To persevere in all the great feats thrown at us.
It is a profound experience,
To see a world in a drop of water.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

yeah...it really touched close to home for me


----------



## Dengen-Goroth

I have to say i'm flattered and honored.

The darkened vistas reared their shackles,
For the wind had blown to great,
And the sun was met with cruel cackles,
As the light arrived to subdued and late,
Greated by the forgotten and foiled debackles,
Glory scorned decrepent of the great.

I know, compared to all ofyours trash. I'm workin on the rest. Just wanted some criticism.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

note to dengen:you use very,very big words!

So it didn't happen the way the poem said (personally I think that it added some romance)


----------



## Arathin

Dengen that was good. Hey everyone I have to write more poems to post. How about really inspiring quotes. A few are mine, but most I got here and there over this and that. You know. What about it? Are quotes allowed or not?


----------



## Eogthea

Hits Arathin *waboosh* (I'll tell you about waboosh some other time, but if you wonder- think about the poem). Here's a new poem by me, As Your Winged Namesake (guess what this is about Arathin):

You stand fair and tall
And yet I find joy at no
So I wonder why
Wonder why no and why joy
And why gone so long
Drowning in joyous despair
Why was that your choice?
Is it to be my own choice?
Or shall I wonder
why, for eternity?
Why make me wait so
For what I do wish to know
You stand tall and fair
Just as your winged namesake
You know the answer
And I know the question
Together we shall learn
Of peace, of love and of joy
Or never know these
Though we live for ever and a day.


----------



## elenya

This has absolutely nothing to do with LotR. Worst day in my life that's all.

Close to everything
But nothing at all.
Floating through life, 
Waiting to fall

Reach out to arms 
That dissapear.
Cling to pasts
Whoes memory sears.


----------



## Luna

*tribute to SK & others of horror genre*

this is poem two
what it means is
up to you
shudder not nor 
hide your fright,
you'll not be alone
tonight
creeping darkness
there's no sound
cold mist rising
on the green mossy
ground
you feel uneasy
in this thrill
the madman awaits 
you;
his or your turn
..to kill?
awaken but do not
scream:
understand,
it's only a dream.


----------



## Arathin

Eogthea, waboosh? I gonna get one for that one. Why didn't you tell me that I had read that one before. I didn't really want to read it a fifth time you know. You keep shoving that poem under my nose at school. Stop it. Elenya most of our poems have nothing to do with LoTR.

Amazing Luna.


----------



## Eogthea

Arathin, you're feeling dim aren't you? That's a different poem from Archangel - I just wrote a different poem on similar lines. And everyone liked Archangel - did you see everyone reading it in Pass-It? .... Does anyone except Arathin have any criticism for any of my poems?


----------



## Arathin

I wasn't thinking of Archangel. I really liked both of them, but warn me when I have already read it, so I don't have to again. It gets a little redondent, reading a poem three or four times.


----------



## Lantarion

Dwarven mansions sacked and old
keep memories of things once told
Their eerie pillars echo high
and what a secret they withhold.

The Elvish dwellings in the trees
abandoned now, and rocked by breeze
Once glorious and tall the stood
the forest silently echoes these

The holes are buried underground
once snug and warm, with doorways round
Now worn and broken are these homes
the door no longer creaks its sound

The towers, buildings wrought of stone
a hallway built around a throne
These homes of Men have long since died
now spirits walk these halls alone

And even mighty evil's seat
has been downtrodden in defeat
His empire forged from grieaf and pain
has fallen down at Quiet's feet

All dwellings, be they small or great
will wear away, such is their fate
But heed the warnings, love your homes
and maybe it is not too late


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Hidden valleys are a glorios thing,
until they are discovered.
A private haven is no more,
when others come to bother.
A hidden idea is always hidden
until it is said above a whisper

Glory comes when evil is defeated,
taken from the precious shores.
However it is not possible considering
Men's hearts are easily curropted amoungst other things.

My heart is overtaken, 
by emotions most unknown.
however i must deal glady
with the toils I must bear.


----------



## Arathin

Nice you guys, and girls. I just wrote this and can't tell myself if it is done. please give me your fed-back.
Black, oh concealing black,
With others you are the Devil pact.
Is it only going to be me,
Who your true colors can see?
With you I speak.
None others can peek,
At what I see in you.
Can you see me too?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

nice reminds me of everyone thinking i should look like morticia


----------



## Arathin

Everyone on the forum or in what some have the nerve to call the 'real world'?


----------



## Eogthea

looks around curiously "You mean this isn't real?"


----------



## Arathin

LOL! Oh sh**! I never said that.


----------



## Eogthea

dances around singing "Its real, its real" 'waboosh' she accidentally kicks Arathin in the face.


----------



## Luna

I like your poem, Arathin.....but you are the only one who knows if it is finished..what does intuition tell you?


----------



## Arathin

At the moment, my intuision is too muddled to tell me anything useful. and yes it is about what you are thinking about Eogthea.


----------



## Eogthea

giggles wildly... Arathin, is this a sign of mental dencline cuz I have a hell of a long story to tell you tomoro


----------



## Arathin

At the dance? Ok.


----------



## Luna

Behold the Moon
and her timely wanderings
how she does fade to nothing
there and back again.

Moonlight glittering off the 
skin of the world 
turning all to ethereal silver

Behold the night sky world
where dreams are only
darker
light is different here
it knows when
to shine.


----------



## Arathin

Sweet Luna. I like your poems.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

me 2

I am a joyful carefree minstrel
dancing gaily in the town square
with my lute in hand and harp near by
I can always find time to entertain.

May it be in a tavern 
or home.
my business is open to all who can pay
rest and food for a weary ol' minstrel
a traveling minstrel who knows know home but his heart

I fly from town to town getting what i can 
and traveling around
I've seen more than most have in my short years
And lived a life of enjoyment not entrapment


----------



## Lantarion

Once walking in a moonlit quay
I lost my path, I lost my way
My steps that trod the silent miles
were lighter than my mind could say

The starlight mingled in the air
I watched the stars, I watched them there
The meres, the twilit waters shone
and Heaven's light was lain down bare

I sat and watched the night pass by
but long I sat, and watched it fly
The darkness swirled around my eyes
I lied down there, as though to die

But ere the morning came to break
destroying darkness in its wake
I heard the tinkle, flashing quick
and shining in the moonlit lake

The Sun rode up, and high it rode
up to the sky, its vast abode
I walked, I wandered through the trees
but I am lost, as is my road


----------



## Luna

*Bravo!*

APPLAUDS WILDLY  

I think that's my favorite poem so far, Pontifex.


----------



## Arathin

*speachless* That was amazing, Pontifex.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

wow..that's it i really,really suck


----------



## Morwen

Hmm...I've been gone for quite some time. Wonderful, Pontifex! *Scratches her head* The breaks aren't very good...I'll have to work on that. I like mixing prose and poetry a lot.


O'er and far

In the memory of her mind there rise mountains tall and grey,
With plumes of green sprouting on slope, and slashes of colour streaming the lay.
And mist of wedding white does lay around these mountains dear,
And if you listen closely, you may hear, secrets that have been passed on for years.
Of days and nights, and fays and knights, and of play and plights.
But lo! does she wish to climb their heights,
And stand on top of the world, and see others so far away, the lakes and streams.
The rivers and hills, and grasses of her heart and dreams.

In the memory of her mind there rises trees of great humble and mind,
And green is gay, and the jungle speaks her name, crooning softly for her to find,
Those dreams of forest fair, and tread its handsome earth, and speak softly to its turf.
Of vines of emerald hanging there, and blues and greens swirling forth to greet her evr'y step, like the high tide surf.
And here her heart lays, in the jungle ways.
Lo! But if she could!

In the memory of her mind there splashes the song of the sea, the wailing of the whales.
Its foam does speak, and say it does, of years bygone, of adventures of sail.
And its blue does surround, and engulf, and she sleeps at its touch.
But lo! the tide is not always tame, and like her soul, stirs forth its wrath and becomes a storm such.
And the darkened sky does shout its glee, and the angry water stirs, bubbling and frothing.
And here in the sea does her mind rest, and its taunting tease does call her name.
Lo! But if she could!

In the memory of her mind there roles away the west, the roaming planes, and sunset flair.
Casting its colours forth, in glory and splendor does she watch, the wind tossing her hair.
Arms outspread, pleading to the sky, O why? In one place was I never meant to stay;
For my heart ever pulls me the other way.
To mountains so dear, and jungle so great amd humble, and seas of storm and glee, and plains of sunset fair.
But lo! These are but few of hearts desires.
And the stars, O Elendae! wind shadow, does your heart ever yearn to 
blow in the direction of someplace o'er and far!


----------



## Arathin

*I am like the earth*

I am like the thunder booming,
Always roaring, never quiet.
I am like the butterfly,
Soft, fragile, and sweet.
I am like the colorful sunset,
Always changing, never the same.
I am like the sun and moon,
Harsh reds, soft blues.
I am like the waterfall,
Now raging, now serene.
I am like the ocean,
Now clear and calm.
I am like the wild typhone,
Destroying all in my path.
I am like bird on wing,
Singing as is I go.
I am like the steady oxen,
Always fixed in my task.
I am like the falling leave,
Wimsically in my ways.
I am like the whispering wind,
In your heart quietly stirring.
I am like the raging gusts,
Battering at your patience.
I am like the flower,
Small and frail.
I am like the towering oak,
Straight, steady, and true.
I am like the mountains,
Never will I be moved.
I am like the shifting clouds,
Always longing for new lands.
I am like the earth on which we live,
Please don't let me fall to waste.


----------



## Luna

I already posted this on the Gollum Poetry thread, but I thought whatever..it'll do til I have something new!  T'was Smeagol who found the Ring
and gazed in wonder at the 
sight of the thing
Then it was greed crept into
his gaze
And poor, dear Smeagol 
entered into a craze
that which would rule him
for uncounted years
through fear, madness
and tears
He could not let go,
t'was the Ring he obeyed
til Smeagol was gone
in his place Gollum was made.
In the dark Gollum's eyes shone
In the dark wandered he,
hungry, alone
til one day at terrible cost
for Gollum, the Ring was lost
so began a dreadful search
he pitiable, starving, crossing
over the Earth
following the call of the One Ring
Gollum forever a slave to the thing.
To the end he adored it,
dancing above the pyre
to the end he would take it,
down into the fire.
"Preciousssssssss..........!"


----------



## Lantarion

Tragic, Luna, tragic. Arathin, I love your abstract freeverse poetry, it's very descriptive. And Morwen, I like your easy-going rhyming, it's very nice. 
And Tar, you do not suck, you should just focus more on the beat and the rhyme. I really enjoy reading your poems because they have such surreal and 'deep' stories and meanings behind them.
I try to focus on the beat and the rythm of the poem as well as the rhyming, and obviously the idea and 'plot'.
Thank you all for the woots, I really appreciate them. 

_Tale of Ages_
Ere land was wrought and sea was made
ere trees and fields stood in the shade
There strode among the swirling Void
a power who will never fade

This holy spirit one can find
within the deeps of space and time
His presense either dim or clear
is wandering in your deepest mind

He raised his hand, and looked with glee
upon his raging symphony
From Music, swirling flashing great
there rose the meadows with the Sea

His Children, creatures fair and wise
he wrought upon the World to rise
Their spirits great and wisdom wide
the Dark Lord learned to soon despise

When Elves and Men walked on their road
great evil in those lands betode
The Dark One in his jealous hate
assumed the North as his abode

For years uncounted, tears long shed
and battles fiercely, rashly led
The Evil killed and grew in might
the plains of green were dyed with red

But then a sailor, famed in lore
set foot upon the Blessed Shore
And begged the Lords for pity deep
and showed them grief that people bore

And from the West a fury great
was spurred with thoughts of silent hate
With Throne of Darkness trodden down
they hauled the Dark One in their wake

And in the Void now Melkor dwells
while all his mind, it slowly swells
But never will his hate and greed
been seen among the woods and dells

But Evil did arise anew
as Evil does, will always do
But although days were marked with grief
now hope was in them, strong not brief


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I'll try those suggestions Pontifex. Your name is cool why isn't it pontifex maximus,the master of religous ceremonies in ancient roman religon?

Deep down inside I feel it,
It turns deep within my troubled soul.
Hard I try to uplift it,
from it's low and barren grave.
A song I nearly find impossible to sing,
It exists within me,
I know it does, 
But it is buried under the doubts of my fourteen years.

It is my nich within the chaotic world,
my own song to sing above all others 
and finally be known for who I am.
It is nearly impossible to discover,
help I need to get it out,
to unburry it from all the ruble

Ponti, is this any better?


----------



## Viceras Daydark

*A poem I have written*

I was bored last night and wrote this (as it goes along w/ this character I have created)... and just figured I'd share it with you fine folks.

Wandering through the mountains grey,
Upon a clear and sunny day.
Across my path which I did meet,
A dreadful bear with massive feet.

He stood upon them, my voice did lack.
Up he rose from his feet in back.
Glaring at him, regaining my wits,
As fear was not the cause of my voice to slip.

Yet it was a Beorning in his disguise,
That snuck upon me to my suprise!
And for that reason my voice did go,
As I became aware - my alertness was low.

The beast looked up and released a growl,
It was made apparent my presence was scowled.
I shook my head and stomped my boot,
And released from my mouth this hoot.

"Do not be angry with me bear!
I am peaceful, I'd harm no hair!
Forgive me friend, for disturbing you,
But I am peaceful and your aggression I rue!"

And with that said the bear withdrew,
Back to four feet, instead of two.
He turned he did, into a man,
And out he offered, his great hand.

With that done I offered mine,
And with the finest food that night we dined!
He offered his name, I offered mine,
Forever I shall recall him through time.

It was long ago when this meeting occured,
I but shared it with you as my memory stirred.
Farewell my friends, I go back afar,
Back to the land, of Viceras Daydark.

Hope you all enjoyed it.

-Viceras Daydark


----------



## Lantarion

great poem Viceras! Welcome to the forum! 
I like the way you rhyme, it is very similar to my beat. (No wonder it's good) 
Tar, I thought just 'Pontifex' would be more personal and fitting, and less like a historian. I was 'Pontifex Cactus' at one point, but I gave that up like that *snaps fingers*.


----------



## greypilgrim

here's a quick little lay.....

nassty little wicked beast
handful of fishes, makes a feast.
lives in a cave, on an island of stone
for five hundred years he lived there alone.
five hundred years, and his time was come
to finally separate from the One.
One that he loved, he could not keep.
to talk to and play with, keep him warm in his sleep. his precious, his Master
left him one day....
and found a new keeper in a casual way.
the old owner cried "oh!- what our loss isss!
because we could not guesss.... 
what its got in its pockets!!"


aaaahhhh!! curse the Baggins!!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

on the old board right ponti? was it better though


----------



## Viceras Daydark

Many thanks Pontifex. I am glad you enjoyed my poem, as I enjoyed yours! I look forward to reading more of yours. A nice history of the world along w/ a nice rythym and rhyme. Keep them coming my friend!

-Videre


----------



## Lantarion

The Lights divine as Sun or Moon
as holy, though they perish soon
Their radiance did die too young
for telling them there is no tongue

For ages long, yet hours brief
the Trees were shining, free from grief
And ere their light was drained and killed
there wrought were jewels with utmost skill

The Light inscribed within the boughs
that glistened on the high-flung clouds
Was savored in the Silmarils
which Fëanor wrought among his skills

That is the first part of the poem I will come to write, called something like The Tale of the Jewels. I am in haste at right now, and have to end it short, but I will continue it tomorrow; and although this may seem a bit too proud or selfish I ask you not to add to this. I have something specific in mind, and I'll perfect it for tomorrow. Thank you.


----------



## greypilgrim

cant wait to see the end of it! i've got a short one, kindof silly though, here goes:

baggins baggins baggins!
curse the thieving baggins!
we will find it, yesss.
kill it for our preciousss.
my birthday present-gone!
gollum gollum gollum...
we will find the baggins
strangle the wicked baggins!
poor gollum! tricked
for my present, licked
in a riddle game...
baggins the name.
curse the thieving baggins!!!

thats it , kinda dumb i know, but it came on the fly. peace in middle earth.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

The paths of the dead I choose,
to fulfill a broken oath.
Leaving the comfort of light and day.
riding into the unknown road.
with two companions
we go along,
seeing shadows of once mighty men.

Dark it leaves the once light souls,
yet i must go on to reach a,
once mighty gondorian city
who is in need of a strong, and mighty leader.
I am the one who must fulfill that task,
along with elf and dwarf.
We hasten to greet the shadowy king, 
he accepts our gracious offer.
Now we shall ride on to the decaying seven walled city 
and join it to greet the day again


----------



## Arathin

We all rock at this.

Upon A Cliff
By Arathin
I stand upon a cliff,
Hoping I won't slip.
I seem small and frail,
And hear a silent wail.
I turn to look and see,
You are staring at me.
My black clothing,
You are loathing.
You are like the wind,
Thru my hair you sing.
Gold and pink,
Behind me wink.
A beautiful sunset,
Does the scene net.
The ocean below,
Makes time slow.
You move toward,
Your hand forward.
Your arm around my waist does steal,
Old heart aches at your touch do heal.
I pray you keep me near,
On this parapet shear.
We stand upon a cliff,
And my soul you lift.


----------



## Anira the Elf

i love all of Pontifex's poems. they are very heart touching. expecially the 1st few.


----------



## greypilgrim

aragon's love for arwen 
twilight daughter, elronds heir
forbidden love
long in his struggle
did he await the day
forbidden love
years alone spent
waiting....
waiting....
he was the true king
and she his queen.
forbidden love that would not die.
she forsake the life of her poeple
and accepted the doom
that awaited her
forbidden love
to love more than life
under the stars unmoving forever
they became one.
at last the day came
her doom awaited her
her love had accepted sleep eternal
and she went to land of her mother
there she slept also, forever
and the stars unmoving were witness
to the love of man and elf-maiden.


----------



## Lantarion

..
But soon the joy was gone from there
the streets of Valmar laid were bare
The Trees of Gold and Silver fell
their light was slain, and broke the Well

Then for a time was Morgoth gone
but soon returned, and did yet wrong
For when the Valar councelled then
the Jewels were off to Melkor's den 

Then Morgoth flew from Valinor
and tarried not upon the shore
But on the beach of Nevrast he
was wounded, and he screamed with greed

With wounds and pains upon his mind
he fled to deeps that none could find
He wrought there halls of fright and fear
and yet the Noldor hastened near

For on this time an oath was sworn
both fey and rash the words were born
Then Fëanor and all his kin
were banished forth, and fled therein

But as they proudly walked away
their deeds were hindered in the Bay
Teleri, with their ships snow-white
did not thence wish their boats for flight

Then in his madness Fëanor
slew many Elves upon their door
Those ships he stole and sailed away
and many Elves were slain that day

When some set sail upon the Sea
and sailed the across in harmony
But most took flight in haste by land
but Helcaraxë hurt the band

Once again I am forced to end my poem short (thank my parents for that), and I will once again delay its completion. On Monday I will at least attempt to finish it, and I hope you will all have patience.


----------



## Arathin

Pontifex I can't wait. 
STBJ

Sweet temptation,
Bitter justice.
Temptation holds the better treat,
But justice more true prospect.
Condemned Angel tempt me not,
Let me hold to the Eldest One.
For Condemned Angel, 
Holds to sweet temptation.
Eldest One you have,
Only bitter justice.
Let me stay one night more,
Chaste to my true love.
One eternal night feels like,
Torment and torture in fire-pits.
One eternal night more,
To haunt me forever.
Will I choose right or wrong,
Can the difference I even tell?
One night in eternity,
Forever between;
Sweet temptation,
Bitter justice.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

and i still suck all the same.
Anyone here know what cartamen is???


----------



## Arathin

Not a clue.
This is NOT the one I posted earlier. Thank you.

I am like the sunset.
By Arathin

I am like the sunset,
For I am none's pet.
Fierce and free,
That is me.
Think this no pun,
I mean no fun.
You think I lie?
You think I am shy?
Boy, will you get a surprise,
When on me rest your eyes.
I always will set my own goals,
And am stopped by no fence poles.
You think I am tame?
Man is your brain lame.
Call me not Pauly,
I follow not folly.
For fierce and free,
Will always be me.
I am like the sunset,
I am no one's pet.


----------



## 7doubles

"the Kim"


She arose from the smoke and the ashes of her bones and i beheld the most incredable sight. she shined when she danced like a flame coming into the nite.




by, 'me"


----------



## Lantarion

Nice; swift and sweet.  Welcome to the forum, 7Doubles.
Hmm, let's see now..

Upon the shores of Middle-Earth
set foot upon their lands of birth
And on the shores of Drengist saw
the fleets of Noldor in their flaw

Then Fëanor made was mad with pride
and pushed all graciousness aside
He caused the ships, with maddened wrath
aflame be set, steered from their path

Then many Noldor more were killed
and blood upon the Sea was spilled
With bitterness forth Fëanor went
and few looked on him with consent

Then all those Elves from Valinor
the Exiles with their cursed chore
Raised realms and cities on the land
that they thought no-one could withstand

But Melkor, in his darkened thought
made many plans, which long were wrought
With hate and envy burning bright
attacked he Fëanor with his might

The first was this of many wars
which slew and burned the fields and moors
Beleriand was ever tense
and Melkor did not give in hence

OK, I'm just not going to re-write the Silmarillion into poem-form, so from hereon in anybody may contribute to this 'saga'. I may still add to it, but I think this is an ok start.
I'll be swithing to more personalized poetry from now on, and leave out names and events from the LotR or Sil. I think 'generalized' settings, like common fields, meres, lakes, mountians etc. are more enjoyable to write about; perhaps because it is you yourself who creates the history and setting for that place. IMO these last few posts haven't been my best poems, and I must strive to write better. Must be Vitamin C deficiancy. Yes, that's a good excuse.


----------



## Arathin

I think that is a perfectly applicable excuse, Pontifex. I can't add to it because I havn't read the Sil yet.

Hand-in-Hand
Time slows its race,
As I look into your face.
Your arms hold me tight,
On your lips a smile slight.
The moon rises up its head,
But not yet we go to bed.
We walk along the beach,
New things to me you teach;
Of adoration and joy,
Sweet love's small toys.
Your hand holds tight to mine,
For you I silently pine.
Upon your shoulder my head rests,
You hold me in this position best.
We walk across the sand,
Holding hand-in-hand.


----------



## Treebeard

Wow, I had no idea there were so many poets on this forum. Tell me what you think of this. I wrote it, of course.

Journey

I wandered far from home upon
A dark and gloomy day
I did not know the path I took 
Or where my ending lay
I was afraid for evil was
About me as I went
But still I labored onward and
My path e'er southward bent
And yet although I felt despair
Of ever coming home
At heart I was at peace, it was
My destiny to roam
To roam the tangled forests and 
To climb the highest peaks
To cross uncertain waters and
To wade through slimy creaks
And not a step I doubted under 
Moon or light of day
I did not know the path I walked
Yet still I knew the way


----------



## Arathin

Bravo, Treebeard, and welcome to our humble poem thread. I thought that was maginicent.


----------



## Luna

That was beautiful, Treebeard.


----------



## Treebeard

Thank you


----------



## Lantarion

*yowza!*

marvelous poem, Trebeard. Exclellent. I love that rhyme scheme, it's very narrative and flowing. Thank you.

In wide-stretched fields, on mountains high
among the forests green
Where snows or grass or tree-trunks sigh
dwells beauty seldom seen

Whether hidden under rifts of snow
or in the open plains
Or nestling where the thickets grow
where lightly fall the rains

Their blossoms white and dew-soaked leaves
their petals thin as air
Their stems that fall in sparkling beads
and hues beyond compare

In darkness, when the shades are deep
and sunlight can't be found
The flowers lay their heads to sleep
and sparkle without sound

A tiny glint, a shim'ring haze
brings out the shadows tall
The shades soon form a fearful maze
where tears and blooddrops fall

But then the light does faintly grow
and banishes the shades
The petals start to slowly glow
and evil spirits fade

Then in the midst of deepest night
a comfort can be found
these flowers, wielders of the Light
bring thoughts of safe and sound


----------



## Courtney

Excellent rhythm Treebeard! I personally think a poem is nothing without rhythm. It can do without rhyme but rhythm is the backbone of all poetry. I write most of my poems in iambic tetrameter.


----------



## Luna

_angeldemon_ 

He sits, cool and detached,
beautiful, my angel.
He's seductive. He's angry.
I can almost see the flaming sword
he carries.
His pain....
......seems to span
eternity
I cannot hope
to heal him
His wings are broken
Why does he hate?
He
there
in the corner,
I see his eyes glittering. 




Pontifex, your poem was lyrical and amazing as always.


----------



## Arathin

Luna that was deep and amazing. Pontifex, where did you learn to write this genious. That last poem was amazing beyong words. I was left speechless. I could not post a poem tonight. Not after reading you and Luna's works. I have not the heart nor the will.

The Orcs do cry, 
Where tis will
Tis a way.
But tonight
No will
Lights my way.


----------



## Lantarion

"Athankyouverymuch", to quote the King. 

The night is dark, the sky is bleak
and lost is everything I seek
The biting frost and leering trees
are eerie by the soundless creek

Above me loom the branches black
I plead my feet to take me back
The water lies so quiet now
and in it lies the pain I lack

For in the shining, dim-lit pool
I see reflected, dark and cool
The Moon in all its splend'rous might
its light is like a shining jewel

I stand beside the lake and weep
eventually I drift to sleep
and when I waken, all is gone
yet shadows ever closer creep

Heh, I'm sorry this was so gloomy. But I was walking in the forest in the late evening yesterday, and it was the nearest encounter with Nature I could think of. I like to write about Nature, because it is beautiful to describe something both so painfully obvious and so taken for granted.
Luna, that was unbelievably surreal. It is thought better by some to let the reader create their own setting and mood, while you the writer only gives him hints and short sentences. 
And Arathin, despite your humorous approach on he Orc- poem, I think it turned out great. It's quite touching, if you think about it.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Amid the bloody battle raging,
A warrior strong and brave,
looked at his gloomy foe.
Morgorth, the terrible.

The warrior finarfin,
with vengance on his mind,
and the fullfilment of a curseful oath
ran through his ancient mind.

I"m lost at how to coninue assistance???


----------



## Arathin

Thank you graciously Pontifex. My brain had checked out that night and hasn't come back yet. *sigh* At least I can't pay attention in school. Hehehehe. 
No time to post a poem now. I will tonight, if I can get on.


----------



## Lantarion

Well, you might try to concentrate on the beat, and have a continuous rythm in the poem. And then you might tell about how Finarfin (wasn't it Fingon?) fights with Morgoth, and how he dies, cutting a gash into Morgoth in the process. And a great stanza would about how Thorondor cut his face up. Muahahaa.

_Tempus Fugit_
It flies more swift than any bird
a quiver in the grass
It's mournful lament can be heard
in lakes, as still as glass

The ripples, forests, breezes cold
and all of Nature's toil
Are all a tool of fate untold
that none can ever foil

Upon the creatures of this realm
this thing is like a curse
It cleaves the shield and breaks the helm
and sounds its shud'ring verse

But those who see the truth of things
embrace the Doom of Men
for Time is but a gift on wings
that leaves the world but when?


----------



## Arathin

For you I mourn,
For you I cry.
Why can you not see,
The beauty inside?
You are so amazing,
But you'll never admit.
You have potential,
That you won't see.
Deep inside I can see,
Ashes cold and burnt out.
But hidden within these,
A small embar licks.
How can I fan this flame,
Without blowing you away?
For you I mourn,
For you I cry.


----------



## Morwen

Well, here is a poem I wrote just this day. It's, well, very important to me.

Crimson sky

Under the crimson sky
Do the fields of rye shine,
And the flowers near the brook
Glisten and dare you to look.
Where the grass sways in delicate ways;
Where the moon showers its lace in May.

But further to Westfold among the canyons
Of blood red glow and orange flower blossom;
Of purple dusk and white clouds crossing.
Where the gods of the earth raise hand to sky;
Where the majesties of the mind rise to the sky line.
And the crimson sky casts its wonder upon thee,
And now you become the pantheon of beauty's might.
There lies the soul of the world; her bright sunlight.
Her dreams and her woes; her loves and pains.

Then when the crimson sky is cast upon thee
You glow with glorious glee.
And set fire to the heart, and thy reflection is cast in streams.
So that even those who look not toward you will see a dream,
And befall them will be a spell of goodness and wealth;
Wonder and ecstasy over bearing, capturing the soul.
And you encase their heart and soul upon your fair-haired knoll.
Your colors bend and whisper; taunt and tease.
Come and look, please!
But you I cannot hold; and you cannot be with me.
And I cannot show you my world; you cannot see.

The crimson fire rages in the sky and casts it colors upon you,
And you glow like embers; like green emeralds; like sky blue.
Like orange sunsets and purple dawn; like rust in rivers deep.
In the comfort of your stare I sleep; cast far into need
To see again your smile and beautiful song;
To see your faces and towering columns long;
To stand in the crimson shadow of your might;
To be within your changing sight till my heart stands tight.


----------



## 7doubles

i sit apon the grass of spring smoking pipe weed blowing rings and all my love that seems so fair drifts apon the open air.


----------



## Arathin

These are all so good.

I stand on a hill,
Looking all around.
The sky above,
The grass below.
Green trees tower,
White clouds float.
Infinite beauty,
Eternal splender.
The wind blows strong,
Whipping my hair.
Nearby a happy brook,
Babels and dances.
The sun makes all glow,
As it runs its course.
The end of day runs nai,
Night will soon close in.
And then on night's mystic,
I will gaze and look.
Nature is my obession,
Nature is my life.


----------



## greypilgrim

*A dark poem for Dark buisness!*

Worshipful darkness
I was born of thee
Consuming everything in shadow.
Where I can only see deep within.
Deep within my sacred Soul.
Where Demons dwell and take their toll.

Footprints in Fire mark the paths
they tread over heart and mind.
With their dark arts they seek and find 
the things I dread to know.

Master of darkness,
give Power to me.
For I am in chains and
cannot withstand the pain that is brought 
by these Demons at hand.
Unleash me from these chains that bind
and I shall abide by your rule
through the storm and the tide.

Darkness will be my Bride.


----------



## Lantarion

**gasp**

*speechless*
*stares blankly at Morwen*
"Uh..maze..ing!"


----------



## 7doubles

sleep fevered brain, sleep brain of rot,
sleep then ork dreams elamental thought, thought elamenal dreams ork then sleep, rot of brain sleep, brain fevered sleep.


----------



## Arathin

Interesting way with words, 7doubles. It is very entertaining. Can we get a spell-check over here for you though.
orc not ork
elemental not elamental or elamenal
I can't stand bad spelling. It drives me nuts.


----------



## 7doubles

wa,wa,wa.... orc, ork


----------



## Arathin

It seems that we need spell check on the reply screen.
My Sweet
I close my eyes,
It is your face I see.
I listen to the silence,
That you voice does fill.
I open my mouth,
You name comes out.
I look around and see that,
I prefer you company most.
You arms do wrap,
Around my waist.
Your lips softly generate,
Sweet fire upon my neck.
Your hands press hard,
Pulling me closer to you.
I can feel your strength,
Filling me with warmth.
You look deeply into mine eyes,
Your simple gaze fills my soul.
I bury my face,
Deep in you chest.
You hold me thus,
With no regrets.
None know you as well as I,
For you are mine, my sweet.


----------



## 7doubles

sweets for the sweet

by "the candy man"


----------



## Morwen

I wrote this one when I was feeling depressed on Valentine's Day. It's not one of my best, but I felt like posting it.

The Day She Went Away 

The day she went away the sun did not rise.
It hid in the corners of the sky and did hide.
Its beauty was lost the day she went away;
Its life giving rays did not shower the lay,
And the moon was afraid to glid
To its rightful place in the heavens nigh.
The day she went away.

He looked afar down the winding road;
Like a snake with its poisonous mode;
Like a way that could never be.
She rode away to something he would never see.
And the grass waved its goodbye at the wind's beckoning.
And the river rushed wildly to watch her pass, longing,
To take her path and sway from its map.

And the town sat in the brush of a life cut down.
It watched her go and wondered with a frown,
Where that girl would go; somewhere they would not know.
Her memory would remain and wonder the minds,
Of those many who watched her go from behind.
Her legacy would be laid deep; a spring would form from her seep.
The vision of her purpose they would forever keep.

She rode strait and proud in the dawn of another day.
Her black beauty taking her away.
The dusts of her past staining the trees,
And the doors to her future encompass many themes.
To another day and another way.
To the day she went away.


----------



## Xenith

The Journey by Xenith 17.02.02

The Shadows fade.. 
And gives way to the light
Everything good and pure
And right

Night time awakens
Where starlight has been
Where Shadows have faces
Like nothing you've seen

Yet onward you go
With hope in your heart
And fear shall not follow
Onward you go
With hope in your heart
What hope for tomorrow?

Will Shadow prevail
Whilst the company is true?
The hope of the many
In the hands of the few

For weary are your heros
And heavy are your bows
Many miles along this road
And onward yet it goes

Onward Onward
With hope in your heart
And fear shall not follow
Onward Onward
With hope in your heart
What hope for tomorrow?


----------



## 7doubles

the inportence of one mans life 
just goes to show, my paradice
then to awake as a believer 
gives the rise to the teacher
oh no
abought the one sided salvation, it's for a mans own mind and reson.
the inportence of one mans sole 
just goes to show who's been told
oh no no no 
it's all one sided salvation, it's for a mans own mind and grace.


a song by, me


----------



## 7doubles

mistake: goes to show whose ben told


----------



## Luna

*the cat*

liquid green eyes
like pools of emerald fire
she moves, in silence, across
the room
all svelte muscle quivering
under satin
she moves to the window
looks out at the night 
and the night is hers


Superb poems as always, everyone. 7doubles, I liked yours about the smoke rings.


----------



## Arathin

The scent of must,
Decay and life.
All things in this,
Quiet wood glade.
The Spring has come,
The Winter failed.
Yet impermanent Spring,
Too shall fail soon.
The boon shall then,
By Summer be taken.
To flower delight,
And all green things.
The Elves shall,
Dance and sing.
The Orcs even now,
Hide their faces.
But Fall will always,
Follow brief Summer.
In Fall new colors,
Bright and true;
Bring joy to all,
Yet harald Death.
Death, endless sleep,
Death, through Winter.
The Winter equals death,
But Winter has turned to Spring.


----------



## Lantarion

The waters lightly flit and wave
and echo in the starlit cave
The walls and ceiling of the cleft
are of the chains of life bereft

The ancient markings in the stone
have all the lore of old bestown
their arcane symbols wrought with skill
were writ ere kings were overthrown

They tell a tale of maddened grief
and happiness that lived too brief
For after years of bliss and glee
a darkened shadow clove the reef

Then all the lands were broken down
and charred was all the rad'iant ground
Then flew the remnants of that kin
to havens where they won't be found

But in their plight their lair was sought
and all their joy for null was wrought
Then in the rock they carved their tale
so it would live, though they lived naught

Yet now these caves stand idle there
dep in the sea, yet far from care
But one day yet the story will
be told by those who seek that rill


----------



## Arathin

I would like to see _you_ make women come out of their heads, expectally this woman. 

Fool-hardy,
Never prosper.
The sane ones,
Ever feel my wrath.
Spell name true,
Or face hatred.
You are mine enemy,
So beware be told.
Mine enemies once,
Never see day again.

Let that be a literary work of warning to all who think I am foolish or stupid in my insane acts. My witt is as sharp as a needles and my sword is to match.


----------



## Xenith

Angels By Xenith 19.02.02


Angels.. 
I am told
Live in Heaven
Heaven on Earth
Is what you are
And I..
I am the Lonely Star
That awakened
When you smiled 

A smile..
Like sunlight
Wonderful and warm
And bright
To give everything
I have
If only I could
I surely would 
For a day without 
Your sunlight 
Would bring an 
Eternity

..of Rainy days
Dont ever go 
Away
Dont ever 
Leave
For without you
There is no reason
for life
Or..
To even breathe

Who could truly
see?
Not the Sun
Not the Moon
For they are one
With the Angels
Who could truly 
see?
That you are more 
beautiful
Than any Angel
To me.


----------



## 7doubles

we draged them throught the courtward to meet there very death and showed them all there flaws of their awful iron mess. a black hole lined with neon lights that burned out far beyond but now we know it's prisoners are happy to be gone. crashing through the hours only pesent life at stake this law will not have to be a power smashing hit but now they know te consaquince so throw them in the pit.

by me


----------



## Arathin

I have said it once
And say it again:
'All ye who pass
shall parish.'
And yet you pass.
Through the gate
Down the hall.
Will I have no peace?
Suddenly you let out
A great call:
'Will you not leave?
Leave this place.
Leave this dark place.
Leave with me.'
The call echoes mournfully
Through the chambers.
The shout makes all the 
Rooms quake.
You turn to leave
This mournful solitude.
A whisper runs through
Your heart.
You turn, there I stand;
Mournful and alone.
You open your arms,
And I fall into them.
'You forbade my warning,
And entered these halls,
But did not parish.
Fore I have not the strength
To defie you long. 
So take me with you.'
Together we leave these halls.
Me in your arms.
You broke into the chambers of my heart,
And stole it away.


----------



## Lantarion

Above my head the filtered light
creates a pretty, speechless sight
The sunlight flashes through the leaves
the green boughs waving swiftly weave

The sunlight dances on my road
and light my way long fore betold
I grasp my hilt and carry on
I know not where I'm coming from

Upon the way there lies a stone
it shines like power overthrown
It's bleak yet shining outer core
reflets the might that it once bore

I stoop and lift the fallen jewel
and in the crytal see-through pool
I see the light of tree-roofs green
and sights that few have seldom seen

Then on the road I tarried long
and rose my thoughts in form of song
Then with the stone I walk on forth
and choose my way, the highway north


----------



## 7doubles

push me in the water, water.
i can breath now
and i will make it in your world some how
falling down to zero never comes to turms
hundred miles
let me taste your water, water
let me drink your wine
let me whisper in your ear and blow your mind
falling ever deeper into vortex of love
hundred miles


by me


----------



## Arathin

You think that you're a ladies-man, don't you 7doubles.


----------



## sil

*AD&D inspired...*

Ok guys, I dared post one of mine. Nevertheless I am not a native
speaker, so be tolerant please 

Fate’s Calling 

Who made the blade and shaped its form,
a long before the dawn was born,
I swore to go and face the death
and fight until I can catch the breath.

Now I rest, my deeds redeem,
It shall be a restless dream.
Thou wieldst the sword so hear the name –
Feleglas, the steel of fame.
His master sleeps – yet crossed the sea
Under the oath it keeps now thee.
No more questions but the one,
„Where has yesterday so slightly gone?

Perhaps tomorrow never will.
But the only moon, shines on still.“

sil


----------



## Luna

Bravo, Sil! And it was very well spoken!


----------



## Lantarion

*Great!*

Especially for a non-English-speaker! Bravo indeed.  And welcome!

*The Darks* 
A helm shines dully with the moon
its steel is darkened black
The visor is of evil shape,
a crooked, laughing crack

A plate of armour, black as night
and shot with purple signs
Is placed below the evil helm
which in the moonlight shines

The sword that hangs beside its guard
is it, too dark and cold
the sheath with red and purple symbols
tells a story bold

And in the hand which grasps the reins
a glove of spikes and blades
Holds tight the harsh and stringy coils
with life that quickly fades

For in the other hand there lies
a weapon fill with grief
A spear of swordblades, sharp and keen
in shapes of foul-shaped leaf

This soldier, dark and grim by mind
has found a suited name
The Dark Elves all these fiends are called
and black is too their fame


----------



## 7doubles

lets reinvent the gods and all the myths of the ages, celabrate ancient symbols of deep elder forest. have you forgotten the lessons of the ancient ones?
a dark blue lake by the cool jewled moon, coupples raced nacid down by its quiet sides and we laughed like soft mad children, snug in the wooly cotton brains of infincy.

by, jim morrison
"the cellabration of the lissard"


----------



## Arathin

I believe 7doubles that you have gotten into trouble again. I am almost possive that this thread is for own works only. That would mean that you cannot post things thought of by others. I am not possitive on this fact, but seeing as everyone else only posted things that they wrote themselves I think I am right.


----------



## 7doubles

it was a reference, ok here is one of my own,
this friend of mine he has cansor in his lungs and he"s praing on the man real hard. though he tries his best he just doesn't understand why he has to leave the promisedland, 
only if we could fly side by side
i guess i can be an angel or something 
and you are not jesus crist but you'll do
with all your trust and arrigents and truth.
i'll meet you then around the bend and maby then you might cae, maby not.
so you wread a book and then you took someone elses only way.
i had a life, made a life then take a life and it feels good, but only for a day or two.

and you are not jesus christ anymore than i my friend.
and we we can climb the highest mountains and we can cry like the eagles. 
i'll meet you then around bend
i will meet you then
or mabyyyyy........ i wont.

by, me
"only if"


----------



## Arathin

Ok I fully admit this. I stand corrected. I am truely sorry, you do have feelings 7doubles. You don't always act like it, but you do. I guess they are buried very deep and don't show easily or often, but they are there.


----------



## 7doubles

oh noooooo... boy that must have been real hard to admit...as discreatly as possable but i think that was kindness? we.


----------



## 7doubles

left in a field of empty rows
locked in a deadly jesus pose
theres an old crows nest perched on his hand
his job is done on vacont land
strawman scare them all away 
strawman standing in the rain
strawman no blood is running through your veins 
strawman your the man who's going insain
lost garden child left to the wild full of distrest gone mad on your animol driven quest.
straw man...

by, me
" the scarecrow"


----------



## Lantarion

Good one, 7!

A castle standing on a hill
casts down its shadow long
A wind comes down to reap its chill
to shake the old stone-song

The crumbling, fallen roads and walls
and towers once were white
Now all the kings are dead or thralls
this place was caught by night

A hidden land, a city great
and home to two great trees
Did suffer its long held-back fate
that whispered not the breeze

For in the morning, red as blood
came evil, pushed by hate
Some tried to run, and most fought back
but they were much too late

For dragons, demons, evil pawns
and every evil thing
Came up against the hidden lawns
and came to slay the King

Then in his tower, swaying so
the King fled in his fear
But then there fell that final blow
he knew his death was near

For with the tower fell the lord
and fell the mighty halls
And on the ground, in stead of sword
there hurled those mighty walls

Though some escaped (and they were few)
the glory once renowned
Was stifled, slain; not wrought anew
the hills now make no sound

Yet still today some lucky sigh
can for a moment glimpse
The turrets great and towers high
that long have faded since

If you didn't notice, I was referring to Gondolin. It didn't start out as the Hidden Realm, but I noticed that I was progressing towards it inadvertently.


----------



## Arathin

There is a lot of inadvertent progression when I write. Be it poetry or working on my novel. 

7doubles, I _may_ or may _not_ have been kindness. I don't think that I will tell you though.


----------



## 7doubles

a man hot off his horse in shining armor; looken up at sky, lo and behold as strong as stone and hard but he died. while up there on capitl hill they'r waving their swords and passen their bills. 

their harts are melted whit sin, they substute life an radiate din.

an elf who came from gondolin past forth a guild, rang the standered of our life and we're recovering stii.

when it all blows away you rejoice in its decay , but that is feable.
beacuse deep down in your self your out for no ome else, and thats evil.


----------



## Khamul

7doubles could you please check your poems and posts so they look marginally organized. Its very annoying having to shift through alot of grammatical errors. But I do that too so Im not mad, just in poetry its better if it's easier to read. But decent poems anyways.


----------



## 7doubles

sorry, i m using remote controll not a keyboard. did you think my poem was decient otherwise. i wrote it.


----------



## Khamul

WebTV? But it was decent otherwise.


----------



## Luna

*Image*

Softly spoken voices murmur
across a shadowed hall
ghostly images, phantom sounds
where once was,
now there's none at all
The future blazes bright
a neon world of dreams
the fantasy unfolds
silently on silken wings
a whisper, a flutter,
it rises-----
then falls
leaving only a glimpse
of what was,
and what is now
nothing at all.


*P.S.
Actually, I really like 7doubles' poems. They may not be grammatically perfect but they are still cool to read...I really like your style, 7doubles...hope you will still post your work.


----------



## 7doubles

water in your vein, the pain of life is so insain and sometimes it feels strange, that water in your vein.

theres water in your head, electric lights are your bed and someday you'll be dead when the water leaves your head.

and the neon lights in the city at night are calling out your name; now you have water on the brain.


----------



## sil

Luna: Pretty good! I decided to copy best works and yours is included! 

*The Snowing*

When soul gets brighter as it might
as full-moon light the darkest night,
The Time turns wheels and it steals
in self-accusing crime.

The cruel Wind breaks snowing flakes
that Frost made fall from The Heaven’s Hall
where they had reached their prime.
Dancing through the winter skies,
just born prepared to sacrifice,
Praise the faithless who don’t pray –
Goddess Night won’t conquer day.

When Sun the Goldsmith will arise
with gentle strikes it melts the ice.
So flakes end every dawn,
Heat ate them like a swarming spawn.
They lived shortly, but they were wild!

The fact of life is, though it shocks,
Each day you may open a Pandora’s box
with wonder of a child.

sil


----------



## 7doubles

: "to reach and find then climb an even blacker higher wall of death, choking on your fire breathing breath".


he got dressed in his favorit red rented tuxido. 
and he took out his favorit steel, stainless and shiny razor blade.
with that flower on his chest he put to rest all the proublems befor him.
now he would give it all rite back to them, in the glorios spirt of darkness.
pourimg down the drain.
his life blood 
washed away.

fly on the wings of golden angles 
fly on gonna take off far and wide
fly on the wings of golden angles
dont be afraid to fly with the good lord high

by, me
"rented tuxido'


----------



## 7doubles

man are the mass of the atom. men are newtrons to the earth. the earth is an upscaled hydrogen atom, one moon proton and the necules is a decayed ion of an ordinary urainium newtron

ratio life, by, me


----------



## 7doubles

i am sliping away the relm of dreams has become intangled with the tonel. the envelope of time spins on a spirel yoyo and ying yang why for that g thing? why to gain and lose things i have and want more all the same. is truth a device of malice shown to throw over again or mearly overthrow my mind. 

kementari belicondopple lindon lothmat gor silglint shockastickles


----------



## Kementari

Cute 7.. 

is it your task to offend every person in this part of the forum. wow, thats hard work


----------



## Lantarion

Cold as the Moon in a starry, black sky
the night has a quirk and we seldom ask why
As we walk under stanrs and the glowing white Moon
the air in the dark has more might than the noon

The woods in the dark are a beautiful view
the branches are black and the glitter in the dew
Never in the day is the magic so seen
when the trees of the forest so invitingly lean

In the dark I am gone and my thoughts are alone
in my head all is clear though I'm chilled to the bone
Never in the day do I hear myself think
and yet I always wait for the dawn to night sink


----------



## Luna

Thankyou Sil...that makes me feel really good, but I must say compared to a few of the writers in here...well I can only hope to keep trying to get to the level they are. Your poem, "The Snowing" was gorgeous. I mean really great, I loved it. I look forward to more. 
Pontifex, as always, *bows*, wonderful work.


----------



## 7doubles

my best frined lived down the road, theres nothing left of him but worms and bones.
my moher died left me all alone, and my fathers hooked on methadone.

i'm just a quarter mile from being six feet in a hole.
and i'm six bullets away from loseing controll.
i know what i want but i just dont show, i'm just six inches away from being in hell.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"heavy ladon knockers"


abought a mile down that road lives a man named old king coal.
he's a miner like a soalger, hammer strike like a king cobra.
heart of fire, breath of sulfer, smoke so thick it will dam near choke ya.
oh no old king coal was a very old sole with money to burn and power controll.
harden to diamond, black as nite.
old king coal is full of might.

both by, me


----------



## Lantarion

oh, the first one is very sad. Good woik. 
Thanks Luna. You should write more!

Among the broken, ashen stumps
I wander in the wild
Among these charred and riven lumps
I wandered as a child

The forest deep and green was then
and there the Sun yet shone
But now the plain is more a fen
and all the trees are gone

I pass a gurgling, dying stream
and look at it with grief
And sad and cruel though it may seem
now burnt is stick and leaf

I watch the sky and question fate
why did they have to flee?
Still evil walks and wrecks in hate
the wilds all made with glee

Yet still my road goes on through woe
I witness misery
I have to tramp the burning road
and challenge darkness free


----------



## Khamul

7doubles that came pretty close to being a rap song the first 1.


----------



## 7doubles

no, this is rap; 
well you think your cool 
but i'm not a fan
of ya sneaken roud town 
like the repo man
the slimjim is the tool of the trade
you get a block punk think you got it made
i dont like rookies dont eat orieos
i'm 7d cookies dont put on no show
im a glorious fighter from the lower west side
a notorious writer with a lions pride
but on the down side without a gun i cant hookup another gang land shootup........ 

i could on but i wont.
by me "the thief"


----------



## Treebeard

Ok, here's number 2. What do you think?

Man:
O wanderer
Where goest thou
Upon this summer morn

With weary limb
Deportment grim
And countenance forlorn?

O tell me
Lonely wanderer
Why didst thou leave thy home?

What errand 
Brings you to these lands
Say, wherefore dost thou roam?

Wanderer:
O gentle stranger
Since thou ask
My tale I will disclose

For many months 
I've journeyed
All in vain though, I suppose.

My quest, you see
Is such as
Always has me on the run

I chase that 
Bright gold object
Yea, I go to find the sun.

Man:
The sun's 
Your target?
Nay, good fellow, surely thou dost jest.

But verily
Thou look sincere
So this I will suggest:

I darest
Silly wanderer
To say "be ruled by me."

Forbearest, 
Foolish wanderer
For this shall never be.

Wanderer:
ForbearI shall not
Thou the heavens
Urged me so to do

As long 
As I am standing
That great light I will pursue.

My chase has been
A long one
And a weary and a hard

I hope one day
My story shall
Be sung by some great bard.

For never 
Has a man attempted
Such a daunting task

As this that I
Am now attempting
About which you ask.

But as I say
My toil thus far
Has all been in vain

For still the sun 
Eludes me
And it laughs at all my pain.
Man:
Get you back home
O wanderer.
Say not another word!

A story more
Preposterous
Than yours I've never heard.

The sun is
Far beyond your reach
At daybreak or at noon

Oh, don't you see
You may as well
Attempt to catch the Moon.
Wanderer:
I thank you
Gentle wayfarer
But this I have not missed

For once 
I've found the sun
The moon is next upon my list!


----------



## Luna

Treebeard, what a way with words! I'm almost afraid to post this now, lol, but here goes............


In the Cities of the Dead
Time is immortal,
the song of Death 
is one voice
sung by all.
The silent tomb,
faded words 
chisled in marble
stone angels with Ravens
sitting.....fluttering
upon their shoulders.
Here in peaceful rest
the Dead sing softly,
in perfect stillness
one can listen.
The Dead sing;
soon we all
will join in their Song.


----------



## sil

ok guys, I wonder if anyone could help me...
Since I am definitely no native speaker perhaps
some of you (Treebeard?  ) may teach me how
to use old English, especially 2nd person of
plural and singular.

What I know is, there are pronoun forms

thou-thee-thy-thine
ye-yer-?

and the verbs forms affix -st, e.g. goest, wieldst, canst...
one exception - are=art.

Now, how to make a negation? I suppose:
Thou needst not fear.

and question:
Knowst thou thy name?

Are there any other rules, forms or grammar
you could tell me about?

Thanx

sil


----------



## Treebeard

You seem to have a better hang of it than you give yourself credit for, Sil. As for myself, I have a hard time teaching these kinds of things...just kind of comes naturally. Just try writing in this style, and I think you'll see that you can do it. By the way, you may have noticed that I switched from using "thou" to using "you" in the middle of the poem. That wasn't intentional, just a slip-up.


----------



## Treebeard

By the way, I really liked your poem, Luna. I have a hard time writing free-verse like that, so I'm really impressed by people who can write like that.


----------



## 7doubles

This is a poem I wrote abought my mom.
. "Why"
Why does it hurt so much without you.
When I think of you I break down into tears.
Every day gets more and more hollow.
You gave me all your strength and all your fears.

And the more you love, the more it hurts, so you pound your pain down into the dirt.
The only answer to the question why, is the more you live sweetheart, the more you die.

. by, me


----------



## Lantarion

*sniff* yet again! Great! 

Quivering through the great green grass
the leaves and blades of singing whim
The delicate and fragile glass 
between the clouds and echoes swim

No branch of laughter brings to flame
this miracle of azure joy
No shrouded wish can this thing tame
or harness might and strength employ

As quick as it set foot upon
this world of pretty rhyme and lore
It vanished, and its fingers gone
were wisps of air, and nothing more

Entitled "Air".


----------



## 7doubles

this one is for luna.
"moonshine"
wisky drinken away with trouble times
got me thinken i need someone in my life
heavy drinken has given me some scars 
on the corner in the courtyard and in the bars.
sometimes i need a taste so bad hair of, the dog, the goat the ram 
licks my body from my skin hold my hart and tuck me in
it's not so bad to lose control but its hard to keep your sole
so when somebody throughs you down you pick your body off the ground
but remember this and know 7Doubles told you so 


thanks for the nice pm, luna


----------



## Lantarion

This is the greatest poem I've heard for a while (other than the stuff on this thread): 

An angel, robed in spotless white
bent down to kiss the sleeping Night
Night woke to blush; the sprite was gone
Men saw the blush and called it Dawn

It's a very pretty poem, and pretty descriptive if you think about it. This is probably the second best poem by Paul Laurence Dunbar, as "We Wear the Mask" is excellent as well. This one is, incredibly, called "Dawn".


----------



## Luna

That is a really beautiful poem, Pontifex.

7doubles...wow...very cool poem...I really like your use of phrasing..makes your poems really interesting to read. Thanks  
and I look forward to more.


----------



## Luna

*a strange one written at midnight, hehe*

Everyone is afraid of the dark.
They have all imagined
the terrors that await there.

---And the ones who scoff at
the Dark,
in their attempt at bravery;
they are the most afraid.

For they wonder,
what awaits?
the stealthy movements
in the quiet of midnight.
the
russsssssstling in the dark.

in the black awaits the
low, fetid odor of fear
high evil laughter of
imps scratching their 
long claws...
on the floor.

boogeyman

Everyone fears one.
the one who lives in
the Dark
and waits there...
laughing....
......clicking its claws...
waiting....








BOO!


----------



## Luna

_well, not exactly midnight but you get the idea.......lol_


----------



## 7doubles

down in the trailer park 
they wait for me
we sing the songs
that make the clowns dance on lawns
as i drive my car down your freeway

and here comes mr mesquito man
tooling in my veins 
driving me up a wall
stinging me with pain
from the love of her hug
to the push of my shove
my shove, my shove, my shove oh

up on the shady glade 
we rock some more
and swing a jig
to make us dance down ceilings floors

and here he comes
here comes mr mesquito man.....

" mr mesquito man "
by, me


----------



## Lantarion

I walked among the dells and streams
and passed the grass-grown rifts
I wondered at the Sea so blue
that whistles, shouts and shifts

I walked upon the less-trod path
and saw the leaves of grass
The trees that glistened green and gold
reflecting light like glass

And 'cross the deserts, brown and bare
all blanketed with sand
I trod the miles that end at last
before the gates of land

Then far upon the pretty Sea
upon the crest of foam
I saw the island glimm'ring green
reminding me of home

I stepped upon the crystal boat
the ship that carried fate
I steered towards that land of hope
and hoped I'm not too late

Entitled "Death".


----------



## Valar

OK i've never posted here but i don't know why, i wrote a poem the other day. I usally right songs, i right loadsa of songs but here is a poem. Tell me what you think..


How beautiful are words,
but so inadaquete too,
to help express that feeling,
when he looked at you.

For when he felt his stomach drop,
that clear blue in his mind,
When your light peirced that dark,
that all others left behind.

Love are thoughts unspeakable,
but irrepresible too, 
just think about the time,
When it came to you.


----------



## 7doubles

nice valar, pontifex that was an excellent complamenting poem to mine. the treetment was nearly the same. we have verry simular writing styles. just different inerest.

love me so much to hate me me as well 
closer to heven is closer to hell
if you want to hurt me ii will do you no help
try and kill me and you just kill yourself
angles and demons are one and the same 
the devil is god going insain.

by, me "inner conflict"


----------



## Lantarion

Thanks, 7. You have some great stuff too (and it would be even better if you picked up that grammar and spelling!). 

Arise, oh youths of bravery
Arise, oh knights of fame!
Arise and shield your county's pride
and fight those ones to blame!

Rise up, oh youths in love with home
Rise up and save your lands!
Rise up and fight for greater good
and die not by the sands

Fear not, oh youths so valiant
Fear not, of hearts of stone!
Fear not, for there is hope still yet
'till dead is hearth and home

Have strength, oh wounded lad of war
Have strength and do not die
Have strength although your pains are great
live yet and do not fly

Now part, oh youths of bravery
Now part, you bitterly lost
Now part, and leave for better shores
and bear not folly's cost

Entitled "Folly's Cost".


----------



## 7doubles

words are simple words are quick words are like a walking stick, plant them watch them grow. the words you reep are the words you soe.


----------



## arisen pheonix

should all that is fall into shadow
and all that was be only myth
for all that is yet is only broken dreams
that wish to be and cannot

by myself

i once dreamt in a dream 
i lie beneath the silvern stars 
in myriad majesty
their siren songs filled the air
and the moon smiled with glee
hence the firey pheonix came
to chase the night and greet the day
and all the stars ran in childish jealousy
as the sun came dancing up
all rose to greet her crying
"the day has come and the night is over,
the sun has arisen.arisen to cleave the night
and chase the moon away. our lady of day!"

by myself 

what do you think? good or bad?


----------



## Lantarion

Excellent! Very descriptive. The only downside I actually see (which isn't actually a downside, but a question of liking) is the lack of organized rhyme scheme. But I like rhyming, and that's my opinion. But it's great, well done. I like the ABCB- rhyme scheme the most, and I use it quite often in my poems.

Never did I see the Sun
and marvel at its might
I never saw its glowing rays
caress the grass with light

Never did I see the Moon
and marvel at its chill
So cold a thing, yet beautiful
can make a dream at will

Never did I watch the grass
just quiver in the wind
Their leaves as slender as a blade
a thing that never sinned

Never did I feel the breeze
that came in from the Sea
This blessing cool, not understood
that moved my mind to glee

Now as I lie upon the field
this field of cloven grass
the Sun, the Moon, the grass, the wind
I feel and am at peace

Entitled "Death II".


----------



## Luna

*Irish Blessings*

No poem of mine, but in honor of St. Patrick's Day, a blessing.


"May you have food and raiment,
a soft pillow for your head;
may you be 40 years in heaven
before the devil knows you're dead."

Happiness to all!


----------



## arisen pheonix

this is my fav poems (not by me of course ) if you cant figure out why than your really brainless (...how much do you get for selling your brain to science?)



Thumbs

Oh the thumb-sucker's thumb
May look wrinkled and wet
And withered, ans white as the snow
But the taste of a thumb 
Is the sweetesr taste yet
(AS only we thumb-suckers know).

by Shel Silverstien


----------



## chant

I love all these poems they're fabulous!
i've got one too, just think about it for a few moments


What if you slept? And what if, in your sleap, you dreamed? And what if, in your dream, you went to heaven and there plucked a strange and beautiful flower? And what if, when you awoke, you had the flower in your hand? Ah, what then?



It's from Coleridge (1772-1834)


----------



## Lantarion

Aha! We have a thumb-sucker here! Get 'im! 

A sword, that blade so quick and light
can be a soldier's friend
But ere you smile in pride and strut
learn that your sword won't bend!

But like a friend, realistically,
your sword may be quite sly
He'll nick your thumb and cut your toes
before you wonder why

But don't despair, hold up your blade
and learn to master steel
And try, you fool, to drop it not
for pain's an evil feel

But if you think it's just too hard
that it's not worth the way
Don't give a ****, and chuck your pride
and throw your sword away!


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤

Pontifex, I know I shouldn't be posting here, will you please check your PMs...


----------



## arisen pheonix

contemptous ecasty, a world that knows only sorrow

(.....dont ask where that came from cause i honestly dont have a clue)

to weep is to be weak.
who wants to be weak?
so why then do we weep?
(i dont know where i got that one either)

out of sight out of mind
out of mind out of time
this is a stupid rhyme

Opportunity
by Edward Roland Sill

This i beheld or dreamt in a dream
there spread a cloud of dust along a plain
and underneath the cloud or in it raged
a furious battle and men yelled and swords
shocked upon swords and shields a princes banner
wavered then staggered backward hemmed by the foes
a craven hung along the battle's edge
and thought "had i a sword of keener steel
that blue blade the king's son bears but this
blunt thing!" he snapped and flung it from his hand
and loweringcrept away and left the feild
then came the king's son wounded and sore bestead
and weaponless and saw the broken sword
hilt buried in the trodden sand
and ran and snatched it and with a battle shout
lifted afresh he hewed his enemy down
and saved a great cause that heroic day

there is no puncuation becaus i do not remember where to put them so...


----------



## sil

just fragments from one I intended to
assemble but haven't done yet... 

Sometime, somehow I wish I heard
in a whispering of ladybird
what we were, and what we are
lovers searching morning star?
Up in the starways...

...

God, my father, please bless
for me and her and nothingness
flame and brush you can be
you writer of my destiny
Up in the starways...

...

Imagine, you go down the hill
and with amazing, perfect drill
an eagle manifests his wings in flight
- the beauty of wild nature.
Do you know, a mouse has died?
Nay, it's on a starway...


----------



## Luna

*to honor Spring*

In the subtle rays of first
morning's light
comes the hunter,
fair and quick
small and light,
deadly as a nightmare.
Sunlight bounces off water
but still his eyes
see everything.
There-------a silver glint,
and he dives, 
arrow of feathers and
wings held close,
and comes up with
his prize,
the fish writhing in 
its last moments.
Fierce beats the heart
of this hunter,
the Hawk knows no fear.


----------



## Lantarion

Among the blackness, swirling slow
a sudden spark, a sudden glow
A flick'ring light that blazed afar
was seen by Men and called a star

Heh, inspired by the poem "Dawn".


----------



## 7doubles

flowers so sweet, fragrent with life, the bodies of plesure asure blue skies.
the warm breeze of summer flow through spring the new blades of grass carpet the meddoes.
a new cycle of rebirth; out with the old in with the new. life begins with the loving touch of floras slender hands, mother nature nurish our lands.

"ode to spring" (unfinished)
by, me 322 2


----------



## Aerin

I'm rather hesitant to put my poem on here... There are so many wonderful works on here that mine looks shabby already...

*A Midsummer Dawn*

As the sun begins to show her face
Over mist-topped moutains peaks,
Clouds floating in the sky like lace
Force the dark night to refuge seek.

Warm rays of gentle light
Caress the living earth,
Plants come forth with might
And to their leaves give birth.

Silken petals on a flower unfold
Giving hints of colours unseen,
Once open that tell a tale of old
Seeming to always have been.

The chatter of birds fills the air
That breaks the enveloping silence,
They hop about with nary a care
Hurrying alone on some pretense.

A hidden thicket in the heart of the forest
Shelters a mother doe and her fawn,
Who laid in deep slumber and sweet rest
Wake and rise now with the dawn.

A gurgling stream runs merrily along
Its endless journey it will complete,
The splashing water sings a lively song
As on pulses the earth's heartbeat.

By C.S.


----------



## Morwen

Hmm, I've not posted here in such a long time. You could say I was wandering another world, or you could say that I haven't had time. But the real reason is, I hadn't writen a poem that I liked enough to post here. So, I like this one enough to share it with you. I hope you enjoy.

The Celestial Pantheon 

Thou might flame of blighted light,
Takes thy stay in the eve of after day.
And sparkles in heaven's craning height.
Thy gaseous wings spread much far to say,
And plait the skirts of thy heavenly body.
Hath thine brightness shone ere time?
And glittered to make the gods godly?
Have thee not stayed 
Whilst the world seemed away?
Have thee not seen the joy thee bring?
To mine eyes of saddened sight,
And heart of magic's trace.
Thou haveth wizended days
Upon darkness's almighty rays.
Thou silken sheets of celestial wonder,
Do make the eyes something not to cover.
And thy candles riding the Milky Way,
Dance peacefully upon its growing crest.
But does thine eyes see the ways of time?
How life does pass
For those who wait with bated breath,
To see you mass.
Does thy rays,
Like magic's day,
Send a shower of sparkle through the void full nights?
And does thy beauty reflect wholly in the mirrors
Of our asinine time?
Do we travel too fast to see you in full bright?
Or leave you to rot like a sour lime.
But whilst thee have a stay in our after eve sky,
I shall spare the moment to gaze heaven ward,
And see your wonder above the canopy's gourd.


----------



## 7doubles

say you know wopds of mite and like but i know words that like not mite yet power still and force as well to hem upon the will and sole
so you like words that sing like birds though my words still ring truth bring fruit and yet die apon my toung; na for i am the seventh sun
your words herd and fall flat on your face the point of my words stick in your head or cut my own throught but don't ever belicondopple your quote

"shakastickels"
by, me


----------



## Lantarion

Morwen, thundering entrance, welcome back! Excellent poem, quite thespian!
And Aerin, that is a beautiful poem, great rhymes! 

*Moral*
Loudly though their hunger sings
and though their cries rise up in woe
The monarch sits and does not cringe
he sits and sits, and ponders so

This tribe of people, in their plight
will seek the help of men with grace
But first they battle, as they might
the force that burns their branded race

Then men whose hearts are kind and pure
would help the sick, and mend their wounds
"How much can any man endure,
before he falls down from his noon?"

The King is sought, his aid beseeched
the calls for help bounce off the walls
But stone is cold, and cruel is leech
like ice the monarch's morals fall

He sits, upon his golden pew
and sits, and sits, and ponders more
For when a heart's not made to rue
it listen's not to value's lore

Then desperate, for the men still die
the kindly knights let go to wrath
To this the King lets but a sigh
and sees the darkness on his path

As starts to fall the raiséd sword
the King says "Stop!" and thinks no more
For though he was a kingly lord
his fall had broke him, and his lore

"My aid is given, ill or good!"
his cries are heard about the hall
"For thus I do as all men should."
he turns, then dies and clasps the wall

The knights are grieved, and weep for long
and minstrels sing and play no more
But then they wake, and see their wrong:
delay of all will Death implore

So then these men by honour bound
ride off to save the dying kind
But when they come, the tribe is gone
it had not been, but in their minds


----------



## 7doubles

meloco morgoth gorgor war
glamoth mordor ciritnor
ungol ungol samothnor
yoak nasgul ishintintalay yoar!

i know the end is near the signs are here
i smell the burning leaves falling from the trees
the time is now
the time is here
rite now

you kling to life like an ax stuck in a tree 
i kling on to life like the tree stuck in the ground
you chop me down
i come back seven times stronger

sometimes i frank n beans sopepowder frenzy
rite now i wish for a dishpan hand


"shlopnumglob"
by me


----------



## arisen pheonix

death 
a raging sea of souls lost
who scream and wail 
as one passes close to their eternal shadow
then withdraws and escapes to the life beyond
they that dwell there are eternally damned
forever to dwell in the place of their torment
where darkest nightmares stalk 
and even light darst not show its face
but if the gaurd should fail 
and the gate crumble they might escape
we might escape

harsh cold light burns our eyes
quite different from the warm sun of our fading memories
we are being taken from our jail
our torment
our prison
our damnation
no longer will we die in the darkness
as awaking and the nightmares of our sleep intertwine
no longer will we be feed for their demons
who dwell in the fires that spew into our living hell

we are before the seat of the judge
he will decide where we will go
back to death
to the garden of darkness
it is alive and feeds off those who enter
one only one will be sent to the arena
that lucky one will recieve a quick death
as they are devoured by the starved beasts 
the emperor keeps for entertainment

what will he say 
where will we go
where will i go


----------



## 7doubles

this time i'm busting loose, this time i'm free no time to slow down it's just you and me.
isn't it beautifull living this dream, all the possablitys have yet to be seen.

let's take a walk and maby talk abought whats real and how we feel.
we'll make each other bloom i'm comming soon it's a beautifull sunny afternoon.

take your time, make the moment last. now your mine but dont let your love slip past.

unfinihed: "Kimmy"
by, me


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Words cannot describe 
the heart i lay before thee
nor can they fully grasp
how bright it radiates at midnight

My heart now open 
wounded and stained
from the tears and grief that bore me.
Throughout the fields of dreams it has lain.
open the storms at night
and breezes that haunt the day


----------



## arisen pheonix

the bland bleakness of light
cannot compare
to the rich depth of night


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

none can compare to the sheer terror felt
while watching the omen trilogy on a saturday night.
It makes you tremble, cry out in fear and sorrow.
Just when you think the terror is released your dreams are full of it once again.


----------



## 7doubles

the crow flys toward the setting setting sun. nite falls black on the starless sky, and you know down in your sole, no one here gets out alive. 

in the wild land coyote sing underneath forest eves, listen close the wordes of woodstalk, you will never find true peace.

time will crush you into power and blow you in the breeze

"tonal torn"
by me 331 2


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

wow...i'd have to say you guys rock at composing poetry.


----------



## arisen pheonix

come my friends 
shadow and death 
destruction and despair
come my friends
tonight we meet once again
to plague the mind
kill the body
and steal the soul


----------



## Elfarmari

I seem to be incapable of writing poetry unless it's about some place I've been.  Therefore, my topics are limited. This is about the Colloseum, in Rome.

a colossus built of stone.
the remains of an empire.
an empire all-encompassing, unresistable.
split by human lust for power, its monuments left to rot,
to the mercies of a future turbulent, uncertain.
plundered for the work of others,
defaced as the symbol of pagans, it still stands;
time lapping at its base, unable to get in.
chipping, eroding, not destroying, not changing,
still of a distant time, of ages past.
the gale of time swirls around it still,
as throughout the ages, 
changing nations, people.
empires rose, fell, kings ruled, perished,
hatred reigned, peace triumphs.
it still stands, unchanged.
an island in the sea of today.
a colossus built of stone.
the glory of man's accomplishments,
the remains of an empire.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

so much for your cry of modesty.

Destiny is a funny thing
Telling mens hearts of events to come.
yet to so many destiny is numerous riddles in the dark
only half-truths and mere lies.

I can say destiny is both right and wrong.
But if ones forsight is true
than what is the point of living when you already know the future


----------



## Luna

*something different and only slightly personal..lol*

"The Family Road Trip" or, "A Descent Into Madness"

nothin to see in the windows outside,
I sit and watch the desert go by
and observe its sameness;
and wonder at its age.

fellow passengers round me wailing
their very souls were tormented
from the start.
they draw me in,
psychic vampires...
and I can't believe how helpless
I feel.
And truly I want to help them,
but their sorrow is beyond
my power.

they are ghosts anyway.

And still the road goes on,
and in its broken yellow line
I see the truth---
that life was made for moving,
and sometimes there is
nowhere to go.

So the moon paints the desert
that eerie....silver
and the road
lulls me to sleep.


----------



## 7doubles

that was grrreat, luna. you are a true poet.


----------



## arisen pheonix

i walk out on the plain
the carrion fowl greet me
enraptured as they feast
on fallen warriors
i search the carnage
the haunted expressions
that the dead wear
echo through the silence
my eyes fall upon a famillar face
and i know 
what life i had is now gone
as i look upon my loves face
the last time


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

In dreams I am freed
from mortal bonds and binding ties
I could fly in the sky
or swim in the sea

I may even travel to middle earth
or saturn or jupiter
for by dreams we are saved
from daily toils
and by dreams we awake 
to behold a much brighter day


----------



## arisen pheonix

your poem was very uplifting nice but i perfer poetry with a tragic twist or mystery wich is probably obvious


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

eh...geuss I cant please everybody!j/k


----------



## arisen pheonix

not that it wasnt a good poem

the breath of the undead
forever a mystery
o where did the vampires go
ne'er able to see light
to cross the subtle running waters
of a stream at night
would surely be doom
but have they forsaken that all
or did they forsake the shear ecasty 
of the kill

inspired by those who hunt the night


----------



## Diabless

The Golden Wood of Lothlorien fades into the white mist like the shining sun behind an overcast cloud.
The river is calming, freeing their minds for a short while,the soothing lapping of the waters and Galadriel's melodious chant 
Allows them to meditate,
but the 
Ring 
sits in everyone's minds, teasing and 
taunting their desires and fears.
Which will he choose?
The fiery Crack of Doom of Mordor or
The glorious White City of Gondor? 
Foosteps.An army moves in search of something. 
Two lights peer out,_gollum, gollum_ 

Please post comments. It seems more like a paragragh to me!
Am I really bad?


----------



## arisen pheonix

no i think its cool

fire fire fire
burn burn burn
o great fire god
burn our soul
char our mind
your fire is
eternal
burn burn burn 
fire fire fire
o mighty fire god
to you we give
our blood
that your fire may
live on while we
are consumed
fire fire fire
burn burn burn

inspired by the drawing homage to the fire god


----------



## Lantarion

Ooh, fire.

A thing of beauty, shining bright
a being, made of shades and light
Yet bright and evil, kindling lore
it slowly burns what is no more


----------



## arisen pheonix

i stumble across the sands of time
in search of a famillar face
in search of comfort i will never have
chasing phantoms and immpossible dreams
shouting at the shadows around me
runing from the vioces that torment me
they will not let me escape
searing pain surges through me 
as their cold fingers touch my soul
i close my eyes breath a prayer
then open them their still here
someone save me someone coax my fear


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I search the faces of the sky
to discover my unsealed fate.
to find my secret
hidden and strange

I no longer am content
with guessing who I am
for there is a difference between going
and knowing.


----------



## arisen pheonix

a face to light the dark hours
one who will be there 
when others turn away
always and forever
i will love him
through terror and death
and the end of eternity
because i know he'd be there
for me

for korhall


----------



## Arathin

I haven't been here in a while.

He sits in the corner.
Poor, crazy Michael.
Sometime I try to talk to him, 
But all he does is stare.
I think he might not be crazy,
But then he proves he is.
He just sits there all day, 
And mutters to himself.
Michael, Michael, Michael.
I miss the days you were sane.
What is insanity like for you?
I wonder daily what you're thinking.
So one day I think I'll join you 
In your simple, quiet insanity.
Just sitting, all balled up, 
In a dark corner.
I quite like insanity.
Please leave me alone everyone,
I am going quite insane now.


----------



## korhall

this is not one of mine, but i really like it:

poe wrote this:

Gaily bedight,
A gallant knight,
In sunshine and in shadow,
Had journeyed long,
Singing a song,
In search of Eldorado.


But he grew old --
This knight so bold --
And o'er his heart a shadow
Fell as he found
No spot of ground
That looked like Eldorado.


And, as his strength
Failed him at length,
He met a pilgrim shadow --
"Shadow," said he --
"Where can it be --
This land of Eldorado?"


"Over the Mountains
Of the Moon,
Down the Valley of the Shadow,
Ride, boldly ride,"
The shade replied, --
"If you seek for Eldorado!"


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

What mortals dare to dream

What mortals dare to dream
can be thought as insanity.
What mortals dare to dream 
border impossibilities

We dream of mountains high
and of valleys inbetween.
We dream of heavens grand
and hell's forbiddeness

We look at nights and dream of days
We look at fear and somehow drive it away
We look at the ugly sinister villian
and find a hope for that lost soul.

For What mortals dare to dream
Is insane
is beautiful
is grand
is impossible
but if we don't dare to dream of all those
we will find nothing to look forward to

Arathin:howz married life


----------



## arisen pheonix

i liked that poem

i was supposed to memorize that poem you posted Kor i never could it was too sing songy


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

*shakes in terror* that was scary 7doubles! 

I sit and wait in skies forboding
for the meaning of life- everlonging.
The darkness swallows days last light
leaving me in a horrible fate.


----------



## Lantarion

7, do you write anything but good, morose poems? That one was so sad and frightening! 

Among the eaves, the eaves so green
there flit the ones who can't be seen
Behind the trees, the trunks so high
there hide the ones who once had been

The road is pale as evening falls
yet they are lithe, as heaven's thralls
They glow and sparkle in the night
and climb above the guarding walls

They fly, and as they hover near
the flames that lick the land so dear
They die, they die, and burn no more
now less there's in the world to fear

The figures, tiny beings of light
all three are made by heaven's might
Their aid is near, where there is fear
they twinkle, spark, fly out of sight

Yet though the creatures slay the dark
and drive away the devil's mark
They can be slain, and once they fall
then dies the hope that was its spark

So gather all your wits and hearts
arm not yourself with swords and darts
For in your mind there lies the key
to hell's devouring mystery


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

and ponty stil you are the king of prose and poetryy


----------



## arisen pheonix

i thought 7s poem was good

armys mass
the white king has called them
red warriors rage like fire
across the battle ravaged plain
the albino in the lead
himself and his white stallion
flecked with blood
inhuman screams fill the air 
as the king calls demons to war
he rides across the plain unchalenged
dragon ilse is his again


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Ya know it always seems like you get your best ideas at night. Did anyone else ever notice that.


----------



## arisen pheonix

im always here at zero-dark-thirty(as we say on post) so i have to agree


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

yeah...isn't that strange.


----------



## arisen pheonix

isnt it though


----------



## Lantarion

Yes, and I think that has to do with your brain shutting down and getting nearer to REM-mode, or dreams.
I dunno, but my English teacher says he gets _his_ best ideas on the toilet!  But he's a strange guy..

At dusk your mind can rest at last
reflecting on the shades of past
It's then that thoughts come clear and bright
when darkness falls upon the night 

And as you lay yourself to sleep
your thoughts do slowly, swiftly seep
The visions brought to us as dreams
are real and clear as life, it seems

But when you wake to see the dawn
and watch the dew upon the lawn
You try to recollect the things
that turned the stars to golden rings

But all those locked are nonetheless
'hind wall of bleak forgetfulness
So wait for dusk, when night is come
and listen to your notions hum


----------



## arisen pheonix

thanks for sharing
i am currently out of ideas


----------



## Luna

Then comes the phony wizard,
that false prophet:
and while they smile and nod
their eyes glazed over
in lies;
that Priest of Falsehood
puts aside his crown
and they step forth...
....willingly......
and smile
as he eats their souls.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

The toilet ponti! The toliet !

The night whispers secrets deep
in the winds that sweeep across the plain
In the night under covers I lay
recieving these whispers as dreams and prayers.


----------



## Lailossewen

hello everyone. i'm extremely new here (actually, this is my first post) and i was really hoping that you had some sort of poetry thread, and i'm glad to find it! here's a little poem i came up with a couple of minutes ago. still needs some work, but it's all i have on hand.

The infinite universe stretches beyond us all,
The stars and planets abound,
And the never-ending circle is complete.
We cannot comprehend forever,
Nor infinity, as it were.
Timeless is the eldest,
Ageless the beloved,
And endless our existence. 


maybe you could tell me what you think? any criticism is extremely welcome


----------



## 7doubles

grrravy Lallo

this sonet i just wrote and it is hot dog fabtabuless

i am setting free, breaking down the walls of reality
befor you know it, i'll be on the inside track 
a hundred million miles away and no turning back
befor you relise why, i had my fun tripped on the sun and then i died
you never missed me till the end, i did my best to pass the test but lost another friend

"flashy trim" (this is makings of a hit)
by me,


----------



## Lantarion

Good rhymes, 7.
Welcome, 'green-snow-lady'!  Good poem, well thought-out. I do like rhymes more, but that's just me. 


Fly, oh thorn of sleek revenge
seep your silver glare!
Fly, and you shall well avenge
the cost of folly bare

Sing, oh lord of iron light
lull your edge to shine!
Sing, and man yourself to fight
now victory is mine

Hum, oh blade all drenched in red
cast your fury on!
Hum, and watch your foe fall dead
whose life was all but long

Rest, oh mighty brand of fame
calm and sleep for now!
When I call for Folly's Bane
then flash and speak your vow

Named Bane.


----------



## syongstar

*Elfsong*

 Pouring stardust everywhere,
fills my aura with mithril,
flowing elf songs on the breeze,
carried by the breath of sacred trees,
kiss of the moon,touch of the suns,
transform earth,kingdom come!


----------



## 7doubles

goo, buchering a brain, tightening the nuse, choaking on pride again.
blood dripping from your spine, flowing from your vein, slowy driving you insain.

make up your mind
stop wasteing my time
kiss me or kill me
because i'm always willing

i am, a lonly man
no faith in anyone
i put my trust in you 
you broke my heart in two

never again, never again, never.....Again, again; sweet lord i'm drowning
no!!

"ponifex maxamus" ~ [ blood letting ]
by, me


----------



## arisen pheonix

an outcast of society
a self proclaimed exile
a hermit without remorse
gile or jealousy
without pain or pity
im happy being me


the motto of the geeks, nerds and rejects


----------



## 7doubles

i like a little violence with my missery. im a protagenist 
____________________________________________
down by the taco stand is parked a hotdog van he's got the frankfooter and weiner croon 
sometimes i sneek out late and get one too

looken out the window of my sole
i'm maid of flesh
buring domn town now
a maidens quest

i'm poppen gigilo sideball slacks
i'm cruising the sidewalks in my fishtank heels
pink caddy, stone slingen dingo, ten diamond rings, captain crack!

"butterfly collars"
by me


----------



## Eogthea

This is kind of long...
Primitive and wild
What are we but this old thing
From which we have crawled
Are we truly much better
Than these two most ancient words
Primitive and wild
Two words so very common
For children and wolves
But very rare for the man
Who is this old thing
Millenia have dragged by
From prehistory
We build civilization
And we still remain
What we were when we began
Primitive and wild
Words we use now as insults
For children and wolves
A comment disparaging
Those who care to hear
Are revolted by the man
Who insults them so
By crying those very words
Primitive and wild
In fierce and uncut glory
Man reacts to this
Reacts solely by being
Primitive and wild
And the fool of a just man
Acts out the insult
Do not say it is just me
Who finds amusement
In this mere humanity

Whadya think?


----------



## Lantarion

7, that's "Pontifex Maximus": and what does that have to do with your poem?! 
And sorry, but although I like a lot of your work I would like even more of it if you would spell correctly!


----------



## korhall

pheonix that was beautiful


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

*to Korhall and pheonix*

Love is...

Love is a flame that ne'er burns out,
Love is the water of unconditional companionship.
Love is the bridge between the hapiness that is 
And the loniness that was.
Love is the ingredient to make the cake scrumtious
Love is the flower that lights up the garden
Love is the blue bird in the tall tree, 
That sings the the world below.

Love cannot be vanquished,nor can it be bent
if it be true it's worth will always last.
ONe in love is never lost,
one in love is always warm.


----------



## 7doubles

pontifex, that last gorish poem you wrote inspired it so i attached your name to it in honer. sorry bout the spell errors.

do you remember the battle of bunker hill, a hundred thousand amaircan men scattered all across the feild.

and if you remember the summer of 95 then you better tell your son your lucky to make it out alive.

but it's much to late to care abought 
and it's to strange to dare
you bilt a wall of a fantacy
brick by brick you fair

"moments"
by me


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

7-d you made me think of this one:

One thousand years from now...
how will we be remembred?
Will they hang flowers from thier windows,
as a memory of our creation.
Or will they scorn our wastfulness,
our low immorality.
Will they laugh at our security,Or lack thereof.


----------



## 7doubles

tar~ your not far from the mark!
my mind is shot.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

ha..what mark


----------



## 7doubles

the mark we make on time, the mark of how we think the mark of insain reson and irony the mark we make on each other


----------



## arisen pheonix

wich one was beautifull???? did i post something beautifull????? that is not possible!!!!!!!


----------



## arisen pheonix

tell me something i dont know  j/k anyway i know i cant write poetry for dirt


----------



## 7doubles

don't think it write it, even if it's hystericle blabber and don't worry abought spelling till you edit it or you'll break the spontaineous flow. i don't know the next word till i write it keeps me sharp, i like to write things that make me laugh and i laugh when people shudder


----------



## arisen pheonix

its funny till some one gets hurt..........




then its hilarious


----------



## Arathin

Snow

Drifting down on 
The calm breeze.
Burying men alive
In mountains white.
Sailing down light.
So heavy to push aside.
"What is your name?"
Called first man to
This white fluff
From heaven above.
"I have no name, 
Except that which
Is murmered by the
Breeze, howled by
The gusts, and moaned
By chill animals."
Was the reply. So
First man gave it
A name, but what 
That was none now
Know, Fore we call 
This stuff snow.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Oh yeah...I understand now. And AP, poetry you do not have to rhyme with.

Many will see a half truth, and call it thier destiny.
Many may say a lie is most likely a truth to be.
Many will risk their lives for a certain beliefs.
How far will many go?
Will they make towers fall.


----------



## Lantarion

OK, I just wrote this. Read it quickly so it sounds more dramatic. 

Sméagol
Keeping my insanity 
is no easy job for me
All the time I think I'm free
Caught in dark captivity

Feel the iron on my skin
hear no noise yet feel the din
Kill my thoughts and kill my kin
all that's left is this small thing

Shining, tiny, ring of gold
glim'ring with the scars of old
Shouting what I never told
making live what once was cold

All these thoughts that come to me
flit and wander fretfully
Kill and kill but nothing see
grip of sweet malignancy 

Now I fall, it falls as well
tumbling to the depths of Hell
Fire burning, break my cell
now I'm free, but down I fell


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

**shudders* oh haunting ponti!*

wow...ponti did i ever mention you are awsem at poetry


----------



## arisen pheonix

yeah way better than me but of course thats not hard cause i suck


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

ap...I dedicated a poem for you and and Korhall's lifes together.


----------



## Arathin

Man, Ponti, that rocked! This is very long.
GASTLY PAIL LIGHT
Haunting specter
Gastly pail light.
Hovering floating
Shimmering closer.
I shrink in terror 
At first glance,
But you seem not
Gastly to me now.
Truly I feel only
Great sadness from you.
Once gastly pail light
Tis now almost holy.
The glow warms 
The very air;
Floats between
Our lone persons.
Hovering shimmering
Gently you glow.
Down a dark hallway
Toward me you come.
Slowly sadly you
Reach out to me.
Hauntingly graceful
Scarily silent yet
I hear every
Flinting thought.
Reassuring throughts
Both being as scared.
I lift my own arm
In kind to you.
Three inches, two,
One, now none.
Your person is
Reassuringly solid.
Though still it
Appears ethernal.
Both us smile
Broad and warm.
Thoughts now louder
And clearer than before.
"Who are you? Where
Do you come from, friend?"
I ask in kind to you
Mind to mind, no voice.
The silent reply
Comes in like style.
"I am you, and you
Are me, my friend.
I come from where 
You come from.
Always remember
I am with you now."
A sudden flash strikes
Me temporary blind.
When I can see,
You are gone.
No traise to your
Having been there.
Gone and yet
I can feel you.
Within me you
Now stay and live.
Gastly pail light now
Within reassuring.


----------



## Lantarion

Woo, that was spooky! Very descriptive. Great.
This one is sort ofa deeper poem, about how Gandalf deals with his own personal fears.

Greyhame
Grey and swift as shadow's dance
walks the figure robed in trance
As his stick thuds on the ground
all is still, and moves no sound

As he walks among the eaves
as walks a king, or prince of thieves
He stops and looks up at the Moon
and thinks that it may perish soon

Then the thin but golden strand
resting on his wisened hand
Weighs and flickers in the dark
and in his eyes reflects the spark

On he walks, and stumbles not
thinking of the woes begot
Looming near a flaming Eye
taunts him, yet he does but sigh

Now his fears and woes are posed
in his head 'hind eyes now closed
Then he wakes and stead'ly cries
"No more fear shall front your lies!"

Then the Eye, a lidless fright
vanishes in chill-struck night
Old man happy slowly smiles
still he treads the long, dark miles


----------



## elenya

Got somepeople's opinions on this before. Said it was "deep like a crater." lol I don't agree but meh.

Take Me Flying

I looked out the windows and saw the birds
Soaring in the sky.
You told me their secrets
And promised me I would fly too.
Held me up as I giggled and smiled
And never let my dream escape my grasp.

One lazy summer afternoon
You took me to the open fields
And gave me my wings.
The kite that would make me fly,
Dazzling in the sunlight.
It's tail trailed like the fiery sunset
In emeralds and hues that left me breathless.

I ran with the string in my hand,
And you held up the kite
For the wind to catch.
It soared above me
And my spirit took flight.
The blue sky felt endless,
That if I wanted I could have the world.
You helped me along,
Keeping the fagile tension
That kept my bird from crashing to the ground
As the tree's kept watch
Like silent sentinels,
Guarding our moment of happiness.

But the wind changed
And my bird fell from the sky
As if shot by the sorrows of life.
And when it hit the unforgiving ground
It broke and tore.
It beutiful tail ripped,
It's colors mared by the stains of the earth.
You picked it up
And promised me it would fly again
Because no bird can ever be grounded.

That night I came to you
Seeking my fallen bird.
You held it out to me
For my inspection.
All the cracks and stains
Were still apparent
Though they were mended and fixed.
You told me
That every bird falls
Because the wind will never stay for you,
But the strong birds mended their wings
And flew again through the skies.
And as long as I had you,
You would mend my wings
So I could fly.


----------



## Lantarion

"Deep as a crater". Understatement of the year!  Incredible poem, Elenya! Wow! 

Stars that shine as points of light
lighting up the breathless night
Shut their eyes and take to flight
their glimmer gone is from our sight

Then the Sea that slowly screams
beautiful and great, it seems
Hears the tide and idly flees
from the valley, bare of trees

Last of all the pretty eaves
boughs that shine and glimmer green
Fall and thunder, crush their leaves
till the land is bare of dreams

What, then, is there left to love,
when there are no stars above?
Gone are stars, and Sea and wood
only muse 'bout where they stood


----------



## 7doubles

once she was mine, we tasted time, the moments we spent in my heart are kept and now she brings the memories back to life.
she was my love, she brought me laughter, she came first and i followed after.
but i was my worst enemy, as i still am now but this is going to give me a hartattack.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

you guys rock at poetry..my skill borders that of pondscum!


----------



## arisen pheonix

hey as long as you write yours next to mine itll look like robert frost


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

you are a good poet...


----------



## arisen pheonix

*looks around to see if anyone else is standing near*are you talking to me?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

, of course I am newly wed


----------



## arisen pheonix

welcome to the club


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

no i've been married since october of 2001, I will crack up if u do not figure out who


----------



## arisen pheonix

who?? what who???


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I'm married to dengen silly


----------



## Valar

I wrote this for my girlfriend a while ago, just don't laugh ok.

Lying down next to the stars,
I've now had time to see,
What i have and what i lost,
And what you gave to me.

Now this may not sound right, 
I guess its funny it ryhmes,
Its just how am i ment to tell you, 
I love you being mine.

I can't find a word to express it,
This feeling you gave to me, 
Its this tightness in the throat, 
A moment of Epiphany.

If i haved loved and lost, 
I want to remember nowm 
When she became everything to you,
Not just why or how

Just listen to that lost Heartbeat,
That we laid claim on time, 
When our souls lay together,
I was yours, you were mine.


----------



## 7doubles

dash, dash, to the clash and the din of the mighty smack~dragon. 
with crack and a roar mansbane soar from the bottom of the bottomless pit.
burn burn
rising fire
city candles
funeral pire
would you like some chocolate cake?

valar, that is ......hahahahaha oh sorry
"i thought i had it bad" but cool dude.


----------



## arisen pheonix

across the battle raveged
broken, desolate, violated plain
a youth screams in fury 
as the wood is piled about 
they are making an example of him
he is the kings friend
their faces fill with glee 
as the fire that will consume him
is lighted
but their faces wan and turn ashen 
as the silver trumpet 
of the kings finest troops 
rings through the air
and drives the fleeing hosts before the king
but for the youth it is to late
though his death for him was not in vain
fot the last thing his eyes saw
was his lord standing trumphant 
beneath the banner of their people


----------



## Arathin

Wow everyone. These are great. 
FAR APART
You walk along;
I go behind.
You turn away;
I hold your
Image close.
I love you, but...
Your refuse my
Very existance.
Some would 
Argue that
No one exists
After a point.
So I'll wait,
Wait and wait.
For that point
To come.
If neither of
Us exists, then
What would 
Hold us so
Far apart?


----------



## Isilme

This is pathetic compared to everybody elses... but I wrote it for my best friend cause I'm moving away!! 

Where-ever I go,
Whatever I do,
I'll always be 
Best friends with you.


----------



## Lantarion

Aww, ain't that the plum-darn sweetest thang you ever seen? 
No, but nice poem, nice. Short poems are often the best. But NOT haikus! *shivers with disgust* 
Here's a few (completely wrong in terms of syllables and all, but anyway):

A dangling elephant lingering in the shade
twelve tongues roll quietly off
Thud goes the caterpillar
growing dusky in the moonlit plate

Where do pigeons tend their arms?
balls of yarn, burning with green seas
Flicking your stapler away from the air
flowers that crack as the antelopes hum

Good, aren't I?


----------



## Arathin

That is like deep man, like totally...j/k
That is really intreging. A whole new spin on the world around us.

"The dead walk amoung us.
What shall we do?
If we fight, we'll all be slain,
But to not fight is certain death.
The ghouls and vampires fill the night
With their volumpous natures.
The living run in terror,
But cannot out pace night's creatures.
The dead and living dead walk again.
We cannot run from them."
Warned a man in terror to his wife.
"That is too true now a days." 
Smoothly murmered the wife, smiling,
A toothy smile, revealing pearly fangs.
The man shrank back in horror.
"No, not you too!" screamed the man.
"Yes, and now it is your turn to die."
The man ran and ran, but his wife had him.
Pulling back his head, she sank her fangs in.
His blood stained the streets dark red.
His wife had spilled his blood, 
And he would walk the Earth no more
As the dead took the throne of war.


----------



## Uminya

*The Last*

I am the sacrifice
..Upon the altar;
I am the paladin
..I shall not falter;
When young ones fall to sleep
..You see the vaulter.

I am the lonely one
..Without desire;
I am the only fool
..Thrown to the fire;
When you look down on me,
..I'm rising higher.


----------



## Arathin

*claps* Bravo, Ciryaher. That was most excelent. Truly well done. *continues to clap*


----------



## Uminya

Ah, brown-nosing will get you no-where 

Just kidding  It's been a while since I've posted here, so I thought I'd add something I made up while singing in the shower (of all things  )


----------



## Arathin

hahaha. Yes considering that you started this thread, it has been a long while since you posted anything. Singing in the shower? Well this sophomore snickers at all the silly juniors she knows. They are so funny. I'm guessing that you are a junior b/c you're older than me. I wrote this one after a Histroy test one day when it was snowing. (a while back)
BLACK/WHITE
Black bird
White background.
Oh fair! Oh sweet
Simple contrast
In mundane colors.
Anyone can say,
"Colors are most fair."
But I argue not!
Colors are extravagant
And showy.
More simple and more
Lovely is black bird
White background.
Colors show through 
All our world today.
And yet I think 
I shall never see
So fair a contrast
As black bird
White background.


----------



## Lantarion

Outcast
Sundered from his distant tribe
where his love and trust abide
He walks among the fallen leaves
but slowly, as though in a dream

Northern winds sent up in waves
whistle in their clear cascades
His robes, once blue and dignified
are tattered by the north-wind's spies

As he stumbles through the wood
remebering all his well-wrought good
He grasps his hilt and sees his vice
and gladly pays his solemn price

Now he looks upon his left
to the sharp and jagged cleft
Then he sees the shining West
and thinks "Now I will end my quest."

Walking as an upright lord
walking fast with naked sword
Flinging off his angry past
he vowes to help until the last


----------



## arisen pheonix

coldest winds bite my face
harshest winter chills my bones
yet my heart is warm and my soul merry
as i spur my team through the 
wondrous eternal winter
that graces this forsaken place


i actually dreamt that this happened a psycho took over my school and i guided my classmates throug this artic waste land it was weird


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

The drums in the deep 

The drums in the deep pound low and hideously,
the drums in the deep warn of an evil worse than orcs
the drums in the deep are long and intimidating
The drums in the deep strike fear in me

For a balrog they summon,
a balrog they summon.
To break unwanted guests,
Yet Gandalf the Grey may counter this,
with the flame of arnor at the head of his staff.

And counter Gandalf did,
but the fruits of his vict'ry did not come without pay.
As he fell to his doom in the deepest abyss.

For the ring did he sacrifice his ever precious life,
for the ring he did die...or did he?


----------



## 7doubles

well its hard
to tell you
your wrong
this time along.

and i know 
when i tell you
you'll come around
i bet i see from you again.

and you know it
cuz you told me
once i come around
come down around the bend

you have diamonds in your eyes
sparkeling sunshine
silver spects in ocean blue
twilight stars and morning dew
you are .....you

to much love
and no more reason 
emotional fight
of erotic season
kiss or kill
whats your pleasure?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

hi!

Hello who are you,
I am simple,
kind,
and innocent.
Are you a far off adventurer?
Or a trickster who waits for the innocent
Are you a girl who grew up too fast?
or a woman who never grew up at all.

Mirror,
O' mirror,
who is that in your looking glass?
who is that staring back at me?
For myself I do not know...
who is always looking back at me..
in the looking glass


----------



## Lantarion

Paladin of Solemnity
A man who hides behind his hood
is always one that's good to trust
He helps all those he thinks he should
yet seldom those he must

He sits beside the table drear
puffing on his winding pipe
The smoke and shadows cast due fear
for those who'd fall from his first swipe

A legendary swordsman who
would slay the one that goes too far
He'd slice and cut the 'masters' too
who sit and brag beside the bar

But humble is his temperment
and quiet is his lust for blood
But those who might his death attempt
will find their soul swathed in the mud


----------



## Valar

Ponti,that was really good, i mean really really good. Well done, i'm in awe.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Opitime! as always beating my pathetic excuses for poetry


----------



## Arathin

Aida, Aida. All we ask of you is a lifetime service, wisdom, courage. To ask more would be selfish, but nothing less will do. Aida, Aida.

I know it is from the musical and not my words, but I just saw it at the Wang on Saturday and loved it. Now the music is all I can think about. (Not that downloading all of the Aida music I can really helps that.)


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

wow! not really


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Why, when I try to hold my head up high,
like yours
You push it right down.
Why, when I show you kindess and general respect,
even if you don't deserve it
You throw me to the ground.
Pardon me if I fail to understand,
why I am treated in such ways.
When I'm a human just like yourself.
what have I done to hurt you
what have I done to threaten your reputation
when all I do is show you kindess.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I have a real good poetry night tonite!

Tanks roll in formation,
to a depressing refugee slum.
A woman holds her infant close,
fearing anihlation.
A boy of 12 years arms himself with his weapon of choice,
because he grew up to fast.

I ponder at this horrible situation,
and why it must occur.
as neighbors will oft feud
this is blown way out of prorportion.

Suicide bombers risk thier lives for a country of their own,
bread on the table, and a job for some extra dough.
Innocents die for the actions of afew.
This is what life is not intended to be


----------



## 7doubles

under the starlight and moonbeam in sable 
down the dirt path to skarlet delight
i am the keeper of hidden lost secrets
i am the giver of meaningless lies
parden me, i am wrong
i know thats hard to say but at least its done
you and me kid, pushen life on the run
bebop and skebop shooby dooby dooby do
skippy debob dobbody ropbop doppody do
mell skeet skeet beep reet to bobbody beet bot boo, bop bop bebot skop skop de de


----------



## syongstar

*Philosophy of elves*

On the eve of may or November,ancient times remembered,the edge of dusk or break of day,the power in silence,in words of brilliance,the touch of wild nature,a stroll at night in a graveyard,unknown whispers in the night, your own second sight,of wind,
water,stars and stone,wisdom only you know,the path of your your true self,truewill,the reason you are here,longing to be truly free is weaving thoughts into actuality.oh,many may call it weird,but it's just that their clinging to empty fear,oft they will try to twist and tare but deep inside they,too, know it's there.By the mingling of dark and light,let it work our in each other tonight. ~~*~~

HTTP://www.geocities.com/forceflow.html
be sure to check out the Lord of the Rings fan art in my link if you love art


----------



## EverEve

One Last Time

I grasped his hand, and reality set in:
I might never be held by my love again.
Looking up, I saw tears in his eyes,
And that made it even harder to say good-bye.

He pulled me in close, held me so tight.
I never wanted to let go, so I held on with all my might.
It was so unfair, my life had turned bitter,
Why couldn't things have worked out better?

Gently, he wiped away my tears,
And whispered comforting words in my ear.
That was when I felt my heart break,
Standing with him at the airport gate.

Distantly, I heard them call my flight,
My throat and chest felt strangely tight.
He lowered his for one last kiss,
And my heart broke all over again.

At last we pulled apart, and I saw his tears,
So I whispered "I love you" in his ear.
Looking at each other, we saw the pain in our partner's eyes,
And that made it even harder to say good bye.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

auuu..now I wanna cry!


----------



## Lantarion

Tar, that was some touching poetry! Quite grim and sad, sniffety sniff.
And this first sentence from your first poem on this page:


> Why, when I try to hold my head up high..


..is very good. It has some remarkable close-knit rhymes, and it would flow perfectly if you let the word 'up' out. Ba-bababa-baba-ba-baba...
EverEve, yours was good too. The rhyming was good, and although the beat might need a bit of work it is a good poem indeed. Well done. 
Try to read this quickly:

Warrior
Hum as the drums invoke your rage spun
and wait as the quake sets into your skull
Run as the sun beats on you like rum
and growl as you prowl towards the gates dull

Fight through the night and swing your sword bright
and see how they flee away from your wrath
Light is a sight that holds a great might
with glee you will be upon the right path

Whew! I tried to make the rhyming as quick as is in the boundaries of acceptable. Thank's for the inspiration, Tar!


----------



## EverEve

Thank you. I hadn't really edited it yet, cuz I written it that day, and I was to lazy


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Ponti:Since that complement came from you I must be improving!

Elronds council:

Here we gather at the last homely house,
to drink tell stories and dwell
apoun memories ages ago
and hopes for a better future.

But our purpose here is very grim
as we discuss the fate of an evil ring.
And I alone know.
The vows we make at this pivitol council
are not more than words,
for this ring shall challenge these very oaths
that we spoke of today.

7doubles: you should put those into songs...like alternative or ballad songs..you'd make it big


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

You tell me it'll be alright,
you tell me that you'll be back
but my heart is wary of that promise.

you board the plane to NYC
never looking back,
leaving me behind as if i am just spare baggage

You leave for a job you say,
you leave me with tears in my eyes
all I can do is watch you go
and hope you'll still know i'm alive.

next morning I wake,
9'ish or so...
and turn on my TV
and see footage of a plane crashing into a
sea of high rises.

With a racing heart and a question unanswerd
I pick up the phone and ask a most important question,
"Was Josh Thurber on that plane that just crashed into the World trade center?"
AFter Identity questions they say yes.
The phone drops from where I stand
I fall from the anguish
MY one true love josh is dead

I knew something was wrong when he boarded that plane


----------



## EverEve

*sniff* that was beautiful. now i wanna cry!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

It wasn't that pretty!


----------



## 7doubles

carefull don't stumble
its to much to handel
the moment you trip, you will fall

the question the answer 
is the greatest factor
now you made your father proud

the essents of bungiling disorder confusion
is locked in suspention bound to inprison
hurried and confused in a disorderly fation
time is most precios but .......what?


----------



## Valar

Thats was very moving tar. How am i meant o follow that.

This is a song a wrote about a weeks ago, and i'm going to record it soon, so i thought i'd post the lyrics, and if you have any improvements our comments please tell me. Also if you can think of a name.


If tommorow theres no more light, 
And i've lost my sense of grace,
think of the depth in my eyes,
when my hand touched your face.

When my life and dreams collide,
and the writings on the wall,
when hope is lost, i'm touched by frost,
i want you to remember all.

Chorus:

We were falling through our dreams,
that in our world came true,
through the sea's and skys and no more lies,
on a island made of you.

Through those days of lonely nights, 
Of battling with myself,
you lit my flame inside,
your love was my wealth.

When darkness was all around,
and you didn't which way to turn,
you took my hand, we found away,
and now i've let my soul burn.

chorus

We were falling through our dreams,
that in our world came true,
through the sea's and skys and no more lies,
on a island made of you.

Bridge:
Can't you see its so simple, 
i can't turn away you, 
nothing can compare, 
no more unsure, because i know its true.

Chorus x2


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

It is not that good!


----------



## Valar

what my song?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

No valar your song is magnificent...my poem!


----------



## EverEve

Valar, that was really good. actually, it was awesome. *round of applause*


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

wasn't it though!

In chains my heart is bound,
chains of family,
chains of Love.
I cannot run away,
as my legs will oft collapse.
From the weight apoun my over burdened shoulders.
I cannot push myself up,
as I lay in a venerable state.
from the pain within my broken heart.

Now that i'm torn away from those chains that once bound me,
my heart is left in pieces
lying on the floor.
Now I must pick those broken pieces up,
dust them off and peice them up.
so i can get my life off the floor


----------



## 7doubles

it stunk!!!


----------



## Lantarion

What stunk, exactly?

Let the honoured dead who burn
rest within their golden urn
Let all sounds be muffled down
honouring the fallen crown

Tall and noble though they stand
ruling men and ruling land
Be they kind or be they cruel
they will rest where clouds are cool

Great thought lands on earth may seem
clothed in high and kingly mien
None can on the ground surmise
the land of angels in the skies


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

my 9/11 poem


----------



## Dengen-Goroth

Here is my epic, The Lay of Hastings,written of the vital battle in 1066 that molded our modern world. Enjoy!

f thee ride forth nigh into the north, 
There lie the English Realm;
Unfettered with dread yet doom there led,
Luring a great unrest.
By morose boast there came a host,
Brought ruin to the Earth;
Death downed malice in bloody chalice,
As battle cry there rang.

Duke of the South brought north army routh,
Contest the English throne;
To stem the path with unbeknownst wrath,
Lay Harold Goodwinson.
With upheld hand and brilliant brand,
The Normans set for sail;
Till on crimson breath of prime’s austere death,
Fate took reign anew.

Edward Confessor fell neath wicked blight,
For endless sleep was dealt;
To quench the rift and mend the drift,
Came Earl of Essex wise.
Past the Channel lay brooding Lord scrannel,
Callous misbegotten heir;
Though spear would blast and shatter cast,
Of Anglo-Saxon rule.

Young in reign though apt to pain,
Harold’s crown was leaden;
Norsemen and sibling made war on King,
Horrid death was thrust.
The proud young Lord dismayed found self moored,
As his doom was wrung;
Battle in regent soil bore dire lament,
Still the English won.

Lord’s brother gone and fate deemed undone,
Saxon’s marched for South;
Great William bold forth went to fateful wold,
With unwearied host.
Engaged in fray with British brae,
Nigh blooming of Despair;
Field of gloom was chosen as death did loom,
Men knew of their end.

As autumnal air blew gelid chill fail,
The stage was now set;
Aged and young alike rose with blade and pike,
To endow annal.
This Lord of England lofty and grand,
Axemen and others his;
At last to partake nefarious chronicle’s make,
They met nigh Hastings field. 

On that day great wistful dread there now lay,
Man and beast akin;
Housecarl and cavalier with axes sheer,
A doleful shield lay.
As archer grim with bent bow set much dim,
Marched before the ranks;
Loosed salvos of dement and shield arm rent,
Upon the English Line.

Mighty line held though cruel arrows felled,
Some of fellow kin;
And as Normans assail Saxon chain-mail,
Axe and Blade did delve.
Though not waver under fate or cruel favor,
Men of Harold’s guard;
For in hour of dread fates tide of battle fed,
Norman left flank fell. 

Amid Saxon jeer and blood-stained spear,
William’s mind grew gray;
Seeing the end without plausible mend,
Norman fire fell.
Though through British folly and dread volley,
The Saxons gave chase;
And from the right swayed by Victory’s light,
The shield wall collapsed.

Left Center lost it’s ground by Saxon host,
Blind onslaught befell;
Central line moved naught though harking bows’ twine,
William relent naught.
Riding to Norman chevaliers far few,
He would press onward;
Ordering to move on left to Saxon’s remove,
From their senseless strike. 

So did Harold forfeit a force mythos,
To dull Norman blade;
As mounted full assault with cavalry,
The upstarts drove forth.
Bitter words from Duke’s forked mouth and palm,
Did the Left flank hear;
Then went a readied force against hill coarse,
For the second stage.

Assault against shield with prowess they wield,
As infantry came;
Trumpets sounded retreat as force bounded,
From forsaken hill.
William knew now strike and make Saxons bow,
He need make great haste;
The sound of hooves was like hell in earth’s grooves,
For strike he did deep.

Reeling was man as if life had set ban,
On her great essence;
Axe wore flesh beating against chain mesh,
With death’s fear awake.
Cavalry drove whilst Housecarl clove,
Into the grim filth;
Hope did lent as drove beast into firmament,
To dive for life.

First smote Housecarl’s axe Tailefer gnarl,
Favored court Minstrel;
Though not the final to fall into canal,
Of brave yet passed.
Nigh short time drenched in blood and grime,
Cavalry rode back;
With corpse as block against next flock,
Hour’s time of peace.

The grass was worn and by cruel hooves torn,
Dark malicious red;
And sun was gaunt amidst ground flaunt,
As shone dull gold.
Glory was pyre remembered by crestfallen lire,
In sordid Lord’s hall;
For in that time life was bitter as lime;
Fallen from Heaven.

The horns were heard wrenching as iron gird,
Man’s mind from barren prayer;
As Men of God carried dead in prayer’s trod,
Fair realms unseen.
Women spoke of kindreds whose flesh torn and broke,
Littered broken dirt;
There were then none whom pain did shun,
From true mortal tear.

Half past noon charged anew in saddle and swoon,
Norman Chevaliers;
As before archers aimed and silence tore,
With brown arrows keen.
Though now William rode with light neath brow,
Deep into the fray;
So man embers of hatred did then there fan,
With sword and spear.

The English Line did not buckle or shine,
From light of Sun;
The banners of Lords eclipsed Sun’s great cord,
To Shadow’s make.
And amidst din and bloody forsaken linn,
A cry rang supreme;
From one vista to brooding mighty ballista,
Was “Le Duc est mort!”

As Norman Lines halt midstep and fault,
On grasses green land;
The standard bearers fell to aid and Duke’s fear quell,
By staying any blow.
Yet as they came William stood in pride and not shame,
Dispatching them at once;
The war was not wont and his force not vaunt,
By Duke’s slight collapse.

Recalling a stead anew battle did lead,
For two dark hours;
Then William bore back to Hill’s glum shore,
His diminished host.
And yet again amidst new captains’ deign,
New attack he wrought;
The third and last press was made to shatter fast,
The silence in the plain.

Anew the archers took line to bait hook,
For English Defenders;
And again the charge came as through storm a barge,
Laden with death’s host.
Again Norman lance tore in with but chance,
Into Saxon lines;
And again weary men remembered moonlight fen,
As they fell to blade.

Though nigh on the right bearing last might,
English drove Norman;
And retreat was won through in truth fate done,
For Saxon ran again.
Anal as before forever in written Lore,
They were smitten down,
And as the left fell together as from cleft,
Saxon’s flank was gone.

Then mounted bore down on English Crown,
To smite Harold then;
And his guard fell and now are marred,
As weak-hearted rabble.
For as taking mace Harold held no longer grace,
As he was struck numb;
And the Normans hacked with humanity lacked,
The Last Saxon King.

The Sun was set as Destiny was met,
To Lands Eternal;
William took with elated grasp as earth shook.
Reign of Saxon Land.
The Seas lament and the sky now is rent,
By deeds of that Field;
And now the tone of that hill grown,
Is a silent wake.
For pyres burned in eulogy of Olden Sires,
In Ængland’s day.
Forever shall this deed mankind lead,
Till Hell bound doom is deemed.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

WOW! that makes me sad...I'm a saxon heiress according to my genealogy


----------



## 7doubles

no, valars cheese ball corn song


----------



## Lantarion

OMG. Dengen that was inexplicably incredible!! So historically accurate, so poetic, so long and so descriptive. Just makes you cry, it does. *sniff*  Wow. 
Just to nitpick a bit, the term you were looking for was _huskarl_, not 'Housecarl'. It is Norse, I believe, and means 'home-man', meaning perhaps a patriotic warrior.
And I must say that the rhyme scheme is a bit flurried, but it does not matter when the poet has such a way with words, intertwining with medieval history. 
Damn excellent, that will overshadow the rest of the thread till the Moon is broken. 

Laid is turf for furious war
and ready is the northern shore
There's no way that shame before
will taint our hearts long held by yore

Cleave the shields and clash the blades
slay the troops with sudden raids
Do what deeds your lords have bade
and sleep not till new rule is laid

Riven is the grass-grown land
cloven by the battling band
Burning earth, by scorches tanned
and blood-soaked swords upon the sand

That is a pitiful little riddle in comparison to that saga you just wrote, but it's the best I can do under shock like this!


----------



## Dengen-Goroth

Thanks Pontifex! I admit that the rhyming scheme was quite bad, when I wrote it I did so in times quickly, in times with lagg. And at the point where I typed it from rough draft I found those nagging problems, the beginning seemed bereft but once you get in it's obvous. Oh well. And thanks for the correction, my search labeled it a housecarl, cant trust those old historians anymore


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

where were you this morning
as i got out of bed?
I roll over see no one there,
where did you go?
I get out of bed to see if you are down stairs.
The house is empty as it's ever been
no sign of you 
no sign of love.

I make my breakfast
ever solmenly 
this home is so different when your gone.
on the fridge i see your note saying
"I'll be back!"
empty and hollow that promise seems.

Too quiet is my home,
empty with lack of love
I hear a pin drop,
how eerie it is 
to be without you.


----------



## morning star

Here's a poem i wrote.

Aragorn's troop going on the road of the dead

the darkness is covering me from head to toe.
as i march on i can here the soldiers singing this song,
so turn out the light 
blot out the sun.
let it be darker than night.
let the king shine brighter than the sun 
and reveal all his glory and forever.
let us shine as bright as the stars at night.


________________________________________________

MaY i shine brighter than the sun also!


----------



## Luna

I feel invisible...forgotten...can't post on here anymore for some reason and I do miss this site terribly.


----------



## Luna

Amazing!! It posted! I havent been able to get on here in weeks! Has anyone had a similar problem logging on? I didn't even have any luck contacting the people who run this site!

aaahhhh...feels good to be back...though I wasnt missed, lol.
Now I'll have to think of something to write.


----------



## Lantarion

Good poem, Morning Star! Welcome to the forum. 
I suppose that if a poem does not rhyme, one can focus more on the actual 'inner' depth and content. But if it rhymes you might understand it better, and depending on the beat the tone can be set just by the words and the number of words.

Fire
Flickering light from burning torch
night will kill and darkness scorch
Bringing hope where there is gloom
kindling Sun and lighting Moon

Ah, I just saw your post Luna. Welcome back.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Paintings engraved forever,
in an once innocent, now scarred mind.
Of living skeletons,
of crooked crosses,
and cruelty defined.

My innocence now lost,
my naiveness now gone.
I know what truly happend in Germany during WWII.
No longer do I shrug at the shootings,
crematories and work camps.
No longer do I look to it with a blind eye.

Now I am awakend to the horror of it all.
the horror of the living skeletons,
crooked crosses,
and cruelty defined.


----------



## Arathin

"Sometimes I wish I lived in a world of darkness. Even if I miss some amazing people; at least I wouldn't be pleged by those whom are out of my short reached grasp." ~Arathin(my pen name)


----------



## Luna

_thanks, Pontifex!_ 



bless the nonsense...
decry the sanity
of a life lived....
...ordinarily.
herald the right
of noise;
the sound of the
living day
under the rim
of consciousness.
this, the stuff of life.


----------



## Lantarion

Desperate
Flee, flee, though your rights are gone
don't wait for the sound of a burning gong
Run, run, don't stop till your safe
and wait for your soul to rescue your faith

See, see, where you're running to
don't wait, hesitate, it's not good for you
Look, look, be weary and still
don't look for the sound of a crumbling hill

Hide, hide, and don't make a sound
try not to cry when your friends are found
Hush, hush, and stifle your rage
for patience is a virtue of the cunning sage

Soon, soon, will you catch the Moon
and see all your dreams rise up with the noon
Laugh, laugh, quietly to yourself
concentrate on your time, on your mind and your health

Now, now, be swift and be hushed
it only takes one quick, even hate-ridden thrust
Don't, don't, says a voice in your head
don't think, don't think, soon your foe will be dead

See, see, what your hate has brought
your laughter was dearly and evilly bought
Run, run, once again and don't cry
listen to your heart, don't listen to your mind


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Today fate has dealt me cruel hands,
I guess I've lost the game.
Now I'm forced to walk away,
and lie in a state of self-pity.
My lands are now gone,
my family gone too.
All I can do is wait till they take me too.


----------



## Lantarion

This is suposed to be a sort of folkloric story about a mythical beast.

There dwells in the well a creature from Hell
he will strive and survive and grow in the dark
His hands all the lands will crush into sand
Where he kills, there blood spills as he leaves his foul mark

He cannot be distraught, or be killed by a shot
for his madness and badness feed his black soul
All spears by his fear are cast to revere
his might and unlight that fill the dark hole

At night, out of sight, he spreads his black light
and prowls as he howls with deafening hush
His claw, giant paw and threatening maw
all urge you to purge his evil heart lush

Don't pry, or his eye will find you out, spy
both red, as the dead who lie in their blood
Don't wail or his tail will act as great flail
and puncture your lungs and cause a mind-flood

His girth was at birth as large as a hearth
but now he is loud and great as twelve wheels
Two blades in the shade, upon his paws made
are sharp as a harp whose strings are of steel

And his back doesn't lack a single blade-track
for nine on his spine are all the sharp nails
His wings are such things that death and fear bring
and four are the swords upon his long tail

So beware, and take care, be not trapped by his snare
just flee, do not see the glowing red eyes
One flaw was a raw and tender soft maw
one shaft as he laughed has slain his dark lives


----------



## 7doubles

a man who can fly 
from his lies 
milks the sun
can not run
from himself
or no one else

i 
hear his cries
feal his pain
know his name
is the same as mine
my i i i, i an i

feal
the moment
come
denigh all
even what you think is true
what the hell got into you
and where was i, i i i
come inside 
step into my hive
step into step in two 
you stepped into my life

on the great adventure
you can see your sole
like a cloud of smoke and fire
across the distence that you rode


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤

***Ok, I'm not really a poet, but I am the leader of the Artisians. Poetry falls under this and I was wondering wether or not one of you fine poets was the leader of the rest, and if there is no leader, I would appriciate it if someone stepped up to the position. There just needs to be a general consensus about the person***


----------



## Úlairi

Here is a poem that I composed some half-a-year to a year ago. It is titled 'Television':


*Television*
Television tingles my taste buds, 
It simply sucks my brain silly, 
I wallow in the whiz of the wonder world, 
The commercials can be counted and the products are perfectly presented. 

The incredible invention of idiocy, 
Buzzes my brain-dead brain bizarrely, 
The delightfully delectable device, 
The electrical enigmatic enigma, 
Will always amaze and amuse me.

Trust me, I have plenty more where *that* came from.


----------



## 7doubles

my favorit poem, summertime rolls
by janes addiction 

fell into a sea of grass
and got lost amoungst the shady blades
children all ran over me
screaming tag
you are the one 

yellow buttercup, hellacopter 
lazy butterfly, chasing after
the crazy bee is mad abought sombody oh no

me and my girlfriend, don't whear no shoes
her nose is painted pepper sunrise
she loves me; i mean serious,
as serious can be

well... she sings a song and i listen to what she says
if you want a friend feed any animal oh,oh,oh
theres so much space, got to cut me a peace
with some fine wine brought peace to my mind
in the summertime and it's rolls
sumer time time time oh,oh,oh summertime rolls


----------



## 7doubles

television, telephone, telegraph, teledrone, teleperson, telegod, telelife is telefraud


----------



## Lantarion

People don't like to comment on other people's work here anymore, I'm afraid, Ulairi. But I think it's pretty good, although there is no hint of even a possible rhyme scheme. 
Nobody has commented on my 'beast'-poem either! How rude.. 
Elessar, I think you'll find that there is no actual leader in this particular thread, and I don't think many people here want it to be corrupted by the dysfunctional guild-system. So sorry, we can't tell you of any leader.


----------



## 7doubles

ellessar, you can be our leader. haha!


----------



## Treebeard

Here's a song about TV. I didn't write it, but it's funny anyway.
This song is sung by an immigrant who doesn't speak perfect English.

Hey, Mr. General public do you realize
that you've got a generation here of staring eyes?
The women never bother getting housework done
They just sit around gawking at television
The kiddies never run and playing out of door
on top of that they're never reading books no more
you ask them who's the father of our country, man?
They say was either Walt Disney...or Ed Sullivan!
I turn on Elvis Presley and my daughter scream
I fear she having nervous breakdown cause of him
I wonder why he wibble-wobble to the beat
As a boy he must have had a loose bicycle seat

It goes on, but I'll spare you...


----------



## Treebeard

Ok, I volunteer to be the official commenter. Here goes...

Pontifex, your beast poem reminds me of something Sam Gamgee might recite. Pretty good, but not your best. Kinda seems like you were searching desperately for rhymes at times. How old are you, by the way?

Television dude, your poem was kind of tough to read. What exactly were you saying? I won't hide the fact that it was sort of awkward. 

Aight, if anyone else wants comments, I'll be checking back semi-regularly. If I ever get around to writing any more poetry of my own, I will post it here. In fact, I'm goinng to try to write something right now...be back soon!


----------



## 7doubles

thats a great song. it reminds me of frank zappa 
treebeard, what do you think about my works? besides the grammer.


----------



## Treebeard

Well, 7, I must say that I have no idea what your poem is about. Your style is quite distinctive, and rather entertaining. I've read a number of your poems, and I can almost pick them out without looking at the names. Interesting form, also. Free verse poetry like yours has always eluded me.


----------



## Treebeard

Ah, I just can't write poetry anymore. Can't figure it out. If I ever get inspired again, I'll write something I guess.


----------



## morning star

The darkness is no more

the darkness is no more,
since Sauron's power has been broken.
The Mount of Doom is smokin',
Since the ringbearer has done his mission.
The king once again sits on his throne,
And he glares in the welcome light of the sun,
In Minas Tirith the ruling city of Gondor.
May Aaragorn live forever!


Hope u guys like this!!!

c ya later!!!!


Morning Star


----------



## morning star

*Happy Birthday PONTIFEX!!!!*

happy birthday PONTIFEX!!!! 1 more year then you can drive!!!!
So, Here's another one of my poems. I geuss i'll tell it to you for a b-day gift! Oh i did rhyme a little bit too!

Love is like the sea,
with depths so dark, yet so clear and so deep.
with calm and shinning waters in the light,

Or glitter from the stars and moon on the dark see at night.

Very strong is love.
It is strong as the currents in the foaming sea.
Or as strong as the tid rolling in from it’s long day’s labour. 

Every day the tide comes in. 






c ya!


----------



## morning star

tide not tid


----------



## 7doubles

but you need a giant vocabulary and inpecable wit. poets like william blake actuialy though the way the way they wrote


----------



## Kementari

This is the only thread im sure you'll read so..

*Happy Birthday Ponti!!!!!!!*
HURRAY!!


----------



## Talierin

Yes,
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PONTI!*


----------



## Lantarion

Thankee, thankee. I'm touched. *sniff* 
I don't think a rhyme scheme should be an essential part of a poem, I just mostly like ones that do more. There are very few if any bad poems on this thread, and they are all mine! 
Treebeard, thank you for your honest opinion. I admit I try too hard when I'm rhyming. It is easier in Finnish, when one word rhymes with about 12,000 others. 

Not to seem ehotistic, but I'd like Treebeard's (and others') opinion about another poem I posted earlier. I was inspired by it while reading 'The Diary of Anne Frank'.

Desperate 
Flee, flee, though your rights are gone 
don't wait for the sound of a burning gong 
Run, run, don't stop till your safe 
and wait for your soul to rescue your faith 

See, see, where you're running to 
don't wait, hesitate, it's not good for you 
Look, look, be weary and still 
don't look for the sound of a crumbling hill 

Hide, hide, and don't make a sound 
try not to cry when your friends are found 
Hush, hush, and stifle your rage 
for patience is a virtue of the cunning sage 

Soon, soon, will you catch the Moon 
and see all your dreams rise up with the noon 
Laugh, laugh, quietly to yourself 
concentrate on your time, on your mind and your health 

Now, now, be swift and be hushed 
it only takes one quick, even hate-ridden thrust 
Don't, don't, says a voice in your head 
don't think, don't think, soon your foe will be dead 

See, see, what your hate has brought 
your laughter was dearly and evilly bought 
Run, run, once again and don't cry 
listen to your heart, don't listen to your mind

I'll try to cook up something new now..

Belief
Morning comes and lights the moor
it's what we've all been waiting for
All the land in shining dew
is gilted as we wait for you

Winds play through the rolling hills
sunshine warms the dimlit rills
Nature starts a clean, new slate 
nights may pass, but we will wait

Keenly watch the blue-grey line
horizon's brim that seems sublime
We all so wait to see that shape
a pale white light in tattered cape

But when we fall asleep tonight
when all the sounds of darkness strike
You will arrive, upon our hearts
and deep in thought we will depart


----------



## morning star

*another poem!!!*

darkness

the night is dark and cold.
the moon is invisible,
with a great stormcloud it is covered.
The cloud sits there and hovers.
The darkness is very great.
If all the lights go out,
what then should be our fate?
we then could see nothing,
and fear might grip our hearts.
If the darkness creaped into our soul we would be filled with terror.


c ya!!


----------



## Arathin

Ponti, first off, happy late birthday! 
I really like that Anne Frank one. I have read the book and am part un-orthadox Jew, so I can relate. That is really very good, and sums up how a lot of us current Jews even still feel sometimes.


----------



## Talierin

Okay, haven't written anything that rhymes in years, but here's a little ditty I wrote yesterday. It sounds much better when sung!

The Orc from York

Oh there once was an Orc
And he came from York.
He was a little proud
and he was kinda loud
So one summer’s day
in the month of May
He leapt on the table
And he told a great fable.
He cried ‘I am Joan of Arc
and I come from Denmark!’
Well, he told a lie
so Eru made him fly.
He turned around
and he left the ground.
And nothing was heard of
or ever seen thereof
Of the nasty Orc
That came from York.

->>----Talierin---->


----------



## 7doubles

smak that crack, smash, licky lack slip past. jibbedy jab, spickity spam, bam bam.

eany meany
icha keany
i oh bubba leany
otsy totsy
bubba lochy
O. U. T


----------



## Uminya

A delayed Zum Geburtstag for friend Pontifex! 

He's in the trees
He's in the ground
You'll never see him
Till you're found
But by that time
You're already dead;
Looks like Charlie
Got your head.


----------



## Kementari

ROFL!!


----------



## Uminya

Knives are flying in the sky
The men are there to die
And when the red lights up
You'd appreciate a nicer cup

Hit the beaches at a run
Watch out for Gerry and his gun
Hide behind a dragon's tooth
Wait for the word to break loose

Where is the bird and the little boy?
Is the fat man really Kilroy?
Watch the blossom in the sky
The men are there, doomed to die.


----------



## Morwen

*dances to Tal's little ditty* BRAVO! I'm beside myself with pleasure and this weird ache in my side! *claps* I say, BRAVO!

Well, here goes my little dandy thing they call a poem (or at least I do)

The Lonely Player Upon the Shore 

Strums his lyre upon the shore,
Raising it to the sounds of the shell;
And the current's soft lullaby more.
The sea gull's soft croon of matrimony bell,
And the swirling mist come from the bay,
Surrounds the lonely player
And dances gracefully with his musical may.

He stands upon the edge of a dream,
And strums his lyre,
Of magics we could figuratively deem.
The lonely player of the lyre:
Oh! to hear him play!
The mouth would have no words to say.
The lonely player of the lyre.

His sight as fleeting as the colors in the North;
Come but few times to this shore.
He comes to guide the wizened away;
With the strings of his lyre does he implore.
As deviant and mystical as a fey,
Come this lonely player of the lyre.

The lonely player of the lyre;
I saw him once
From a far away pyre.
The lonely player of the lyre.
And now I walk from the beach,
With blooming face as a peach,
And flowing brown tresses;
And blue eyes of many stresses.

I saw him once;
The lonely palyer of the lyre,
And the cool sea breeze
Reddened and chilled and made sneeze;
And soon I was following those 
Wizened people of the wilted rose.
The lonely player of the lyre,
Did call for me upon his song of the lyre.


----------



## morning star

*more poetry*

you can write all kinds of poetry here!!!
hope you write some Pontifex!!!

I messed up last 2 times i tried to create a new thread!!
Sorry about that!!!!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

happy Late,late birthday ponti!

I stand outside,
being kissed by the gentle rain
and embraced by the cool wind.
Perfection? not quite
but close enough.


----------



## morning star

The Voice

The voice is calling loud,
Through the many corridors.
It's creeping slowly up,
Through the old creaking floors.
It's gliding down the hall,
And down the cold dark stairs.
The cold shrill voice,
Can be heard everywhere.
If you hear it,
Fear will grip your heart and will turn it to ice,
With the fear that it instills.
Who is this voice,
That turns hearts to ice from fear?



Hope someone reads this and replies!!!

May I shine brighter than the sun!


----------



## Uminya

*In The Dark, You’ll Find It*

Quiet! Was that a footstep at the door?
I’ve heard it there many a time before
It striketh unto me a terrible fear;
A mastering fright;
From which I cannot escape. It was—

Good God! What is that sound I hear?
Is it coming from the hall?
No! It is there outside the window!
I’ll hid beneath the sheets..yes
Here I am quite safe! Let the invisible—

Did the door just open? My breath comes
Quickly, I am panicking: must remain
Calm. That noise of chains dragging across
The hard wooden floor is but a figment
Of my imagination…if I just take a quick look—

Jesus Christ in Heaven, save my soul!!!
The hideous beast is there, leering at me
With its damnedly blue eyes! My
Lungs will burst if I hold my breath
Any longer…I must refill my lungs—

Begone, Demon! I scream. A hand is
Laid upon my arm, and I bolt in terror,
Flinging my blanket to the creature’s
Confusement. Crash through the door;
Run down the hall…second door on the right—

Hands with razor-sharp claws tear at my
Bare skin. The strike me with their sting,
And the venom beginneth to affect my thought.
They must be spiders of hellish origin, for I am
Paralyzed in a web; my arms over my shoulders—

Blind and nearly dead (I deemed), I am cast into
Their cave, which rocks to and fro with the calamity
Of their movements. I know no more…

It is day! I see that I have been saved and I now
Sit in the hospital. The good doctor says that
All is well, and I am perfectly safe now. I wish I
Could tell Edward about my adventure; but my head aches,
And so he won’t answer.


----------



## Úlairi

HEAT:

The roads grinned as they reflected the heat from the glaring sun
My sweat dripped from my body
Staining my already sweat-drenched shirt.

The buildings took a quick glance at me, but weren’t interested, so they went back to counting the exhausted cars
The buildings did not enjoy the suns heat either
The buildings sweat showed too
The streaks of age down its rough concrete body.

The public pool was very happy
Remaining as cool as the other delighted people frolicked in its broken surface
Getting all the attention is what the pool liked best.

Some of the buildings were cheerful 
Despite the summer heat
Businessmen and businesswomen walked into it
Swallowing them up like a caviar connoisseur eating some form of rare caviar.

Through all this time
I just stood there
Letting the powerful sun swings its fiery fists into my already beaten back
So I slowly trudged home from school as the sun sucked me dry.


----------



## Treebeard

Pontifex, am I to understand that English is your not your native language? Let me tell you, you could have fooled me.
Ok, here's my take on your poem "Desperate."
Of course, I'd have to be stupid to try to find fault with the meter of any of your poems. Everything you write is technically perfect. To tell you the truth, I've always been predisposed to poems like yours (ones that stick to a certain rhyme scheme). "Desperate" certainly conveys effectively the emotions that I think you intended (of course, I can't really know what you intended for certain, but I think it's pretty clear in this case). There are certain lines, however, that leave me a bit perplexed. For example: 

Soon, soon will you catch the moon
And see all your dreams rise up with the noon 

I don't understand where catching the moon came from, nor why this person's dreams would "rise up with the noon."

Also, is the "burning gong" from the second line a reference that I'm missing? How about "the sound of a crumbling hill?"

I hate to say this, since it goes against my nature as well as yours, apparently, but my only advice is that you should think more about what you want to say, rather than how you are saying it. I am not suggesting that you should stop writing rhyming poems, it's obvious that you have a remarkable talent, and that you should continue to cultivate it. But there are times when a couplet, no matter how perfect structurally, can be pretty much meaningless. I've noticed this from time to time in several of your poems. Try to avoid this. 

Some of your lines are beautiful. An example: 

Hide,hide and don't make a sound
Try not to cry when your friends are found

Another:

See, see what your hate has brought
Your laughter was dearly and evilly bought

These lines are metrically sound, and they don't seem at all forced. 

Well, I didn't intend to write this much, but what the hell. Great work, Pontifex. Keep it up. Maybe one of these days I'll post another poem my self.

By the way, I'm afraid I'll be leaving soon. The semester's almost over, and I don't expect I'll be visiting this forum much during vacation. This could very well be my last post until September. But, you never know...I might get sentimental, and check up on all of you now and then. Expect me when you see me. 
-Treebeard


----------



## morning star

The creatures of fairy-tales

There are many creatures of fairy-tales.
Fairies that fly all around,
Gnomes that live under the earth and tunnel through the ground.
Noble unicorns, centuars, and horses that go into battle,
Trolls and orcs that are terrible and awful.
Ents and talking trees, some are nice and some are horrible.
Elves that live in the trees with ease,
And dwarves that carve and sculpt the stone.
Talking animals that are few,
Men that rule in great cities,
And many other creatures too!


----------



## Persephone

LET THE STARS CRY FOR ME


I've fallen again,
so hard this time, I feel
like I'm drowning in my own blood
I pound on my chest 
to release the pressure.

Scream! I wanted to scream. 
To say his name.
To declare my love.
But how can I?
He's gone forever.
Gone, not even my memory can reach him.

I feel like I have withered.
I once thought I was boundless.
That the liberty of love has given me
the power to be more than I am.
But he has taken away the key,
and bound me to these chains.

I shant let a teardrop fall
let the stars cry for me.
Let their twinkling lights 
be the twinkling in my eyes when
I feel the pain again.

Let them share my sorrows.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

To a secret place I flee from the cruelty which society places on me,
The tears I cry seem oft in vain,
as my secret place my heal all.

It is beneath the cavernous cave,
above the unending skies,
beyond the near birch tree,
behind the rock of truth near the stream.

It is a place where none else can go,
is it a place where secrets are always kept,
it is a rufuge for me,when weak of heart.
It is a dream of mine I cannot part from.

The secret place is granny smith green,
with the odur of homecooking 
and chocolate chip cookies.
It's location is a secret well kept,
met in the small dreams of men at the clean nights


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

_The hardest thing_ 

The hardest thing for me to do,
is to let you leave me now,
I've longed for your love and now that I have it,
you choose to leave me behind.

You showed me how to love,
you showed me how to live,
you told me what to do..
when I feel down and sad.

After you've had your fun,
you leave and never look back,
How easy i am I to swoon,
How obvious is my naive affection?


----------



## 7doubles

<><><><><>"Wiens From the Heart"<><><><><>

she is more than i can handle
ohh, she needs more then i coud ever please
it's hard keeping up this little battle
it's even harder when praying, down on your knees
she looks at me with her crossed eyes slanted
god only knows what she sees
i had to break her badly, sadly
i had to make her half of me
and now we're waving our hands up, hands up
get your hands up high and no one gets hurt
it's like when things start to go badly
theres no understanding six feet in the dirt

by me


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I see him in the enchanting moonlight,
his dark hair, dark eyes inviting me closer,
no words he speaks but I fully understand him.
There he stands,
perfectly staged,
as he embraces me warmly..
I feel as if I am truly home.


----------



## arisen pheonix

a mirror in wich to see yourself yet it holds no image
a voice to tell the world but no one hears
a mind to change the world but no one cares
a evil to kill the world but no one fears
for there are no eyes to see the danger
nor ears to hear it
nor hands to fight it
are you afraid?
i am......


----------



## Lantarion

Mirror, mirror, on the wall
will you shatter, if you fall?
Will you crack and rush away,
hearing nature's fiery call?

Mirror, mirror, have you seen
everything that once had been?
Did you see the cities grand,
or see the lands around the Sea?

Mirror, mirror, everywhere
in the ground and in the air
There rests a power none can see
but many more can feel its glare

Mirror, mirror, on the wall
have you seen the towers tall?
Have you lived, or do you stay
and gather dust upon your wall?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Mirror, O' mirror you've always been there,
you saw my great-Grandma die warm in her bed,
you've seen my cry on my pillow at night.
I'd never want you to break,
with your beautiful 18th century french carvings on the frame.

I hope you live in my childs room,
give the same hope that you gave me,
the same exact memories,
the same exact trials.
If you ever break,
your 18th century frame will be saved forever


----------



## 7doubles

i see that the clouds can float, on the wind like river boats
images bounce back clearer, reflections of the water mirror. 
opposits ground inbetween, hollagrams a double seen
throwen stones
ripple on the water
or no one knows
the difference of the two
a gentel ring 
spreading out across the still smooth water
riding, on the blue,
dip your hands into my water, water
baith within the fountains dew


"crystal lake" (song unfinished)
by me


----------



## 7doubles

do you know, do you know 
who i was 
did you know, did you know
where i'm from
baby, do you know, and did you know
what i am
and can you tell me
why i can't


----------



## arisen pheonix

many times have i seen entire worlds
encompased in a grain of sand
or sparkling waves break their ways
twist and say let us not to shore today
in all that there is harmony and reason
but naught i find in me


----------



## Luna

come sit in fields of lavender
beneath the cerulean sky.
lie back and hear the bees' song

watch the eagles as they fly

have you ever tasted forever,
in the honey sweet moment
of a summer's afternoon?

Lie back and watch eternity
unfold,
you know it ends all too soon.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Hey all you poetry lovers check this out www.poetry.com It's an awesome websit where you can win prizes and stuff for your poetry. I've already won a silver medal and one of my poems in a book. It's cool and alot of my poems are there. Check it out and tell me what you think of the place.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Here's a poem writen by me and there's a reply poem too.

A Letter To My Friend Lily
To: my friends who care about Lily, Elanor & the new fellowship

I see the sun set as I look into your eyes,
And some how it's easy for me to realize.

I look into your face.
It's easy to see there is no such thing as fate,
God meant us to be.

I look into your eyes and mine become more open.
Open to bright clear light and not dim.

Blue as the sky on a clear spring day.
I know things were meant to be this way.

kind and uncertain are they,
Yet likely to see and obey.

I envy your eyes sometimes.
I wish they were mine.

But my envy leaves me and goes away when I take another gaze.

It' as though you don't need to smile,
your eyes do it for you.
They look at me only a short while but in some ways smile they do.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

A Reply To My Friend Elanor
To: those who care about Lee & Denneb etc. along with Lily & Elanor

Your Friendship means so much to me.

I want you to see it the way I see.

My eyes seem nothing in the light of yours.

They have not the power to lour.

My eyes seem dim and pail,

while yours shine and sail.

Looks are nothing compared to power.

When I look at you you seem to tower.

Only a short while do I look into your face 

because not much longer could I bare your gaze.

As brown as the rich earth after the rains,

to gaze to long would pain.

Piercing and vigorous
yet kind and victorious.

You have nothing to envy my dearest friend,
but oh how I do.

But then my curiosity and partial fears 

leave me and I remeber this is you.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Daddy
This poem is dedicated to my wonderful Father whom I love very much.

Who's the one who makes me laugh?
Who's the one who lights my path?
Who's the one who's always right?
Who's the one who says "Good night."?

Daddy hold me,
Daddy hug me, 
Daddy kiss me, 
Daddy love me, forever and ever

The one who lays me down to sleep, 
and kisses me on the cheek.

God bless my father. 
God bless the man.
God bless the one who understands.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Mother
This is dedicated to my great Mom who has always been there for me.

Cooking, washing, and cleaning,
Not much time for dreaming.

Loving, charming, and beautiful
and way more than suitible.

Teaching with patience and care,
She is always there.

In everything she is victorious,
and yet still finds time for all of us.

I don't just speak for myself when I say:

"Dear Mother You are more gracios, beautiful, Pacient, loving,
caring, and wonderful
each and everyday."


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

To The End
This poem is desicated to the one who inspired me. My friend Lily

I know you and Me, Were ment to be,

Together, Forever sounds lovely

From the mountains to the 
seas it will always be we.

You follow me down every road,
to make sure I really know.

It will always be you and I.
But now I must ask why.

Why do you follow me?
Why do you help me See?
Why do you help me know?
Why do you show the road?
Why do you lift a hand?
How do you understand?

Will you always be my friend?
Will You stay to the end?

Ovcourse you will, for I know you as 
well as you know me so we must know
it shall ALWAYS be we. Friends To The End


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

I know I've put a lot on here but I love writing and this will be the last for a while.

Together
this poem is dedicated to my good friend and fellow poet Laura

Together is a wonderful place to be
Together is a nice place for tea.
Together is a great place to agree,
But above all together is the BEST place for you and me.


----------



## Talierin

Very nice all of you that are way more talented with rhymes than me!


----------



## Lorien

Ok so here are my first poems. Be nice and tell me what you all think.



LELIO RISING 

Lights, camera, action. 
Can never get enough. 
Must be in the blood red glare, 
gotta strut his stuff. 

Lights reflecting off white skin 
the camera films the smile. 
the action will never ever stop, 
not even for a while. 

It all began so long ago 
on a makeshift stage, 
but how long is it till glamour 
mixes with the rage? 

Even the prince of the undead 
must find his limit past. 
For though Lelio must skilled, 
how long can nonchalance last? 

Eventually all plays will be acted 
and all songs will be sung 
Eventually the devil's road will end 
where it once first begun. 

Perhaps the world will be boring 
when there is naught left to see. 
What happens when all chances are bound 
but torment wanders free? 

When one has almost everything, 
what more can one need? 
Does ambrosia lose it's flavor 
when the god does not have to feed? 

Ah, but consider whom we speak of; 
this blond haired Lelio guy, 
he is the one who lives for 
all that he can defy. 

Each night is a play to him 
in which he is the star. 
The Brat Prince has not reached his limit; 
oh no, not by far. 

He'll need to conquer the universe 
before he's had his fill. 
Heck yeah, Lelio's risen... 
in fact, he's rising still. 


WOLFKILLER 

The ultimate mistake, my friend, 
you made so long ago. 
You killed a pack of wolves, my friend, 
In the falling snow. 

I hate to tell you this, my friend, 
but you should have died that day. 
Alas, you somehow lived, my friend, 
...now you will have to pay. 

I curse you here and now my friend, 
with eternal life. 
But in Heaven you shall not be, my friend, 
you will bear a mortal's strife. 

The need for unconditional love, my fried, 
the need for company, 
these aches you canot heal, my friend, 
as you so soon shall see. 

But though I curse you, my friend, 
I promise you this: 
Your pain shall be relieved, my friend, 
with each fatal blood filled kiss. 

Your ultimate mistake, my friend, 
you never will forget. 
But you'll never do something else, my friend, 
you never will regret. 

Because the greatest, my friend, 
of your kind you are to be. 
All will rever you, my friend, 
just you wait and see. 

I wish you the best of luck, my friend, 
even though sometimes you'll fail. 
Just remember this, my friend, 
You're the one whom all will hail. 

And from killing innocents, my friend, 
you shall always refrain, 
But in the eyes of all, my friend, 
a wolfkiller shall you remain...forever. 



THE SEARCH FOR AMADEO 

Give me the boy I used to be, 
show me the things I used to see. 
Recall the laughter I used to hear. 
Find me the things I held so dear. 
Bring back the Master I used to love. 
Oh give me the things I still dream of; 
the kisses like butterfly wings, 
the diamond and saphire rings, 
each boy I used to call my friend... 
why did that ever have to end? 
Give me paintings in Roman halls 
and songs that echo off the walls. 
Give me Bianca's lovely face, 
give me her strength, boldness and grace. 
Allow me just one backwards glance, 
please, I beg for one more chance 
to prove I'm still the angel child; 
that my past is undefiled. 
Saten's servant? That may be true. 
But please, I ask to change that too. 
Pray, don't tell me the boy is lost. 
I must find him at any cost. 
For if my search is ever to end, 
I must be that boy again. 
Help me find him, I do implore. 
Help me become Amadeo once more.


----------



## Lorien

FOR GABRIELLE, LOST IN THIS SAVAGE GARDEN.

Ice cold snow 
Falls over the wide horizon of lights… 
In solitude, a preternatural pilgrim crosses the city 
Unaware of the flow of human hearts surrounding her. 

Her long, golden hair catches the crystal wonders, 
Transforming them into diamonds, melting them into her icy eyes - 
Two stains of summer sky in the darkness around. 
She is one rose in the middle of an ocean of blood. 

Searching for what? Who knows? Perhaps for me, 
Her long-lost son, the one who made her what she is right now, 
Perhaps for death, for lies, for despair; 
Or maybe I'm wrong; it wouldn't be the first time, you know. 

Come to me, mother, come beloved, 
Let us rebuild the castle of sand we once lived in; 
Ice cold snow 
Falls over the wide horizon of lights… 

And I'm waiting for you. 

UNTITLED

Creatures of darkness, listen to my call! 
I summon you together to face our final fall. 
I am the Archangel chased from God's domain, 
Earth became my prison, I always die in vain. 
I am but the Reaper, thief of human souls, 
Harvester of freedom, hidden from them all. 
Earth is now abandoned, God has left for Hell, 
My beautiful brothers, witness how He fell. 
Feed on human passion, dreams and ruby blood, 
For no other passion compares to its flood. 
Angels that surround me, know now who I am, 
For I make this promise, I'll be known to them. 
Pathetic greedy creatures are those we call 'men', 
They'll never understand us, they'll go past our den. 
Come out from the shadows, creatures of the night! 
Humans, flee before us, we are now your light! 
Join me in this sorrow, scream out your desires, 
Let me hear your calling, merciless vampires! 

THE VAMPIRE ASCENDS

Darkness is my domain Who will love me now? 
I live and destroy I have but myself 
Surrounded by fear - I live life to the fullest 
I kill to survive. Extension of its depths. 

Religion, there's no sin I willingly surrender 
My blasphemy I shout To the pleasure of blood 
Out loud, for God is dead I never give birth 
He has abandoned us. To anything but night. 

I worship the moon Darkness I worship you 
The stars and the pain Protect me forever 
I am eternally damned You offer me victims 
Yet punishment know not. I am now a killer. 

In darkness lies my freedom I feed on the living 
I love all human kind For I am the dead 
Yet I am damned to sorrow I am born from terror - 
And frighten everyone. The vampire ascends.


----------



## *arillyn*

Is this one ok?

God hath not promised skies always blue
Flower-strewn pathways all our live through.
God hath not promised sun without rain
Joy without sorrow, peace without pain.
God hath not promised we shall not know
Toil and temptation, trouble and woe.
God hath not told us we shall not bear
Many a burden, many a care.
But God hath promised strength for the day
Rest for the laborer, light for the way
Grace for the trails, help from above
Unfailing sympathy, undying love


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Arillyan,

I love yours it's very good very true and very wonderful.

My family and I are going through a rough time right now and that really helped.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Okay this one is new. I've never tried to write romance before so tell me waht you think.

A Romance Story
Though I know we've never met before,
I've seen you in a dresm, 
And now I wish to know more.

More about you,
more about the things you do.
More about what you see,
protcularly in me.

I feel a sence of magic when I'm 
around you,
and I woder if you feel it too.
We must get together soon
so I may learn more about you.

Is this a special love?
We are like two doves.
Let us remember this place 
where we met,
This bridge remember it let's
Where everything begun, let us 
remeber and never forget this special magical love


----------



## Eithne

*Two Figures (poem about the elves)*

Two figures pass 
drifting softly through the trees. 
They are cloaked in starlight, 
their faces shining moons. 
They penetrate the darkness: 
all wicked things retreat 
to lightless dwellings far away. 
Tiny diamonds sparkle in their hair 
And their eyes 
wise and ancient 
shine like stars in the sky, 
healing all that look upon them. 
Their sweet voices fill the air with music 
in a tongue lost now to many; 
yet no words are needed, 
all know of what they sing. 

Two figures pass 
flying swiftly through the trees. 
They are cloaked in pale starlight,
their faces silent moons. 
Darkness descends behind them 
too great to stifle. 
All wicked things reclaim their lands. 
The people are broken,
fading quickly.
No longer can they restrain. 
Sweet voices tell of battles and great deeds of old 
when men were valiant 
and evil lay dormant under the land. 

Two figures pass 
gliding silently through the trees. 
Wicked things cower in shadows: 
A great evil has passed from this earth. 
Fading gems twinkle softly in their hair 
and their eyes 
wise and ancient 
Grieve for what they have lost. 
Tragic voices chant soft laments 
in a tongue lost in the ages. 
Or is it merely ocean waves 
singing their own melody against Western shores? 

love? hate? please review for me


----------



## Lantarion

The empty halls that echo
with sounds of happenings passed
Are lit by only torches
that twitch and burn out fast

The staircase, wrought of marble
that does but gather dust
Once witnessed deeds of murder
and waning of great trust

The ancient suits of armour
that sit and watch so long
Will sometimes idly rattle
and reminisce days gone

For in its days of glory
this place was full of light
The glass and marble shone like snow
and lit dark spirits bright

But even then, behind the walls
there happened evil deeds
Betrayal, murder, muffled screams
that echo in the weeds

The castle now is old and cracked
and moss grows on the stairs
The chandelier, a golden globe
is shattered, cast by wear

The house, where men would congregate
and talk important things
This house, where lords and rulers ruled
and waiters lived like kings

Now is this house a broken dream
uncovered mystery
What happened here, so long ago?
no man will ever see


----------



## Eithne

will somebody please comment on this? i know it's long, but i need some opinions....


----------



## Valar

I think no-ones commenting because its ment to be in the poetry section. But i think its very good.


----------



## *arillyn*

No prob, Pippin/Frodo  your poem is really sweet. Thinking of giving it to someone?


----------



## *arillyn*

Oh, yeah. This is a new one I made, a happier one:

Smiling is infectous
You catch it like the flu
When someone smiled at me today
I started smiling, too
I passed round the corner
And someone saw my grin 
When he smiled I realized
I passed it on to him
I thought about that smile
And realized it is worth
A single smile just like mine
Could travel round the earth
So if you feel a smile begin
Don't leave it undetected
Let's start an epidemic, quick
And get the world infected   

I wrote it today during history class


----------



## Lantarion

Arillyn, that is an excellent poem! Outstanding!!     

And sorry, was your previous question directed at Pippin/Frodo or me? Only it was right after my last post (and I would be awfully flattered).


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

I don't know who it is to but if it was me I just want to say Sorry for all the misspelings and stuff. (I can't believe I spelled Particularly that way.) And thanx and No I'm not going to give it to anyone. I wrote it for a story. The one that's in my sig.


----------



## 7doubles

i'm tired of climbing these mountains of pain
the more that things change, the more they're the same
the higher i climb
the more i come down
even though i'm no singer
my love makes beautiful sound

i cried out her sweet name and looked all around
the more that i serched the less i had found 
my heart has been broken and shoved in the ground
even though i'm no hero
by love and revenge i am bound

for the man who stold my love away 
i'm searching the night and searchen the day
and maby some day he will swing from my rope
or wind up in front of my Samule Colt

"7Doubles"
by me


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

I think I changed my mind. Maybe I'll give it to Billy Boyd. (Pippin) I would give it to Sam Sean Astin but he's maried. LOL Maybe Elija Wood Frodo. LOL


----------



## *arillyn*

Hey, thanks, Pontifex   My question was directed to Pippin/Frodo  but I like your poem as well  I like the 4th paragraph. 
Pippin/Frodo, give it to Sean Austin and make his wife jealous


----------



## Lantarion

I'm having a sort of writer's block in poetry in English at the moment, but I'm working on three poems in Finnish. They tell about how an ex-magician finds a baby boy in a forest and raises him to help the opressed people of his country. I've only finished the first poem, which tells of his finding. I don't expect you to understand it, obviously,  but maybe Elias could sum it up for you.  (BTW, the title means 'wizard's son').

Velhonpoika

Viherlehdon siimeksessä
metsän suuren uumenissa
Suven tähden valaistessa
kuuluu huuto hiljainen

Suuren puun, tuon jättitammen
heijastuupi silmät lammen
Pienen pojan seimen kannen
rakosallaan olevana

Itku, parku pienen herran
kiirii pitkän matkan verran
Muttei huuda, kiljuu kerran
kotka korkeuksissaan

Sitten astuu pitkä paimen
käessään sauva jonkinlainen
Silmät syvät velholaisen
astuu lehdon keskustaan

Puisen sauvan alakohta
kolahtaapi maahan johta
Hiljentyisi siimes kohta
rauhan tuoden lehtohon 

Paimen, ilme huolissahan
taikoo aukiosta pahan
Luoden hiljan korkeen rahan
nostaa korin hitaasti

Katsoo poikaa ilosilmin
vastaa lapsi naurahtaen
Paimen metsän halki lappaa
mustatukka käsissänsä


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Maybe I will give it to sean.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

_The long expected party_ 

In the north,
in what used to be called arnor.
the halflings celebrate,
with food and drink.
Bilbo Baggins long expected party.

For bilbo is turning a hundred-eleventy,
frodo is turning thirty-two,
altogether they're turning one gross,
not the halflings favored number.

Gandalf has come back,
to witness bilbo's secret plan,
and celebrate with joy this oh so happy day.

the party has started,
the music is merry
and the masses call for a speach.
little do they know this is bilbo's last speech.

along he progresses with his speech long and full,
he fingers his funny magic ring,
without knowledge of what it truly is.
He breathes deeply and says goodbye.
Forever more he says goodbye
and disapeers in the blink of an eye


----------



## Úlairi

Nice one Tar.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

why thankee ulari


----------



## Úlairi

Here is a little one I just thought off of the top of my head. It's for you Tar (although I don't actually feel this way about you  ).

Love is blind,
Love is fickle,
It cannot be bound,
Like a jar with a pickle.

Love is undying,
It will go on,
It’s not about buying,
And it will never be gone.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I say to you now,
I don't know how,
I lived through those awful weeks.
When my dreams and hopes fell like towers tall,
like the twin ones in NYC.

As they fell into the steets below,
the american spirit rose above the suffocating rubble, 
as flags were unfurled,
and our national song played loud and clear.

I say to you now,
after all is said and done.
my dreams came back,
and stronger than ever,
my pride grew to unproportional heights.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

someone has a big head!

This poem is off the top of my head it is based on the redwall book, Martin the Warrior.


The Tyrant and the mouse 
We see a story of passion,
and gore intense.
the story of a mouse warrior and the tyrant who stole his fathers sword.

Cowardly is the tyrant, keeping all under threat of lash.
one may stand at the end, the mouse.
He risks his life for another,
he risks his life to regain his fathers sword.
he swears to vengancce one day,
when these chains of bondage he's freed from.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

this world is so messed up,
it is like the void,
that sucks you in,
to throw you out 
dishelved and worn.

YOu cannot stop it's presence,
nor can you run away.
It hunts you down,
and leaves trifle diversions as bait.

This void grows daily,
encompassing more,
destroying thousands
and killing good dreams.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

life is short just to wait,
and sit out rainy days.
cause you never know when the end may come.
You never know when you may pass into the great abyss.

Don't sit and wait for that rainy day to end,
grab that umbrella 
and walk outside.
Whistle to the grayish sky.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

you don't have to show it off, we all know you enjoy language.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Hey Tar I didn't know you liked Redwall. Brian Jacques is very talented huh? That book is sad but out of Redwall I think it's my fav. Howw many books have you read and what's their titles. I hear the long patrol is good. Hey did you know Martin the Warrior is on tv? It's pretty good but they took some liberties.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

yeah i enjoy those books, I like them marmflox books best.LOL...martin is sad !


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Are you following the tv series?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

nope..


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

It's good you should.

What books have you read out of the series?


----------



## Luna

_if I posted this before, ignore it....lol_ 


Stuff Of Life

bless the nonsense... 
decry the sanity 
of a life lived.... 
...ordinarily. 
herald the right 
of noise; 
the sound of the 
living day 
under the rim 
of consciousness. 
this, the stuff of life.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

optime,luna!!!

i've read 
redwall
matimeo
mariel
marlfox
lord brocktree
long patrol
martin
salamandstron
bellmaker
taggerung

alll of them basically


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

I was with you all night.
I saw your eyes glitter in the moon light.
And as I gazed,
As I looked into your face,
My mind was ful of wonder.
Then I heard your voice.
Kind and gentel and yet it thunders.
and as you held me in your arms,
my heart wanted to rejoyce.
I was caught by your personality and charm.
I looked at you and wondered what you you see,
paricularly in me.
And you know that place where you hold me in your arms? that's the best place to be.
I gaze onto your face and this is what I see:
I see wonder and excitment. I see a chaleng and victory.
I see love for them and me.
I see an angel. I see a king, but I know what you really are to me.
You are mt king, but above all you are my loving, honest, caring, victorious, great, and wonderful
FATHER.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Wow i ahvn't read that many.
I have a friend who has read every single one.
I didn't see mossflower on te list. Great book.

What did you think of my poem?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

that was the title i've missed. I read it but i just forgot the title.
urs was good


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Thanx I have a great relashonship with my Dad.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

yep no prob...help me think of a poem topic


----------



## Uminya

This is a song, and can be sung to the tune of "I'm Proud to be an American" or whatever that song is called. It's not the whole song, but a part (I wrote this in the 7th grade, so bear with me  )

_Proud to be a Soviet_
And I'm proud to be a Soviet,
Where I ain't exactly free,
And I laugh at those that were caught
By the Russian KGB--
But I will not stand up or hinder them;
I'd be shot or hung from a tree,
And there ain't no doubt I'm Communist:
What else else could I be?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Hey Tar try these.

Flowers
Relashionships (Friendship romance)
Animals
School
other languages
wrting
books
things you like to do
music
movies
and whatever else you can think about.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

okay go for it.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

The stuff of miracles lays within thee,
the very air which you carry yourself shows that stuff.
It smells sweet and melodramatic,
bitter and calming.
I'll never understand,
how it is you are so small,
yet hold the pride of 1000 men.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Great stuff Tar.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

LOL.

In the dead of night,
I will oft lay,
encompassing the inumerable stars.
thinking about who I am,
and why I remain here.
Little do I know,
the joy my life is.
for I focus to much on the past,
an live with too many regrets


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Your on a role Tar!
Where do you get thid stuff?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I have no idea where I get this stuff!


The key to true hapiness
lies not in things of the physical realm.
but within your happy, jubuliant heart.
One cannot smile if they always frown,
thinking of where they messed up,
instead of where they got it right.

The key to true happiness
is contentment,
is an art of knowing true beauty
and knowing your loved


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

A note to friends

Friends be right.
Friends be true.
Friends be a light,
to those who need you to.
Friends be lovely.
Friends be pure.
Friends be lively.
Friends be a cure.
Find the road.
Let them know.
Lighten the load.
Never say "no".
Friends must mend.
Friends forever.
Friends to the end.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

May you...

May you curse the darkness away,
may you not fall under deaths everlasting strain,
may you dance to lifes many joys,
rather than weep to the sorrows and bitter things,
may you love yourself,
the beautiful person you are,
may you love another,
so you may be happy.
may you cry when you need to,
and otherwise smile.
May you defend the weak,innocent, and meek,
may the spirit guide you on your way,
into eternal joy.


----------



## Luna

_*very nice, Tar!_  

I could not find my poetic voice today, so I am posting one by 
E.E. CUMMINGS.....(hope you all like)

"Buffalo Bill's"

Buffalo Bill's
defunct
who used to
ride a watersmooth-silver
stallion

and break onetwothreefourfive pigeonsjustlikethat
Jesus

he was a handsome man
and what i want to know is

how do you like your blueeyed boy
Mister Death


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

*This is a poem writen by my Dad when he was about 17.*

A LETER TO MY RUNNAWAY CHILD 

I just felt the need to erite to you, and share with you. 
It seems that's the only way I can reach you. 
But that's not the way it used to be, Remember? Remember how you used to get up with me in the morningd and how we shared with each other the beautie of life? Remember how everything just seemed to go right even on mondays? When we took on the day together? Where ever you went I was there to back you up. We did things together. I showed you my love and you gratified me in the manner in which you strived to share of. I gave you life, and you thanked me by enjoying it to the fullest. We were happy together, But are you happy now? What happened to our relashionship? I still get up with you but you ignor me. When it comes to doing things together I'm there and waiting but you pretend I'm not, And now you've gone and done some things your ashamed of. Your ashamed because you know the things were wrong. You know I saw them, and you know you wouldn't have done them if you had been with me. I still try to share with you the beautie of life, but all you have to show me is the ugliness of sin. Is this what you want to do with my gift of life? Is this what you call living? Are you enjoying life? You try to fool me and say "Yes" but I know you to well for that. Come home let' get it back together and be one again. You know I could make you do it, but I love you too much for that. Don't be frightened I won't punish you. You've suffered too much already by being away. Come home I forgive you. Don't you see hoe much I miss you? I'm right here now and waiting for your answer. Don't reply with another letter. Answer me like you used to. With your heart. 


Your loving father, 
God


----------



## Lantarion

Wow, sad. Great. 

Trees
Walk among the birches tall
those towers green and live
Walk and wonder, while there's time
and watch the greenleaves thrive

Sit beside the oaks so wide
and wonder at their girth
Pay them homage like to gods
and thank their ancient birth

Feel the toughness of the ash
and hug its inner might
Think if it could well withstand
the strike of axes white

But don't just sigh and easily
accept this genocide
Now fight for all that's old and great
give life where they abide


----------



## Valar

Man ponti you rock, you have such a talent.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Will I find my song,
so my voice may sound over the mob.
Must I fear insults and jeering,
when I know myself they are wrong.
Why do I constantly curse the darkness
and in the end do nothing about it.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Can you tell? 

Can you tell when the earth is mad? 
Can you tell when the Lord is sad? 
Can you tell when some one needs a friend? 
Can you tell that you'll be together till the end? 
Does life tell you a head of time when a loved one will be losed? 
Does life tell you what the turn out of a dissision will cost? 
Will you know when to take and mend? 
Will you know when life will end? 
Does your mind see the future? 
Does your mind see who may be your suiter? 
Do you know how long you'll live? 
Do you know when not to give? 
Will you understand that the last thing you may say cannot be taken back? 
Will you understand you can't always get back on track? 
Don't let the last thing you say to be harsh or mean. 
But let them be kind and help build up the team. 
Say what is true, noble, right, pure, lovely, admirable, excellent, and praisworthey. 
These things are right and pleasing to HE.


----------



## Uminya

This is going to make me sound like a drug addict, but I thought I'd try just letting my thoughts move freely without the burdens of rhyme or rhythm.

I feel a coolness in the air
Which only comes at the time
When the forest surrounds me
And my eyes see with the hue
Of the green filtered through
The leaves of towering masses.
I follow the path, muddy and
Wet--but all is quiet and so
Beautiful. There is a stream
That runs beside, and if you
Listen carefully you can still
Hear that ancient song. Over
The creek the ground rises, but
I stay on the path. The wood
Opens up as the eldest trees
Rule their domain. The cliffs
Are carved by both water and
Wind until they seem as like
Living things, bearded with
Moss and crowned with trees.


----------



## Úlairi

I see a world,
A world that no longer exists,
Where no life is present,
Thanks to the famous scientist,
The one who ended the world,
I am barely surviving,
On mutated, edible fruit,
I am the last of the humans,
The solution to the problem,
My genes gave me the antibodies to survive the plague,
The virus was computer-generated,
It wasn’t a real virus,
It was a computer virus,
In my time we have chips,
Implanted in our brains,
Until one day a crazy man,
Put a virus in someone’s mind,
And it spread,
And now,
Everyone’s dead,
I survived thanks to a short-circuit in my chip,
It made me immune to the virus,
I don’t know how, 
I don’t know when,
I don’t know why,
All I know is that there was a virus,
That wiped out the human race.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Depressing Ulari !

I lean against the wind,
pretending I can fly.
to heights beyond the ground
in the clouds up high.
I observe the birds,
their flight cutting through,
flying to the mists below.
My hope is all around me,
the freedom of flight,
takes me to another place,
where I won't die of fright


----------



## 7doubles

i just got back from west side and met the most beautiful rave chick, it was electric, we kissed; she said i was sencetive in a wisper. we melt again in kiss, her breath apon my ear, my lips apon her neck we became one form. and for a moment i knew we were cut from the same cloth and were no longer humen, but two headed freakes of nature poised with the wisdom of natural selection. it was a beautiful thing and we both had teaars in our eyes


----------



## Lantarion

Cir, that was very nice. Perhaps I should try to break free of the bonds of rhyme. 

Master of Senses/The Sword
Smell the wooden gleam of the hilt
sense the heavy silver of the blade
Hear the whirr and hum of the metal
jolt as you feel the thud of steel
On the bonds of humanity's painful shell 

Master of Senses/The Bow
Love the smooth, white birch
that creates this slender whim
Be entranced by the light woodwork
and hear the arrow spin in its quiverous sheath
Bend the light that makes the string
and let fly lighting-quick fire, that will cleanse the world of nothingness


----------



## Luna

_bows in awe to Pontifex, as ever a master of language._ 


quick runs the streams
in mercurial quicksilver hue
through the mossy undergrowth
between the trunks of trees
so tall their tops cannot be seen
the stream gurgles and winds 
its way through
for an age,
for an age
down the forest
out of its darkness
into the clear shining face 
of the day
streams into rivers
river run,
river run
in mercurial quicksilver hue...
for an age.


----------



## Lantarion

Ah, I have seldom had a clearer image from a poem.  

Here's a poem I wrote - in Chinese!

_Sen lin shi lu se ru tong xing hai.
Dan huang shi mei li he shang di shi yu kuai._

It's a bit short, I know, but finding the words is difficult enough! 

Hmm, a bit of English now.

Twelve times ring the bells in the night
raindrops heavy fall out of sight
Crack slap falls the rain to the ground
on the hard earth, on an ancient green mound

Nine times wails the windy twilight
thunderclap and icicles of light
Water-drenched streets and homes deserted
quick-run fires too long averted

Three weeks weep the heavens of sleep
then after their mourning they let the Sun leap
Warm yellow hope alights the dark skies
birds,deers, wolves and green dragonflies


----------



## 7doubles

i bend the rules 
my thoughts are turning bad
i have too much time on my hands
to much time
too much time
and by now i should be dead

seven hundred miles away
and i'm still not free
voices from the past keep callen me
back home, close to the bone
the streets are all i ever knomn


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Can two humans hate eachother,
yet feel unspoken love?
Why when I look into your eyes,
i spew my hatred at you,
yet in my soul I praise your very move.
I am confused...
I'm expected to hate you,
my families prying eyes are never away,
I can never show you my true feelings,
or my family will disown me.


----------



## morning star

I'm having writer's block!
LOL


----------



## 7doubles

thats truth of heart a wounded heart that trembles so and crys with pain, crys with lust and crys with fear. love is fear and love is jelous, but a broken heat can kill you


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

The ultimate weapon

Steel is profiecient,
wit is quite lovely,
but none can compare the heart and soul of a hero.
the heart and soul of hero cannot be curropted,
nor dirtied.
It is a clean heart,
one that knows compassion,
one that knows the reachings of himself.


----------



## 7doubles

the true heart weeps, in morn and joy.
in blood and wine, bleeds truth. the heart of a hunter is the heart of an animal.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

writers block! NOOO hate cannot thinka writers block!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

A tear is an emotion,
in physical form.
It is a salty drop of
love,joy, or sadness.
It expresses an emotion,
that cannot be said.
By the mortal tounge
or even that of Eru.

Tears are what I cry,
when you leave me to the dust.
they are the emotions
that say more than words,
but less than a kiss.


----------



## 7doubles

~~~~~~~~~~BRAVO~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## 7doubles

i lied, and shed a tear.
i stold, and shed a tear. 
i hurt every one who ever loved me, and shed a tear.
but now i am a man and my tears are feirce.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

7 you are awesome and Tar can I use part or all of your poem in a story of mine?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

sure pip/fro, thanx 7 doubles.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

A bleeding heart

A bleeding heart is a venerable heart,
that is open to torrents and storms.
It cries like a rain storm,
and believes anything.

It's emotions range 
from few and far between.
It expresses anger and joy in the same situations.

It's love is pure,
as white baby's breath.
It dares not betray,
it has before been put to the test.

It clings to you softly,
worshiping your every move,
until you cruelly expell it,
the bleeding heart


----------



## 7doubles

inside
my blood is bruised and borrowed
it's course thick and thin
i need my liquid dinner
the flame goes out 
my heart exploads and burns

inside
i ate the poison apple
eve beat me to my share
my hart was torn and broken
my anger left me bair

inside
i feel the inner sorrow
feel me i'll take you there
you'll get more then bargond
i'll kill my love with care

"heart worms"
by me


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

you have such sad poetry 7!!!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

My friend...

My friend,
you were always there...even to the bitter end.
you stood by me when gales passed in front of me.
I loved you...
but not in that way.
I Loved you as a good friend..
you were always there to make sure I was alive,
when I split open my wrists...
you gave me a reason to live longer...
you gave me a reason not to die.


----------



## 7doubles

power witout force is energy
menipulation of force is power
menipulation takes thught
thought powers reaction
reaction is force


----------



## 7doubles

i'm watching the rain melt the mountains away
cofusing the afternoon sun rays
taking my time, try to pretend
that i don't run into myself over and over again 
it's the truth
whats the use
sometimes you lose

whats this i see the suns breaking free
got to get out of this house before it kills 
me
theres so much more to do, it's a beautiful afternoon


----------



## Talierin

Hehehehe.... here’s a quick little non-rhyming ode I wrote about my favorite place in the world...

*Ode to the Tattered Cover*

O Wondrous place! I sing thine praises!
Milwaukee and 1st St.,
Four stories of paradise.
Tattered Cover, beautiful you are!
Green carpet, brown shelves,
Helpful and friendly clerks,
Armchairs and couches galore!
I wander amongst your maze-like glories in a trance,
Drinking in thine colorful wares.
I smell the fresh scent of paper,
I crack open a cover to read
The words o’ wisdom, mystery, delight,
Written there.
O Tattered Cover!
Delight of book-lovers!


----------



## Luna

_this one's a bit morbid....sorry, lol _ 



the bride wore black,
the way she stood in the rain
black raincoats like the
wet-slick backs of ravens,
standing like preachers
in the not-quite silence.

the rain beat a tattoo
of sound
tropical drums on the coffin lid:
a single white rose lying there,
rest in peace.

afterwards there's mourners
like a murder of crows
feasting upon the memories.

and the bride wore black.


----------



## 7doubles

the old scrach will not heal
a naked wound of sex appeal
rageing minds
come tumble down
lift this body
off the ground
hands and feet contort
balence for suport
endings meat at one
the rabits on the run


----------



## Úlairi

This is a little one I made up on the spot (I quite like it as a matter of fact):



Little Brother

My little brother is too annoying,
He wakes me up when I’m asleep,
He likes to pay me out,
So I seek my revenge.

So in the middle of the night,
I get ice from the freezer,
I stick it down his pants,
Then I write: “I’m a loser” on his forehead with permanent ink.

Then I’ll paint his fingernails,
Then put makeup on his face,
Then I paint his toes,
And then I’ll tickle his nose.

So I do.

He then wakes up,
Then he holds his bum,
“It’s cold,” he says,
Once he disposes of the ice from his pants,
I tell him to look in the mirror.

I hear a shriek from the bathroom,
“Loser?” he asks, mad as a bull,
“I’ll get you for this,” he screams.
So I run.

What do you think?


----------



## Lantarion

Fire from the clear blue skies
hate from distant wombs arise
Red and yellow palms of dread
whose fingers many tears have shed

Lighting shooting from the ground
thoughts and words with stifled sound
Rage and discontentment wake
the feelings hid by one mistake

Water, flowing wild and free
beauty on a killing spree
Quenches fires, kills the song
pain and evil lingers on

Oh, now look what you did; you made me sad as well!  What do you think of this then?

Ulairi, you're "Brother"-poem was quite good and realistic. It seems to be an unstable sibling relationship in the poem, rather strong feelings. Good.


----------



## 7doubles

pont, that ran verry natural. like from the hart. you could never inprove it. i bet it was made on the spot. real, real


----------



## morning star

You are unique,
a one in a million,
no one was made like you.
No one else has your personality,
It crams a bunch of things into one.
I hope you succeed in everything you do.


I made it up off the top of my head.


----------



## 7doubles

in truth words have power mornin star. let loose the fealing of your sole, be blunt, be yourself and all you say and write will be poetry.
personaly i think its the best of your work i wread so far. your mental as well as your writing skills are matureing. 
and i rairly give complaments, ask Ponty


----------



## 7doubles

my bro used to throw buckets of ice water on me when i slept and that was one of more humane tricks he used to pull. so it was rater distastfull to me


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Life to me is precious,
Something not lightly taken,
It is as blessed as the many stars that haunt the sky like Gods.
Something to be treasured,
Not blasphemed.
Something to enjoy with every single breath you take,
Not to wait for a rainy day to go outside and play.
When Life is just an antechamber unto the great unknown,
It seems more like a training ground,
Than an adventure to be absorbed. 

Preposterous,
Said the king of Portugal,
When Columbus told him
Of his mission.
Preposterous,
The church told Copernicus,
When he said we’re not the center.
Preposterous,
England said,
When we declared our freedom.
Preposterous,
Is as preposterous does,
So unlikely,
It is possible with human ingenuity.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

I've got 4 brothers. (and 1 sister.) But it does not seem to me that I am worse off than you 7. Though you probobly have your own room while I don't get mine untill aug. I've been sharing a room as long as I can remember. I think since I was two. O well. to get back on subject: Tell me what you think of this poem.

When I saw you,
and your beautiful brown eyes looking back at me.
I could hardly believe it was true.
I thought my eyes were decieving me.
Tears began,
and joy was straining.
I ran and ran,
my heart was racing.
As happy and glad as I was,
I was afraid it was just a dream.
O how much I want your love,
You are clear and pure like a stream.
I run to you and your open arms,
You held me in your grasp.
Gone are all thoughts of harm,
my heart just had to gasp.
You took me back without question.
I saw you standin strong and tall.
And there was no tension.
Other than us rejoycing in our meeting there was no one there at all.
I was reunited with one I love.
With one I know will take care of me.
We now both know what was given to us from above,
and now we can learn and find together and see what we will see.
You are wonderful and mighty 
and I'm so glad the Lord has given you yo me.
I knew in my hear you were really alive,
and I know that together we will survive.
I would want no one but you. I would want no other.
No other but you my dearest wonderful brother.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Thanks! I wrote two that morning and one the night before.
Here's the other one I wrote yesterday morning.

He will find you paths to paradise if only you will follow.
But if you choose your roa on your own paradise you will never know.
The right road will lead you to the right place,
but the wrong rosd will show you the wrong face.
Lost you will be,
if you do not follow He.
Righteousness and love you will gain if you follow Him,
but if you follow faulse whisperings all you gain is sin.
Choose the right road, find the right path,
And you may find what you might lack.
How easy this seems to me.
How could one NOT see.
Just follow him,
and not sin,
and paradise you will see.


----------



## morning star

Thank U,Thank U 7.


----------



## Lantarion

Good poems all round. Most of them are quite surreal, and interesting. Surreality is a great speaker of metaphors. IMO anyway.

Fear
Burning darkness in my mind
so unknown, not hard to find
It won't go, God knows I've tried
weariness won't let me fight

All my thoughts are filled with this
evil thing which brings no bliss
Soon my maddened, fleeting kiss
will dislocate my sanity

Demons, creatures so unseen
live where all my thoughts have been
Only hope, so sharp and keen
can save me from desparity

Darkened light has left my soul
now my mind is in control
But when will this thing return
to steal my sleep and watch me burn?


----------



## 7doubles

the humen mind is an organic black hole, of thought matter, and i'v got amazing adrenlin ducts. my body is a chemical factery. some day they'll stick me in a can, like some luggery drum. untill the time i seen flying marble flatend capaital ships. i drove away into a paradign shift, a M'c Donalds on each side of the highway, with the same cars coming out to the drive throughs. then the car streched by Lehighi and made it back, one hundred tons of fun, a gang of people run, up to me, then i took over the corner.

"origin"
buy me


----------



## Úlairi

> _Originally posted by Pontifec_
> *Surreality is a great speaker of metaphors.*



Yes, when one thinks about it I suppose it is. But one does not need *that* many metaphors to make a great poem.


----------



## Lantarion

Certainly not. Most poems simply describe surroundings or happenings, and are incredible to read. As in literature: the LotR has no intended metaphors, yet it has been proclaimed the greatest book of the 20th Century. Now what did you think of my poem? 

Trees and green-tipped forest eaves
that wail upon the floor
Will shine and well reflect the glow
of sunlight nevermore


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Triumphantly the herald’s play, 
The brass and drum and string,
Welcoming the new order forth,
Praising its calamity.
Victoriously the conqueror stands,
Fronting the teeming masses below.
Haughtily the leader speaks,
“Bow down to honor me.”
The masses fall unto their knees praising the conquering demon.

In a cell,
Dank and lonely,
The conquered men lay ever lowly,
Wishing revenge on the tyrant,
Wishing death to his soul.
Defiantly they stare outside,
Through the windows barred.
Never flinching a knee cap,	
To bow to the Tyrannical lord,
Instead they yell a defiant sound,
“Slay the Tyrant Lord!”
The masses stop their praises,
To listen to the voices yelling,
“Slay the Tyrant Lord!”

The masses think for themselves,
Why they praise such a man as he,
Who caused otherwise good men to say,
“Slay the Tyrant Lord!”
While the silence dwells ever longer,
The Tyrant signals to his guard,
And the riotous prisoners yell no more their defiant chant,
“Slay the Tyrant Lord!”

A rebellion now begins,
The masses no longer worship the tyrant,
But yell the defiant prisoners’ plea,
“Slay the Tyrant Lord!”

The Tyrant 
now lays bound and gagged,
He lies on the dank cell floor,
Stripped of his triumph,
Stripped of his glory,
He cries a merciless threat,
“Death shall come to all who did this!”
The masses shake his threat away,
He no longer holds fear in their souls.
Now the Tyrant is truly out of his triumph,
Out of his Glory.


----------



## Úlairi

> _Originally posted by Pontifex _
> *Certainly not. Most poems simply describe surroundings or happenings, and are incredible to read. As in literature: the LotR has no intended metaphors, yet it has been proclaimed the greatest book of the 20th Century. Now what did you think of my poem?
> 
> Trees and green-tipped forest eaves
> that wail upon the floor
> Will shine and well reflect the glow
> of sunlight nevermore *



Glad to see that you agree with me Ponti. I quite enjoyed your poem as a matter of fact.


----------



## Lantarion

Thanks, Ulairi.
Great tale you had there, Tar! Very descriptive, and not a bad plot either. 

Again
Land of Green, so green and tall
majestic, great and strong
A land of true magnificence
a bliss renowned in song

Among the twisted railroad tracks
between the metal walls
Around the lamp-poles, cracked and worn
breathtaking, brown-wound scrawls

Across the fractured tarmac roads
upon the warehouse roof
There grow these things, so live and good
this Nature's final proof

Before the Fall of industry
before the lands were swept
Before the revolution all
the oaks and willows wept

But now that justice has been served
and iron rules no more
At last, machines are useless now
and flora holds the shore

But how long will this Eden last
how long till death awakes?
How long will Man regret his deeds
before the meadow shakes?

I must admit, I like this poem. I hold it to be one of my best. So far.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

I made this for my parents.



What is good enough to represent love? 
Could it be, white and pure a beautiful flying dove? 
A man and a woman mode for each other. 
To one day become "Father" and "Mother". 
When two are in love, it's like watching angels above. 
Love and romance. 
Holds the heart in a trance. 
I know you two were ment to be. 
And I'm so glad your othority is over me.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

What happens when two get torn apart? 
What happens if rules do not permit their love? 
Will the two follow their heart? 
Or will they obey the law of love? 
Runaway they could. 
But perhaps stay and simply disobey they would. 
Will they hide their feelings? 
Will they keep hidden these dealings? 
How do they conciel their love and emotions? 
How long will they keep back their hard devotion? 
They have a choice to make. 
Which road will they decide to take? 
To love and die? 
To live and lie? 
What will these two decide?

Tell me what you think. I don't usualy erite romance.


----------



## morning star

Oh, Pontifex I Loved the 4 liner of yours from a while back!
It is magical!


----------



## 7doubles

the day pulls you away
and my desire has grown
and sooner or later
you'll be comeing home
home all alone
with no one,
no way
no where, to run

come back home
and be the girl i love
forget the sun
and be the only one

all this time, i'm, thinking of you
tell me what if i know what i'm telling you
didn't you realize that you captured my sole
i dont even know
but my hart keeps calling me home

"alone"


----------



## 7doubles

tend the garden of its crop
its time to make with marry
drink the necter of the gods
apple berry cheri

with the cross of moon and sun
drink for sleep or drink for fun
one for peice
two for war
three for death
four, no more


----------



## morning star

Oh, how I wish I could look into Galadriel's pool,
Just one glance.
I wish I could visit with the elves in Lorien,
To see the marvel of the trees,
The trees with their golden leaves.
To smell the sweet parfumes of the air,
To let my hair blow in the wind,
To run through the forest.
To spend one day and one night,
Oh what a pleasure it would be.




I just made this up!


----------



## 7doubles

i like some.


----------



## Lantarion

It would be nice if, when requested, people would actually comment on other peoples' poetry! I try to, but what can I do if I'm getting a huge inspirational vibe?? 
Let's see.. 7, your poem about drinking was very nice. It has some sort of rhyme scheme (which is not cmopulsory, I know, but it does flow better), and the idea of anti-promoting war and humanly natural killing was very good.
P/F, I liked your poem on love. It was sort of story-like, but at times it seemed that the rhymes were too forced. It is good overall, don't worry. 
Now what about *my* (allegedly best) piece of poetry?! Now that does sound self-centered, and we shouldn't need the praise of others, but I really think it is my best so far, being about how technology is overrunning nature. Thank you.
Morning Star, which poem was this exactly? You mean the one with only four lines (duh)? I only whipped it up quickly, but I'm glad you like it! 
And sorry, Ulairi, but your last poem was at least a page ago, and I haven't read it thoroughly yet.I like your poems overall, but there are some bad ones (as with everybody, esp. w/ me!).


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Cool I like everyones poems.
I'm in the mood to sing so the next poem posted I'm going to sing it.
not that yall care.


----------



## 7doubles

the poem was designed around the phrase "apple, berry, cheri" a (Verry Fine juice that was sold in the 1980s and is no longer made.) then once positioned properly to ryme, it took form with a mind of it's own. remember these poems are written on the spot and still seem to flow acording to pose. sing-song like tom!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

If I fell would you catch me,
or let me fall to the abyss below me?
If I asked would you carry me,
if I was hurt an unable to walk?
If I asked to have your love,
is it a gift you would give away?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Hey TaI sang it but for a song it's just a begining a poem it's great.
I just wanteg I know it's stupid but it was fun.


----------



## Úlairi

Poem of poems (made up on the spot mind you!)



Poems are boring,
Poems aren't cool,
Poems cause snoring,
And now I see why they make you write them in school!


----------



## 7doubles

funny, haha


----------



## 7doubles

running nakid in the feilds, hair flowing long and free, cloaks the slender body in the breeze. dancing, dance, sing, rejoice. all give praise in lament to her poise, poison of love, a hart enthalled by perfection. the body designed by naturial selection. in the begining her eyes were the only light, and she danced in the still quiets of night.

"wendolin"


----------



## Lantarion

Teehee, Ulairi. 

On the edge of thoughts and deeds
shines a thing we cannot see
Once a tower great and strong
was all but swept by vanity

It can't be seen, but sensed by few
it calls us from the falling dew
In leaves, in grass, in all the air
its presence thrills us through and through

We can not think to understand
the grandness of its graceful hand
It guides us in our trail of life
but won't be found in any land

For in our minds this feeling dwells
and deep inside out hearts it wells
Crying, "Can't you see I'm here?"
it's echo fills the rolling dells

But we can only bow our heads
and creep our way back into bed
For never yet, or not just now
will Nature rear its noble head


----------



## Úlairi

> _Originally posted by Pontifex_
> *Teehee, Ulairi.*



Glad to see some people think I have a sense of humour.


----------



## Lantarion

*Damn it!*

I see my post before has not helped: the no-commenting policy on other peoples' poetry continues. Only if a poem is incredibly spectacular will people say anything!
Speaking of which, Tar your poem was great! I notice you like to write love-poems. That's good, there aren't many of them around (although I wouldn't want every poem to be all mushy  )


----------



## Kementari

Well since this thread is now part of my guild, I guess its my job post my opinions here..

Ponti no one is commenting on your poetry becuase they are proably awe-struck and extremely jealous of your incredible writing talent. There certinly ins't anything bad anyone can say bout your poetry 

Tar your poems are great too, and 7 your poems are really deep. This is THE best thread on the forum


----------



## 7doubles

i climbed atop the pinicle of life
i died not once or even twice
seven times i fell
seven more then i will tell
and i can not describe
just how hard i paid the price

i wanted out 
till i found out
what out's abought

i saw the sky, a neon pasty light
i closed my eyes, and try best to keep my mind
somehow i know, i know i did it all to me
sometimes i know
sometimes i hate myself and what i've come to be
sometimes don't
this time i'm gonna leave it out across the shore
wash away
wash it all away, i don't need it anymore

so don't help me

this time i'm taken the slow way out
i'm comen, i'm comen down
no time is right when no time is the limmit
this time i'm go'n home

"the other side of morning"
by me


----------



## arisen pheonix

life demands anger
anger demands blood
blood demands vengence
vengence demands a victim
victims demand death
death demands life


----------



## 7doubles

let me tell you abought the ABCs 
the fundamentles of the birds and bees
diamond rings bring chicks gallore
no job kicks you to the door

so when it comes to loven,
i was running out of time 
i got one foot in a coffin
the other stepping on a mine

my sweet baby did me wrong
she said she'ld love me all night long
but when i heard the phone bell wring
she told me to go and pack my things

i got get moven
she said i got leave
be quiet on the way out
and use the backdoor please

so when comes to loven
take it from the man
when you're dealen with a woman
you best get it while you can

"rock n roll man"
by me


----------



## Lantarion

Well thank you Kem, but I was talking about everybody's poems, not just mine. Not every poem has to be commented on, but at least on in three, I think. But whatever, let's just do what we do.  

Desolation
Red and barren, silent strife
worn by storm, bereft of life
Cold-eroded dells of death
the weather cold and sharp as knife

Before the stars fell from the sky
and hopes were strewn with one great cry
Before the tide of death was sprung
all once was green, not left to die

The seas and rivers filed the earth
the land was graced with nature's birth
The trees and fields and valleys green
were happy, all but Heaven's hearth

But then, amongst the joy and bliss
there felt was something gone amiss
A burning stone, one island wide
sealed all the lands in Death's cold kiss

Now bleak and bare though it may seem
for countless years have killed the dream
There lies, beneath a sea of rust
a shining peak, up from the dust

This is based on the supposed story of the planet Mars; how it once had an earthly climate, and how it was destroyed, and how water has been found there only recently. It's very exciting! What do you think?

7, that last piece of poetry might even be your best. The rhyme scheme is good (even though it doesn't matter, I know), and it has a sort of 60's-style to it, like Black Sabbath, Deep Purple or Dylan's lyrics. Great work.
Phoenix, yours was very 'nice' and grim, and it's shortness only added to its dark being.


----------



## 7doubles

do you want a taste
just a little taste

well i can't believe that you, whould betray me
the devel will pay your dues. but why would you play me
[and all that i wanted was just some time
but you never could make up your mind
and now the bottom has finaly fallen
you can come up and claimb it all when
you finaly decide 
to bleed me dry]....... *(great verse)

relax, relax 
don't you cry
the time has come
to say goodby
gooooodbyy

but i'm never gonna change, change
change my hart
i'm liven on the end, end
the end of a silver dart
all i am
i am what i am
who are you and what can you do

i am what i am 
and you are who you are
why then
cant we grow
beyond the ancient flow

thow down to the ground
can you hear the sound
i can feel you
ok, ok
it's all right
ok
it's our nite
ok

ko,ko,o,wo,o koaoaoa away....away
i am who i am
you are what you are 
lets go
to the flow

"not finished"

Pontifex nice use of the verb "bereft" are you a Raven fan? "quote the raven "never mo


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Gawd...for like the past week i could not find this!!!

I stood apoun a pillar tall,
I saw all the peoples down below.
I gazed at how they live life,
so boring and constant.
I held with me that feeling,
and was convinced to make my life not ordinary.
convinced to make it different every day I stay here on earth.
for life is not worth living,
if you do the same thing,
life is far too short for anything like that.


----------



## 7doubles

at least i got one good verse out of that last one. i think most the rest will go in the scrap pile.

what do wou think Tar Ancal.


----------



## Lantarion

It is great, 7. Why do your poems always talk about love troubles, pain and agony, bad lives or other grim subjects? Not that they suck, I'm just curious.
Tar that was nice as well. Contemplating the lives of 'regular' people, as a king of god or whatever. At least that's how I see it.
Oh and 7, this is not your fault, I know many people who get this wrong. It's not "Quote the Raven".. It's "QUOTH the Raven"! 'Quoth' is an old way of expressing speech. Sort of Shakespearian. 
What do other people think of my Mars-poem? Beside the use of the word 'bereft'?


----------



## 7doubles

it is hard to write happy poems witout sounding cheesy or lame and i have a lot of pent up frustration from having my heart broken and the fact i'm a little insain. the mars poem sounds lonely. like a sad metafore.

Edger Allen Poe rules!


----------



## 7doubles

into the ground our souls are bound
to live therein to die
to fight death untill the end
and pray that death will die

our bones are set in catacombs
where tombstones mark our lives
in shatows deep where spectors creep
and haunt the crypts of time

when death is born life dies
in death life is void
death comes in the dot of an i
death is death and life is life

"pushnpull"

(heavy metal)**potential


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

7 doubles your poems kick!

Tears are what dampen my pillow,
tears are what come out, 
when I dwell apoun loosing you.
Tears are emotions unsaid,
tears are emotions in full force,
when I think about why I still feel for you.

Crying amidst the joys in life,
I cannot lie,
dampen the hapiness that lay before,
these tear stained cheeks of mine,
the mascara laced pillow from sobbing,
when I should've been smiling.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Life is but a tattered cloke,
mere mortals are meant to peice together,
to sew so it can cover,
the dissilusioned hearts of men.

It is a cloack that's one size fits all,
but since the cloak never chooses to fit just right,
we fall.


----------



## 7doubles

help, help me 
the desire is calling me
i, know what you think
my life is down the drink
why
oh why
am i home all alone
and i'm dying inside

slow down
take your time
relax
clear your mind

no dought
you'll have to fight
off the dread
of the dead tonight

but tomarrow will come
and with it the sun
again
a new way
for the new day
my friend

runnen.......
we're runnen with the dead

"ten fourty five"


----------



## Lantarion

Maybe you should write new stuff. Your ideas must have evolved over the years, along with great stuff for poetry. Everything I've posted here I have written on the spot! I pick subjects I know about or am interested about, so that however much it stinks it will mean something to me. *awwwww!* 

Required Peace
Chisel made of rough-hewn stone
cracks upon the wall alone
Dents and rifts that tell a tale
and symbols ancient, strange and old

Smooth in places, rough elsewhere
rockface gleaming does its share
All the lore applied to him
will not be dimmed or slain by wear

Then, although the hewers left
nothing in the valley slept
Creatures strange and shadows tall
crept all about the deep, old cleft

After centuries of time
after sleep and rest sublime
The writings, scrawled upon that wall
was woken once again to rhyme

People, learned monks and scribes
came to witness culture's prime
All the marks were written down
the runes were washed of dust and grime

But the words of secret rite
were not yet ready for the light
Of outside forces, ignorant
about the great, long-concealed might

Suddenly a flash of blue
shining, quick, with green-stroked hue
Lit the clearing, all the dell
and everyone slept long and true

When the final man awoke
surrounded by a whistful smoke
They knew not whence they had arrived
and where their blindness was derived


----------



## Luna

the night punishes
with its darkness
since lack of light
lack of sleepiness
seems to require thought
and the thoughts that come
are torturous,
they scrabble in the brain
like idiot goblins,
all teeth
all bite
the darkness weighs heavy
on the chest
the struggle for breath
amplified in the silence
so thick is that quiet,
one can hear the teardrops fall
---plink, plink---
wetting the bedsheets.


----------



## 7doubles

oh you got to know
freedom
of the sole
you got to feal
and you know its real
stand up and fight
sometime

clear
the way
the one
for the many

the union is dead
the masses have grown
the world spins violently
out of controll

the system is flawed 
the astablishment failed us all
united we standed divided
and then we fall

the illution of the creature comforts of life
the people had enough of all your sterio types
what you gonna do when the people finally turn on you


----------



## Luna

godlike they sit upon their thrones
and pronounce judgement upon the weak
god-less they are in their lawyerly robes
with their books and paper
pretending not to deal with flesh and blood,
body and soul,
heart and mind.
They pretend not to hear the pleas for mercy
they are deaf and dumb to karma,
their wisdom is not gained through deeds
but truly, they are carrion
feeding upon the pain and fear
of those unfortunate enough 
to cross their path.

Aye, scum sucking dogs.

And their eyes are empty and
without remorse.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Sleeping beauty and the spindel

Towers cascading house a spinning wheel,
to cause a beauty to sleep forever more.
To give revenge to witch so evil.
The sixteen year old arrives,
her blonde hair shimmering.
The witch appears to look like a maiden,
and tells the girl,
"Touch it, you know you want to."
with aprehension she pricks her finger,
the blood drips, 
as she colapses onto the elegant bed.

A hundred years later,
a court lay slumbering,
as to not bear the sorrow of the princess.
a prince so dashing arrives,
he cuts down the vines,
and the roses with thorns,
he slays the dragon,
terrible and malicious
The sixteen year old beauty he sees,
sleeping so innocently,
he gives her loves true kiss,
and breaks a spell.

How Happy!!!


----------



## 7doubles

if i told you that i love you
then you must believe its true
i know i dont say it enough
or as much as i'd like to
but every time i see you
my words turn to dust
i mean you leave me speachless
your looks are, dangerous

play me for my money honey
play me like a fool
sometimes you have to pay to play
and i'm realy playing you

i'm hooked on you
and i dont know what to do
believe me baby
i'm so in love with you

"rumble seat love"
(needs work):no backbone


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Spoken humbly Ulari.

You are an angel,
dear and kind,
your wings reflect the tallest of buildings.
Your whispy hair is ever so handsome,
your guardianship of me,
I treasure greatly.

you've never told me that I should stop,
but told me to,
inadvertently.

Oh How I love and care for you,
how I wish the seasons went by,
and you were still here on earth.

"My dead boyfriend"


----------



## 7doubles

i loved my mom i loved my girlfriend i loved my brother but now they're gone
and i should be dead seven times over
what does god see in me?
is the eath my punishment
or reward
or is it my last chance


----------



## Luna

forest quiet.
the usual voices
of the creatures there...silent
because something walks there
And it walks alone.

The creatures cower in the shadowy groves
and the devilry commences,
rituals....
....unspeakable
but somehow necessary,

as Rite, 
becomes
Right.

Til night passes
with the Dawn
and evil fades,
expunged by Light.

The creatures hide no more,
---and forget---
until some Night,
when something darker
comes to walk

among them.

Devilry commences once more.





_ramblings of a mad mind_ _ramblings of a mad mind_


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Deeply I breated,
my heart beat tensely on,
my muscles readied for the race.
the seconds went by so slow,
till I heard the gun go,
and i ran futher along the track.

Sprinting to the finish,
so far away,
counting the meters till I win the day,
counting the seconds until i finish the race.

I'm nearing the end,
i taste sweet victory,
the cake is not so far away,
I brake through the rope,
and beat all my foe, 
i've finally won the race.


----------



## Lantarion

Cycle
Watch it falling, small white stars
perfect beauty yet unmarred
Nestling in the new-made rifts
and sleeping where cold dreams now are

Watch it rising, great red light
over mountain, ceasing blight
Changing colour, growing hot
cool and kind but not yet bright

Watch them swaying, beautifully
floating in a deep-green sea
Sunlight filtered through themselves
the woods rest in tranquility

Watch them falling, brown and red
onto natures softened bed
From up high to ground down low
leaves and leaves that now lie dead

Once again the snow falls down
decorating nature's gown
When they come again next year
the lands will greet them, lost but found


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Lazy days,and pink lemonade,
willow tree's and hammoks,
Watermelons,are only afew of the summer symbols.

Summer is a season,
warm with a sunny glow.
a season filled with warmth and hapiness,
filled with gladness from all.

The days are warm and slow,
the nights are cool and clean.
And the front porch swing is always swinging,
by people or the gentle breeze.

Utopian gladness,
a feeling of ecstacy,
a joy of feeling,
footloose and fancy free.


----------



## Úlairi

It was all alone in the dark,
Under the light of the moon,
It slinked and slithered in the park,
And near the blue lagoon.

It climbed up the tallest tree,
And burrowed underground,
It crawled very close to my knee,
And you'll never guess what I had found.

A little riddle made up on the spot, see if you can guess what I had found.


----------



## 7doubles

time can be your friend
time could be a stranger
time could be a lovely thing 
but time is full of danger

so if you want to have a good time
you got to make it last
and if your down with the energy flow
your gonna have a blast, ya, yaa

take your time 
dont waste you life
it's true
or time will run out on you.

"time"


----------



## Lantarion

What's with the 'ya yaa'? Do you write song lyrics, 7? It was good, though, nice with 'stranger-danger'.
Ulairi: It might have been a shadow, but it couldn't have gone underground.. A worm? 

Can you see the nothingness
that sweeps our mountains clean?
Can you feel the emptiness
that fills our deepest dreams?


----------



## Eithne

here's one about eowyn... i wrote it awhile ago but it's crap, sry 

Among kings she stands, 
tall and fair. 
All can see what she desires 
but her beauty is her jailer. 
Her place is with her own, 
not in frays on broken fields; 
this they tell her. 
But hard she is, 
hard and cold, 
and listen she does not. 
Clad in shining mail 
she rides as a warrior 
over dead fields to unspoken dangers. 
Fatal blow she deals 
and fatal blow she recieves. 
From her people's greatest victory 
comes her deadliest peril. 
Renewed she awakens 
to light and love 
Her icy fortress falls away 
to a flame rekindled 
and a hope reserrected. 
In her eyes burns a passion unconcealed. 
In Gondor she dwells, 
and among lords she stands, 
tall and fair 
and free.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

seein' the stars,
how mightily the float,
above the mortal earth,
but not beyond the human heart.

seein'the stars,
haughty they may act,
but humbly they speak,
humbly they speak.

Dancin' in the clouds,
floating on the breeze,
remeberin' the days,
when i was once so free.

it may not rhyme but imagine it with a gospel tune!


----------



## 7doubles

all or nothing
all then nothing
all for nothing
all and nothing

bang, crunch, bond break
punch, grove, dredge gouge
run in place
walking sticks
the white nite
paradign shifts


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

clean is the freshly fallen snow,
crisp it sounds when you step on a barley trodden path,
it falls in layers,
covering the earth like blankets and sheets,
heavenly covers to comfort the lost


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I gave to you my heart,
in a silken box,
I wrapped it the finest of cloth,
to show you how i felt,
I filled the left over space with diamond chips,
and golden dust,
to present to you the beauty that cannot go unmatched.

I gave my heart to you again,
in hopes that we could mend,
the hardships that we felt before,
the hardships that never left.

Although the silk is slightly used,
the diamonds and golden dust,
seemingly less,
that is what you did to my heart,
the day that you left.

Now i cry,
a silent cry,
i do not want to feel rejection,
because the beauty of my heart,
is not as much,
as it was when we first met.
~~~~the box and the plundered heart~~~~


----------



## 7doubles

i pressed my love on paths yet untred.
the fabric of my being meshes a barior i move aside
i fumble to be free
sweet spoils to concer and cluch
hands and legs form a two headed octapuss 
i could die like this


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

optime 7!

The heart that is trapped,
the heart that is melancholy,
is my heart when I belonged to you.

I trusted you,
to be so kind,
but you barred me in,
and gave me no room to answer why.

You trapped me in,
this cage of mine,
while saw others,
in the world outside.

You expected me to be faithful,
when you yourself,
where sleeping around.

When I rebelled,
you hit me down,
you beat my hard
unto the ground.

My body bruised,
my heart so torn,
between your harsh tones,
and gentle,loving touch you have,
that you never want to show.

I want to leave,
but why do i look back.
when I know i'll just be back,
to the same tortchers if i choose to stay.


----------



## morning star

A snake Ulairi?

LOL


P.S. Close only counts in horse shoes and hand grenades.

Does anyone like my sig? I know it's over three lines.


----------



## Lantarion

LOL, good sig. I've heard that joke before, but it's still funny.


----------



## arisen pheonix

i today have seen tommorow 
and in doing so 
forgotten yesterday

i today remember yesterday
and learn from mistakes so
i wont make them tomorrow

i today am lost
and can neither see
yesterday or tomorrow


remember mistakes, anticipate the future, live in the moment


----------



## Uminya

A silent melody drifts through time
Without discernable rhythm or well-made rhyme,
It brings solace unto the heart
Until and beyond the world you do part,

It buds on the trees and opens flower
Through the ancient Earth receive its power,
And when the sun sets low in sky
You'll feel that essence flowing nigh,

For what lies within ancient, grey stone?
Or within withered flesh and clean-picked bone?
What can you touch in forests of might
Which can later bring terror so deep in the night?


----------



## Uminya

*Thoughts From the Wealthy Man*

I remember a time not so long ago,
Things were so much easier then.
The world was much smaller to me.
Days filled with so much nothing--
But free from worry and dread.
Why, I ask, did these things change?
But I already know the answer:

For every gain there is a loss
For every joy there is a pain
For every fact there is a ploy
For every deed there is a pact
For every plead there is a cost

Knowing the answer, some might go back
To try and save what they might have had
But not for any price or prize here on Earth
Would I ever give up what I now have.


----------



## Lantarion

Ack! *bows until cracking sounds are heard from his spine* Marvelous Cir.

I used to dream of being brave
and proud like handsome knight
But that was long before I heard 
I'd have to go and fight! 

I learned to use a sword quite well
and learned the art of war
But that was long before I heard
what all of this was for!

I tried to ride a great big horse
a steed of great renown
But that was long before I knew
he'd throw me to the ground!

I wanted so to wear that helm
and walk in armour grand
But that was long before I found
that I could hardly stand!

So now that I'm a gallant knight
and rescue ladies fair
I want to give some good advice:
all paladins beware!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Bravo chaps!I'm afraid I won't be able to follow that up, but i'll try!

Underneath these stars above,
so many have died,
so many have been lost,
so many tears,
innumerable to count,
have been poured.

From the days of the Arthurian knights,
to the battles of the Black and tan's.
How many people have died,
trying to free themselves,
from tyranny about.

And still the battles are waging,
but instead of swords, and sabers,
the weapons are pen and tounge.
These hills have seen more honest days,
they've seen more forward fights.

But now the days of revelry and knights have passed,
the more honest wars are over,
now the deciet and cruelty of the politician,
whose tounge is as sharp as a dager,
and pen as harmful as a sword.
Carefully he does play with our minds,
cruelly he does play on our very emotions


----------



## 7doubles

i have seen glory, cancer
i never had hope
only faith, dininishing
my will, unbending
my heart, weak
i only find in comefort, insanity, tonal chaos
i cant wait to go wild again
i feal like a robot ant
if i dont bust loose soon, i'll spontainiosly combust


----------



## arisen pheonix

to me peace is eternally thrust
i run and hide praying for 
the chaos that i trust
i shun the light and
take sanctuary in the shadows
i flee the crowds and take 
comfort in my solitude
i loathe reality finding
shelter in the unreal
that is why your honaroble
judge ship i do my best to
destroy cilvilization as we know it 
and show the others this other
better way by saying
i solemnly swear to tell
the truth
the whole truth
and everything but the truth

dumb isnt it?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Destiny is driving us,
mercilissly against the harsh winds.
pushing us together,
and pulling us apart.

Destiny does not care,
that we feel bonds of love,
stronger than life,
but destiny cares,
to put our strong love to the test,
so it may become stronger.

Destiny is a funny thing,
it is diverse as H20,
but as sturdy as the hearth and home.
It shows us the way to be closer,
when at the same time it pushes us apart.

Destiny is everywhere,
destiny is here,
nothing can bond us like destiny,
nothing can bond us like love

-so it sucks, i tried-


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

~Lament for Poor Ophelia~

Angels sing the most somber tune,
Lamenting poor Ophelia,
Once a maiden so joyful,
So lively.
Now a tragic girl to behold,
Her eyes are maddened,
Her songs so mournful.

Yet now she has passed,
Unto the great unknown,
Drowning herself in a nearby stream,
Flinging her body to its flow.
She once was a girl,
Breathing and gaily dancing.
Now she is a corpse as cold as stone,
As haunting as hell.

She is a memoir of a tragic time,
When Denmark’s royals and high officials,
Weaved torrential webs,
Of incest, and malice and hate


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Underneath the cobwebs,
the cobwebs of my terrible past,
lies a memory event time cannot forget.
a memory of you in my life.
It haunts the very house in which i live,
a demonish ghost that haunts my perplexed soul.
Within the confines of my heart,
it mostly dwells,
playing with me feelings,
torturing my soul.
I cannot leave that image behind.
It haunts me wherever i go,
the image of a place,
where I dwelled with you,
and suffered immense abuse


----------



## Elbereth

I rarely ever share my poetry with anyone. And I am not even sure if it is any good...but here it is...so please, do be kind  .

The path unwinds, but twist
...which way
A vision clear in sight...

Hope, but lost beneath a fear
...glance back
but don't look twice...

The storm surrounds me
...Lost the way
but guided by the light...

of a vision that was so clear...
...but faded away with the night.


----------



## Elbereth

Ah! I found it!!! I wrote this poem in the midst of my finals during my senior year in college. I was writing a 20 page report on the Tale of Genji at the time...when I got suddenly inspired... I am sure many of you students will appreciate it as much as I did!

**Ode to Distraction**

Vanish thy strings 
that hold progress back...
Let Ambition see us through
the muddle of diversion...

For Anxiety lives
but must not hold firm...
To the necessity of completion! 

(hehe...I love this poem!  )


----------



## Úlairi

And a good poem too Elbereth.

Remarks removed by Ancalagon - PM to discuss.


----------



## Uminya

Ulairi, unless you have a poem, do not post in this thread again.

For the rest of you, keep up the good writing!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Dreams that I have dreamt,
have come and gone,
but when dream that has always held on,
is the dream that i have with you,
the dream of living a lie.

To admit to love is dire,
to not admit is sin,
to deny my feelings for you,
is hurting me so deep.
but our lives so different,
can love really exist.

My heart is telling me to go on,
my mind is telling me to stop.
Bound by your words of affection,
set free by career.
Yet you look so kind,
why are you so bad for me?

With forboding I may advance,
with energy I may retreat.
but whatever i choose to do,
you must know I truly mean it.

I am lost within this maze,
this maze of passion and regret.
the passion of my affection for you,
the regret of keeping it a secret


----------



## Uminya

*The Message*

This is just a note
To let me say "Goodbye"
It's getting awfully late
And I'm far too gone to cry

I'll look back on the good times we had
Remember me when you write
It's been so long since I saw you
There's just too much to fight

Now please don't cry for me
It will all end very soon
Please think of me when you sit outside
Beneath the blazing stars and quarter moon

There's been too much for me to take
And maybe I'm being weak
As I sit and write this
I wish my feet had a way to seek

The sun will be coming up shortly
Now I'd better get it done
Know I loved you so much
Think of me when you're having fun


----------



## Uminya

*The Reply*

Hey, don't quit on me now
I've alway been here for you
Let's go through this together
There will be plenty left to do

It's never too late to change your mind
You don't have to go
You've always had a friend in me
You know I love you so

If you think you're going to fall
Come and lean on me
I'll help you with your burden--
Help to set you free

Through the cloudy days without rain
To quench the dying lands
Monsoons always come in the end
When they do, I'll still hold your hands

You may think it's easy for me
To talk about finding love
But friends can always help you through
And lift you high like a flying dove


----------



## Lantarion

Unaware
Watch them walking through the woods
laden all with golden goods
Walking free and unaware
just sit and wait, deep in the woods

See them wading through the stream
where bliss abides, as it may seem
Hopping, skipping, unaware
now follow quickly, through the stream

Look towards their merry camp
lit by many shining lamps
Laughing, singing, unaware
now kill them quickly, in their camp

Watch the blood, it trickles down
down the throat, upon the ground
still and breathless, yet aware
they laugh and follow without sound

Who, then, now is unaware?


----------



## morning star

I know this is probaly a stupid question, but why was Ulairi banned?

I have not been here in a while.


----------



## morning star

The world is crumbling, 
It's falling apart. 
It's torn in two, 
People are being torn away, 
sisters an brothers. 
What ever happend to loving your neighbor?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

he was being disruptive and rude,as usual


----------



## Arrhia El.

Does anyone learn poems, by heart? I _tried_ to learn 100 in a year. 2.5yrs on I have learnt 40. Oh well.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

We strive and die for peice of mind,
yet in all our years,
upon this earth,
man has found none.
We've executed the men that could,
the men of the ancient days, 
men like socrates and Cicero.
they knew what their peice of mind was.

It scares me so,
when all we know is how to make war,
when peace is a fomidale way to avoid it.
our leaders fight over border disputes and oil.
The very men that we elect to represent us,
as Americans in the world,
has made us look lnifidels.
From clinton to bush,
its all the same.

The conflicts will always be,
for men are not angels,
they're will always be a man,
to disrupt the peace,
and in the end 
we may not win day.


----------



## 7doubles

and he screamed from the bottom of the sea
god let me live
the people of the city are drowneding in sin
and i rose above the masses and i tapped into the power stream
the rocks became radio trees
kelly the metrohead scott knot and me
the sun the son 
the one the one
my center of gravity is off by one degree


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I hated him,
but I didn't know why.
He was different,
my mommy told me so.
She said that men like him,
didn't belong with us,
in our society.
At a young age,
i was taught,
to hate and reject,
but never understand.
Then the time came,
when schools joined,
and races intermixed,
Hate and violence reigned supreme,
understanding was never achieved.
Until one day the titans came,
the 1971 team,
a team that thrived on pefection,
a team that taught us understanding.
Ever since that fateful team,
i've never hated another man,
I've always tried to understand.

it's not that good, is it?


----------



## 7doubles

well i tripped to sin city on a mountain laural dream
gaining power from the flower and the power plants 
vissions turn to nightmares turn to lucid dreams
you got to go with the flow or go down with the undertow
the wave is hi, so high
kiss the sky
wave good bye
good buy

independent, truly free
witnes glory
inner peace

the warmth will set you free
you're swimming in a violin
floating on the wind.......breeze

unfinished


----------



## arisen pheonix

i am a soul in exile
i wander through the worlds
seeking a place among the people
but i am a soul in exile
doomed to forever wander
without friend companion or home
homeless in my exile 
companionless in my quest
friendless in my search
it is my blessing and my curse
i am a soul in exile
lost in my torment


Ka la namae Lumina, ka la dorie Velegra.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Dew drops fall on the summer grass,
a foggy haze is covering the land.
and shells rip across a battle torn land.
Great fir trees stand proud,
the brook nearby sings a clear, soft song,
and men fight each other to death in defense of their fatherland.
Queen Anne's lace and daisies face an amber colored sun,
butterflies float on the gentle breeze,
and smoke bombs suffocate any man who breathes.
Carnage and blood,
savegry and gore,
can kill a man's life,
but cannot destroy the goodness of nature.

-Nature and WWI-


----------



## Elbereth

Lying Elsewhere

I think I'll sleep
or maybe no
I'm cold, but warmth lies elsewhere
In sleep I lie
but comfort, no
The pleasure, it betrayed me
Life, it twist
Some good, Some bad
Take heart, you luck will find you.
In the End
The good does come
And rest, it will come finally.

(*Elbereth - Nov. 20, 1999)


----------



## Uminya

*claps* Wonderful, Elb! Very powerful, in my opinion. I like it


----------



## Elbereth

My one regret

...I thought I saw the glimmer
of something in your eyes...
...I thought I felt the passion
I saw through the games and lies...
...I felt your soul and saw the man
I wanted to be with...
...Never really knowing if you 
felt the same within...

...Beyond all the fears and all my doubts
I let you in my heart...
...I gave you all my hopes, my soul
I gave you my most sacred trust...

...I should have seen it coming
I should have known you'd break my heart...
...I should have kept you far away
I should have known right from the start...
...You were not the one for me
You were not the man I dreamed to be with...
...But your faults were things 
I thought I could forgive...

...Now I'm left lonely
You left me empty wanting more...
...Lost in a maze of unrequited love
A battered, hardened core...
...Carrying no resembelance 
to the girl I used to be...
...Forever vanished in memories lost
of love naivety.

(*Elbereth - April 24, 2000)


----------



## 7doubles

keep it
give it
take it
leave it
mold it 
hold it 
crush it
or controll it

the power dances around us
trails of light flow within
the energy wave rises
reality sets in

can you smell the burning would
the end can be mistunderstood

the mystery and the science are all around us
they're crying death and life in pain
the voices of the people are getting stronger
growing, to one, chant, join, to one thought

i am
the people
i am
the power
togather as one we shall rise to glory
togather we are power
and as our rythem flowes like streams into a great river
so shall the streets flood with man
upheavle
up evil

"the big shabang"


----------



## arisen pheonix

eternal darkness comforts me
endless night is my plee
join us now hear our cry 
Ka la namae Lumina, 
Ka la dorie Velegra 
come with us destroy the Light,
come with us save the Night


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

My future uncertian,
my past unknown,
my soul so confused,
But within all the tiresome confusion one thing i know,
my heart soley belongs to you.

I am doomed to wander,
the earth forever,
cursed by the god's,
to never stop walking.
But to think of you is a glimpse of heaven, 
and leaving you was hell.

I left you,
i wanted freedom,
so lost i am now,
without your bondage.
Now i've lost you,
I cannot find you any loner.

I am wounded,
hurt and very much afraid, 
I long for you but you i cannot find


----------



## ReadWryt

*For Toby...*

Through the years
I've passed the test of time
the chaos and the rhyme have all but gone.

And so it seems
the summer turns to fall
the season's silent call to move along.

In my books
the flowers I have pressed
were only of the best that I could spy.

Like friends remembered
the petals stain each page
in memory of the age that they defy.

I recall your faces
friends of days gone by
I'm glad we never really said goodbye.
And though it's true
we may never meet again
my love can never end
the feelings that my heart cannot deny

And so I write
what I could not say before
whatever be in store
I know we never really say
Goodbye.

For Toby Halfler 1947-2002


----------



## 7doubles

little bird flying high, flying free
little dove of peace and love, come with me come with me
join in a new fomation
reasemble consentraition
fool
i'll drain the life from you

i guess that's what's wrong 
with my sole
i fead on control
to tranquiliz my ghost
in order to restrain
all i loath

forgive me
i love you
but i don't love me


----------



## 7doubles

life is born to die
no one here gets out alive
mastered all by father time

granfather forgive me for taking you for granted, waisting my time, the only real gift is the time of my life
life is the true measure of time
of time

TIME!!! IS LIFE!!! IS DIEING....(reverb): 
"note to self
prospects on this to slow death~fussion, poetry between the music::sample tracts to pich bend, speed, and repatitions in varios distortion modes"

"halflife": unfinish 
[aspects to "time"]


----------



## Lantarion

The Unforgiving Natural Habitat

I sat beside a big old stone
to see the sea's wide net
a couple seconds later
both the stone and I were wet

I walked among the forest eaves
to dry my soaking clothes
But how that branch fell on my head
I think I'll never know

Grumbling, off to get some peace
I slinked into a cave
There was no way I might have known
the bears had had a rave

Now fuming, wet and and much in pain
I limped towards my house
I flinched at every little sound
then scampered like a mouse

But now, surrounded by four walls
and feeling very snug
I sigh and do not realize 
the warthog on the rug


----------



## 7doubles

here comes the hour 
with all its might and glory
the fianal chapter
end of story

closed, calm, fealing strong
grow, know, let it go
unleash the fear and missery
set your anger free

or......die i i i i i. .....die
the end of time, the end, of time
time, time, time....the end of tiiiiiiime

now it's time we say, say goodby

"the end of time": unfinished
[under aspects of time]


----------



## 7doubles

hey old friend, how ya been
how ya holden on
something then came over me
your stuck on me
stuck on, stuck on, and cant let go, of me....
let go, let go..of me

when we fist met, i knew i had to have you 
and i still feel the same, i'm stuck on you

i'm stuck on you, you're stuck on me
let's come togather and scream
let's come togather
let's come togather
and scream.........
would you, would you, please
you know you want to want me

i think what i love in you is what i hate in me
only, time will tell
what will or will not be
but when you're stuck on love
it's like being hooked on a drug

"green eyes": needs tuneing and end to rap it up


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

The tragedy of Mr. Gatsby,
is a love story,
with the saddest ending.
A man obsessed with a woman,
who was so far away.
A man who became wealthy,
to win the womans heart.
He risked his reputation,
already tainted with rumor.
So he could see the woman he loved,
in the merry summer months.

A woman he so loved,
a woman who he couldn't love,
for so long he waited to have this womans hand,
but alas when he had the chance,
the relationship was pronounced impossible.

Then he passed away,
by a man shaken with loss and terror,
shot him in his pool.

We mourn him now today,
the man who saw no impossibilities,
the greatest man,
named mr. Gatsby


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Screaming,
shouting,
to be heard,
above the cries,
of the common mob.
Dominating,
striving,
to rule the earth,
and make a mark on society.
Sinking,
drowning,
in the midst of chaos,
in the midst of daily life


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

The tension is building,
the waters are rising,
I feel war is near begining.
We stare into space,
ignoring the facts,
to hold on to our relationship,
to hold on to that last strand of barbed wire.
The hatred is growing,
it has been for weeks,
denying is illogical,
admiting will bring pain.


----------



## 7doubles

rock and roll thats the wave babe,
lose control with rock and roll
roll with the punches, stick to your ground
don't let the leaches drag you down
don't let emotions push you around
flow with the movement, of the sound

the wave is moving on
we're lost beneath the wave
lost beneath
lost beneath
drownding in decay

i'm swimming on the rim of sin
and i feal, ok 
i feal ok


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Meet me for this one last time,
by the shore,
on the cliff walk.
There we'll stroll along the path,
staring at the pristine night sea.
Then we'll look for shells near the shore,
under the moonlight sky.
enchantingly we'll meander along,
breathing the fresh sea air.
So please i beg,
meet me there,
so i'll remember you when i'm gone
and far away from here.
Before i leave this night of goodbyes,
you'll say that you love me and not to go west.
You'll look at me with eyes so pleading,
begging me to stay.
I'll stare at your eyes,
and mine will tear.
Than i'll fall in your embrace,
for hours i'll stand,
leaning on your chest.
Then the dawn will come,
We would've fallen asleep 
lying on the beach,
wrapped in eachothers embrace.
Before i depart you kiss me,
a kiss so breathtaking i almost faint. 
I look at you and i'll cry and give you a goodbye kiss
and i'll walk away and not try to look back.
But you didn't come,
and i'm long gone


----------



## 7doubles

well thats the damnest ting i ever seen
she walks on the sand like golden beams
her hair flows freer the sea
i just hope she comes to me
we'll run in the sun
but only if she choses i'm the one
so i'll just meet her half way as she comes
and maby strike up, a conversation


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I hold to thee,
an oath,
my promise,
to one day return.
And fall in love with you again.
I just need some space right now,
i really need to breathe.
your suffocating grip is far too tight for me.
what you want is so demanding,
what you want i cannot give.
I need to see the world,
and gain my very breath back


----------



## 7doubles

hot dog, the broom whip
toe to puddle, swoon
flash back pons, elament cocoon
fillaments fiberous, flexable envierment
diabolic ballence, attention focus direct


----------



## Lantarion

7doubles, you didn't answer me before: do you write lyrics for songs, or do you just listen to the radio too much? 
How do you like this, is the rhyming OK? Please tell me, I'd like some feedback. Otherwise I won't know if my poetry stinks, or if I'm getting better. 

Peace and Quiet
The hooves that beat upon my path
display my road, its aftermath
With panicked mind but steadfast heart
I head straight on, accept my part

The clouds upon my restless mind
gnaw silently on all they find
I try my best to just ignore
the growing madness I abhor

I used to be a humble man
who knew just where his morals stand
But then I saw reality
and saw what no one else could see

And now I seek for solaced thought
that might be far too dearly bought
But still no price can be too high
for sanity, and peace of mind


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

ponty your poems always rock!!!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

drifting through time,
on a golden dragon,
flying unto the days of old.
Seeing the sights
i've so longed to see,
meeting the people,
seldom seen.


----------



## 7doubles

i am a step above you
i'm comeing down to love you
can you hear the sound
i'm falling to the ground
the earth, my birth, i'm bound elaments of lite and sound

i lost it

pont, yes most are or will become lyrics i have to steal from my own work to refine it so it gets repetative but perfection knows no pain, some day some day. hold on. yes your song was near perfect except in lyngth. dont worry, i forgot the end of this song while i was writing it and it was great! i sang it but forgot 80% of it before i wrote it chances are it's lost forever in the time pool. but ya your song was is a hit


----------



## Elbereth

A Heart Screams Out

There is no hope
where I must lie
Beneath this heavy load

My heart is heavy
My soul's resigned
So many miles left untold

In sleep, no peace
Beneath these dreams
A heart screams out...no more!

And all is silence
Lost in our time
But peace escapes us all...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

my home is here,
with you alone, 
among your papers and books,
and with your handsome face.
My heart belongs here with yours,
dwelling in exquistite tenderness,
underneath a starry sky,
content with life as it is.
Seeing you helps faith arise,
within my soul so troubled, 
i am showed the grace i lost in my troubled youth,
and gained when i came to reside with your angelic face


----------



## Lorien

Hey all. Moi first attempt at poetry! Just tell me what you all think.

UNTITLED

Oft into the starry night I seek 
To look into the void so bleak 
And the Heavens which we keep 
The ultimate divinity where we meet. 

Beyond the hold which keeps us sane 
Dwell the ones who have no name 
So in accepting the bestowed the pain 
We all accept also the same. 

Gazing in the starry empty sky 
I wish to you I could fly 
I'm in no position to vie 
That is the empty void of mine. 


P.S. If any of you can think of a good title for this poem please let me know.


----------



## Lorien

Here's another one.

Cries 

Oh Mother, mother you've come back 
Are you still the same? 
'Oh Daughter, daughter the sun's lacked 
You're called a different name.' 

Oh Mother, mother hold me close 
Until I say good night 
Oh Mother, mother no one knows 
About this deathly light. 

'Oh Daughter, daughter I'll love you 
For all forsaken days 
Oh Daughter, daughter hug me too 
By beauty I'm amazed.' 

Oh Mother, mother don't go there 
For you will ne'er return 
Oh Mother, mother don't you stare 
And then just let me burn. 

'Oh Daughter, daughter heed me dear 
For I am more than ash 
Oh Daughter, daughter am I clear? 
Please do not feel abashed.' 

Oh Mother, mother save me now 
Before I fall too deep 
Oh Mother, mother tell me how 
I can avoid this sleep. 

'Oh Daughter, daughter how can I 
When I fall deep myself? 
Oh Daughter, daughter I will try 
You tiny, little elf.' 

Oh Mother, mother make me new 
For I cannot carve stone 
Oh Mother, mother tell me true 
You won't leave me alone. 

'Oh Daughter, daughter stay with me 
Do not go far away 
Oh Daughter, daughter believe me 
You're the one who must stay.' 

Oh Mother, mother you're mine now 
But life you were not shown. 
'Oh Daughter, daughter you'll allow 
Only your mind has grown.'


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

"You're love is all i need"

I don't need your money,
nor your lavish gifts,
all i need is you,
no more no less.
If you give me all the jewels in the crown,
I could care much less,
as long as i have you with me,
there is nothing for me to regret.
So give me what i need,
give me your love,
and give me yourself.
I don't need you to travel the world,
to impress me with your means and bravery,
all I need to see,
is to see you respecting me,
and loving me so tenderly


----------



## Smokey

I wrote this for a writing class.

I won't write a poem I refuse
Wouldn't even know the words to use
Ooops...Never mind.

That was it.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

It’s been days since I’ve gone,
Weary days and nights so long,
You were lost and alone,
And I was wrong to leave you hanging’,
You told me I’d regret,
The minute I stepped outside that door, 
And you were right, 
Oh you were right.

Chorus:
If you call me,
I will come to you,
For I know,
That I do love you,
If you are lost just simply yell my name and I’ll be there for you,
I will be there for you always

Underneath starless skies,
I’ll wait my time,
To hear your sweet voice,
To call me home.
When I hear that serenade,
I’ll come sprinting through the land,
Just to see your sweet face.
And live happily in the end.

You may stumble through the darkest nights,
You may fall from the grace of light,
But I will raise you up,
Above the bluebirds,
Soaring high,
I will lift your heartbroken soul,
Lift it up,
All you have to do is call my name.

Chorus

If you call me,
Oh if you call me,
I will come to,
I will come to me-et you,
For I know,
Oh yes I truly know,
When you get lost,
If you ever get lost,
Just call my name,
And I guarantee
I will run to you,
Oh I will be there for you.
Always for you

Chorus (but slower)


----------



## Lantarion

Tar, great stuff! 
And BS, welcome to the forum; great stuff from you too, I like the way you rhyme. It's probably because it's a lot like my own.  Just kidding. Welcome anyway.

Guidelines of Zen
Throw your sword upon the ground
feel your heart so soundly pound
Do not fight your growing might
for now your powers will ignite

Masters of the humble art
do not need a tool to start
Use your palms, your arms, your feet
and taste the juice of light so sweet

Trusting one's philosophy
is the path to mastery
Do not feel the solid world
remember all your might unfurled

Let your instincts bind your thoughts
think not, till the battle's fought
When you stand beneath the sky
then hear your greed and pride both die


----------



## Lorien

Is BS me Pontifex? And is it my overextended imagination or does *everyone* seem know about the SB/BS thing? 

UNTITLED

Running to lose life, 
Running to cry; 
Flying over the seas, 
Flying under the stars; 
Burning of vanity, 
Burning of pain; 
Love could you save me 
Again? 

Cursing the past full of dust, 
Cursing the endless world; 
Hope is not there anymore, 
Hope is destroyed; 
You run to escape trial, 
You run in vain; 
Love could I trust you 
Again? 

Against the sand I lay, 
Against the dark sun; 
Looking at the hourglass, 
Looking into the past; 
Crying for your destiny's denial, 
Crying for death; 
Love could you kill me 
For good, 
Not again? 

P.S. I really need to get some titles for them don't I?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I don't think it's neccseary for titles


----------



## Luna

the sunset melts into twilight
that mellow gold fading to blue

and in my head thoughts far and away
recall the sweetness of youth.

in the dimness of those days
I can almost remember
how it felt to be free

and to run through the tall grass
with the wind at my feet
the sound of my own heartbeat
like a song in my ears

to run untouched by the cool weight
of years like winter's shadow
over the heart....
to run through the honey gold
of summer's warmth....

I recall these memories
as twilight at last fades,
and carry them with me
into the night. 

------
_Luna, 7-2-02_


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

This house is haunted,
with phantoms and ghosts,
phantoms and ghosts of you.

Your somber song is whispered throghout the white washed walls,
and blown through the graceful lace curtains,
your presence is ever-vigilant to haunt my being.

vodoo does not scare you away,
cause i tried it and I still feel your presence,
a priest cannot evict your devilish cry,
though god may be on his side.
Like the plauge,
you do not leave


----------



## arisen pheonix

a figure lurking in shadow
lips mumble something on a wind
daemon 
he haunts dreams and stalks nightmares
he brings pain and anguish
daemon
if my freind is there then i do not fear
he will not let him near
daemon
his wich scouts the day planting dreams
and burnig joy away


daemon the demon
by me

wat u think? has he been in your nightmares?


----------



## Lantarion

As I lay dying here
upon the endless burning sand
Beside me all my dreams and hopes
shattered by the winds of fate

As I lay dying here
upon the cold, hard stone
Beside me all my fears and doubts
all washed away by storm

As I lay dying here
upon the gnawing snow
All my thoughts and great ideas
strewn on the ground by frost

As I lay dying here
awaiting destiny
I see all of my shattered mind
and smile with life's last utterance


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Lies tear us brutally apart,
sending us to our own Hell,
We tear into eachothers flesh,
a statement of a relationship gone bad.

Our spilled blood,
equal on both sides,
is witness to our spewed hatred.
From dirty tricks to awful fights.

But after the smoke has cleared,
the blood is washed from the walls,
we act like humans again,
and talk out our many differences


----------



## arisen pheonix

i once had a dream
of majesty and power
i thought of it hour after hour
the years go by 
here i am today
a shadow haunted by a dream
a dream that became a night mare 
a night mare tha became a torture
a torture that made tme wat i am
i am a monster 
the creature of the dream
and now that i am wat i am
all i hav to show for years of striving
is mauled flesh a tortured mind
a broken spirit and a forlorn soul


----------



## Lorien

17 Seconds

17 seconds of compassion
17 seconds of faith
17 seconds to remember love is the energy behind which all is created
17 seconds to remember all that is good
17 seconds of radiance
17 seconds to forget all your hurt and pain
17 seconds of peace
17 seconds to trust you again
17 seconds to send a prayer up
17 seconds is all you really need

----------------------------------------------------------------------

This one's more of a song rather than a poem but I thought I'd post it anyway.

i see it in your lonely eyes
they passion pay to stay
reeling in forgotten times
the ? eats away
a million years of certain fears
and i'm trembling at the touch
fighting word not not asking for
it overwhelms me, way too much

must i really love you?
must i really love you?
take the blame and cry the shame
must i really love you?
must i really love you?
take the blame and cry the shame

the matter with poison words
held a message next to me
emptiness plays the forgotten fool
lover missing thee
a million years of broken tears
and i'm trembling at the touch
of a forgotten man with crying plans
it overwhelms me, way too much

must i really love you?
must i really love you?
take the blame and cry the shame
must i really love you?
must i really love you?
take the blame and cry the shame

must i really love you?
must i really love you?
take the blame and cry the shame
must i really love you?

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Once again more of a song than a poem.

candy came calling, candy came calling with love
candy came calling, candy came calling with love

so bring your troubles and your next of kin
bring your trinkets and the box they're in
bring some secrets and a vinegar wine
bring your mississippi mind

when candy comes calling, candy comes calling for love
when candy comes calling, candy comes calling so in love

so bring your pistols and a buckshot horse
bring your vandals and a history course
bring some enamel and a sawed-off smile
bring your tulips and your flowers
chrysanthemums and guile

when candy comes calling for love
when candy comes calling so in love

say it ain't so kid, say it ain't so
no matter what you've done, kid
it's everyone you know
stealing in the shadows

so bring your sanskrit and a hounddog hell
leave your bell
forget your pride and a mystery tale
just bring a piece of luck
and raise a loving cup

when candy comes calling for love
when candy comes calling for love

when candy comes i'm alive


----------



## Kementari

Nice poems Lorien 


This is a poem that Ulairi wanted me to post. If he never is unbanned, heres somthing we can remember him by.....

As soon as I logged on,
On that wonderful day,
My breathed seemed to have gone,
As it had been taken away.

I started to post,
And after a time,
I seemed to always like to boast,
Committing *the crime*.

The crime of pride,
Is not slowly paced,
And I should have come to hide,
As my name became defaced.

Then the realization came to me,
After I had been banned that drear day,
That I had just been able to see,
What I had just thrown away.

I should’ve been more sensible,
And I realized that human decency was more than an act,
It was a principle,
And that was sure fact.

I would like to apologize,
To all those I’ve hurt, 
And again I apologize,
If the sincerity of this apology seems somewhat inert.

Ulairi.


----------



## Adrastea

Great Poem Ulairi!!


Emotions rushing inside of me
like a fast flowing river,
but then the river parts in two
Which way do you take,
the road of Love 
or the road of loneliness


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Behold these conspirators three,
most proudly their daggers they bear,
soaked in blood of an ambitious man,
in a time so troubled by war and ominous decay.
Behold they cry,"Long live the Republic.",
to the mob on the via sacra,
tragic pride in a system long since decayed,
to honor tradition they commited this act,
to save a long dead democracy.
Behold these conspirators Three,
Brutus, Cassius, and Casca,
who proudly bore their bloodstained daggers,
into Caesars Chest.

Behold Marcus Antonious,
His noble tounge speaking so eloquently,
close friend of Caesars,
He tells us he comes to bury the great Caesar, not to praise him.
He tells us the men who killed his good friend are all honorable men.
Behold Marcus Antonius,
calling the masses,
standing by the funeral pyre,
burning a bright orange red


----------



## niteshade

*I know im late on this subject but ive a poem to share.*

Actually come to think of it... Its a really short piece that almost counts as a prose....

His breath is an icy fatal blast. he is never stayed by a kind word or hand. Violance and malice are as brothers.
Yet for all his pomp and all his grace he is never allowed to do as he would. he must ever reap his sorrowfull bounty. We are the grain, and we demand harvest. Death can never be free.


----------



## 7doubles

sometimes i get by
just sit back and enjoy the ride


sometimes it takes too long
othertimes its much too strong
living on the edge, till the pain is gone

so when i sing my songs
i don't care if i'm right or if i'm wrong
what can't kill me, only makes me strong

if i feel empty inside
i know when to stay and when to hide
when to run and when to fight

and i can show you why
it hurts so bad to say, goodbye
when no one hears, you cry

wouldn't it be nice
to never have to pay the price
and face your fears, just like Jesus Crist

"under core" [not finished]


----------



## arisen pheonix

when day turns into night and 
night turns into shadow
when all is lost and none are left
i stand alone upon the cliff
looking into the endless sea of time
i see times of long forgotten happiness
and the all too vivid battles
times of broken dreams and unkept promises
times when the night was and the shadow 
ran in fear in fear of us long ago
but we died in wars long ended
now we are shadow now we kill
we are shadows we are death and
we are coming


----------



## Celebnaurwen

*The Numenor I Knew*

Well, I used to be able to whip up a poem on the spot...see if time has rusted my wits. Here goes, I guess! 
A great, majestic city
So proud, their banners flew
With love of peace and knowledge
The Numenor I knew.
Their days were bright and splendid
But darkness held no fear
For nights were deep and lovely
In that place I loved so dear.
Their children sang in gladness
In the streets, without a care
And I, like all the Eldar
Was always welcome there.
Their wealth and knowledge, boundless
They begrudged it not to share
With others of their kindred
Who wished to tarry there.
The kings in all their splendor
Were kindly, bold, and great
And not a man of Numenor
Would rant and rail at fate.
With reverance for the Valar
And love for the old ways
The city ever prospered
But oh, so short their days.
I will not speak of Sauron
Nor the greedy quest for gain
Nor of fire and ruin
Or the many that were slain.
I will not turn to that lament
Though all is sad, and true
But rather sing in longing
Of the Numenor I knew.


----------



## Lantarion

Shipwreck
Beneath the swirling waves there lies
the fear of seven hundred eyes
Just how they lost their mortal lives
the Sea-god only can disguise


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

pontifex, as always your poems rock...that one was superb!! 

Longfully I look back,
at your face so sad,
I want to leave you,
my freedom's at stake,
I'd rather stay,
My happiness is in question.
But I told you i'd leave,
I can't turn back now,
you don't have to follow me,
I'd rather you not.


----------



## Lorien

Firewall 

you ask me why 
i'll tell you die 
my head is full of lies 
and i am beyond high 

you don't know just what i'm waiting for 
acid burns my skull as blind as snow 
black oblivion drags me ever towards 
i dream tomorrow till tomorrow is nevermore 

voices tell me strike the match 
and burn it all to hell 
voices tell me i could watch 
if i promise not to tell 

you don't know just where i want to go 
the cross won't save you from your fallen soul 

drive slow motion firewall 
candy apple fuse 
emotions are unattached 
as demons are amused 

family spins the circle 
nerves are growing cold 
shotgun to the temple 
nausea down below 
no more talking backwards 
or fists to the heart 
black light tries to capture 
one more superstar 

no more lines to cross 
no more lines i'm lost 
no more lines i'm lost 

you don't know just where i want to go 
acid burns a hole right through my soul 
black oblivion my long lost friend 
lord forgive me for i have sinned 

time 
now 
time 
now 
----------------------------------------------------------------------

This is a song that I wrote.

Four Leaf Clover 

i've tried turning you over and over 
but you're never gonna be my four leaf clover 

i've slept on it again and again 
and i gotta tell you that you're just a has-been 

i've made, i've made up my 
i've made, i've made up my 
i've made, made up my mind 
i've made, i've made up my 
i've made, i've made up my 
i've made, made up my mind 

i don't wanna see your smiling face 
'cause you're comin' in last in the great love race 

you can touch me, kiss me, do what you will 
'cause i swallowed a handful of sleep-alone pills 

i've made, i've made up my 
i've made, i've made up my 
i've made, made up my mind 
i've made, i've made up my 
i've made, i've made up my 
i've made, made up my mind 

take my hand and i'll show you the way 
to the end of the light where you're going to stay 
you're going to stay 

there's a place in my heart and i want you to know 
that it's empty and hollow, but i think you should go 
yeah 
i think you should go 
and i was thinkin' 

i've made, i've made up my 
i've made, i've made up my 
i've made, made up my mind 
i've made, i've made up my 
i've made, i've made up my 
i've made, made up my mind


----------



## 7doubles

i'm in so much pain
i got nohing left to gain
and i think i'm falling apart

from the top of my brain 
to the bottom of my hart
yes i think i'm falling apart

sometimes you know you got to take it slow
sometimes it breaks your bones
and then at first when you think it can't get worst
thats when it all comes down

can you hear the deafening silence
does it owerwhelm your mind
does it make you want to scream, ya
or does make you want to cry

wave sweaping away
sweaping the day
sweaping decay
sweaping your mind 
sweaping the time
sweaping up all, you lose or you find
sweaping the nite
sweaping the light 
the wave sweaping up death is sweaping up life

i'm not apart of the wave
i'v never been one to hang with the in crowd
stay, stay away
revert to your virtues
now no one can hurt you, and make your father proud
proud
so proud
pride leads to violence
and screams turn to silence
so you can sleep comfortly void of reality
take, it away
there's no room for relegion in this world of science
no princepal stands up to time in defience
(energy forms at the base in a pateren
men are all just the mass of the atom)
don't break your faith
let you who've decided be just devided
to ballence out kindness from sin
give no more empathy on those who will hinder the, those who reside in the pit
"alone" [unfinished]


----------



## arisen pheonix

the hush of death
the echo of silent fear
the roar of silence
i have heard it all
and it laughs in my face
taking freinds and family
and leaving me
leaving me to rot 
in despair and
watch them die


----------



## 7doubles

oh misty
misty mountain
my true love calls to me
in the summer, in the forest
on the mountain, in the streets
misty mountain moonshine
misty mountain dreams
misty mountain music
for the misty mountain deep
you'll be lost and never found
inside a week
you'll grow old an join mountain
befor you reach the peak
the misty mountains can't be beat

"misty mountain"


----------



## 7doubles

round round we wave good bye, 
hi
she looked me streight in the eye
and said
do you want to die
no, no
how is hellow
if you're an indian
saying hi, try the peace pipe

what is what
who i am
over and out
strange faces
why
won't let go

know
it isn't so
i pushed you away from the light
from life
let go
let go of my egg, oh no
i wanted that one for myself


----------



## arisen pheonix

xi mein eno 
cas y kogh
Velegra 
de noa feyr


-en teru ie Velegra


----------



## 7doubles

spaider!


----------



## arisen pheonix

what?


----------



## 7doubles

i could hear her death rattle
and the hevens and the earth fell to its knees
as she through up the gates of hell
a trick for super stars
intangable personality
only she turned the death rattle on me
if dying be the testamony of life
so shall in death may dieing be
and so shall life be deaths will
deaths dream

"social life is deaths will"


----------



## morning star

Pontifex your last poem was really, really, really, really, great!
I loved it!


----------



## Luna

*Morning Dew*

There was a time, when the world was new
the morning sun gently dried the grass of its dew
the night's breeze softly faded
through swirls of mist as waterfalls cascaded
the World was new, Eden lost and found 
the air was sweet and life sprung unbidden
from an unspoiled ground
In this land so like a dream
a young Goddess walked, hair like ebony;
skin like cream
eyes of emerald fire, lips to shame the crimson 
of the rose
animals bowed at her passing,
flowers sprang to bloom at her toes...
her song brought beauty everywhere
she brought magic, all that was good and fair.

but Time rent her song ,
Darkness stole into the world...right became wrong
shadows flitted the forests and they became savage
Man's feet set upon the earth, to spoil..raze..ravage
the Goddess began to fade away,
but she is not completely gone...
as the Nightbird sings...in its voice the echo of her song.
When morning breaks and the dew is warmed by the sun
through fields of lavender a young Goddess still runs.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Heaven is not a specific place,
found on a gigantic,galactic road map,
not is it a physical place,
that can be identified by landmarks,
it is a mental home, a refuge,
to protect you when your body dies,
for heaven is how we percieve it to be alone.


----------



## 7doubles

the hevens of god are three
one base at hell burns free
terestrial tellestial cellestial life
one time 
one trip to hell
one life
one word to spell
WHY
i don't know
i never claimbed to have all the answers
its a funny thing when you relise
no one here gets out alive
survive its a joke, from death you cant hide

hide
or fight
oh, no
i'm dieing
but at least i'm trying
oooo no
i'm peeken now
i'm freaking out
out above myself


----------



## arisen pheonix

a ring of death and fear
can you feel the end so near
to die today tomorrow or the next


----------



## Luna

let the Night come on.
let the moon rise
in the sky
and the creatures come forth.

Owl and Crow and Bat.
Mine the power to call them.
I wait, in the
silver smear of moonlight,
wait to see
the reflections of eyes
in the shadows.

A wolf's eyes...seem to see....
everywhere.
I speak,

_"Garou! Come to me!"_ 

and I kneel,
to embrace this creature

its breath,
its tongue,
its teeth....
at my neck.

It is not
my place to fear.

4.17.02


----------



## niteshade

*how many times do i have to say it. None*

Oh for the love of pete. N.H. im not that dumb please dont give me that "higher then thou" reparte'. Obviously newbies who have no friends are looked down on when they give an opinion. Or maby its my abrasive additude. Well mabye if I where not considerd an omega wolf at the very bottom of the pack then I would not be this way. I must ahead of time apologise, but it really should'nt matter, no one will take any notice of this anyway. I really have to learn to keep my big mouth shut and stop offering opinions. 

Gomen nasai.

niteshade


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Spirits flowed freely,
in flooded speakeasy's,
women shed corsests,
killing conformity.
Mob violence raged,
in all US cities,
the music sped up,
to fit the day's youth.
Necking and petting,
were the customs of love,
dancing and drinking,
must-haves of courting.
Illeagally enjoying,
the outlawed brew,
in jazz halls and speakeasys,
In the thriving era of hightimes,
the 1920's


----------



## Lantarion

I found a cloven shield today
resting beside a tree
The ancient emblem, fading runes
awoke something in me


----------



## morning star

cool 4 liner Ponti.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Embrace the darkness within your soul,
Dare not run from the grim reaper,
go farther into that dark abyss,
with no light bearing


----------



## Lantarion

A singer can sing a ballad
And writers write books for you
A blacksmith can always fashion a sword
But what can a thinker do?


----------



## morning star

As good as always Pontifex!


----------



## *arillyn*

When things go wrong as they sometimes will
When the road you are trudging seems uphill
Whe funds are low and debts are high
Whe you want to smile but have to sigh
When care is pressing you down a bit
Rest if you must, but don't quit


----------



## 7doubles

a sweeping calmness
as clear as glass
a silent moan

the witness wispers
i'm comming back
to my, home

twisted company
assilam
pouring down
the drain

bedlam 
dead calm
ghost song
mental chemical
distain

i don't feel the pain
when i go
insain
why then,
does my head
burn
my head
my head
tell me what, is what
am i dead
am i dead
dead
wanted
dead
neaded
dead
deleted
you better face the fact
that you wont be comming back

"damp"


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Once I did,
gaze unto the heavens,
to see the starlight skies, 
and thier I saw a crooked star,
and wanted to go up and fix it.
First I climbed a ladder,
and used a pool net,
but that didn't work,
I needed to get a longer handle.
Then I tried to blow it into place,
by firing an automatic weapon,l
I just got a head ache.
Then I gave up 
looked upon the heavens again,
and saw that star was straight


----------



## Lantarion

Barrow
Skulls all grinning soullessly
sockets deep with ancient pain
Broken walls and dismal tombs
all thirsty for the healing rain


----------



## 7doubles

why
did i let you down
why
do i take it from you
i ask myself, you would give it freely
the consaquinces out weigh my dignity
who am i to lie
i love you and rather hurt you later
i'm sorry
it's just the way i am
why
i am who i am
chemical man
why
i see
change in the air
no more
liberty
all to
security

"i am the kgb"


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Alas, how did those sistes of the fates,
wind my destiny so tragically,
pain innumerable,
joy unmentionable,
cruel as the icecapped seas.
One eye the share between themseelves,
fearsome as hades true,
every man lives by one,
grows by another,
and dies with one too.
weaving,
beginings,
life and endings.


----------



## *arillyn*

I found this poem. Very inspiring actually. By Patience Strong:

Happiness 

Do not think that happiness resides in just what you possess
Seek that happiness within
And every morning will begin
With thoughts of joy and gratitude
Cultivate the attitude
That life is sweet and life is good
If God's great laws are understood
Do not say you cannot see
The glimpses of divinity
Behind the drab and commonplace
You feel the everlasting grace
But only with your inner sight
Can you percerve this hidden light
This aura, making dull things shine
With splendour from a source benign
In the crowds that throng the street
A radiant face you seldom meet
So ranked they are with lines of care
A sunny counterance is rare...
The world with all its sham and show
Can't tell you what you long to know
The key word that will heal and bless...
The secret of true happiness


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

One life to live,
one life alone,
in peace and prosperity,
happy at heart.
One life to love,
to enjoy every minute,
to be loved and in love,
to never look back.
One life to dream,
the oceans and moons,
in far away lands,
in dreams come alive.
One life to dance,
to the songs of rejoicing,
to voice that life is a joy,
and life is journey,
for granted one cannot take.
One life to be,
perfectly happy,
to love to be loved
to live without hurt or regret


----------



## 7doubles

started on my trip today
i'm peaking now, comming down
it takes real patience and deep thought
but i found god on micro dot

seven doubles, seven days
seven lies in seven ways

only lonly people rave 
(god is dead and can not save): "needs work"

crown my enamys with pain
and kneel before the acid raign

"chill pill" [unfinished]


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

~~~~~~bravo 7~~~~~~~~


----------



## 7doubles

young children
teenagers
all strangers 
are the same

most people
don't relise
our suprise
we're all insain

and pouring down
the drain
lifes solution
and the polution 
of pain

what can we do
i am no different from you
i see distortion 
in mass and perportion
the social indiference
from lack of experence
in time and in life and in truth

"change"

............thanks Tar.....................


----------



## 7doubles

> _Originally posted by 7doubles _
> *young children
> teenagers
> all strangers
> are the same
> 
> most people
> don't relise
> our suprise
> we're all insain
> 
> and pouring down
> the drain
> lifes solution
> and the polution
> of pain
> 
> what can we do
> i am no different from you
> i see distortion
> in mass and perportion
> the social indiference
> from lack of experence
> in time and in life and in truth
> 
> change your way
> change today...today
> twilight, sunrise, midnight, all day
> change today
> 
> "change"
> 
> ............thanks Tar..................... *


----------



## Lantarion

Prison
Dripping, dripping
the cold dark cell
Drops of blood in my private hell
Slipping, slipping
I fall to the ground
I've tripped on my pride and I've broken my crown

Sleeping, sleeping
perchance to dream
wishing life would be more than it seems
Weeping, weeping
over reality
My only solace is insanity


----------



## 7doubles

you
are my life
but i pushed you
away from the light

i
can't see your smile
anymore
your hart is cold
as a stone

you 
tear me apart
i broke your hart

undone 
living, on the run
living on the run

i am so glad its all over now
no more secrets
its time i'm moving on

"love song" [needs work on 4th verse & unfinished]


----------



## Lantarion

The Warning
A ancient pact, sworn long ago
by knights and brothers great
Did bind them till their dying breath
and govern yet their fate

A band of knights, eight told in all
vowed far too wrathfully
For by their loth and angered words
they died beyond the Sea

They marched against an Evil
even they could not withstand
But still their valour lives and breathes
as bones upon the sand

This was, as you can see, inspired by the Oath of Fëanor.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

you died,
I cried,
lets enjoy the show,
misery,
grief,
and gaity,
love,
hate,
and tragedy

"life"


----------



## 7doubles

swim in a shallow pool
laugh and play, away like fools
nakid and beauty too
bathe in the fountains dew

run like a child
run around for fun
run free and wild
run like the dark from the sun
just run

spin out of controll
unwind, enjoy the show
you know
it's crazy to go


----------



## arisen pheonix

a pool of cold blood
a wind of eternal fear
a darkness worse than death
and a nightmare exceeding life
a world which is only a shadow
and a feeling that is only torment


----------



## Elbereth

The Hope of a Cynic

_Splendid is the heart
when innocense reigns
when every hope seems bright
when a dream first takes life
when a day seems fresh and new
when all your efforts brings a reward
when little things bring so much delight
when every person you meet is good and nice
when you find a love so true
Splendid indeed is that heart_


----------



## 7doubles

i can bring you there
run my fingers, through your hair
if you come with me
will you come with me

i see
empty dreams
all around me
most unclean
horrable as it sounds
it doesn't change a thing
you can, fill my needs

we are bound to be
one time
all right

two young lovers take the first step to
hold on, wouch out, your moven in a way, 
gets me shaken all night long
makes me feel crazy
ya, got me aces
and breaken young girls harts

"jissy jassy jerry"


----------



## 7doubles

i pretend to be a froud
it's been that way since i found god
i keep the secret without dought
thay'ld take me away if thay found out
and now it's time that i begin
there is no way i'm giving in

im cutting the root out of life
and it's killing time
the death of twilight silence
is devine

there is no pain, that could explain
the price, we paid
the nite we rolled in scarlet rose on bloody thorns like capracorns
insain....insaaain

"cha cha ba ba":[not done]


----------



## Lantarion

Wow, far out 7.


----------



## 7doubles

only seventeen more years
until mans greatest fears
becme realaty

wisperes in the dark
the world will fall apart
and we will witness it all

a mountain of fire seven miles
falls from the sky
twenty nineteen is year the planet dies

no one wants to run
everybodys having fun
a globel suiside
sit watch the planet fry

"aol headline"


----------



## Lantarion

Galaxy
Silence
complete, uninterrupted
Beauty
extra-terrestrial, cataclysmic
Void
alone, by yourself in the beautiful darkness
Stop


----------



## 7doubles

soon will come the day
we shall rise up from the clay
and wash all the dirt, away

and soon, we will be free
verry soon, we'll take our liberty

but i could care less
if we all ended up in the dirt

why
i am the butterfly
im just floating on
the wings of this song
and i dont know
where it's gonna take me

"mothra":[undone]


----------



## GaladrielQueen

Constantly 

I'm constantly on the edge
One wrong word, one wrong move
Can send me over the railings behind the hedges
Ain't there anything that can't behoove

Constantly on a short fuse
Yelling is becoming a bad use
Conquencenses can be mild
Some can be severe if you're wild

Constantly bursting through the door
Falling down and banging on the floor
Screaming at yourself in the mirror
Use your voice to hear thyself roar

Constantly crying myself to sleep
Drowning myself in bottomless pit deep
Destroying my dignity, my pride
Got nothing left to do, gonna just ride

~By Juanita Soto (GaladrielQueen)


----------



## 7doubles

ride on
into the misty mountains
ride on 
into the starry sky
don't ever let them
make you cry
this is the time to
this is the time to
get high
and leave the world behind
you don't allways need someone
someone
to hide
and lay all of your proublems on
deep inside
can keep your pride
does it make you sick
does it make you lie

stop
let go
move with the flow
the wave
the wave
can save
or it can pull you down
the wave
the sound
don't let it drag you down
your choice
no voice
can ever, bring you down

"Queen Soto":[unfin]


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I face the pain,
the harsh needle pricked sensation,
of living a life of reality.
Yelling and screaming is normal,
sneering and joking an unfortunate fact of life.


----------



## Luna

faerie ring, beware!
once inside
then never come out
faintly hear fiddles 
in the air
celebration begins
under the earth
faerie mounds
and old oak roots
dancing round 
and round the fire
the mirth of the
eternal reel;
once inside
oh how you'll dance
til the cold hands of
death you'll feel
and the faeries laugh
and dance and sing
they know it's too late
to escape the Ring.


----------



## Lantarion

Etchings, tiny marks inscribed on our unconsciousness
Memory, a tool that will find all the brightness inside
Speech, a way to express the most simple of secrets
Silence, what way is better to describe infinity?


----------



## Uminya

*Dreaming of the Dance*

Roused from sleep I saw them dancing
'Round a fire, fey they seemed
With faery voices in the wind
My eyes could not believe what seen

Long did they dance about
Careless of the human in their midst
Until--as the tune made a change--
The Faery King came to me

With his robe of the finest silk
And a crown with a shining gem
He bowed to me, and spoke
In a voice unable to be ignored:

_You are weary and surely tired,
But if you would come and dance a jig
We would be most glad of it
For Faery and Man come together rare_

And I looked at him in wondering eyes
Not daring to speak a feeble word,
Rose I did from my rest to stand
Dropping the bottle from my hand

Though they came but to my knee
They moved with a tireless rhythm
Far into the night--on unwavering
We sang and danced to the Stars

On one foot first, then the other;
Leap into the air with a shout;
Land and tumble to your feet;
Spin about with a hand in the air

Hold the hand nearest you;
Stop and then start once more;
That is but part of the dance
To me which they taught

And when the rays of sunlight came
Beating down upon my weary brow
The faeries were no more: vanished
But I shall always remember
The night
I danced with the faeries


----------



## GaladrielQueen

wow ciry... Its so touching; ur gooooood


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

There he stood,
like an elven lord proud,
and graceful as a swan.
I was taken by his stare,
and felt near fainting.
When I began to colapse,
he stopped me from falling,
and offered me his hand.
Wooed by this moments certain charm,
I quite obvioulsy accepted.
Than he took my other,
and cleverly pulled me toward him,
radiating, intoxicating,
every moment he pulled me closer,
every moment my guard fell down.


----------



## 7doubles

we didn't know the way
our efforts were all dead and hopeless
along came man clad in gray
with teeth that were so black and broken
his smile brought on a change
and his laughter told words that never been spoken
out loud, and so loud
proud
he was so proud
we couldn't run if we tried
the sounds were of some kind of hipnotise
over and over
again
in my mind

this is the end of line
last curtain call
in the twilight synphqny
undoing whats been done
untill nothing is left but a glimbs of infinity
welcome
undone

"undone"


----------



## 7doubles

he was six foot four and had his foot to the floor
he was running full speed at a hundred or more
with a twin cluch and twenty one gears
did a hundred thousand miles in under a year

silver heals on eighteen weels
i'm rolling
engine turns
transmitions exploading

well he was pullen a load of steal, almost fifty tons
thats a hundred thousand pounds pluss the weight of the truck

"trucker":[undone]


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

dancin in the moonlight under photogenic stars 
dreamin of the day I live to see your smilin face
Underneath your skin you are a treasure to explore
the depths I cannot ignore

(chorus)
give me one night,
to be yours,
give me one moment,
to find my arms around yours,
give me that second
to treasure all that lies within,
give it to me straight.

I guess your here,
how can I wait,
you tell me patience,
I yell for a quickend pace.
the conflict arousing,
of denying souls,
I can't wait anymore for that critical moment to pop up.

(chorus)

Give me that night
I want it straight,
no more avoiding,
just heading for the door,
Give me it tonight,
I want it straight,
no more avoiding,
just passion faced


----------



## Lantarion

When rainbows mingle with the breeze
and lights dance quickly with the grass
You'll wonder whether waking mind
or dreaming sleep will longer last

As all the trees and countless boughs
of dark and pretty forest sway
And the leaves of all those countless boughs
arrange the sky's perfect array


----------



## Luna

7doubles....I love your poem "trucker"....really vivid, that's cool..


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

When I took that disastrous turn,
into the den of thieves,
I saw a most peciular sight,
a thief trying to pet an iquana.
I was so shocked,
I ran and jumped,
than I hit the door,
and never ever went out the theives den's door


----------



## Luna

damp where tears
have been

hole where
heart has been.


----------



## Lantarion

Beautiful, Luna. Truly beautiful..

_Curriculum Vitae_
A light shines through the open door
and casts its shadows on the floor
A sight I'd never seen before
which opened all my mind

For when that light hath met one's eyes
it helps them further realize
The gift of life which swiftly flies
and leaves the past behind

But then that light goes on its way
and vanishes, to my dismay
And I must follow all the way
to make sure I'm alive


----------



## derastia

Pain is a famillar thing, 
With which to sheild
Oneself against the Night


----------



## Luna

Thankyou
Lantarion your poem flows through the mind like music...you should write a song
here is a work in progress:



i feel madness within,
fraying the edges of my mind,
like razor-sharp rats' teeth.

what can I do? where can I go?

go where madness takes me,
and somewhere beyond
out behind the rainbows 
and in back of the sun,

to really see with open eyes
the hypocrisy of it all
that pride goeth before a fall
and pretty is meaningless!

...without spirit.


----------



## 7doubles

my old girlfriend never shows
how the wind blows through her holy cloths
how her hair mingles with the breaze
in the forest light it blends with the trees

but the more you love that sweet girl above
the more you'll hate yourself
the more you fall into her soft inbraise
the further you fall from grace
when she lets you down

"helpless"
.......thanks luna.........


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Feel the hate,
it surges forth,
feel the fear,
of what lurks ahed,
feel the pain,
that loniness brings,
feel the sorrow,
of death on the range.

It is a virus,
quickspreading,
infecting,
the good hearts who've been ravaged by loniness,
and gives them false comfort in the evil within


----------



## Uminya

*A Late Night, Lovers' Poem*

The candle's burning softly,
And I'm sitting here alone
Staring at your picture--
Dreaming of my home..

It's been so long, my dear,
Since I last wrote to you
The road's been long and hard
And my heart is with longing

I'm dreaming of your face--
It's all that's in my mind;
Even as I sit here, wishing
On me your light would fall

I'll be in your arms soon;
And when the sun sets
On the days we are close,
We can be at last at ease


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

*tear* that's soooo sweet cir


----------



## Morwen

The Epoch of Twilight 


Mien of night foretold,
Bearing news of lithesome sphere,
O yonder in the silver night;
And happily wearing a face of distaste.
Standing in the shadow rain,
Looking through the window pain.

Look! Yonder, look!
Her eyes be of a spectrum untold!
Looketh she of the twilight eyes.

And the crimson blasted thus forth,
In a rage of love and despair.
Look how the sky clouds;
Sky clouds with red flame!
And the despair echoes of black.

O yonder it lurks,
Amongst the mien of night foretold,
Amongst the clouds of crimson berth;
Amongst the emerald jewels wavering;
Amongst the fey of her forest.

How might she be?

(for those of you wondering, it's supposed to be pain and not pane)


----------



## morning star

Someday Pontifex, you'll be one of the greatest poets in the world!
Your last poem was soooooo good!


----------



## morning star

My stupid moment for the day.
Lantarion not Pontifex.


----------



## 7doubles

no i don't know what i am
what it means to be a man
i'm a user
and i'm too confused to understand

i've grown so tired 
and i'm sinking
slipping away into
a new way
all of my dreams
gone away

who am i to
stand and judge you
who am i to
put you down


"slow talk"


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

This night,
this time,
I won't fight back,
I won't resist,
my strength has left.
I've been fighting for months,
to resist your charm,
to block it out,
of my ordinary life.
Yet your persistince only increased,
and your comments more appealing,
and resisting your childish charms,
became an uphill battle.

Now I'm here,
please take me,
hold me in your tender embrace,
for so long my heart has been fantisizing,
the night that has finally come.
I found to fight the charm you have,
is a usless thing to fight,
for your heart is made of gold,
and mine will no longer be stone.


----------



## Lantarion

*baffled expression* Wow, uh.. thanks, Morning Star! 

Excerpt
My own house doesn't feel safe anymore
for I do not know what Fate has in store
I fear for my life, and a knock at the door
a message from all of those things I abhor

I don't know why, but this is the case
I fear the unknown, that which has no face
A creature, a spirit that all will erase
and crush all my soul with a terror-wrought mace

Now they draw near, I hear their fowl call
their bony, dead hands bang on sanity's wall
I fear that my life will be gone ere I fall
that if I don't run I shall made be a thrall

I run, yes I run; these monsters I flee
away to the ocean, away to the Sea
Now what are my options, oh how do I feel?
how can I run from the creatures in me?

My death is approaching, my life will end soon
my immortal soul will be evil's new boon
I can but run where no creature can follow
and so my life ends, in hope and in sorrow

_Sir Aftercore commited suicide on April 19th, 1012. It is said that a few days before his death he lost his mind and began hallucinating; apparently he was fleeing from an invisible menace. All that was left of his earthly posessions were destroyed when the Vikings attacked his village several weeks later; all but his strange little diary, with only five entries.._


----------



## Luna

amazing...Lantarion (though you'll always be Ponitfex in my mind, lol)





Do not forget me
_(the Prisoner)_ 

For I
am always here.

You
gathering together
in laughter

I
am on the outside
in silence

Easy to forget
But

I am always here.


----------



## 7doubles

do you relise, i am strong
tell the virgins, come along
people,people, what went wrong
now i'm blown away, by this song

seems like you know, what a hartbrake can tell you.
what you seek to find, is right, and no further then your mind
no one said life isn't tough, tough enough to down you
but when you fall pull up from the dive or it's suicide

and a broken hart is a cold hart
never again
and once it's broke it never mends
never again
you will never let it happen again
singin
stop, please
does anybody feel the breaze
never let it ever happen again

"breaze"


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

She: My love my life where have you been?
He:Right in front of thee, waiting in line.
She: Was I blind, my vision but gone?
He: No just not looking at me.
She: Was I deaf, why did I not hear your call?
He: I was yelling for you, but were you listening?
She: No, my distractions were men of cruel types. I should've seen you those days long ago.
He: No need to blame, no need to complain. No need to apoligize. It's really alright.
She:My heart is now ready. My mind is made up.I want you, that is all that I need.
He: Lady, lover, for know you how long I've wanted to hear that?
She: Only too well my lover my friend


----------



## Persephone

For You Are Not Mine

I will see you go
and feel my heart ache again
tomorrow you may return
but only for awhile
for you are not mine 
and your love belongs to her
but share this moment with me again
for I don't mind being alone
if you will only love me for a day
but your eyes are far in the horizon
and you long to be in her arms
though I cry a river everyday of my life
for you are not mine
and I will long for your touch
I will learn to accept the truth
for in me you see only a dawn
but in her you see your sunrise
and daylight is in her arms
yes something in me understands
knowing the depth of your choice
but somewhere in my mind I wished
that your choice was different
for you are not mine
and I will be chained in this doom
never will I see again 
happiness in solitude
do I turn around and watch you go
and pretend that I do not love you?


----------



## Lantarion

_Aldanya_, also called The Epic
Before the hand of Man was known
when all the land was overgrown
Ere wrought was rock and hewed was stone
and kings sat on the golden throne
Before the era of the Proud
there stood a tree wihtin the ground
Its knowledge, great nobility
laid great a spell of sleep on me

I slept, and many moons there waned
the earth with curséd blood was stained
Kingdoms rose, then were no more
no memory left of times before
The world was changed, and laid to waste
all beauty (save my tree) erased
And just as I awoke from dreams
the Hallowed Folk appeared to me

With them the world was made once more
to greatness that was lord before
The leaves sang songs of whispered hush
and waves beat calmly on the shore

The grass was fragrant, long and green
the mirrored stars in pools were seen
The forests bloomed and reigned again
and Nature once again was Queen

And after many wholesome times
my life is wan, and in these rhymes
Recorded are the words of truth
which live, 'till End of Worlds arrive


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

There I sat,
underneath a fading willow tree,
as it neared the end of summer.
The air was loosing its carefree scent,
the wind was becoming harsh and cold,
nature was signaling to all,
the lazy days are gone.
I sat and waited out the days of summmer,
till the last bloom of the fair summer flower fades


----------



## 7doubles

its more of the same
but i can't complain
you win or you lose
it's yesterdays news
ya
down on street
where the corner boys meet
they're killing time
cus they're all getting high
ya
no one thinks 
in the blink of eye
you're running down shatows
on the back roads you fly
you're caught in my headlights
like a deer out on the road
with your face in the mirror 
your mind will expload 
ya ya
fool, fool, fool, fool, yaa
oh....alright

moven slow with the undertow
wake me up when it's time to go
make my bed and fix my head
travel on the path of the greatful dead


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Deep 7!

We are lost,
inside a labyrinth,
unable to find the path,
that gives us a home,
wandering along,
meeting dead ends.
We complain about everything,
but in the end nothing is done,
so it has all been in vain.
The fight to the finish,
is done before it even begins.
No longer striving toward salvation,
but dying of sin and sadness,
drowning in the consequences,
of our own human fault.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Howz the poem???


----------



## 7doubles

helerskelter, Tar


----------



## Elbereth

Lying in a state of suspension...
A lost soul in the mist...
Blinded by a false hope...
anxiety persist...

Grappling for sanity...
the world spins out of control...
Closing doors and broken promises...
keeping us from our goal

Anger follows hopelessness...
Hunger eats us all...
Sadness fills the hallway...
Emotion's sudden fall.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Cries of falsehood ring the air,
blaspheming the innocent,
scheming with sound.
Cries of peace from blood bathed lips,
mocking the harmony of life,
conspiring with a demons delight.
Cries of life with abundant grace,
from the subtle glair of Hells own gate,
tricking so many to join the club.
Cries of Love from a tender kiss,
falsley implanted to steal loves bliss,
with tender embraces and life stealing licks.
Cries of Enchantment,
of the devils snare,
telling us all to be wary of the light that will guide us home
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I've been noticing the lack of commentation on the works of most poets (exclucing ex-ponti and 7) Let me say y'all sound great


----------



## Persephone

Hummingbird

hum for me, as sweetly as you have last night
make me fall from the heavens and fill you 
for am I not your star, and you my ocean?
I kiss your lips and make you cry with delight 
for my passion will engulf you with bliss

Let me make you mine, hummingbird
let my breasts be the oasis that you crave
make me shout from the mountaintop
and make the night envious of our love

Hummingbird, hum for me sweetly!


----------



## Samwise_hero

i wrote this poem but i'm not sure if it's ok, i mean i've never really written any good poems before but a couple of people have said they like it. Should i post it?


----------



## Persephone

I don't see any reason why you shouldn't Sam. I am intrigued already.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention

OK well this is my first time, I am not good at writing poetry.
But i this is how i feel these days. Though it might sound Cheesy

At night in my dreams.
I thought you were the perfect girl
But I now have realized
That I have no chance in the world

For in my mind, there’s always two.
One thinks that It could happen
The other faces reality,
And says I can never be with you.

Though my heart goes through pain,
I can’t stand to see you with that guy
He cheated on you last time,
And I think to myself Why?

Why would a girl like you
go out with a guy like him?
You can do so much better,
If you inside yourself within.

Not only will you see and learn
But you’ll find a guy who’s right 
And though I know It won’t happen ,
It could be me, It might

Though I must face reality,
And help myself to see,
That there will never be,
A chance between you and me.

So now I will live my life,
Trying to get over you,
Though I know one day I will,
You wounded me, and it’ll stay there still.


----------



## 7doubles

cool Eomer!


----------



## Lantarion

Go ahead and post it Sam! I'm sure it isn't bad, and even if it was it wouldn't matter at al: everybody here posts crap stuff as well as good stuff (except for me, I'm the best writer ever to be born upon this earth, so..)..  

Tyrant in Denial
_On this side the birds are chirping
On that side the skies are black
On this side the grass is growing_
*Don't tell me what I know I lack*

_On this side the wall is tidy
On that side the stone is cracked
On this side the streets are perfect_
*Here the roots and boughs are hacked*

_On this side the springs are merry_
*On this side the water reeks*
_On this side the trees are golden_
*We die until you rightly speak*

_On my side the world is perfect_
*On your side the world is fake*
_On my side you may not wander!_
*Your curse only you can break*

_Silence! I am Lord and Master!_
*Is delusion all that wholesome?!*
_Silence! I am Lord and Master!_
*I should think it gets quite lonesome*

He has gone, but evil lingers
licking all with poisoned fingers
Now we have to start all over
heal the trees, and grow the clover


----------



## Uminya

Well! Aren't we modest, Lanty? Well you've got reason to have a big head about it 

Good poetry, all! Remember that as long as you're speaking from yourself, and how you feel, your poetry has substance and is therefore admirable! Don't be afraid to post!


----------



## 7doubles

oh, sometimes
she cries
sweet teardrops down from her eyes
now, she's smileing
bring me sunshine
come back day take away the night
and, she is mine
some of the time
nothing to do
but get high


yo've got to be
the one
only some of us are numb

you are my reason
i want you to come

i want you to know
i don't want to go

"bisket cakes"


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

This last embrace,
is long-withstanding,
never fades,
from mortal mem'ry.
Haunting me,
till death is on me,
haunting me,
to come back to you.
A curse it is,
to keep me coming,
back into the hell,
which I always try to leave.
Do not give me the goodbye hug,
for it is full of pain,
full of regret


----------



## Lantarion

The Path
As you tread down that dusty road
and watch the Sun go by
Lay off your back that heavy load
and watch the spinning sky

When once, a long long time before
you wondered where to go
You searched your heart, down to its core
but still you didn't know

Towards the mountains, climbing high
or in the forest cool
Upon a field of golden rye
or by a dim-lit pool

But if you think, you'll realize
it really doesn't matter
As long as all your paths are wise
and your visions do not shatter

So walk on down that dusty path
towards the hills beyond
Go not in sorrow, hate or wrath
but joy, and spirits fond


----------



## Samwise_hero

Well here goes, it doesn't really have anything to do with LOTR but i'll write it anyway. By the way i just copyrighted it LoL!

A Poem To God

You came to me when I was lost,
And showed me you way.
You were my lamp and path when I stumbled through my days.
You never lost sight of me,
Eventhough I lost sight of you.
You never let me flee,
Even when I abused you.
You loved me when I thought I was unwanted
And nursed me when i was sick.
You held me close when I was crying
And made me laugh even though times were thick.
You watched me as I grew in you,
You saved me when I fell.
You carried me through the rough times,
And walked with me right past hell.
Lord you never left me once,
Even as I strayed to the side.
You always gave me everything I needed,
You never let me die.
You'v always been my friend and father,
Lord you've been the best.
I just want to thankyou now,
And praise you lord,
Because I am blessed.

Written 8th August 2002
(c) Copyright 2002

What do you think of it. Please tell.


----------



## Lantarion

I think the story is very touching and nice; and although the rythm is a bit unharmonic, it still gives you a sense of what the point is.  Pretty good, I think.

The Call
When on the Sea a wind there blew
and swept the golden shores
A breeze there wafted through the earth
and quivered in the moores

The forests, tall and far away
felt in their boughs a voice
A song that sang of open fields
and of unhindered choice

The hills and mountains, large and great
felt in their flanks a chill
Not cold like ice or warm like snow:
it all their caves would fill

It 'round the townsfolk gently sailed
and filled their lungs with bliss
And seemed to say, with clear, kind voice:
"Just think of all you'd miss!"

But this time they just stayed in place
the people, woods and hills
They thought it better if they would just
tend their unceasing mills

But in another place and time
where all the lands are bare
This wind will come and wake the earth
and it will settle there


----------



## Samwise_hero

Was my poem ok for a first try?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

excellent Samwisehero!

This little band of gold,
simple, pure and evil,
is no more than a relic of,
the demons that haunt within us,
the curruption,
the greed,
the power and lust,
The demons of the human mind,
come in many forms,
but they reside in the soul,
deep under feelings,
burried in time.


----------



## Persephone

So I went back in

I saw a light at the end of the tunnel
finally an end to this endless loneliness
there was a hand that tried to reach out
and I held on as long as I can

But then he shook me free, 
and I slid down once more
but before I hit the ground
he reached out again, and held on

But something else pulls him back
something more precious than I
so he let me go with a sigh I fell
and went back in and wait again.


----------



## Uminya

*Ardelion's Trial*

Mighty as the ocean wide,
Ardelion stood upon the rise
Waiting for an earthly guide
To bring him to the Wise

But Ardelion was watching
When he should have stood
His own plans he was botching;
All went awry that was good

Rising when it was far too late;
And his mind was lost within--
For the haunting voices of Fate
No guardian angel came to him

Ardelion wandered lost for long
The sands of time bore him down
No longer was Ardelion's spirit strong
And upon his face was ever a frown

But while he faltered upon a path
Through a black and hopeless storm
His eyes beheld a wondrous bath
Of endless shape and form

Wading into the soothing waters
He found all that he had lost
His loving wife and two young daughters
For his journey of glory was a cost

But with glory lost and joy refound
Ardelion made himself a humble vow
Never let the wind his heart confound;
Let his soul sail upon the carven prow


----------



## Lantarion

End of Excellence
I remember when it snowed one night:
the alabaster boughs
Were glistening in the evening glow
the trees like carven prow

At night, when all the world was sloth
and under blankets white
I was disturbed from dreams of thought
by noises in the night

I rose, and listened carefully
the sound had fled away
But still I rose on frozen feet
to colour visions gray

The window, blurred with razor-shards
which tiptoed through the air
Was lit by flakes a-wavering
they fell and nestled there

They flowed with grace and perfect form 
resounding in the eve
No noise, the silence quivering
they lay on heaven's sleeve

I sat beside the window sill
I sat and watched with awe
For nothing filled me with such fear
than heaven's gaping maw

But words were too inadequate
my tears unflattering
I fell to rest by nature's face
the curtains fluttering

K.S.


----------



## 7doubles

behold, the all powerfull super brain. the network of man, intrikit vissions in conglomerence tubes, thought telacasts on fiber optic nodes. gas, light, magnetic prison. we eat and meet at the vegtable of life and revel in its cansered caramel center. a strange twist off the man of nature. we are all just plastic soldgers in miniture dirt wars, a divine jest of supream emacculence. 

"substructures"


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

diveriting from the common trail,
where man may most oft tred,
an excursion from the devils snare,
that led to my own fear.
The trail of the couraged,
the fearless,
and the quick is not the one i chose,
but the one of the innocent.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention

Why must life be so hard,
Everywhere I see,
People are all happy
But why isn’t it like that for me

Nothing makes me happy
Nothing makes me glad,
All that I know is 
That my life is really bad.

I don’t know what to do
I don’t know what to feel,
My heart is in pain,
Will it ever be healed?

Do I feel happy?
Do I feel depressed?
Can I make up my mind?
How to get out of this mess.

Life’s not worth living anymore,
Theres nothing for me to do,
I have nothing to live for,
All this because you 

I liked you for so long,
As if it was a huge crush,
Every time I would see you,
I would feel a sudden Rush.

A rush of happiness,
A rush of excitement,
As you were the one,
Who would make me feel as if I had won.

Though I saw you with another guy,
My life and everything else just froze
It hurt me deep inside,
My anger and hatred for u rose.

I want to get over you,
So I tried to ignore you,
Used the silent treatment,
And tried to be rude to you.


But none of that worked,
You were still on my mind,
You were there when I looked,
From the others you shined.

The more I ignored you,
I started to miss you,
I can’t live without you,
And I can’t live with you.

I know I have no chance,
And that is why I want you out,
To get this whole thing over with,
With out any doubt.

To move on with my life,
And to find out,
What my whole life,
Here Is all about.

So why aren’t you gone yet.
Get out of my head,
I know I’ll regret this,
I wish I was dead.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Now I now what it all meant,
my eternal happinesss,
the charmed life i lived,
an image so fake,
the reality I resided in,
a hell all to real,
for the mortal tounge to recite


----------



## 7doubles

killer spider monkeys wear jellyfish crowns,
microwave children, Britny Spears poptarts.
let's all have a slice of Afganastan pie.
the few, the proud, the in croud.
i can't live up to my own standerts.

"the short bus"


----------



## Lantarion

Why did you call that one 'the Short Bus'?


----------



## 7doubles

because we are all dumb sometimes!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Yes we are 7! Cause lasst night I sprained my ankle on a half step that I didn't see and it hurts alot! I'm blaming my dad cause he made me go to my sisters this weeekend


----------



## 7doubles

lol.. popsickle releif


----------



## Raamalooke

The purest of love
Two souls become one
Bound by a light
That shines brighter
Than all the stars above
Strong enough to withstand
The worst of evils
No one can break it
It is ever lasting
Eternal
The way the sun
Rises and sets
Upon each new day
This love will grow
Brighter and stronger
As time passes
It will forever bind
Two souls as one


That's something I wrote for the love of my life.


----------



## morning star

Time

time goes on,
it ceases for no one.
Time goes on forever, 
it will never end.
things will come and go, 
but time will always,
continue to grow.

some rhyming Lant


----------



## morning star

The Path is great Lant!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

One rainy day,
I sat inside and watched it fall,
unto the ground outside,
with desire I looked at the steady falling,
wishing I could be outside,
to help pass my endless time,
and the amountless hours that fill the day


----------



## 7doubles

i opened up my hand
and gave up again
god is calling me

and its bitter sweet
destiny
life is just a dream
reality
god is calling me

and i never had
it quite so bad
but at least i'm happy
because, god is calling me

"the holy phone": [unfinin]


----------



## Luna

I really liked that last one, 7doubles





winter comes,
the old Norseman with his battle axe---
so quickly it's almost a surprise;
how soon the seasons change.

winter comes as death presses in,
I can feel it all around me
like a presence.


----------



## 7doubles

thanks luna. i'v had serious writers block lately.


----------



## Lantarion

Thank you Morning Star. 

Difference
His presense undetectable
his song a work of art
The trees a-swaying catch his tune
and melt the coldest heart

A quiver runs among the woods
and eyes are turned to him
And ears are pricked as he begins
to chant his voiceless whim

And night, when dusk curls all around
but leaves are rippling still
The carven horn shines on the soul
and guides the feathered quill

When dawn is near, and night departs
the land is fresh and wet
The oaks a-gleaming sleep still on
for them the stage is set

But when the winds change well-known course
and unexpectedly
They turn away, and hurry on
and leave the grass ungreen

This is supposed to be a metaphorical poem; I won't tell you them, but the title might give you a hint towards many of them.


----------



## Kementari

Um.. this is the first poem ive ever writen that wasn't a sort of fairy-tale saga. Ive had terrible writers block for like 8 months but i think im starting to get over it, slowly... Im really inspired by how some of you people write without worrying to much about rhyming or syllables and putting your feelings into what you write...i stink at it, but aw well. BTW warning: don't read this if you don't like to read stupid, deep and/or mushy poems.....  

'How do you do what you do to me?' [unfinnished]

_I’m so scared
All my life 
Anyone who I dared to trust
Have betrayed and lied to me
All my life
I’ve been so terrified

When your with me
You make me forget what’s happened
The words you say
Free my mind and heal my heart


The soft tones of your voice will soothe my pain
The warmth of your touch will make me feel safe again..

I’m so afriad
My love
That if we stayed together
It would all end the same way
My love
I’m still frightened

Don’t leave me
Just hold me a little while longer

No one could do what you do to me _


----------



## Dengen-Goroth

Kem, that was beautiful. Masterful work indeed Here's a small little thing I wrote just now, because of the spontaneousness, don't laugh to much

Had the sun not risen,
I would have thought naught.
Had the moon not set,
I would have bemoaned naught.
Had hope been like to pain,
I would have been pained naught.
Had Pain been like to mirth,
I would have been glad naught.
Had you not risen,
I would have been naught.
Had your dawn not come,
Forfeit is my soul.


----------



## Kementari

Lol!!!! j/k im not laughing at your poem, it was very pretty and nicely writen (like everything you write, Dengen  ) im laughing cause you said something nice about what i wrote


----------



## Lantarion

Wow, Dengen, masterful stuff! 
And I thought your poem was really touching, Kem. Not bad at all for a first of such kind!

By Sun, Star and Moon
I feel the air which I respire
cold and hard my bare attire
Bright and holy my golden face
yet at night my voice is called a liar

A shard among a sea of glass
a single, twinkling blade of white grass
A sign of goodness, hope and life
a shining jewel in a deep blue mass

The sky around is cold and dark
a horn of rock, a distant spark
By day I do not walk the skies
for in Night my true dominoin lies


----------



## Uminya

*Lahsahrai*

_How do I get through to you,
To bring you in from night?
What words will unlock
The happiness within your heart?

Show me the way to be in bliss,
When our lips caress in love
Show me a long and winding road,
Where we know there is none

I will hold out my hand to you;
You need only but to grasp,
For the strength that is inside you
Will shine outside at last

Come to me! Do not give up hope,
For I stand here for you always
With arms opened to you wide;
To you: open heart and open mind._


----------



## Aerin

I wish I could write poetry as well as some of those who have graced this thread, but I cannot. My humble piece of writing I hope to call a poem is all I have right now...

To my friends

To all the times we've shared
What all we've been through
All because we dared 
And you stayed true

Those times I pushed you away
When coldly I turned my back
Thereby dragging you into the fray
Showed me I have what I thought I lack

You never once let me go
Instead, you held me tight
All the while letting me know
I could return and be all right

Although I tried to hurt you
Your faith and love never failed
Taking my hand, you led me through
And showed me where I ailed

I want to express my gratitude
To you loyal and unswerving love
How you kept with me through my attitude
You are surely sent from above

To be as good a friend
I can only hope to become
I'll be with you to the end
No matter whatever may come

C.M.S.


----------



## Lantarion

I think that was great!  Well done, Aerin!
Cir yours was also good; what does _Lahsahrai_ mean? Very cool name though.

Lay of Leondrim
I watched a kingdom, proud and great
and wreathed in shining doom
Fall and crack its shining crown
as darkness took the Moon

For feuds there were among the lords
to crush the worthy king
They fought in lands of distant claim
and so did grief begin

The king, a wise and righteous man
sought well to cease the fight
But emmissaries, tall and just
were slain sent to the Night

And soon, when all the people feared
the emptiness outside
A troop of evils gathering 
rode like a crimson tide

The slew the baffled and the brave
the women deeply wept
The band of evil did not stop
before the marble steps

The king stood standing suddenly
a ship with shining prow
A lance was in his steadfast hand,
a circlet on his brow

A sword was held in angered fist
a cry came from his lips
"_Dram'rá grimm gwaer'nâ tí!_"
the blades shone shining tips

The ruffians all shouted out
and rushed towards the lord
But such was King Leondrim's wrath:
he fought with burning sword

Soon all the ground was strewn with blood
as final foe was slain
The King looked 'round triumphantly
but felt his boiling brain

An act of evil butchery
destruction's epilogue
The king, arrayed in shining mail
strode off into the fog

He left behind his legacy
a message all could read
"Through death you will be shackled
Yet by life you will be freed"

What do you think? It is part of a historical legend I am writing as part of my story..


----------



## Kementari

*faints*  Lanty, thanks, lets just say that your up there with Tolkien as one of my inspirational writers; your Lay was one of my favs yet.
And Cir, that was lovely. Aerin yours was great too!


----------



## Morwen

In Her Forest

The wind screams amongst the brambles,
The trees bend and sway like wire high,
And the ground moans 
As the mist encroaches. 
The mist—

She loves the twilight—
And her hair streams cross her face.
She loves the canyon—
And she watches her darkly sentinels.
She loves the wind—
She passes a hand over her face...

The mist shrouds the forest,
And slithers through the foliage,
Clouding and coalescing in monstrous forms.
The mist—
But she loves the forest,
She loves herself—

It turns.
The mist.
It turns to her at point;
Holds her at point.
The mist.
She passes a hand over her face...

She loves the sunset—
The wars of the future are seen... 
She loves the moon shadow—
The girls are gone...
She loves the rain—
The fires merge in the North...

A cloaked hand passes over her face...


----------



## Dengen-Goroth

If there was ever someone who was destined to succeed in writing it would be you Lantarion! Aerin, that was beautiful *staggers from the shock of reading all these great works*. Morwen, magnificent! And Cir, very well done. Here's a bit I wrote again just now. It's of the conflict within the Catholic Church concerning the topic of poverty in the 1200's and 1300's ending with death by burning for many. I used a true case as basis for this very short poem, that of Fra Dolcino. He began his trip to ¡heresy¡¨ by taking poverty as his life, but soon his preaching began to take a malicious undertone, and in the end he spoke of having to purge the earth of all clergy with violent deaths for them. After many sacks and deaths he was at last captured and as he was being ¡§driven¡¨ to his death he was, for lack of a better term, mutilated. The mob tore of many things from his body, including his nose. Though this is not of Dolcino. Don't laugh to much 

"Kyrie Eleison"

Dawn was as a harlot.
Come to take forth last breath of night,
Of my life whose soul shall go forth in flight,
O'er sky and earth to come a'fore pious light.

The sky a crimson hue.
Mine eye at last may glimpse the end,
Defiance shall claim to wound without mend,
As brand doth pierce my flesh, and nose from body rend.

My pious cause forfeit.
Had poverty been to me swoon,
Had I slept neath gold and not pallid moon,
Had I cause to denounce His word His unseen boon.

They taunt they mock they fear.
Tribulation of last hour,
Why in His name they slay and not cower,
What fate can be found within thy blooming flower.

My word undone my bane.
My denounced body broken,
Hear I do not the words that are spoken,
Ears no longer mine lay in dirt like token.

Fallen is his visage.
Tears are no longer theirs to seize,
My tongue severed brings end my hopes my pleas,
Their judgment I rue for repent may come to these.

Truth reigns above all man.
I was not wrong in my belief,
Justice by man is folly, let fire be relief.

"Passer invenit sibi domum, et turtur nidum, ubi reponat pullos suos alta ria tua Domine virtutum, Rex meus, et Deus meus beati qui habitant in domo tua, in saeculum saeculi laudabunt te." Psalms 83(84), vv. 4-5.


----------



## Luna

wow that last was really amazing...as is everything else here.
And now my contribution...something weird I threw together just now.
As always, I love coming here to read everyone's writings.  

_incoherent_ 

yes I believe in phantoms,
and no the lights on the wall at night
are not all headlights.
if time were a shape it would be
spiral;
and sometimes your fate can be read
in bowls of alphabet soup.
I believe in the possibility of
others
and I wonder at the possibility
of nothing...
I listen to what my dreams are telling me.

Pardon me......
while I step out for a smoke.


----------



## Uminya

"Lahsahrai" means "desire" in my tongue. Here is the song Jahrdur sang in RP35B that is in that same language:

_Gahv dol bahsrahdihr
Lih hihraht moonjeegahd
Ih dohleh jahs ohncah
Ahn vehc hihrhaht yahssah

(_trans: _Looking upon the Sun
In the great meadows
I ran far there
Once with great joy_

Literal: Looking on sun
In great meadows
I ran long there
One with great happiness)

_Dahnrahvyaa vehm kohllohyohs
Kohllohyohs lehgaar tahnyah
Rahjhah jahs vahrzehzh
Mohl tahraavhii bahs rahdihrii aasah_

(trans:_ Many battles have come between
Battles without a reason
Peace is long forgotten
Now the stars cry their tears_

Literal: Split come battles
Battles without reason
Peace long forgotten
Now tears stars shed)


----------



## Lantarion

Whoa, now that's a tongue to be proud of! What language is it, may I ask?
Dengen, I haven't read the Kyrie Eleison before.. That was incredible.. I couldn't conjure that kind of rhymes if I were asleep! Thank you.
Morwen, 'In Her Forest' is beautiful; so vivid I can smell the air in it! 

Forsaken
Toss aside thy hardened shell
and leer not in the moonlight dim
Don't falter on thy road to Hell
unguided by the Seraphim

Open eyes that once were blind
and stare upon a weeping soul
See not thy fate, once left behind
thy spirit drains from tippéd bowl

Approach, and weep thy tears of flame
for where thou goest thou needst not cry
Think not of who your heart should blame
remember life's e'er distant sigh

Went for the Dante/Shakespeare thang there..


----------



## Uminya

It is a tongue that I have created myself, but doesn't have a name yet. When I think of a word for "word" I'll let you know


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

_Vows of Vengenance_ 
A curse of wits,
a vow of vengance,
one moment to destroy,
the peace of life,
one time to kill,
for that vow of vengance.
Sworn time and time again,
to grab for yourself,
a strange revenge...

*crinkles up paper, throws in trash*

I cannot write any poetry! I have had the worst writers block! new try.

You are weary and alone,
lost in mazes and places unknown,
you cry to the moon in the pale gleam of night,
you awake to the morning of golden red sunsets.

*crinkles up paper and throws it in trash*

I give up!


----------



## Lantarion

I quite liked the second one..

Footsteps of Doom
What heavenly aura could death multiply?
what innocent voice could bring raging a storm?
A cloak of forgiveness is your alibi
a figure of kindness, forsaken, forlorn

What terrible creature could tears bring about?
what enemy wrathful could soothe a man's mind?
In swiftness you postpone the quiver of doubt
a feeling of confusement long left behind

For that which we know is far greater than us
we seek desperately and with Doom do discuss
The footsteps of doom, whether willing or no
will fall on our feet and diminish the snow


----------



## Luna

freed from its iron moorings
like a goddess from bondage
the ship sails into the sea
breaking apart the waters
in a wild crash of foam,
waves breaking upon her hull
with the boom of thunder.
and in the moonlight her sails
shimmer silver
and she glides powerfully
through the sea.
no captain upon her bow,
the crew tending her decks
long gone...
the ghost ship sails the seas
'neath endless skies
she sails alone.


----------



## Persephone

*STEALING A PIECE OF HEAVEN EVERYDAY*

We play around yes, it's true 
I try so hard not to let it get to me 
but everytime I play with you 
my mind wishes it were true 
that this is not just a silly game 
but we can't ask for more than this 
cause I know you don't want it 
maybe not now, not tomorrow 
not until you know what you really want 
till then I remain in this maze 
always going around, going back 
we say goodbye only to realize we can't 
only to see how my passion is your passion 
my bliss is your bliss 
my release is your release 
and we steal another piece of heaven 
and we play once more 
again and again, we play this game 
and in then, in the end, we stop playing 
and say goodbye... 
Why are you so scared? 
Sometimes, the wrong things are the ones we want 
and sometimes the right things don't fit 
and no matter what we do, it won't work 
unless something shifts 
unless something changes 
unless we do what we know we should have done 
I am asking you to listen to your heart 
and follow it, begging you to look deep 
and find out whether the picture in your head 
is the the picture in your heart 
then look at me and tell me 
that you don't love me.


----------



## Lantarion

Ember, ember, burning bright
conducting heaven's long-learned rite
Bring be solace, bring me hope
so I needn't in the darkness grope


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

The adventure of a life time,
a journey bringing fame,
a heart of good so worthy,
for receiving God's good grace.

A journey of peril,
where life is at stake,
an every day quest,
of finding the holy rake


----------



## Lantarion

Glow
Quake
Rumble
Cast lives aside
Bury us all in your undying tide
Sing
Laugh
Be merry and bright
Bring warmth through the winter and hope in the Night


Reversal
When all the lands are cloaked in night
and darkness rests upon the light
Be comforted, and don't feel fear
for peace and calm are both quite near

And when the air is fresh and blue
and sparkles with the morning dew
Don't flinch, but prance about the mist
the alabaster, shining rifts

And when a slender willow bough
the soul beshudders on its prow
Mind not the oneness, not the Fall
for beauty is all Nature's awl


----------



## Uminya

There is a face in every mirror
When the night is deep
Casting into dreams a horror
Of the memories we fail to keep

Shadows by the candlelight
Dance upon the wall
In a dim and hopless blight;
Forever old names call

The spectres of the lonely past
Come searching for lost friends
Knowing that the die was cast
Waiting for a last goodbye
Until the very end


----------



## Uminya

> _"If we call for the proof, and we question the answers, only the doubt will grow."_ -*Ammonia Avenue*, by Alan Parsons



Questioning

There was a debate
Of deepest design
And one said to other
"Let us resign.
It is far too soon
To call it delusion,
Or is it too late
To stop the seclusion?"

The other did ponder
Upon these words
Until they said at last,
"No choice may come
'Till I am quite sure
That you are as true
As your eyes would lure."

The other took thought
And then did decide
That he would prove
Truth in his words reside
And so he began his quest,
Clinging to it fast
To prove to the other
That his love would last.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Shadows of doom,
cast from above,
curses of few,
reach to so many.
----------------------------------

One offense that's all it may take,
one more taunt and I might blow,
One more shove into the locker,
and you could find yourself with a gunshot wound.
---------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lantarion

The Destructors
Begone, dark assailants!
away with thy awl!
With Life you will falter
by Death you shall fall

Away, evil brethren!
away with thy greed!
The Sun may be blinded
but she will yet be freed

Depart, curséd shadow!
depart to thy nest!
Your tools will not widow
serenity's crest

Fly home, killing specter!
your murders are ceased!
With Hope's shining scepter
felled will be the beast

This sprung from the fact that the beautiful green lawn, with tall, beautiful trees and a grassy avenue across the road is being mangled and destroyed, just so our neighbours can build a new little shed for themselves! They demolished the old house first, of course; and in the process they cut down two tall, perfect, flowering green trees. I intend to write a formal letter to them, demanding an apology. The lengths to which people go to to achieve material oneness in society is just sickening..


----------



## Kementari

Firey poem, Lanty. I completely understand your anger!!!  Kinda reminds me of the Scouring of the Shire

Amazing poems Cir  Lanty and Tar, great work!


----------



## Lantarion

Crush the fence around the grass
and burn the flowers in their bed
Hew the wood and break the glass
ere Sun falls down in flames of red

Tear the walls down to the ground
dismantle all the silverware
Destroy all beauty that can be found
our deeds will rumble beyond compare

Our deed is done
the house lies dead
A heart is broken
and the Darkness is fed

This has to do with a short story we read in calss, and a book we are reading; "The Destructors" and "Heart of Darkness"..


----------



## Luna

_STANDS, APPLAUDING_


----------



## Persephone

_*Lye naa belegohtar
Oio naa elealla alasse
Cormlle naa tanya tel'raa
Cormamin lindua ele lye*_

Rejoice! You who are oppressed
Rejoice! You who suffer in fear
Rejoice! You who hide from the hunter
Rejoice! for the great warrior comes near

_*Cormamin niuve tenna'ta elealle au'
Amin harmuva onalle e' cormamin
Amin khiluva lye a'gurtha ar'thar*_

Behold, the ashes of thy enemy fly
there in the horizon the shadow of darkness lightens
until at last they quail in your presence 
for you, Oh mighty warrior, have conquered!!!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

showoff!

Be yourself,
live the dream,
of someone else.


----------



## Lantarion

Narya, is that Sindarin/Quenya? Because if so (not that it doesn't sound beautiful; because it does!) you are misusing the *suffix*, _-lle_.
The structure is exactly as it is in Finnish, and nowhere near English. You can't just write the word _lle_, because it is a suffix and means nothing on its own. (Eg. Fin. _kirja*lle*_, 'for the book')
I'm afraid my Elvish sucks, so I can't correct you exactly.  And if that isn't either of Tolkien's languages then I'll feel very silly. 

Ode to a Soft Drink
Falling on the chosen few
falls the sweet, cold mountain dew
In a bottle, flask or vial
this cold drink will make you smile

 Heh, Mountain Dew has finally reached Finland, and I can't get enough of it!!


----------



## Persephone

Thanks Lanty for pointing that out.  It seems I've got my Quenya confused. It is Quenya. Thank you.


----------



## Uminya

Jahrdur's Lament

I made some grammatical and terminological corrections to the song, and I added the word-for-word translation for anyone interested in how the stanzas are structured.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

In the days I took,
to find out why life is such,
I had to wonder at so much,
the oceans so blue, so wide,
as vast as it was in my mind.
The forests dense, and green
as gorgeous as I had imagined.
The mountians tall and mysterious,
as challenging as a tower of hanoi puzzle.
After my journey was complete,
I did not know my answer,
but I felt better about letting treasures stay secret


----------



## Lantarion

Heart of Darkness
The jungle is deep
the evening grows dark
Broken are branches and chipped is the bark
The wind doesn't die
but slowly it grows
But where will its evil din-melody blow?

Noises at night
are assumptions at best
For fear is our mission, subconscious's quest
A thief in the night
a chink in the rock
Our minds running free in the Fields of Amok

I surrender, I lose
the darkness has won
I can no longer fight, and can no longer run
Be gone from my side
away from my thoughts
Depart, and take with you the evil you've wrought

Has anybody here read Conrad's HoD?? It's incredible!!


----------



## Lantarion

How happy, how joyous is Man's petty dance
in the Circle of Hatred, a hinge-striken trance
How silly their caper, how foolish this ball
for through their own folly their snowflake will fall


----------



## Uminya

Lord knows I love you;
God knows I've tried
To keep and continue
Under your painful eye

No matter my outpouring
No matter how kind...
All my earnest imploring
To which you seem blind

Will I ever get the chance?
Will you ever give your trust?
I'm dying without your glance;
Your love, to me, is a must...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

strange calls at midnight,
from demons above,
cries of madness,
and sorrows of youth.
Strange calls of madness


----------



## Lantarion

Naur
How pretty is fire
how wonderous its flame
It's glowing attire
will never be tame

How scorching its wrath
and how scalding its bliss
It lights darkened path
and destroys with its kiss

A light in dark places
a hope to the soul
Yet sneering, bright faces
will swallow thee whole

The burning scroll-fringes
the dancing black quill
It righteousness singes
and drinketh its fill


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

Here's a poem - my first contribution to the Writers Guild. I still haven't come up with the right name for it, but I'm brainstorming

Across the waves of a dancing lake,
I spy through open spaces
To see the fate of a colorful army
Of unforgotten beauty.

A mist still seems to shroud them,
A mist of unseen silence,
A mist that neither comes nor goes,
A mist that is not there.

There they stand both night and day,
Reaching upward towards the sky;
All open to exposure,
A dim reflection of the past.

By the hundreds, by the thousands,
Naked pillars side-by-side;
Each one looks like another,
Yet is somehow not the same.

And there until their offspring
Have grown up beneath their feet,
They'll stand a grim reminder
Of nature's burning wrath.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

My unquelled desire,
My unbearable love,
My heartwrenching romance,
planned up above.
My naive hope,
My unforseen destiny,
My heartpounding struggles,
against cruel reality.
My dark end,
My tragic decay,
My devestaing sadness,
leading to my doom


----------



## Lantarion

Nenya, I thought that was excellent!  Please continue contributing! 

Davogar's Lament
A-walking in the woods one night
arriving from a ball
A walker, walking lovingly
among the autumn-fall

The trees were green, and brown and red
the road was pathed with leaves
Not one sound, no word was said
but all the wood still breathes

Beside a statue, glimmering
arrayed in shining white
He stopped and looked upon that face
a comfort, joy of sight

A long long time he stood beside
that figure tall and kind
And something stopped in Time's great tide
and Dagovar was signed

He felt the light of heaven glow
upon his hooded head
He closed his eyes, and lived no more
in realms of live of dead

Behind he left his raiment green
a robe of gladdened hue
His self never again was seen
the statue sadly rued

Davogar is one of the semi-mythical characters in my 'mythos', and this poem describes basically his story. You like?


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

Ya, I like! I'm a little behind on your "mythos" - do you have a bunch of story's about different people? Sounds very interesting whatever it is... 

Thanks about my poem. I'll keep contributing as soon as I get time to write some more - all I've got is some prose but no more poems. Looks like I need to get out my pen and paper! Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

waiting by the phone for that one call,
the call of that guy you met last fall.
he said he'd be in touch so soon,
now it's been a year or two.
mistrusting the word of everyone,
just because some guy won't call you back,
you've waited so long to here his voice again


----------



## 7doubles

sometimes
i want to shake things up
sometimes
i feel like given up

some tiiiimes, some tiiiims

baby sometimes
i don't want nothen else
and sometimes
i want to kill myself

this tiiiime, i'm flyiiiine
i'm a monster when i creep
and i'm the devel when i sleep

sometimes
i do the best i can
sometimes 
i hate being a man

some tiiiimes, Some tiiiimes

i like you
but you dont know me
its all the same in your face, your beauty is contained, and i'm not afraid

except sometimes
i just want to unwind
and sometimes
i think i'm loseing mind

some tiiiimes, i said Some tiiiimes, some tiiiimes, sometimes 

"Jess's friend"


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

One last warm embrace,
from my lovers arms doth give,
before the cursed morning come,
to take away thine own dreams.

One last daring kiss,
upon my saintly lips,
before the wretched men,
walk mockingly abroad.

Give me that last moment,
to be near you forever more,
never let my mem'ry fade,
ne'er my heart forget.

To be loved by you is heaven,
to be away is the confines of Hell,
To denounce my families hated name,
Joy!
If indeed I am brought to love you.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

September 11th {911}


There is a new day in our years that no one will forget.
On that day many, many things were met.
One of the biggest, was death.
Many people in this world on that day lost a loved one
and now our people are crying out: "Lord Come!"
Some have lost hope.
It is to them that I cannot say "I know"
They are asking questions. The biggest one being "Why?"
It's true, they do, when tears fill their eyes.
They are the ones who cry out in fear, in sadness, and in anger.
I'm sure they must wonder.
Wonder why Christ let this happen.
They may not know what I do, which is: God has the BEST reason.
Though this tragedy did not claim one of my friends or my family,
It did affect my country.
Though we do not know God's reason,
We can be certain that He has one.
And now. if we cry out, if we call to Jesus 
I am positive He will answer us.
If we call for help,
He will not stand by and make us fend for ourselves.
Yes, our enemies have hit us,
But we have Jesus.
They have started a war,
And now the fiery coals will pour.
The enemy may have a lot of weapons and people,
But we have the cross and we have the steeples.
They may have power,
But when they find out what our Lord can do, the ones who stand will only cower.
We have the Lord on our side;
The only God with such might.
Our enemies started this,
So with the help of Jesus we will gladly finish it.
It's only fair that we warn you, our enemy,
that what you got yourselves into will not be a pleasantry.
"God, we are calling you for help. We need you. Please come!"
"Here is our Lord Christ. He's speaking to our enemy. 
The one who created this tragedy. 
He is speaking to you, This Mighty One,
"Beware oh little ones!
For you have NOT won!"


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

Thank you P/F!!! That was beautiful!


----------



## 7doubles

i am mohomit sam
verdy verdy bad p/f
no pare a dice for you


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

7, That's so funny
LOL

So you liked it?

I wrote it yesterday. Of course.


----------



## 7doubles

it was a nice jesture but a little sappy.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Your meaning of sappy would be.............:
I thought it was kinda oh sad in the beggining but I like it towards the end where it's like woo hoo your gonna die!
That's like the country song I like so much. "We'll put a bullet in your ***"


----------



## 7doubles

the religous aspect made it sappy. god is a personal supject and should not be used to propagate anger. that is the first comandment because it can inflame mens harts to war and mass destruction. which in all rights makes it curse and not poetry. it would be better suited in the pollitics thread for maximum impact. it was allso a speech in that respct


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

Mmm... I like it - but then it fits with my spiritual beliefs, so of course I would like it!  Thanks again P/F!!! I always enjoy your poems. Pay no attention to the "sappy" criticizer...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

We steal away to our secret place,
where lovers meet for one last kiss,
We sit in the ruins of old,
praising the peace of the starry night,
Now I am with you,
were we can commence uninterepted,
to what our hearts have long since disired.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Thanks Nen. It fits very well with my STRONG Christian beliefs as well which is one of the resons I CHOSE not to reply.


----------



## Lantarion

> _Last posted by Nenya Evenstar_
> Thanks again P/F!!! I always enjoy your poems. Pay no attention to the "sappy" criticizer...


Now, I know you where half-kidding here, but I'd like to nitpick all the same. 
I don't think critisism should be neglected or ignored, because I personally have gained much through critisism. There are varyinf stages of critisism, some less pleasant than others (constructive, insulting and complimentary, I'd say). 7 expressed the feelings he got while reading your poem (which was touching, I think), and noted that he thought that the religious undertone was a bit too vivid. I happen to agree with him, but nonetheless I would have to say that all critisism is helpful, because it gives the writer and idea of the kind of feelings people get from reading his/her writings. 
I am glad you wrote this poem (to somehow commemorate the many deaths that ocurred that day), and would never endeavour to write somthing like it myself, but I think you got a little carried away. The strong religious point of view was not harmful, but I got the idea that you were writing bitterly and angrily. Obviously I, and everybody here, encourage people to express their own opinions and beliefs (poetry is an excellent way to do this); but this poem of yours gave me quite vivid and clear imagery, which would usually be good, but for the angry tone. Perhaps you don't agree, but I think that it is a great symbol of sadness and anger; I only think that you could have brought out the 'sadness' as well as the anger, and with less personal imagery.  I don't mean to offend, patronize or insult in any way; I call this constructive critisism.  I personally have learned a great deal from the negative/constructive input I have received about my poetry, and I hope you gain something from this little speech. 

Evening
Did you taste the wind today,
did you watch it sway the trees? 
And did you feel your conscience stray,
while list'ning to the breeze?

Did you feel the leaves today,
and love their texture green?
Their branches, flecked with silver-gray
enchant when they are seen

Did you sip the lake today,
and feel its current swift?
It runs so deep, so cold and gay
in Nature's mindful rift

Did you touch the grass today,
caress it with your eyes?
And did you see the wind's great fray,
like angel's wings arise?

Did you look beyond the line, 
beyond the boundaries?
For now is time for Man's decline,
and quests beyond the Sea


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Well, not to upset anyone or to put off what some people may think is a snotty atitude but my poem was NOT TOO RELIGIS because first of all it was not religious. My CHRISTIAN veiw of life is a religion yes but my Jesus Lord and saviour's name is NOT religion. And I can't be TOO religious. Besides how do you know I didn't write that to people like Lisa wife of Tobb Beamer. Or people like me. And secondly (I'm not made I'm expressing my feelings toward your so calle "critisizm") I was NOT mad or upset. How would you know what I'm feeling or what I put into that poem. My feelings were: Hope Faith Trust and Belife in my Lord God. Now weather or not you and 7 like that or believe in Jesus I have no control over but who I except critisizm and what I except is up to me. Now since this critisizm was someone's OPINION I feel very free NOT to consider it. I have recently been to a different poetry thread in RQ so I havn't been here in a while but if I find out this this thread is all poetry critisizm than I will look at weather or not I want to post her.

Again I am NOT upset while writing. I don't do that. When I am angry or mad I chose not to write


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

Just wanted to say that I did love P/F's poem (heheh... you all already know that already) . But anyway, I also think that critisism is a very valuable learning tool, but first and foremost I would put encouragment. I believe that encouraging one another is much more important than criticising, even though critism can be valuable as well. But, put encouragment first because encouragment lifts and makes people wish to try harder, while critisism can stamp out even the brightest light in the brightest mind. Thus, I would say encourage first, critique later. 

Sorry I don't have a poem to contribute!


----------



## Uminya

I disagree with you, Lantarion. It's not too religious, and there's nothing wrong with showing anger. In fact, I think it's not a bad thing at all to vent one's anger through writing. This is not a time for sadness, whatever anyone says. Terrorists want you to be sad and scared. I'm not them going to win, that's for sure.

In fact, you should feel a bit bad about telling someone to put different emotions into their poetry. If poetry isn't what you feel, then what the heck is it? Is there something that you find wrong with Christians referring to their faith in their poetry?


----------



## Kementari

7 do you think you can critize without being mean? Pippin/Frodo i think that was a great poem! I agree with Cir cause it is impossible putting too much emotion in your poems

btw Lanty Davogars Latment was really good; and Nenya please post more


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

I just wanted to thank Nen Cir and Kem, You guys are great. Thank you very much. I've misplaced a lot of the poetry I havn't already posted so I'll get more later. Thanks again You really made my day.


----------



## Uminya

You're welcome P/F 

BTW, ONLY original poetry is allowed, and anything by another person will be deleted.


----------



## Lantarion

Unless it's shown as an 'exhibit' or exmaple, I'd say.. 
And I do apologize if I hurt anybody's feelings, and it was my least intention to tell people what to put in their poems. I can't even imagine poetry without emotion!  Sorry again, and as I said it was indeed a touching poem. 

Crescent Moon
Sailor of the starry night
hear this humble prayer I site
Cut my howling deep despair
with shining scythe of evening air

Master of the dim-lit dells
lighting tree with silver bells
Cure my sickness, illness deep
in my mind I cannot sleep

Watcher of the darkness thick
with your light the dimness lick
Do not let your glow so blue
be dwindled by the blinded hue

Remember, Keeper of my eyes
that Darkness can be in disguise:
Not always in the form of fear
for in the dark you need not peer


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Will you dare,
to choose the path,
that is not so lighttly tread?
where hidden phantoms and fears may lie,
readying to strike.


----------



## Luna

*Morning Song*

in the early morning stillness
the forest awakens.
shadows break apart before
strengthening golden rays
of sunshine.
butterflies move sluggishly
under the canopy,
and the dew shimmers on leaves
like fragile diamonds.
in the hushed stillness
song begins...
at first soft and hesitant,
rising in a chorus of throats
joined in exuberant joy---
song of the morning.
shafts of light pierce the trees
and the motes dance within
like whispered secrets.
In the forest ancient
the birth of a new day.


----------



## Nonix Dark

*True Sorrow*

well.. here's a poem I wrote a while ago... hope you'll like it

*****************************************'
I was running. 
Running through the fields of hate. 

I was searching. 
Searching for you. 

When I found you, you couldn’t see me. 
You couldn’t see me cause you wasn’t there. 

I was holding you in my arms. 
I was holding you though you wasn’t there. 

As you were laying there in my arms. 
I knew that this were the last time I would ever see you. 

Lifeless as you were you showed me. 
You showed me what true pain is all about. 

I was all alone in the world of love and hate. 
Love that brought you to me and hate that took you away. 

When I woke up I figured that it was just a dream. 
A nightmare about not having you around. 

But what if it wasn’t a dream, a nightmare. 
what if it was true. 
I don’t want to think about it cause I can’t stand a life 
A life that means to live without you.


----------



## Nonix Dark

*Lost*

welll... I wrote this poem some months ago.. I think it's worth a try here aswell... hope you'll like it 

*****************************************''

Where ever I go
Where ever I search
I can’t find what I’m looking for.
I don’t give up
I don’t want to.
But it’s hard to keep goin’
When all I do is wrong.

I keep searching
Without results.
I don’t know where to go
I don’t know where to stay
I can’t feel comfortable
When I have nowhere to go.

Try to do whats right
Try to hide from wrong
but it isn’t easy
to live a life
without knowing the differens
of whats right or wrong

I feel like a shaddow 
without my own will
I feel like I have to follow
Without any exceptions

I try to make my parents happy
I try to make my parents proud
But it is hard
Just to try make me feel down
When I just can’t do it right

A life so hard
that makes it hard to live
filled with sorrow
I have to live
But I want to be happy
but the sorrow always get me down

surrounded by darkness
I have to live 
In ethernety
But still there is hope
But where ever I go I’m not able to find it


----------



## 7doubles

raven/dove
full of hate
full of love
living, dieing, multaplying
in twilight, in the dusk
shadows of the raven/dove

flying, falling, walking, crawling
but never free 
never


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

7, I really DON'T like it when YOU tell ME what my poem is does or is about much less what feeling I put into it. I wrote it not you. How would you know what I was feeling while writing it. How would you know what I wanted it to say. You CAN'T tell me what it's saying or what I am feeling. First of all you don't know. Second of all you don't have the right third of all you are WRONG anf fourth of all you would say that because obviously you do NOT believe in JESUS CHRIST. That you do not believe burns my heart enough but that you would twist my words and tell me I'm feeling what I'm not, Believing what I'm not, and Writing what I'm not nearly kills me. Now if this reply makes you feel like you should come back at me with something else than that is up to you but I would like to get back on poetry and preferably not that single one. And in the future we might should not ask for critisizm. That was MY fualt. I do not want to be your enemy and friendship sounds nice but I can't force you to be my friend.

Back on subject. Can we post limericks?


----------



## 7doubles

all i'm saying is crist saves not destroys that is mans job. and i am a protestant cristion. and i am not your enamy.

crist saves
at the end of the day
crist saves
while the children play
crist saves 
not only those who pray
crist saves
...for love, for love
to gain and shine down from above
crist only gathers love


----------



## Uminya

You may post any poem of your own creation that you wish (as long as it follows the rules of profanity/slander/etc.) And let's not say what a particular person is, or isn't, because all people have differing views to some extent.

[will post a poem in this later]


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

And I'm a Roman Catholic, and have been since before I was born and the one thing they say about catholics is...they take you as soon as your warm...you don't have to be a six footer....you don't have to have a great brain...you don't have to have any clothes on your..a catholic the moment dad came...because Every Sperm is sacred..Every sperm is good if a sperm is wasted God gets quite irate!LOL

I just had to do that...I am most sorry.

Are you willing to give up sacred civil liberties,
because to soaring towers fell,
unto the ground below.
Will you risk you neck for honor,
against a universal foe?
Will you be proclaimed in the hall of heroes,
for the glory and honor of a greif stricken nation,
if the cost may be your life???


----------



## Confusticated

Hello _Guild of Writers_
I had this posted elsewere but it belongs here.

Time
Doesn’t run so smoothly now ‘cause it chokes
And it chugs
It sputtered all about: I am without

Real
Doesn’t show so clearly now ‘cause it’s broke
And it wanes
It swept from right to left: I am bereft

Dream
Doesn’t near too quickly now ‘cause I joke
But it helps
It gives to a high extent: I am content


I'm not trying to be a writer but any critism is welcomed.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

7 I'm sorry. I meant no offence. BTW it's Christ not crist. I must say that God does save but I have Bible verses to back up what I'm saying. Like in Proverbs it says "Those who glote over disaster will not go unpunished"
and
" 'Vengance is mine' declares the Lord" Yes God is one for peace but He will NOT stand by and let our enemy attack us. 
"If we call to Him He will answer us, if we run to Him He will run to us"

Anyway if we WANT to continue our LITTLE FRIENDLY debate we might should do it somewhere else.

My limerick about my Doggie

There is a lil pup named Liberty.
She is known as O SO moody.
She chews on our desks,
makes such a mess,
but a least goes out side to pee.

The last part is a little vulger I know. Sorry. I had to think of something and It's my first Limerick.


----------



## 7doubles

i am a bad speller. mix old and new testament and be confused. christ and god are father and son untill the the second reserection.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Humbly seven,
I most beg to differ,
on your religions assumptions,
of the father son and holy spirit.
For Jesus is one in being with the father,
as well as the most holy spirit,
forever they reside as one,
but this relationships intricacy is one too complicated to our mortal tounge to declare,
nor are any words adequate enough to describe the eternal mystery


----------



## Lantarion

Id
It moves like curling, hissing snake
it works when you are not awake
It does not mind, it does not care
but it will all your mind ensnare

You will not see the evil things
they start with less; there it begins
For now your will is all a mess
it laughs in your unconsciousness

Soon the dim and ghastly eyes
will kill and walk in dark disguise
A husk, no more, you are to him
a tool of Evil's lurid whim

"Cut them down" you hear him say
you blindly, blissfully obey
A cry, a plea of grim despair
rings out, and shatters in the air

A tattered sky, a burning road
the gates of darkness, its abode
Beyond dark clouds there shines a light
but it is gone: here starts the Night


----------



## Luna

thunder rumbling shakes the ground
white chrome grille flashes
in a shark's toothy grin
sunlight dances like liquid silver
on smooth, metallic skin...


----------



## 7doubles

luna, that was great, vived

stories telavission, songs tell a story, sonic disruption of phisical integrity stress levels on magnetic flow in benzine rings manafest agrestion to mans input between hydogen and carbon matrix. acid tests intensity of celluler bembrain death sugjest integrity to weak as is to time of deceaced cell in overall input.

'the scielent killer'BZ


----------



## 7doubles

my my my my oh i want to fly
like a 747 into heven
when the mistery train comes rollen down the line
oh my my my my its time to say good bye

its a nice dream if you know what i mean
the allternative is i have nothing to give

oh oh oh no please dont say its so
we are born of this earth and we'll rot in the dirt 

"57 delux"


----------



## Lantarion

The Valley
The countryside is wild and green
its face is deeply hid
Its rippling surface can't be seen
from under choking lid

And in this beauty, naure's will
there dwells a deep, dark dell
A tumbling, blissful, flowering rill
where birds in flight do dwell

Upon its flank there sleeps a peace
that elsewhere can't be found
There beauty dwells in every crease
in every sighing sound

And as the hill grows steeper still
towards the darkling floor
The ground seems rent by struggling will
and healing nevermore

And ever as one travels down
into the dim-lit depths
The cries and random shouts are found
'til little sense is left

At last as you approach the end
and reach the clearing wide
You wonder at the nothingness
no Moon, no Sea, no tide

Yet soon you sense a deeper plague
a shadow 'mongst its own
And out of mists so grey and vague
a beast is roughly thrown

In fog, in clear sweet mountain-air
(what would one call this dew?)
Two shadows fight with gleaming stare
their swords they quickly drew

One spirit, dark and void of hope
wields blade of sneering death
The other, bright and full of hope
fights on with hallowed breath

Standing by with awe-cast face
I sit and watch this fray
The Light does often win with grace:
but which will win the day?


----------



## 7doubles

to tell the truth,
it will change your life
the autom moon spans,
far, deep and wide, ya
the morning sun,
can hypnotise, and
the setting one can,
make you lose your mind

the tree sticks in the mud ya
trees, sticks in the mud
the river, river runs in veins
ya the river runs insain
never knowing its own name
never feeling any pain

"the big tarmack": undone


----------



## Lantarion

It rises from deep, delving grey winter mist
and smells like a fragrance, so sweet and so missed
You feel, as your feet their rough trek do begin
your mind feels so clear, through the darkness and din

A pinnacle hewed out of living earth-rock
on its side seem to run arcane symbols amok
Its elegant beauty, beyond all compare
will hook both your eyes in an enchanting stare

The door standing firm tells a tale full of doubt
like three months of rain after life-threat'ning drought
But just as you firmly and sanely decide
to open the door, it is there; open wide

The hallway, a path into deep, darkling heart
will frighten your soul like a heavenly dart
A chill, creeping over your every last bone
does press you to walk, like a blind-sighted drone

But when you have walked in the comfortable route
the lights are extinguished, the torches burn out
You stand in the dark, without fear, without pain
it seems not unlikely that you've gone insane

But lo! you are well, and your thoughts wander clear
a man without Self does not know earthly fear
Siddhartha! Siddhartha! You hear the still voice
go forward, go back: this alone is your choice

I mixed the themes from both Heart of Darkness (has anybody else here read it?! It is fabulous IMO!) and SIddhartha, which I am currently in the middle of reading. Great works, both of them.


----------



## Lantarion

Will nobody post??


----------



## Kementari

*sorry, been sorta busy* 
Ponti your last three poems are awesome! Luna and Confusticated yours are great!! Really unique stuff 7


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Here's some.

Sister:

sister you are beautiful,
sister you are wonderful,
sister you are strong,
O how I wait to hear your song.
Sister, in my life and eyes, you are a miracle.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Come to me
through red and arange leaved trees
Come now to find your way
through crystal covered caves
come to me

come to me
through bleak bare trees
come now, come find today
see the icy wave
come to me


----------



## Lantarion

Wow, P/F: those were wonderful! 'Sister' is very touching, *sniff*.
Heh, it's nice to see that you still call me Ponti.. You were Rosie, weren't you? 
I'd really like to know, though: has anybody here read Heart of Darkness? I think it's the best book I've ever read (riight after the Sil)! The Pedestrian is also outrageously wonderful.. I think I'll write a poem about him! 

The Pedestrian
Along the antiseptic street
he strolls and watches shadows fleet
The blaring blue and neon lights
cast signs of death upon the night

He loves the darkness; it loves him
so free of pain, so free of din
He walks in happiness alone
no staring eyes, no sightless drones

The houses high above his eyes
hide the truth in grand disguise
To everyone but him it's clear:
"obey the rules, and know great fear!"

But then his quiet walk is stopped
as siren from its seat is dropped
A voice cries out: "Don't move! Stand still!"
like mantis crouching for the kill

Metallic, broken records play
and in the breeze no branches sway
The eyes, those eyes of silenced drum
enslaved and weak, their minds are numb

Those ones who dare to be themselves
are taken into clean, bright cells
Their unique souls are burned with glee
no individuality

But once one's soul is in its shell
it can't be burned, save sent to Hell
They rise, and roam the roads once more
on dark, still streets, for evermore


----------



## LúthienTinúviel

*stares at toes and bashfully recites poem*

"Watercolor"

She stares through the little window,
Eyes straining, brow creased, breath still.
She struggles to find a focus
In the world beyond the sill.

Myriads of images swirl
Into a cyclone of red, blue and green,
As they wage a war against
An enemy tangible yet unseen.

Once distinct silhouettes now blend
Their lithe shapes into one,
In a circling, frenzied attempt
To win a battle that is never won.

The girl at the window
Folds her hands like a saint,
Closing her eyes on the watercolor
Of too much water and too little paint.


by the way - is Tolkien related poetry allowed here as well?


----------



## Lantarion

Certainly, as long as you've written it yourself. 

Dusk
Silhouettes of unseen things
great and grim as uncrowned kings
Silent, lightless, full of joy
a feeling no man can destroy

See the crouching elm tree sway
in the eve of black and grey
Feel the wind upon dark earth
a voice cries long before light's birth

Leaves of hues not seen, but heard
swirl like tiny shadow-bird
Who could call this age of dim
an age of death, so bleak so grim?

For nothing can to it compare
to fiery silence, darkened flare
The melody of heavy dreams
are seen a-wafting through the air

Like snow the darkness mounts the boughs
it sleeps yet in the morn shall rouse
wafting with the morning breeze
it leaves behind dep memories

As the sun glints on the leaves
the snow has left its marble sleeve
The night is gone, but will return
like phoenix, it will rise, then burn

I've always disliked the negative and even 'evil' name that Night and Darkness have. I find that there are very few things on this earth that can equal the magic in a cool breeze blowing through an orchard in the heart of the night.. Perhaps it has to do with Man's fear of the unknown, for the unknown is a common connotation of darkness.. hmm


----------



## Uminya

There's a chill in the air,
And it's been so long
Since my broken hands
Have felt very strong;
But I'd walk these lands
Just to see you there.

The night is so lonely
Without your touch;
The day isn't so short
Because I need you so much;
Though you're so far nort':
You're the one and only

We'll see the sun set low--
When we're side by side--
Last longer than before;
Through this time we'll bide
With love forever more,
Apartness is our foe.



This has a really weird rhythm, but I gave it a weird rhyming structure too. Criticism is welcome.


----------



## 7doubles

waiting for the sun just befor, you stop, nothings gonna give you the top
never ever give up your war, peace of mind don't cut it no more

but all in all it's a fine day
all and all its a fine day
to run, its a fine day
to walk, its a fine day 
to sing, its a fine day
to talk, its a fine day
all in all its a fine day


----------



## Lantarion

Hey, I liked that meter? Sort of, hmm let's see: ABCBCA, right? Excellent, I'll try too! 

Those eyes, those shining meres of stars
deep-blue wells of silent thoughts
A mirror into distant days
when things both great and small were wrought
With lim'ricks short and handsome Lays
they show Time's unrelentful scars

Was that right? Hey, this is interesting! Thanks, I'll steal your mode from you now! *Gathers ABCBCA into a large black sack and creeps off into the night*


----------



## 7doubles

thunder ringing
gods singing
welcome to the end of time
all sceaming
loves meaning
new york is just a state of mind

you know its something you cant resist 
you have scrach that secret itch
we know you talked you little snich
so now you wind up in a ditch

manta: unfin


----------



## Galdor

Do you have to be a member of this guild to post here? Tell if you do and I'll go join. Anyway, I'm trying to teach myself how to write poetry so any advice will be welcome. Here's the first two I've written, there're probably not much good but tell me what you think.

Any ideas for a title?

I run through the night, seeking in the storm, searching for an answer. Following my soul’s desire but for what it yearns I know naught, yet through the rain I sought it still.
Often I think I see a light, a break in the storm, yet when I run to it the darkness covers it. And I wander aimlessly in despair once again. Searching wildly through the night, seeking blindly--for what I do not know. Whither I go, I can not see, for all is dark. How long I shall search and where will unguided footsteps lead me? I know not, I know only that I must search, yet as to why and where, an answer I have naught. But one day I know I’ll find what I seek and when I come upon it I will know that I must search no longer, the storm will end and light will shine through the clouds. But until that time I run still through the night, blindly, blindly seeking, searching for an answer, an answer to a question I have never asked.




*The night sky* 
(From the standpoint of an Elf in Middle Earth)

I look up to the sky, in the dead night. And there I see the stars like far off campfires in the sky
And though ten thousand times ten thousand times I have seen their glory and light, they cease to amaze me not. The gifts of your hand, O Elbereth most wonderful in this hapless world. 
For every night when darkness covers the land the stars shine brightly, twinkling in heavens, like the sun shining brightly off the tips of spears as armies ride to battle in the morning sun. Never ceasing, always giving light. 
And so I stand all night, gazing at up and mapping figures in the sky. I see great warriors, beast, Gods and Goddesses, everything imaginable can be seen in the stars, even the faces of loved ones, long past.
And though as the new day comes and their light fades, I know I must only wait for this day to die, and in the darkness once again your stars will shine, shedding their light from the heavens above.
Making the night sky beautiful, more beautiful then even the rising and setting sun. For only in the night sky, does true beauty and light shine through, even in the blackest night.


----------



## Lantarion

Ooh, well done on The Night Sky! Bravo! 
And no, you don't necessarily have to be a member of the Guild, but if you want to go ahead. 

Autumn Bliss
Lo! the sea of autumn leaves
sways and sighs in dim-lit eves
Leaves of yellow, trunks of gray
cast my mind in deep dismay

See the fires so rejoice!
yellow, red and green in voice
For sunlight nestling 'mongst great flame
endless Nature knows no name

When the evening fades to night
sleeping with arcane respite
Then the trees, those minstrels proud
cast aside their restful shroud

Hissing, shouting, singing now
call the branches, twigs and boughs
Wind and rain and stormy rant
laughs and sighs in endless chant

And as Autumn comes to end
its beauty it will gladly lend:
For though the airs are brisk and cold
Winter shows wonders untold


----------



## Ceorl

Wow those are incredible poems, especially your last one Lantarion; I am sure even Tolkien himself would have been proud.


----------



## Lantarion

*bows* I appreciate your opinion, lord; forgive me, but has your noble personage himself posted any text of poetic element upon this noble thread? 
Again, thank you my lord. *bows, sprains his back, falls on his face*


----------



## Kementari

Welcome to the guild Luthien, great poem. That was awesome Galdor. I really liked your last two 7. Lanty your poems are incredible as always!!

I luv this thread


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

For honor,
for love,
for homage and fealty.
For oaths most often broken.
For gambling raquets 
and prostitution,
for the _Familia_ .


----------



## 7doubles

good one tar. thanks kem.


----------



## Kementari

Yeah good poem Tar!

Well  to you too 7


----------



## Lantarion

Star
Flower, flower, in the sky
your petals no man can descry
Crystal shimm'ring restlessly
flames that are, but none can see

Blossom, blossom, flourishing
to you our hearts do gladly sing
Fire made of diamonds clear
shines on us and drowns our fear

Leafless, rodless, clad in flame
twinkling with your violent hame
Far away your eye shines bright
come and stay, fear not the night!


----------



## 7doubles

apon a heavy brow dare fate and i sweet i with thought most dread to find no tomarrow nor sweet delight. dark are we indeed for more or less our evil breeds. my mind bleads torment, old boy regrets. i know not why but ask not what i seek to find. hurry.. run to the light.


----------



## 7doubles

life keeps moving in circles,, circles
gather round
opening the doors of confution
mingling sound
destony is an illution
watch as all the circles, fall down, all fall down


----------



## Lantarion

Early Winter Clouds
The day is growing cold
the trees and bare of leaf
The clouds are stiff and filled with cold
their silence will be brief

And even now their grey-swathed gates
are churning in the skies
Like grinding, massive stony slates
they let their essence fly

And see, now comes a-wafting down
a single starry speck
It falls like pearl from dressing-gown
and starts its futile trek

It falls, and falls, and soon enough
it hits the cold, hard earth
Its aftermath that smears the cuffs
of bare and lifeless hearth

Then lo! the gates are standing wide
the angels spring now forth
With gowns unseen, in reckless tide
messengers from the North

And see, before a word is said
ere thou believe thy eyes
The clouds have made a snow-white bed
for wonderous things to lie

And now his gates are closed and still
they hurry on their way
But ere thy eyes have had their fill
they'll come again to stay


----------



## HobbitGirl

Oooh, that is really good!

Can I get some feedback on this one? Please?

The Sign of Courage 
A dragon had been terrorizing a small medieval town,
One brave man stood up to him to slay the dragon down.
He mounted his horse; he held his sword high up into the air,
“I will defeat him!” said the man, “for all that’s just and fair!”
He rode away, his chin held high, into the deep twilight,
And all the time he knew full well how terrible was his plight.

The brave man reached the dragon’s cave and found the dragon there,
A reek and smoke filled his nose as he approached the lair.
“All right, you foul lizard! Come out and face me now!”
The dragon peeped out of his cave and gave the man a scowl.
“You do not know how strong I am,” the terrible dragon said.
“Very well,” the monster snarled, “I’ll make you wish that you were dead!”

The dragon charged, but the man was ready; his sword was in his hand,
He gritted his teeth and got ready for his brave last stand.
He ran up to the dragon and thrust his sword into its heart,
The dragon had no time to scream; he simply gave a start.
But the dragon breathed a spurt of flame before he fell down dead,
The poor brave man got hit by it and was killed in his stead.

The townspeople came along and found the man where he lay,
They left the sword in the dragon’s corpse until it rotted away.
At last when the dragon was nothing but tooth and bone,
They took the sword away from there and back to its old home.
They buried it by the man who had put his courage to the test,
The brave man’s sword, his Sign of Courage, was finally put to rest.


----------



## 7doubles

> _Originally posted by 7doubles _
> *life keeps moving in circles,, circles
> gather round
> opening the doors of confution
> mingling sound
> destony is an illution
> watch as all the circles, fall down, all fall down *



life is a butterfly, some can live but the rest will surely die
spawning in utter darknes
crooning to the crux of madness
lies
i, want to die
no one hears my crys
deep down inside you, i need to find you
why


----------



## Lantarion

OMG, HobbitGirl, that was excellent!  Marvelous! I loved the beat, although it did stumble here and there. But great, that's the stuff. 

Sun and Moon are both to me
as puppets of the Void
I move and rush consistently
my powers are delpoyed

No man or soul can fathom this
my abstract excellence
Their measurements are not amiss
but simply make no sense

For what I seem to be to them
is all they can perceive
For them the truth is in my hem
a fact which cannot leave

But elsewhere, where the suns are strange
and moons are many and grim
They come to see my endless range
a greater power's whim

That's a riddle for you! What do you think I'm talking about?


----------



## Uminya

Hmm...gravity?


----------



## 7doubles

time?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

"Meet me at noon on the tallest scraper."
said the man with the black trench coat,
"I'll have an offer you'll always remember,"
he continued on.
"It's sweet and loaded with money,"
he said to add bait,
"and is sure to up your salary a bit."
he said to bring in his catch,
"I better see you up there."
he said to begin a threat.
"Or they'll be hell to pay"
he said to make sure they came.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

The first thought which came to my mind for the riddle was God.


----------



## Lantarion

Yes, God is an option; the meaning I was looking for is Time (well done, 7), but I actually wrote it as a little experiment, to see in how many different ways people perceive it. Interesting, literary analysis isn't baloney after all..


----------



## 7doubles

"i am the riddle king
i can do anything"


hay man if you can tell me where to find unkil sam
income taxes out the door, don't think i can stand much more
dont you know he wants you 
and he wants my taxes too
or the law will come after you
if you don't, pay your due

some where out there beneath the son lives the dream of washington
battle scars the stars and stripes, peace is why we always fight
trust in god 
or trust in gold
either way you sell your sole
dont you know he wants you
and he wants my taxes too....

"unkil skam":needs work


----------



## Lantarion

Hey, sounds good! i especially liked the rhyme+beat of 


> Trust in God
> or trust in gold
> Either way you sell your soul


Good work on "Uncle Sam". 


Inspiration
In the starry sky
walk the souls of passers-by
In the seas so green
swim those minds that flit unseen
High, 'mongst leaves of gold
fly the smiling forms of old
In this musty tome
sing those minstrels in their home
In the deep of night
you might glimpse their sighs in flight
Not with eye or ear
can you see or can you hear
With your deepest thought
you can see what they have wrought


Heh, when I was writing this I was listening to "Iron Man" by Black Sabbath, and I sort of picked up the beat.


----------



## 7doubles

ya i was listening to "saint steven" by the greatfull dead when i wrote that last one

thanks Pont
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

my friend has gone insain
all he ever does is comeplain
neoralogical system flaw
membrain canser eats his mind raw

come join me afterlife
join my sole
join me to the sun
and lose controll

(now, dont worry your mind
voises, the world wont leave you behind
in darkness, the more you sucome to the lite
burning your hole in the sole of the nite) "good verse"

"i'm not me anymore" :unfin, redraft


----------



## HobbitGirl

Lantarion, 7doubles, you two write great poetry! Keep it coming!

Can you guys help me think of a title for this one? I keep playing with different titles, but none of them seem to fit quite right.

When the wind is high
And the moon is low
And the mountains lit with sunset glaze

The sky is clear
There is no snow
The twilight sky is set ablaze.

Any ideas????


----------



## 7doubles

it remindes me of the "sonora skies" of mexico. verry vived and picturesk hobbit girl good stuff


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Her face is a gorgeous painting,
a mask which conceals vanity,
Her heart is a lovely flower,
that withers when it's revealed,
her smile is that of an angel,
which turns sour at 3rd site.
She is the angel of life,
that hell has made subject to death


----------



## HobbitGirl

Thanx, 7doubles! Actually, it was inspired by the Wasatch Mountains (which are near my house), so I think I'll call it "Wasatch Skies" or something to that effect. Thanx a bunch!!


----------



## 7doubles

wicked poem Tar, bravo!


sweet love sweet as it comes
gripping supine
is sweeter to mine
sweet is to the morning sun as a rose
sweet is to come as sweet as you go
sometimes, i feel so alone
sometimes, close to the bone
fealing denighal in sake of the chiald
fealings that grow, where ever i rome

god save me
i know
i know 
let it go
trident
power
thieven cowered
noooooo..
i can feel you comeing into
my sooole
takeing total controll

do you want to
do you want to
Do You Want To
Goooooo..
let the demond go

"under presure":needs work


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

thanx seven,yours rock too


----------



## Kementari

Great poems everyone! hehe i thought the poem was about time too  7 i loved your last one


----------



## LúthienTinúviel

Nice poems 

"Calm Waters Riot"

Marble fingertips caress the glassy pool,
Sending fragile ripples
Racing to the edges of the fountain.
The stony circumference curbs the riot,
Encircles the wild dance.
Tears from a tiny waterfall
Shatter the mirror like pool.
Small rebels thrashing
Engulf the frail tremors
Made by trailing, elegant fingers.
White nymphs war on the blue lake,
Slicing the calm water with their sacrificial knives,
Gleefully laughing at their desecration.
Calm order without.
Chaotic rebellion within.
The stones echo with impish laughter:
The calm pool riots:
It no longer holds what it receives.


----------



## HobbitGirl

Ooo, Luthien that last one of yours was incredible!


----------



## Lantarion

OMG, Lúthien!  Excellent!!
And Tar, yours was also really good! I also liked your short one, HobbitGirl; it was very comfortable to read. 

Pax Hibernum
The lands are bare, bereft of grace
as autumn's sweet repose
A dim and lightless, saddened place
without a single rose

But in the silence brown and grey
a voice far-off is heard
An echo of the distant days
the flight of breeze-winged birds

Then all the sky, its minstrels white
the clouds that speak of bliss
Let forth their gifts, a force of might
with blessings serves a kiss

And soon the earth is buried 'neath
a blanket formed of cold
All white is bough and rock and heath
that have their lives now sold

By day the snow shines glistening
a gleam of shining pearls
A crystal plain where spirits sing
where tiny twisters twirl

By night thr faintst ray of light
is amplified and raised
Its radiance is all but slight
the darkness leaves one dazed

Among the bowing boughs and eaves
among the tall, white trees
He wonders through the crystal leaves
his realm is ice and breeze


----------



## HobbitGirl

Everyone who posts poems here (except perhaps me) has incredible talent! You guys rock! 

Here's one that I came up with at 11:30 last night...

My Ituri
I love you more than moon and sun
More than the stars above
And when it all is said and done
Still you will have my love.

You love me like a flame that burns
So brightly in the night
Yet round and round the cruel world turns
And we both share its plight.

For like the weary world that spins
On it's unchanging course
Neither of us ever wins
We're both filled with remorse.

For neither of us ever see
The other, it is true
But still I ever hope to be
To be always with you.


----------



## Lantarion

Wow, excellent once again! I am only puzzled by the name, what is an 'ituri'? 

The Librarian
The candle in the silent room
does waver in the draft
Beside a long neglected broom 
there sits a pointless shaft

He sits among the hills and mounts
these dells and vales of lore
Like shining stars or spurting founts
they warm him to the core

Around him countless tomes are found
confined within their coats
Tattered, fine or leather-bound
containing dimming quotes

Outside the winds are cruel and cold
the snow is mounting fast
His cloak, of red but saintly old
upon a chair is cast

A pair of glasses on his nose
and wisdom in his glance
He slowly as from death arose
with eyes like sharpened lance

He let the book fall from his hands
and thud upon the floor
He clings no more to futile strands
but reaches for the door

The dust does settle on the ground
the window opened wide
His footsteps long are heard around
before the endless tide


----------



## 7doubles

the time, you find, some peice of mind
the place you rome, your space
welcome home
your going in circles
welcome home
you made a deal with the devil
welcome home

your losen awairness
your actions are careless
nothings left but you don't know
so welcome home
welcome home 

home sweet ho o o o ome...

"welcome home":needs more context


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

Ok, here's a poem that I just made up a second ago... my first spur-of-the-moment poem :


If you hear me calling
then far away I'll fly,
and meet you in the morning
where the world cannot get in.

If you hear me crying
and acknowledge my hard felt tears,
then I'll meet you in the morning
where the world cannot get in.

If you hear me thinking
over the long and hard-felt miles,
then I'll run to you in the morning
where the world cannot get in.

And if you say you love me
I'll forever stay with you,
on the happy wings of the morning
where the world cannot get in.


----------



## HobbitGirl

That's a good one, Nen! I usually find that my spur of the moment poems are my favorite ones.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

Thanks!  I don't have another poem at the moment, so I'll leave you with a quote:

To do is to be, to be is to do, do be do be do.


----------



## Kristaline

Here is one of my long-standing favorites. I get two responses...either they love it, or they don't understand it. Either way I don't mind feedback.

Raven Angel

Hair as unlit as mystery
Skin as pale as moonlight
Eyes as dark as sin.

Rising as the phoenix
From my dreams
To taunt me into submission
of my unholiest desires.

Hair as fine as cobwebs
Skin as untouched as porcelain
Eyes as deep as eternity.

Amused as I drink
from the well
of my darkest passions
and self condemnation.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

A gentle beauty,
yet marred,
an innocent angel,
all too scarred.
From men who've loved,
but lied,
won but raped,
her virginity,
just for spite


----------



## HobbitGirl

Omg, that poem was so good, Kristaline! I understood it, and I definitly loved it! Keep em coming!!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Crawling,
fleeing,
into my corner,
to the place I feel at home,
away from laughing,
jeering faces,
away from all that gives me grief.


----------



## 7doubles

i met a girl
she smiled at me
we fell in love
then she cut me free

lonely as an island
i am
lonely as can be
fradgle as child
bottled feelings pouring free

beaten again
i drove away my only friend
broken inside
i wish i just swallowed my pride

lonely, lonely man
can you understand your peace
bring your mourning to a cease

"mourning"


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*Wonks's trashy love poem*

I think Snaga should post some of his trashy poetry...
But I think my trashy poetry will have to suffice

drinking deeply 
breathing peace
singing sweetly
soul at ease

burning brightly
mind aflame
weaving heartsong
thoughts delayed

striking rhythm
beating breath
strong in comfort
sleep at last


----------



## *arillyn*

*MEDITATIONS* 

the world goes soaring at my feet
i left so many things undone
so much trouble i may meet
so much gaiety, so much fun
each morning, a new hope
each night, a new dream
and everyday
a new experience
i was a leafless twig
now a tree half grown
ready to reap the crop 
that years ago i'd sown
for growing up is the purpose of life
it means facing up your woes
enjoying sunny days
weeping at times of parting
growing up means...
having someone care for you
then something happened
you suffered the heartache
and pain
growing up means...
new beginnings
when that someone
cares again


.............************


----------



## LúthienTinúviel

"Epiphany"

I sat, quietly musing, perusing,
Lost in the winding corridors of memory.
Ethereal voices whined and whispered in the dark,
Speaking to me of tomorrow, of sorrow, pain and glory.

Stumbling and mumbling I sought in vain
The owners of those voices that drew me on.
But they were mischievous and quick, and would not be found.
And so I sat, wrapped in black, waiting for the dawn.

Soon the light came creeping, peeping,
Shards of liquid gold that splintered the night,
Illuminating confused, unfamiliar, horrific shapes.
And I cursed the light for its gift of sight.

Around me wheeled and reeled twisted streams of reality,
Railing against all I held to be true and right.
I cursed the light for showing me my deformity.
And so I sat, clothed in light, waiting for the night.


----------



## Lantarion

A tumult in the sky I heard
a rousing on the wind
Like beating wings of foul black bird
the eerie silence grinned

Upon the earth a silence lies
then like a snap of rain
Like echoes from the endless spies
or silk and sea and pain

No sleep will I now ever seek
for in my deepest mind
My angel has grown weary, weak
my fate is underlined


----------



## *arillyn*

*FOR THIS DAY* 

i used to go all by myself
to a shadowy nook
by a babbling brook
solitary, alone
i hear, i see
the wind would whisper silently
sunlight peeking through cracks of leaves
butterflies floating
avoiding the bees...
gentle rushes
and then
i saw a shadow
coming closer, yet nearer
just feet i saw
then my gaze fixed into those eyes
burning brightly
so appealing
as if an inward light
brought forth the day
dispensed with the night
then i rose and walked
along the lapping water
no longer alone
at last i have found
someone who understood

........***********


----------



## 7doubles

sometimes i feel
sometimes i steal
sometimes i ride the wave, untill i'm clear
sometimes i'm right
sometimes i'm wrong
sometimes i fight, cus i can't go on

no more pain 
no more lies
my sadness is, the mourning sunrise
no more lies
no more pain
teardops down my face, like gental rain

now i'm free
i'm finaly comeing into my own, organs, blood, flesh, skin and bone

leave me be
i am high
my spirit's finaly soaring through the sky

Kim, to speak of me
you find yourself down on your knees
now then, don't get me wrong
you mind your-self and you'll be-long

this is how i am, you know
find me and, find pure-ity, cnontroll

"purity controll":smash hit


----------



## *arillyn*

*A BEAUTIFUL SIGHT* 

the sun sets
it sank into the sea
turning the sky orange and pink
darkening the sea of blue and teal
that one beauiful sight
brought tears to my eyes
it touched my heart
so deep inside
that one beautiful sight
made me feel
so glad to be there
so glad to be alive
i only wish the world could see
that one beautiful sight
just that one beautiful sight
to remind them all
not to give up if they fall
to remind them all
not to hurt and not to fight
that one beautiful sight
gave you one beautiful feeling
because even though the rain will fall
the clouds will part
and the sun will shine down
forcing you to smile and not to frown
that one beautiful sight
will open up your heart and soul
and you will learn what you long to know
peace
calmness
happiness
love
came from that one beautiful sight
just that one beautiful sight

..........********


----------



## Lantarion

Beautiful, Arillyn. 


The sky was grim, foreboding rain
and all was very still
Then drops of wet, the swimmer's bane
fell onto leaf and rill

And soon the skies were opened wide
the torrent gaily swept
And Apticrolon cursed the tide
that made his dinner wet

And as he tossed aside his bun
now soaked unto its core
He strode with grace, and tried to run
but slipped upon the floor

Now Apticrolon had a care:
his temper was not long
His temples, in the soaking air
were throbbing like a prong

He tossed his cloak into the soil
and in an angered bid
He tol the skies to end their toil
and suddenly, they did

The Sun pepped up from 'hind a head
of deep and gloomy black
On Apticrolon's face was read
that he had found his knack

But soon the air became quite hot
and soon his sagging robe
Was steaming like a boiling pot
and burning was the road

And then he begged, without due lies
but three times eagerly
Forgiveness from the boiling skies
and air so wet and free

The sky, among his many forms
felt pity for the man
Who through his many swirls and storms
so oft and fast had ran

And so he ceased his burning eye
and rest came to the wold
To all but poor Apticrolon:
for he had caught a cold


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*The After*

You promised me rhythm and I sought for rhyme
You promised me breathless and I said, "No time."
You handed me heartsong and I was unphased.
You gifted me perfect and I turned the page.

This "happily" will not breach
The "ever" that you strive to reach
And "after" will be full of pain
Bathed in heartache, baptized "rain."

You sent me your soulfire and I turned away.
You sent me a lovesong and I called for hate.
You wanted me wholly and I gave but half.
You wanted forever, but it couldn't last.


----------



## 7doubles

wow Wonko, that was an inpact, a real hit.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*Thank you!*

I feel deeply complimented.

I wrote it this morning before I came to school...it hit me and I had to write it.

Strange though...because I didn't know at the time how fitting it would be for the events of today...*sigh*


----------



## 7doubles

great poety flows free.
we serch for ourselves through other people


i was talking to some people
the day she cought my eye
held me in her spell of evil
it felt so good i wished i'd die

love, up above
comes pouring down
lifts you off the ground


----------



## Wonko The Sane

*the dance*

we can't all remove a curse with a shower
and no one can stop a wave from sweeping away our dreams
but i can dance on the beach at sunrise
naked and wet and broan again in grace with each new day
enticing and changing the fate of starlight
and i can remove hatred, and fear, and nausea
with only a cold shower and a vial of rain water


----------



## 7doubles

silver voice of an angle, ecos in my head
through the scilent void nothingness, nothing else was said
but deeper and deeper the words devil in my mind
love creates illusions, the vission fathers time
who knew i grew on you
i'll rip your mind in two


----------



## Lantarion

The Inevitable
Beside a mirror, blue and still
there wept the ancient trees
For they had loved, and they love still
its ripples in he breeze

The clouds, in all their splend'rous grief
wept for their tarnished peers
A blanket wide as widowed heath
was cursed with blood and tears

Lo! slits and cuts upon its side
and broken limbs and joints
They once were strong and full of pride;
now rust the evil points

They lie in mangled servitude
their deaths were all unjust
A surface, fit for ale and food
from fallen king was thrust

And ever, as the quaking skies
do hum their mournful tune
Do some, too few, still wonder why
they are destruction's boon


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I follow your gaze,
it peirces my heart,
I crumble beneath,
the sin I live in,
unwilling to get,
to know how you live


----------



## Lantarion

Wow, isn't it quiet here!

Ode to a Yellow Wood
Upon a stroll in evening near
Was seen a sight so great, so dear
The eves of shining gold
were long in sonnets told
Beside a falling evening Sun
it's goal was sought, it's race was run
Beside the birchen eves
there burned the yellow leaves
Like gold a-melting in the dusk


----------



## Uminya

We've lost some of the most recent poems, so if you could please repost them (if you have a copy) that would be great. If you have permanently lost a poem, I apologize deeply.

Here's a short poem; untitled, as is my usual.

_When clouds take away the sun
And it's gone for ever more
I'll look back on the days that passed
Before we were standing
At the exit; at the door

There'll be a time to come
We'll know what's true and not
Knowing that what was done was right
Holding on to what is there
What we're wanting; what we've got_


----------



## Morwen

I walk the desert places.
The red earth pulsing
In a sonorous vision 
Of earth-colors and life.

You see the forest places.
The road alone atop rocky passes,
The edge acute and real;
And the grey stones
Oh tumb'ling down.

I walk alone.
The gods decree,
What is desert is lone.
What is loved 
Must loved alone.

Only leaves few will I see.
The earth of barren land,
Is where I need be.
Along the less taken.

Though I may love thee,
Leaves of your road.
That is where I need not be.
And you know that....


The sky clouds red,
A mirror of my earth.
And jagged clouds of ebony
Slice the horizon.

Let it be.


----------



## thoughtful20

*LYRICS - Zoe's Fire*

Here are sum lyrics i wrote, what does every1 think?

When theres nothing there, nothing left to hide
When everything's exposed, nothing more inside
When nobody knows you, your just another face
You've fallen through the cracks, nothing left not a trace

You feel you're all alone, taken by the crowd
pulled and pushed around, the silence is too loud
Your heart is all too cold, Nothing left to burn
Hard as age-old rock. Will the tables ever turn?

bridge;
You'll never know, you'll never see
Just 'round the corner, it sets you free

Chorus;
Life's like the ocean, The waves take you away
Down below the surface, you're lost - can't find your way
but when all hope is hidden, like sun behing a cloud
the tides can take a turn, and hope will then be found

When you're only a shadow, of who you used to be
you've slipped from the ladder, fall for eternity
When life slaps you in the face, no oce to cool the burn
you're trampled underfoot, no lessons left to learn

Chorus

You think the world ignors you, doesn't know you're there
You feel they've locked you in a cage to poke and prod and stare
But the world doesn't know you, you've never let them in
just open up your tight-shut eyes and feel your life begin

Coz loves not just for movie stars, the sun shines plentifully
the light is there for everyone, if they care to see
Reach for the offered hand, take hold and don't let go
coz loves not just for movie stars, love is more than show.


----------



## Lantarion

Ode to the Eternally Hallowed
O standing by this tidy tomb
I feel the weight of heavy doom
With fleshless hands it sought
a plain past human thought
In one hand growls his steady sleep
while by the other souls shall reap
For all these fallen dead
have fallen in his stead
A grin that burns eternally
hath graven great malignancy
Upon his pale white brow
that shows no mercy now
Untimely every death shall be


----------



## thoughtful20

So it sux hey? well i'm glad u guys told me b4 i actually sang it to sum1. lol
but what do u think of it? i really wanna know, this is my first try @ songwriting and i want to know if i'm any good


----------



## Dragon

don't worry, it's very good. If that's your first try, you should keep at it, you'll get much better, and then your songs will be awesome.


----------



## 7doubles

i sin
and it feels so fine
my love
i lost
my sole 
my mind
but feels so good 
inside, inside
open wide

i
had it all
i
am the reason
why
it had to fall
away
some day
i left it to, Decay


----------



## thoughtful20

Thanks! that really means a lot to me, Dragon. i'll keep writing, g2g,
~Beth


----------



## 7doubles

girls and dope
got me broke
to be the one who reachs
a life that falls to pieces
to be the one to be the sun

love is killing me
love is killing me
love will be the death of me


----------



## Kristaline

Obsession

Driving my every thought,
Controlling my every breath.
Turning my vision into
A tunnel with a bright
Light burning like a beacon.
Words have no effect.
Desires perish in the heat.
The fevered heat of my
Soul straining to quench
The consummation of my...
Obsession.


----------



## morning star

The night sky is filled with shattered glass,
Will it cut your fingers if you could,
Reach up and touch it?
Would your hand be filled with pain,
Or would it cool your envious soul,
To know no one human could capture a star thats still aglow?
Rest your mind and close your eyes,
And go to sleep before the daylight comes,
and the wonder will be fiery the sun.

I made it up, on the spot.


----------



## Lantarion

It's amazing, Morning Star! 
Kristaline, welcome to the forum; terrific first post! 
7 the "love"-one was excellent, great rhymes. 

Why don't people do this anymore? You don't have to praise or comment somebody else's work all the time and every time someone posts something new; just occasionally, or whenever you feel like it. 

The Fallen
I stopped upon the weary road
to find no forced repose
Then from the dusk it quickly strode
and silently it rose

No cape, no cloak, no wisp of breath
this traveler did wield
Epitome he was of Death
who roams the Endless Field

A nightmare, or a dream perchance
this vision was to me
His darkling grin and freezing glance
all screamed out blasphemy

"Arise" he said, without real sound
for I had found my shell
Upon the cold, remorseless ground
a step ere endless Hell

He smiled, then grinned, then laughed out loud
and all the world was bare
Like deep and black and evil shroud
a haunting, hellish glare

Upon the path, that weary path
I met my doom that night
And now my fear doth turn to wrath
and who could check my might?


----------



## Kristaline

Gossamer Ponies

Midnight dreams
Riding gossamer ponies
Across the rivers
Of my soul.

Glimpses of yesterday's
Memories brings emptiness
To my heart.

Midnight dreams
Riding gossamer ponies
Through the canyons
Of my heart.

Your smiles of long
Past makes the
Future seem so unreal.

Midnight dreams
Riding gossamer ponies.


----------



## Talierin

Hey Lanty, have you ever thought of getting a Writer's Library over at www.elfwood.com ? I bet they'd love to have your poems over there!


----------



## 7doubles

i hear it the wind
the crys
the icy hands of doom
upon the devils sholders rise
the storm is coming soon
the childeren of the moon

inside the seventh circle lies 
the hidden words of wisdom
words that can free our mind
if we only listen
the more we try to change the world
the more it stays the same
the children of the moon can tell you
that we are insain

this is now the end of men
welcome children of the moon

this is now the end of men
the end is comeing soon
welcome to the end my friend
welcome children of the moon

welcome the kids of the lunatics
welcome the spawn of doom
this is now the end of men
welcome children of the moon

welcome children of the moon
welcome children of the moon
welcome children of the moon
welcome children of the moon

"moonchild"


----------



## 7doubles

it's cool


----------



## morning star

Thankee Lant!!
I liked your last poems Lant and 7.

A golden sun is lighting the sky,
it sets aglow the twilight clouds.
When Morn comes,
it's shimmering colors,
so bright ,so vibrant,
come bringing joy.
When the time for darkness is very near,
it sends it's shattering shards of stained glass,
into the heavenly scene.
you know that day is almost past,
but the next day will arrive,
with renewed hope.

____________________________________________

by stepping out the door,
a journey begins,
And I shall be traveling it with my friends.
My campanions also seeking,
great adventure around the many bends,
of the little traveled road.
over hill or mountain,
or in the caverns deep,
our feet will take us.
I'll be happy yet sad,
when we reach the end,
of the great adventure,
with my friends.


----------



## 7doubles

the old man sang song to me
singen words that set me free
words that burn't into my sole
words that took mind controll

old man
i am under your comand
i am
changeing all i can
percodan


----------



## Lantarion

Choy Lee Fut
Strong as a Tiger
Lithe as a Crane
These are the roads down the Fighter's Lane
Swift as a Panther
Quick like the Snake
Be careful to trust every move you make
Be like the Dragon
With strong Qi-Gong
With Buddha in your heart you cannot go wrong

Haha, a rather simple poem I know; I just wanted to tell you all that I'll be away tomorrow. I have practiced Choy Lee Fut (pronounced choy - ley - fat; the last one with an 'a' like in 'arm') kung fu for just over two months now; and tomorrow I'm off to a one-day (six-hour) camp, where we are taught one long combination, called Ng Lun Ma. It's in a city quite a long way from where I live, although I'll be back the same day. But I'll be too knackered to come here, it's straight to sleep for me!


----------



## Anira the Elf

* runs to get her poetry book she made* 
her is a short little poem i made on day. i was just sitting arround and POP! it came. anyways

GONE
i had it and now it's gone.
it's going away and never coming back.
away forever,
forgotten? never!
even if it is gone.

it doesn't really rhyme that much. i just like it. Oh! her is one my friend made up.

i wrote your name in the sand,
but the waves washed it away.
i wrote your name in the sky,
but the wind blew it away.
i wrote your name in my heart,
and that's where it will stay.


----------



## Lantarion

Ode to the Woe of Loss
In mirth and joy he wellowed long
With unpronounced and burning song
As by his eyes she lay
He dreamt the world away
Confused he cast aside his awl
And broke the stone with marble maul
And ere his madness passed
He saw, she left at last
For it was what he most did wish
though aye, alas! he long would miss
The glassy gaze of jewels
Not bound by earthly rules
Yet long ago he went away
A broken man, begun again
Like tree that rumbling falls
and screams in endless halls
His grief was soon replaced by hope


----------



## Anira the Elf

that is awsome. it has a meaning to it yet u have to read it 2 or 3 times to find it. i love it.


----------



## Dragon

do you have a tune for it? I mean, it is a song, right?


----------



## thoughtful20

um . . . yeah, its a song, but i can't think of a tune that i feel would be good enough for it. i don't want it to be too slow, but i don't want it to be full on heavy rock either . . . i just can't think of one


----------



## Dragon

If you can somehow find a tune where one word just rolls into another, like ocean waves, that would be great. Start out low, then go high, then low, but do it gradually so it sounds like rolling waves. that would be so awesome.


----------



## thoughtful20

thanx Dragon! thats a great idea, i'll try it out,


----------



## 7doubles

i cant fall to sleep so i'm walken the streets
my girlfriend dumped me cuz she thinks i cheat
i find me another girl to get my fix
but her hands serch my pockets as her toung serched my lips

come on
i know your secrets 
come on
i know your proublem
you need to get some
come on an get one
i'm the mud shouvle

my ceiling is leaking and the rain drop drips
the taste of the water's like a young girls kiss 
the feel of her body can dround your mind
but feeling her lips is better than wine 

come on...

"mud shouvle": needs work


----------



## Morwen

This is more along the lines of song lyrics than poetry. The rhyme....well, there isn't much rhyme, is somewhat ok. I wrote it as a last minute thing, and it isn't my best work. 

Today Goodbye, Tomorrow hello

I view the world across an endless pane.
Its beauty becoming material.
We trudge this world as ghosts in time,
Living neither to yours or mine.

Their lives pass under my vision,
Only a few to which I raise my head;
All the rest, dead.
I see what they cannot.

But I fade as they,
In time and conscience.
I see myself throug the misty bay,
Not broken even by the lightest ray.

Time passes, people pass.
The world is filled with things left unsaid,
For which a glance could fill,
Or a smile there.

A tribute, then, I'll pose,
To those who stand stolid.
For you who shape the lives,
Of the world around.

Let not die these feelings you posses,
For they will bloom as alabaster roses.
Let not the sun set,
Let not the colors vanish.


If I had a tear to shed
Then grant one I would to you.
To all that you have done.
I will sing with you.

Perhaps in another day,
In another way,
Your words would not so abruptly end
And leave me stray.

I will sing with you,
For those who've gone away.
I will join you,
And rise beyond the rest.

You know where I am,
What alleys I saunter.
If ever a word you wish,
Serenade me with your thoughts.

You know where I am

I will sing with you,
If you'll remember
With the rain that falls in November.
I will sing with you.

I will watch the sun in the West,
And wonder myself to dreams beyond.
And I will remember you,
I will sing with you.

Today goodbye, tomorrow hello.


----------



## 7doubles

summers sweet, seasoning 
falls streight down the lemon tree
no matter how much sugar you think you got
you'll never have enough to fill up my honey pot
sweet tea, leaves of the evergreen
flows from a natural stream
drink deep for a little sleep
drink a little more, unless your feeling sore
sore..sore

look at me, i'm feeling grate
i can skate on paper plates
hotdog girls in katsup tops
cutered pies and cotton shots
drink a little more, a little more
unless your feeling sore, feeling sore, feeling sore, Feel~ing Sore
[dd dddddd dd d]

"sugar and spice": undone


----------



## Lantarion

Morwen, your lyrics were absolutely enchanting! I can imagine the accompanying music, slow and beautiful.. *sniff*

Life
Not mine 
not yours
but both a part of it
Not live
not real
yet on this earth we sit

Not bound
yet caged
this world is ours to love
with glee
with rage
We seek what lies above


----------



## Lantarion

Wolfbane
Before the spirits rise from sleep
to roam the dusk-lit eve
And ere the mist and shadows dance
the eye doth walk the skies

The owl in lofty bough bethinks
that something lies amiss
And melancholy now he hoots
and takes his leave with haste

The fox arrayed in red-hued plate
a-prances carelessly
But then he sights his higher peers
and whining skulks away

For ere the Moon, that blue-white curse
does lift its heavy brow
He cries but thrice, like windy wood
"Beware, I cometh now!"


----------



## Lantarion

The Image
The wind in half-light hums its song
With instruments of swaying eve
And ere the staffs of light arise
Upon the earth from steaming skies
And snow falls on wood's darkened sleeve
I truly know where I belong

But now the shore is softly rent
By rush of squeaking, firm-prowed wood
The pearly grains of sand protest
But still the tides arrive at best
To clear the way with crested hood
By deep blue gods this breeze was sent

And now I watch the dancing trees
Who in the laughing twilight sing
With weathered boughs all tipped with grey
Who filter nature's grand array
Yet who could slay this abstract thing,
Who does not die and houses glee?


----------



## 7doubles

the company manufactured me
and they sold me off for cheap
ya, they sold me off
they sold me off
they sold me
for damb near free

but its comeing down
and its over now
you cant fight off or your way out


----------



## Uminya

*The Voyage of an Inquiring Man*

Woe is this inhuman shell
To which my soul is bound
Until the end of days
Spent in heaven, or in hell;
Hoping I, humanity, have found
Too many prices-
For the man who pays-
To bear in this crisis

Through the dark tides
And far darker waters
Has the voyage come so far?
Giving us blinded rides
When our wisdom falters?
Can we here remain
To raise the heavy bar,
No chance disdain?

Would it guide me to the stars
Where the skies glow
With millions of tiny specks
And no earthly hand marrs?
Can you take me with the flow
Through which all lives travel?
Will your ship take me on treks
To secrets we'll unravel?


As you can see, that one used an unusual adbecgfh pattern, hope it turned out well


----------



## Lantarion

It did. 
Not My Favorite Kind of Sentence
This rather rough necktie
is halting my progress
An echoing insult
to my political prowess

A creaking construction
my mechanical aid
Which readily hastens
my voyage unlaid

A sea full of feelings
a tide full of hate
A twinge of sweet sorrow
that comes slightly too late

My imminent set-up
arrives rather slow
My last words they ask;
"Well I don't really know"

A fog is a-riding 
on the mane of a storm
And I, as a heather
am puzzled, forlorn

The words are pronounced
and the eyes turn to me
They smoulder and whisper
and then: I am free


----------



## Lantarion

Introduction
Frothing scream the manes of the alabaster shores
With haste and bewilderment its freezing mount roars
The wanderer hastens in his bloodstainéd robes
And plough through the winter with his quick-tiring oars

But hot is the trail and the earth does but shiver
The wanderer stops with his heart all a-quiver
He despairs with the absence of something familiar
But calms as the wind finds the glint of a river

Then as he lifts up his head to the woods
And snow starts a-mounting the brim of his hood
He looks all about him in quiet despair
And finds then a shadow, where Gaminon stood

Toward this facade so saintly and kind
He stumbles and leaps, and crouches behind
And not all too soon, for the rumbling approaches
The snowflakes doth falter, the rock face doth grind

And now as he sits and awaits their stampede
And to their dark fear does his spirit concede
But then, as the bridge groans and waits for their exit
He watches the sky and its endless decree

The world is a silent and beautiful globe
Arrayed now in perfect and pearly white robes
The sky lies so heavy upon its green sleeve
His eyes, now transfixed, are his soul's lofty probe

The sky is ablaze with a sonnet of wind
The hills so expectantly, icily grinned
This hymn to the air is a prayer to the saddened
A hope to the sorrowful who once yet have sinned

The forest sings beautifully of kingdoms passed
Its lay is the first as it once was the last
The trees; pine and alder, the oak and the birch
The snow on their shoulders has gladly amassed

And now as he snickers, and closes his eyes
And dreams of the places bereft of dark lies
He secretly wonders if fate was his aid
Or why was this vision before his eyes laid?

*This is the opening scene of my [still hypothetical] story, and the 'he' in this poem is the protagonist. Gaminon is one of the Saints in the world I created (so no copying! ).


----------



## Lantarion

Where did everyone go? 

Thou Shalt Bring Him Back
He went across the Sea today
to cast a brave attack
My eyes were wells of drowning fear;
but thou shalt bring him back

And when his sails were far from sight
I stood still by the shack
That he had built with laughing hands;
but thou shalt bring him back

And ere I woke from troubled sleep
I dreamed he laughed with joy
But still a ghost my thoughts would reap
O! Évyl's cunning ploy!

"Get back!, away!," my eyes would plead
As steadfast as the Sun
"Ah nay, my dear," his lips would read
Before the night was done

And then I walked the age-long beach
arrayed in saddened smock
And even then my mind would reach
the Fields of lush Amok

I waited for that shining mast
That gleaming wooden rack
And slowly I was numbed by time
O! shalt thou bring him back?

And once I grew beyond my stretch
And knew what I did lack
I flew, nay, soared through endless skies
And so you brought him back


----------



## morning star

I'm here, but I don't have anything to post.LOL


----------



## Lantarion

I looked around the gray-hued land
of song it was bereft
I cried "Hello!", but heard no call
and so I up and left


----------



## Kementari

LOL Lanty!!! Awesome poetry guys


----------



## Morwen

This poem will most likely earn your chagrin, Lanty, for it has no structure. It came roughly from the innermost chambers of my heart, and I feel that to try and fix it would be blasphemy. I only ask that you read it without the laws of poetry, for it is true poetry. It is unbound and free.



Auburn Beauty


The gay of green Earth shudders,
In a ray of primary.
Its simply beauty shattered 
With a grandeur begotten only in dreams.

Landscape of tinged green and tree,
Splurges those with apple eyes.
Feeds those of superficial lenses.
Its superfluous textures beguile
Jade, gray, auburn, and azure alike.
Till the skies tremble in a sonorous vision corrupt.

And spit thee out into gay visions
Of joy and jubilee they pronounce.
Till wrinkles converge amidst the revelry.
Oh, green thy features of happiness!
Green the essence of Providence and sanctity!

But smite thee my lands wish it!
Till twilight choke thy precious joy.
And green will run as paint from thy face,
For green doth not beget such true things;
The light of sooth upon grandeur,
The shadow of cycle coalesced at dark.

What are the leaves of life,
But when compared with mine vastness!
My gorge upon all mankind,
Carved by the byway of life!
What is tree and bush
Without the subtle soil that bequeaths
All life upon our rudimentary bodies! 

And with the auburn underfoot,
And around in a vastness of life,
The sky cut into blades of crimson,
I reveal to thee
True beauty.


----------



## Lantarion

Morwen, that was unbelievably beautiful!  
And who said poetry has to have a certain type of rhyme scheme? And why should the last syllables of lines rhyme at all? I think freeverse can be much better than a rhyming poem, and vice versa, if they are written well. 

Daggerfalls, daggerfalls, smiting my eyes
gleam not nor shine for your light I despise
O! kind cloak of darkness please lend me your hood
and house me within your impenetrable wood

Shadows, O! shadows that caper around
laughing, caressing without earthly sound
Hide me, protect me from gathering light
this Goodness, it seems, is a feigned show of might

Waterfalls, waterfalls, prince of the skies
aid me, my spirit from grimace arise
Wrap me with potions of velvet and blue
now quick ere the smoke-riddden gods languish you

O! Wolfbane, please lend me your all-knowing eye
and send ye this word of the King of the Sky:
"Arise, oh ye master, ye King of the Blind!"
"and save all us victims in Fate intertwined!"

And lo! then the King raised his radiant brow
And then did but slightly the evil clouds bow
But they were not daunted, and stood still steadfast
but then did the Sun lift his sword up at last

And lo! there was light without evil or fear
and dark, when contrasted, was still guarding near
Its holiness, linked with the brightness of Day
had whisked all the clouds of Tomorrow away


----------



## Lantarion

Awaiting the Yule
Sing, sing, for Yule be near!
it casts a light on winter drear
Sing, sing, ye famished thing!
and eat the sounds resounding here

Laugh, laugh, and be thee gay!
the fires whisk the cold away
Laugh, laugh, who leans on staff!
and caper 'bout the room all day

Hark, hark, and hear the trees!
they sway alongside snowy eves
Hark, hark, and smell the bark!
a kingdom ruled by giggling breeze

Sleep, sleep, in sweet repose!
now rest thy tongue and rest thy nose
Sleep, sleep, but do not weep!
thuogh Yule be gone, we still have prose!


----------



## Lantarion

An Ode to the Lack of Light
The night surrounds me, silently
and smiles towards a fearsome tree
Beswept before a storm
of light so bright and warm
My eyes are calm, with rest at last
beyond the blinding glint of glass
That force my mind to frown
lest all my sight would drown
A light that calmly makes its way
towards a silent, dim-lit day
Is best, and welcome here
to it not one would sneer
For light with dawn is calm and clear
not like the glaring Sun all year
That casts its smile too vig'rously

I can't believe I am the only one who has posted here for the last NINE days! It's starting to echo here..


----------



## Uminya

_There is a lin'gring hint of doubt
That mars all that we create
But when we try to build anew
The doubt does not abate

How can this thought be left
Where unthought thoughts must go?
When will love defeat the hate
And let the flowers grow?

There must be some solution
To the fix we're in...
Perhaps opening the shutters
To let life's bright light in?_

Unlike the wise Lantarion, fountain of ideas, some of us await some great inspiration before attempting to write something of worth


----------



## Uminya

_When all I ever had was lost
And taken away from my grasp
So that never again I could feel
What use, then, would life be?

To waste away in sorrow
Becoming a shadowy nothing;
What is left to do
When all I ever wanted is taken?

"Die, die you unhappy fool,
Go to the pit whence you came,"
Said the demon approaching
And with a last look at light
I turned into the darkness
To walk forever in the night._


----------



## Elfhelm25

Man are there ever some talented people here . Some of these poems make me cry . Im serious !
Well , Ive got a poem as well . 
Why be an elf when you can be a man ???
Who needs beauty and far seeing eyes
When you can grow old and weak and die !!!!!!!!!!!!
Who needs to live for an eternity ?
When you can look forward to ARTHRITIS and knock knees !!!!!!
Who needs to be surrounded by gorgeous elf creatures ?
When you can be wowed by hairiness and other fine features .!!!
Who needs to sing and dance and drink wine all day ?
When you can do chores and cook and clean your life away !!!!!!!!!!!
Who needs an ever lasting beautiful mate ?
When you can exchange mole counts and heart surgery dates !!!!!!!
Oh , I would rather be of men then of elves anyday 
Its more fun to grow senile and hostile and be less in every way !!!!!!!!!

Not that Im bitter or anything


----------



## Halasían

_Beloved angel, dancing in silken white
drifting toward me in the silvery moonlight
my arms take you and hold you to me now
and I hope I please you, and make you happy somehow

 Beloved angel, wrapped in silken red
the vision of you fills me, your body in my bed
Sweetest silken angel, my life's love
I kiss you long gentle and soft, like feathers of a dove

Beloved angel, wrapped in silken black
As you lay and look at me, stretching on your back
with your eyes beckoning and your lips so sweet
I kiss them slowly, and cherish you and bow at your feet

Beloved angel, wrapped in silken midnight blue
I long to hold, to caress, and to gaze upon you
and to give you my passion, all that you wish
and fill you, to feed you, from my everlasting dish

I love thee, silken angel, I love you so much!
I long for the day to cherish your touch
and I will give thee all I am, and to you I cleave
and I hope its forever, and never do you leave._

( I have to agree with Morwen.. some of the best writing comes directly from the heart, unbound and free!)


----------



## Lady Rían

WOW Snowdog! Your words touch the heart and soul! Beautiful! 


Ever and always, dancing with you
Flame of my heart , I love you too

I dance with thee in silken white
I hold you all day and all night

I dance with thee in silken red
I love you more than words can be said

I dance with thee in silken black
My arms around you, caressing your back

I dance with you in silken blue
Forever binded, our hearts true

I will hold to your gentle heart
and dream of the day to never be apart

You hope to make me happy and to please
You already have, and with great ease

By your side always, I will never leave
I will love you forever, that you can believe

~Lady Rían


----------



## Aglarthalion

I love poetry, so I'm glad to see a thread like this here.  I can write different types of poetry, usually quite lengthy works. When I find time, I'll put some up here. 

So, to start off with, here is a Haiku I wrote the other day on another forum (I don't usually write Haiku, though):

_Star-Foam of Noldor,
First King of Númenor.
All Hail to Elros!_

I'll have to go through this thread and read up on some of the poetry -- from what I've read of the first and this current page, there are some talented writers here. 

Regards,

Aglarthalion Ainagil


----------



## Halasían

Ah.. Haiku! 5-7-5

_Lady Rían dear
forever shal I love thee
ever and always_


----------



## 7doubles

my phone line got knocked out on wednesday's ice storm. "just came back on now!"


----------



## 7doubles

we paced our things and moved on
never ever to look back
starlight fell on us like raindrops
but what was the point of all of that

what was the point of all of that

every day we leave behind us
little traceses of our acts
gathering in garbich piles
but what was point of all of that

what was the point of all of that

lost in the darkness in a vally of dreams
wandering the nacid night, you what i mean
we climbed up from beneath the the cracks 
but what was the point of that

what's the point of all of that

the winds of change are blowing, 
like the river flowing
men are the salt of the earth, 
crusified from the first day of birth
holding off time's relentless attack
but what was the point of all of that...

what was the point, what was the point?
what was the point of all of that

what was the point, what was the point?
what was the point of all of that

"vessel"


----------



## Lantarion

I haven't seen you around much, Snowdog, but I'm glad I did now!  Your poetry is fantastic! 
Excellent haikus also, especially Aglarthalion. Welcome! 
Ahem, yes well I suppose it might do me good to take a break between poems..  Thanks Cir.


----------



## Aglarthalion

Thankyou, Lantarion.  I should say that I enjoyed your "An Ode to the Lack of Light", particuarly the way the ending sentence seemed to stop the poem suddenly -- that was a good effect. 

Here is another piece of poetry I have written, but not Tolkien themed this time.  I wrote this after I had written a short story by the same name, and both the story and poem are supposed to compliment each other.

***

_*The Jukebox*_

_Hawthorne, man born of solitude
Whose shadow, fought with the light and
Succumbed to patterned loss._

_He did not let go, from the
Memories of Della's song
For would he forget, he was wrong._

_Coldness, running through his body
The untouchable, silent emotion
Lay helpless within the replica._

_The speeding of the truck, the theatre projector
Which faded into the chrome and checkerboard
The coin, and the Jukebox which pained then relieved._

_Then the water, and the ageing man
Who sat reading of the song
The paper folding within his hands._

_Sleeping was Jones, the driver, then screeching to the end
Was the transportation which took Hawthorne to the cliff and the
Culmination of the song, as the truck went past the bend._

***

That may have been more than a little confusing, so I may have to post the story here in the Prancing Pony.


----------



## 7doubles

the renagade stands by the blade
the knight stands by the sword
and on the chains of iron flames stand the dogs of war
by daily lite each man shall fight
and death will not ignor
a riafle's blast and bullet cast
a boken hart once more

"warrior" poem:unfin


----------



## Lantarion

Aglarthalion, that was very good; although I think I would get more out of it if I had read the short story in question.. Who is it by?
Ooh, 7, that was excellent!


----------



## Anamatar IV

I have un poema I tried to write it in olden english and I really dont know a single word of that So if anyone has any old english corrections PLEASE tell me:

Dost thy candle still burn?
Dost a shadow urge ye:
"Get thee gone!"
Dost the earth turn
Or is it just thou who is spinning
Hast thou tasted the orchard's apples
And danced in the eaves of a forest
Hast thou looked upon a western wind
And hast thou seen a sunrise
O'er the mountains
And beyon the sea
They candle's wick is low
It's wax is spilling over
Soon it's flame will be quenched
So rejoice now
While it gives off light and warmth
But I ask thee again:
Dost thy candle still burn?
Or dost it give off light
Without warmth


----------



## Uminya

Actually, that's vernacular, not old english (you wouldn't be able to read much of old english...it's not very much like modern english)


----------



## 7doubles

if you had
another chance
whold you change
at all
atempt to correct 
or reconect
your call
is your personal hell
more inportant
than you ever could tell
do you believe in god
one last chance to change
a dying cause


----------



## Halasían

Forever and always does my love reach
for you Lady to draw you near
and on the day we walk on the beach
laughing in joy, and protecting you from fear
I will hold you to me, and hope to teach
my love for you Rían is eternal, through smiles and tear
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

M'Lady, though we are right now apart
you are ever closer to my heart
and though I cannot see you now
I hold and cleave to you, and somehow
will be with you, in your presence soon
and we will walk in the sun and sleep with the moon


----------



## 7doubles

its so extrordenary to feel so incompleat
i look through bloodshot eyes and fall to sleep
i drift into a world whare night is bright as dawn
i turned to look away and it was gone
(i am the man, i am flawed
i break the will of men and spit on god
you choose your fate but you cant win
i broke the gates of hell to get back in)
now i'm free .............<perfect>:vessel..
fly away with me...
with me

[forgive me son for i was wrong
to play the fool and write this song]

"the Taylor flash"


----------



## Aglarthalion

Snowdog -- That was beautiful, if saddening.  You have very nice use of metre.

7doubles -- Interesting. I like the way you use all lower case to make the verse sound rough and almost evil, yet at the end it becomes almost peaceful. Although, you misspelt "Incomplete". 

Lantarion, I was the one who wrote the story which I based my poem on (both the story and the poem are called "The Jukebox"). I'll post the story up tomorrow, when I have access to the computer it is stored on.


----------



## Eledhwen

*Eledhwen decides to lower the tone...*

A wee Hobbit lassie was able
To sit at a very high table
And eat all her food
Without being rude
Using pulley and lever and cable

and 

A ringwraith was flying by night
When he had an incredible fright.
His steed gave a leer
And screeched in his ear
Like a maddened deranged barrow wight.

and

An Elf needed somewhere to go
To practice with arrow and bow.
But no tree could be found,
Just a seed on the ground;
So he sat down until it did grow

and

An Orc with a penchant for gravy
Left Mordor for a life in the navy.
He had gravy galore, but his belly was sore
For the sea was incredibly wavy.

Rate for silliness, 
scale = 1-10 where 1 is not at all silly and 10 is totally silly.


----------



## Lonna

*Living in Lothlorian*






(a photo of the cover of my fantasy novel, "Selah of the Summit")

Here is some of my poetic prose:

"Living in Lothlorian"

I live in a place like Lothlorian, 
forest home of Elves. 
My house is wood, 
built among the trees 
that tower over it in tiers 
of graceful branches. 

At Christmastime, 
we place small white lights 
among the wood and greenery, 
like Galadriel’s kingdom glowing with lanterns. 

And, like Galadriel, I know that a dark force 
encroaches from the lands below my sanctuary. 
But I will not wait for it to come. 
Like Selah from my own fantasy story, 
I will descend from my mountain. 
I will go to the darkest places of the Keeps 
where slaves are chained 
behind the thickest stone doors. 
I will bring a little light with me 
and tell about the mountains and the sky. 
And I will lead people to the Summit.

On top of the Summit a banquet table waits, 
with empty glass chairs standing in the snow 
near a frozen lake. A long table is set 
with cut crystal, etched silver goblets, 
and china bordered with blue and gold. 
Each place setting is prepared 
for anyone who answers the invitation.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, all you writers out there!
Lonna


----------



## Anira the Elf

thats awsome Lonna. being the queen of Lorien myself i was looking for some new ideas to spruce the old old old place up! I was also wondering if any of your books are in published form for sale anywhere i could get a copy???

Waiting

I sit there just waiting
for something to happen.
for the world to stop turning 
or the people to die out.

Throught the winter and fall;
spring and summer;
I sit there just waiting 
for something to happen.

I pull myself through life.
every minute, hour, day as 
i sit there just waiting
for something to happen.

Whe the day finally comes,
and i am done waiting,
I enjoy the moment, then 
i sit again and wait for
something to happen again.


----------



## Eledhwen

I tried to order one of Lonna's books through Amazon, but the end bookseller wouldn't ship to the UK. Another would, but wanted $18 for the privilege of posting one paperback.

It's hard to live across the pond.
The internet's no magic wand;
It's great for chat and great for mail
But often when it says 'for sale'
They won't send it to little me
Because I live across the sea.

------------------------------ here's a real one...

The rain falls soft on mossy banks
A lonely heron cries
The golden leaves swirl to the ground
While autumn breathes and sighs

And winter, now upon the hills
Awaits its icy call
Sharp frost its herald, till its snow-white blanket
Covers all

And I shall mourn the passing year
I cannot reason why
For much that man should fain hold dear
Is doomed to slowly die

--------------------------------


----------



## Lantarion

haha, that was great, Eledhwen.  Nice poems.


----------



## FREEDOM!

I wrote this poem myself for a party, keep in mind though this never happened!

------------------------------------------------------------

The First Time I Robbed A Convenience Store by FREEDOM! ( i will not use my real name on the internet.)

I walked into the store with a gun in my hand
But the clerk hit me in the head with a frying pan
I tryed to escape throught the window
But i cut my hand
So I sued for Ten Grand.


------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## FREEDOM!

I had started writing this poem for a girl, but i left it at my friends house, actually it was Spartan 117's house, but it was pretty cool.


----------



## Lantarion

Ode to the Return of the King
Ere firstlight sparked the glaring hills
and still the heaths went up in chills
The war away was then
far from this homely den
And under naught but gleam of stars
the earth beneath their hooves was marred
And red the grass was glazed
and still their spirits blazed
And o'er the Sea and through the burn
the remnant of this folk returned
All under tattered shroud
of death; though they were proud
But even on their moonlit quays
their homeland turned to evil ways
And met were they with spears
and lurking maddened leers
Abruptly all was down to this
to hell from noontide days of bliss
And ere the morn at last did come
his eyes were dead and hands were numb
For though he struggled well
at last he downward fell
And still his people mourn his crown


----------



## Uminya

Commander of my heart,
Goddess that I love,
Take my hand and dance with me
Until the cloud' skies part

We'll softly sing more lullabies
Even when there's light
Write an endless sweet romance
Bringing tears into our eyes

Hold eachother till forever
Cherising each day we see
Clasping long, hand in hand
The love that's meant will fail us never


----------



## Lossengondiel

Running through the woods

Under the shade of the trees,

She runs along

Trampling the dry, fallen autumn

Leaves with

Every step she takes.


----------



## Lantarion

Oh my gosh, that was excellent! I've never seen someone fit such a perfect image into so few words!  Welcome to the forum, lady Snow-Stone! 

Princess of Swans
Is it possible, in some unfathomed way
to find a face that lights the day
To see these swanlike eyes so curve
and into willing heart beautifully swerve
To want to kiss her inearthly lips on sight
an evening fit to blend with the night
Curse your beauty! For now my doom
rides but the closer, as heaven's shadows on the rooftops loom
Nay, I cannot turn away from thee
for in thee my soul doth rest in glee
With falling water into a pool thou sing
with eyes a-glitt'ring like thy perfect white wing
Oh! Why hath thou done this to me?
why hath thou stolen my eyes for thee?


----------



## Lossengondiel

wow, were you by any chance talking about my poem? And if you were, what did 'lady Snow-Stone' mean? I'm confused...


----------



## 7doubles

its one oclock 
and time moves slow
i climbed out of the window..ya

i'm doing my own thing
i'm staying alive
but theres more to life then just survive

come back down 
take off your crown ah awn
gather at the edge of towowown

dont be late 
or hesatate
and be my best friend now


----------



## Lonna

*Nice Poem*

Lossengondiel,

That was a nice, short poem with good images. Did you show it to your teacher? If your teacher doesn't like it, let me know, and I'll send him/her an email. 

Here's a Petrarchan Sonnet I wrote for a little girl dying of cancer:

The Beating Wings

She sat, a scarecrow in a slit-back gown:
Translucent skin, her fingers stretched like nails.
She reached to me beside the silver rails.
And when she turned, her head bobbed up and down;
The blood shone on her teeth, like web spun 'round.
The thread, that pain, it wrapped her eyes--once pale--
And pupils swallowed blue in one dark veil.
I watched--she seemed to speak--there was no sound.

Kristen, I remember when we saw the birds
In cases, stuffed, their eyes unblinking glass;
An egret, its wings like crystal, seemed to rise.
You spoke its name, I leaned to catch the word;
It was yourself you called--Oh, you flew past--
I saw the beating wings behind your eyes.

I know it's a sort of depressing subject, but that girl (age 12) was so beautiful, and now she is in a far better place . . .

What do you all think?


----------



## Lantarion

The first stanza is very depressing.. But it's good, IMO. 

Haha, here's one of my favorite poems (not by me though! ):

I am her highnesses dog at Kew
pray tell me, sir, whose dog are you?



PS: Lossengondiel, I was referring to your name!  
At least that's what I think it means, thóugh I'm better at Quenya than Sindarin.. 
_lossë_ means 'snow' in Quenya, _lossen_ means 'snow-white' in Sindarin; _gon(d)_ means 'stone' in Sindarin; and _-iel_ is a common female name suffix.


----------



## Lantarion

Lamps
The beautiful noise around me
and the wind among the rain
Do little but disturb me
with a facade of peace so feigned

The light that grows accidentally
forbodes a grim-lit mood
And though the light doth comfort some
I do little save growl and brood

The day is so fake
I hate its invisible splendour
What is it in brightness
that my heart would so render?

The evening is my soulmate
the only one that sees my grief
Now smiling do I silently survey
the darkened dew upon leaf

And as I close my darkly windows
that I use to shut out the bright eyes
The wind picks himself up into a stream
and upon its mane the darkness cries

And now, when all is perfect
and my wells are bereft from the pain
The rain stops, and the silence curls
to rightly rule its dying reign

Away yonder is the bridge, where once
I waited for the breeze
Friendless and cold, in the inamicable night
I felt my spirit slowly freeze

Yet upon returning, and upon seeing
the silent and gently swaying quays of green
Lit by few and wonderful lanterns
I love it all, and weep unseen

And as she appears, my thoughts are none
a-wasted upon course, eddying rythms
For now, as all my mind is done
I love her, and depart in peace

well-earned by unfathomable beauty, blissful in her swanlike features


----------



## Ol'gaffer

The Lost Kingdom
by: Ol'gaffer

this was inspired by edoras from the two towers movie. (aaah! I said it!.
Lantarion will hang me for sure this time...)

In biting cold winter,
waiting for the coming spring.
The king awaits,
to hear the bluebird sing.
He hears no sound,
and returns inside.
Only to hide his own defeat
from his people beneath his feet.
where has his kingdom gone?
into the eternal winter, 
to never come back.

I don't really write poetry so I just decided to give this one a go.
now I'll take cover before the people who actually know something about poetry stone me to death.


----------



## Lossengondiel

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *
> PS: Lossengondiel, I was referring to your name!
> At least that's what I think it means, thóugh I'm better at Quenya than Sindarin..
> lossë means 'snow' in Quenya, lossen means 'snow-white' in Sindarin; gon(d) means 'stone' in Sindarin; and -iel is a common female name suffix.  *



Why thank you for telling me that. I actually went to a middle earth name generator and put my name in, and thats what I came up with. Thank you one and all that you actually liked my poem. that meant a lot to me


----------



## Lantarion

Lol, Gaffer. 
Not bad at all, considering you haven't written poetry before! Not bad at all. 
(That and I couldn't find anything to hang you with)


----------



## Lantarion

On the Feelings Invoked by the Singer
The ringing chant rides glowing into the field
setting the laughter alight with its heart-felt bliss
No music has ever equalled its prominence
no song ever so caused man to weep

Such unimaginable beauty exists only in itself
no canyon could equal its twilit depths
And even as the cloud laughs heartily
so can no mountain reach these heights

Anger ignited in words burns fierce
and frustration, the offspring of innovation
Even he has his muse, gently caressing heartstrings
and beauty is most perfect when made without inspiration

Even we ourselves cannot fathom
our own selves, trembling at simple movements of sound
From can one but gather, through glee and confusion
that hers is a beauty most profound


----------



## Halasían

In the night I call to you in my dreams
and my lonliness hurts so bad my spirit screams
And I awake, swaeting body,fearing you had gone
but you come to me, siloette, at the coming of Dawn

I love thee my lady, love thee so much
I wither and ache when I cannot have your touch
How have I come to love you so
Oh fair lady, I want you to know

Wrapped in silk, in midnight blue
baby! baby! I am so in love with you!
Only you can do the things you do
and I am complete for you love me too.

Ever and always, I will hold you Lady Rían
I love you forever, oh gawd I'm cryin'
for beauty incarnate has found me
and by your love, you set me free!


----------



## Lantarion

O! But for the musky smell
that tales of yellowed pages tell
Among the towers, leatherbound
the dust in its cover doth cry aloud

O! But for the heavy tome
that weighs my hands when I sit alone
Eyes closed forever, but sleeping yet never
in blanket of paper and red-tarnished leather

Wrought by one, yet not confined
by eyes are scanned, by hands were signed
Ironic that what man himself has made
has since many a destiny laid

Like rain upon a wooden bridge
the tears fall from their hidden ridge
And through their power doth awake
what otherwise would lie still uncovered


----------



## Finduilas

Hi,I do write poetry but in Bulgarian and a little in English but this are my first steps.Here is something I have written recently:

When hope strives to live
and life struggles to hope;
when love swifts on argent winds
and winds desire elvish love,
I will only have sapphire fire,
blending,burning nigher,nigher...


----------



## Lossengondiel

Wonderful poem! Keep writing!


----------



## FREEDOM!

Dude thats awesome!


----------



## Lantarion

The sea-scented waters invade my senses
and cause me to expand, I close my eyes
The breeze runs across my face, and forces me to smile
the warm sun on my head makes me sleepy
and sings its opulent lullaby


----------



## Talierin

Mind is going
Tears are falling
FADING
Happiness gone
Soul vanished
FADING
Darkness coming
Light failing
FADING
Don't know why
No will to try
Slip away, slip away...
FADING


----------



## Lossengondiel

wonderful poem, sounds like my life sometimes...


----------



## Halasían

Clouds moving quickly
raining hard upon my love
I reach out for her 

(a little haiku)


----------



## Lossengondiel

Wonderful poem!


----------



## Lantarion

Wind in the grass, green-scented and long
a breath from the Sea, salt-tinted and strong
A breeze in the trees, sky-hallowed and pure
to seekers of wonder are but the perfect lure

The Moon silhouetting the bones of the Earth
the Sun blessing every last cave, rill and hearth
The stars singing mournfully out on their dome
all doomed to happiness; wander and roam


----------



## Lonna

*Nice Poem*

Nice poem, Lontharion--very imagistic and melodic.


----------



## Lonna

Lantarion, sorry, I spelled your name wrong.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Christmas time is here,
sneak the wine your parents leave behind,
dance the dance with someone nice,
and have a merry, merry christmas


----------



## Aglarthalion

*Liberation of the Captive*

_Staring my thoughts into the haze
Leaving from my subconscious maze
Of all the quiet evasion, one small fragment yet is still seen.

Out of the empty burdening ways
A riven thought, driving senseless
Chased by the bringer, whose mind is never content with dormant prey.

When the dream ceases to exist
The mesmerising eyes fall blind
Leading the mute follower from listening, to mindless silent zones.

It’s not enough to feel numb
So as an angel with metal wings
Speeds through the desert bringing death, I feel the hour approaching.

I see now the end soon coming
Wanting to finish the failure
Thinking such a crippled creation, could be the saviour of all.

Relentless comes the cloaking lock
Barring every door hiding loss
Learning of greed, before the giving of one false worthless freedom.

But the weakness of a crushed limb
Uses deception to gain strength
And then runs for the nearest pathway, leading from the future tomb.

Leaving in it’s wake a neon cross
Imprisoned there before the sun
Was the giver of birth, watched by the limitless staring eyes.

Pretend was his material form
Underneath the staggering weight
Irresistible were his past failures, as they became a sin.

Can’t remove my grasp from the riddle
Perpetual frightening thoughts and blank
The decapitated traveller, haunts my commanding mind.

And now the freedom is forming
Once imposing walls turned to glass
The abyss opens, lest the soaring black death bring down the castle.

Following the dim narrow pathway
My road dark yet unimpeded
The guardian which had long solemnly stood, at last defeated.

Like deformed statues those became
Who had gazed from outside the cage
From their shoulders, a great weight was lifted as the angel landed._


----------



## 7doubles

down in the vale
i touched god
he set me free
from what i am
to what i'll be

i am beside myself
i am with you
i turn into
the man i am

come back down
come back Dow ow ow ow ow ow own
come back down 
to me e

come back down
come back to town
relax and breath

to me
to me!
fall back down to me

we are 
rock stars
we are 
rock stars

rock stars, rock stars

we play in bars 
with electrick guitars
stars and stripes
in neon lights

we got so involved with the music
we forgot the song
do you remember how you used to do it
before we came along


----------



## 7doubles

i've been burning down town
i've been beating my head off of the ground
but i don't realy care abought the things i do
as long as it keeps me in the mood
and i'm going out
cus i cant come down
by tomarrow i'll be gone for good 
i still stand strong
but i'm missunderstood
by many who would but don't know how they could
i wish i could change
but my mind is deranged
i burnt up half the corepussels in brain


----------



## faila

I took a knife for deaths intent
a death none would lament
I stabbed up and down
I cut across his crown
But then I awoke
i tried to myself choke
And then swore to never kill for hate
but to kill for other reason other than hate
to kill to letothers live
to kill to let others live

Slightly violent i know.


----------



## j0n4th4n

Frodo by Sam

And he sailed away with the evening
Pushed out to Sea, the heavy waves
Carried him away. And the night was
Blue as ink, the waves whipped like
rough silk; on the boat my master sailed - 
and never will we meet again.


----------



## j0n4th4n

7 doubles your poem was great. would work well as a song too.


----------



## 7doubles

both are songs.


----------



## Uminya

Show me mercy
Lord of Grace
Please take my soul
Far from this place
I've no more left in me
My heart is all spent;
It's shattered and broken
My dreams have all bent

Save me from pain, Lord
Show me some way
I've lost all hope in this lifetime
Remove the price that I pay
I gave all that I could give
It seems that it's not enough
So throw me down into Hell, Lord
Because of this world, I've enough


----------



## Lantarion

Despite all the evils that fester and grow
and darkness that threatens to all overthrow
There lives still a glimmer of wonder untouched
and hope still exists in the fields of Tomorrow


----------



## Lantarion

_Lóa_
Sway, sway, Queen of May
sprinkle all my fears away
Laugh and shudder as the rain
fallls upon the sleeping plain

Swoon, swoon, Prince of June
before the odours of your plume
Rest and smile beneath the Sun
lazy, warm and just begun

Call, call, Lord of Fall
and bade the skies be Heaven's thrall
Heavy falls the gift of air
with colours as of fire's care

Rule, rule, King of Yule
and let your pearl-white heaths be cool
Cunning are the works of frost
and peace with Silence not yet lost


----------



## Lonna

*Lothlorian*

The sunlight slants into my window, 
lighting the glass oil lamp and crystal vase 
filled with yellow silk daffodils. 
The sunlight dances upon the gold candle sniffer 
and the big silver key.

“What is that key to?” 
my children once asked me, 
imagining a huge door with a keyhole so large.

“To my castle in England,” I replied. 
They quietly accepted my words.

But now I think it is to my castle here, 
in the California mountains, 
in my place like Lothlorian.

And when the moon rises, 
I will stand at the edge of a mountain lake 
and watch the colors change in the sky 
above the dark treeline. 
Pink will melt to green and yellow and blue. 
The water will light up with the moon’s reflection, 
ever changing on the waves. 

The moon will shine upon 
the new snow of the forest, 
contrasting white with the shadows of trees.


----------



## Lonna

*Greatest Story*

Edd, who looks like Aragorn 
when he wears his black hooded cape 
and long golden sword, 
takes me to see "The Two Towers." 

It is a long, exhausting battle, 
with changes from the book and new characters. 
I like "The Fellowship of the Ring" better 
because of the different lands and the Elves--
and, of course, Lothlorian.

But, near the end of the movie, 
Sam saves Frodo’s life as the Ring 
becomes heavier and more enslaving. 
Frodo stands before a ringwraith 
riding a dragon 
above the crumbling towers of Gondor, 
and Sam tackles his friend 
before the beast can grab him in its huge tallons. 

Frodo draws the sword Sting against Sam, 
thinking Sam wants to take away 
the precious Ring. 
But Sam tells Frodo, 
“It’s only me. It’s only your Sam.”

Frodo lays the sword down, weeping. 
Sam clasps his weary friend’s hand and says, 
“In all the great stories, 
there were dangers and difficulties. 
But the heros endured because they knew 
there was something worth fighting for 
in the world.” 

Later, as the two Hobbits 
journey back toward Mordor, Sam says,
“I wonder if they will make a story out of us. 
‘That Frodo, wasn’t he brave? 
Tell me again, Dad, about Frodo 
and his long journey.’”

As Edd and I leave that theater, 
walking down the dark stairs to the exit, 
I think, I will never write a story 
as good as "The Lord of the Rings."

Then I realize, 
there are stories, 
there are great stories, 
and there is The Greatest Story Ever Told--
and I am part of that.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

A thousand voices gathered 'round,
my head is spinning from the sound,
the screaming, it's getting louder,
its telling me
"Study, study"
I grow weak from resisting,
I retreat,
I run to safety,
to my secret little world,
where elves and men do so exist.


----------



## Lantarion

_Lómendil_
He sat in though upon the stone
with closed eyes on his rough-hewn throne
In darkness lay his chief delight
when all the world was free from light

Then the Moon rode into sight
and cast upon the dusk his might
And thereupon the evening leapt
to light from lamps where sunlight slept 

Then he looked with wondered gaze
upon the blue-white jewel of haze
It had not since occured to him
that in that Sea the Princes swim

Dancing in the twilit sky
flit and twinkle heaven's eyes
Star and speeding crescent Moon
paint with lights their unseen rune

Then when the airs with light are drawn
he walks contented frmo the Dawn


----------



## morning star

I am walking beside a shallow stream,
And as I walk I begin to dream.
I dream of people I would like to meet,
And countries where I would love just to plant my feet,
To gaze in wonder at the beauty of it all.
The beauty of wonderous cliffs over looking the sea so tall,
The shear beauty of a morning sun,
whose rising has just begun.
Of people present and past,
whose long or short lives,
seemed to have flown by so fast.
Then I realize it's only a dream,
And that most of those dreams will not come to pass,
or so it seems.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

The Gazing Pool

Come with me little ones,
I shall show thee a wonder not oft seen,
The Gazing Pool of Immortality,
with its faeries,
and innocence,
only you can see.

I can only lead you to the spot,
where children may dwell in contentment,
away from the cares of the world,
do not entice me by describing to me its beauty,
for my enterance will surely defile it.

I leave you now to sit in splendor,
of angels wings and Faeries songs,
I have lead you to the doors, 
of this childhood temple,
please I beg, 
when you grow up,
come to lead me to my own temple


----------



## Anamatar IV

this is the epitaph for my dad:

l(a
le
af
fa
ll
s)
on
li
ne
ss

try to look at it as words...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

too early (or late)


----------



## Anamatar IV

L(a leaf falls)onliness as written out


----------



## Lantarion

Ah, 'loneliness' and 'a leaf falls'. I see, that's quite nice! 

Weeping fall the leaves of day
yet joyous rises evening dim
And though the glow lies in repose
lamps among the eves still swim


----------



## Lantarion

I'm reading George Orwell's "1984", and this poem was inspired by the character of Julia, and the way Winston loves her. 
(The name is in a language I am working on, and it means "Maiden-of-Swans")

_Símavaéron_
Your gently rolling jet-black hair
like leaves by breeze were swept
Beneath the swaying alder, hence
your eyes thus calmly slept

A smile you wear, more oft than not
of cherished secrecy
Your laugh like rain in pools of stone
enchant me utterly

By night your beauty shadows pierce
and bless the clouds by day
Like free and joyful elm you dance
with songs of blooming May

With archéd neck and caring eye
you slept beside me then
And wings you bore amid your grace
as snow of secret den

Then under wizened willow-tree
I loved you and you loved me
and from that place we yonder fled
above the laughing Sea


----------



## 7doubles

something, has to give
thats for cirtain
nature overthrone
to the earths decay
excess, over population
concreat, steal
cacks and rust away

[unfin]


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

The earth is changing,
turning,
revolving round the sun,
and as it turns,
so do we change, 
for the better,
or for the worse,
as we wax older on this earth


----------



## Ol'gaffer

twenty years, and doomed to die.
In that final bed my son now lies.
I cannot comfort him no matter how I try,
for now, it's his turn to die.
Why did god choose like this?
Why does he want a young soul like his?
can't he take mine instead?
and spare my son on this bed.

Twenty years and doomed to die...

On that bed, my son would lie...


Well, boy. that was gloomy wasn't it?


----------



## faila

I saw her there
Standing there with a smile
I saw her there
which brought to my face a smile
There she was, her beauty beyond measure
There she was her kindness abundant
there she was, the one who i would tresure
there she was her kindness abundant.

I hope you all can figure out what thats talking about .


----------



## Green-Mantle

This particular poem was initially written on the 3rd October, 1999. Enjoy.  

RELAXED- A balad by Green-Mantle 

In state of ease, 
Feeling the gentle breeze, 
Cascading, falling over my body in waves of cool splendour. 
Mesmerized I slouch backwards and let my body relax, 
Listening to the sounds of everyday life. 
Serenity and disturbance forebode my awakening, 
Though I wish to remain calm, 
Undisturbed, drifting silently by in peaceful comfort. 
I blot out the noises of the hustle, bustle 
And restlessness of the world around me. 
Urban unrest, (cars screeching down streets), echoing disruption all around. 
Through my mind they remain unpenetrable thoughts, 
I endure all and victoriously remain unvexed, 
Shielded from the noise pollution around me. 
I am relaxed, 
My body is still, 
My mind is still, 
I am still. 
Though there is no such thing as pure and utter relaxation. 
I am frustrated. 
I cannot wait, 
No I cannot wait for my time to come. 
Our lives evolving too quickly to comprehend, 
Time barely exists in age passing. 
Our death is just the beginning they say. 
In effect it is and in reality it is also, 
For after death comes eternal relaxation. 
Finally. 

Well, what did you think?


----------



## faila

> _Originally posted by Green-Mantle _
> *This particular poem was initially written on the 3rd October, 1999. Enjoy.
> 
> RELAXED- A balad by Green-Mantle
> 
> In state of ease,
> Feeling the gentle breeze,
> Cascading, falling over my body in waves of cool splendour.
> Mesmerized I slouch backwards and let my body relax,
> Listening to the sounds of everyday life.
> Serenity and disturbance forebode my awakening,
> Though I wish to remain calm,
> Undisturbed, drifting silently by in peaceful comfort.
> I blot out the noises of the hustle, bustle
> And restlessness of the world around me.
> Urban unrest, (cars screeching down streets), echoing disruption all around.
> Through my mind they remain unpenetrable thoughts,
> I endure all and victoriously remain unvexed,
> Shielded from the noise pollution around me.
> I am relaxed,
> My body is still,
> My mind is still,
> I am still.
> Though there is no such thing as pure and utter relaxation.
> I am frustrated.
> I cannot wait,
> No I cannot wait for my time to come.
> Our lives evolving too quickly to comprehend,
> Time barely exists in age passing.
> Our death is just the beginning they say.
> In effect it is and in reality it is also,
> For after death comes eternal relaxation.
> Finally.
> 
> Well, what did you think? *


 That pretty good, kinda long, so I didnt read it at first. But good.


----------



## Talierin

*Sand and Stone*

Wrote this awhile ago, it got lost when the GoW got deleted...

-------------------------------------
Sand trickled ever farther and farther down, minutes moving slowly along. Stones were raised, inch by inch higher, until they towered over the plain. More sand and minutes passed. War came, stones fell, ruined, broken. People left and forgot. Steady stream of grains trickled onward. Time did its work. Rain, snow, unleashed their fury down. Stone turned to earth. Sand ran on. People came. Stone grew tall. The hourglass turned. Sand falls. Time passes.

Finis


----------



## greypilgrim

that's pretty good. i like the progression.
so what's it about?
just plain old time?


----------



## Talierin

Yeah, it's time kinda from the view of an hourglass, I guess... I was in a weird mood when I wrote it.


----------



## greypilgrim

that's a cool perspective 
i saw it now like it could be the passing of only a few years, say where the hourglass is in a pillbox during a war, or hundreds of billions of earth-changing years, where civilizations like the earth's people now come and go. come and go.


----------



## Lantarion

Astral quakes and falling stars
bless the earth with silent scars
Dust and smoke amid the light
would choke the world with thankful blight

Rolling hills and sliding plains
pave the way for blissful days
Change it called was once, of old
but now the earth feels all too cold

Laughing lights and sleeping sounds
drift in glades of waking mounds
Buried under waves of time
forgotten ancient words of rhyme

Quiet rage and sleeping dusk
paints the world with hallowed musk
Grass will grow amid the ash
and Night will fill the world with hope


----------



## Aerin

I really like that piece, Tal, as you already know, hehe. It conveys a sense of a greatness, yet of emptiness... time running past quickly, yet taking eternity... and yes, I am babbling. 

Good job!


----------



## Aragorn_Strider

The Loud Silence

Dreams that will never be
Futures we will never see
Hidden paths we'll never follow
Brilliant ideas we'll never swallow
Huddling close by candle flare
Looking ahead, nothing's there

Faith, lying dormant in the heart
Our restless souls begin to part
The fading sound of happy cheers
Reminds us of our greatest fears
The dimming light in the darkened room
Shows us of our impending doom

The sirens wailing close nearby
The toxic smoke consumes the sky
The silenced cries of brave young men
The slow-paced count to one from ten
Societal views, government corruption
We are the source of our own destruction


(more can be found at http://happykillmore.diary-x.com )


----------



## faila

My savior on the cross
My savior facing death
savior dying for the lost
so others have no death

My savior all bloody and beaten
My savior about to die
My savior all whiped and beaten
when you hear my savoir cry
It is finished, sacrifice is over
you cry for his death 
It is finished, sacrifice is over
for finally has come the mesiahs death.

My savior put in a tomb
is that where my savior stay?
My savior put in a tomb
my savior stay? Nay
For my savior is Jesus christ
GOd in the flesh
For my savior is Jesus Christ
for he conquered death, and the flesh
Grave where is thy sting?
Death where is thy victory?
The bells out loud ring
For Jesus has obtained victory

Ok that was pretty bad. But it expresse my beliefs.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Every night I attempt to run,
away from my constant watcher,
the jeering face that taunts my thoughts,
because it never leaves,
it's so hard to resist,
so hard to avoid.

I've ran so far,
in light of day,
or dark of night,
yet still it stalks me so,
like a hunter on the chase.

Its cry is so inhuman,
can it really be a part of me?
Oh toture when it cries,
_gollum,gollum_ .
I want to shut it up,
away from myself,
but it alwasy comes back,
drowning me in sin.


----------



## Uminya

*Archer*

Swift and sure
He sets his lure
For foes, he waits, to come by--

Nice and neat
They take to feet
To him they swiftly draw nigh--

Back with string
To give the sting
Upon their hearts his eyes on--

Take to flight
To draw down night
From skin, to bone, he has gone.


----------



## Lantarion

A Pool
Upon thy face the leaves would fall
in days of autumn chill
But silent was thy gleaming awl
like old abandoned mill

Beside thy form would many sit
and rest their troubled eyes
Like candles few but brightly lit
and peace few could surmise

And from thy breast great fruit was brought
and long was life in thee
Whole worlds of breathing dreams from thought
were set to live in glee

But now thy eyes are carven black
no figure by thy side would stay
Thy beauty solace brought to some
yet some there were who forked their way


----------



## Liat_ravensong

*random songs*

i just wondered if there was anyone else out there who wrote songs LOTR related or not.
Oh & also would you give me your views on this song:-

Over hilltop,
over mountain,
through valleys i soar,
flying through the darkest forests 
to the west i once more,
where one day i'll be free,
in a land o'er the sea,
over hilltop,
over mountain through valleys i soar.

Light as drewdrop,
bright as flower, 
cooler than an autum breeze,
love for you will last forever
you're the air that i breathe,
as ivy entwined body, soul, heart & mind,
over hilltop,
over mountain,
through valleys i soar.

Ancient beauty,
silent whisper, 
our love defies time,
gentle caress over distance from you're lips to mine,
even though we're apart,
you're name's etched on my heart,
over hilltop,
over mountain,
through valleys i soar.

Any praise or constructive critism is more than welcome.
 
Thank you!


----------



## Dragon

I think it's beautiful(sp?), but it might not work as a song; the pattern of rhyme(or lack of rhyme) would just be too complex for anyone(not anyone, i mean, most people) to appreciate with a tune, seeing it is one thing, but if I was to hear it, it would seem way to erratic to be anything but pretty words

if writing can be gorgeous, then that's exactly what it is.

I write songs, not lotr related, though i tried once (it didn't work very well)


----------



## 7doubles

their i am my only friend
terified of what may come
bless the children of the sun
follow me untill the end
and take the next step
SMACK...your dead


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

Hmm, that's funny, it always seemed to me that I hear rhyme schemes all the time on the radio that would make me do a double take if I saw them written down, and I'd have to look very carefully at the end of each line to see when the rhyme was coming. However, they still sounded great. I think the more complicated ones generally work better with a tune, and this is a fine example of that. It's a beautiful song, but the one problem for me is I don't know the melody or what kind of musical accompaniment it would have.

I think it's a really great song, some very powerful imagery in there. I haven't written a Middle-Earth song myself, but it's a wonderful idea, I'll have to do that sometime.


----------



## Emowyn

Go Liat, go,Liat go!! Sorry! It's ACE. I know for a fact that it sounds great cause I've heard it  
ko uoy era annog evah ot hcaet em taht ta Atniuq (Hint: Queyronise!) Ok I have a song, yes yes those who know the elvish are gonna kill me ofr posting this but HA! I still wrote the tune and quite afew of the words thank you very much!

From darkness I understand the night:
dreams flow, a star shines
Ah! I desire the Blessed

Look! A star rises out of the darkness
The dark sleep is broken
Ah! I desire the blessed.


----------



## Orric

Very nice. A bit repetitive, but sometimes this can be helpful in reinforcing an idea. Great topic!


----------



## Orric

Very nice poem, Aerin. I love the concept. I've written a poem on the same subject...I misplaced it, though. (I'm new)


----------



## Orric

Sorry...I replied to the rong post. Oh well.


----------



## Liat_ravensong

that's really good....wish i could write like that!


----------



## 7doubles

the children are running wild
and cant take no more
they wont be comming back
now they're headed for war
all in the name of god
but nothings for shure
i'll meet you on the other side
if i endure

you cant please everyone
its all in the name of love
no you cant please everyone
its all in the name of love
all in the name of love
all in the name of love
the name of love, love
its all in the name of love


----------



## Orric

Nice one.


----------



## Emowyn

*The Blessed*

Long before the time of now,
Beyond the lands of Rhun.
A fair race grew beneath the trees,
Under the stars and Moon.

But woe is never far from sight,
And a sorrow soon was dawning.
So on the death of their Elven Lord,
This race went into morning.

Yet in the west a new star rose,
The darkened sleep was broken.
For over mountains and under woods,
The Elves received a token.

A maid was born in Mirkwood Halls,
As the Elder ones had said.
Her hair was that of pale light,
And so was named the Blessed.

And so from darkness, deepened sorrow,
Now understand the light.
Fair child of Elves grew to a maid,
And was a lovely sight.

For half an age the Elesselde rode,
maybe less or more.
Upon the lands of Middle-Earth,
And round the Western shore.

Though as a Ranger she has dwelt,
Learnt fighting to an art.
The truth about the Blessed Elf,
Still lives within her heart.


----------



## Confusticated

a circus of chains in rhythm it sways
a system without a clown
enclosing, they near
they clammer and clank
with a jingling jolt they snapped they flew
and like a headache they beat the ground


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Me write a poem?
Your kidding right?
Poetry and me,
it just cant be!
It's a true impossibility.
Why I couldn't write one!
No sir!
Not even if angels gave me wings.
Why me write a poem,
you've lost your mind!


----------



## greypilgrim

Hey all, great poetry! ~Here's one I wrote, don't know what it's about, but I was in love when I wrote it.

I look up at the night, and there's a shining star. I wonder why the beautiful stars are set away so far.
Stars a very like you, and the magic in your eyes. Their lights I see reflecting in any tears you cry.
Every time I kiss you a brand new star appears. For as long as we are living~it will shine throughout the years. 
But the day that you and I are no longer on this earth, every star up the Heavens will shine for all it's worth.
And their light will be upon us, no matter where we'll be. We'll find a place to rest up there, you'll see.
And we will be together, for we will be a star. Shining bright upon the earth, that we see away so far.


----------



## Finduilas

Love,sweet love... 

OK, I really want to post something but it is in Bulgarian so I'll post it like that for the Bulgarians and soon I'll try to translate it into English.

-------------------------------------------------
Molia da mi pomognete s prevoda,plsssssss!


----------



## Finduilas

Êàòî ëåáåäîâîèñêðåí èçãðåâ,ëþëÿêîâà ñèíåâà,
êàòî êàðàìôèëîâ çàëåç, ïëàìíàëà âîäà,
êàòî çâåçäîêðèëèòå ëèñòà, êàòî ñèíåîêàòà ëóíà,
èçãàðÿùî è æèâî-ñàìî òåá îáè÷àì àç òàêà.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤

*'Rain'*

These are lyrics to my first 'real' song. The music's very mellow...

-Rain- 
I hear your voice
It speaks to me softly
a silky wind that tells me what's real and what never could never be

oh, what a pleasn't sound
the sound of new life as it sprinkles on the ground
oh, what more can I say
It's days like this when I just can't look away from the rain

oh, so deadly
but so life-brining
drowning as it nourishes the new life it's found

what a beautiful medley 
people idley walking
never knowning how the cycle is so profound

oh, what a pleasn't sound
the sound of new life as it sprinkles on the ground
oh, what more can I say
It's days like this when I just can't look away from the rain

now, when I look at the rain
I see people of our world
the cycle of work and home, life and death- the rhythmic sound

and then I know
just how it feels
to be a god upon a cloud, watching the entire world as I look down

oh, what a pleasn't sound
the sound of new life as it sprinkles on the ground
oh, what more can I say
It's days like this when I just can't look away from the rain


----------



## greypilgrim

A body is
As a body does.
Sometimes this body
Nobody loves.

Just made that one up, cause nobody loves me! j/k!

Nobody likes me
Everybody hates me
I'm going out to the garden to eat some worms...


----------



## Lantarion

Green is the grass and blue is the sky
fair weather may oft wary walker belie
Quivering whispers the breeze in the dell
when laughing the gulls in their mantles would cry

Grey is the Sea and white lies the snow
blanketed, maybe, upon hidden glow
Yet chill blows the wind from the Ocean untamed
it freezes the heart like not many would know

Red gleams the Sun as she lies down to rest
and lazily stutter the boughs, by her blest
The dawning of night is the awl of the wise
and when the Eve comes, I would say "That is best"


----------



## Emowyn

I fear not what I shall be,
For be is what I shall.
And shall you ask what be am I,
Shall I say I'll be me!

hehehe, a quick little rhyme for those who have time.


----------



## 7doubles

i pray
you dont nead my
saving
but dont get carried away
we're allmost home, we're allmost there

come leave today
i am the sun
dont run away
time rambles on

where the hell are we
are we allmost home
how did i end up here
wherever i may rome

are we allmost there, are we allmost home
it doesn't matter i dont care
this is where we go


----------



## Lantarion

Striding from a splintered past
upon a winding way
Did he decide, decide did he
that he had gone away

And when the shattered shards were gone
a-melted in the Sun
He sighed and thought what he knew not
that now he need not run


----------



## 7doubles

take a trip 
with me
open your soul
free the beast
and take controll
come on
ii's time go

but
understand
its not my plan
or my desire
to take you any higher
pardon me
but i'm a lier

come on, come on
its the ticket to ride
lets take a trip on the other side
come on
before your nerves cold
shiver and shaking
down to the bone


----------



## faila

heres a new poem I made up last night, I kinda like it, its not finished and their is no name.

People look at me with wonder in their eye
for into their philosophy I do not buy
I do not steal cheat or lie
and I will never die
SOmetimes Iam asked why
And to these I reply
For me did Jesus Die.

Im gonna add more later possibly.
feed back? Critiquing? Heck even possible titles.


----------



## Finduilas

> People look at me with wonder in their eye
> for into their philosophy I do not buy
> I do not steal cheat or lie
> and I will never die
> SOmetimes Iam asked why
> And to these I reply
> For me did Jesus Die.



It is quite good but I suppose you have mostly emphasized on rhyme. I should recommend on some weak points:
- 'for into their philosophy I do not buy' , what do you mean by saying 'I do not buy', does buying something have any relevance with the philosophy of your poem?Is it more important than 'stealing', 'cheating' lying?
-'SOmetimes Iam asked why', give some more details about their impressions about yourself, I mean it's not enough to say they 'asked why' but also say why did they say 'why' and what do you think of that 'why', you shouldn't say it in many words but laconicly and preferly withmethaphors. Poetry intends to give some information about the poet but as well as this to make readers consider his/her problem seriouslier.

I am sure this poems means a lot to your character ( as well as mine do) but I think that is important to learn too (like I do all the time).


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤

hmm... no critics here? This is the first time I've exposed this song and not received a critique... of course, the thread is rather inactive 


(boy, I remember back when you could post something one day, and find it three pages back with 10 replies the next day... and that was in this forum...)


----------



## Anamatar IV

Yeah, I've noticed the same thing. My story's been up there for days and not a single post other than mine continuing it.

I'm sorry, but I don't feel right critiquing this song, Elessar, as I don't know a thing about poetry or anything like this. but I will tell you this:

I thought it was good. It provided a few new ways to look at rain.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

*Gala of the Skies*

This is one of my sonnets:

Watching with sad yearning beneath the stars, 
Listening for songs on the cold wind’s breath, 
I yearn to be with the souls of afar, 
A feeling that lilts with the Summer’s depth 

To blend in with the valours of the sky,
And rejoice a triumph wrought from creation, 
For velvet cannot appeal to the eyes, 
Imagining pillars of dark foundation 

Stilling is the sound of Immortal’s breath, 
Of the Earth born of heavens and the skies, 
And the Sun and Moon circling in the depths, 
A serenade sung of Ice and Fire’s eyes 

Of Mortal and Immortal light combined;
Panoramic worlds of night intertwine


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

*Ode to a Memory*

When times fade and memory begins:

I never thought the light and joy would end,
But the days grow short and night transcends
And now the time seems to have come at last,
To leave, to say goodbye forever to the past

The sense that something held dear to our hearts
Was spread through the world with a gift to impart,
It was a magic renewed and imprinted in glory,
Capturing the essence of a timeless story

I should have realised it couldn’t have stayed
That I now stand upon memories long passed away,
But I reach out and touch upon something so deep,
And know that it will be brushed forever from our keep 

The gold that glitters leaves its colour in the mind,
That cannot be thrown away to perish through time:
I will always hold dear the times when all,
Would be held by the journey, so captured, enthralled

Yet as we all turn away to journey on to new paths
And throw away sadness to mark the aftermath, 
I hope we shall never forget the memories dear:
For I’ll return in my heart to the end of my years


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

*Asphalt into Nature*

A poem that's entirely different from my previous 2 poems:

We’re westward bound under a rising sun, 
journeying towards an end in the road,
No matter how swathed 
in scorching waves it may be,
or stilling the silence

For music melodies sing upon blue 
etched upon bands of ochre and cream, 
wavering from horizon to mind.

I wave my hand upon 
a calm summer breeze, 
tapping out rhythmic vibrations 
upon a worn car sill.

Asphalt and dust speeding 
beneath the tyres, 
as a beaten road stretches 
onward beneath the sky,
breaking waves of heat, 
juxtaposed and blended 
with the highway.

But bands of stillness and silence 
will not slow down the journey, 
Not fiery warmth, nor sun.

Just feel the escape, 
drown in the sensations of release, 
touched with the horizons 
of dreams to never cease
and endless possibilities,
Awaiting with the rise of a new day.

We drive on in music, 
home-bound beneath 
a sinking western sun.


----------



## Liat_ravensong

(blushing deeeply)
Thank you i never thought it was any good but hey it's good to know that something i've written is not total rubbish!

1 day to Quinta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## faila

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *It is quite good but I suppose you have mostly emphasized on rhyme. I should recommend on some weak points:
> - 'for into their philosophy I do not buy' , what do you mean by saying 'I do not buy', does buying something have any relevance with the philosophy of your poem?Is it more important than 'stealing', 'cheating' lying?
> -'SOmetimes Iam asked why', give some more details about their impressions about yourself, I mean it's not enough to say they 'asked why' but also say why did they say 'why' and what do you think of that 'why', you shouldn't say it in many words but laconicly and preferly withmethaphors. Poetry intends to give some information about the poet but as well as this to make readers consider his/her problem seriouslier.
> 
> I am sure this poems means a lot to your character ( as well as mine do) but I think that is important to learn too (like I do all the time). *


 I was trying to define their philosophy in the stealing cheating lying thing

WEll was trying to make it seem as if they were asking why because of the previous lines (refering too the philosphy and stealing cheating lying) But i see what you mean, and thanxs, Im glad someones started giving feedback in this thread.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I hold a dream that wont come true,
Of the competition stage.
I long to be in gaudy dresses,
and to dance under bright lights,
with the rest of my peers,
but no i sit offstage.
never thought as equal
talented or refined
cause i'm just an ordinary techie,
who nevr made the cut.


----------



## 7doubles

Falla, i thought ' i do not buy " was slang for " i do not believe and\or dont want any part of" but what do i know?


----------



## faila

> _Originally posted by 7doubles _
> *Falla, i thought ' i do not buy " was slang for " i do not believe and\or dont want any part of" but what do i know? *


 Yea it is. I was just defining what philosophy I didnt believe in the next line. (well atleast defining in part)


----------



## Angoreth

can any one post poetry on this?


----------



## Aglarthalion

I have never written a song or tune related to any of Tolkien's works, however one of my favourite songs from one of my favourite bands is _Misty Mountain Hop_ by Led Zeppelin:

*MISTY MOUNTAIN HOP*

Walkin' in the park just the other day, baby
What do you, what do you think I saw
Crowds of people sittin' on the grass with flowers in their hair said
Hey, boy, do you wanna score
And you know how it is
I really don't know what time it was, whoa oh hoh
So I asked them if I could stay a while

I didn't notice but it had got very dark and I was really
Really out of my mind
Just then a policeman stepped up to me and asked us said
Please, hey, would we care to all get in line
Get in line
Well you know
They asked us to stay for tea and have some fun, hoh hoh oh
He said that his friends would all drop by, ooh ooh ooh ooh

Why don't you take a good look at yourself and describe what you see
And baby, baby, baby, do you like it
There you sit, sitting spare like a book on a shelf rustin'
Ah, I'm not trying to fight it
You really don't care if they're coming, hoh hoh oh
I know that it's all a state of mind, ooh ooh ooh ooh

(Guitar Solo)

If you go down in the streets today, baby, you better
You better open your eyes, whoa-oo-oh yeah
Folk down there really don't care, really don't care, don't care, really don't
Which, which way the pressure lies
So I've decided what I'm gonna do now
So I'm packing my bags for the Misty Mountains
Where the spirits go now
Over the hills where the spirits fly

Ooh ooh ooh ooh, ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh
Ooh ooh ooh ooh, ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh
Ooh ooh ooh ooh, ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh
I really don't know
I really don't know


----------



## 7doubles

yes Angoreth, welcome

"the van"
i lived and died before i was even born
i rock the jukebox like a dico capricorn
somewhere sometime tonight allright
i'm bending the rules
i made the plan, its time to be gone
to forget the world
to leave it all behind
and never
forget your mine
never,,,, never lie


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Curse you and your demonic presence,
curse the moment our lips touched,
and i was spell bound to you.
I hate your stupid smile,
just get the hell away!


----------



## Liat_ravensong

interesting!


----------



## Angoreth

Cry's of sorrow.

Theres enough sorrow ,
left over for tomorrow.
Will I ever get out of this pit,
this pit of sorrow.I've cryed 
enough tears to cry a river,
Will I ever get a healer.Drowned
my pain and fill my joy, will my 
parts ever get rejoined?Do you 
hear my cry's or feel my pain, of 
course you do but you turn in shame.
I am sick of this cruelty, will I ever get
my royalty?


----------



## 7doubles

Tar, that was pure sole fire. beautiful


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

thanx seven


----------



## Burb

here are a couple of poems i wrote a few years ago.
they are both based on mythology and dont have anything to do with middle earth.

*Great Odin* 

Oh, great Odin..... save me
Oh, great god...... enlighten me
You drank from the well of wisdom
You rule the whole of the kingdom
Oh, father I am one of many sons
Shelter me from the rain
The sun is gone
Carry me to the other side of war
Show me the way through the door
Toward the light I truly seek
Inside your universe I peak

Sadness grips my lord, my czar
To stop this pain I travel far
Into the realm of wooden stars
Behind the light of our bazzars


*Beautiful Phoenix* 

Beautiful Pheonix, why must you die tonight?
Spirits kneel at your very sight
Your son must carry you to the realm of your ruler
He has your wisdom, yet is much truer
You must help me save my kingdom
I know that at your birth you will come

And the sky will be filled with your majestic flight
All will be well by the fall of night
When the sun hides and the moon appears
Your warmth will dry my people’s tears
So fly to me, my fabled friend
Until the pyre calls your journey’s end


----------



## Lantarion

I saw a tree, a tree of wood
and lo! it too saw me
I wondered then and asked its trunk:
"Since when can alders see?"

Replied the tree: "I do not know
"but this I'll gladly tell:"
"He whosoever mocks my boughs
"shall banished be to Hell!"

But Ivor stood undaunted there
before his blinking wick
And seeing then his insolence
the tree gave him a kick!

"For what does now my ankle hurt?"
he cried, and limped in pain
"Forever may your boughs stay dry
"Unblesséd by the rain!"

Then Tree (whose name was Ficklewood)
looked at him, quite aghast
A little man he is, he thought
but proud as wooden mast

"Alright, young sir," said Ficklewood
extending out a twig
"I ask for your forgiveness now
of one so small yet big."

Then pride swelled in young Ivor's chest
and turning, answered he:
"I grant it not, O alder dry!"
and fell into the Sea

 I hope you enjoyed that; I'm thinking of writing more humouristic poetry, and I'd value your opinion oof this.


----------



## Kementari

LOL Lanty! I luv it

Great poems everyone


----------



## omnipotent_elf

Elesser, thats awesome
i always use rain to give me inspiration......


----------



## Ol'gaffer

It's absolutelivily positivily brilliant lantarion!


----------



## Angoreth

I am wondering why yo gave me life, I am wondering why I got stabbed by your knife. I am wondering why I am still alive, I am wondering why, this got chosen for my life. 



I am still wondering why, you wonder about acting like you care, like no ones aware, you put on a mask to forget your past, and all the while you were shadowed in the task,most things are forgoten, for this is to true for I have been forgotten, but only by you.



will I ever return to your mind, or is it in stone I am to be alone, forever it seems I have no dreams.My feture is shattered I can still hear your laughter.. 2,000 years pass and I am still in the grass while you live day by day. will no one find me will I ever feel love. apperently not for I am still stuck in the mud.



I await my trial will you satnd in denial. will you ever explain why this happened to me, will I ever know or just be left in the cold. apperently so, I shall reamain here, always shall I be, remaining, as stone. I am solid rock unmovable,ruler of my domain


----------



## Lantarion

Hihi, thankee all. 

I saw a wave, and wet it was
like dampened crust of bread
Nay wetter still; but nonetheless
I walked beside its bed

And then, not in complete surprise
and watched a wave deploy
From deep inside its deep blue bowels
an angry little boy

He fumed and stamped and shouted out
(I thought it best to hide)
But in one place this little thing
would never long abide

And so he set off down the beach
and slowly calmed he down
And then did Ivor step upon
a thing small, soft and brown

"Ill luck, O cruel as winter is!"
he cried in grim disgust
Then scraping off the muck he said,
"Begone into the dust!"

But then the thing upon his foot
opened an angered eye
And Ivor, with his right leg up
did let his left leg fly

And frightened as he was (poor thing)
could Ivor say no word
And muck (who called himself Juán)
was gone, and never heard

Upon the road lay Ivor long
and pondered on his life
"What sin have I commited now
"To gain such foolish strife?"

Haha, I think I'll keep working with Ivor, he's a silly fellow.


----------



## Emowyn

hmmm very interesting, ok then Emlyn, bow down to the king....
also, I need the score a wrote in Quinta, I'm gonna put it onto my comp and see if I can transpose it...mind if I use it for one of my peices? it'll sound ace in a flute!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

What is this funny emotion called love?
I mean, why is it so amazingly kind,
yet it makes you feel so dizy inside.
Why does it make your heart flutter like a butterly's wings,
and break it's spirit with the same ease?
It can charm away your well-guarded defenses,
yet build them up with every folowing heartbreak.

Curious thing,
this love is,
its like a dream,
that comes true,
and then dies.


----------



## Liat_ravensong

Ok bring it in on Tuesday, Find me in the Liabry at break
CIAO!


----------



## Burb

THE FADING SPRING

I see the endless spring of life beneath the forest floor of tragic reason.
The song of peaceful sparrows show us the way to the river.
Entering this river of tranquility we leave behind memories of pure sundom
with the belief of a change of emotion that lies in this uncharted world
and as the spring begins to dry, so does hope, our precious lifegiver.
Come with me to the icey sea,
where the sun shines bright,
where the angels fly,
Fly away to where the treetops sway,
To where the river ends,
To where the world begins.
Show me the world I’ve always dreamed of,
Allow me to share it with my beautiful culture,
Show them the fruits of my labour, 
not for recognition
For peace


----------



## Lantarion

Little Ivor heard his mother:
"Time to go to bed!"
"Nay, old woman!" cried the lad
and fell upon his head

"Come now, son, you need your rest"
she said and waited by
"Begone, O evil witch!" he yelled
and swiftly ran awye

Then smiling did the mother look
now at her fleeing whelp
Then giggling watched she as her son
let cry an angry yelp

"O crone, ye queen of pain and grief!"
cried Ivor as he sprawled
"My arm is snagged by thorns," he said
and on all fours he crawled

Then mother, walking to the house
called, "Come on, you tired heap"
"I, weary? Ha!" cried Ivor then
and then he fell asleep


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

hehe very funny Lant...( i miss calling you ponty)...


----------



## Lantalasse

ok this is my first post here, i'd like to say that some of the poems are amazing...i especially enjoyed Ciryaher's, great job.
ok my poetry is always a bit sad...so here it goes

WALK IN THE AIR

It’s empty again
It’s empty
I travel 
Through clouds alongside mist and fog transparent
I sit 
On a bench
I scribble some words on the grass
I paint the trees with irrelevant frosty colours
-a sigh-
the winds
-above-
in light drizzling drops,
-dancing-
underneath the landscapes,
the dirt washes away.
It’s empty again
Nothing empties Everything
I walk alone and breathe the seconds passed
I walk alone


----------



## Lantarion

Wow, that was great, Lantalassë! (I won't tell you what that means in Finnish  ) Very symbolic, excellent imagery.
I think it's time for some less jolly poetry..

The Grass
Scorch the earth and burn the sky
Freeze the corn and crush the rye
Rent the earth and boil the Sea:
Love the grass, while all is free

Kill the birds and slay the steeds
Drown the swans among the reeds
Murder all thy friends and kin:
Run still on the grass and sing

Crush your dreams and join the croud
Do not talk not shout aloud
Drones, for all eternity:
Love the grass, while all is free


----------



## Merlin

*Short poems*

Here are my two latest war/flight _very short_ poems, tell me what you think and which one you like best. If you dont know what bloody april was... it was the bloodiest month of the first war, the british lost many pilots. Richthofen alone had 21 air victories (the most) bringing his total to 52.

http://merlinx29.virtualave.net/new_poems.htm


----------



## Lantalasse

that was really nice Lantarion, "crush your dreams and join the croud" 
anyway thanks for liking it...but tell me what does lantalasse mean in finnish? i actually invented it from to quenya words lanta-lasse, or something like that. i wanted it to mean "fallen leaf" sounding a bit like a native american name


----------



## HLGStrider

This really belongs in the Prancing Pony.

You should ask a mod to move it.

They are very nice poems, however. I like your meter style.


----------



## Halasían

What is this that we have?
This love that flows so deep?
Though crushing it can be to my spirit,
when its a love I cannot keep.

But what price do we pay 
Will we pay for our heart?
And the sun is a bit darker today
for I had to play my part.

Where does love go when it dies?
when words are lost, and the tears cry?
and the feeling is gone leaving a shell
and hollow is life, who can tell?

Can a leaf, dry and withered, 
regain new life from the branch it is tethered?
No, it falls to the ground at a touch, 
and is crushed underfoot, into dust.

When the heart is cold, and life is dim
her hand touched me, and new love did begin
and I awoke from the dust, and love grew again
And bright was my days!


----------



## 7doubles

jesus had crossed eyes long blond hair so superfly, got holy hands, holes in his sides with bloody tears for the world he crys
but he cant feel no pain, no matter how hard he tries. and nothings gonna change, untill the last man dies
jesus drives a pick up truck made out gold, two thousand years ago he was thirty years old
but he still gets first picks of the hundred million chicks
because if he could choose only one, he'ld proubably be the first mormon

"big daddy christ'[unfin]


----------



## Lady Rían

Snowy! That was a wonderful poem! So deep and yet a little sad. It touches my heart, so I wrote a reply. I hope you dont mind. I would love to hear more of your work.


Like a Pheonix rising up from the ash
Your heart it beats again
Feeling the touch of the truest love
So rare in the world of men

You've been given a second chance
To live and love so deep
A special bond some experience
And only a few shall keep

What price do we pay, Do we pay for our heart?
And where does love go when it dies?
Locked away the heart grows cold
But wait! An unexpected surprise!

So stand close to her and take her hand
Whatever will be will be
Don't give up if the times get tough
For love is still the key


Only the touch of a love so true, can even begin a love anew!


Thanks for sharing Snowdog, hang on to this one! She's a keeper!  I hope this time its a happy ever after!


----------



## Halasían

Wow! Thanks dear! But shouldnt the last part say:

_So stand close to me and myhand
Whatever will be will be
Don't give up if the times get tough
For love is still the key_


----------



## Lady Rían

Ah Yes! Thank you dear!   That sounds much better! 
(((Hugs)))


----------



## Lantarion

I jumped over a wall one night
and hardly did I see
For dark it was; deprived of sight
I crashed into a tree

I leaped upon a bush one time
to see if it would hold
And though the ladies cheered me on
it was a pinch too bold

I tried to clear a little stream
and it was wide as hell
I took a running start, it seems
then stupidly, I fell

From now on if I see a road
I hasten t'wards the lane
For through my cuts, both short and long
I found the greatest pain


----------



## Halasían

I agree with you Lady Rían.

_Fair lady, wrapped in silken white
you come to me in this dark night
and touch my heart, ever so cold
and you, in my arms I enfold

Fair lady, wrapped in silken blue
my heart, it reaches out to you
and I feel your love wrap around me
and your lips brushing mine, now I see

That I had waited for you all my days
and to be in your presence, I love your ways
and with you, my heart stays
even when apart.

Beloved lady, all wrapped in silken red
dancing softly, shining, hands caressing my head
I love thee Lady, with all my heart
and may it be we will never part._


----------



## j0n4th4n

*1 poem (improved)*

ive made some adjustments now:

She's young in the night light
red from breezy rain splashed
splittingly, sparingly
and cool air
Hair messed gently
black strands trailing in
rainfall whispers
Will my courage stand? As
I hope to make
it like it was?
Lets talk like we used
to. Lets talk like we used to?
We're drifting, drifting
on a sea of quietness, smoothly
ignoring each others
presence
inexorably floating, separating
But I don't want to!! I don't 
want to fall away, but I
fear you do; so I'm silent
And I can't think what 
to say, to keep you
, love
Time was when we spoke
our eyes would gravitate
singularly,
and blend together
and trap each other's sight
But now...
But now...

Wait though,
one night well into
our indifference our
eyes brushed racing again,
we slowed, held bravely
like tender magnetism
stayed
awkwardly (it was starker
than previous).
But there. It was a
semblace to weeks past.


----------



## j0n4th4n

i liked the ideas expressed in it and the gentle whistfulness of it

criticism? allow grammar and puntuation into your writing!


----------



## j0n4th4n

lantalasse - great!!


----------



## 7doubles

well here i am
the time is now
we made the plan
its time to go
now, remember i'm with you
you're in trust
our hord grows
togather
stardust

"nicole"


----------



## Liat_ravensong

Um v good but it does still need looking over!


----------



## ElvishHellion

i like it


----------



## greypilgrim

Bill the Troll  steps over towards the two poems....

OOC__Bill is a mute and from the Mts. to the North, near Angmar. He is 12 ft. tall. He carries a 6ft. hammer upon his shoulder...a long chain is wrapped around his neck many times. He looks angered.

IC__Bill steps over towards the two poems. He picks them up and reads them quickly..... 

He decides he likes them a little and wants to keep them. Bill folds the two poems up and stuffs them into a small purse attached to a belt around his waist, and makes off with them!

Of course, Bill isn't very fast... But if anyone decides to get in his way during this "poetry thievery" he will run them over.

Also, if either HLG Strider or Merlin decide to try to stop his escape, Bill has decided that he will defend his "new treats" 
savagely...hammer, chain...and tooth.  Bill is very fond of poems, espescially these two!

OOC__He's a loner and likes to read sometimes while upon the hard roads and ways of Middle Earth...If you want your poems back Merlin, you WILL have to fight Bill for them. 

Have a good day you two,
-Grey


----------



## Merlin

Merlin backs out of the room with a frightened look on his face


----------



## 7doubles

i believe in
alternative reason
modevates you to lie
damn that evil smile

your lips shift
that naughty grin
wolven plastic inosence
blink, twinkle eye
damn that evil evil smile


hangen allover the town
can be 
like wearing crooked crown
if you think your getting over me
baby you better look out
watch out
time, we used to kick it around
burn the night till dawn
but my baby lost a step and setteled down
where did we ever go wrong
god i love her wicked style
god damn that evil smile

"black lipstick"[unfin]


----------



## 7doubles

crusen down the street in my five point o
see the cops
sling shot the rocks out the window
my main man ron b on double base
tricken out the rolls jonas crunchen up the place
deno d put the power to the blow
what do you know 
moven it slow
fast cash on the dash
lets move on the get go 
brother there aint no love in that
pushen grass up through the crack
sidewalk shuffel swing poise
growen up crooked with my corner boys
that noise
loomen up inside you 
that noise
screaming bells and whistles in your head
get down get on the ground right now move an your dead
coming back to reality handcuff brutallity
enough said!
now i'm back to the bars instead 
stead, 
back to te bars instead
code red 
and the boss man said
"so you think your cool 
i'm not a fan
of ya sneaken round town like the repo man
the slimjim is the tool of the trade
ya get a block punk think ya got it made
got them pioneer subs, blasten, in, your, ears
you salmbed down on the break
turn down the beat for the siren you fear
so dont cry when ya wonder why here
hear here
all rise for the honerable judge griff
here's a Chais sir, o.k split
and send the high denomination bills to swiss
hay tommy g
tell em what it be
seven doubles on the side, superfly thats me
lifes a cake walk darling 
lifes a swingin disco party
but like TJ Hooker you you were heather tarty 


"stolen youth" [unfin]*<word carnage>


----------



## j0n4th4n

im not sure i like my poems very much. they seem a bit pretencious. oh well.
i think ill try to simplify my writing style.




"pretencious, moi !?''


----------



## 7doubles

i'm sorry, i didnt like it. i could not relate to it, i had no clear understang of the meanging of the poem.it was lacking substance. instead of telling how you feel, tell why you feal the way you feel

fellow poet, 7doubles


----------



## Lantarion

Emerging through the waves
slowly turning to walk away
To breathe again the scents
of life

Footprints sink into wet sand
and lay sleeping to be washed away
By the sea, ever-relentless
in its dreams

Let the darkness smile in me
and shut my fears away
Carrying me slowly from this breath
into life


----------



## Jon

7doubles - yes i agree with you! its too personal and admitedly confusing for anyone but me (cause i know what its about). i wrote it mostly for my own sake, and i agree with you that it wasnt the best poem to post.
actually, i think the reason why poetry isnt as successful as say, novels or music is because most of the time they are to personal.

oh, btw, Jon and j0n4th4n are both me


----------



## legolasismine

*Here is mine*

Legolas

I wandered once through leaves of green,
Slipped past silent, ancient trees.
The branches o'er made a shaded screen,
Silken flowers, hum of bees.
I found you there, quiet and still.
Lying, sleeping near the stream.
Peaceful face, eyes were closed.
Skin so soft, pale as cream.
I didn't dare disturb your sleep,
So I waited, quiet sighs.
Admired your form, so tall and strong,
Dreaming of your azure eyes.
My Elven Prince what do you see?
In your dreams that you keep.
No longer love, can I wait-
So I rouse you from your sleep.
Kneeling down, I can't believe...
It's really you.
I hear you breathe.
Soft and sweet, your lips I kiss.
A lifetime waiting...
Just for this. 
You wake and look right at me
Tell me now,
What do you see?
Those Elvish eyes, deep and blue.
Take my heart,
Fair and true.
Your hands reach out, your lips they smile.
You caress my hair,
And all the while..
That Elven tongue, sounds so sweet
I hear you whisper
Our lips, they meet.
Lying we two, in a meadow fair.
Love on the breeze..
He kissed me there.
The sun, she fell behind the clouds,
Stars gave their twinkly glow.
You held me close, in your arms
Told me of your Elven bow.
Spoke to me of wars gone by.
Battles fought by dwarves and men,
How the injustice made you cry,
Of all the ages that had been.
Then came a hush, and all stood still
You held my face in your hands.
You swore to me eternal love,
Vowed your heart, you rose to stand.
One promise now you gave to me,
Eternal, faithful..
Your one I'd be.
So when you sail to those foreign shores,
Elven boats to chase the tide,
Let me be there, fairest one,
Always, love, by your side.
There to meet the years that pass,
That leave no trace on you or me,
First, forever and the last,
Forever love, that's what we'll be.

Its long I know but worth it


----------



## e.Blackstar

Mine's not as good as yours and it doesnt rhyme, but here goes:



Smaug and the Bowman

Smaug,king of dragons,
Wheels and soars through the sky.
Moonlight dances on crimson scales,
Leaving a fiery trail emblazoned on the heavens.


Standing alone,a stalwart man,
Watches all others flee into blood-soaked waters.
A black arrow he holds,
And Smaug's fate is sealed.

A deadly arrow,
A fiery night,
One brave man and a ruined town.


----------



## HobbitGirl

<applaudes> Bravo, Treyar! 

One I just pulled out of nowhere that has yet to gain a title...


Bright things are failing; a Shadow dims the Light
The Black Hand covers many things with his might.
But the world will not fall so long as those who stand
Have the strength and will to stand up to the Hand.
Even if it takes my life you know I'll try
For I know this will pass by and by.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Not bad yourself, HobbitGirl

My sister is a REALLY REALLY REALLY good poet


----------



## 7doubles

the true mans hart is gold
the solgers will is mighty bold
the old mans strength is in his sons
and a leaders strength is in his guns

"1:34 A.M"


----------



## Aglarthalion

I haven't posted here in a long while, so my apologies to those who may have wanted to read some more of my poetry. Here is a poem I wrote a few days ago.

---

*A Farmer's Son*

_A farmer's son went off to war,
When July was cold and grey.
He did what he was told to do,
There was little he could say.

With men he'd never met before,
To a place he'd never heard,
He never knew the reason why,
But he never said a word.

He didn't know the foreign foe,
And as August days came round,
The sun had burned his boyish face,
But he never made a sound.

He never heard that silent word,
Or the way that it destroys,
He felt the pain as soldiers do,
But he never made a noise.

A farmer's son on a sandy hill,
His life has ebbed away,
He dreamed of home in a wasted land,
There was nothing he could say._

---

Edit: There were a few silly typos which I have corrected.


----------



## Lantarion

Wow, that was great Aglarthalion! Almost humorous in the beginning, but biting and satirical at the end.. Well done!

Upon the fields the Sun so gleams
and sets the air ablaze
And green though once the grass had been
it slept beneath its gaze

Upon the fields the rains so fall
and drench the silent moor
And as the blades of green are swept
they sleep, through crack and roar

Upon the fields the snows so lie
that fell from open airs
And under freezing quilt of white
the meadows know no cares

Upon the fields a thousand feet
thus iron-shod and grim
And red will fall the woes of men
though fields mean nought to him

Upon the fields a silence cries
and whistles, dead as glass
For now he woke, but oh too soon
for burned is now the grass


----------



## Jesse

*My friend's poetry site...*

Hello everyone. My friend is a recognized poet. If you wish to check out his website, go to http://poetrypoem.com/cgi-bin/index.pl?sitename=poetry1232&item=poetry&password=. Please give him feedback! His poems are spiritual ones. Tell him Jesse told you about his site. He'll appreciate it. Thank you all!


----------



## 7doubles

in lines that streched from east to west 
they mached for life yet found their death
apon the trail of tears they fled
beyond the path of the greatful dead
an oath was made, a pact was formed
an on that day a curse was born
all is lost, none are saved
no exceptions, all shall pay

"indian song" :unfin


----------



## Lantarion

7, do you ever finish any of your poems/songs?


----------



## 7doubles

this is information memory, i will some day clean it up. insiration moments captured just need refining..


----------



## HobbitGirl

Dreaming...

I stare at the clouds
As they go racing by
Drifting in tufts and torrents
And I dream of love.

I hear the wind
Sighing through the branches
Passing under swaying willow
Where I dream of love.

A beautiful day
The sweet air smells of spring
A lark sings in my aspen
As I dream of love.

But love I have not
My One I cannot find
Though I know he is out there.
Still I hope for love.


Not very good, I know, but what the heck.


----------



## reem

*My First Metered Poem!*

ehm ehm...ok, i'm not a member, but i just wrote my first ever metered poem and i just wanted to gloat a bit....so here goes

"Not So Peaceful After All"

Shadows sinking in the evening,
Starry brightness gently gleaming, 
Shallow waters silently streaming,
All is quiet, All is dreaming.

In the darkness Evil creeping;
All is heedless, All is sleeping.
Through cracked windows slowly seeping,
Witless lives it is now reaping.

In the morning Some are waking,
From their eyes sleep they are shaking.
Soon like feathers they are quaking
At the sight of the Undertaking...

Life goes on for those uncaring,
While the 'Some' are all dispairing.
They don't care how others are faring;
Thus life goes so stop comparing.

reem


----------



## Lantarion

Battlefield
Upon the lands where an evil still feeds
the kingdoms and fiefs of carrions
Distorted and mangled, they sleep
and dream of nightmares

Eyes wide and mouths voiceless scream
can nobody hear them weep?
Rivers of red border islands of metal
silver-plated and dull

Broken heirlooms, cracked by hate
ideas are scoffed at, being buried
Memories, though upheld, are dead
they took everything from themselves

Will the meadows adopt this unholy place?
will they halow it with grass..
And will the skies have pity with rain,
and holy waters there amass?


----------



## e.Blackstar

A sailor I was, a long lost breed,
Too proud and willful to follow a lead. 

No more shall I see my beloved ship,
Feel her deck bounce and dip.

A lady was she, a faithful friend,
Not with words shall my heart now mend.

Her lines were clean, no mar or stain,
Her hull went skimming o'er the deep blue main.

Her clean white sails billowed tight,
A lantern hung aloft for light.

My heart is broken, she is gone,
Sailing into the stormy dawn.

She on the sea, I on the shore,
I turned away forevermore.


"Not very good perhaps, but to the point, if you need more beyond the word of Elrond. If it was worth a journey of a hundred and ten days to hear, you had best listen to it."


----------



## Diamond.T

*Poem from Pippin Took*

This is a poem I made up. It is Pippin poem to Diamond.

The wind blows from the west with my love by my side as the clouds pass us by. Her feather like brown hair brushes across my sholder. I draw her close for the wind gets to her. I take a look at her and she closes her eyes with content. And I know I will never forget this moment. My journey draws me from her. So in these last days that I can hold her I know that one day are love will be full. So I leave her now with all the moments and love that I can give her.


Love,
Peregrin Took 

Well I hope everyone likes it.


----------



## Lonna

*A Very Short, Unrhymed Poem*

The publishing world is a Tower
Guarded by the Dark Lord.

If you can't get in the Big Black Gate
Like Frodo
Find another way.


----------



## faila

I wil see my brethren here
and I will see them there
and for sure I will see them in the air
I will see them in the sky
I will see them oh so high
that trumpet will sound
and I am heaven bound

I see my enemies here
and I see then there
but I wil not see them in the air
I will not see them in the sky
I will not see them oh so high
for that trumpet will sound
and I am heaven bound

I may not see him here
and i may not see him there
but I will see Jesus in the air
I will Him in the sky 
I will see him oh so high
for that trumpet will sound
and I am heaven bound
for that trumpet will sound
and I am heaven bound

new poem from me.


----------



## 7doubles

and though we lay the flames will rise
to kiss and lick the smoke filled sky
screams and crys why bullets fly
and find their mark where soldgers die
to know the pain and hell of war
and hear deaths knock apon the door
to face ones fear and not to hide
is the iron will of a warriors pride!

"the Eagle" :fin


----------



## BlackCaptain

*No Promises in the Wind Quatrain*

Ok, so we had to devise poems for the book No Promises in the Wind wich we are currently reading in class right now (Which is taking away from my LOTR time  ) And of course, my whole class knows I love LOTR... (Check the thread in the Lord of the Rings section about 'How can someone not know Tolkien?!' er somethin like that). My poem was a variation from my favorite:

(You have to have some knowledge on this book to understand this poem)

_Joshua G the farmyard king
Of him the pianists sadly sing
of the last who's realm was fair and free
in the unhomely house of Stephan G.

His rake was long, His plow was keen
His shining tractor afar was seen
The countless stars and thier soft glow
Reflected upon his iron hoe

But long ago he rode away,
Now where he dwelleth, none can say
For in despair he left his home
Into the south, where shadows roam_

If you remember the _Gil-Galad_ poem from the *Knife in the Dark* chapter, you can see my variations, and my similarities.

Now the funny part about all of this, is that as soon as I finished, my whole class started laughing (not making fun of me; I get along with everyone) cuz they knew it wasnt original. I still got a good grade, cuz I assured them it only had the same rythym of the LOTR poem, but I, along with everyone knew that I dodged the bullet of my teacher. 

How was my poem? This is really a thread about how well I changed the poem to match the No Promises... prompt; I thought i'd just tell my story for fun.   How is my poem?


----------



## Lonna

*Woman on a Cliff*

Lantarion, 

I liked your Ezekiel monk poem.
Here is a little poem of mine:

“Woman on a Cliff”
I am a woman standing on a cliff. 
Wind rises from below,
from the dark and far crevasse. 
Upon my face and hair it sings 
blowing out my scarf like wings.

I cannot see the bottom of the cliff.
Rocks and slopes and trees 
reach down in shades of gray and green. 
And if they form a bridge 
they stay unseen.

But I’m not frightened now 
to stand here at this dizzy height. 
I look up to the Summit where 
the clouds half cover crystal peaks
and sunrise turns the snow to light.

I am a woman standing on a cliff. 
At any time my feet could slip	
and pull me fast
upon the razor tip.

But, oh, the view!
The view is worth the coldest risk.


----------



## Lantarion

Haha, I wrote that over a year ago! I'm past the mediaval phase now though.. Thanks for the feedback. 
Incredible poem by the way, "Woman ona Cliff".. 

Imagination
Sit and sing through an emerald mask
tie yourself to a burning mast
Quiver like the Maytime rains
oh, little else of thee I ask!

Blink away the roaring seas
dance amid the silver bees
Shiver like a hidden brook
oh, thou who through horizons sees!

Travel through the laughing grass
watch the gods bethundering past
Sigh and set the world in ice
oh, thou who sings like broken glass!

Seek a place to soundly dwell
plant there thy eternal well
Sleep and dream, and feel ye free
oh would thou come and live in me?


----------



## Idril

Very good - I like it What's a metered poem?


----------



## Kementari

Heres a poem I wrote, its the same style as the Lay of Leithian. I know that some of the words dont techincally rhyme, and I'm trying to figure out how to improve it. Bare with me I stink at writing poems

Titanic

On April the 6th, by some chance of fate
Her passengers at Southampton stood in wait.
She glided across the sea to shore,
as shall be remembered forevermore;
She rose a hundred feet from the waves,
worthy of the White Stars proudest raves.
Her black hull, foam crested, was glistening,
as her passengers stood listening
to the mighty roar of her engines strong
as they are still recalled in many a song.

Bursting with excitement they boarded the steamer,
and what they saw amazed even the wildest dreamer;
such elegance and luxury,
had never before been found at sea.
A glass dome roofed the grand staircase,
with a great carven clock placed at its base.
The cabins were all trimmed with silk and lace,
Glittering lights beamed on every face.
In the dining rooms they ate with there peers,
while beautiful music filled their ears.

There were libraries, and gymnasiums;
The passengers surely thought they beheld Ilium. 
But on the night of the 14th there joy turned to dread,
When many were woken suddenly in bed.
That night the ocean was calm and still,
And the sea air had a freezing chill.
Lookout Fleet had saw it draw near,
And he called to the bridge-his voice full of fear.

But it was too late, it was certainly fate;
As the roll of the dice, the ship struck the ice.

She began to flood horribly fast,
Mr. Andrews predicted, a few hours would she last.
The Captain ordered that the lifeboats be filled,
While below the decks men strived that the fires and water be stilled.
The first class were loath to leave for little they did know,
While the third class passengers were trapped below.
Then when the bow began to sink the panic began,
The passengers distraught, all screamed and ran,
Fighting to board the lifeboats,
While the band on the deck stilled strummed cheerful notes.
But there was not enough room in the boats for all,
Great would be the cost of her fall;
Sadly Phillips sent out their distress call.

The lights of the ship and the stars did blaze,
While there minds were filled with an awful black haze.
When the lifeboats were gone all ran to the stern,
and they clung to the rails, while she began to turn-
a great summersault, diving front first beneath the wave
pulled towards her watery grave.
Then she split in to, and the lights went out,
The stern fell back, water splashed about,
then she rose up again, and began slowly to sink,
While the people clung on and could do nothing but think:
About past times, there friends, family, and true-loves,
But there was comfort, for there souls would be lifted on the wings of doves,
To the Kingdom of Heaven, safe and free;
And at 2:20 she the onlookers could no longer see,
She had vanished deep beneath the sea.


----------



## Ledreanne313

*My Poem*

Hail. I have Wrote a Poem called:
Silver Rain

Please read this and tell me what you think! 

Gray bark shines like silver,
Green leaves change to gold,
The moon grows black with a shadow,
The sun burns low, I’m told.

The sky goes orange at dawn,
And turns deep blue at midnight,
The sea waves turn green with shadows,
With White Sea birds high in flight.

The grass sparkles sky blue with dew drops,
The flowers shine red with the sun,
The mountains shimmer white with the morning light,
And with gray clouds at their snow tops.

A young maiden, fair, lived in this beautiful field,
As she drank from the silver streams from the hill tops,
The tall trees encircled this small, joyous valley,
Like green giants; her protection, her shield.

She lived forever in her valley, her age to high to count,
For she was young in face but lived many years,
She was known only as Silver Rain ***
For she sat alone in this valley, shedding silver tears.

I have not completed the story yet. This is just how far I got so far! 
*** I need help with this line. It does not sound right at all. I must of changed it ten times. It does not have to rhyme with anything. It just needs to tell that she is known as Silver Rain. If you have any ideas, please help me.

BE HONEST!! If you do not like it, tell me. If you do tell me. Tell me everything you thought about while you were reding this (that was about the poem, no personal thought of other things). 

*Also, this is not meant to be 'middle Earthy' at all. It's just a poem that I have written. 

Anne


----------



## Eliot

It's very beautiful. Very nice. I can't figure out what I'd put in that "***" either. Sorry.


----------



## Lantarion

*speechless*


----------



## reem

thanks:d took me forever to come up with it!...it's probably pretty mediocre to some people, but for my first try i must say it looks good
a metered poem is a poem that has a...well it's kind of like a special tune that it follows thoughout all the lines. for example, an anapestic poem would have to follow a stress unstress, stress unstress, stress unstress and so on. i only know about the metre because i was studying for GCE litterature. but not many people know about it. it's like a rythem of strtesses and unstresses that a poem follows...does this make any sense?? well, i'm the last person who should be explaining this, i didn't even go through with my lit. IGCSE's.
but if you reread my poem you'll notice the following rythem:

stress unstress stress unstress stress unstress stress 
sha- dows sin- king in the eve- 

unstress
ning ......

it goes on like this throughout my entire poem... hehe, when i first showed my english teacher my other normal (non-metered) poems he was like "this isn't poetry! this sounds like a dead carcass being dragged down a stair case!! db dbb dbdbdb..dbdbd..dbdbdbd...db..dbdbd!! that's what it sounds like."
well, i must admit i was a bit offended--naturally--because i really believed that what i had written was pretty good. but then after i learned about the meter, i saw what he meant. he's a good teacher...but not very subtle! i had to learn stuff the hard way but at least i know i'll never forget them
reem


----------



## Kementari

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> **speechless* *



that bad, huh?


----------



## 7doubles

i think he liked it.


----------



## Idril

> _Originally posted by reem _
> *it goes on like this throughout my entire poem... hehe, when i first showed my english teacher my other normal (non-metered) poems he was like "this isn't poetry! this sounds like a dead carcass being dragged down a stair case!! db dbb dbdbdb..dbdbd..dbdbdbd...db..dbdbd!! that's what it sounds like."
> *



lol, that's brilliant!
anyway got it - meaning the beats sorta thing, not heard it called that before - maybe I'm just losing some grey cells...
Keep on writting though - it only gets better the more practice you have.


----------



## Ledreanne313

*Thank You*

Thank You So Much!!!


----------



## Lonna

*Thanks*

Lantarion, thanks for the nice comments about my "Woman on a Cliff" poem.
I liked the "Titanic" poem too.


----------



## Lonna

*Imagination Poem & Titanic*

Lantarion, I liked your "Imagination" poem. Nice line lengths, images.

Kementari, try using shorter lines--get rid of words that aren't absolutely necessary. Say each line out loud and listen to how it flows. Even count the syllables and their beats. cut so much rhyme. Maybe just rhyme the last 2 lines. Show; don't tell. Always create an image with your words, so that the reader sees what is happening.

Don't I sound like an English teacher?


----------



## 7doubles

lonna wona bo bonna bananna fana fo fonna


----------



## Kementari

> _Originally posted by 7doubles _
> *i think he liked it. *



 

Thanks and thanks for the advice Lonna. I copied the rhyming scheme completely from Tolkiens "Lay of Leithain" but I didnt try to do anything with sylables and *alot* of the verses are to long

Everyones poems here are really fantastic and unique, i can read one without looking at the posters name and think "thats definatly Lanty". I cant possibly praise every single one. You are all so talented i feel pretty outa place


----------



## Ledreanne313

*Another Poem*

Other poem:

The Trees Sway

In the wind, the trees sway
As it blows hard in my face
The leaves shimmer in the light of day
In the wind, the trees sway
The wind listens as I say:
'Here my voice, quicken your pace'
In the wind, the trees sway
As it blows hard in my face.

Thanks to my LA teacher and assigning the poetry project. I think I'm the only one to finish all 14 poems in less than 3 days and the only one that actually enjoyed it !


----------



## arisen pheonix

death in darkness do i seek
only cravens see me creep
through these shadows
i am forced to keep


----------



## Lossengondiel

Forgive me if this is bad or whatever, but I am still pretty new to writing poetry. Any helpful advice or comments would be appreciated...

*S*ad green eyes
*U*nder golden hair which
*F*alls down her shoulders and in
*F*ront of her face
*E*motions conquering all before she turns and
*R*uns into the night.

*N*ight after night she
*O*ften returns to this place

*M*ourning her lost love
*O*f her childhood years
*R*emembering
*E*very tear she ever cried for him that

*M*any
*Y*ears ago, and the tears he never cried for her.

*L*osing the
*O*ne you love the most is
*V*ery hard to accept. You think, why couldn't
*E*verything have been different?


----------



## reem

:d thanks will do for sure!....with a few years interval between each poem!! even my amazingly intelligent bran can't manage more than one origional metered poem a life time!!
oh well, ta
reem


----------



## BlackCaptain

No? Mmkay...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

A Gollum Poem I wrote for the Guild of Outcasts.   

That's a really bad Gollum poem I wrote for the GOO. 
Read and puke!


----------



## Aragorn12345

this is a couplet only 2 rhyming lines.

In the eyes of a man no more than a kid
even tho he was small, look what he did

"he" of course refers to Frodo and "what he did" refers to destroying the ring
(forgive me its awful)


----------



## Lantarion

No it's quite nice! It's a great start for something a _little_ longer. 

Kem, you needn't feel out of place, you're a wonderfully aesthetic poet. And *yes* I loved the Titanic -poem! 


It's not too dark yet:
I can still run
Happily flee from old agony
and do it on my own

It's not too bright yet:
I can still breathe,
Still quietly think and sleep on the brink
and dream on my own

It's not too cold yet:
I can still love
Escaping, I weep, and voicelessly leap
over the sky on my own

It's not too late yet:
You can still try
The walk is not long, where the small roads belong;
but you shan't be on your own


----------



## Lantarion

Excellent poem, Reem! 
When I write poetry I often use mixed meter.. If executed properly, AABA is wonderful; ABAB is great as well, but it is easy to accidentally make the rhyming sound too forced. In a recent poem I wrote I used a very weird meter.. something like AB(CC)D and EF(GG)D. I just made up the bracket thing, it means that there are two rhyming words on the same line.. Aww heck just go over to the 'Poetry' thread and read it if you really want to. 

Wow, what a nasty teacher you have! Our old English teacher had a bit of trouble spelling (don't laugh!) but he was an excellent teacher, one of the best I've had. Anyway, he spent a LOT of time on the meter of poems with us, so it sort of stuck.


----------



## Lossengondiel

Does anyone have anything to say about my horrible nasty poem? Any helpful advice on how to make it better would be QUITE appreciated please


----------



## Lantarion

Oops, I thought I did before.. Sorry. 
It really caught my eye with the 'hidden' sentence (which was very beautiful), and the rhymeless and carefree structure fits well with the theme, IMO. Very nice poem, all in all.


----------



## Lonna

*Nice Poem, Lossengondiel*

I liked the first few lines especially because they have images. Try for more images (like brown hair in the face) that create pictures in the reader's mind and show the emotion of lost love. Maybe some item that reminds you of the lost one (his favorite oak tree where you used to meet or an old, beat-up book or something).


----------



## Lossengondiel

*Thank you*

Thank you for your comments and advice  I'll remember that for my next poem


----------



## reem

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Excellent poem, Reem! [/QOUTE]
> Thanks!!! I like you for this!! haha!
> 
> 
> [qoute]Wow, what a nasty teacher you have![/qoute]
> well he wasn't really nasty...just...well...ok so he was nasty, but he sure knows how to get the info. into our mulled brains
> 
> [qoute]Our old English teacher had a bit of trouble spelling (don't laugh!) but he was an excellent teacher, one of the best I've had. Anyway, he spent a LOT of time on the meter of poems with us, so it sort of stuck.  *



hehehehehe i like this teacher of yours i bet he was really liniant with you when it came to speeling mistakes!! i wich our teacher was like that, i have horrible spelling. you must have noticed a few mistakes here and there if you ever read any of my other posts (not counting typing errors).
oh well, i'll just go try to find one of your poems to read now, shall i?
thanks again
reem


----------



## reem

err, Lantarion? i can't seem to find any of your poems anywhere here? are they posted in the prancing pony or somewhere else??
reem


----------



## Kementari

Thanks Lanty!!!!!!  Great poem too

I agree, you did a good job Lossengondiel.
It had a nice message and it was clever how you fitted the sentance into the poem.


----------



## Lossengondiel

I'm not that clever. i just wrote out the message and found words to make it work...

but thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Lonna

*What is Poetry*

Hey Lossengondiel,

Remember that high school teachers or even college English professors can tell you that what you write is not poetry, but they can be wrong. 

It is very difficult to say exactly what a poem is. Poetry has changed shape and form (and sound) over the ages. When American poet William Carlos Williams began writing poetry without ending line rhymes in the early 20th century, most of the established poets of the day were horrified and screamed that what he wrote was not poetry.

Now Williams is accepted as one of the great 20th century poets and included in college textbooks.

Here is one of his simple poems:

"The Red Wheelbarrow"

so much depends upon
a red wheelbarrow
glazed with rain water
beside the white chickens
*********************

That's it--just a few simple images, no rhymes, no great sentiments. Williams was a country family doctor, of all things, and he wrote about spring and flowers and new babies and housewives with their hair hanging down as they walked outside in their nightgowns on an early morning while he drove to work (see a poem called "Spring and All").

You could find his poetry online, no doubt. I say, good for Williams. And good for anyone who wants to write what he or she calls poetry!


----------



## Lantarion

Then Assir took up his four-headed hammer
and smote
the Dream-god where he lay
And the Dream-god, who by mortal men is named Ýndi, broke the seven trumpets that bound
his fingers to the earth. And then four trees wept and turned to water before his eyes.
And Assir felt shameful, and taking his hammer he wrought a boat of ivory and ebony, and set sail across those tree-waters, 
that are called the Olosdindri. Upon the shore, that Ýndi had broken with his
golden fingers he begged pardon from the Dream-god, and offered nine nymphs as bribe. 
At this Ýndi scoffed but accepted the apology. Then eating the head of Assir he changed his form, and flew
past the winds.


It's not exactly poetry.. But I was inspired by the extremely metaphoric and jumbled course of 'narrative' in a set of fictional books called The 36 Sermons of Vivec, which are part of a sensational game called 'Morrowind'. 
You can read the Sermons here. Any questions about the game itself can be directed to me via PM.


----------



## Lantarion

Try this thread. 
It is the last page, so you might have to sift through quite a lot.


----------



## Aulë

Brilliant poem, reem.

Is the second paragraph suppost to be an octave lower than the first? 
When I sung the song to myself, I naturally sung the first verse at one octave, and sung the next one at a lower octave, before returning to the original octave for the third verse.


----------



## Lossengondiel

Since everyone seems to be adding their inspirational poetry, here is one of my most favorite and most influential:

O Where Are You Going?
by: W H Auden

"O where are you going?" said reader to rider,
"That valley is fatal when furnaces burn,
Younder's the midden whose odours will madden,
That gap is the grave where the tall return."

"O do you imagine," said fearer to farer,
"That dusk will delay on your path to the pass,
Your diligent looking discover the lacking
Your footsteps feel from granite to grass?"

"O what was that bird," said horror to hearer,
"Did you see that shape in the twisted trees?
Behind you swiftly the figure comes softly,
The spot on your skin is a shocking disease."

"Out of this house" -said rider to reader,
"Yours never will" -said farer to fearer,
"They're looking for you" -said hearer to horror,
As he left them there, as he left them there.

Hopefully I'll be able to post an original poem of mine soon


----------



## reem

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *Brilliant poem, reem.
> 
> Is the second paragraph suppost to be an octave lower than the first?
> When I sung the song to myself, I naturally sung the first verse at one octave, and sung the next one at a lower octave, before returning to the original octave for the third verse. *



thanks but no, i don't think that the octave varies anywhere...maybe it depends on how your singing it...when i made it it was based on a very simple repetative tune/octave. 
really glad you liked it
reem


----------



## reem

lantarion i liked that poem which starts 'it's not too dark yet...'
i'd be really interested to see more of your work, if you have others
reem


----------



## Lantarion

Every piece of poetry I've ever written is in the 'Poetry' thread.. But there are endless pages of it. I really should start copying them down, in case the site crashes and they're all lost!


----------



## Lonna

*Revelation*

Lantarion,

Your last post reminded me of some of the images in the New Testament book of Revelation. The Old Testament books of Isaiah, Ezekiel, and Daniel also have some interesting symbolic images too. I admit that I drew from such when I was writing my fantasy story "Selah of the Summit."


----------



## Lonna

*W. H. Auden*

Lossengondiel,

I always loved W. H. Auden. Did you know that he was part of The Inklings, a group of Christian writers who met at Oxford University in the last century? C.S. Lewis and our beloved J.R.R. Tolkien were also part of that group! Sometimes they'd meet in a pub, have a pint of ale, and spend the afternoon sharing each other's writing and giving feedback. 

They had no women, though. Wish we could have been there!

Oh, I want to go back to England!


----------



## Lantarion

Ok I continued the same type of diction, and this following sequence will probably be included in a story I am formulating, or at least in its history and background. 
I mean this following passage to be a sort of introduction or first phase of a greater and more vast mythology.


These are the words of Anar’Ji, who was scribe to the Righteous.

And it came to pass that Îr, he who is enshrouded in smoke, raised his glass hand and unlocked the Four Fathers who had slept since their Dawn. And they who are named Endri, Nothlis, Lomarron and Vit’Rál took up each their shining figures and blessed Îr, he who is enshrouded in smoke, with the Gift of Death. And they set about the making of a dwelling place, for their city was too vast for them.
Endri broke his capsules with his teeth, and from them issued forth the Olosi, the Four Trees. And seeing Îr, he who is enshrouded in smoke, lying dead and yet blissful they wept, and turned to water before the eyes of the Four Fathers. 
And Nothlis, who is called the Wright, took the boughs of the Olosi and struck them thrice with his hammer Ýmm. A voice resounded that was made manifest, and they spread like forgotten leaves into shapes vast and habitable.
Then Lomarron was puzzled, for the Lands floated at unease amongst the tides of the Olosdindri –waters; so he fashioned for them roots proud and magnificent, that crept under them and fastened them tight. But Nothlis was envious: and dropping his hammer, whilst the others slept, the Lands were splintered beneath their crusts. Lomarron wondered when the Lands wept with towers of fire; so he quenched them with his foot and in those places grew things of green.

Now Vit’Rál saw these things occur, and he never slept. So he called to Nothlis to fashion with Ýmm a globe of unseen white flame, for the things of green had need of it. Nothlis was puzzled, and tried to create this thing; and when he could not he was angered, having been tricked into mockery; but he hid himself, and showed forth merely his embarrasment.
So Vit’Rál pardoned him, and went about the making of the unseen Sky-waters. With his eyes he wrought them, sending spirits to carve the mysteries into writhing forms. Some of these spirits grew tired and fell asleep, and drifted wantonly down towards the Lands. Many were lost in the great Olosdindri –waters, but many landed amongst the things of green, and there slept. When the Sky-waters were complete Lomarron took pleasure in its forms, unseen but vivid. And he set about the banishing of greed from himself, wherefore he made things of different shades and colours and planted them beside the things of green, by whom the spirits slept. Nothlis was a great aid to him then, for Lomarron had little knowledge of living things; and ever the designs of Nothlis were cunningly put into the mouth of Lomarron. 

These are the words of Anar’Ji, who was scribe to the Righteous.

The glass hand of Îr, he who is enshrouded in smoke, did not sleep, but it hid and multiplied. When the tears of the Sky-waters fell to the Lands that were named the Ma’agri, he emerged and broke; his splinters were innumerable, and they dwelt then inside the spirits who slept beside the things of green, and made them mortal. Then they awoke, and saw about them the things of green that were dark and unpitying; and Nothlis laughed in mockery at them, for the ashes and dust of Îr, he who is enshrouded in smoke, had settled in him and in none else. He mocked the Sky-waters in his heart and bit into the Ma’agri, and they were made turbulent. 
Vit’Rál knew of this, and was wrathful, having his counsel scorned. But he knew also the plight of the Awakened Conundrums (for they love and yet destroy), and called again for Nothlis. He came, and his pride was grown to a shape terrible to behold, with horns of self-destruction on his hame. “You call me, maker?” he sneered; and at this Vit’Rál lifted his hand, and Nothlis was fractured into two; the other side was changed to ash and dust, that glided over Ma’agri and there quietly settled; the other was left to sleep in its new form, a spirit still in the making. 
And now Vit’Rál called his brother-fathers to him and pleaded them to kill this thing, sleeping and potential. But they would not, and they took a strand from the Earth-roots and bound Vit’Rál, and he let them. Then they fashioned the Sleeping One, with gentle strikes and furious love; and he was ready.
He rose and shimmered; and at that Vit’Rál knew he was humbled. He rose and laughed; and at this Endri smiled, and earth was renewed. He rose and sighed; and at this Lomarron was puzzled, but loved him. His name was Ká.

Witness these the words of Anar’Ji, who was scribe to the Righteous.


----------



## Lonna

Lantarion,

You have a way with words and mythology that would have made Tolkien proud.


----------



## Lantarion

Thank you, you humble me.
Here is the next passage, which has some glimpses both at the more complete language I am making and at a more rare tongue that I am only fashioning.


These are the words of Anar’Ji, who was scribe to the Righteous.

Now of Ká, who slept but has risen, can be said: He is quivering and muti-faceted. For his spirit is housed in a million faces, of forms splendorous and excellent, or quiet and humble.
As King of Stars he as presented to the Fathers, of whom he was the last. His corona was of white fire and his eyes of laughing crystal, and nothing could darken him. 
Now Ká, who slept but has risen, was called later by the others the _Vardári_, the Great Friend; for his glance was tuned upon the stirring creatures of the Ma’agri. 
“These shall be the lords of the earth,” said he sadly, but blessed them; and they became aware, and they woke. And it was Ká, who slept but has risen, that named them the Awakened Conundrums, from following anecdotes born.

It came to pass that among these confused things, wandering through the things of green in darkness, there was one whom is called only the Her’Aja; he had thought and was awake, and roused his fellows. And the Her’Aja looked to the Sky-waters, from whence they had come, and said: “Can the King of Stars not shed his corona where lands are blind?”
And Ká, who slept but has risen, heard him and was pleased; and he sent his brightest star to travel by the courses of the Ánacoruo, that the Globe was named. But in the lands far from the Ma’agri the ashes and dust of Îr, he who is enshrouded in smoke, had risen and taken form; and now they leaped as bolts of cackling ice to stop the star from arriving. But Lomarron was watchful, and taking up the old Hammer of Nothlis he struck at the ashes and dust made manifest, and they were smitten. Two parts stayed in the Sky-waters and there abode, growing hard and steadfast; seven parts fell back down, and sung bitterly in the Olosdindri- waters. One part returned to Ká, who slept but as risen, and said the two Words: _Órastë indoron_! And the World-fathers pitied him; Lomarron have him the shards of Ýmm, Endri spoke words of thanks back, and Vit’Rál blessed him with the Gift of Knowledge. So was born of the ashes and dust of Îr, he who is enshrouded in smoke, the first of the Angel-kings.

These are the words of Anar’Ji, who was scribe to the Righteous.

But now the _Iltinta_- star shone brightly from a distance, and its light brought solace to the Awoken Conundrums; the Her’Aja was pleased, and swam over the Olosdindri to the places where the ashes and dust of Îr, he who is enshrouded in smoke, coughed and rested slyly. They were beginning again to dream, and its shape was growing. But Her’Aja was not daunted, and he thought: “It lies there only; yet I am troubled.” So he strode over the barrier-swords and spoke with the ashes and dust, whom he named Ekka. But it spoke first.
“Hail, born one! Well swum,” he sneered; at this Her’Aja was not daunted, but in that hour was vessel to the spirit of Endri, and said: “Know these the words of the Angel-king: _Órastë indoron_! You are not welcome here.”
And Ekka frowned, whereupon four stars collided and melted. “You will burn, though the light of your eyes is bright.” At that Her’Aja was not daunted, but drew from him the winds of Endri; and spoke the word of Banishment. Such a gale was blown that earth was flattened where it had towered, and seas were hushed. And Ekka was spread as a screaming glimmer over the wide spaces far from the Ma’agri: and so he was stilled. 

The waters then flowed in his favour, and harnacing them he came to the soft sands of the Ma’agri. 
“Where have you been, and what light is in your eyes?” he was asked. 
“Abreast to gods we may exist, yet in ourselves we are undaunted. _Órastë indoron_!” said Her’Aja, he whose eyes are as of flame. 

Witness these the words of Anar’Ji, who was scribe to the Righteous.


----------



## FoolOfATook

*One poet looking for an audience...*

This is the first poem I've written in weeks that I'm anywhere near happy with, which of course means that it's time to publish it and see how many horrendous flaws are in it.  I imagine that the T.S. Eliot influence will be rather clear. I'll be interested to see how many people interpret the speaker in the same way that I do.....

The Lament of the Starving Artist
(Being a Dramatic Monologue in Posey)

I was born in the wrong age.
In this era of anxiety no one appreciates genius.
I will never recieve the laurels I so deserve
Never in these post-poetic times.
My sonnets follow in the path that Petrarch,
Herbert, Donne, Spenser and the beloved William
so long ago, so perfectly laid down.
The odes I write could rival Keats or Horace
My cantos equal those of Dante and Pound.
I could have, in discussions literary, 
Held my own with the Algonquins or the Inklings,
Have taken part in Shelley and Byrons' games of invention.
I still write works that capture the very soul of man
And it dissect and probe upon the page.
My pen dances to the music of cellestial orbs,
I can hear Prufrock's mermaids when they sing
(I know that they sing for me)
And speak with a voice on loan from Clio herself.
But still I strive alone in a savage land
Where my genius is ignored by the scornful hordes
Doomed to have my songs forever unsung
By those who fail to see what Shelley taught
How poets are the world's unsung legislators.
That poets are called to their vocation
By forces that we attempt to explain to those who don't care.
We put to task of all our arts and gifts
Like alchemists using their potions to cure the sick
We attempt to use our verse to cure society's ills
We struggle and suffer and die in our attempts
To use our craft to save those who once hailed us
Before this brutal and callous and barbarian civilization
Crushed the geniuses, like I, under its heel.


----------



## Lonna

Lantarion,

Is this all part of a book you're writing? The language you invented is interesting and melodic, like Elvish.


----------



## Ledreanne313

Please Look At My Poems in 'My Poem' ine The Prancing Pony and post what you think of it. Please also look at 'Poems of a different language' for I have to Quenyan Songs there.

Anne


----------



## Lonna

Ledreanne313,

Could you post your poem here? That way, it's easier for us to see and comment on.


----------



## Lantalasse

OK, i'm going to post two poems because i'm generous!
anyway this is the first one, it's not exactly a "poem" but i like to take words into different levels, some rhyming some not etc etc. 

Carmen 1(as in "poem" in Latin)

The noises swinging around the streetlamps float in boisterous cacophony and angered, repeated moments pass me by like flashes of light.
Coyly you knock on my door, a subtle whisper like Latin mass in an empty church, your language gone and your believers scattered like ashes or drops of poisonous mercury

In silver cups you pour your wine,
On fragile truths you give me mine
Embraced by light and fog and dry eyes,
Caressed by night, by kiss, by cries

Entombed in your symbolism,
The last shooting pain slides like your watery substance
Severed are your smiles and your arms entwine
Tapping now on glazed surfaces and higher windows
Giving birth to the glorious grass, mother of life and sister of solitary lips kissing cold, profane remembrance!
Your thoughts cover my pages, pain is equity between us, your voices wrap my body like a sugar cane,
Oh silent, wistful, failing Rain…


----------



## Lantalasse

this one is a bit more "personal", but hey, i'll share. 

As a child

As a child accustomed to sensation 
I lay on my back, watched the ceiling thrive
And break upon new ideas, worlds perchance,
Stealing the echoes or the real vibrations
Of the butterfly wings
As they flutter and storm out,
Like the seagull drinking water or maybe fish, 
hold or silver around sparkling blues and greens 
and others less enjoyable, ghosts of the ilk of ink
patterns and regulations as if kaleidoscopic meant colour-blind 
or lilies covering the whole surface of the lake
mighty thunders that make and shake
boundaries 
and all that time I knew,
some river might pour me out, to the crescent coast
or a cloud might welcome my drops
water over meadows, cattle herded to the valley,
the hill becoming steep, 
I used to sleep,
On a soft bed, fed by blessings, parental and worldly
-Divinity escaped me always-
and constantly, I rebuked, all that rhythm, the pounding sound
the river’s generosity, the cloud’s grey crown
the mist’s allowance of deceit, 
counterfeit illusions structured around a circular neurosis
of the ilk of ink.

Now the gestures are gone
The jester played his part, while we laughed he struggled 
Astonished at our importance
And his single chance
To make something out of the colours
Of his suit.
Making way for this crust, this new skin
That saw red blood on its fingers, drained
In the factory, where each childish thought
Stains the ground

There I will be found.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

peace in wind-death
brings song in stained silence
torn by branches
ripped to shreds
for grey bark tea
and healing wisdom
powdered veins
and luminous heartache
grievous overtones of a madman's dreaming
striking the earth with steel
on fire
on stone
bursting with torment
the marrow of life
melts into the simplicity
and complexity
of being
and breathing
and the darkness pours
like grey bark tea
and healing wisdom
to an empty cup
and fades to black


----------



## Lantarion

Woah, a real burst of symbolism there! 
Lantalassë: wonderful poems! I loved the images you created in the first one, and the insertion of a sort of mini-verse in between really upheld the atmosphere! Well done.
Wonko: pretty grim stuff, but again really vivid images! When I read it I had al these wonderful pictures in my head, but I can't recall them now.. Thank you.

Amplified, like bursting skies
Echoing they tilt my eyes
Burn to heal, then burn once more
And leave my soul upon its shore

Negligent, like sighing shrines
Whispering they scribble signs
All along my sleeping soul
And down, down all the dreams still roll

Thankful, like the silent rain
Painting earth's unsullied hame
Roaming though they creep and dance
They healing give in hallowed glance

Last of all, like warm-roofed sand
Radiating they would stand
Heal to help, then laugh once more
And leave my soul upon its shore

Lonna; thank you! I must admit the tongue does have a hint of Quenya, but though not so much grammatically and vocabularically (?) than as with a similar tone; it has a sort of 'Elvishness' Tolkien expresses through Quenya, but no intended exactnesses. If you want, I can PM you some stuff I have; but it is still very incomplete.


----------



## Lantarion

Wow, that's good; more an essay than a poem, I think.. But still really good! 
And thank you for recognizing Ezra Pound with Dante! I think his translations are among the greatest achievements of western literature, along with the Divina Commedia. 
The protagonist or speaker of this 'essay' of yours seems to be very self-centered and even a little pompous; but I think he is expressing a true concern about the modern world.
God woik!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Thank you, Lanty! 
I really enjoyed your poem. The rhyming is so smooth. 
This might seem weird but it made me feel blue with sad streaks of yellow. 
That makes no sense I know...but I experience some things in colors rather than words.


----------



## Lantarion

Note on the big myth thing: As only one sentence (well two words really ) is given in the text, I suppose I could explain it/them.
_Ór_ is a sort of natural energy that originates from the Maker-god.. It is in everything and is basically inexplicable; but has its utmost source in the Maker-god, so is often used as a synonym for 'him'.
The _-stë_ ending is a case suffix called an elative: it expresses 'from' or 'whence' (ahem, the corresponding case suffix in Finnish is '-sta'.. ).
The next word is a verb, whose basic form is _indora_, 'to stand against evil'. The _-on_ ending is the first person present tense form, so: I stand/fight against evil.
"From Ór (or "Of Ór"), I stand against [you]."


----------



## Ledreanne313

Sure, here it is. 

Silver Rain:

Gray bark shines like silver,
Green leaves change to gold,
The moon grows black with a shadow,
The sun burns low, I’m told.

The sky goes orange at dawn,
And turns deep blue at midnight,
The sea waves turn green with shadows,
With White Sea birds high in flight.

The grass sparkles sky blue with dew drops,
The flowers shine red with the sun,
The mountains shimmer white with the morning light,
And with gray clouds at their snow tops.

A young maiden, fair, lived in this beautiful field,
As she drank from the silver streams from the hill tops,
The tall trees encircled this small, joyous valley,
Like green giants; her protection, her shield.

She lived forever in her valley, her age to high to count,
For she was young in face but lived many years,
She was known only as Silver Rain ***
For she sat alone in this valley, shedding silver tears.

I have not completed the story yet. This is just how far I got so far! 
*** I need help with this line. It does not sound right at all. I must of changed it ten times. It does not have to rhyme with anything. It just needs to tell that she is known as Silver Rain. If you have any ideas, please help me.

Please tell me what you think of it.

Anne


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Azog iszog azog Orczog
Butzog Azog has no heartzog


----------



## Lantarion

Moses supposes his toeses are roses, but Moses supposes erroneously. For Moses, he knowses his toeses aren't roses, as Moses supposes his toeses to be!

That's one of my favorite little 'poems'; it's from "Singing in the Rain". 

Ledreanne, your last poem was wonderful! It was poetci and still had a visible strain of an actual 'story' in it!
As for the line you had trouble with, how about:


> As Silver-Rain her name was known.


----------



## Ledreanne313

Lantarion, thanks. I will see if that works. I tried it and it sounds better than the one in there. And Wonko, what's with the Azog is a Orc but Azog has no heart thing?

Anne


----------



## sepdet

*silly thing to notice, but...*

... as a student of Latin poetry, I can't help but oo and ah at the apt caesuras in the last line.


----------



## Lantarion

Rain
From unseen quivers
and silent string
To darkened earth
and famished spring
Echoing fall the spearheads blue
and shatter, though they deftly flew

"Hail!" the grass and ground proclaim
"Welcome to thy empty claim!"
But neither realm nor kingdom hath
the wanderers of sky-shod path

From palms aloof
and digits blest
To sleeping pools
and dreamy crest
Laughing speed the blesséd shafts
sailing in their crystal rafts

"Hi!" the shallows call aloud
"Why leave did thee thy homely cloud?"
But children of the sky are they
and have no home, nor pointed way

From eyes e'er-bright
and thoughts unheard
To stunted lands
bereft of words
Singing race the lightless lamps
and wake the bleary earthen-camps

"Hark!" the Waken cry to them
"May heaven kiss thy saintly hem!"
But children of the sky they are
quick pass their lives, yet echo far

Like it?


----------



## Ledreanne313

That is very beautiful. I have to say that is one of the best I heard! Well, here is another one. It has a meaning to me, yet I am not sure other will understand. 

'...Fly Away With the Wind...'

One day, I will fly away
Yet not with wings upon my shoulders
But with a strong Wind to lift me
I would fly away from this wicked place
Yet, where would I go?
This world is everywhere
There is no escape from here
Yet maybe one day
There will be a place to go
Yet not now, not soon

And for these fates:
The tears of the Wind
Are shed beside my own.

What do you think?
Anne


----------



## Lonna

*Silver Rain critique*

Ledreanne313,

I liked your "Silver Rain" poem. It has lovely colors in it. Some of the lines are a bit long. Perhaps you could vary them more--a few shorter ones. As for that one line, how about simply "And she was known as Silver Rain."

Lantarion,

You can PM me some of your writing. I can't guarantee how soon I'll reply, because my life is a whirlwind right now.

Hey, all poets,

Hope you had a Happy Easter. Here is my Easter story (not quite a poem):

We had a lovely Easter on our mountain. From our church yard, you can stand at the edge of the best mountain view--all the way to snowy Keller's Peak, the ski slopes, Big Bear, and Mount San Gorgonio which reaches almost 12,000 feet. Then there's the wilderness beyond . . . And pine trees towering in the sun and lakes reflecting it.

Easter is so joyous. Our church served free breakfast under a tent, and it was sunny and warm for the mountians. Daffodils and tulips were blooming, and there were pots of white roses and lillies. Women and girls wore pastel dresses and hats.

But the best thing was having people we love near us, and Jesus' living words of new life filling our souls. Our pastor taught from the Gospel of John:

"I am the resurrection and the life;
he who believes in me, though he may die,
he shall live." 

Jesus said this to Lazarus' sister Martha before He raised Lazarus from the dead (see John 11).

Then, after Jesus was crucified for our sins and buried in a borrowed tomb, can you imagine what that first Easter morning was like? Mary Magdalene, a woman, was the first to go to the tomb and find the guards gone and the huge stone rolled away. She ran to tell Peter and John, the disciples who had been hiding for fear of the Jews. They came and saw inside the tomb, that the linen cloths that had bound Jesus' body were neatly folded, but Jesus was not there. Can you imagine their amazement as they slowly walked back home and discussed the situation? Outside the tomb, Mary waited. She peered in and saw two angels, one at the head, and one at the foot of where Jesus' body had been laid (but still no Jesus). What light must have shown from inside that tomb--greater than a sunrise. 

Mary knelt and cried bitterly, and then Jesus appeared to her and asked, "Woman, why are you weeping?" And she finally recognized Jesus and exclaimed, "Teacher!" 

And later Jesus appeared to all the disciples who were hiding behind doors, and He said, 
"Peace to you! 
As the Father has sent Me, 
I also send you." 
And He breathed on them and said, 
"Receive the Holy Spirit."

So Jesus gave His followers the task and power 
of spreading the Easter resurrection news
of hope in a world that so desperately needs it.

And John closes his gospel by saying, 

"These things are written 
that you may believe that Jesus is the Christ, 
the Son of God, and that believing, 
you may have life in His name." (John 20:31)

Hope you don't mind the sermon.


----------



## Ledreanne313

Thank you kindly, Lonna. I have all ready had that line there, yet, it does not sound right to me. I might shorten the lines a bit, I was thinking of doing that.

Anne


----------



## VioletFalcon129

I like poems and i like all the poems i have read here. I like to write them too. Here is one i wrote:

When the heart of the moon has died
and the sun has shed her tears
and the lonley stars awake 
from the once eternal sleep that kept them
from the worlds about thier realm
then the song of wizards' making
then the tune of fairy lore
then the words of elves and mermaids
cover the earth and drownd it's saddness
they wake it from it's frozen dreams

When hope is not seen
hope is not gone
and the song of the Ashteeria rings 
about the sorrowfull expance
bringing the hope back to it's master
bringing the sky towords the horizon
filling the sea bed up with the sea

Then the call of many tounges
many peoples
many races
shall resound about the oceans
shall be heard amoung the trees
and the call of the Ashteeria 
shall be heard like bells and singing
telling the joy to fill the anguish
telling life to begin again

i hope you like my poem.


----------



## Lantarion

Oh my, that was .. spectacular!! Absolutely beautiful!  Excellent by all accounts..
What, may I ask, is Ashteeria? 

Here's a poem I thought of this morning, when I was walking to school. It was quite cold, and yet the Sun was shining blindingly! It annoyed me, so I thought up this poem and scribbled it down as soon as I found a pencil and paper. I obviously edited it a bit later though. 

Morning Light!
Ah! Begone thou treachorous Sun!
Thy eye is bright but thy heart is dun!
Smile in frozen features worn,
While we upon the earth grow numb!

Ah! Smirk not, thou bitter wheel!
No glint of warmth my fingers feel!
Cold and shut, like star newborn,
Yet still so bright my eyes would reel!

Ah! Sink now 'hind snow-white cloud!
Spare us from thy rays sky-loud!
Smile in frozen features worn,
For still some heat we are allowed!

If you detect a hint of bitterness, you are quite right.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Moses supposes his toeses are roses, but Moses supposes erroneously. For Moses, he knowses his toeses aren't roses, as Moses supposes his toeses to be!
> 
> That's one of my favorite little 'poems'; it's from "Singing in the Rain".
> 
> Ledreanne, your last poem was wonderful! It was poetci and still had a visible strain of an actual 'story' in it!
> As for the line you had trouble with, how about:
> 
> *



I LOVE that movie!  And my mum quoted that line a lot when I was a kid.
She was actually quoting it when I went home for Easter this weekend.


----------



## 7doubles

what happened to you
what went wrong
we said we would be friends forever
why did things have to change
it wasn't worth the pain
we were given the gift of each other
for a while
for the time we spent togather 
was the greatest of times
our love is now gone
by time you read this letter
i'll be dead and gone
babe
its just a song
hay
life will still go on

now hay hay hay hay 
what you gonna do
walk around down in this lonely town
and let them get the best of you
you know its time to take whats yours


unfin


----------



## Wonko The Sane

That sounds like it could work for a song, but I'd need to hear it to be sure. 

And are you sure it meant "hay" and not "hey"?


----------



## faila

Somtimes life goes bad
Sometimes it makes you sad
a tear might trickly down your face
or many in this case
but life is too precious to take
so live your life
and dont take
it with a nife

Remember at all times his sacrifice
forget not his death
for great was his sacrifice
great was his death

Somtimes life goes good
you know you can and could
a smile lights your face
in many a case
and life is precious to take
so life your life
and dont take
it with a nife



Things will get better, just remember that. (this is more to myself than any one else...)


----------



## Wonko The Sane

It's knife.  But other than that great poem!


----------



## Ledreanne313

Here's another: 
Nothing.


Every ight as I lay asleep,
I feel breathing upon my brow
And just as they are about to kiss, I open my eyes.
Yet there is nothing there.

Every night as I lay asleep,
I feel a sword on my palm,
And fold in my fingers to grasp the sword
Yet there is nothing there.

Every night as I lay asleep,
I feel in my other hand an arrow and bow string
I pull them up and open my eyes to aim,
Yet there is nothing there.

Every night as I lay asleep,
I feel the green grass on my feet
I open my eyes to see where I'm going,
Yet there is nothing there.

Every night as I lay asleep, 
I feel the wind blow leaves in my face
I brush them off and open my eyes,
Yet there is nothing there.

Every night as I lay asleep
I feel the mists of the sea,
I wip my face and open my eyes
Yet there is nothing there.

Every night as I lay asleep,
I dream.
I dream of the misats of the sea, the leaves in my face, grass on my feet, an arrow in a bow, a sword in my grasp, and a kiss upon my brow,
Yet I open my eyes and there is nothing there. Nothing.

what do you think?

Anne


----------



## VioletFalcon129

That was cool Ledreanne!
first, sorry not for telling sooner: an Ashteeria is an ( well i have an idea, i just made it up, but it is something like an angel somewhat like a gaurdiun of joy also like wise being and a little like a heavenly body. you know, a planet or star?) that poem was inspired by three( at least. those are the ones i can think of off the top of my head) great writers: Tolkien, madiline Le'ngle, and my friend Anne a.k.a. Ledreanne.
here is a short poem:

If all has passed away, what is left for nothing to dwell apon?
And if there is everything, than nothing is no more.
not wholely there not wholey gone,
nothing is about us and eons away from us

did that make any sense? oh well.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

I NEED to write a long poem!!!!!
*fare means food

so here one is:

Look apon the garden fair
look closely
my little friends abound there

Feel the flutter of thier wings
look closely
or you will not see them

call to them
listen for them
see if they will answer
for they shall be about thier bussiness
be it you
or be it not

lift the leaves to find thier dwellings
open roses to find their fare*
pull the twine of careless spider
for it is the thread they wear

give them gifts and five them treasures
leave them cups of shining dew
follow thier footprints
if you can see them 
watch them dance when the moon is new

carefull, as you enter their country
they will trick you if you do not watch
keep your eyes like that of a hawks 
and see if they don't trt to catch you

be kind to the small folk
treat them warmly
they may toy with your fate
and see if you enter their tiny world
if the fairies don't try to catch you.

yay! pretty poem( at least I think so)


----------



## FoolOfATook

Since it doesn't look like anyone else is going to respond...



> as a student of Latin poetry, I can't help but oo and ah at the apt caesuras in the last line.



Wow- another poetry nerd. Thanks for the compliment. 



> The protagonist or speaker of this 'essay' of yours seems to be very self-centered and even a little pompous; but I think he is expressing a true concern about the modern world.



Yeah- I think that I have the same attitude towards the speaker that Eliot had towards Prufrock- we both recognize that they are onto something, but are also using them to mock a type of personality that we see.



> .. But still really good!



Thank you. Like I said, it's one of my favorite pieces that I've written.

So, anyone interested in my long, rambling poem at Iraq that's modeled on _The Waste Land_ and filled with references that most sane people won't get because they have real lives and don't read obscure texts all the time?


----------



## Ledreanne313

Beautiful poem, I love it!! 3 BRILLANT WRITERS: Of course, Tolkien, Raen, and... Tolkien. Wait I already said that, o well!

I love the little one, it does m,ake sense don't worry, well at least I think so (we think alike). 

And thank You knidly for me being a nice writer, no really...your a lot better. And what were you perfering to: Poetry or Writing? I mean both! YAY FOR YOU, YOUR A GOOD WRITER!


----------



## Lantarion

Leaf, Falling
Inscriptions gliding like silver
through the silent air
Tumbling gracefully, sketching its masterpiece
watch it plummet, then stop

What tower could topple
like this thing could fall?
Rain is no match for its sincere art
it sings for a moment, then stops

A piruette of form, a dance
like fire in a crackling frost
Born to flourish, then to stop
born to flower, then to stop


----------



## syongstar

*healing poem*

thanks! the healing and insight was needed!


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Whoah! that was REALLY good. Trees are cool. 
tree poem:

Old and wise
he sits and waits
and hope that the rain
will come around again
he sits and waits silently
for he can do nothing else

Well thats my poem. I hope you like it!

Anne, i mean both. I know your poetry and your writing (excellent)
i hope you get your books published.


----------



## 7doubles

hey another 
lonly day of pain
and i know
the next brings another
its time i get away

i went crazy
and no one tried to save me
i went crazy 
and no one tried to save me
another, another
crazy mother...

i'm taking eveything
its time i tried changing
i'm keeping everything
i keep my head 
i'll take whats mine
and go

i went crzy
and no one tried to save me
i went crazy 
but no one tried 
no one tried to help

"crazy" :needs work


----------



## Ledreanne313

Well thank you Raen! I also hope you get your book(s) published. Have you stopped working on the one with the 2 brothers? What was that called anyway? I have not writen anything for many a month, I should start up again, or I'll never finish! I think I have...28 to 30 pages. How many are in you book. The one with the purple magic lady. (if you get my meaning ). Well, PM me. Or email me. 

7doubles, your poems do not sound like poems. They sound like songs, a lot! That's not a bad thing. Is it meant to be a song? Both are very well writen, and have a nice meaing...yet are they poems (not song)? Just wondering. 

Lantarion, your poem is excellent. Same with yours Raen. I have a tree poem, I can't find it! I am very upset, it was very long! I will look and if I find it I'll post it. Excellet work everyone! 

*Little Fun Poem* 
There once was a hobbit named Ruby.
And her tallness was quite easy to see.
She could reach up high to get Big Man's pie,
Then she would sit down and share it with me!

What do you think? I love that little poem, I was just messing around and I just thought it up! I think it is so cute! 

Anne


----------



## FoolOfATook

*Another poem*

While I was doing some of my most important thinking (i.e. standing on my porch smoking ) I got a bit of inspiration, and was able to jot down this poem. I figured I should go ahead and post it before I think better of it. 

Anyway, the poem is kind of a sonnet, so take the first line as your title, if you really need a title. 

Frustrated, I stare at the blank sheet 
Hoping to see the words flow forth
Like opening a vein upon the page,
My soul splashing out in rhymed couplets 
And my very being displayed in perfect meter,
My pen scribbling brillance with every fluid stroke.

I have poetry in me- I just know it
Do I just lack the passion to let it sing?
Must I make a sacrifice to Erato herself?
Or perhaps in Stratford, upon our William's grave?
Sometimes the words seem so close
That I can all but taste them.

Sydney's muse said "Fool, just write"- Easy to say
But my soul remains silent, day upon day.


----------



## Confusticated

*Well done*

Thanks for sharing that FoolOfATook, I like it.

I often experience the same thing and there is _something_ about being outdoors at night, and especially at the break of dawn.


----------



## syongstar

*Tornado and Other Evils*

Tornado
Shreiks of terror cry out in the night,
calmly I strike a match for a light.
As wind swirls & rain pours I feel the power of
nature,
bringing our unwanted but needed transformation,
to clear away problems and blocks of old,
and leave us closer to our own soul.

How do you connect with your soul?
Do you think Feanor,Finarfin, or Galadriel's actions showed they were more closley connected with the spiritual realm?


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Crystal: (that's the title)

Color of ranbow shines through the clearness
gem that hold the purity of water
gem that brings joy and sorrow
precious
and worthless
not as priceless as the diamond
not sharing the sheen of gold
just like the moon and just like the stars
holding beauty that's for free
when it shines alone
the water is crystal
let it shine
let it be the gem of many
let crystal be the gem of all


----------



## Ledreanne313

That is beautiful. You are a great poet. You cn think of a poem in 2 seconds! And it would be great! I wish I had such talent!

Anne


----------



## Lantarion

A distant smoke blinds me
(a nearby voice, though, calls me)
I lie dreaming in futures passed
(this very moment eludes me)

The inaccessible tortures me
(though love sits humming by)
Upon impossibillities dwelling
(forsaking what I once lived by)

Lofty visions hinder me
(but past them I could race)
Weighty thoughts confusing me
(but through them I would race)

"See! Thy future, bright and great!"
('But for a laugh, all sacrificed?')
"March now, quicken: thou art lord!"
('But for a Sun, how readily given?')

How readily given, aye indeed
The shining cuirass or time-stained tweed
Hide the gold, and care for it not
For focused world your dream may bleed


----------



## syongstar

*Mayday*

I'm wishing you a merry Beltane as I dance around the hardened pole with threads of love and light sending wishes of blessings bright.
What do you wish? I want wisdom,inspiration and transformation.
A Writers path
The quest for truth reveals in time,ways to peirce the veils of mind.
For wisdom like the holy grail,bestows that never fails ,
to lead to inspiration,fantasy and reality intagration,
form words that become so clear,they peirce the soul like a spear

.
~~*~~


----------



## Lossengondiel

I just started this, but here's what I got so far (not a whole lot)

_Wake up, roll over, face the ceiling
And prepare yourself for another day
Yesterday's tears still fresh on your face
Brushed away because it's a new day_


----------



## ElvishHellion

Last good bye

You said you'd always be there 
you promised this to me 
yeras have past since that day 
and you i've yet to see

i can no longer heat you voice
that beautiful lilting sound
the one that cheered and told me 
that you'd always be around

forever in memory is that day 
neath the blue-grey sky 
when i saw you in your casket 
and said my last goodbye

by:Lorien


----------



## CelebrianTiwele

*Poem*

My first poem so don't laugh too hard. I was in a sumwut depressed mood when i wrote this (still am).
Pain
In the forest deep,
Darkness falls tonight.
Reminding all who weep,
Of pain, of hate, of fright.
They hope to satiate,
The emptiness of before.
And hope to compensate,
For what’s causing them to mourn.
But before they use the knife,
To end all of the pain.
They think of another life,
That might become the same.
And in the starless night,
A glimmer of hope appears.
A ray of sun, of light,
The hanging clouds, they clear.
A morning star rises,
With the glorious dawn.
Holding the day’s surprises,
The pain ends, it is gone.


----------



## reem

i like has a good rythm to it too it's much better than most of my poems. i think you should make some more and post them. i, for one, would very interested to read them
reem


----------



## Lantarion

Marvelous poem, Celebrian! Slightly depressing, but the best poems move you, whether positively or negatively.
I'm sorry that you are depressed! I know what it's like, and I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## CelebrianTiwele

::bows:: thank you! i'll prob put sum more out if i get really bored.


----------



## Lonna

*Nice Start*

Lossengondiel,

Nice start for a poem. I always enjoy reading your ever-changing "deep thoughs" and signature quotes. 

My daughter Jessica (age 10) is learning how to write poetry. Here is her first poem (not finished yet):

"The Gray Squirrel"

The gray squirrel
ran up a tree
and at the top
he looked at me. 

He turned his back 
and jumped away 
onto a branch 
that dipped and swayed. 

What do you think? A future poet in the making?


----------



## Lossengondiel

*Thanks Lonna!*

Thanks for the comments Lonna. it always nice to know someone likes what I write, and I really did enjoy Jessica's poem...tell her she has a fan of her work!


----------



## Ledreanne313

Who's Jessica?


----------



## syongstar

*peom*

that was truly a lucky star


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Jessica is Lonna's daughter.
It was written TWO posts above yours.

It's one thing to be confused about something said two pages ago, but this was two posts ago. Paying more attention comes to readily to mind as a suggestinon for this.


----------



## Ledreanne313

Quite Sorry. I got rather confused. I must have skipped a post, I missed that one! Oops! 

Jessica, that is a lovely poem and I do think that you will be a future poet. Keep up the great work!

Anne


----------



## Rhiannon

That's lovely. The last few lines and the reference to Prufrock's mermaids were my favorite parts (the former because they come to a perfect close, and the latter for obvious reasons). I like that your narrator is so self-absorbed he doesn't realize he's being mocked.


----------



## Rhiannon

That is excellent. I like it very, very much.


----------



## Estrella

Way cool poem. I've writen a few sonnets myself, but it's more troachee then iambic. I tend to go with a more couplet rhyme scheme myself. Lantarion! How could you! get them on saved on your computer and disk!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( advice from a fellow writer) i save all of mine on my comp. i might just post a few.


----------



## Dimatron

nice!!!
Start smoking more!!


----------



## Lonna

*Thanks*

Jessica (age 10) thanks all of you for your nice comments about her first poem. She's working on a third stanza today.

Hope all of you have a good week (better than mine is starting out!).


----------



## Lossengondiel

Why is your week starting off so bad Lonna?


----------



## Ledreanne313

I cannot wait to here her next one!

Anne


----------



## Lossengondiel

*I finished my poem!!!*

I finally finished my poem, so here it is. Sorry if you find it quite boring. Any comments or advice would be helpful, especially grammar help ie are my verb tenses right would be most helpful

Sorry if this is too long

(...I don't have a title yet...)

_Wake up, roll over, face the ceiling
And prepare yourself for another day
Yesterday's tears still on your face
Time to get ready for the new day.

Shake all your fears away
Brush all your tears away
Drag yourself out of bed
It's a new day, time to go.

With a sluggish body slump downstairs
Eat a little, fear a little
You think, how will the day go?
Will today be the same as yesterday?

Late in the morning, it's time to go
Throw on your jacket, step into the day
Your mind ready for whatever may come
But your heart is too sick with grief to carry on.

You get to school but no one cares
To the world you are invisible
Just another nameless, faceless person
Stuck amongst a crowded hall.

The day goes by, you go unseen
Yet you don't care, you focus only
Upon the one person most important to you
The one person who can make or break your day.

But sorrows of sorrows, your heart still breaks
He doesn't notice you, he doesn't see you
He doesn't acknowledge you, he doesn't talk to you
You think, what did I do to deserve this?

He's insensitive, he's insecure
Ignorant, oblivious, and unaware
Of how much he hurt you
Yet somehow you still love him.

Little by little you slip away
Into the depths and the darkness
Each day to you not worth living for
Too much pain and sorrow you can't ignore.

He hurt you, he ignored you
He knew what he did to you
Yet he still did it willingly
As if you don't matter.

You begin to come into the light
To see the world with a newborn's eyes
To see what you went through
And to help make sure it doesn't happen again.

He starts not matter
He starts to drift out of your heart
You can finally be yourself
Laugh, have a good time with a light heart starting to let go.

You look back and see all the hurt and sorrow
And wonder how you made it through
You can finally live your life now, no regrets
Yet as you look back, though glad it's over
You wish things could have turned out different_


----------



## Ol'gaffer

Great poem! I really liked it!


Here's mine:



I stood there waiting,
for life to stop passing by.
I stood there waiting,
for atleast it to say hi.
I stood there waiting,
and then one day,
you waited there too.
I stood there waiting,
when one day you said hi.
Now I stand there waiting,
but now I have you by my side,
I stand here waiting, 
for my life to stop passing by.


----------



## Lantarion

V. good, Olgee! 

When Echoes Sleep
Upon their beds of Dream they doze
heedless in their quiet realms
But strange that day, when echoes froze
and laid aside their silvern helms

Thoughts adrift like leaves in grass
wand'ring on no pointed way
But would you watch and let them pass,
and let them float like falling hay?

When the days behind are gone
and all before is vanishing
Would you sigh and watch them long, 
instead of Thinking harnacing?

And when they wake, ha! see them glare
and bow before that knowing stare
Doing wrong, you took no heed
and weeping now those thoughts would bleed


And another one:

Once, When Hunting

Once, when hunting, stopped I there
blinking in that sunlit glare
Bow by side I watched that glow
and felt that pain drift through the air

Once, when hunting, I did rest
at my own (still unknown) behest
Puzzled pieces once there strewn
now to my hungry pain attest

Once, when hunting, I did see
a flower blue as bluest sea
I had to kneel and wrench it back
for it was mine, and wanted me

Once, when hunting, I did weep
and cry myself to sleepless sleep
A hunter, born to slay I was
born to sow (and fiercely reap)

Once, I felt the deepest shame
and felt like all was mine to blame
Then I woke, and lo! I slept
still in my dream of ill bereft


----------



## Lonna

*My Week*

Lossengondiel,

We had to spend all day down the mountain, going to doctors. Jessica (age 10) found out she has Irritable Bowel Syndrome which is difficult to treat and long-lasting. Mostly, food allergies cause her colon to spasm and give her pain. So we have to figure out which foods are bad for her. I think she needs a support group! She's tired of seeing doctors who take 3 months to tell her what's wrong and then don't even know for sure what to do about it. She finally got pain medicine, though (sometimes sh'e doubled over, in tears, with pain). But today is looking better than yesterday--a misty/sunny day on the mountain. Jess is playing on the piano. Her parrot is on my arm as I type. I am so blessed to live up here! 

How is your week?


----------



## Lossengondiel

Pretty good...the weather's starting to get better. I hope the pain will ease for Jess. Did you like my poem? I finished it!


----------



## Ledreanne313

Oh, that's terrible! I hope she is feeling better soon. I hope that your week gets better, and Jessica's week. Well, tell her that she has one supporter out here and I am cheering her on. it's okay Jess!

Anne


----------



## Kementari

Great poems

Thats terrible. I hope Jessica gets better quickly


----------



## reem

Esterella has a point there, Lantarion. but don't just save them on the comp. . you never know when it'll go bonkers on you. i say do it the old fashioned way and write them down on good, down-to-earth paper! you never go wrong there who knows, maybe one day you'll publish and become really famous, then you can sell the paper copies for a couple of million!
reem


----------



## Lonna

*Thanks, everyone*

Thanks for your concerns about Jessica (age 10). She finally got her new pain medicine for her colon spasms and is feeling somewhat better. Maybe we'll get out of the house today!

Lossengondiel, I liked your poem.


----------



## Lossengondiel

*Night* 

_Moonshine, silvery light
Upon thee on this midsummer night
As thee walk upon th' sand at sea
And sit under shadow of the oak tree

Th' animals asleep, babies at rest
Th' crickets a'chirping, birds in their nest
Th' sun in bed, th'moon in the sky
Th' stars in the heavens as the night rolls by

Silence in the air
Th' wind in your hair
Th' rustle of the leaves
As they shake in the trees

Th' night unseen goes slowly by
Th' heavenly stars recede from the sky
Th' moon dips down into the sea
And th' sun rises up above the trees
For a new day_


----------



## Estrella

You're like, all old fashioned n' stuff, Reem. but it's good to have paper copies. I just have horrible hand writing, so i type really well. !skcabdraw epyt neve nac I -  -. But i also save my work on a disk, so i have a back up if my comp does spaz out.

P.S. earth is highly overrated. The people are rude and it smells bad.


----------



## Lantarion

Wow, fabulous Lossen.. 

Uncommon Discussions; Part I
My mind and I, we wandered by
and sat beside a dragonfly
It buzzed and hummed, its wings it thrummed
in all its green serenitye

"But hark!" it cried, as me descried
and hovered 'bout my sleepy eyes
"A thing are you, or sunken hue
"that stares up at the windy skies!"

I blinked at he, and he at me
and as he bobbed amusingly
He buzzed and hummed, and wond'ring some
he danced about perplexedly

"I am," said I, and sat there nigh;
and grin did blue-green Dargonfly
"Haha!" he said, with tilt of head
and flitted, twitched and bobbed awye

What do you think? It's a little humorous as well as serious, I hope.


----------



## Ledreanne313

Here's a small poem, called a Triolet in proper 'poem talk'

In the wind, the trees sway
As it blows hard in my face
The leaves shimmer in the light of day
In the wind, the trees sway
The wind listens as I say:
'Here my voice, quicken your pace'
In the wind, the trees sway
As it blows hard in my face.

Anne


----------



## Lossengondiel

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Wow, fabulous Lossen.. *


* 

Thanks Lanty I really liked your awesome poem too *


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Can you smell it?
The smell of summer,
the smell of June, july and August!
The muggy air, 
the gentle breeze,
the lemonade that tickles my taste buds.
All combined in a melting pot,
mixed with the always new and romantic summer fling.


----------



## Lantarion

Ode to the Summer Sky
Ah! the Sun, in her golden glory
modest and humble, queen of day
Glinting and slanting fall her lofty rays
blinking towards dripping avenues of trees!

See now how warm is her glance!
burning and ember, glowing with hollow flame
Never still, or at sleep, like the rains
a wind like a torrent of warmth!
- - - - - - - - -
Ah! what are these, the emissaries of joy
that gently move and shape their forms?
Blank against a backdrop sheen
cause all things to sigh (or laugh)

As giants, titans marching slow
watching all that is underneath
Or wisps, artistically flashing
and creating for them a shade of delight!
- - - - - - - - -
Ah! see as the Sun promenades off
and lets her husband up upon his place
The golden hues of day, transformed to blue
and indigo and pale, cool light!

Watch his darkened slenderness
and, like the wolf, wonder at its grandeur
Separated, or from oneself
rises the magical blue glow!
- - - - - - - - -
Ah! and those children ever-sombre
like diamonds, shattered and lost; yet not.
Of like mind, but minute stature
flames or white and shining silver!

Hark, they call their queen to them
blinking, aye, and muttering they sing
But when she comes, they scamper off
and fade into the one single star!
- - - - - - - - -
Of gold, and silver, white and green
speaks the summer in its dream
Heralds, kings and lords that slept
and now they rise and gently gleam


----------



## reem

hehehe!! true true, Estrella! 
but still, it's good to have it on paper, even if it is unitelligeable! God knows my handing writting isn't what anyone would call readabla! but i still take the time to write it down. 
it's not so much that i'm old fashioned as i am causious. you have to be if you have a pure piece of junk for a computer!!
reem


----------



## Estrella

Lol. Verdad, Reem. i guess i'm not completely futureized, as i'd go crazy w/out my journal. Plus the little detail that i'm just fast and impaitent, and have trouble " taking time" sometimes.  I prefer my fantasy world, so the faster i get things done in the real world, the more i can spend staring into the daydream continueum.


----------



## Lantarion

Urgh, I suppose I have to at least save the poems and print them.. But it'll take days! I think I'll wait 'til the summer holidays. 

I am working on a pretty huge fantasy story/language/project, and I am writing everything on paper. Usually with an actual pencil, but a lot with ball point too..


----------



## Estrella

Way Cool! tell me bout it when you get done, or now even!


----------



## 24framesasecond

Yes you should smoke more.
Nice that you rounded a off to a sonnet. Dig how you're relfexive at several points. Connecting to Muses, Shakes, and Sydney is cool. Definitely could use some work though. Try taking "close" down a line, and try to add more disonance with "fluid stroke." I see this as a potentially comical and joyous poem about writing about writing. The joys of just scribbling and work stuff out.

much love to my homies in east compton


----------



## Lantarion

Spring Life
On shoots of shining green, silent and shattered
gliding glimmer the glad droplets of glowing dew
Silent and slumbering, starting to rise
emerald edges like blade-shoots ending


----------



## reem

really! you know i've been trying to do just that for the last three years but i'm so lazy and i get stuck at so many points it's frustrating. and i keep changing my mind about the plot and so far i have about a million of them (and more than 99.9% of them are pretty lame too) but i never actually seem to get anywhere with them. actually what i would like to do is create a really convincing new world...a bit like Middle Earth but not so full of Fantasy creatures. no Hobbits or dwarves for me, thank you very much! but i just didn't know from where to start. i want to set it in an era pretty much like the middle ages (one of my passions) and somewhat based on the Celtic culture (another of my passions) but i'm not sure how to go about it. i think alot of research needs to be done...but seeing how i'm lazy, i don't think i'll start on it anytime soon. though i don't want it to be based on actually historucal events. just take some ideas from there.
but what's yours about, Lanty?
reem


----------



## arisen pheonix

i guess this is more song than poem i found at school its a little choppy at first but i liked it




27 days none the wiser
half a dozen ways to kill the kaiser
pop pop 1,pill 2, pils pop pills by phizer
litlle girl crying on the floor no one hides her
they stumble in rope and tie her
screaming struggling the dead lie beside her
horrid faces reeking corpses lie beside her

27 days none the wiser
darkest night cannot hide her
rushing river speeds those who would find her
dark robes dark hoods covering those who sought to find her
black robes chanting singing coming closer
chanting singing crooning howling screaming for her

27 days none the wiser
maybe this time they would treat her kinder
maybe this time the wouldnt remind her
creeping hungry bloody things she had thought behind her
they drag her closer, near to the alter
blackened blood cold stone sharpened knife for her
an end here to lay among the dead who smile for her

-unknown


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Ballads!*

Has anyone ever written anything resembling a ballad? I had to for school, and here goes. please tell me what you think. Situation-This is an original verse that I am writing to connect to a ballad written by Gail Carson Levine for the book the Two Princesses of Bamarre. Drault is the epic hero of the land of Bamarre, and this is one of his adventures.

DRAULT
verse IV


And so Drault, the victorious, the laugher,
Drault danced.
He danced to the wind and stars, the free air.
He danced to Freya, his love,
And she danced with him.
And so dancing, and laughing, they came to the palace.
The palace of the King, O high one.

And Drault, the strong, flung wide the gates.
The sentries ran to the King, 
Saying, 
"Drault has come again."
And the King leapt high, and sang. 
He danced with joy, singing loud and long. 
Then, he descended to the courtyard,
And seeing Drault, burst into new song.

Long they sang, and long they danced.
But the King led them to the seeing glass,
And they looked across the land.
Far away, the enemy, the Tyorians,
They gathered for war.

So Drault, with new resolve, rallied his own troops, 
And under his banner, they marched. 
The white sword on a field of blue.
Freya rode with the archers, 
For she was strong of arm.
And keen of eye.
And Drault rode at the front.
Soon the armies clashed.
Sword clove flesh,
And arrows whistled overhead.
But the Tyorians pushed forward, 
And Drault was caught in the press.
Then Freya rode up, loosing arrows as she came,
But the enemy King, Hajar, raised his sword,
And it flashed with a grim light.

He thrust at Drault,
And the sword gleamed with magic.
It rent the iron armor,
Piercing the chain beneath as though it were water.
And Drault was felled.
But life was in him yet, and he rose up from the ground.
Again did Hajar's sword send him crashing down.
Freya lifted the wounded hero onto her horse. 
She ordered a retreat, pulling the army back from the fray.
Freya rode fast and hard back to the castle.

She took Drault, and laid him out.
He was cold and silent.
The King came, and they labored in silence.
Soon Drault awoke, and sat up.
He told the King of Hajar's sword,
And resolved to kill him.

For in this world, there is one equal to the Sword.
It had disappeared in all save legend, but Drault knew that it was real.
He stood, and told the King,
"The Sword of Hajar can be rivaled only by..."
Here he paused with bated breath.
"The Sword of Xioc."
Freya gasped. 
The legendary blade lay in the lair of Ainakril, the greatest of the dragons.
Drault turned to her, and clasped her hand.
"We can do it. We must, or we shall lose Bamarre."
Freya consented, 
And they were off.

They came to the slopes of Mt. Satra,
And entered the cave of Ainakril.
Drault began to sift through the treasure,
But a white-hot blast of breath came through the doorway, 
And Ainakril entered.
Freya and Drault dove into the mound of gold, 
But Ainakril sensed something amiss. 
He sniffed the air,
And lay down onto the treasure.

Under the coins and crowns, Drault and Freya were crushed.
Oh so slowly as Ainakril came down on top of them. 
When they could stand it no longer,
Drault jumped up, unsheathing Bloodbiter and slashing upwards.
He gashed Ainakril's belly,
And the scales fell down around him.

Ainakril reared up, blood dripping.
He looked around,
And seeing his attacker, he roared.
A stream of fire flicked from his mouth, singeing Drault.
Drault stabbed again with Bloodbiter.
He sliced the thick leg muscle, and went for the heart.

Ainakril bulled his tail into Drault, knocking him to the ground.
The dragon stood tall, and fire blazed behind his eyes,
And Drault said a prayer to Yanna.
But just as the end came, Freya leapt onto Ainakril's back,
Drawing her own sword, Heartseeker, she hacked at the beast's eyes.
He lashed out, knocking Freya from his neck,
And letting Drault rise.
The hero of Men thrust hard with Bloodbiter, 
And cutting out Ainakril's heart.
The dragon flailed in its death throes,
Knocking chunks of rock from on high.
The mountain trembled,
And Freya pulled Drault from the cave mouth,
As the ceiling came crashing down.

Drault hung his head, 
But there, in the center of the rubble,
Stood the Sword of Xioc.
Freya nimbly climbed the rocks and grasped the jeweled hilt.
Tugging it free, she turned it carefully,
Letting the sun flash on the crystal blade.
Fingers of lightning were frozen in the center,
Unmoving.
Freya climbed down, 
And presented the legendary Sword of Xioc to Drault on one knee.
He held it up,
And then, he whistled.
A white horse rode up.
Drault grabbed Freya, 
And leapt to the saddle, grasping the reins and spurring the horse on,
On to Bamarre.

They entered the palace gates at high sunlight,
And Drault gave the blade to the King.
But he gave it back, 
Saying,
"This is yours. Take it and ride to battle. Be victorious, O Drault."

And so Drault again led the soldiers,
And they met the Tyorian army. 
And Drault challenged Hajar, and said,
"You once had victory, but no more. I challenge you."
But Hajar laughed, and replied,
"Thou art a fool, and a weak one. I vanquished thee once, and shall do it again. I accept thy challenge."
And so saying, Hajar drew his magic sword.
Drault also unsheathed the Sword of Xioc, 
And a gasp ran through the assembled armies, 
For myth was becoming truth in front of their eyes.

Then Hajar attacked with a flurry of blows,
And Drault parried them swiftly.
They fought long and bravely,
But Hajar weakened,
And Drault did not.
He fought on,
Beyond mortal measure,
For the blade of Xioc gave him strength.
Finally Drault reached out, and with a last vestige of power, 
Beheaded Hajar, before all.
Before his subjects and followers, before the armies of the world.
Then Hajar's army fled, 
For their fight was gone.

And Drault pursued them, 
But did not hurt them.
For in his heart he felt pity, and spared them.
When Drault and Freya rode back to Bamarre,
At the head of a full army,
The King came out, and gave Drault a crown,
And called him Prince.
And the multitudes bowed to their hero.
But Drault threw off the crown, and said,
"I want no crown. The price of your lives is reward enough."
Then he and Freya mounted their horses again, and rode off.


----------



## Estrella

Reem. My writing teacher gave me some really good advice. write the first draft with your heart. Just write, don't think. Just see where the story goes. I have a story that i'm writing on too, and i can get bout 8, 9 pages written when an idea hits me. just write it.


----------



## Lantarion

I try not to write _too_ much at a time, or when I have a huge brainstorm type thing I try to concentrate on the thoughts I'm having and sort of process the ones that are worth writing down and the ones that are not.. But I still have a lot down.
I haven't properly started the creation myth part, although I have a pretty coherent pantheon.
Reem, I would like to tell you about it, but it would take forever.  And it's past midnight now.. Perhaps later, but we should create a thread for it.

I am concentrating on language, script (as in writing system) and mythological history at the moment, though, if you're interedted.


----------



## 7doubles

that was good. real good. gold!


----------



## Lonna

*The Moom*

--For Lossengondiel--

The full moon eclipsed last night
above the mountain range

No one had told me, and I
wondered what was wrong
as I drove up the rim
from the city 

The moon looked pink and dark, 
its shine gone, 
as if captured
and my heart felt the loss-- 

Curious people pulled their cars over
to the side, where the mountain
falls six thousand feet
beyond the metal barrier
--down boulders, canyons, and brush--
to the lowlands
and the city lights

At my house, on a summit,
I climbed the stairs
and watched 
the moon's white edge 
return slowly
until, whole again,
it filled the forest 
with light and shadow

trees and rocks melding together
like elves dancing


----------



## Estrella

*Spring Jam Poetry Contest!*

Ok, now announcing the Spring Jam Poetry Contest! Come one come all, to just view your fellow TTFer's artistic efforts, or to show off your own poetic tallents!

Sorry, but the deadline has passed. Please still feel free to read the poetry though!This thread will stay up for one week, untill the 12.
Please Check last post for Winners.  

Estrella


----------



## reem

thanks for the advice Estrella, that's what i'll do. 
Lanty, i'm really interested. yah i think we should start a thread for it. you know, maybe we can make a sort of 'writers guild' or something. i wouldn't know how, and i don't think that one exists already. but it would be really nice if there was one. i would like to know how u're going about creating the language and script, and where you're getting you ideas from.
reem
ps
don't worry, i won't copy you hehe i belive in trying to be original!


----------



## Lossengondiel

*---For Lonna---*

I thought that was simply amazing Lonna. Well done! I need to pick up my pen and paper again and see what I can come up with.

How is Jess doing?


----------



## Estrella

Reem there already is a writer's guild. It's here on the Prancing Pony. Not only that but we just started a new poetry contest last night. You should ask, we're very open. It's the second from the top, it's also a poll. It was started By Klementari.


----------



## 7doubles

song:

none to blame 
i paid the toll
cant get by selling my sole

rattle brains
and shake your bones
enter now the danger zone

lay me down in gental water
let my my body sink
float away back to the garden
daydream fall to sleep

far away your mind is drifting
ecos of past time
like a wave thats never ending 
depending on the tide

take your time
its getting late
dont cross the line
hurry up and wait

forget the reason why you came
the more you pine
the less you gain

take me up them sacred mountains
fly away for weeks
float again back through the garden
never wake from sleep

far away your mind will take you
deep within your brain
murder now will complacate your
pleasure as your pain


"nastalga": fin

7Doubles


----------



## Ledreanne313

I don't know what catergory. *You may of heard this before in Poetry thread*

Silver Rain

Gray bark shines like silver,
Green leaves change to gold,
The moon grows black with a shadow,
The sun burns low, I’m told.

The sky goes orange at dawn,
And turns deep blue at midnight,
The sea waves turn green with shadows,
With White Sea birds high in flight.

The grass sparkles sky blue with dew drops,
The flowers shine red with the sun,
The mountains shimmer white with the morning light,
And with gray clouds at their snow tops.

A young maiden, fair, lived in this beautiful field,
As she drank from the silver streams from the hill tops,
The tall trees encircled this small, joyous valley,
Like green giants; her protection, her shield.

She lived forever in her valley, her age to high to count,
For she was young in face but lived many years,
She was known only as Silver Rain
For she sat alone in this valley, shedding silver tears.

Anne


----------



## syongstar

*joke poem*

You've heard the tale of sand with prints,
I just had to re write it.
When I stopped and turned around,
I saw a print large and round.
When I asked what it was,
I heard a voice from far above;
"When you did not learn and grow,
off my back you had to go,
that print if neither foot nor hand,
it's your butt print in the sand."


----------



## LadyDernhelm

I think this would be unrhymed....

*The Swing*


It sits there still
A sturdy board strung from a thick, rusty cable
Swinging gently in the breeze
And I think,
Something’s changed.



Once, longer ago than I can believe
I would walk slowly through the woods
Afraid of snakes and electric fences –
But it would be worth it
When I saw the swing.



Naught but a weathered board hanging invitingly 
From an already-rusting cable
But I loved it
For on it, I could fly.



I’d soar above the scrub
And watched the land drop away below
As I flew higher
As the hill sloped lower.



Sometimes I’d close my eyes
And imagine just for a moment
That I was flying through these trees
Watching the ground drop away below
As I’d seen it do so many times before.



Now as I run freely through the woods
(It’s too cold for snakes
And the electric fence that blocked my path is no more)
I think of that time
When the swing swung over the hill
When I could fly.



Now I come in view of the contraption
And think at first,
Wasn’t it higher?
What has happened to my forest
That once seemed to be primeval
What has happened to my fairyland
And where have all these problems come from?



Dazed, I sit upon the board
That is the only seat the swing can call its own
And deftly kick around the tree
For no longer will it soar above the scrub –
The tree is old, and beaten, and defeated
And the cable that once stood so proud and long and tall
Has slid to the very side of the tree
So that there is no room to fly.



Was it always this way? 
I wonder as I put out a hand to halt a collision with the gnarled old tree
Was the road always so close?
Was the swing never free-soaring?



With a pang, I remember the thrill of the flight
And know that those days are gone forever
And can never be reclaimed.
But now the swing is my haven
My place of thought, my sanctuary
I go there to think
For there is much thinking to do.



Friends who no longer call me friend
Troubles in my family 
That leave me bewildered and unsure
Growing up in this hard, relentless world
That’s enough to make anyone falter.



The darkness falls around me like a blanket as I sit
Kicking easily around the tree.
I sigh and know that soon they’ll call me
In, back in to the light and warmth of the house.
The wind has picked up, too
And it’s blowing through my sweater
Which now seems ridiculously thin against the chilly mountain wind.



Slowly I allow myself to stop
And disentagle myself from the swing
And begin the short walk back up the hill
Through the rampant, choking vines that cover the forest floor
Back to the warmth,
The light,
And the uncertainty, the nagging feeling that I don’t belong.


I walk slowly
And slip in quietly
Hoping not to be noticed
And I’m not.
I go into the family-room
The room that’s mine whenever I’m here
Close the door,
Turn off the light,
And cry.



I am not disturbed –
The merriment continues in the other room –
And I am left in peace
To my memories.



I walk quietly over to the cedar chest
And sit on top of it
And pull back the curtain that covers the window.


The woods are dark, and it takes me several moments
But finally I see it there –
A sturdy board strung from a thick, rusty cable
And I think
Something’s changed.

~*~*Emma*~*~


----------



## Lantarion

Watch the bothersome lark hearken and fly
towards the doors of night in silent flight
In disguise rise his wings, things of rhymes
and giggling wriggles through airs, despite the low light

Can you see as he laughs with glee and stops?
tail dancing, eyes glancing through mass thickets of glass
Lithe he smites not the obstractions and interactions of props
but falls gliding, stalls without hiding!

Adversary orange stalks, walks through tall palls of silent hawks
hush, still is the quiet will of this bird in lush tree sitting
Evilly looking, stopping and booking, that slyest fox
and laughing hovers, wings gaily flapping, as is fitting
and right


----------



## Lonna

*Jessie*

Dear Lossengondiel and all,

My daughter Jessica is doing better (age 10, stomach problems) but still has some pain--milk allergies, and maybe wheat. Anybody have good ideas for a milk-free and wheat-free diet? I'm no cook!


----------



## Lossengondiel

Yikes- milk and ice cream used to do me in quite good. Can she still have cheese and yogurt? And as for wheat, I don't know, sorry.


----------



## Ledreanne313

> _Originally posted by LadyDernhelm _
> *And Estrella - Anne's poem DOES rhyme.  *



Thanks for noticing! I have a very percise ryme pattern: 
ABCB
ABCB
ABCA
ABCA
ABCB

So, it's not an unryming poem...then what is it? I think you should make a OTHER catergory.

Anne


----------



## Ledreanne313

Lonna, my friend's brother is allergic to milk. I cannot remember much of what he can eat, but 2 would be: Vanilla Waffers and Cream of wheat. I hope that helps!

Anne


----------



## Estrella

i'm sorry, Anne. i was not paying attention that night. I beleive it would be ither Rhyming, or most musical. take your pick.


----------



## Lonna

Ledreanne313,

Thanks for the advice. We'll try vanilla wafers and cream of wheat.

Lossengondiel,

I wish she could eat yogurt. Maybe frozen . . . We're not sure yet about wheat. I'm trying a new recipe (that a friend is baking for me, since I'm no cook!)


----------



## reem

oops yah i forgot! but i don't mean 'poetry' writting. i mean a guild which helps writers (or wanna-be writters like myself) gather any info. they might need and perhaps include articles on writting and stuff like that. prose, not poetry. i used to be subscribed to themestream.com and they had alot of great things. but then, for some reason they went out of business and now i can't find a decent place where i can find good articles and hints on writting. that's what i meant by a writers guild. but i momentarilly forgot about the existing writers guild back there. sorry about that
reem


----------



## Estrella

It's k. i was wondering it you were a complete ditz for a moment there.....


----------



## LadyDernhelm

Beautiful, Treyar. I love that book. I feel inspired to run away and write a ballad now!


----------



## Dimatron

VERY good!
I like the ryming, keep up the good work


----------



## Lantarion

> that was truly a lucky star


You mean she couldn't have done it without luck?!  






Hehe, just kidding, just kidding..


----------



## 7doubles

weird:

sleep feavered brain
sleep brain of rot
sleep then frog dream elemental thought
thought elemental dream frog then sleep
rot of brain sleep
brain feavered sleep

"swamp gas": fin

7Doubles


----------



## reem

ha! you'd be surpirsed!
so Lantarion, aren't you going to tell us anything about ur story??
reem


----------



## Estrella

- acts all like a kindergardner, jumping up and down - yay! story! Please?


----------



## Lantarion

Sorry reem; I've been studying for my end-of-semester tests. But the next test is on monday, so I'm free for a day or two. 

Hmm, well I have already written a huge amount of text, about very many different aspects. In the beginning of the year I concentrated largely on language construction and adding to vocabulary (as well as formulating some kind of root system), but lately I've been concentrating on the 'recent' history of the places where my hypothetical story will happen. Recent meaning last couple hundred years. 
And I have decided now to concentrate on ancient history, and after that on mythological accounts.
But I guess I can tell you something of my language(s), which are all still unfinished. 

The only language that has really taken proper shape is called _Rómocantë_. I know that _cantë_ means 'speech', but I havenb't decided what '_rómo_' or '_rómë_' might mean.. It used to mean 'secret', but that was only a sketch and it didn't work with my historical plotlines.
I once made a complete set of pronoun suffixes, in present, past and future tense (no pluperfect yet ), but I'm thinking about rearranging and refurnishing those because right now they are far too complicated.
Many names, e..g of places or gods, are in Rómocantë, and it seems to be becominng the 'common tongue' of a large part of a continent.. But althuogh it sounds rather 'Elvish' and refined, I wanted to make other languages that wre more exotic or less complicated, instead of somehow integrating those qualities into the existing Rómocantë.

Another tongue, which is spoken by a race of "Lion-men", is called _A'azri_, and as you might see it is very strange and exotic, and sort of gutteral and difficult to actually pronounce (which is intended; it's a language only the "Lion-men" (called the A'tagri) can speak 'properly'). But I like it because the tongue has limitless potential to mold itself. An example of a complex name is the title of a strange, pseudo-mythical machine built by the A'tagri and another race, which is called the _Kammajixa'Arannai_. But Rómocantë, too, has some very long names (like in Finnish). The name of the personification of the Creator Force, i.e. the One God, is called _Ontomovandolaiozá_! It does mean something, and I'll break it down for you now:

_onto_ + _-mo_ + _vando_ + _laio_ + _-za_
which translates word-for-word:
'Where' + elative suffix; 'from-' + 'all, everything' + 'to come' + perfect tense suffix; future tense

Which means: 'From-Whence-All-Came'


Note: the future suffix is a part of the 'old' system, which I'm thinking of re-writing. And the elative suffix _-mo_ can also be expressed by _-stë_.

I have a few other languages coming (e.g. one that is the forerunner to Rómocantë), but I think this is enough for now. 
Ok, speak peek: Many names of gods and religious aspects are in this proto-Rómocantean language (in fact there are two in the works: Yaranakkán and Alanaric; the latter is the more advanced so far). For example the Gods and Angels (that are collectively called the _Illarai_, which is Rómocantë for 'ever-people') are separated into two main sects (the names of which are also Rómocantë: the 'gods' are the _Vardai_, the 'angels' are called the _Amárai_).
Now the Angels are again separated into 'sects', according to their powers. Here they are in order of their potency (note: the following names are in Alanaric):

_Assurimpi_ ('Greater Helpers')
_Tintasirri_ ('Spirit Guardians')
_Inkili_ (No exact translation: from Finnish _enkeli_ = 'angel')

Ok, _that's_ enough!


----------



## Estrella

Way cool... hmm i might try and make up my own language.

Edit: Thank you! I know you didn't mean to, but you just helped me get over my writers block! - runs off to write-


----------



## Wonko The Sane

His name is John
And he's a prick
He's not a merm
he is a d**k

He pretends
to try and help
But all he does
is laugh and yelp

He has no morals
and no brain
he's likely in it
just for gain

and furthermore
he's not too nice
I cry and he hits me
Thrice


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

*True Colours*

Recently I had a conversation with someone on the topic of "True Colours", after which I was inspired to write this poem. It's not like my usual poems in that it doesn't rhyme, but I felt it would be stilted if I tried to rhyme the end of lines. 

If poetry is more than just mediocre sentiments cast out for general appraisal, then the following is a poem from the heart. Our poetic words describe ( yet not always quite eloquently or perfectly ) something that is a part of the unique individual that nothing else can replicate. Colours are acquired with the layers of our life experiences, forming something unique and beautiful. This is my poem, “True Colours”:

_~These are my true colours...and nothing can do anything to change them~_

An idyllic winter blue wind swept over the lake
Serenely enveloping the turquoise glass
a striking blue as clear as a crystal cut shard,
A scene as cool as trickling water green,

Sprung from a yearning of liquid,
of the ocean bordered with russet-cream cliffs,
A vision of colour on the echo of memory
With deep reflections of fiery intent…

Yet only one in the myriad of rays
In harmonious blend, a prism of my light;
I have swept over worlds unseen and parallel,
Varied as swirls of droplets struck by the sun

My sight reveals a world of multihued portraits
from the auburn and jade of my eyes, 
Like twin mirrors set deep within a forest, 
tainted with the silver hues of the moon

They blaze amongst my true colours, 
As vivid and bright as the fire that burns within me,
Flickering like russet in an Autumn wood,
A burgundy matching the ruby swell of my heart

But amongst the striking colours,
Lie always the darkness of charred memories
and the beings that would try to bring me down,
harbouring pale bitterness devoid of clarity

My colours alight and burn brightly through the night,
Before the lost memory of the dark melts away;
So utterly barren before the distinct beauty,
Of a myriad of colours unique to me


----------



## Lantarion

Woah, harsh poem there Wonko!  

The lights are off
you cannot see
until the candle sets fire
to the tapestry
You cry in fright, and stub your toe
the flames lick higher:
"Woe, oh woe!"

The shutters crack
and rain pours in
And drowns just well night everything
The fire is gone, and is no more
But ne'ertheless: your toe is sore!


----------



## Lantarion

That was wonderful, Lúthien! A true pleasure to read! Thank you.


----------



## goldmare

Oh, that was beautiful! You are so gifted, Luthien.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

Thank you so much goldmare and Lantarion!  I didn't know whether or not this type of poem would be successful if not rhyming...but it's always good to explore new boundaries.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Yes! Do so!


----------



## Feanorian

In a mix of screams and tears i am confronted by all my fears, scared to press on i stand idely by watching seconds tick by. I shade my eyes and look out going on with nothing but doubts. comforting myself with false reassurrance i go on to test my endurance, weary of the world i seek a way out doubting ill be missed i cast myself into the abyss. awake from my slumber where death had my number. screams from my dreams keep me from sleep. reality takes over and i go on to start it all over.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

Funny poem: The Othelloses

In a land of Gremlins,
there lives a certain hell,
for on the snowy mountain-side,
the Othelloses dwell

An Othellos is tawny-brown,
a little out of shape,
for when they tease the giants
they don't often escape!

They loved to tease the ogres,
they robbed the Dragonide,
but when it came to dragons,
they often turned out fried!

One day there was a tragedy
because of a landslide,
and King Othellos,
for the rocks he loved to ride

This particular sunny day,
he rode his rocky wagon,
Unfortunately, he did not see,
below him the baby dragon

The rock ran right over it
and it gave a mighty yell,
which startled King Othellos
and from the rock he fell!

He rolled down the rocky hill
and then he gave a shout,
as he flew off the cliff
( He was killed without a doubt )

When the Othelloses heard the news,
they mourned their grievous loss,
they promised themselves they'd never end up
like King Othellos

From then on they were only sensible,
as quiet as fieldmice,
Because of their King's death
they'd always think twice

Although today the Othelloses
aren't exactly quiet,
They'll never be as mischeivous
and they'll never cause a riot

Sophie


----------



## Lantarion

What purple fences round this picture run?
What shimmering blue gates lie by it, glowing dun?
What faery-creatures sing beneath its green tapestries,
And whence came these visions of hearty winter Sun?

Would dreams here journey, to rest from their sleep?
Would memories here wander, and their locked thoughs silent keep?
Would seas flounder around these ominous boughs,
Those, moonlit arms in haze eye-deep?

Life among these forgotten paths,
Life bereft of silent, unearned, magical wrath
Life of mythic colour-songs, swaying in turbulence
So is bliss only this, a thing bereft of ill?

Be comforted by the scented streams
Be stilled by their lullaby forms, like stars in a cupped hand gleam
Be wakened, and live at last
Gladly embracing warm shadow-quilt seams

Without a dancing light to build that dawn
Without fair candles where the dark ones shudder and yawn
Without those radiant globes, ever-sad and thoughtful
Singing happily; what would this glade be of?

Colour, ah! that magic tune for eager eyes!
Colour, whetting amber shambles and a pretty silver sky
Colours of moon and star, and sun on its dim throne
Wait, stop the revolving mechanism; for I am of it, and it is I

I tried to capture the felings I felt when I first saw the beautiful picture that I now have as an avatar.. And if you look at the first word in each stanza (and the last of each) you will find two hidden messages.


----------



## reem

.....dude!! that was like.....wow!!! you're really into this! wow! it's pretty impressive!
i have to admit that i didn't even come close to anything as...well...as impressive as THAT! i think i'll just stick to good ol' plain english thankyouverymuch!!
...again, dude!! heh[email protected]!! you know, if you ever finish writting your story and if we lose touch, just send it to me anyway! it's defanitely something worth reading, as it seems!
please continue sending more info about it! and something about what your plot is basically going to be like. though i think you first need to finish the background and enviroment your characters will be working in to get an accurate plot.
personally, i was thinking of starting with the geographical aspects of my fabricated worl and then moving on to it's economic trends and so on. and from there the religions and mythologies (which i don't really want to get into nor place much importance on in my story) will be created. 
but i can't set a plot yet. it'll take me forever to do anything since i'm a really lazy person and i need alot of mental preparation of about, say, three months, before i embark on any particular task no matter how trivial! but i think that it will more on the lines of pollitical strife and injustice than anything. and ofcourse, the human factor will be a recurring theme. 
but i guess untill then i'll just have to prepare and practice.
reem


----------



## Lantarion

Thank you reem; although I have ben working on these things for well over a year.. They have only materialized in the past few months.
And in my last post I only gave you an overview on the _languages_ I'm concentrating on; I didn't include almost any history or myth in it. I promise to post one more time, and to include a lot of mythology and historical legends. 

But hey, I haven't seen any of your stuff!! I would really like to see what you have done so far -- and if you feel overwhelmed by all the things to 'create' then don't sweat it and do it whenever you feel like it. I don't write every day, sometimes only two or three timse a week. If I get an idea I write it down, and while I'm writing I get others at the same time.. I started writing a bout the mythological events between the A'tagri and another race, the Craftsmen, and it trailed off into more recent histpry which I had already written. But it was actually interesting to see how all the things I've already invented are interconnected.


----------



## Ledreanne313

I love your poem! It's great!

Anne


----------



## HobbitGirl

Ok, brace yourself...I got three of 'em. The second one you've probably seen in the Poetry thread.

Song:

Sing me a song, oh dear Mother Pacific
Wash all my troubles away.
Caress me with your gentle warm waters.

Sing me a song, oh dear Mother Pacific
The one you sing every night and day.
The lull of your waves as they lap on the shore.

Lift me up higher, dear Mother Pacific
Wash all my troubles away.
Bubble and froth and sway all about me.

Tonight I will sing for you, Mother Pacific
Tonight, tomorrow, today.
You touch me, inspire me, love me always.

"Mother Pacific (Wash My Troubles Away)"


Rhymed:

A dragon had been terrorizing a small medieval town,
One brave man stood up to him to slay the dragon down.
He mounted his horse; he held his sword high up into the air,
“I will defeat him!” said the man, “for all that’s just and fair!”
He rode away, his chin held high, into the deep twilight,
And all the time he knew full well how terrible was his plight.

The brave man reached the dragon’s cave and found the dragon there,
A reek and smoke filled his nose as he approached the lair.
“All right, you foul lizard! Come out and face me now!”
The dragon peeped out of his cave and gave the man a scowl.
“You do not know how strong I am,” the terrible dragon said.
“Very well,” the monster snarled, “I’ll make you wish that you were dead!”

The dragon charged, but the man was ready; his sword was in his hand,
He gritted his teeth and got ready for his brave last stand.
He ran up to the dragon and thrust his sword into its heart,
The dragon had no time to scream; he simply gave a start.
But the dragon breathed a spurt of flame before he fell down dead,
The poor brave man got hit by it and was killed in his stead.

The townspeople came along and found the man where he lay,
They left the sword in the dragon’s corpse until it rotted away.
At last when the dragon was nothing but tooth and bone,
They took the sword away from there and back to its old home.
They buried it by the man who had put his courage to the test,
The brave man’s sword, his Sign of Courage, was finally put to rest.

"The Sign of Courage"


Unrhymed:

In haste, in anger
She slashes down leaves
Heedless, careless
Branches falling, flying
Leaves scattered everywhere
Like lost forgotten love notes
Torn to the wind.

Later she comes
To the place of destruction
And sees the leaves on the ground
Dried out and dead.
She crushes them underfoot
As tears well in her eyes.
A promise broken, a lie lived
And all for nothing.
A life taken.

“Scattered Leaves”


Ok, that was a bit lengthy...sorry.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

Unrhyming: True Colours

An idyllic winter blue wind swept over the lake
Serenely enveloping the turquoise glass
a striking blue as clear as a crystal cut shard,
A scene as cool as trickling water green,

Sprung from a yearning of liquid,
of the ocean bordered with russet-cream cliffs,
A vision of colour on the echo of memory
With deep reflections of fiery intent…

Yet only one in the myriad of rays
In harmonious blend, a prism of my light;
I have swept over worlds unseen and parallel,
Varied as swirls of droplets struck by the sun

My sight reveals a world of multihued portraits
from the auburn and jade of my eyes, 
Like twin mirrors set deep within a forest, 
tainted with the silver hues of the moon

They blaze amongst my true colours, 
As vivid and bright as the fire that burns within me,
Flickering like russet in an Autumn wood,
A burgundy matching the ruby swell of my heart

Like jewelled fountains in summer’s heat,
Their crystalline patterns remain true,
dancing in vivacity unmatched and untainted,
their perfection in beauty, the soul of my life

But amongst the striking colours,
Lie always the darkness of charred memories
and the beings that would try to bring me down,
harbouring pale bitterness devoid of clarity

My colours alight and burn brightly through the night,
Before the lost memory of the dark melts away;
So utterly barren before the distinct beauty,
Of a myriad of colours unique to me

Sophie


----------



## e.Blackstar

This probably sounds like a horribly anti-war poem, and frankly, I am not for war, as this poem shows. I wrote it for a contest.

A gunshot, a weeping widow.
The cost of war, too much to pay.
A life is a life, loving or hating.

The big picture, it's justified, needed.
How can you blind your eyes to
Children crying, missing the father that is never coming home.
The carnage, bodies strewn.

What is a holy war?
One that is marked with Bibles and missionaries?
One that has been laid down by God?
How can war be sacred, sanctioned?

Why? WHY?
Two words can say it all:
Human Nature.
We are aggressors,
Savage and unrelenting.
Stopping at nothing.

But are we animals?
Packs of ravening predators, 
Survival of the fittest?
Is that the world's rule?

We speak of peace, love.
Have we done it?
Have we done anything?

We need leaders,
Mandela, King, Ghandi.
Were their lives in vain?
Have we learned nothing from them?

They say the pen is mightier than the sword,
That the tongue is a double-edged blade.
Why do we not use them?
Why not follow our own advice?

The children know,
We can see.
The greedy
The war-mongering
The bureaucrats. 

How many?
How many soldiers fought?
To bring PEACE.
The commanding force, 
The people, the citizens,
Bled and died 
For PEACE.

What has it given us?
Turmoil, debate.
When the moldering bones of mothers and father lie piled on battlefields?
When all the world are orphans?
When bomb shelters and armed guards are the norm?
Or when the moon whispers to the barren Earth,
"Where are my children? Where have they gone?"
THEN will they see the wish,
The call of the people for peace?

If we rise up now,
As one, as many.
Nothing can shut us out.
Thousands of voices, crying for peace.

With the hope of hopes,
And fire in our hearts,
We can forge a way for peace.


----------



## reem

well, what i've so far come up with is just bits and fragments, and i'm doing more of research and collecting and reading than anything at the moment. i've started writting alot of stories but none of them are anywhere near half-finished and they're really crude. i've personally started on the map i'll be using. it looks alot like Ireland and i'd like to include some Celtic ingredients as well...i'm really interested in the Celts. but i need more to go on.
reem


----------



## Lantarion

Well that's all right; I'd like to see something, however crude.
Listen, half a year ago I would have been dead embarrassed to show anybody my stuff; but I would have anyway. 
I just wrote my first sentence in Alanaric! It took a while, I couldn't get some of the words to sound right at first, but I like how it turned out. It has its own grammatical workings, which I also made up in the process. 

*"A true day of glory is this upon which ancient alliance is renewed"*
Which I put into simpler terms:
*"Today is a day of glory, because our ancient friendship is newfound"*
Which I translated into Alanaic (I won't give you the details, I can't be bothered ):

_Anarindim rindi máhaxa-rá, evácta noxi icaros amiraxa úndo'vinda-rá_.

I'll probably polish it still, the last 'phrase' sounds a little weird to me..


----------



## reem

well, i'm still working on it, but when i get something somewhat solid i'll post some. 
I liked the sentense! you know, it kinda sounds elvish. has that ring to it, if you know what i mean.
So, isn't anyone else going to join us in our little writting discussion??
reem


----------



## Estrella

I was... but the words started to blurr together... i guess due to sleep deprivation. I was working on a story... about a dream i had. Naganya Snow people, Names and all. But the language almost mirrored Romanji, so i dumped it. I've been listening to too much Japanese music lately... So right now, i'm just waiting for inspiration to hit... we shall see, i suppose. I'm just glad i've studied spanish... so i know how language works. it's easy.


----------



## Estrella

*Winners!*

We just want to thank The Poets for all of thier entries, They were all wonderful! Sadly enough, we only have five winners to choose. So here they are!

Best Rhymed Poem, _The Lark_ , by Lantarion

Most musical Poem, _Lullaby_ , by Sepdet

Funniest poem, _The Othelloses_ , By Luthien Seregon

Best Unrhymed Poem, _The Swing_ , by LadyDernhelm

And last but not least the Wierdest Poem goes to _Swamp Gas_ , By Seven Doulbes! 

Once again we'd like to thank everyone for entering, and good luck in your future writing Endeavors!


----------



## Lantarion

Truly touching Treyar, thank you.

Sleep
Let these gardens of flowering dusk
these forests of darkness, beautiful and still
Enshrouded by those petals of evening
with scents of dreams lure you

A smoke of sleeping foam, a mist
a steam of glistening slumber, heavy with sleep
Through dales of rural night, valleys of shadow
a spirit, a mist, a quiet breathing glimpse

With only flitting sound encompass
with only thoughts cradle that state
O ladies of sleep and hallowed rest
sing with the loveliness in you all


----------



## Lonna

Lovely poem, Lantarion. 

"Points of Light" 

When my life is too busy
and exhaustion holds me down
like weights,
I walk outside 
into the forest
and look up.

Dark trees
like sentinels 
encircle the night sky
with stars between their branches
and the wind blows down
from points of light.


----------



## Ledreanne313

*School's Our Poetry Contest!*

*The title is spelled wrong...it's Schools Out Poetry Contest...oops!*
Since school is out...it needs to be celebrated...with a poetry contest!
Rules:
-Catergories: 
*Rhyming
*Unryming
*Both
(these peoms do not have to be about school ending)
-2 poems per person
-Must be posted before: 7-31-03

Start posting and start writing! 

If you want to be a judge, please PM me! I need at least two more judges. One will be chosen for each catergory. So in all there will be three winners. Please post what catergory your poem is in, the title (if there is one), and the poem (oviously).
Judges: 
-Anne (me)-
-Estrella-
-

I cannot wait to here your poems! Please enter! 

Thanks, Anne


----------



## reem

my computer just broke down and i won't be able to send anything for sometime, but be glad to know that i have just created...or am begining to create what i feel to be my greatest insperation ever~!!! be very happy for me!
later!! when ever THAT is! stupid piece of junk! i told you compiuters weren't reliable!
reem


----------



## Lantarion

Inspirtation: Good for you!!
Computer: Bad luck..


----------



## Estrella

lol... aww too bad. Good thing you like to write...


----------



## reem

yaaaaaaayaya!!! IT IS ALIIIIIIIIIIIIVE!! hahaha!! finally!! supid pece of junk it is, but a LIVING stupid peice of junk!! finally!
ah, so where was i?? well, i've started by creating outlines of different races or people, you might say. There are the Sada, the Mushtaqeen, and the Munaqideen. i have written small 'biographies' about wach, but i don't dare tax my already taxed pathetic piece of machonery. i'm just gratefull it's switching on!!
will send you more when i make sure that this think wont explode in my face after five minutes of non stop operation.oh well, thus life goes, eh?!
reem


----------



## syongstar

*Notes on Einsteins theory of Relativity*

When my mind is standing still,
a feild of time is revealed.
but when I'm running on the go,
time comes togeather and explodes.
When I was in school it seemed like time,
took forever in my mind.
Having fun time slips away,
showing me that nothing stays.
The truth is nothing really changed,
for molecules are still the same.
It's just a moments point of veiw.
Then a flash of hope will pulls me through.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

in the not rhyming catagory

if you listen closely to nothing
you will hear a sound
the sound of nothing
but if it is a sound
how can it be noting?
the queston remains
and if nothing is something after all
then things that never were nothing
are truly something to hope for

the cry of the lonely stars if heard
throughout soundsless space thier cry rings
if sound if amoung soundless
then the music of ages is turly great joy

if you look closely at blackness
you will always see some light
if even the blackest black holds light
then the morning holds true shining


----------



## Helcaraxë

Here's one I wrote today, but its bad for several reasons. I only wrote it in 2 hours, I have a headache. But, I hope you enjoy it anyway.

Within the vaults o'er Heaven's shield
Light's servants held their counsel
Far oft above the verdent fields
Crowned with wreaths of Laurel.

For in the lightless realm of shade,
The spawn of Darkness gathered
And tribute to their lord the paid,
Master of the shadows.

Cried one in white hot wrath's fell hold,
"Shall fleeting shadows in the night
Ever our paradise withold?
Nay! To arms, to rid us of this blight!"

But another, wiser, stayed his hand,
And spoke, "Thou knowest not
The pathways through our Dark Foe's lands,
Nor have you of yet against him fought."

They cried to their almighty lord, 
And bade him to them say
Of how his weaver of Dischord
His advance they could stay.

And their Master spoke, to them he said,
"Such malice is the price of light,
And to you I shalt give no aid,
For you alone must save your world
From deep, eternal night."

Hearing Him the Council rose
And armed themelves for war,
Taking up their swords, their warriors they chose,
And prepare on field to march afar.

On earth of mortal battleground
The two great, vast hosts met,
And the sky to shadow was bound,
Yet fate's mark was not set.

The skies were split by lightning hot,
The earth was torn asunder
In deadly fire the air was caught
And light's fighters into shadow blundered.

But rallying their still mighty host,
They rose up in their splendour
And drove the shadow from the mortal coast
And before their wrath fled the impure.

The Shadow-Lord they cast in chains
And to the world he came no more,
And the light no longer waned,
For dawn came to the shattered world, far across the plains!

Well, I need more practice.


----------



## Lantarion

I thought it was excellent! My rhyming has been disgraceful lately.. This was very imaginative and unforced. It was a pleasure to read! 

This following poem is about a potential mythical place in my writings, i.e. a place that I may implement in a legend. The title is in a language I invented, meaning 'Silent City' or 'Silent Home'. And desperate as I am for a new and exciting rhyme scheme, I borrow now the scheme used by Tolkien in his poem _Kortirion Among the Trees_.

_Kantominnë_
O silent city, of rock and marble made!
thy noble gates like graves astray and stilled
In what phantom-age was thy first brick laid,
what ancient godly hands thy meadows tilled?
Thy turrets, walls and shining parapets
in wistful mind a reminiscence sets
Those carvéd walls, all scribed with symbols lost
alive, alas, upon thy battlements alone
But oh, they shine like stars in silver glossed!
they fade not, for to Time they are not prone
And ever the rocks whisper in a wistful tone

O sleeping ships, in slumb'rous haven fixed!
with wooden oars as boughs of silvern trees
O noble prows, in river-lighting mixed
thy masts as forests, 'mongst the resting reeds
No ripple breaks thy stilless, sweet repose
no quiver, save of never-fading rose
Ah! such were the scents in those throbbing harbours bright
that _Sárihalon_ many mariners named its quays
The scent of roses wafting through each glim'ring night
and gentle breezes sing of golden days
When ships and boats knew many westward ways

O Arnodómë, with thy noble lords!
proud and kind of mind and gentle souls
A rampart 'gainst great hiding, formless hordes
and bliss they had, and kept in glassy bowls
Craftsmen, loremen, men of cunning trade
with farmers, laymen many items made
The womanfolk, of great beauty and of will
would watch their men, as children roughly played
Yet husbands rode through dim-lit vales and rills
in finely crafted armour and in arms arrayed
And ever in the squares a joyous music played

But silent are thy marble streets
no echo lingers there
No rose, no harp, no shining fleets
thy walks are cold and bare
But still they muse among themselves,
those walls of greatness sprung
That ere the End the gods will come
when every song is sung


----------



## ILLOTRTM

Alright alright, I know my poem is lame, but I figured what the heck? Just don't judge my writing skills based on this poem, please!  I'm used to writing things more serious, but since you brought up the end of school, I present for the rhyming catagory:


My hands grip the desk,
my knuckles turn white, 
my heart begins to race
as the heavens hear my plight.

I’m calling with my mind
and wishing with my heart
that within the soonest second
that second hand with start.

It lingers every longer
at five more seconds ‘til two.
If five seconds ever passes,
these school halls will be a zoo!

And I will be a cheetah!
The fastest of them all!
I’ll wiz by in a blur 
down that fateful Middle School hall.

Am I going crazy? 
Am I completely mad?
Or has that second hand totally stopped?
this day is truly sad!

But wait, it’s finally moving, 
it’s finally two o’clock!
That bell is surely ringing 
or my hearing skills have dropped!

It’s not that I don’t like school,
but I’ve spent too much time here!
I’m finally out and on my way!
I’ll see you all next year!


----------



## Helcaraxë

I'm glad you liked my poem! Yours was sensational. Very sorrowful. Anyhoo, I have a designated "Writing Notebook" now so I'll be more prolific.


----------



## CelebrianTiwele

::drags up thread b/c she doesn't want to make a new one::
here's another poem... I'm not totally screwed up, I just only write if I feel angry or depressed. i can't write happy poems- they all turn out stupid...anyway-

Anger
This burning sensation,
It rises up in me.
I feel the hate,
All control flees.
The guilt feeds the madness,
The madness overcomes.
Blood boils in my veins,
In my head pounds a drum.
The anger wells up,
Overflowing into hate.
Darkness envelopes me,
Nothing will compensate.
I try to struggle through,
Just one more day.
Before the anger returns,
To sweep me away.


----------



## CelebrianTiwele

and another... we all feel this way at some point in time or another

Free
These walls surround me,
I cannot break free.
These chains hold me down,
I cannot leave.
Can you help me get out?
Before I drown?
Can you set me free?
Before my world crumbles down?
These bars block my vision,
All hope seems to fade.
I cannot pull down,
These walls I have made.
No one can come in,
No one can get out.
I'm trapped beyond hope,
Certainties turn to doubt.
So I will wait awhile,
Until the dusk turns to dawn.
In hopes that my life,
Will not fade, till it is gone.


----------



## reem

(applaudes impressedly) bravo! bravo!!
i liked it's really good i think i'll actually write these down
reem


----------



## Lossengondiel

Struggling day by day
To survive into the next
Racing thoughts
Envelop your mind to
Never leave you peace
Gradually destroying your sanity
To leave you bent and broken unable to be
Healed of your wounds of the heart
To you nothing else
Occupies your mind
Calling, calling it hurts you
Again tearing at your soul
Ravaging what's left
Reveling in
Your pain and agony, and
Once the damage is done you will
Never believe you can be whole again


----------



## CelebrianTiwele

::is tremendously flattered:: well, thanks!!!


----------



## Helcaraxë

Here's one I wrote on a whim in about two minutes. Not very good, but what the hey.

So fleeting is the hour
When in dawn's first light
The sky is cast in gold,
For soon it fades-
And morning wanes and falls
And with it the golden light
Which once so proudly shone
And lit the clouds,
Then into darkness all is plunged-
Wherein no cry breaks the silence
And eternal night doth not abate.

I'm planning on writing a Lay related to a book I want to write, so I'll have that in a few days.


----------



## Bethelarien

*Beth's pathetic attempts at poetry*

This one I wrote a couple months ago. I'll post some of my other pathetic attempts at poetry later.

Lost

They say you never realize how much you love someone until they're gone.
They say you never realize how much you need someone until they're not there.
They say you never realize how much you treasure someone until they've moved on.
I never really believed all that; in fact, I didn't ever really care.

I sit by the window and think of everything you've done for me,
And I realize that I can never repay you, no matter how long I try to.
I sit underneath your tree and think of how many times you saved me,
From others, from myself-I could never do what I have done without you.

But now that you're gone, I'm completely lost.
My mind is reeling, my feelings in chaos.
To lose one you love is a terrible thing-
But to lose a parent is even worse.

It's been more than four years since the day you left me,
But still it seems like yesterday.
You loved me as your own since the day you met me,
Yet when I needed you most, God took you away.

From a daughter to her father, I want you to know
All the things I never told you before.
And though I know it didn't always show,
I love you-no one could love you more.

You saved my happiness, my faith, my life;
Both you and your beloved wife.
Now you're gone, it's just Mom and me,
But things aren't as bad as they could be.

So this to you is my final goodbye,
And as I kneel by your grave I start to cry.
I don't think I'll ever know why;
Instead, I can only hope and try.
Inside my heart is an empty hole
Sometimes I feel like I'm losing control.
I want you to know how much I miss you
And I want you to know how much I love you
All I want is to make you proud.

~*Goodbye, Dad, parting is hard, but our reunion will be sweet.*~


----------



## Bethelarien

These are all so good! I wish I could write good poetry. *pouts in a corner*


----------



## Helcaraxë

> Pathetic
> 
> Who says? It was excellent + touching. Truly.


----------



## Helcaraxë

Yes, that was truly excellent. A very common form of meter is Iambic Pentameter and Iambic Tetrameter, although I find Draconic to be kinda cool.


----------



## Bethelarien

Thanks. But still, it's not very good.


----------



## Helcaraxë

That was great Treyar. I love ballads. I'll have one in a few days.


----------



## Idril

It's not pathetic Beth, it's what you feel in your heart and therefore it can never be anything other than beautiful. That was very touching

.


----------



## Helcaraxë

Here's one I wrote a couple months ago.

Hail, O shining standard!
Thy flag is raised upon the heights,
The sail's unfurled, the oars are manned,
The brazen trumpets sound!

Hail, O shining standard!
Whereupon the banner's flung,
Far across the smokey fields
The gleaming bell is rung!

Hail, O shining standard!
For when we've stayed fell night's adavance,
And claimed the stones of Heaven's vault
The clear, cold horns will call!


----------



## Lonna

Morgoth"sBane,

I really liked that first poem you posted (the others were good too). 

Hey, everyone, I've got to finish my book (sequel to my cancer survival story) so that I can start on part 2 of my "Selah" fantasy trilogy (much more fun to write). I have a lot of little girls (my daugher & her friends) begging me to write that fantasy novel, but I've got to finish that nonfiction book first. And I've been so busy with conferences, birthday parties, and the usual June stuff.

So I'm spending time writing poetry & posting on TTF . . .

Any suggestions?


----------



## Helcaraxë

> _Originally posted by Lonna _
> *
> 
> Any suggestions? *



Suggestions with regard to what? And I'm glad you liked my poems.


----------



## Helcaraxë

Yes, it was beautiful. Free verse opens an entirely new world of poetry, and is less restricting than verse.


----------



## Helcaraxë

I think you have a knack for metered poems!  I don't think you're crazy. Everyone has emotions. And I as well am sorry that you are depressed


----------



## Helcaraxë

Hail, O shining standard!
Thy banner is raised upon the heights,
The sail's unfurled, the oars are manned,
The brazen trumpets sound!

Hail, O shining standard!
Whereupon the banner's flung;
Far across the smokey fields
The gleaming bell is rung!

Hail, O shining standard!
For when we've stayed fell night's advance
And claimed the stones of Heaven's vault
The clear, cold horns will call.


----------



## Helcaraxë

Here's my second one:

So fleeting is the hour
When in dawn's first light
The sky is cast in gold,
For soon it fades-
And morning wanes and falls
And with it the golden light
Which once so proudly shone
And lit the clouds,
Then into darkness all is plunged-
Wherein no cry breaks the silence
And eternal night doth not abate.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

Were I not me...
I'd swim seas abroad.
I'd take a chance or two,
maybe even risk a lovers passionante kiss,
Were I not me


----------



## syongstar

*writing*

Blessed Moment
Bringing the dream to the waking mind,
holding a peice of the flow called time,
the conection,nexus,perfection,eturnity,
is to live in grace and walk in poetry. 

A Thought
A precious thing is a thought,
energy because we sought,
to reach our beyond ourselves,
then there flows the greatest wealth.
A thought can be like a stone,
tossed into the still unknown,
begining ripples of change,
life evolves ,it's rearanged.
A priceless thing that's not bought,
is the power of a single thought.


----------



## Helcaraxë

Quite lovely!


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

Thanks Morgoth''s Bane! Recently I did a bit of a rewrite of this poem:

An idyllic winter blue wind swept over the lake 
Serenely enveloping the turquoise sheen 
a striking blue as clear as a crystal cut shard, 
a scene as cool as trickling water green. 
Sprung from a yearning of liquid, 
of the ocean bordered with russet-cream cliffs, 
Memory echoes these visions of colour,
with deep reflections of fiery intent. 

Yet only one in the myriad of rays 
A prism of my light; in harmonious blend, 
I have swept over worlds unseen and parallel, 
as varied as swirled droplets of the sun. 
My sight reveals an aura of portraits, mulithued, 
from the auburn and jade of my eyes, 
Like twin mirrors set deep within a forest, 
tainted with the silver hues of the skies 

They blaze amongst my true colours, 
As vivid and bright as the fire that burns within me. 
Flickering like russet in an Autumn wood, 
burgundy matches the ruby swell of my heart. 
As would bejewelled fountains, in summer's heat, 
these crystalline patterns remain true. 
They dance in vivacity, unmatched and untainted, 
their perfection in beauty, the soul of my life

But amongst the striking colours, 
lie always the darkness of charred memories 
and the beings that would try to bring me down, 
harbouring pale bitterness devoid of clarity 
My colours alight, burning brightly through darkness, 
before the lost memory of night, melts away. 
So utterly barren, before the distinct beauty, 
of a myriad of colours, unique unto me. 

I'm not sure whether or not this new blocking form works better than its original style of four lines per verse, but the poem's pretty much finished now.


----------



## Lantarion

Wonderful!


----------



## Bethelarien

Thank you very much. I'm working on another poem, but it's crap, so I probably won't post it. (That, and it's not finished yet.)


----------



## Celebthôl

awww go on  the last one was Brill


----------



## Bethelarien

Once again, thanks. I'm working on it. It's about this guy I know that is really being a jerk. And since I'm rather furious with him at the moment, it shouldn't take long to finish it.


----------



## reem

why thank you Morgoth i understood the bit about Iambic pentametre and tetrametre, but you completely lost me on the Draconic bit! i must say that even though i started studying for Enlish lit. A levels, i never finished
so could you just explain that one for me? 

Lanty and Estrella, i'll be posting my story things in a few days, so don't completely give up on me! and post some of your stuff, acha?? (that's a new word i leaned the other day, it means 'yes' in indian!)
reem


----------



## reem

nay nay, my god friends. i have come to the conclusion that depression and other such strong feelings are the muses of art. where would we be with out them!!
Celebrian, take advantage of what ever feelings you have and use them for the benefit of this thread!! show thyself!
reem


----------



## Lantarion

> nay nay, my god friends. i have come to the conclusion that depression and other such strong feelings are the muses of art. where would we be with out them!!
> Celebrian, take advantage of what ever feelings you have and use them for the benefit of this thread!! show thyself!


You've been reading Oscar Wilde, haven't you?  
But no, I agree. Different emotions obviously produce completely different poetry. It's just a force surging through you that is put into words; but the writer still needs skill in order to convey his/her feelings well. And I think you definately have, Celebrian. I was stunned by your last poem; it had a real feeling to it..
But only show us your writing if you want to. We certainly want to read more, of course! but you shouldn't feel obligated to feed us.


----------



## Lantarion

Woo! Reem is back! 
Hehe, I suspect that Morgtoh"sBane posted here acidentally.. Or I just have no idea what he's tlaking about. Both very possible.. 
Hmm.. How would you pronounce those names, _Mushtaqeen_ for example? I assume that the 'ee' should be pronounced as 'ii'.. And is the letter 'q' a 'qu', or a 'k'?


----------



## Estrella

can't wait.... i've been sputtering lately on my own story... -sighs-  . tengo nada ( i have nothing. another new phrase for you Reem, it's spanish, if you don't know.  ) But i will post some of my poems on here.... i also have no new poems. grr..


----------



## syongstar

*Solstice in the circle of life*

They say there is a hole in the ozone,
they say earth just can't go on,
but nothing ever stays the same.
The only constant is change.
A feild of flowers turns to streets,
winters death turns to summers heat.
When the water is getting low,
another glacier starts to flow,
reminding us of the constant challenge,
to live our lives in perfect balance. 
~~*~~


----------



## Lantarion

Er, actually Estrella, this thread seems to have evolved into a sort of presenting grounds for stories and langauges &c. that people have devised.. I'd prefer if you posted your poetry in the Poetry thread. 

No tienes nada? Lo siento, señora.


----------



## reem

haha!! indeed i am back!! uno momento!!....actually, i have no idea what that has to do with what i want to say but it's the only intallian thing i know!!
ok anyway, the 'q' in Mushtaqeen and Munaqideen are the rough equivalent of an Arabic letter. it's the same letter that the word Quran begins with. but i think the most that a foriegner could manage is a 'k' sound hehe!

ok, here is a breif view of what i have come up with so far:
_The Mushtaqeen_ 
They are a sort of ethnic group comming from The Sada, another race of people that i will later talk about. They pretty much follow the beliefes of the Sada but they take a more posistive approach to life. they believe in trying to break free from the mold and tradition that society has set for them. they also beleiev in the necessity of freeing themselves form the hold of the material world. They try to emphasizr on the potential of the human race and teh importance of achieving it. 
the word Mushtaqeen means 'those whom have come appart from'. i have to admit that is of no iginituity of mine that i am comming up with these names, because they're all Arabic words 
i will post more later. but i think that i'll need a bit more time to fine tune everything.
reem


----------



## reem

hehe!! wow is it that obvious, Lanty?!!
and listen to what Lanty says, Celebrian...mass production never contained any quality...i should know i've created alot of peices of rubbish because i tried to push myself...you should just let it come to you when it comes...
...not that it ever comes to me...
reem


----------



## Lantarion

It's Arabic? Wow.
But that sounds great! So is your setting Saudi Arabia?


----------



## reem

hehe!! dude no!! nowhere as hot!! i was thinking that i might actually attempt a bit of origionality on that part and try to create my own maps but if i was to base it on any country it'd be Jordan my own country (i don't expect you to know it though.)
reem


----------



## Estrella

That's what i've figured. I guess I could've made my Japanese base work... Sounds cool Reem. I should expand a bit on a story I wrote awhile back... in 10th grade. I know where jordan is kinda. I'm a bit fuzzy on th Geography. Isin't it south of Syria? I'm determined not to look at a map for that. and Mar'ban! (sp?) and Uno momento is the same in spanish too!


----------



## reem

i told you i could speak stuff!! i also know la cocoracha!! hehe!!! i learned that when i was a kid...it was a song i think
oh well, i have hundreds of unfinished stories that i started years ago and never got around to finishing them. they're all stacked at the bottom of my closet...maybe i'll look them over and see if i find anything interesting there to use as a plot line
yes, jordan is really close to syria. it also shares a border with palestine and iraq not a very good thing if there is turmoil in both countries!! but jordanians have (over the years) mastered the art of keeping out of people's business...which is a very useful art...not to mention safer!!
reem


----------



## Lonna

Morgoth"sBane,

Suggestions on how I can get my book (sequel to my nonfiction cancer survival story) finished, which I've been working on for 3 years and am sick of (though I think it's the best thing I've done). I'll take any and all suggestions. I want to write fantasy again!

Thanks!


----------



## faila

What is death but life?
what is life but pain?
will it always be like this?
will i never feel sane?
death causes more life
but does it cause more pain?
will it always be like this?
surely I will feel sane.



hmm this is probobly the wierdest poem ive ever written can you guess in essence what its saying?


----------



## reem

*Prayer Before Birth*

This is one of my newly discouvered and favorite poems by Louis MacNeice that i'd like to share with you:

Prayer Before Birth

I am not yet born; O hear me.
Let not the blood-sucking bat or the rat of the stoat or
the club-footer ghoul come near me.

I am not yet Born; console me.
I fear that the human race may with tall walls wall me,
with strong drugs dope me, with wise lies lure me,
on black racks rack me, in blood-baths roll me.

I am not yet born; provide me
With water to dandle me, grass to grow for me, tree to talk
to me, sky to sing to me, birds and a white light 
in the back of my mind to guide me.

I am not yet born; forgive me
For the sins that in me the world shall commit, my words
when they speak me, my thoughts when they think me,
my treason engendered by traitors beyond me,
my life when they murder by means of my 
hands, my death when they live me.

I am not yet born; rehearse me
In the parts i must play and the cues i must take when
old men lecture me, bureaucrats hector me,
mountains frown on me, lovers laugh at me, the
white waves call me to folly and the desert calls
me to doom and the beggar refuses 
my gift and my children curse me.

I am not yet born; O hear me,
Let not the man who is beast or who thinks he is God
come near me.

I am not yet born; O fill me
With strength against those who would freeze my
humanity, would dragoon me into a lethal automaton,
would make me a cog in a machine, a thing with
one face, a thing, and against all those
who would dissipate my entirety, would
blow me like thistledown hither and 
thither or hither and thither
like water held in the
hands would spill me.

Let them not make a stone and let them not spill me.
Otherwise kill me. 




amazing, isn't it? i had to read it about four times to fully understand it
reem


----------



## Lonna

faila,

You're looking forward to the Resurrection--life after death in Heaven, where there is no death nor pain.

"And God will wipe away every tear from their eyes;
there shall be no more death,
nor sorrow, 
nor crying.
There shall be no more pain . . . " (Rev. 21:4)

All the best,

Lonna

P.S. I'm still working on my book . . .


----------



## syongstar

*poem*

sad,but true.


----------



## Beorn

Is it really fun,
[color=455845]_____[/color]If you can't do it with the one you love?
What's the point of swimming,
[color=455845]_____[/color]If you can't do it with the one you love?

Why eat an ice cream cone on a warm summer night,
[color=455845]_____[/color]If you can't do it with the one you love?
Is it really worth the trouble to look good
[color=455845]_____[/color]If you can't do it with the one you love?

What makes it worse is the one you love
[color=455845]_____[/color]Not knowing it.


----------



## Lonna

*Harry Potter and The Lord of the Rings*

Hey, everyone,

I'm tired of all the hoopla about the new "Harry Potter" book. I think it's far inferior to Tolkien's writing. If you want to know why, read my essay called "The Lord of the Rings and Harry Potter" on the first page of my website (see below).

What do the rest of you think about Harry Potter? Is it great children's literature--or not??


----------



## Lossengondiel

I dunno...I much prefer Harry Potter to LOTR (LOTR is still good) I find it easier reading and much more able to keep my attention than LOTR. Its something I can relate to

btw how is Jess?


----------



## reem

what is? that fact that Onemust read it more than once to understand it or the poem itself??!
reem


----------



## Lonna

Lossengondiel,

Jessica is doing better. I've been giving her aloa vera juice. She still has her bad days, when she lays on the couch, and her stomach hurts. It looks like she's giving up figure skating, alas! But maybe she'll turn to horseback riding again (she's done 2 years of Horse Camp in the summer & a few trail rides). She's pretty good with animals. Her parrot Penny is learning to say stuff. The other days I told Jess & her brother Little Frodo (age 8) to get ready for church, right now! And Penny repeated, "Right now!" and keeps saying it when she sees me. How are you doing?


----------



## Lossengondiel

Quite fine, quite fine, thanks  I'm glad Jess is doing better. I've never been horseback riding before. Summer is here finally and a break from everything. Haven't had the most time for writing, alas!    I'm sorry my fellow writers!!!


----------



## Lantarion

Hehe; as nice as this discource is, perhaps you could do it privately? 
Glad to hear your daughter is doing better, Lonna.


----------



## Lantarion

> i told you i could speak stuff!! i also know la cocoracha!! hehe!!! i learned that when i was a kid...it was a song i think


The only part I remember is _Marijuana que fumar!_..


----------



## faila

Im not sure if i posted this one yet:

People look at me with wonder in there eye
for into there philosophy I do not buy
I do not steal cheat or lie
and I will never die
sometimes people ask me why
and to them I do reply
for me did jesus die


----------



## reem

err...does it mean like.."Mariguana which fumes" or something??! i have no idea what that's suppoes to mean! eplain it in normal english please!
reem


----------



## Liat_ravensong

i like it despite thet fact i had to read it 3 times before i understood it fully.
makes you think though....


----------



## Liat_ravensong

just out of interest did you write this or have you found it? & if you did find it will you tell me the author as it is really interesting.


----------



## Lonna

Okay, Lanty, will do. Keep up your good writing.


----------



## Finduilas

Hmmm...O wanted to ask the same...



> They say there is a hole in the ozone,



BTW, when I read the word 'ozone' I remembered how my friends poked fun with me cause my last name is 'Ouzounova' and they sametimes called me 'Ozonova'....I don't know it just stroke my mind...


----------



## goldmare

Wow... though I understood most of it the first time through.

Oh, that is so beautiful, it's almost painful. And it is so true. For some reason, it makes me want to cry, that's what I feel like sometimes... wow...


----------



## goldmare

*Tale of the Greenwood*

Tell me what you think, I wrote this two years ago (I was very into Robin Hood at the time, can you tell?  )

Tale of the Greenwood

Shady trees, cool and comforting leaves
Still silence, pierced not by a shrill birdcall
A knowing, a feeling, under these eaves
Where calmness, peace and serenity fall.
Animals hidden within their own den
Scattered about, throughout forest and fen
Living their way through the day and the night
Trying surviving with less of a fight.

Breaking the silence of afternoon gloom
A merry laugh sounds and echoes, then caught
Hand over mouth, still as a tomb
A young sprite listens, stomach taut.
A mischievous plan, a daring trick
Of lawless men who live in the thick
Of trees and traps and holes underground
Steal from the rich, give the poor what is found.

A name whispered, a legend unfolds
Of one of the hood, an archer renown
A band of outlaws, defying the holds
Of greedy men who have much to atone.
A sheriff, a maiden, a handsome young lord
The hero who never had need for a sword
A forest called Sherwood, protector of many
And a villain who tried to take every penny.

The sprite laughed once again in awe of the joke
And set out to find these men dressed in green
To offer his services to these brave folk
And prove that his skills measured equally keen.
He thought that he rather agreed with the notion
Of men rising up in unanimous motion
Rebelling against all oppression and tax
And fighting them off with the bow and the axe.

Heart full of joy, he set out that day
Becoming an outlaw, a man living free
From worries once had, from taxes to pay
And living a life behind bush and in tree.
Forever thereon, contented he was
To fight alongside his comrades because
He knew that the cause that he fought for was right
And knowing this fact, heavy hearts are made light.


----------



## reem

it is really sad. it sickens, beacuse it tell us exactly what we are. the human race sucks, doesn't it??
reem


----------



## Liat_ravensong

uh huh in someways it would have been better had we never evolved, no global warming no horrendous (sp?) poverty, not so many extinct animals....man we suck!


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

*same...*

I agree  It makes me feel so depressed thinking about the condition of society sometimes...and this poem expresses it well. I've never read it before, it's really interesting, in subject and the way it's been written...and the truth of it.


----------



## Liat_ravensong

ah poor Finduilas, well it could be worse my friends called frostybottom! though what this has to do with the poem beats me!


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

*White beauty concealment*

Ever had those moments where a poem just comes to you from almost nowhere in particular, with no particular inspiration? It's strange when it happens, and this poem is the result of one of those times, a couple of hours ago:

White Beauty concealment

Look past the surface and glean those sweet depths
Of no perfection so fair, white as innocence’s breath,
And view the trappings of intricate pain and despair,
Inner tenderness as existing as her camouflage laid bare

Polar beauty the innocent cloak made from weavings;
The concealment to hide the fragments from revealing,
Crossed fire entrapped in the weavings of the heart,
In dark agony unknown, ravenously ripping to impart

A deep blood hidden beneath dark and starlit eyes,
White beauty cries of the lurking, evasive lies;
As darkness shrouded by innocent deceit,
The icy polar beauty hides still, splendid in defeat


----------



## Celebthôl

Its a VERY good poem  you are very telented


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

Hey! Thanks for reading  though I dunno if I'm that talented, lolz  But thanks so much though


----------



## Celebthôl

Its quite alright for both circumstances , you are telented


----------



## Finduilas

Did they call YOU frostybottom? 
Ammm...BTW, what does it mean..?


----------



## Estrella

it's hard to make an understandable translation, but it roughly means Marijuana thats smoking... I haven't really thought about that song in awhile...


----------



## syongstar

*words of wisdom*

this was words I wrote down after argueing with a friends over the enviroment~~*~~


----------



## Liat_ravensong

no.soz, my friends surname was frosty bottom:
Lizzie Frostybottom
( i didn't explain myself very well.) 
my surnames Nurse, (i get stick for that anyway, "when you grow up will you be a nurse, 'cos then you'd be nurse Nurse...."that kinda thing)

i have big big rows with my friends over the enviroment, we're all into origami & they keep using clean paper instead of used, & it really bugs me. ( that sounds really petty when i write it down)
so i have sympathy


----------



## Liat_ravensong

i'm with Celebthôl that was incredibly good


----------



## Liat_ravensong

it wasn't bad 
i liked it, don't put yourself down


----------



## reem

oh it's a song is it? who's?
reem


----------



## reem

i think that what makes us such horrile 'thngs' is that we have such potential and we shamelessly waste it on...well, i dont think i'm aloud to use the word i have in mind.
well, i think we're all...or, to be more fair, most of us...just a waste of space, effort, and scarce rawmaterials. 
depressing isn't it? but it's true. i think we should be more constructive in the good sense. that means that when we do something we might as well do it to the bennefit of all living things as much as possible. ..not that i should talk, considering the lazy twit i can be oh well, we can always dream, can't we?
that's what human beings are best at...talking.
alas!!
reem


----------



## Dimatron

*Poems of soldiers...*

I really enjoy writing poems about soldiers. War scenes are just so dramatic!! I really want to capture it, but so far.

Heres a poem called "but the soldier struggled on"
please read it and give me your opinions, tips, advise...tanks

But the soldier struggled on

His walk was slow and heavy.
His footprints deep in the crimson snow.
How this soldier survived the battle,
only God must know.

Not a soul in sight, only bare black trees.
But the soldier struggled on.
In his mind the sound of war still echoed,
although days had come and gone.

He came to the foot of a steep, dark mountain
with a cold and misty peak.
He must not stop. He must go on.
Saviour he must seek.

Every step was was a stab of pain.
His face numb with the icy air.
He had left behind a trail of blood,
but didnt seem to care.

His heart and soul and mind,
on this final task were set.
But the soldier struggled on.
Beyond the mountain he must get.

For what felt like years he trugged through the snow.
He was exausted. Nearly dead.
But the soldier struggled on,
with legs that felt like lead.

There! Through the snowflakes!
Silloueted in the clean white snow.
Were many figures running close.
But were they friend or foe?

The shadowy figures were closer now.
He knew it was no dream.
He saw they werent the enemy,
so he started to wave and scream.

His scream echoed through the freezing air.
He heared voices in reply.
He shouted out with all his strength.
Over the plaines his voice did fly.

Two strong arms caught him before he fell.
Familiar voices he could hear.
He had now found saviour.
He had nothing more to fear.

~The soldier struggled on~


----------



## Lantarion

It's a national song I think, it was sung during the Spanish Civil War.
BACK TO TOPIC THOUGH!


----------



## Liat_ravensong

humans are also v good at dreaming, which is probably what got us in this mess in the first place


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

Thanks Liat...it's incredible what happens sometimes when you can just let go and let any idea surface.


----------



## Lantarion

_Aháxastë_
Ah wondorous mechanisms, 
cogs and pistons toiling!
Steam-emitting vials, like dragons
cleanest, clearest of waters boiling

Earth's mahines, like rotors turning
silent, spinning motion
With subtlety executed, 
administered like a renewing potion

And oh the melodies,
those metallic songs, 
of nail upon clean dun glass
and humming systems of revolving gongs

Embedded into it, shuddering
cylinders, turbines, engines golden
With clockwork symmetry contrived
of molten gold and silver icicles

Beneath the earth, operating
arcane apparatus, contained energy
By skill adeptly transfigured
clicking, whirring with stable buoyancy

Hallways like factories of bronze
gold-rimmed, bespectacled
And a haze of steel
whole cities of towering metal

Clanging vehicles, in one place running
countless glittering awls,
Happily devoid of ardor and emotion
iron-shod and crystal-wrought

And when they wake?


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Very very good poem. I like poems like that, dark. Correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## VioletFalcon129

That was ameazing. My mouth was hanging open when i fineshed that poem. Wonderful. Breath taking. shut me up before i hurt myself.


----------



## Estrella

oh ya.... we were talking about stories...


----------



## VioletFalcon129

Oooh! that was a good poem.


----------



## reem

well, i dont know about u, but i'm very sorry to say that my sudden gush of creativity has just tapped out... so, until further notice, any creative endeavors on my part will be on hold sigh!
but what aout u guys?? anything new? Lanty, what happened with ur work? and Estrella? why haven'y U posted anything!! thou are guilty of laziness!!
reem


----------



## reem

yahthat's another of our handicaps, isn't it!! we dream more than we do!! but i guess we aren't all THAT bad...we make great food...and even better books!! and we're legendary at escaping reality! hehe!
reem


----------



## Liat_ravensong

we also invented wonderous things called computers that always seem to break when i am around *glowers reproachfully at stupid 'puter sitting infront of her which will not let her do anything due to stupid broken mouse*


----------



## Lantarion

> thou are guilty of laziness!!


That about sums it up for me at the moment. In Mallorca, and when I got back, I wrote a lot of new stuff.. But I want to work on something lesslegendary and mythical for a change.. I was thikning of giving names to some of the different clans of dragons I have thought up.. 
One of them, the "normal" kind found in most (if not all) fantasy books, is called at this moment the _Oirocashti_, loosely translated "Fire-bird". And 'bird' in the sense of a general, flying creature, not a singing little thing.  But I prefer to use the term _Oirofóri_. _Fóri_ is from the root form FÔR, 'great heat'.
And that name is in the other, more 'ancient' language I'm creating, Alanaric.


----------



## Liat_ravensong

thats ok you deserved it 

i find that i do my best writing outside, i don't know why...


----------



## liteheartdmerry

I sit on this hill 
my destiny at hand 
sun is blazing 
though there is 
a chill in the air 
i face a decision 
that could mean 
victory or fate 
do i choose 
to go and risk my life 
or stay and risk my 
family and friends 
who could ever imagine 
that something so small 
could do so much harm 
every night i wonder why 
i have been chosen to 
go on this journey 
and to bear this ring


----------



## Lonna

Nice poems, Lanty and liteheartdmerry. Wish I had more time for poetry. I've been doing feature articles for "The Mountain News" (my local newspaper), www.mountain-news.com. 

My head's too full of facts!

You know what they say about a freelance writer? She (or he) is free to starve wherever she (or he) wants to!

If I had time for poetry
I'd write a line or two
But since I got that newspaper job
My head's too full of pooh.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

It's more peaceful writing outdoors...I write a lot about nature, so writing outside inspires me a lot as well.



> Very very good poem. I like poems like that, dark. Correct me if i'm wrong.



Thanks, yep, a lot of my poems are dark, but I don't know why, they've just become darker over the years.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

Thanks so much VioletFalcon


----------



## reem

sounds pretty good. why dont you cll it a Fire-Worm? or Fire-breathing-Flying-Fire-Worm?...Or Maniac-Fire-Breathing-Moster-Beast_Which_Looks_Like-a-Giant-Flyinh-Worm?...
reem


----------



## reem

ah yes, owr wonderful creations....which i can scarcely use...whether they actually work or not!
ho hum, never mind about that.
reem


----------



## Estrella

What about water Bird for another one? Aren't. there water dragons too? Reem.... I would've loved to write.... but i've been a bit too scatter brained to really get anything good. But I am starting a new Story. i'm putting a few together... connecting dots if you will. i didn't see it before, but all my little stories are just continuing adventures of the each other! So i'm not lazy!  
and i didn't wanna double post... it goes against my rules. hehehehehe. i'll get back to ya on the dragons.


----------



## Lantarion

LOL reem. 
And yes, there are water-dragons.
The general race of 'dragons' is called the Úrui. 'Normal' dragons are called _Oirofóri_, _Oirofúri_ or _Oirocashti_.
The ones that live in water (mostly seas) do not have wings, and look nothing like the Western view of a dragon. They are kind and inteligent, and can hypnotize any animal, &c. These are called the _Issenului_; _issë_ means 'snake', and the old word _úlun_ is a poetic term for 'very deep water'.
Then there is one more clan of Úrui, called the Voloiri. The Alanaric word _voloi_ comes from the suffix _Vë-_ meaning 'green', and the Alanaric word _aloi_, meaning 'wings'. They live, as you might expect, in forests and deep valleys.

That's the basic overview, I haven't gotten much deeper yet.


----------



## Estrella

you've gotten farther then i could.. i don't even know how to type those letters! way cool.


----------



## Liat_ravensong

mutters about the stupid mouse a bit more until friend points out that the twerp over there has it, goes & attacs twerp.......

some things that we make work ( though not when i'm around )


----------



## Liat_ravensong

yup v v good (like all your other poems


----------



## syongstar

*life*

In the morning the rising sun,
is like a young one having fun,
then growing until the power of noon,
has the clarity of the full moon.
Then gently comes the evening shade,
wisdom and knowledge are rearanged.
gathering all with experience,
and mixing it with common sense,
thus finding a new way,
thereby dawns a new day.~~*~~


----------



## reem

i have found that things never work, whether i AM there or NOT!! but most usually just when i'm there...i think to spite me.
reem


----------



## reem

i have discovered that i am such a fickle person that i cant decide about anything!! but i think i'll stick to reading for the timebeing....maybe i should just liit myself to making sketches of the world that i want to place y story in....but that means that i have to learn how to actually draw...so it will be sometime before i get anything done....ho hum...life is so depressing soetimes...especially for the untallented. sigh
reem


----------



## HLGStrider

> For what felt like years he trugged through the snow.



Take out the the. . . this line needs to be shorter somehow. . .hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...

It felt like years; he trugged through snow

?


Otherwise very nice.


----------



## Estrella

lol.... I took it easy for awhile. now i have a story going again! There's nothing wrong with a little down time, reem.


----------



## syongstar

*oak*

oak tree standing tall and strong,
bless us with your holy song,
healing,wisdom ,and life energy,
that makes us whole and sets us free.
Holy oak of earth and sky,
bless us in all we try,
bring us ever closer to Home,
Everywhere we roam.
~~*~~


----------



## reem

sure, if it was a LITTLE down time, then no problem...but CONSTANT downtime is anothing thing completely!! oh wel, i guess it's just that some people have it, and other dont.......hm....well, let us now cpnsintrate on those who DO, so Lanty, please procede to enlighten us
reem


----------



## Lonna

*Moonlight*

The moon wakes me up at midnight, 
slanting into my window that overlooks the forest. 
I slip out of bed and notice how the moonlight 
touches the new mahogany desk, 
coating the red wood with a thin plane of white light. 
The moonlight coats the black laptop and the chair I sit at, 
and the carpet by my feet. 
I step out into the plane of moonlight, 
and it covers my aching, nerve-damaged feet 
with a silvery beauty 
for those few seconds that I stand there. 

And I look out the window, 
at the moon shining through the cedar trees, 
caught partly in their branches, 
forming patterns on the forest zones 
of boughs and treetrunks and smaller oaks 
and manzanitas and uneven ground. 
The moon touches the stone steps 
leading up our slope to a path 
and a single bench by the streambed.

And I think, there is a kind of strange, 
fantastic beauty in nonfiction.


----------



## Estrella

I didn't know we were endarkened? hehehehe - I wanna be enlightened too!.


----------



## goldmare

Some of the poem confused me, so I looked it up on the web and I found a few typos that maybe you should fix so that people can understand it better:

rat or the stoat (not of)

club-footed (not footer)

Let them not make me a stone (not "make a stone")

Sorry, I must seem really picky to you, but when I found out what it should have said, it made more sense to me, and I think if you change these things it might make more sense to others as well, especially the last one.


----------



## Evenstar373

*Part of a powem*

I was asked to put a pice of this on here so here it is

And there he stood 
noble proud and strong.
An evil shadow could not pass over him
HE was pure light 
Kingly he seemed 
HE had no flaw... but even He was tempted by the evil one
But he defetied him by the most powerfull wepon HE smote him in his tracks

I need to know what you think so tell me


----------



## HLGStrider

It's nice. . .who are we talking about, however?

Frodo? Aragorn? I can see how it could apply to both and not apply to both. . .I'll go with Frodo.

This is assuming this is Tolkien, of course. . .It could be Jesus.

defetied; defeated

powem: poem

powerfull: powerful

wepon: weapon


----------



## reem

oops:embarassed: hehe! spelling mistakes, sorry bout that!! even with the book infront of me imanage to make spelling mistakes!! how to i fix it?
reem


----------



## Evenstar373

thank you i was in a hurry when i typed it


----------



## HLGStrider

No problem. You aren't the worst speller on the board by a long shot. Some people you need a translater just to read their posts!


----------



## Thomas Baggins

Great peom Dim! I like it a-lot, I wish I had the gift of peotry.


Gornien/Aravorn


----------



## Lantarion

I liked that a LOT as well! Really good; and that rhyme scheme is one which makes most poems sound terribly forced and unnatural; there's no avoiding it unless you're a master poet, like me hem hem (kidding, kidding ), but you did a great job with it. 
And as for the


> For what felt like years he trugged through the snow.


I think it's ok. It depends how you read a/the poem. I wasn't looking for any partiular beat, so the length of that line didn't ruffle the mien at all.. In fact, it's sort of onomatopoetic: he's *trudging* (note spelling!! ) through snow for what seems like years, i.e. a damn long time, so having a particularly long sentence to describe that fits nicely.  
It's true though, it sounds slightly odd when no other line in the stanza is anywhere as long.. Maybe if you added two more syllables into the second-last line in that stanza, it would flow better.
The only part I didn't like as much as the rest was the end; it was really sappy, and "Hollywood" floated across my mind at that.. But there's nothing wrong with a happy ending, nothing at all. Poeple who actually _aim_ for tragic, sorrowful endings usually end up giving off an aura of trying too hard. 

But a marvelous poem, Dimatron!!


----------



## syongstar

*lona's moonlight*

beautiful words.something I wonder if fiction is a living thoughtform in the imagination~~*~~


----------



## HLGStrider

I hate sad endings. . .hate with a purple passion. . .I can bear them if the writing is good, but I don't like them all the same.


----------



## Celebthôl

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *I hate sad endings. . .hate with a purple passion. . .I can bear them if the writing is good, but I don't like them all the same. *


Did you hate the end of LOTR then?


----------



## HLGStrider

Well, as I've said other places, I didn't find it all that sad. Frodo went to a beautiful place. Sam went home and had a daughter on his knee. . .I wish I had a daughter on my knee. . .

To me it was a very good ending. I don't want my characters to end up kings and queens all the time. I think the happiest ending is married with kids, which is what Sam achieved, so yes, I found it happy, and yes, I liked it. . .

I didn't like the story about Turin, however. . .It was well written but very sad so I got all depressed.


----------



## Lonna

*I Finished my Book!*

Thanks, Syongstar, for the compliment. 

Hey, everyone, I finished my nonfiction/ficiton (?) book, my sequel to "Crossing the Chemo Room" (my true cancer survival story). The sequel is called "I Saw You in the Moon." It took 3 years to write and almost killed me! I am so sick of facts and research. It's back to fantasy for me! I'm going to write book 2 of my "Selah of the Summit" fantasy series, about a slave girl from the hot valley who finds freedom in the mountains and then returns to the desert to free more slaves.

Anyway, if anyone is interested, you can read the first few chapters of all my books (with photos) for free on my website (below).

I'm off to New Zealand August 1, for the entire month, along with my husband Edd and 2 kids, Jessica and Little Frodo (Jonathan). We get to see where they filmed LOTRS! I'll take lots of photos and write about it. The local newspaper I work for will publish my New Zealand articles. So I actually get paid (a little).

Have a great rest of the summer, all.


----------



## Dimatron

Thanks for your reply guys!
So it has a cheesy ending?!
I just "felt" that i couldnt let him die. He tried so hard!


----------



## Thomas Baggins

I know youm started this to have people talk about your peom Dim, but I have to say this. Turin's tale is possibly my favorite of all Tolkien's writings becuase I have written a story in which the charecter has his sword it somehow makes the ending not as sad but the part where what's her name falls in the river isn't cool, at least she could have lived. Anyway I personally like your ending Dimatron, while seeming somewhat different then the rest of the peom, (in that it's happy) it still is a ble to convey a happiness which lacking would make the peom not as good, in my opinion. So in conclusion, I like Turin's story, and I like your peom, both with there elements of unmatchingness *makes up word* to the rest of the work.


----------



## HLGStrider

Matchlessness would be less unweildy. . .

I was depressed for three days after I read that story!


----------



## Thomas Baggins

Yeah it is very depressing but, if every story were happy then, well, I guess there's nothing wrong with that, hmmmmmmm. I would like it better if No one died and Turin went off and lived-happily-ever-after, but Tolkien wrote it, not me, and Lord know's, he's a much better author than me. And yes I'll remember matchlessness for next time, thanks!


----------



## HLGStrider

I thought there could at least be one family member who lived and carried on the family name. I just don't prefer it when everybody dies.


----------



## Thomas Baggins

Yeah, me niether.


----------



## Liat_ravensong

beautiful...


----------



## Dwarf Lord

The Untouchables
There they are
and there thay stay
forever shall they play
the song that harbours my soul

so fare yet ugly
they are to me
to touch to feel
would be to live in ecstacy

yet there they are
and there they stay
too far, too close
for my hand to stray

to touch to feel 
would be to live in ecstacy
but for me there is only to see
for untouchable they are to me

The Night
I only whish to walk at night
when the land is filled with shadow
yet filled with light for all to see
light from the stars
and light from the silver eye far above
far they are, but close they seem
filling the land with a disguise
masking the colors with darkness, silvery-grey
It gives shape to such things that have not
such as the wind, mighty wind
that blows giving to all things
new life, new movement, new speech
But from all this I hide among my sheets
forever to sleep in ignorance
truly ignorance is not always bliss!

Untitled
sometimes I fear that I am not what I wish. Not merely a loving soul that lives for others. But an ugly, ungrateful, stubborn boy! Surely those around do see it, but they pass it by as if it were nothing. Am I wrong? Surely they would not want to hear my banterings of selfishness.
If I were to have to defend myself against accusations of lust and greed. Would I stand to make a point, or would someone stand for me to make a point? Not if there were none willing to stand. Surely I am not as I see: An Ugly, Ungrateful, Stubborn Boy! There are those that truley know, Deep deep down inside I too am an imprisoned, kind soul.



DWARF LORD


----------



## Dimatron

i HOPE YOU DONT MEEN ME !!!

My spelling is awful...

Nice poem by the way! Maybe some more hints of who its about? gandalf?


----------



## Dimatron

*Please dont laugh! This is a lovey-dovey poem! i dont normally do those! be gentil!!!*

I normally wouldnt have done it but to my own surprise i wrote a poem of love-rejection! who me? yes me!!

Dont laugh though...its about this girl...





I would have held you close through cold,harsh years.
I would have vanquished all your fears.
But you didnt let me dry your tears.
When i dare to speak you cover your ears.




Locked Doors

I lose control when i catch a glimpse of you.
My heart leaps confirming that my love for you is true.

From the begining my heart and mind are yours.
But your love i crave is behind locked doors.

The keys to your love will never be mine.
And i adore you to much to ever cross the line.

I would never try and break those doors that hold me back.
I sit and try to realise which assets do i lack.

I wish there was a way for the truth to be reviled.
But my thoughts i never want to tell, inside me they are sealed.

I am afraid you will reject my feelings burning just for you.
Then if you break my heart i will never find a new.

I will get used to being lost and sad.
Always crying over the love i never had.

No matter what,i will love you still.
Although i know you never will.


----------



## HLGStrider

I think I was right about it being Jesus, though she never directly affirmed it.

You have been spelling than Celebthol, Dim, which he will not mind me saying, because he seems to be proud of it.


----------



## Lonna

*New Zealand*

Hey, everyone,

New Zealand is so incredibly beautiful. We're on the Trail of the Ring, checking out sites where the films were made. I'll post photos on my website when I get back.

They've got mountains, beaches, jungles . . .

Take care, all,


----------



## elithraniel

Dimatron! That was really good, I'm not laughing at all! I thought it was very pretty and it is very poetic! I really enjoyed it!


----------



## elithraniel

Dimatron, you are quiet the poet.
I have never written a soldier poem; but know I think I'll have to try. I love to write but I haven't really found where my talent lies yet!
And it was very beautiful! I don't think you need to change anything unless you feel the same way about the long(er) line. I really agree with Lantarion.

Keep writing!
Elithraniel


----------



## Arebeth

Someone said he was dying.
I was singing for
The voice. The leaders of
Impossibility were walking,
In front of me.

And I was in love,
and I guessed,
what they had to say.
It all was lost and my dreams
had come too late.

It was the very last day
But they just didn't care.
They were laughing,and
The gleam in their eyes
Was still there.

I am afraid of each morning.
I am afraid of his tears.
But I know, I won't be there
On the very last day.

(Please excuse my bad English, I tried to translate it from French. Written 7 months ago)


----------



## Arebeth

Really good poem. Wish I could write something like that.
Just some lines to share (not that good, but it's the first time I write "poetry" directly in English, so they mean something to me)

_His eyes became darker and darker_ 
_His voice became an lost mist;_ 
_For my love was falling forever_ 
_Where even myths do not exist._

Why am I so scared?


----------



## Arebeth

If you come around here, would you please just post what you think? I can stand bad comments, you know...


----------



## Dimatron

great poem Lúthien!! really good...
my poems are still in quite plain english,,,
but i write alot of dark poems aswell...not as good as yours!!


The Compass of Time

The Compass of Time now points to the North
The Compass struck twelve times
Now is the time when shadows emerge
And the voices of spirits climb

Now is the time, when the Gate
To the Dark Realm is unlocked
And the Passage to light and hope
Is well and truly blocked

Thin faces mourn and dark Elves jear
Haunting the living Souls
Evil Curses can be heared
When the night wind blows

The Trees wisper secretly
In an Ancient tongue of old
Which make the living stop and Shiver
As if bitten by the Cold

Lost Souls wander through the Night
There voices Rip and Tear
We are bound to the Darkest Depths
they cry out in despare 

When the Compass of Time points to the North
Go...Run...Hide
For then the Realm of all things Dark is closest to our World.
Gates open when the Compass points North
Gates to endless paths...
Shadows will emerge...Lost Souls will wander...
When the Compass of Time Points North...


time waster?


----------



## Lantarion

Hey, there are some great poems here!! You know what would make them perfect? For them to be in the 'POETRY' thread! 
But seriously, excellent poetry.. I just wrote one off the top of my head, I think I'll post it.


----------



## Lantarion

It was very nice Arebeth; lovely, and yet sort of stinging. 

Here's a poem I just wrote; I finished watching a movie called "Donnie Darko" a moment ago, and apart from being the greatest movie in the world (imo) it ¨touhced me very deeply.. And I tried somehow to connect both my turbulent thoughts and a to summarize the fantastic and disturbing movie.. ANyway, it's sort of stream of consciousness, so bear with me. 


O wraith! Imperception
waft alongside as steam;
that clear hem that forth
pulses from vaults of night.
Scented and hovering, lend me
thy hood and tremorous cape,
be scytheless, bladeless and naked
in a form without form, laughing
but standing still and staring.
If I fear thee, what do I fear?
In what bottomless wells, what discs
of endless fire and water, what pools
well-lit like Eden would I gaze upon
and question? Then be not wraith but
glass rather, distortable but never to be
controlled; O blend thy lights! but rinse
with tears what little reality we are
witness to; we shall forgive thee,
though time knows mercy not, not fear
Set in place, motionless like that curved white neck;
vivacious, in everlasting repose; violent with
burning, that glowing ice and muttering frosts
formless, soundless (but far from silent)
detected by none and with naught

O wraith! lend me thy hood and tremorous cape
Thus from dark ocean, unto dark ocean, shall I escape


----------



## Dimatron

*sleep my child*

Hey poets...
Ive come up with yet another time waster, that i like to call a poem.
Am i allowed to post poems about vampires? 
I wrote it because i tried to give vampires a good side... 

anyway here it is...



Sleep my child

A baby boy in a cradle lies.
His mother stands by his side.
She rocks the cradle gentily,
her sadness trying to hide.

She smiles at her baby boy,
but their is sadness in her eyes.
She straightens out the blanket,
under which her baby lies.

“Hush my baby, sleep my child”
“My leave i now must take”
“I shall return before the dawn,
to be here when you wake”

“Be quiet now, sleep my child”
She kissed her sons blonde head.
She silently walked out the room,
with a quick and anxious tread.

She hated leaving her son alone.
All he had in the world was she.
But it was for her sons own good.
Her deeds he must not see.

Deep inside she felt a craving,
impossible to ignore.
A dying thirst for human blood.
Unquenched for evermore.

She had not seen the sun in ages.
Trapped in an endless night.
With nothing but her thirst for blood,
and fear of the light.

She searched all night, and then she found
the man who had to die.
To quench her thirst for one more night,
before the dawn is nigh.

She sank her teeth into his neck.
His life she took alone.
Although she loved the taste of blood,
her son was on his own.

With dawn approaching, she ran back,
to her only pride and joy.
She felt so guilty so unclean,
watching her sleeping, baby boy.

His was lying in his cradle.
So innocent, so pure.
And his mother wept, so ashamed.
She was cursed for evermore.

“Sleep my child, rest in eaze.
Your mother is by your side.
She loves you so, you are all she has.
You are her joy and pride.”

“Sleep my child, my innocent boy,
as pure as mountain streams.
May all things sweet and good,
come and dominate your dreams.


~sleep my child~


----------



## Lantarion

Hmm, not bad at all! A little tacky in places, and the rhyming could use some work.. But a touching bit of poetry nonetheless. *sniff*

You know what would make it perfect? For it to be in the 'POETRY' thread!!  [SIZE=0.5]<--- I should make that my freakin' signature..[/SIZE]


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Arabeth it's gorgeous!  I LOVE that poem...
Can you post it in the original french so I can see what it reads like in that language too?
Becuase the translation is amazing!


----------



## Zale

Both poems are excellent; Lúthien, have you heard the Manic's "She Is Suffering"? It says pretty much the same thing as your poem, except musically.


----------



## Zale

In the poetry thread? What about those of us (or is it just me) that rarely look in there? Are we to be denied these works of art?
What good side of vampires does this illustrate, precisely?
Easy, not eazy, while I'm being critical; apart from that, I pronounce it faultless. It rhymes an' all...


----------



## Dimatron

I was trying to show that vampires were cabable of love aswell.
Nobody ever said that they werent, i just thought it was a good idea...

lantarion hates it for some reason!!!
tacky?


----------



## Arebeth

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Arabeth it's gorgeous!  I LOVE that poem...
> Can you post it in the original french so I can see what it reads like in that language too?
> Becuase the translation is amazing!  *



Thank you so much Wonks. I know it's not so good but thank you.
Ok. So here's the French version. (it's not really rhymed or anything, I usually don't write in the "poetic form", so please forgive me.)

Le tout dernier jour.

On m'a dit qu'il allait mourir.
Toujours, je chantais, pour sa Voix.
Les grands maîtres, de l'Impossible
Encore, marchaient devant moi.

Et comme je l'aimais.
J'ai deviné.
Ce qu'ils diraient...
Que tout était perdu, qu'encore,
Mes rêves s'attardaient.

C'était le tout dernier jour,
Mais ils ne s'en souciaient pas.
Ils riaient, riaient et
Cette lueur, dans les yeux.
Demeurait.

J'ai peur de chaque matin,
Et j'ai peur de ses larmes.
Mais je sais, je n'y serai pas
En ce tout dernier jour.


----------



## HLGStrider

Can Vampires reproduce during vampire hood?    

Elgee has weird ideas enough without this. . .it rhymes nice, but the subject matter is odd. . .I like it other than that. . .


----------



## reem

*A Plant's Life*

i originally wrote this as a song to be played on the guitar, but it sounds good as a poem just the same:

A Plant's Life

Growing and growing
Through darkness and morning
And leaning to
The shreads of sunlight.

Inhaling, exhaling,
Intwining and trailing
Through moldy cracks
Survival in flight.

Of beauty
knowing no bounds
Interwaeving like laughter
With intricate sounds.

Extending and bending;
A journey never ending
To a climax
A zenith in hight.

Then lowering and dieing,
Like soft music sighing
And reaching 
The end of long plight.


----------



## Estella Bolger

Ah, tis a most beautiful of poems. Well written and explores the hidden strength of a plant. Kinda like Sam, or is that just me?


----------



## reem

ah!! i have exposed my Hobbitish tendancies have i?!
i thank you for the praise!!
reem


----------



## Aglarthalion

Reem, that was really a great poem. I enjoyed the style and flow of the words, which explore with detail something which we would rarely otherwise think about. Good job.


----------



## Elendil3119

*Darkness behind, Darkness ahead*

This is my first poem ever. I don't believe I've even written two lines that rhyme before.   I wrote this at 12 o'clock last night on some sticky tabs, so that might come through in the poem. Constructive criticism is encouraged; nay, _commanded_!  (The last few lines are very obviously religious, so feel free to ignore them if you like.) I don't know much about poetic styles or symmetry, so it'd be great if someone could help me set up this poem in a more 'correct' format. Anyways, here goes:

In terror I shrink,
from the darkness behind
Through the shadows of the night,
I flee my own mind
Long I have suffered,
long I will weep
Pain which knows no healing,
no respite, no sleep
This night I am dreaming,
as I lie awake
My troubles are gaining,
my endurance must break
The past that I fear,
or the future instead
Darkness behind, 
and Darkness ahead
May God give me strength, 
in my hour of need
His commandments to follow,
His wisdom to heed
In times of distress,
when hope is no more
There is nothing left,
but faith in the Lord


----------



## Eliot

Ah, very nice indeed, Elendil.  I really liked it a lot.


----------



## Aglarthalion

That's a really good poem, Elendil. I can see from the words that you did write it late at night, because they are certainly portraying emotion which reflects that situation.


----------



## reem

pretty soon i won't be able to support my head!!
reem


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

Thanks!  I'm not sure I've heard of it. I'll look it up though.


----------



## malazac

the poem can only be true if she was bitten during labour ofafter the birth . people who have been turend in to vampires are dead meaning all there body dies do you think corpses can have chilldren as well . so no vampires can not have chilldren


----------



## Lonna

*Fall Poetry Contest*

It's the first Day of Fall
Come One; Come All
to the Contest of Wits
Words, Rhyme, and Bits!

I'm posting the Fall Poetry Contest in The Prancing Pony. Just post your poems. The deadline is October 15. 

Categories:

--Rhymed Verse
--Free Verse (no obvious rhymes)
--Narative Poem (tells a story)
--Funny Poem
--Descriptive Poem (images--nature or something)

I'll be the judge, 
if that's OK with you all 
(I have a Master's degree in poetry
which took me a while).

By the way, I've just posted my best photos of New Zealand on my website. Check them (and our travel adventure stories) out and tell me what you think.


----------



## HLGStrider

Autumn Has Begun

Wood smoke in the air
The ripening of the pear
The dimming of the sun
Autumn has begun

The wind is growing cold
Leaves are turning gold
Time for soccer fun
Autumn has begun

The sky's a dismal gray
The geese they cannot stay
School is not so fun
Autumn has begun.




Whoops! I just read closer and realized it didn't have to be about fall. ..blush. . .I'll get a new poem.


----------



## Bethelarien

*Rhymed verse*

Hm...I've never entered one of these contests before. Since it doesn't have to be about fall, I'll put this one in. (It's the only poem I've ever written.)


Lost

They say you never realize how much you love someone until they're gone.
They say you never realize how much you need someone until they're not there.
They say you never realize how much you treasure someone until they've moved on.
I never really believed all that; in fact, I didn't ever really care.

I sit by the window and think of everything you've done for me,
And I realize that I can never repay you, no matter how long I try to.
I sit underneath your tree and think of how many times you saved me,
From others, from myself-I could never do what I have done without you.

But now that you're gone, I'm completely lost.
My mind is reeling, my feelings in chaos.
To lose on you love is a terrible thing-
But to lose a parent is even worse.

It's been more than four years since the day you left me,
But still it seems like yesterday.
You loved me as your own since the day you met me,
Yet when I needed you most, God took you away.

From a daughter to her father, I want you to know
All the things I never told you before.
And though I know it didn't always show,
I love you-no one could love you more.

You saved my happiness, my faith, my life;
Both you and your beloved wife.
Now you're gone, it's just Mom and me,
But things aren't as bad as they could be.

So this to you is my final goodbye,
And as I kneel by your grave I start to cry.
I don't think I'll ever know why;
Instead, I can only hope and try.
Inside my heart is an empty hole
Sometimes I feel like I'm losing control.
I want you to know how much I miss you
And I want you to know how much I love you
All I want is to make you proud.

~*Goodbye, Dad, parting is hard, but our reunion will be sweet.*~


----------



## Lonna

*Fall Poetry Contest*

It's the first Day of Fall
Come One; Come All
to the Contest of Wits
Words, Rhyme, and Bits!

I'm posting the Fall Poetry Contest in The Prancing Pony. Just post your poems. Poets can submit as many poems as they wish. The deadline is October 15. 

Categories (please mark your poem with a category):

--Rhymed Verse
--Free Verse (no obvious rhymes)
--Narative Poem (tells a story)
--Funny Poem
--Descriptive Poem (images--nature or something)

I'll be the judge, 
if that's OK with you all 
(I have a Master's degree in poetry
which took me a while).

Kalita is the 2nd Judge, and we need a 3rd as tie-breaker. Anyone interested can PM me or reply to this post. Thanks!

By the way, I've just posted my best photos of New Zealand on my website. Check them (and our travel adventure stories) out and tell me what you think.


----------



## Lantarion

Those categories seem a bit limited.. Shouldn't we have a free-verse or stream of consciousness category, or the like?


----------



## Lantarion

These don't have to be Fall-related, do they? I will probably write one anyway, but here's entry no. 1.  
The category is something like Descriptive/Stream of Consciousness/Freeverse.. Let the judges decide. 


O wraith! Imperception
waft alongside as steam;
that clear hem that forth
pulses from vaults of night.
Scented and hovering, lend me
thy hood and tremorous cape,
be scytheless, bladeless and naked
in a form without form, laughing
but standing still and staring.
If I fear thee, what do I fear?
In what bottomless wells, what discs
of endless fire and water, what pools
well-lit like Eden would I gaze upon
and question? Then be not wraith but
glass rather, distortable but never to be
controlled; O blend thy lights! but rinse
with tears what little reality we are
witness to; we shall forgive thee,
though time knows mercy not, not fear
Set in place, motionless like that curved white neck;
vivacious, in everlasting repose; violent with
burning, that glowing ice and muttering frosts
formless, soundless (but far from silent)
detected by none and with naught

O wraith! lend me thy hood and tremorous cape
Thus from dark ocean, unto dark ocean, shall I escape


----------



## Dimatron

come on guys dont get all scientific and realistic on me!!!


----------



## Lonna

*Free Verse*

Lanty, 

The "Free Verse" category should cover anything other than traditional (rhymed, metered) poetry. Free verse should be fine for stream of consciousness, shape peoms, or whatever. Go for it!


----------



## Kelonus

Journey of Heroes (Descriptive)
Roaring thunders in the sky,
the sound of heroes passing
by.

Many days, many nights, the many
weathers during the fight.

A fight against the darkness, a fight
for the light.

A fight that gives a journey to those
who become heroes.

-My poem and I hoped you liked it all. Please dont try to steal it-


----------



## Estrella

descriptive poem.

Moonlit Meditation Kitty

A lone cat paw
bats at my freshly washed
calf as though my cat
decided it were worth the
effort for my
forgetful eyes to 
gain her point of view. Upon
hearing her pleading Meow,
I pick her up as she
jumps into my arms,
kneading my neck,
like I were sour dough

My cat sits on the toilet seat while I brush my hair,
never seeming to move, paws tucked firmly beneath her.
Of course she can’t fool me, she can’t hide her eyes-
Poems leaping from her meditation prone mind to my own. She’s
queen of her own temple someplace, sometime.
Rarely does she visit, and tries to hide the fact, but
she cant’ fool me. She sits between a bust of Bast and Akhmet,
traveling on gold silk pillows to Diana’s temple via sleep.

Unlike me she has business to attend to, yet she still teaches me the
value in silence and the subtle art of the gaze.
When I wake up in the morning she yawns and blinks,
Examining the light beams bouncing off the wall as though a
yogi like herself were common place enough, and the
zodiac keeps marching on as she falls back asleep.
~estrella


----------



## Lossengondiel

Love that flows in my veins still springs eternal. It blinds all that I see until
I cannot see the truth that lies so clearly in front of me.
Fear grips my core, shaking me, shaking me, sending me spiraling into a world of hurt and pain.
My heart freezes, my emotions run cold, and I lay silent and dormant to the world.
The pain eats my skin, heartache tears me apart, anxiety drives me mad, and I never know when it will start again.
Will I ever be able to free myself from you? Will I ever again regain my heart?
Oh, requiem, requiem, save my soul and set me free!


----------



## Lossengondiel

Free-verse/rhyming...I think...


Love that flows in my veins still springs eternal. It blinds all that I see until
I cannot see the truth that lies so clearly in front of me.
Fear grips my core, shaking me, shaking me, sending me spiraling into a world of hurt and pain.
My heart freezes, my emotions run cold, and I lay silent and dormant to the world.
The pain eats my skin, heartache tears me apart, anxiety drives me mad, and I never know when it will start again.
Will I ever be able to free myself from you? Will I ever again regain my heart?
Oh, requiem, requiem, save my soul and set me free!


----------



## Lossengondiel

Narrative/free-verse...I think...oh well,

I will haunt you for the rest of your life.
Everywhere you turn, you shall see me follow;
In every woman's eyes, you shall see mine;
With every touch, you shall feel my skin;
With every kiss, you shall feel the brush of my lips;
With every caress, you shall feel my beating heart;
And when you fall asleep at night I, I shall be there beside you, watching you as you sleep, haunting your dreams, and making you wish that you had never let me go.


----------



## Manveru

*A Thousand Years* (Rhymed Verse)

_A Thousand Years
'Tis not enough
To appease my ears
Athirst of Your laugh.

A Thousand Paths
Through ice and sand
I'd swiftly pass
Just to hold Your hand.

A Thousand Lives
I desire not
'Cause life without You
Is worthless, is naught._


----------



## Lantarion

Lo! What fire mounts the trees?
they bend the faithless sceptic's knees
Flames, O leap in enterprise
and die not by the awe-filled breeze

Erupt, ignite, explode once more
litter nature's ancient floor
With tongues that red and yellow glow
that burn and burn, but never roar

Green is turned to blazen red
from its youth to patience led
Burn with ardor, burn with glee
ere falling to your sleepy bed

Above us flame as seas doth run
lit by heaven's mighty Sun
waves that dance to Wind-smith's tune
Whisper songs, long hence begun

Then as the skies let fall their beads
extinguishing the sacred seas
So they fall, but soon the Yule
will blanket them in chastity


A little autumn for you there.. Rhymed vers,e I suppose (AABA).


----------



## HLGStrider

rhyming. ..

though the oddest rhyming I've ever done. . .no meter whatsoever.

Silence Alone
March 5th, 2002

A name, a heart, a love, a life,
So much wrapped in one who knows not
Without a struggle or a fight,
In this maudlin web was I, too readily, caught.
He breathes; he walks; he lives his life,
Unaware of me or the longings within my heart.
I sometimes long to open up,
To give the end a chance to end, or perhaps a chance to start.
To love is strange, but stranger still,
Is to love unloved, to love and not tell, nor hope to.
Not to write, speak, or hint to him,
That the emotions inside me, the fires, are so true,
And yet it is for him, this boy,
I love and love as he walks further, further away.
Perhaps if I could speak, yell out "I love you!"
Would he not walk but run, or hope beyond hope would he stay?
For what is love and who can know?
God does, for His love is pure and strong and real beyond our sphere.
My love is but a shadow to God's, a flimsy thing.
Love is a shadow to me, something forced to cring, shiver, blush, and fear.
Yet beyond hope, I hope on, forever.
Beyond reality I've stepped, into a forever, eternal dream.
Is my dream of love or just romance, fantasy?
Is there reality and love? Is it ever as hoped for or always as it will seem?
Truth fights love, at times I think.
It says grow up, for he has, grown up and forgotten what there was to be forgot,
What little there was, yet so much remains!
Will I ever find him as mine, my love? Will I find what I've so long sought?


----------



## Kelonus

A Feeling From Within (Rhyme)

A feeling from within, reveals
to a person themself what
they can do. Felt from within,
an action may be done.

To help, to save, to give anyway.
A feeling of goodness from within.

Those with hearts that are good,
get these feelings from within.


----------



## Faceless God

*....*

Flow:

Life
Bleak nefarious world of endless torment, created an imperfect being by a perfect creator; living in a vile world of decaying nothingness; the purification fires of the almighty and all knowing God of perfection await our immortal and undying souls in the inner most circles of Hell; our unworthy carcasses of weakness and sin are marks of our imperfection; worthless, wretched, insignificant slaves in the almighty chess game of Our All Mighty Lord, constrained to live this life of misery and anguish, pawns of God the Perfection; Judgement Day awaits where we will plead for his almighty, divine mercy that we might be spared from the bane of his enternal prison of fiery agony.


Hell Awaits:

Pointless eternity of bitter torment, trapped here on this plane of existence by this mere body of mortal flesh. Consumed by dreaded knowledge that the fires burn, which the creator has set for our souls; to purify these sacks of flesh molded into his image, for him to demand for his mercy on Judgement day, for the crimes that he created us to commit, WE BURN!!!! 


Shakspearan Sonet: Flawed......


“Honorable” Knights


Knights, the most honorable of all men. 
With swords of sharpened metal, always set.
To protect the public and thine own kin.	Thy morals and honor are at unrest.

You rape, slaughter, plunder, Where is thine honor?
Evilness radiates off you, kill yourself. 
You are full of noble taint of your father.
You protect yourselves, your power, your wealth.



You saucy, saucy knaves, you baneful knights. You have earned an eternity of pain.
Your malice and cruelty reach new heights.
As you enter into hell’s domain. 
You shall walk the path of eternal pain.


----------



## HLGStrider

Narrative

A Perculiar Steed
December 31st, 2001

The book which you're about to read
Is about a most peculiar steed.
It starts over a century ago
(A century's a hundred years, you know.)

Yes, in old Oregon, there was
A cowboy by the name of Gus.
He was the strangest, old cowpoke.
The others thought him quite a joke.

Now all cowboys must ride, of course.
Their preferable mount is called a horse,
But Gus he found a horse too high,
A fact that made the others sigh.

"Now, Gus," said good old Salem Bill,
"We ride horses, and you will.
After all, and this aint just talk, 
If you don't ride, you'll have to walk."

But good, old Gus stuck to his guns
Despite his fellows' jibes and puns.
For after all, a horse is tall,
And Gus. . .well. . .He was kinda small.

So Gus set out with just a rope
To fulfil his lifelong hope. 
"There must be a steed as short as I,"
Said little Gus with a heart felt sigh.

He talked to rabbits, a duck, and a goose.
When desperate he even consulted moose,
But poor Gus couldn't find a ride
That made him feel just right inside.

He climbed Mt. Hood to the very peak
And skipping rocks, he crossed Browns Creek.
Over trees and rocks and field
His stubborn hope refused to yeild.

His wanderings brough him to deserts sands
Far out past the baddest lands.
It was there that he spied a beast
That did not displease him in the least.

It was a reptile with lime green eyes.
It had lime green scales on lime green thighs.
"Well, Yeeha!" Gus gave a shout. 
"Now this is what I'm talkin' 'bout."

He put his rope around its throat
(He'd kept it hidden beneath his coat)
"Come on Lima," for so he called it,
But Lima liked ropes not one bit.

Lima pulled and Lima fought.
"Maybe you're not as perfect as I thought,"
Was Gus's sigh as on he pulled.
"Come on, Lima, it's getting cold."

Finally the lizard relented
(Though she hadn't quite repented),
Oh yes, she could bide her time,
That sneaky lizard, the color of lime.

And so he rode her into town
With his ten gallon hat on like a crown.
Oh and how those cowboys stared.
"Hey, Gus! Your horse has been 'unhaired.'"

"It's not a horse." Gus did smile.
"This is my new rep-i-tile!"
"Wow," said Bill of Salem fame.
"Oregon will never be the same."

Gus entered The Dalles Rodeo.
"You can't without a horse, you know,"
Said Salem Bill with a big frown.
"At least you can't in our small town."

"Oh let him in!" the cowpokes cried.
"This is something that must be tried!"
And Salem Bill was forced to yeild
When the whole populace had appealed.

And so Gus entered the rodeo ring,
And Lima began to jump and spring.
Oh Lima was the finest mount.
She made the horses seem no count.

Oh but Lima, she was so devious,
Up flew Gus (His wounds were grieveous).
Down he went, upon his tail,
His cries and shouts to no avail.

Away streaked Lima, his former pet.
She slithered off into the red sunset.
"Come back!" Gus cried. "You bad lizard. 
I'll hunt you down and roast your gizzard."

But Lima to him paid no heed.
She wasn't quite the perfect steed.
Now poor Gus must ride a horse
Which is the natural thing, of course.
####

Rhyming

My Dragon
May 27th, 2002

My dragon ate the Milky Way.
Why he did, I cannot say.
My dragon cast some magic spells.
Stars glinted off his shiny scales.
My dragon danced a magic dance
Along the roar just south of France.
My dragon flashed, sparks flew like rain.
He shimmered all through Sunny Spain.
My dragon flies through dragon dreams.
He swiftly swims through dragon streams.
My dragon has legs, a tail, and wings.
I love the things my dragon brings.
###


----------



## Faceless God

Narrative:



Ages Past

Ages past and never known, 
The grey stories of old, lost and never told,
Gone forever, sorry to tell, 
The long black winters, the summers of Hell,
The North and South clashed and slashed, 
The East and West was were neutrality laxed,

The magical creatures of all that is good,
Came out of hiding in their wood, 
They set the balance of the world alright,
Slaughtering, slaying, everything in site,

Thus did they cleanse the world,
And sow the seeds for the herald above,
Down he came, clothed in glory, 
Bringing life and peace back to the story,
The poor, weak mortals came back three fold,
Begging, praying to the Gods of old, 
They did repent, and thus forgiven,
But have not gone unscathed, neh, neither their children,
Thus they have been branded for all time,
With the sins of lust, truth and lie.


----------



## Kelonus

Feelings Through A Journey: Won or Lost (Descriptive)

Couragous to fight, victory in sight.

The journey seems hard, not sure if
able to be done.

A feeling of losing, the heart and soul
starts bruising.

A loss of something, angered to avenge.

Hope is lost, the victory is fading.

Confidence restored the battle continues
or
Giving up, within ones self loses.

The Journey is won or is the Journey a Lost?
Decide.


----------



## Thuringwethil

Free-verse (obviously), and descriptive (I guess). And typical coming from a country where we have world record suicide frequency.. 

*Shoreline*

Water is dark
Moon has no reflection
Sand is cold

She's gone

They said it was wrong
A perversion
A sin
A disease

Six months of white walls
White pills
White coats

She's gone

She cried when they came
She cried when they took me
She ran here
She stood here watching the water
She cried here for me
She cried here for us

She's gone

I hear sirens
They are coming again
They want me back

Another six months?
Six years?

No more

I want to be with her again
I follow her
Goodbye mother, no more daughter
Goodbye brother, no more sister
Goodbye white walls, no more me

I follow her

Water is dark


----------



## Kelonus

Feeling's of Darkness (Descriptive)

Feelings of aggression, hate,
and selfishness. Darkness wants
the authority, they dont care for others.

Some fall to darkness, because of lies,
a way to be apart of something, or a
way to make life easy for themselves.

Darkness see's nothing, but darkness.
Light is the beauty darkness may
never see.

Though hope and mercy can still have
a grasp to those of darkness, but for
some, it's not easy.


----------



## Faceless God

Rhymn-


Death

Everyone is condemned to die,
Live the truth, not the lie,
Peace will come once the journey's at end, 
Then thy sins shall be counted and youself condemned,
God shall be seen face to face,
Filling thy soul with all his good grace,
Just for a second tis it received,
But thou weak mind shall not perceive,
Life was given and now taken away,
Tis now time for God and thy judgment day,
Thy heart weeps with a growing sorrow,
Knowing the souls true fate of no hope tomorrow,

God fades away as the setting sun,
No hope to grasp everything is gone,
Eternal anguish awaits in shoel,
For the sins comitted by thy immortal soul,
Thus constrained to live this life of pain,
Suffering for a God all in vain,
No one shall hear us nor answer our prayers,
For we are mere mortals, not given a care.


----------



## Faceless God

Ages Past

Ages past and never known, 
The grey stories of old, lost and never told,
Gone forever, sorry to tell, 
The long black winters, the summers of Hell,
The North and South clashed and slashed, 
The East and West was were neutrality laxed,

The magical creatures of all that is good,
Came out of hiding in their wood, 
They set the balance of the world alright,
Slaughtering, slaying, everything in site,

Thus did they cleanse the world,
And sow the seeds for the herald above,
Down he came, clothed in glory, 
Bringing life and peace back to the story,
The poor, weak mortals came back three fold,
Begging, praying to the Gods of old, 
They did repent, and thus forgiven,
But have not gone unscathed, neh, neither their children,
Thus they have been branded for all time,
With the sins of lust, truth and lie.


Autumn 

Crisp ripe air of autumn’s hand, 
Laying gently over a frozen land,
The sun creeps over the vast horizon,
Chasing the creeping frost to the northern highland,
The sun casts a fresh pale light,
Illuminating everything in site, 

Leaves of red, gold and orange, 
Fall from the trees in growing hordes,
The dark hand of winters chill, 
Grips the land with its cold natured will,
Days grow shorter as winter sets in,
Chilling the body, right through the skin,


Good food, warm company of all thy friends, 
Drives out the loneliness of the cold winter wind, 
Thus, baying winters touch to the storms above, 
Allowing no darkness into this house of love,
Caring and kinship are the embrace, 
Lightening the hearts of all thy so braced,

The sun sets, the party’s done,
Go back to bed and dream of the sun,
Winter sets in blocking the light,
Driving every living thing from site,
The snow falls down in a vast cascading torrent,
Covering every exposed stone or turret,
Streets become slick, sidewalks to ice,
Winters trap to all that are nice,

Stay inside, thinking warm thoughts, 
Bundled up but never lost,
Winters hand shall recede,
Drawing the snow with its concede,
The sun will creep back into the sky,
Warming all who are under its lye,

But this tis’ months away, 
Focus on this very day,
Prepare thyself for the storm ahead,
Embrace it, not bowing your head,
Sprits light and always high, 
Nothing can dampen them,
Not even the dark, brooding sky,
And when the first snowflake touches the ground, 
A silence envelops all that are around, 
The snow is falling from up high,
A dying breath of God’s every lasting sigh,

Everything has been bathed in white, 
Creating a dazzling, marvelous site, 
Thus it begins, the season of winter,
Here in the dead silence of midwinter,
Must go to rest, never hindering, 
The hearths warm calling of warm dreams never-ending,
And here shall thy dwell, awaiting the end,
Of winters brisk chill, always and again.


----------



## Faceless God

Rhyme

Autumn( Revision )

Crisp ripe air of autumn’s hand, 
Lays gently over a frozen land,
The sun creeps over vast horizons,
Chasing the creeping frost to the watching highlands,
The light casts a fresh pale glow,
Illuminating everything in sight, 

Leaves of red, gold and orange, 
Fall from the trees in growing hordes,
Dark hand of late years chill, 
Grips the land with a cold natured will,
Days grow darker as winter sets in,
Chilling the body, right through the skin,

Good food, warm company of all thy friends, 
Drives out loneliness of the cold winter wind, 
Thus, baying winters touch to the storms above, 
Allowing no sadness into this house of love,
Caring and kinship are the embrace, 
Lightening the hearts of all thy so braced,

The world grows dreary, summers done,
Go back to bed and dream of the sun,
Winter sets in blocking the light,
Driving every living thing from sight,
The snow falls down in a cascading torrent,
Covering every exposed stone and turret,
Streets become slick, sidewalks to ice,
Winters trap to those of wrong vice,

And when the first snowflake touches the ground, 
A silence envelops all that are around, 
The snow is falling from up high,
A dying breath of God’s every lasting sigh,
Everything has been bathed in white, 
Creating a dazzling, marvelous site, 
I must go to rest, never hindering, 
The hearths soft calling of warm dreams never-ending,
And here shall I dwell, awaiting the end,
Of winters brisk chill, always and again.


----------



## Kelonus

Fate(Descriptive)

What is fate? Is fate
destined to happen?
Or is fate something
that becomes do to
ones action. Whether
it were supposed 
to have happened or
have happend do to an
action,
what fate can one expect?
Gladness or Sadness?
Peace or Tragedy?
Is what is done to be
or do things happen
because of ones self
or others?
What it fate?


----------



## Estrella

rhymed verse

Spice of life bottled

People, they say,
That things will never change,
That history will equate
And I agree, and disagree, at once.
It’s so easy,
When tired to be
Lazy, but I say,
For better or worse,
The ride is half the fun,
So I’ll hold on, and see what comes
‘Cause even if I wanted to,
I can’t undo the past.
So throw in the Tabasco,
Or even habanera
So sorry, people of Dune, it won’t 
Make your eyes blue, but red sauce 
In little bottles is the
Spice of life, its Mexicano, es vida
It’s life. And I love it.


----------



## Lossengondiel

free-verse/narrative...ah who cares anymore

Black daisies growing in a field of ashes
Destroyed by the fires of misunderstanding and depression;
Crushed under footstep, and killed by hate.
But the daisies weren't always black, the ashes not always there
There were brighter days once, though they are now gone.
The daisies were forced to be something they weren't;
Their true self dead to the world, they die and turn black;
And the ashes, they are my own, because I am dead to the world.
I can no longer be the person that I want to be.


----------



## Lonna

*Keep Poems Coming to Fall Poetry Contest*

To all poets,

Thanks for the poems you've sent to the Fall Poetry Contest. The deadline is October 15, we have 3 judges, and you can send as many poems as you like. Keep them coming!


----------



## aDaHe

*Critic on some poetry*

i have written a poem and i would like everyone that reads this to give their feelings etc on it...
say what ever you want about it, and i will not be hurt, but if you read it please even if you say that it stinks, just say something.

here it is...
I love her when she was here.

This is an poem of sorts that I came up with at school and is generic is every sense. It is a poem about love, the past and the sorrow of yesterday.

I love her, but it is without hope. 
How do you expect to receive love in any degree from a person that is living in the past and here only as though a breath upon the wind? 
Why do I torture myself on hopeless love?
Why do I seek continually after people and situations that can never be?
The past hurts, yes. But pain is the best teacher.
The greater pain inflicted upon the steel proves the greater beauty, so I pray with me.

For while the future reveals what wrongs I must be, the past is a cruel master, ever beyond the range of the conscious mind, but waiting and as forgiving as the sea.
For this is her motto: “never to forgive, never to forget” always to remember and help you learn from it.

“So try always to remember who stabbed you in the back,
Cause she does not care anymore for you, than a wave upon the sand.”

-4d4h3

btw i would appreciate emails if you have a personal view about this

[email protected]


----------



## HLGStrider

Not bad. Very lyrical. Very potent.


----------



## aDaHe

i have written a poem and i would like everyone that reads this to give their feelings etc on it...
say what ever you want about it, and i will not be hurt, but if you read it please even if you say that it stinks, just say something.
btw, i am not too concerned with the competitions, but if you really like it cool.

here it is...


> I love her when she was here.
> 
> This is an poem of sorts that I came up with at school and is generic is every sense. It is a poem about love, the past and the sorrow of yesterday.
> 
> I love her, but it is without hope.
> How do you expect to receive love in any degree from a person that is living in the past and here only as though a breath upon the wind?
> Why do I torture myself on hopeless love?
> Why do I seek continually after people and situations that can never be?
> The past hurts, yes. But pain is the best teacher.
> The greater pain inflicted upon the steel proves the greater beauty, so I pray with me.
> 
> For while the future reveals what wrongs I must be, the past is a cruel master, ever beyond the range of the conscious mind, but waiting and as forgiving as the sea.
> For this is her motto: “never to forgive, never to forget” always to remember and help you learn from it.
> 
> “So try always to remember who stabbed you in the back,
> Cause she does not care anymore for you, than a wave upon the sand.”
> 
> Thus the circle of life turns full turn,
> This dance of fate meant just for two.
> I woke up one morning and shared with you my love,
> And all I can say is "_I loved you_ "



-4d4h3

btw i would appreciate emails if you have a personal view about this

[email protected]


----------



## Faceless God

*....*

You are asking to many questions, and you might want to shorten up your lines.


Some good people who will set you aright.....

http://pub8.ezboard.com/fthecriticalpoetsmessageboarpostpoemsforheavydutycritique

Check it out.


----------



## Kelonus

Kelonus, Prince of Lenya Woods (narrative)

Kelonus the Prince of Lenya woods,
alond with the Companins of The Stones,
he fights for the good.

His part in the journey was that he was
the wielder of the Emerald Stone of earth, 
which was the power of the Abecedarian 
monster. He along with the others stone
wielders, that had different powers of the
monster, fought for the lands of the world.

His companions beat Arcolf the evil wizard
and saved the land, but how long will a 
new evil appear? Will Kelonus the Prince 
of Lenya Woods be a part of a new journey?

Yes if he able, he will try and save the lands 
again from those who are not considered a
friend.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

That was very enteresting. Though it was somewhat disturbing I don't agree with part of it but over all it was pretty good.

I used to come here all the time but it's just lately that I have returned so here is a new one right on the spot.


Blue Eyes:

Deep, light, beautiful above all.
They depict to me a picture, Sad and small.
Those eyes have witnessed what I could not see.
Those eyes are doing something to me.

What is it I cannot tell,
I hope that all is well.
The owner of those blue eyes, 
Is he hiding something, inside?

Though I have not seen, I know.
Those poor blue eyes must have seen it all so slow.
Death is something hard to deal with.
Is it something that he witnessed?

I marvel at him. You cannot tell,
His eyes they smile and say that all is well,
I know I could not be so brave,
He left his sorrows at the grave.

His eyes, I see...
They glance at me.
I am glad.
For him I am no longer sad.

I see he must have moved on,
But will sorrow come back before long?
indeed I hope not.
I pray he finds what he sought.

Those eyes, those beautiful blue eyes.
They could love but never despise.
The oldest, the new man,
I hope he knows that he can.

This one is special, I know.
If only I could always be in toe.

Lord, I pray for him.
Please be with this friend.


----------



## Eledhwen

Whilst the judges deliberate, in place of 'hold music' I would like to offer a funny poem. It's the last post on this page and needs to be read in the context of the previous posts (otherwise it's less funny).


----------



## Firawyn

Love 
What is love?
Love is an emotion that runs deep and true
and is unbreakable.

Hate
What is hate?
Hate is an emotion that runs deep and true
and is unbreakable.

So what is the difference?
Two emotions we have learned are opposites
suddenly semm the same.
True love, true hate
There is no difference.

Hi-I just found this place. This is just a short one I wrote that I have memorized. I cant really claim to be a poet... I have periods of times that I can sit and write a poem in 15 min. and I have other periods that I sit there for hours and still have either a blank page or a bunch of crap. This one came to me on a really bad day (which means good for writeing day in my world.)

~Sabeen~


----------



## aDaHe

that is soooo true...if i get really *&$% off @ some1, then i find that i can write some pretty cool stuff...then again, should i have a bad day with the chics it does the same thing too...i guess it gets a person thinking about what matters to them the most and then they write it in the most likely way for them (ie poets, rappers, really wired nerds...)


----------



## Lantarion

The Yillantean Avatar or Assume, O poet, a lofty stance
Assume, O poet, a lofty stance
and ready your arm for the stringing
Thou avatar mine art fit, I deem
as a robin adept is for singing

O sing for me the elements
compose for me the skies
And when the night shields heaven's eye
then from sweet dusk arise
Direct the stars and orbits swift
and frame the jealous moon
With diamonds, pearls and amethysts
for me a pretty boon

O chant the grass from 'neath your feet
and call their blades to me
And trumpet, call the sighing woods
to leave their em'rald sea
Her bosom will not weep for them
and they shall miss her not
They rise, they rise, e'er heeding you
the voice whom they forgot

O gather all the mounds of earth
the mounts and rolling hills
And call their deep-grey shoulders hence
their valleys, deeps and rills
And let your song seep through all veins
through frozen courses run
And let those jagged races feel
the lofty-going Sun

Assume, O poet, a lofty stance
you shape a world of thoughts
And set to life and then enhance
those things which I have wrought


----------



## Lonna

*Contest Results*

All Poets for the Fall Poetry Contest,

Saturday night we had to evacuate from our mountain as we watched massive flames and fire lines approach the top. Jessica, my daughter (age 11) was screaming that she didn't want to die as we watched the incredible red fire against the black smoke. My husband Edd & I got her and her brother Jonathan (Little Frodo, age 8, who thought it was exciting) down OK, along with 2 birds, 3 cats, and 2 carloads of stuff. We are staying in the valley at our friends' house. We are holding our breath as it looks like the fire may have passed Lake Arrowhead by. The bad news is that it is heading east toward Running Springs and Big Bear. Please pray for our mountain, which has entirely been evacuated except for firefighters and some news people.

Over half a million acres have burned in Southern California. 12,000 houses have burned, and 16 people have died. It seems as though we are surrounded by flames and smoke. Please pray for us.

I left my contest results up in my mountain house which may or may not burn down. Kailita and Rhiannon will work out the results together, as I have pretty much agreed with their picks anyway.

I'll keep you posted,


----------



## Manveru

Hold on, Lonna. 
I know it'll be alright.
I know that the 'contest' is over, but my writing... never.
Here's sth that 'flowed' from my mind this morning... it's neither long nor well written, but still...


----------



## Rhiannon

All right, here are the winners as selected by the lovely Kailita and myself:


Descriptive:

1st: _Oh Wraith_ - Lantarion
2nd: _Shoreline_ - Thuringwethil
3rd: _Black Daisies_ - Lossengondiel

Free Verse: 

1st: _Love that flows_ - Lossengondiel
2nd: _Spice of Life Bottled_ - Estrella
3rd: _I will haunt you_ - Lossengondiel

Rhyming: 

1st: _A Prophecy Fulfilled_ - Thuringwethil
2nd: _Autumn Has Begun_ - HLGStrider & _Lost_ - Bethelarien
3rd: _"Honorable" Knights_ - Faceless God

Funniest poem: _Peculiar Steed_ - HLGStrider

Congratulations to the winners, and to everyone who participated! It was a hard judging!


----------



## Lossengondiel

I agree---it turned out very well.

And I wanted to thank you all for thinking as highly of my poems as you did...even I never thought that they would turn out so well.

I think another poetry contest is a wonderful idea. This helps me maintain my writing, so I don't fade out for a while and not write at all...it keeps me loose, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Kelonus

Forgot to ask this, but who won Narrative? Did it count?


----------



## Lantarion

Good grief, I won something. 
Thankee thankee thankee.  Lots of fantabulous poems from everyone!

I think every other month or so would be a good space betwen Contests.. We should have four Seasonal contests (i.e. spring, ssummer, autumn, winter), and maybe some in addition to those.


----------



## Estrella

i'll be a judge. when did you have in mind?


----------



## HLGStrider

Write winter poetry in the summer! Sure way to cool down!


----------



## Lúthien Séregon

It’s spring in the land of Oz,
But it’s about the winter that I write,
And while I feel sunrays and heat,
I think of rain and frostbite

It’ll soon be around thirty degrees,
And should remain steady,
It’s spring in the land of Oz,
But now I’m cold already

Hey it's working!  Thanks


----------



## HLGStrider

Elgee claps. MUY BIEN!


----------



## Estrella

yay! ok. i gots one!

plea for snow

in the desert winter is no fun
in spring, summer and winter too
its all just fun in the sun
but when winter comes, sun become blue
with all this sand, we want snow to come!
so santa please on christmas eve
send some snow our way, for christmas day!


----------



## HLGStrider

SNOW! SNOW! SNOW! IT'S SNOWING! IT'S SNOWING! LOOK OUT MY WINDOW! SEE THE SNOW! SEE IT! SEE IT FALL DOWN! I'M SOOOOO HAPPY. . .SNOW IS SOOO PRETTY!

(this isn't a poetry entry. ..it's the truth. . .so pretty. . .)


----------



## Goldberry344

*howabout a little vilinell*

Writing poems in the dead of night
My mind gives birth to wandering thoughts
As I sit awake in my room.

Visions of the day that has past
Dance about in my head. I can criticize my actions
Writing poems in the dead of night.

I relive every mistake I made that day,
Every word I spoke, every tear I shed,
As I sit awake in my room.

My mind wanders past today to the future,
What will happen tomorrow?
Writing poems in the dead of night.

I vaguely recall the laughter of the day
Those memories are dimmed in the light of tomorrow.
As I sit awake in my room.

My pen hits the pen in rapid, even strokes,
My mind buzzes, overwhelmed
Writing poems in the dead of night
As I sit awake in my room


----------



## Lantarion

*Nox*

The Night plays ever with his brother
The Shadows
And sets in motion swirling darkness, with flitting
images of reflected light, sitting
By their lord the hornèd Moon, dancing
with that distant nephew,
young lordling of the twilit lands
And filtering hence through druidic enclosures
falls the glint of Apollo's proud and polynominal
steed
Its hoofs all aglow; and glittered is his mane, O, with shafts
of celestial joy, hymns of contrast and slender beauty
Framing it all; now vivid is that silent cascade.

Ah, look now, the Wind cometh
riding in its own stormy wake, laughing and riding 
with irresponsible glee; see how it sets the Night, that brooding entity of potential colour and whirling life, to flee alongside his mighty chariot? 
Can you not see those manes of grey-tufted cloud, flashing once, then disapparating?
O he is ever mobile, leading his hounds the breezes about him, his star-encrusted finger ever aloft. 
And ho! what a bellow he has, what a stinging choir of noise. And cold, too, is his touch though we love it; into all and about all his hounds and angels rummage, fleeting swifter than a bar from on high, than a silent ambassador of Light. 

Ssh, quiet; the time is come
and empty though his throne has been
and cold his castle, crystalline
He returneth now, he returneth now
_Cum gloriam nunc revenit_

But O Sun, the Sky-King, alit with his mighty corona
arises from his bright valleys (leaving them dim)
and creeps over that rill, there, look!
Those pearls that are his eyes; watch his sentinels quiver through the darkness, emissaries of light
who the wise man names the Morn.
And as a shroud those mighty rays glance
upon the shreds of nocturnal reality, banishing that awesome force
(swich that nowe in y-brighte vallyes sits)

All at once they cry with a voice like rain
_Properate amabo, tempus est._
_Properate amabo, tempus est._


----------



## Lantarion

By the way, Goldberry344, I _really_ liked your last poem!! It's so beautiful even thuogh it describes a perfectly normal situation (at least for me! ), and I loved how you alternated between the two ending-lines in each stanza! Thank you very much for sharing it.

I notice that not many people post here, or even comment. I think commenting is crucial, because it gives the author an idea of how others view his/her work.
I recently 'published' this latest poem above (*Nox*) at an online art community, deviantART, where thousands and thousands of people can see my work! 
So I was wondering if I could get some feedback on it, just to get a general idea. Thanks in advance!
And all criticism is more than welcome, in fact I encourage it.

Also, I have added at least two allusions to major works of English literature; see if you can spot them!


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

*Hail and Well Met, Lantarion. * bows a greeting ** 

*I'll be glad to take a crack at critiquing your poem, though nowadays I tend more towards free-verse minimalism. 
* 

The Night plays ever with his brother
The Shadows

*MY COMMENTS: So far so good.* 

And sets in motion swirling darkness, with flitting
images of reflected light, 

*MY COMMENTS: What sort of game has Night been playing with Shadows to bring about such results? Spinning tops?* 

sitting
By their lord the hornèd Moon, 

*MY COMMENTS: Does the crescent moon actively participate in or react to the playing of Night and Shadows in any way?* 

dancing
with that distant nephew,
young lordling of the twilit lands

*MY COMMENTS: This part slightly confuses me. Who exactly is dancing with the nephew Twilight? I assume that since the Moon is sitting, it must be either Night or Shadows who is the uncle, or both? Also, what sort of dance? Jig, waltz, springle-ring?* 

And filtering hence through druidic enclosures
falls the glint of Apollo's proud and polynominal
steed
Its hoofs all aglow; and glittered is his mane, O, with shafts
of celestial joy, hymns of contrast and slender beauty
Framing it all; now vivid is that silent cascade.

*MY COMMENTS: Stately, classically majestic. Perhaps this isn't one of the literary allusions you mentioned to be inherent in your poem, but this above part and from here onwards somewhat remind me of "Ode on a Grecian Urn."* 

Ah, look now, the Wind cometh
riding in its own stormy wake, laughing and riding 
with irresponsible glee; see how it sets the Night, that brooding entity of potential colour and whirling life, to flee alongside his mighty chariot? 
Can you not see those manes of grey-tufted cloud, flashing once, then disapparating?
O he is ever mobile, leading his hounds the breezes about him, his star-encrusted finger ever aloft. 
And ho! what a bellow he has, what a stinging choir of noise. And cold, too, is his touch though we love it; into all and about all his hounds and angels rummage, fleeting swifter than a bar from on high, than a silent ambassador of Light. 

Ssh, quiet; the time is come
and empty though his throne has been
and cold his castle, crystalline
He returneth now, he returneth now
*** gloriam nunc revenit

*MY COMMENTS: EGO LINGUAM LATINAM AMO.*  

But O Sun, the Sky-King, alit with his mighty corona
arises from his bright valleys (leaving them dim)

*MY COMMENTS: I would suggest removing the adjective "bright," especially as "y-brighte" is soon to come.* 

and creeps over that rill, there, look!
Those pearls that are his eyes; watch his sentinels quiver through the darkness, emissaries of light
who the wise man names the Morn.
And as a shroud those mighty rays glance
upon the shreds of nocturnal reality, banishing that awesome force
(swich that nowe in y-brighte vallyes sits)

*MY COMMENTS: I wolde dar to seye Chaucer?* 

All at once they cry with a voice like rain
Properate amabo, tempus est.
Properate amabo, tempus est.

*MY COMMENTS: UBI SUNT?* 

** Mirthfully offers Lantarion a hearty helping of mushrooms to go with the Bacon that Lantarion spoke of elsewhere. **  

*Gandalf the Grey*


----------



## spirit

very good!


----------



## Lantarion

Woa thank you, that's what I was looking for! 
Ok let's see.
[The notes below are only one way of interpreting the poem, not the 'right' or 'actual' way]

*1*: Thanks.
*2*: As I'm sure you are aware, I was not speaking of an actual act of playing a game; the term 'playing' should be seen as little mroe than a literary tool. Also, 'flitting images of reflected light' refers to twilight, before actual nighttime, when there is a strange combination of darkness and light (the line is also alluded to later, with '...druidic enclosures...').
*3*: The crescent moon is, at least for me, a strong symbol of both fantasy and of nighttime: it is also a very romantic notion, but in a different way to that of a full moon. And by 'their lord' I add to the common poetic element of giving the Sun and Moon genders and titles (as you can see both the Sun and Moon are male here; I deviate from this in other poems, mainly to mimic or allude to the popular idea of the SUn being female and the Moon being male).
*4*: Haha, what sharp sarcasm you have!  I'm glad you noticed the part about 'sitting', because by mixing two basically opposite terms ('dancing' and 'sitting') I tried to convey that the Night cannot be categorized as either mobile or static. 
By the word 'nephew' (the Moon being the nephew of both the Night and of the Shadows) I only mean to show that though the Moon, a bright-shining entity, and the Night, are complete opposites, they are related because they serve Nature at the same time (going into metaphysical aesthetics here! ).
As I said, the dancing should not be taken completely literally, but here I mean both the above-stated and the general act of movement and mobility.
*5*: I'm afraid I haven't read the work that you are referring to, so no.  I'd just like to add that one explanation for 'druidic enclosures' is the boughs of the trees, filtering the moonlight. And the reference to Greek mythology is just to show off, and also to create an effect of grandeur.  Oh, and by 'polinominal' I mean that "Apollo's steed" has many names and importances in different cultures (the steed meaning the Moon).
*6*: Ah, lingua Latina pulcherrima est!  Again I'd like to add, that I had the character of Tulkas or Oromë in my mind when I formulated the Wind's characteristics.
*7*: I meant to use the word 'bright' twice, because even though the letters are both small (not capitalized) the term' bright valley(s)' is meant to be a sort of proper noun, i.e. a name.
*8*: yes, that line is an imitation of Chaucer's English.  Well spotted. But you missed the reference that I was referring to! 
*9*: What do you mean by 'Ubi sunt' ['Where are they']? If you're wondering about the two last lines, translate them directly and you will see a sentence which is another allusion to a certain poem (the same one that you missed in Note 8! ).


But thank you very much for the reply!! I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Lantarion

Wow, fabtastic! 
Really nice and descriptive, me like lots.


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

* lights a conversational bowl of Longbottom Leaf, offering a bit of pipeweed from his weather-stained pouch to *Lantarion:* *

4) I suppose the reason why I'd asked what sort of dance was occurring is because at the back of my mind was Mr. Bilbo Baggins' rhyme about the Man in the Moon, wherein the cat on the fiddle plays a jig. Sooth, as a reader it would help me to know the mood of the dancers if I could envision the sprightliness, speed, tone, etc. inherent in a specific sort of dance. 

5) I encourage you to read 


"Ode on a Grecian Urn" by John Keats in full. Meanwhile, here is a sampling from it that reminds me of your poem:



> What leaf-fringed legend haunts about thy shape
> Of deities or mortals, or of both,
> In Tempe or the dales of Arcady?
> ... What wild ecstasy?
> 
> ... O Attic shape! fair attitude! with brede
> Of marble men and maidens overwrought,
> With forest branches and the trodden weed;
> Thou, silent form! dost tease us out of thought
> As doth eternity: Cold Pastoral!
> When old age shall this generation waste,
> Thou shalt remain, in midst of other woe
> Than ours, a friend to man, to whom thou say'st,
> 'Beauty is truth, truth beauty,—that is all
> Ye know on earth, and all ye need to know.'



9) "UBI SUNT QUI ANTE NOS FUERUNT" is the fuller phrase. UBI SUNT was often used to start off a poem in Medieval Times. From the Encyclopedia Britannica 



> a verse form in which the poem or its stanzas begin with the Latin words ubi sunt (“where are …”) or their equivalent in another language and which has as a principal theme the transitory nature of all things. A well-known example is François Villon's “Ballade des dames du temps jadis” (“Ballade of the Ladies of Bygone Times”), with its refrain “Mais où sont les neiges d'antan?'' (“But where…



... for some reason, the quote seems to get cut off on that particular webpage. However, I know the full translation of "Mais où sont les neiges d'antan?'' from many years ago, it being: "But where are the snows of yesteryear?"

Caradhras, perhaps?  

Gandalf the Grey


----------



## reem

*Makes a modest bow*
Thankee thankee my friends! Your appreciation is much appreciated!
reem


----------



## Lantarion

Thanks for clearing that up!
Would that mean 'Where are those who were before us?' 
Hey more comments from others as well! And more poetry!


----------



## HLGStrider

I liked it. Very flowing. . .but I'm curious. . .Why that topic?


----------



## reem

Actually, I didn't really choose the subject, it just fit with the tune
I originally wrote this as a song. I was messing with my guitar when I struck upon a very interesting tune, and then I was trying to fit words to it when my eye fell on this really sick looking plant I had recently brought in from the living room (it wasn't getting enough light there) and it was all yellowish and stuff. My parents always did say that I had a healing touch when it came to plants And then it just clicked The words fit themselves 
And that's the story behind this 'poem'
The end!
reem


----------



## HLGStrider

Elgee claps her hands. And a very nice story.


----------



## reem

lol! why thankee, my dear H! *takes another modest bow*
reem


----------



## Halasían

Some good writing in this thread since I was here last. i wish to post a poem I came up with. A sort of Beren & Luthien vision though totally abstract...



_The twilight glitters upon the barren lands
near the woods of summer night, she stands
dancing and holding a rose to her face
princess of beauty, blessing this place

Oh Fair lady, silken clad in starlight
swaying in the breeze of this summer night
Come to me dear lady, don't go away
for my love is for you, please stay

The miles now are long, and my depression deep
for my dreams of you fill my broken sleep
and I wonder if I could just go back
and fulfill your dreams and fill what I lack

The twilight glitters upon the snowcovered lands
and now before me this winters night, she stands
dancing and holding a rose to her face
Snow angel of beauty, filling this place._


----------



## Lady Rían

Yes some very good writing in this thread! 

Snowdog my love, WOW! that was amazing! So beautiful, brings tears to my eyes! Very well done! I love it dear!


----------



## Pippin/Frodo

Feed back on this would be nice.

I thought it was gone,
bul lo' it returns again 
and harder this time then the last.
I thought it was over I thought it was done,
But no it found a new victim.
I thought we had time to start over but it is too fast.

It has returned, the grief and hardship now overlaping.
It is here again and with shock I only have the strength to sigh.
It is back again and how much more it will acheive we dont know
Haunting, drawing strength and I only find myself asking,
Asking many questions but mostly..... 'Why?'
Now I want to leave. I don't know where but I want to go.

I understnad I can't leave
But I still want to.
I don't want to do this all a second time.
I know people need me.
But honestly, what can I do?
How can I ease other people's pain when I can't even bear mine?

How will I find stength?
Where will I draw it from?
Can I fin Hope?
Will I be able to endure the hardship for this length?
Will I have to ask for more help from the son?
Must I once again cope?

Did I not use all of my hope on the last war?
Will I not fall on my knees again?
Can I not look away and pretend that it isn't there?
Will light find a way to stream through once more?
Will I find away to avoid the ever haunting darkness of sin?
Can I find someone to be with, someone to understand and care?

These things I do not know.
But somehow I find myself holding out hope.


----------



## Lantarion

Snowdog that was very nice; abstract, yes, and that's what makes it so good. Wonderful imagery too. 

P/F, that was quite touching! Sad too.  But the meter doesn't flow, and it has no real structure except the vague rhyme scheme; without rhythm there's little point in having a rhyme scheme, though.
But the words were really nice, very angsty but still contemplative.

Once again I would really appreciate some critique/comments on this.. I'll try to comment all the poetry here from now on, it's such an important part of a writer's whole process. 


Shattered
What images are these that litter the earth,
fragments and edges, jagged with age?
Shards born of shock, splinters on a page
their visions so ignorant of their own worth

Shattered, the droplets sprint through the dust
fragments of memory, littered with bones.
Splintered and empty, seeking a home
finding but valleys and cities of rust

Silently settling fall the last stars
glittering once and then falling apart
Has there been hope, right from the start
or have we been free, dragging shadow-steel bars?

Merge and unite, form into one
die and then rise, repeated again
Forsooth, are we broken, mere figures of men?
and have we but vainly, then, grasped for the Sun? 

Ah it is ready, burnished and new
thrones are the pavements by seas running blue
Help us, we die, and we know of no cure
but ho! this must be entertaining for you

Oh when will we shatter and fall to the ground
mechanical eotaurs falling like stars
Can you discern those shadow-steel bars
or is that an exit, is that what you've found?


----------



## Elentári

*Elvish Cry*

I do so hope that this is the right place to put this. Nobody get mad at me please if it is not...

This is a little poem I wrote from an elf to Elentári (not me the real one! ) 

C&C welcome

BTW- The elf is not a praying to Elentári in case anyone was wondering.
--------

Oh Queen of the Stars,
Listen to me now.
All earth is gone cold,
All paths now dark,
Show me the way,
My way back to Valmar.
Light the sky is my cry,
With the light of the stars.
Illuminate the path
For my final return.
Forget not the Quendi
Whom, in your love,
You gave Anarríma.
Listen to me now,
Hear a cry on your throne
You who hear all,
You who give light.
Give light to me now
I beg, oh Tintallë.


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

*Lantarion:* 

Just a short commentary rather than a thorough line-by-line going over, as I am travelling between five different cities over Thanksgiving weekend and am without reliable computer access. 

Your poem "Shattered" recalls "The Voice of Saruman," and the palantir being cast down from the tower of Orthanc. Of course reading through this lens, it is not the seeing stone itself which physically disintegrates ... but rather Saruman and his ambitions which are dashed into ruin.

Gandalf the Grey


----------



## Lantarion

Beautiful! Really nice; it's simplistic but still striking.

Welcome to TTF! 
FYI, the Stickied 'Poetry '-thread is the place to post poetry, comment on others' poetry (a very rare practice these days ) and read other people's poetry. As the title of the thread might imply. 

Welcome again; wonderful poem.


----------



## Elentári

OOops!!

I'm sorry I really didn't see the thread. 

Thank you though for the comment and telling me where to post my poems in the future.


----------



## Halasían

As poetry it is quite good, but to gain a feel of its lyrical quality I would have to hear it sang with the music. Its hard to critique songs without hearing them, for they may seem awkward in word but flow great when sang and acompanied with music.


----------



## Elentári

Hey everyone!

I love to write poetry and so I hope that you don't mind me posting in here... 

This is a poem that I wrote about Arwen. Please excuse the way that I write free style-a lot of people don't like it but it suits me the best.

C&CC (constructive c.) are welcome! 

Arwen’s Song-----

Echoes fall
Around as I walk,
So cold and silent
In the woods I once loved.
No more songs,
No more light,
They are all gone away,
To the undying lands.
This was my choice
To stay behind,
To watch my death
Come slowly after long
Nights have made me numb.
There is nothing left
Of what I once knew;
Gone are all, 
Only memories remain.
This was my choice
To see the world change
Forget what once was;
But I do not regret it
Though my heart is broken.
I had joy
Such as never before,
In the arms of Aragorn,
In the time of love;
All was perfect.
Oh! that was my choice
And I loved it well.
So now as I walk
In empty wood,
On silent feet
With echoes surrounding,
I remember joy,
Remember time past;
My heart is happy
Even unto death.
This was my choice,
I chose well.


----------



## Lantarion

Excellent ending, and even within the poem there seems to be a struggle of whether Arwen is happy or not.. But the ending says it all. 

Again any critique of my poetry would be great, I'm sort of in a literary rut right now.. 
Well here's something I wrote before I got this mild case of writer's block (more like writer's boredom really, but the point is I haven't written squat in a long time). 

Yule
The flame is warm and peaceful
The candle a jolly red
The snow outside quietly lit;
A passage, softly tread

The candle a jolly red
Silence of amber and green
A passage, softly tread
With stars a silver sheen

Silence of amber and green
The happy shouts serenely stilled
With stars a silver sheen
Of liquid bliss is filled

The flame is warm and peaceful
The happy shouts serenely stilled
Of liquid bliss is filled
the snow outside, quietly lit

This style of this was actually inspired by a person at deviantART called ~Bryianzum, whose poetry is all in this style.. I've never seen it before and certainly never tried it out before.. I'm not completely happy with this onw but it's serene, like I wanted it to be.


----------



## Elentári

I like this, Lantarion. I don't know quite what you were going for but it sounds good to me! 

I like the second stanza the best! Very pretty!!


----------



## Elentári

This one is untitled as I had run out of ideas for that day. 
C&CC welcome!
----------------
How much had the world
Changed
Since we first came.
How have the ages
Passed
Adding joy upon sorrow.
No longer are we the
Same
As those we once were.
No longer do we 
Act
Nor believe, nor trust.
Too much had been our
Pain
Too much our suffering.
We can no longer
Hold
To what we once thought.
We are no longer
Strong
We have faded.
Faded like the bright 
Stars
Which pierce the sky.
Now the light of 
Men
Has overcome ours.
Our hour is now
Come
We shall become memory.
But memory too will
Vanish 
Till there is nothing left.
No trace to see
Where
We are gone to.
Yet it is the 
Way
Of things such as these.
Old must do be
Gone
Before new arises.
So our passing shall be 
Silent
As the passing of days.
And men must rise
Up
And fill what we leave


----------



## Lantarion

Absolutely excellent, that was really striking!! It was referring to the Elves leaving Arda, right? Very poignant imagery, good job. 

This is another Christmas-poem, comments apreciated. 

The Silent Woods
The silent woods aren't swaying now
they rest their laden boughs
Their carven arms all decked with snow
that glim'ring facets house

The silent woods have gone to rest
no discourse marks their sleep
With marble-laid horizons set
their dreams are white and deep

The silent woods retain their strength
but keep it locked away
Their locks once green with snow are wreathed; 
their wond'rous white array

The silent woods will watch me pass
and in their sleep will stir
For Lady Nature knows my name
and they doth worship her

Oh arm your awls of ambience
and set your sleeve to stir
For yonder Yule I yearn again,
the forest of fragrant fir


----------



## Elentári

Time to bump this thread!  

This poem is called Elvish Cry---

Oh Queen of the Stars, 
Listen to me now.
All earth is gone cold, 
All paths now dark, 
Show me the way, 
My way back to Valmar. 
“Light the sky!” is my cry, 
With the light of the stars.
Illuminate the path
For my final return.
Forget not the Quendi
Whom, in your love, 
You gave Anarríma.
Listen to me now, 
Hear a cry on your throne
You who hear all, 
You who give light.
Give light to me now
I beg, oh Tintallë.

And also someone translated it into Elvish for me. I don't really know how accurate it is but I think that people here can tell me!  
-----------------------------
A Elentári,
Sín á lasta nye.
Ily' ambar inícië,
Ilye tier sí mornë,
Á tana i tië,
Tienya ata Valmarenna.
“Á calya Menel!” yellonya,
Rilmanen tinwion.
Á calya i tië
Pelienya tella.
Á manda elwenessë i Quendi
Yain, melienya,
Antanelyë Anarríma.
Sín á lasta nye.
Á lasta yello mahalmanyanna
Elyë hlárala ilya,
Elyë antala calma.
Sín a anta calma nye
Yalinyel, a Tintallë.


----------



## Lonna

*Happy New Year, Fellow Writers!*

 
It's great to be back. My husband, 2 young children, and I survived the wildfire on our mountain. So did our house, though several friends of ours lost theirs. The two weeks of evacuation was a pain, not knowing if everything would burn or not, and the Los Angeles T.V. news was sending out wrong information.

Then we had the Holidays, fatal mudslides, and floods. 

Well, let's hope 2004 will be better for Lake Arrowhead, CA! I think the whole world watched our mountain burn (100,000 acres, 1000 homes, and 10 businesses) and saw those tragic mudslides that killed whole families. 

But most of our towns, hidden behind the Summit, remained intact, as if God put His hand around them--and changed the weather from hot Santa Ana winds to snow in October. And a line of firefighters stood on Strawberry Peak, thrusting their shovels into the ground as they said to the fiery monster,

"You shall not pass!"

And the trees are holding their own against the rains, keeping us from sliding off the mountain.

I finally finished my book, "I Saw You in the Moon," the sequel to my cancer survival story, "Crossing the Chemo Room" (check out my website to read sections, with photos & ordering info.). The new book should be available this January. I will promote it mainly through http://www.amazon.com

Writing that sequel nearly killed me! I'm going back to fantasy novels for children & teens. My eleven-year-old daughter and her friends want me to write another "Selah" book, though I have only one chapter so far--and that needs revising.

Writing never truly ends. There's always a story to tell.

May you all have many stories this year.

God bless,

Lonna


----------



## Lantarion

It has always been my assumption that 'words' like _nye_ in Quenya are supposed to be added to existing verbs, instead of existing as seperate words.. But I know nothing on the matter, so nevermind. 
Also, I noticed that in the english version it says "paths", plural, but in the Quenya it says _tië_.. SHouldn't that be _tiër_? I dunno. 

This is an excellent poem though; althuogh it seems to me to be more like a translation into English from Quenya!  It has a Tolkien-like quality to it though. 


Me said:


> comments apreciated


----------



## Lantarion

Here's my latest. I hope its theme is at least fairly obvious; it was inspired by a sensual but unusual photographical artwork at deviantART of the same theme.
EDIT: The compostiion of my poem would not show up properly here, so here's the link to the poem: 'Beginning'.

Comments are appreciated.


----------



## Lantarion

What on earth has happened to this thread?! Is poetry not appreciated any more, or have poeple just stopped writing it? 

Anyway, here's my newest one..
This was unexpected.. This is what I'd call flow of consciousness, I just sat and wrote this down.
I had the first two lines ready, from a few days earlier.. And this is the outcome. Odd.
But I hope you like it, I did manage to say something here despite its abstract nature. 

Wrought
These mechanical gods, kept together
with straw and wafting cogs
Hovering, humming like 
the soundless menace of the sea
far away, beauteous in its absence
They try and fail and flail, but why?
corpses of chrome and polished clouds, lending eternity
a hand in its heavy, heavy bundle
Clockwork, mechanism, can you hear them rumble?
doors, doors, and towers three by three
deathlessness and lifelessness set Time's keeper free
Grass, sense its tender vibrating presence
with your many servants, needless and needed
and the forest will laugh, having 
but little care of such matters

Echoing, echoing and then stillness.
A blissful, blissful quiet in the ever-present roar
A peace is here whose pistons wooden
were not here before

Thus it spins, uniformly knocking
Knock, knock, knock! And a hearty feast
to celebrate
Long live that ever-soulless King, who in his might
hath kept it far hence; these frail forms, the most slender thing
standing before that endless ring


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

On Patrol

Rangers on their forest trail
Among strangers take their ale
Returning duty’s call with smiles
Protecting realms that stretch for miles
The less you have the more you see
The worth in breathing sunshine free
In the warmth of friends and kin
Home is better than an Inn.

Unremarked by folk unknown 
With eyes as sharp as eagle’s own
Keeping teeth of wolves away
Where peaceful crops are grown by day
And kettles steam with stew at night
Round windows frame the firelit sight
Of the warmth of friends and kin
Home is better than an Inn.

Passing to the Age’s end
Soon the road will show a bend
Hope remains as shadows fall
In worthy folk, both big and small
Together against Enemy’s power
Heroic deeds will light the hour
For the warmth of friends and kin
Home is better than an Inn.

-- Gandalf the Grey


----------



## Lantarion

*Comment, to get comments*

That was spectacular! The rhyme scheme is excellent, even though often that style (AABBCC etc) is difficult to sustain without the air of forced rhymes. There was a tiny hint of that, but it was just in the wording and it was not a noticable thing. 
You gave a very insightful look into the life of a ranger, from a sort of 'chronicler'-point of view in the first stanza, and in the second. In the first you sem to have the theme of duty and pride as a ranger or soldier; especially the line "returning duty's call with smiles" suggests this, although it could be seen as a sort of anarchistic or refusing smile. 
I love the way you introduce simple, familiar home-life elements into the second stanza; it does give a new perspective on what it is these rangers are actually defending. And it gives a very homey and comfortable feel to that stanza, almost ironic seeing as the rangers cannot experience them because they are busy defending them! 
The last stanza is uniting, in a way, telling how all will basically come together against a common enemy. The lines "Hope remains as shadows fall/ in worthy folk, both big and small" are powerful, and lyrical.
And the repeated line, "Home is better than an Inn", is very *inn*sightful, a good way to translate the duties and lives of these diligent rangers.
And when you use terms like 'end of Age', 'Enemy' and 'little folk', it makes it clear in a hu,ble way that this is (apparently) about the Rangers or Dúnedain of the North.

Great job, thank you for that.


----------



## Lonna

*Gandalf the Grey, I Loved Your Poem*

It brought to life the world of a Ranger. And it is so true that home is better than an Inn.

When I was living out of a rental car, with 2 kids and too many suitcases, staying at different "Inns" for a month in New Zealand, I really missed my cozy California mountain home at times. But without those Inns, without stepping on a journey to an unfamiliar place, we lose out on many adventures.


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

Dear *Lantarion* and *Lonna:* 

Many thanks for your kind words and thoughtful feedback. * bows *

"On Patrol" was inspired while I was listening to the song "Concerning Hobbits" from the FotR soundtrack CD. While that is one of my favorite songs on the CD, it evokes a certain wistful pain ... and did so even more acutely at the time in my life during which I wrote the poem.

And of course, where would we be without Inns? Spending philosophically quiet, observant nights under clear open stars by a campfire has its rewards, but then too one longs for the warmth of companionable conversation and song under a sheltering restful roof. 

There are times when I would be willing to do with a few less adventures, trade them in for the promise of a more normal life. But then, AD ASTRA PER ASPERA, the gift of adventures is a treasure deserving of especial gratitude, and comfort remains in the knowledge that the road and destination meant for us leads Home, however long or short a journey it is, however different for each one of us.

Looking forwards in the hopes of seeing more poetry here, 

Gandalf the Grey


----------



## faila

this is really a chorus of a song:

There is a path to take
there is a choice to make
will you choose to do whats right?
or will you do whats wrong?
will you see the light?
or will you sing that evil song?


----------



## Lantarion

That was really good faila, I especially liked how singing was used as a metaphor in the final line; somehow reminiscent of the Ainulindalë, and it's a pwoerful image. 
Did you write it though, or is it from an actual song? 

PS: I'm in the process of writing a poem (on and off), I'll put it up as soon as it's done.


----------



## faila

Lantarion said:


> That was really good faila, I especially liked how singing was used as a metaphor in the final line; somehow reminiscent of the Ainulindalë, and it's a pwoerful image.
> Did you write it though, or is it from an actual song?
> 
> PS: I'm in the process of writing a poem (on and off), I'll put it up as soon as it's done.


Its froman actual song that i am in the process of writing.....Cause im starting a band... or well have started........heh.


----------



## Lonna

*Tolkien's Poetic Prose*

I'm rereading "The Two Towers" again and am amazed at the poetic lines Tolkien slips into his prose. He uses similes (comparing one thing to another) quite often, which is a poetic device. Here's one describing Gandalf's hands:

"A gleam of sun through fleeting clouds fell on his hands, which lay now upturned on his lap: they seemed to be filled with light as a cup is with water." (page 132, authorized Bantam edition).

Isn't that a great description? We could learn much from Tolkien's poetic prose!


----------



## Lonna

*Poems by Emily Dickinson*

Here are 2 of my favorite poems (both by Emily Dickinson):

I’m nobody! Who are you?
Are you nobody, too?
Then there’s a pair of us--don’t tell!
They’d advertise--you know

How dreary to be somebody!
How public like a frog
To tell one’s name the livelong day
To an admiring bog!

*********************************

Success is counted sweetest
By those who ne’er succeed.
To comprehend a nectar
Requires sorest need.

Not one of all the purple host
Who took the flag to-day
Can tell the definition,
So clear, of victory,

As he, defeated, dying,
On whose forbidden ear
The distant strains of triumph
Break, agonized and clear.

***************************

I like them because 19th Century Emily never knew fame or fortune or even saw her poems published, yet those poems are loved today throughout the world. She had a great sense of humor, imagination, and humility.

Go Emily!


----------



## Lantarion

Ahh yes Emily Dickinson has some awesome poetry.. I studied her briefly (for a few weeks) in the ninth grade. She used to write poetry on the walls and tapestries of her house, I believe! 
And these two are really wonderful poems, I agree; but to quote Ciryaher, from the first page of this thread,


Ciryaher said:


> We need some poetry around here. Original poetry only, please.


I think what he meant was poetry written by ourselves.  But this was a very nice deviation from the usual, thank you Lonna.


----------



## Lonna

Lantarion,

Yeah, I knew this wasn't original, but we could all learn from Emily!

Here's an original one:

"Points of Light"

When life is too busy
and exhaustion holds me down
like weights,
I walk outside
into the forest
and look up.

Dark trees 
like sentinels
encircle the night sky
with stars between their branches
and the wind blows down
from points of light.


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

May I post here something which was inspired by LotR some time ago?

Here it is:

Projections on the blue sky:


White and blue fill my vision 

the time is up, I have to make my decision, 

so clear and sharp, sharper than knife, 

this image in my mind and I face the strife. 


I have to be strong and hard like a rock, 

I'm about to sail new waters from this dock, 

I'm about to make my move to see the open sky, 

I'm going to leave my mark before I die. 


But my soul is in division, 

I'm on a course towards collision, 

of everything I ever believed in, 

I have to confess this deadly sin.


I love to see this land so green, 

more freer than I've ever been, 

all the struggles approved as they come, 

in this scene there's nothing wrong.


I walk on this field of greenest grass, 

my soul so glad it forgets the former clash. 

On this place by the river I establish my camp, 

I walk without shoes where the ground is damp.


Starry night sings me a lullaby, 

I succumb to this feeling by and by, 

I stare at the sky and reach something from you, 

the eyes that said there was something I could do.


Yet time, it went by and killed the moment, 

and those days are far, though I still lament, 

nothing can take these feelings away from me, 

nothing can take me to where I should be. 


Yet this is not an easy or a simple thing, 

all here has such diversity, even sin, 

and to love those next of kin is sometimes to hate, 

to strive for honesty can be nothing but a fake. 


For some, to live is to die sometimes, 

and to die is to live forever in people's minds. 

The lakeside and the mountains are my friends, 

I am happy to take in all that heaven sends.


I climbed up the mountain one day, 

I sat there for a while and then did pray, 

Whoever sits on the throne of all this land, 

please I don't want my life crumble into sand.


These things that possess each of us, 

they are merely some whims in time's flush, 

and I made up the decision sitting on a mountain: 

I have to reach for you and find the life's fountain.


----------



## faila

Ireth Telrúnya that was great.

Heres one, and like most of my others it is really a song that im writing and wont be completely finished till its recorded and burned on a CD.

You tell me its not love
but I say it comes from above
You say it will go away
but nothing can even keep it at bay
Every day I love you more
Just step through the open door

When i look in your eye
I never want to say goodbye
When I look in your heart
I never want to part
My love for you is so great
That forever I will wait
out to you does my heart pour
Just step through the Open door

With you I do walk and talk
and I see you balk
I wait out side the door
as your words make me sore
but i forgive and just sigh
the door will never close till I die

When i look in your eye
I never want to say goodbye
When I look in your heart
I never want to part
My love for you is so great
That forever I will wait
out to you does my heart pour
Just step through the Open door

Its not done but its getting their...criticism? advice? btw its the one I love....if that wasnt slightly obvious.


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

Thank you, faila. Maybe my poem needs some polishing..

Have you already recorded your poem? Have you shown it to the one it was for? Lovely.


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

Hey can I'll just experiment here a little..I sit too much before the pc screen and I should really practise writing more...
LotR is on my mind now all the time so...

This Land

On those beautiful hills I long to wander
walk through the thick woods under the sun
there's no place like this, no such wonder
but perhaps there, where our souls return

I listened to the songs of this land
I wandered through meadows to the shore
the sea carried its song to the beach sand
and I did hear the tune from a clam core

The sun melts the horizon to the sky
as I watch the final light growing dim,
I see the stars lit up, by and by
and only light then will the moon bring

The evening breeze cooling the air,
behind the trees I walk to find shield
and fall in the spell of a night so fair
the sleep comes over me in a field

And I sleep, sleep and dream 
all the battles are over and won
but now there's a sun beam
for it's morning and another day under the sun.


(there could have been a better ending, but in truth, I'm in a very drowsy state right now...)


----------



## Khôr’nagan

I wrote a poem outlining the history of Melkor and Sauron, and though I'd like to post it, I'm afraid it's 636 lines long, and I don't think it would fit in one post, and people also might get mad at me for posting such a long poem. So I will only post an excerpt, if I may:

And he with them forged many Rings
Grand and mighty of all things
Nine he gave to the kings of Men
Seven to the Dwarf-Lords, and then
Greatest yet was wrought for Elves
Three mighty Rings for just themselves
But then did Sauron leave them there
And went back to his fiery lair
To Orodruin, mountain of fire
And thus was he seen as a liar
For there he made the greatest yet
And no jewel upon was set
But writing dark and bound with spell
Wrought in characters black and fell
And thus did Celebrimbor hear
That which was beyond all fear
That to the One were all others bound
And upon it was their power found. 
Thus began a war so full of hate
And scoured were lands fair of late. 
In that span of seven long years
Many were the shedding of tears
For many people would live no more
And help they called from Númenor. 
Such aid was then received so great
That no power of evil or hate
Could cow that force, and run did they
Who served Sauron in that day
And for a long count of years
Few was the shedding of tears
But Sauron returned and in his pride
Claimed a title to thus abide
The King of Men was that name. 
But hearing this great Númenor came
In fury of pride, and so great were they
That all who saw them ran away
As from over the Sea did he traverse
Ar-Pharazôn, the Golden One, and cursed
Was he to endure an evil fate
To be corrupted and turned to hate. 
He marched upon Sauron so grand
And in pride did Ar-Pharazôn command
Sauron himself to come with him then
Prisoner of the true King of Men. 
Deserted by his Orcs Sauron agreed
And in Númenor helped grow the seed
Of the desire for immortal life
And thus he encouraged strife
Between them and the Valar great
So that they would retaliate
And they destroy that race of Man
Who were a nuisance to his plan. 
And within fifty years or so
Sauron did thus succeed to sew
Dissention in the hearts of Men
The desire for life, and then
Ar-Pharazôn sailed to Valinor
But the Valar did much, much more
Than Sauron had thought they would
And from afar the Valar then stood
And they then called upon Ilúvatar
The All-Father, not some avatar
And the Ultimate Lord, creator of all
Then standing declared the doom to fall
And beyond Sauron’s greatest fears
The Isle of Númenor, aged many years
Was cast down beneath the Sundering Seas
As if it had been of great ease
But some escaped that evil fate
For those of Númenor free of hate
Had left before and sailed away
Towards Middle-Earth and off-shore lay
With four ships and treasures had they
When their beloved Númenor passed away. 
Then came they fast upon winds great
Nearly flying were they, so fast was their rate
And then they landed, free now from foe
Upon the lands where they dwelt long ago
And in the destruction of fair Númenor
They had thought Sauron was made no more. 
But wrong they were; Sauron yet did survive
Very much so strong and alive
For no Maia may be thus slain
Only their bodies, which can be made again
And thus he went back to his realm
To order his servants to make sword and helm
And wrought for himself a new form he did
Black and burning, but yet he hid
Away in Mordor until he had made
Ready for the war that had long been stayed
And in this time the Nazgûl came
Black and burning with evil flame
Kings of Men they were before
But they were Kings of Men no more
For Sauron gave the Nine Rings of Men
One to each of the Lords, and then
They were corrupted and in good lost faith
The Nazgûl, the evil Ringwraiths
And despair they dealt with but a cry
And wounds they gave from which all would die.


----------



## Lonna

Nice poem! I like the line lengths, elvish words, and the rhyme scheme.


----------



## Khôr’nagan

Thanks. Like I said, it's only an excerpt, but I tried to pick one of the better parts of the poem to post. It's quite long in total, otherwise I'd post it all.

But anyway, I think I'll go ask to join this guild now, before I post in it again.


EDIT:

Oh and by the way, here's a link to the full poem, if anyone's interested.
http://www.brianworsham.s5.com/custom2.html

The poem is titled "Melkor and Sauron: Through the Ages" and is the third poem displayed on the page.


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

* heartily applauds the masterful wordsmithing of *Khôr’nagan's* poem *

Verily, you've captured the epic quality!


----------



## Kelonus

Hey everyone! I wrote a poem to win for a $1,000 Grand Prize in Poetry.com and recieved a mail stating I am a semi-fianlist to win the grand prize and an annual grand prize of $10,000. They are even going to publish my poem in their book, Eternal Portraits. I hope all goes well for me. You all should check out Poerty.com if any of you haven't.


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

Wow! Khor'nagan, very much Rings poem that looks like. I haven't yet read of the history of Melkor and Sauron. It's in Silmarillion?


----------



## Khôr’nagan

*Bows greatfully to the kind words of all the distinguished members*

Well, well, well, Kelonus, it would appear that we have quite the coincidence, for I myself have also submitted a poem to that same contest and I also have received a letter saying I'm a semi-finalist and that my poem will be featured in Eternal Portraits.

However I am afraid to say that I think the contest winner has already been decided, because on the site they say that they choose in January, and January is almost a month passed already.

But congradulations on your accomplishment, Kelonus. And indeed Poetry.com is a magnificant site.


And Ireth, yes indeed this information is within the texts of the Silmarillion (at least for the most part I believe).


----------



## Khôr’nagan

Um...... Okay...... Poetry.com is a scam. I can't believe it.

Did anyone here know of poetry.com? Because it would seem that both Kelonus and I were fooled by their treachery. It turns out that no matter how bad your poem is, it will be a semi-finalist, and they'll send you a letter saying it will be published in their poetry book. Then they ask if you want to buy it, and of course many people would, so they would buy this book. I do believe that it's actually sent to you, but it's full of junky poems, I think. It's a massive scam, and I hadn't seen it coming.

Does anyone else find this surprising?


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

I know the poetry.com. I have written some poems there and got many letters which plead me to go to California to read my poem before thousands of people. I got an anthology book from them (had to pay for it) but I see they mostly do business by making people feel they are suddenly great poets and arranging these glamorous occasions. Anyway I think it's a good site to practise poetry if you like writing poems.


----------



## Lonna

I had a poem in one of poetry.com's big hardbound books that they charged about $50 for. It was full of bad poetry. I, too, think it is a scam. I still get emails from them about those poetry readings. 

We're better off posting here or having our poems published in a poetry magazine (that we find in the "Writer's Market" or "Poet's Market" books)!

Ireth Telrúnya, I like your parrot avatar! We have a little bossy green Senegal parrot who talks.


----------



## Kelonus

Crap... I feel used just for poetry.com to get money. I was going to get the book, now I am not. Know one should be tricked saying your a excellent poet. I think it is a scam too and feel it's surprising. I don't even think my poem was all that to be a semi-finalist. I am sure there were better poems. I feel bad now, because I feel fooled.


----------



## Lonna

Kelonus,

You should write send them an email or a letter letting them know how you feel!


----------



## Kelonus

I should, but they probably won't care or even ignore it. I won't bother.


----------



## Khôr’nagan

I know how you feel, Kelonus. I can't believe that it's a fake, I was so convinced, and I too was going to buy the book, but now will not. But worst of all they got my hopes up for winning $1000 just by submitting a poem... I doubt that anyone really ever wins that, it's probably fixed so that one of the operators submits a poem under a random name and wins, therefore you never have to pay people the money but they buy the book and go to the convention.

And I have decided that I'm going to destroy that web site, even if I have to spend years learning how to be a hacker or whatever. I feel so fooled, and I will not suffer this to be dismissed.

"I will make them pay for what they've done!"
— Captain Picard, _First Contact_


----------



## Saermegil

A haiku

The mosquito flies
The ancient mountains stand still
This hot, humid night


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

I'm afraid we can't do anything to poetry.com before there are quite many of us...

Saermegil:
I like haikus. Once tried to write some myself...I just don't know where they are now...


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

Nice haiku, *Saermegil!* 

Your first two lines contain wonderfully pithy philosophical depth in the contrast between tiny fleeting life set against a backdrop of famed "everlasting hills." Your last line follows tradition in assigning a (hinted-at) season ... Yet your worthy beginning leaves me feeling as though a stronger ending is called for. Might I suggest a re-write of the last line? 

Meanwhile, here's a haiku of my own:

Lothlórien 

Trees dance fall's freedom.
Elven leaves weave, somersault,
shimmer mallorn gold.

-- Gandalf the Grey


----------



## Saermegil

Thank you Gandalf the Grey. I like your poem as well, though I would not go for so abstract (I cant think of any better words to desrcibe them) words.

I will gladly listen to any suggestions you have about that last line, since I had a bit of a problem with it too. Anyway, I think we can use "mosquito" as a kigo to indicate summer.


----------



## Manveru

Hmm... evaluating...

Here's sth from me (if I may--nobody seems to like our Creative Endeavours' Hall), but, pls, don't tread me into the dust of these fine halls...
thank you in advance...

"Grass on Rochan's Fields"

_Green shades fall along,
Everywhere; stretching proudly,
Under light's warm touch._


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

I would try a more tangible approach containing specific Middle-earth imagery:

Rohan's Banner-Fields

Green banners ripple.
Riders lattice sun-shadowed grass
Under milk-white hooves.

-- Gandalf the Grey


----------



## Manveru

Gandalf The Grey said:


> I would try a more tangible approach containing specific Middle-earth imagery:
> 
> Rohan's Banner-Fields
> 
> Green banners ripple.
> Riders lattice sun-shadowed grass
> Under milk-white hooves.
> 
> -- Gandalf the Grey


Got a point in here...
Wise...

(always considered myself "lost for words")

-------
BTW: Yours sounds much better, Gandalf...


----------



## syongstar

*Words Needed*

I enter the glade of a darkwood,
and stand where my ansestors stood.
I offer myself to the army of trees,
working to make the air fit to breathe,
working to make wood for our homes,
working to make food for us to live on.
And in exchange they ask of thee,
beautiful words and music to caress 
their leaves.
love,~~*~~


----------



## numen

*one*

heres a poem of mine, if you like it, theres a post with some more that needs some feedback.

15) Western world
Open to all ideas
Closed to you




_Taste of smell_

Who says
you can’t smell dreams

They have a cold smell
mist on the windscreen
chocolate covered raisins
And oranges at
christmas.
Grass after a storm.

Maybe yours are different.

Fresh water, but from
a tap.
Ink drying on paper
And cooking in 
the afternoon
The smell of 
your childhood.

Or the smell
of your future

I dreamt……..
of pink plastic.


Captain 

Remember
You child of the eighties
Cockle shell bay?
A Donkey with a hat
Shells in the sand.

They walk the beach
Working the sea
Bodies sinking into
Wet sand
Foreigners in a foreign land

Epitaph in a language you can’t read.


What to grow

TENDER AND HALF HARDY
PERENNIAL SALVIAS
Longing to stretch
Away. From Me.
LIST AMONG THE SHOWIEST
LATE SUMMER STARS
trailing soil down the
Red carpet. From Me.
THE FLOWER COLOUR 
COVERING THE WHOLE SPECTRUM
take that, and party
hard all night. From Me. 
SALVIA GUARANITILCA STAYS GREEN
ALL WINTER
IF KEPT UNDER COVER
She is lonely. Watching 
the colours on the
road. Covered all winter.



Picnic afternoons

Grass. Lie still
As tickling fingers
Surrounds you
Soft breathing inside your ear
of someone who once loved you
Swollen earth rise to meet
the wooden death bed
(picked by yourself)
The birds sing in the sky
As you surrender yourself
to the ground.

Missing

My Manchester
buses going anywhere
Afternoon cinema trips
Market st
Hot days and
hot nights in Piccadilly Gardens.
Xaverian in my dreams
Afflecks and Coliseum
Mondays at the Ritz
Deansgate
Thursdays at Fifth Avenue
Princess st
Fridays at Jillys
kebabs in the
Dark, still, flashing lights of Rusholme
Wednesdays in the village

Has anyone seen it?
Lived it-
like me?

I’d like it back please
But I only have 10p


Hope you enjoyed these!
Numen


----------



## faila

well i just went on a late night walk last night and when I got back in I still couldnt sleep...so I wrote this:

the depth of the sky
it must go miles high
falling up
dreaming high
its where I fly
I choose to go
to this earth, good bye
but must I die?


This is a new type of poem for me...Ive never written anything like it so thats why its so crappy...anyway ill try some more things like this at another time.


----------



## Lonna

That's a good poem, faila--I like the short lines, images, and the question at the end.


----------



## Eledhwen

*To all UK poets*

I am just interrupting this thread to let UK members know about a free to enter poetry contest. The winner receives the National Poetry Champion Trophy and £1000 first prize. 200+ other winners are published in the contest's resulting anthology and receive a free copy of the book.

Closing date 30th June 2004.

United Press Ltd, Admail 3735, London EC1B 1JB www.unitedpress.co.uk

It's certainly worth the price of the stamp.


----------



## morning star

*You*

You are always on my mind,
The memories play and rewind.
I need to hear your voice today,
To let me know everything is okay.
When you speak,
I can hear the truth,
when you touch my hand,
I understand your love for me.
I pray we will always be,
But today,
I need to know that there's nothing wrong.
Yesterday I said words,
That didn't belong,
I asked myself, 
"what else could I do wrong?"
I love you more than life itself,
more than fame, power, or wealth.
You plant a gentle kiss on my forehead,
you say "I love you",
And all my feelings of dread disappear.
I wish in this moment you were here.


----------



## Lantarion

Well I certainly haven't been here for a while..! I've even written new stuff, just haven't posted it. 
Numen, your poems were really wonderful! Here's my quick take on them:
*Taste of Smell*
I really love what you've done with your use of words here, there is a seperate word for the way you identify one sense through another, like saying "the smell of your childhood"; I can't remember the term just now though.. But I adore the way you create such poignant and intimate imagery through these simple words; you play upon the affiliations we make with them, and reach the rader on a personal level by reverting to events like Christmas, raisins, time after a storm, childhood.. All things that have occurred to each of us. I especially love the simile, "Ink drying on paper", it has something really mystical but still extremely commonplace about it, just like a lot of life. 
The ending is very interesting, you again play with the rader's conceptions; we expect to hear something romantic at the words "I dreamt....", but then you take something modern and ordinary and commercial like plastic; but there is still a sort of pop-culture appeal to that phrase ("of pink plastic"), it is alsoa part of our lives. Gorgeous job with this!!!

*Captain*
Amazing.. Once again you create such wonderful imagery with these normal, quite pop-culture terms and ideas. And it's excellent how you play on meanings again, the word 'captain' reminds us of wartime or even of direct battle; and indeed the first stanza begins with a sort of military reminiscance, "do you remember that battle" etc. But then you change the tone completely, to a time seemingly just before or just after this supposed war. "Foreigners in a foreign land" is an excellent use of repetition, it doesn't seem redundant but very stylish and strong; this line, and "epitaph in a langauge you can't read" bring this idea to mind, that the person this is talking aobut or perhaps the narrator himself is a wounded soldier, still during wartime, who has had to leave the military and now walks along beaches and streets. he seems also to be remembering the events of the war, because "bodie sinking into wet sand" can be seen as a sign of soldiers dying or of people simply resting on the beach. Another exquisite show of imageyr from you.

*What to grow*
I should really analyse this bitby bit, this obviously has some sort of structural meanings and hidden thoughts.. 
This one also has amazing imagery, but it has a more chaotic and schizophrenic rhythm, with the capitalized words cutting into the descriptive lower-case ones. It seems to me like this person, apparently female (though I don't know why I think so), does have some mental problems; she is reading from the back of some flower pot, or from some random book; but the lower-case text is her past that she is remembering, words people have spoken to her; except the last line, which is her own sad thought. 
Really amazing use of vague, chaotic tempo, this one was very sensual and intimate.

*Picnic afternoons*
This one has a rather clear theme, perhaps unlike the others; death (well, IMO). The title is pop-culture again, referring to a very common practice and a sort of 'personally social' event, excuse the oxymoron. You slowly but surely build up the imagery and thought of death, line by line; and I like how you don't paint a grim or evil picture of death, but one of a sort of 'surrendering' and peaceful ending. Lovely.

*Missing*
This one also in quite pop-culture (I'm getting sick of that term!! ), very clearly so, with urban and British social references abounding. These are something like Bertolt Brecht's poems, only more sensual IMO. 
This one seems quite clearly to be an allegory of life; you list all these places and events and names and entities, all seemingly full of colour and lights. Then at the end you ask, "Has anybody lived it like me?". There is a sense of pride here, which is overwhelmed by the regret or... something of the last lines: "I want it back, please" refers apaprently to the eprson wanting to re-live their life, perhaps the same way or in a different way. And "But I only have 10p" is like a sort of subtle critique against giving prices and values for memories and lives.
Another powerful piece, very urban and still personal. 


Sorry they were so brief, I don't really have the energy to go into more depth right now..  
Here is a poem of mine, that I wrote yesterday in fact.. It is an ode of sorts to nature and to Spring. It is one of my best, I like to think; I hope you like it too.  PS: It is complete stream of consciousness, which I like to write.

That First of Hallowed Seasons
the window gaped and hid its icy fangs
a sun of warmth and roses brilliant shone
a way was lost and so a new one rose
its thornéd fangs its stalk did proudly grace

the sky was laughing, green and hard today
a grassy edge with meadows built on stones
the leaves of which, like grass, were made of gold
and hue of emerald gleam like metal kites

the white-puffed equine trumpets, filled with sap
rode their snow-white mane across the sky
and every pearly house whose plume was lit
did echo through his hooves a neighing joy

thus did the earth its brown graves spring to life
his roots are deep and long and eager still
the deep-hid fingers mobile made were yet
and autum's whisper held no brown-struck grudge

and thus a wing with partners flecked the whiffs
and singing, thrust its beak through bouts of speed
a tale, recited quick and sung to rhythms
made to fly was rendered, wing and tassel

every flitting insect, sleep-awakened
whirring like the world around their tensions
grew and grew until the thrum was checked
a summit, green and pale and full of wonder

[link]


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

Beautiful, Morning Star and Lantarion!

Sorry, but I feel like writing too. Let's see it I get anywhere at all...


Far horizons fill my head,
I want to fly instead,
of having to walk on this earth,
I want to fill my cup, I have this dearth,
I long to see the blue open sky,
having seen such freedom I could die,
like they say about a city here,
that whole idea to me is very dear,
freedom of thought, and right to choose,
freedom of fight, and freedom to lose.

What a wonderful place this world could be,
If all these things you could also see,
I'm bursting with joy on such a Spring day,
I'm listening to the trees, what they say,
and they said it was time to grow,
they said it was time for me to go,
live, laugh, see, run, sail and even fly
no more worry, no reason at all to cry.

And desert, if filled me with open spaces,
there I saw sand in the wind and all the faces,
all the hidden treasures, cities in the sand,
ancient forgotten places, this old land,
and I knew I was just a tiny thread,
in the grand current of time, soon dead,
but it filled me with such an awe,
and I was overcome by a great wave,
I felt so safe in this giant cycle of life,
a tiny grain of sand, on the edge of a knife.

I was free in the wind as it flew over the dunes...


----------



## faila

my mind grows small,
creativity fades,
as my body grows tall
my mind begins to die
with all the oppression
of the world, its no 
wonder their is regression 
something so beautiful
something so right
something so magnificent
who knows my plight



It doesnt have a name....its just about how i feel that im losing my creativity, like its leaving my body. I no longer can carry the thoughts it seems I can no longer think in the manner i once did.


----------



## numen

*more!*

hello!
this is my new poem..

They died for beauty

Go on
make yourself gorgeous
Train yourself well
until the girls cry
“oh that pipe is
so fashionable”

Because, how can there 
be more for you?
here. Where the light
fades in my eyes.

And fairies gather
dust.
In my hair.


I hope you like it. Thanks for your comments Lantarion, I wish I could write like you! lol. I really liked your poem.


----------



## Eledhwen

faila said:


> It doesnt have a name....its just about how i feel that im losing my creativity, like its leaving my body. I no longer can carry the thoughts it seems I can no longer think in the manner i once did.


Changes in my body
Changes in my mind
The person I was yesterday
Impossible to find
Embracing new beginnings
And searching for the way
My aching heart can tell the world
The way I feel today

The poem you wrote, faila, shows that your creativity still lives. I suspect you have more cares now, and maybe you are trying to write what was in your heart when life was more carefree. Search deeper, and you will find the deeper creative beauty.

I like numen's style - it paints pictures. Great stuff.


----------



## Cerridwen

Feedback would be nice 

*Help Me* 

cut
drip
bleed
splatter
deep
deep
deep
deeper
hard
hard
hard
harder
long
long
long
longer
can't stop
can't think
can't feel
can't act
can't run
can't run
only thing
is to escape
follows me
stalks me
haunts me
sticks me
pricks me
cuts me
bleeds me
leaves me
can't stop
can't begin
can't run
it starts again
can't stop don't know why
cut me more
the time goes by
hurt again
the scars grow worse
never knowing
the pain's source
can't decide
no decision
long ingrained
cut with precision
want to stop
don't know how
needing help
nothing felt
feeling desperate
need you now
come to me
before i fall
before i go
before i run
disappear
i'm fading now
help me


----------



## Eledhwen

To me, this poem reads like the cry for help from a self-mutilator. I'm impressed by the style and layout, which increases the sense of a downhill hellish journey.


----------



## Cerridwen

Thanks for the comments. I wrote it for my friend.


----------



## Eledhwen

Cerridwen said:


> Thanks for the comments. I wrote it for my friend.


Your friend is blessed to have someone who understands.


----------



## Cerridwen

...I understand more than she knows. I am recovering from it myself.

darn it...I was planning on posting another poem, but I don't know where I put it. Give me a day; I'll post it tomorrow


----------



## Cerridwen

Aha! here's that poem I was talking about. Once again, comments are welcome!

Gotta cut
Going deep
Harder now
Blood seeps
Never know
If it can be fixed
Blood drips
Time ticks
Cycle of pain
Begins anew
I don't know
What I should do
Stabbing here
Pricking there
The pain's too much
For me to bear
Don't want to do it
Choice isn't mine
To heal my wounds
I need some time
Don't want to do it
I know it's bad
But I'm addicted to it
It's driving me mad
I'm starting to fade
I'm going to disappear
All that fills me now
Is nothing but fear
Please come to my rescue
Please come to my aid
Just hold me tightly
And I won't be afraid
I know that you're angry
I know that you're mad
That you're disappointed
What I did makes you sad
Understand it's not me
Something's wrong in my head
I don't wish I could die
I'm glad I'm not dead
I'm done with the crying
Time to wipe away my tears
Erase all the pain
And banish my fears
I'm going to get help
I'm not gonna cry
I'm gonna get better
And I'm gonna be alive


----------



## faila

I say hello,
goodbye I hear,
down my cheek a tear.
the pain of thought,
robbed away
lest I say
something with wich
They dont agree
why dont the leave me be.
I know the truth
My thoughts go fast
further and way past
what they think possible.


----------



## numen

*another one*

hiya guys
here another poem- please can you give me some feedback coz I am not sure If I want to change it or not. I def think I am gonna change the title.

Nightmare.


Once Upon A Time

* Dubs the boy in your ear*
In a faraway

* Swallow the dust the bull kicks up*
There was a Princess

* cover your skin in trident stars*
and her name was

*become who you want outside*
She lived inside a

* Turn aside here, Said I*
massive castle filled

*we cross not into there*
with Virgin flowers 

*hand inside mine, turn aside*
Fate destined her

*And Live.*
to death

* happily ever after. * 





Thanks! Faila, I really like your poem, and it kinda made me think about the way peoples belief affect them in life. I thought it was very good.

Ok the poem is meant to be arranged in a certain way, but it won't let me do it! grrrrr so I won't have the same affect, but the bits on bold are meant to be on the right side of the screen and the normal on the left so that they look like two opposing isdes, or two stories if you will.
Thanks


----------



## faila

numen said:


> Thanks! Faila, I really like your poem, and it kinda made me think about the way peoples belief affect them in life. I thought it was very good.


 My poem was more referring to my being an outcast because of my inteligence until I learned to hide my inteligence and play dumb.
But once written anything can be applicable to anything, so im glad you found some way of applying it.


----------



## faila

I love the way you laugh
I love the way you cry
I love the way you laugh
I never want to say goodbye
as long as i never do
theirs the chance to see.
what we can be.


Theirs the chance to see your face
the chance to know your mind
the chance to become one, to bind
the chance of life
the chance to become man and wife

I love you
I love you


----------



## faila

without you I die
for you I would lie
to you never

I wait for you to come around
I wait to hear that one sound
"I love you"

You say it will pass
I know it will last
I wait for you

Forever I wait
for maybe just one date
forever

To see you is enough
but it is still tuff
to not want to be with you

(if your wondering why the these two poems, its jsut because isaw the girl who i love, which i dont see very often....she obviously doesnt return my feelings...)


----------



## Cerridwen

Wonderful poems; I especially liked the last one.

I know exactly how you feel, too, since I work with the guy... It really captures everything I feel. great job!


----------



## faila

The hours stretch
on and on 
The hours stretch
Till you want to die
with open eyes you lie

It never comes
as long as you try
it never comes 
nothing stays in your head
until you wish to be dead 

Finally it ends
and you fade
finally it ends
asleep you fall
until in minutes your name is called

(insomnia stinks)


----------



## Cerridwen

Wonderful poem faila!

Here's mine...(kinda like numen's with the whole two-sided thingy)

Not a care in the world
THE PAIN DRAGS HER DOWN

Her heart's greatest desire
SORROW SPLITS HER SOUL

The man that she loves
THE MAN THAT SHE HATES

Enraptures her heart
DISGUSTS HER MIND

Brings her true happiness
IS IT ALL A MASK?

The luckiest girl in the world
SEEKING TRUTH AND HAPPINESS

Is it all real?
THIS IS LIFE


----------



## faila

Cerridwen are you published? Your poetry is really good.


----------



## Cerridwen

No faila, I'm not published. I don't know who would want to publish me anyway; I'm only 17  Besides, all my teachers absolutely HATE all my poetry. Blah...

Anyway, here's some more!

~Heartache~

I see you standing in a room of clouds
Standing apart, you look at me
A sad smile on your face, tears dripping down your cheeks
You stand and hold my heart in your hands
You whisper, "I love you" into the air
But to no one, the words disappear
With one final tear that falls to your feet
You take hold of my heart and
Break it in front of my eyes
"Why, my love?" I ask, my world closing in on me
"Because I love you" he whispers, and then the clouds devour him
And he's gone
And I'm gone
Lost in a room of clouds


~Broken Heart~

I open my eyes and see my beating heart
Enshrouded in red mist, like blood
As I approach I see upon my precious heart
A delicate crack, I reach out to touch it
And I see that the crack spells my true love's name
I touch his name with my finger
With gentleness, and infinite tenderness
But when I show him ultimate compassion
The crack deepens, til my heart splits in two
I am blinded by red mist, like blood
My heart split by my love, be true


----------



## faila

Cerridwen said:


> No faila, I'm not published. I don't know who would want to publish me anyway; I'm only 17  Besides, all my teachers absolutely HATE all my poetry. Blah...


 Teachers hate your poetry because its better than anything they could write and their jealous, your much better than I am....My skills are small and little compared to yours. 

Power at your fingers,
Power to mold,
Power to shape,
Power to never grow old.
The way one writes,
Can change lives
Can others way light.
Effects can be great,
or oh so small,
changes made,
makes a difference after all.

Thats the power true writers like yourself have...to change and effect peoples lives, use it.


----------



## Saermegil

A Haiku

The spider is still
Frost gathering on it's web
A fly is coming


----------



## Cerridwen

faila said:


> Teachers hate your poetry because its better than anything they could write and their jealous, your much better than I am....My skills are small and little compared to yours.
> 
> Power at your fingers,
> Power to mold,
> Power to shape,
> Power to never grow old.
> The way one writes,
> Can change lives
> Can others way light.
> Effects can be great,
> or oh so small,
> changes made,
> makes a difference after all.
> 
> Thats the power true writers like yourself have...to change and effect peoples lives, use it.



Wow, that really meant a lot to me, faila. I really appreciated that. Thank you.


----------



## Cerridwen

Here's another! (pssst faila this isnt the one I was telling you about in my pm)

I love you dear
WHO AM I FOOLING?

Together forever
CURSED FOR ALL ETERNITY

Nothing will seperate us
WE WERE DOOMED FROM THE START

I want to spend forever with you
THIS ISN'T GOING TO WORK

Are you sure this is how it has to be?
THIS IS HOW IT IS

I'm sorry this didn't work
I HAVE TO MOVE ON

Please don't say you hate me
DESPITE THIS ALL I'LL LOVE YOU FOREVER

Goodbye my love
FOREVER IN MY DREAMS

Goodbye...


----------



## morning star

This Sorted Life 6-6-04

You formed me from the clay,
And turned my night to day.
Your eyes are like the most glorious stars,
You can change the course history with just one word.
You hide me under your wings,
From the pain that is inflicted.

CH:We are a wicked race,
We'd prefer to chase, anyone but you.
You show your holiness,
In all that you do,
And I know what you say is true.

You shine like a star in the morning,
And when there is danger,
You call out to us in warning.
We wonder when You will return,
For now in our hearts,
A flame continually burns.

Ch

We surrender ourselves to you,
We lay down our pride,
And walk by your side.
We will fight the good fight,
For all that is right,
In this sorted life.


I'm into song writing...so i put it into song-form.


----------



## faila

No named
let me see your face
show me your love
I want to see you
why cant you come from above
but then i hear your voice
comforting and kind
I already have you say
as you release my binds

No named 2
My thoughts go through my head
remembering the lies i've said.
I know its wrong.
I know what i need to do.
I get down on my knee
I beg that you forgive me.
All the things ive done
and those I will do.
I stand and rise
forgiven of those lies
to serve you in this life
to worship in the one after.


----------



## morning star

*Re: Poetry*

Shell 5-30-04

I hate myself for what i've done,
I hate myself for who i've become.
I hate myself because my actions remind me of you,
And what you always do.
I'm tangled in a web of bitterness,
That you've spun around me.

Ch: Can I escape this place,
Or the feel of your tortured embrace?
I'm just a shell of what I used to be,
And all I feel is the pain that you've instilled in me.

I've fallen and I can't get up to run anymore,
See, I've never had to struggle like this before..
I'm at your unlikely mercy,
I'm you at your worst,
For an unconditional love I thirst.
To look into a soul,
and know that they won't ever let go.

CH

And there's a zombie walking around with my face,
it even has my name.
....It's me trying to cover hidden pain even more, 
'cause I have nothing left to gain.


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Re: Poetry*

hey this is some of my depressing poetry (its not about me, I promise lol)
This is a conversation between three people. two at the beginning, then one of the same and a different one after the asterik. (In the original version some lines were bolded or italicized, but now, just say that each line is a different person)

Do I know you?
Not now, Not ever.
Can you see me?
Always, Never.
Do you know?
Know what?
I didn't think so.
************
Did you know her?
She was always there, Never spoke.
Did you?
What?
Did you speak?
To her?
Never.
Why?
Why would I?
She needed you.
Me?
Someone. You, anyone.
She did?
Why?
No one knew.
Knew what?
Anything.
Everything.
What?
No one knew her. No one knew it.
Knew what?
It doesn't matter.
Why not?
Its too late.
For what?
To know her.


This one was about my friend whose life was being made miserable by a kid at school. I wrote it as if to him.

When she dies.
You'll be sorry.
You'll wish.
Wish that you could.
Could unsay, 
Could undo,
Could take the knives back.
Could help, 
Could hold,
Could carry the burden.
I tried.
I tried to tell you,
To warn, 
To give her life.
The knives pierced,
Everytime.
By the time you saw,
You'd killed her.

This one I wrote in math class after I almost fell asleep and I was sooooo bored. 

Eyes glaze,
And I sleep.
Voices echo
Lost in space.
Equations,
Invasions,
Knowledge.
"A head like a sieve."
I wake
To a bell,
And hope.
"Did I miss much?"


These are some dumb ones that I did while being carefully watched by my friend on the computer in Science.

About Cows
Moo.

About Bunnies
Munch.
Boing.
Munch,
Munch.
Boing
Boing
Boing.

About Sweatshirts
No
Cold Pricklies.
Only
Warm Fuzzies.

About Einstein
Well
If he was
So smart,
Why didn't
He live
Forever?
He could have
Cryogenically 
Frozen himself.
I could have
Told him so.

About Death
Well.
This is 
Certainly
Interesting. 
Hmmm.
What's next?
Oh.

Yum. These worms
Taste 
Good after all
These years.

About Penguins
Flap.
Flap.
Crash.

About Chicken
Yum.


This one is another depressing one. It is another conversation.

Loaded Words

Hey. 
Hey.
'Sup?
Nothing. 
Oh, no, 
Nothing at all.
Never mind the drugs and
The lies and the sadness.
Never mind the knives and the pain
And the way that they
Look at me.
Never mind that
I want to die.
You?
Not much.


----------



## greypilgrim

*Re: Poetry*

This one is about my brain-dead job.  
---------------------------------------------------- 
"There's a corpse in my head, 
he's walking around in circles. 
Trying to make me dizzy. 

I'm carrying a paintbrush, 
and he's got bugs all over him. 
They crawl down my spine. 

I wish the corpse could paint, 
while I just walk around in circles. 
Bugs don't bother me at all. 

My zombie is my best friend, 
he keeps me happy up on the roof. 
And tells me jokes and stuff. 

There's a corpse in my head, 
he walks circles around the house. 
Carrying a paintbrush. 

I've got too many bugs on me, 
my spine is tingling. 
I wish I wasn't so dizzy. 

I tell the zombie jokes but 
he's too busy painting to laugh. 
So I'm talking to myself. 

Now I'm walking around in circles, 
and the corpse is crawling on the roof. 
It's fun to rack your brain at work." 
----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ely

*Our precious poem*

OK, I hope nobody minds me posting this here. 

This is a poem we started at "The Green Dragon" in "a really big inn in a really big cave (I'm a dragon, ok?)for anyone and everyone!!!".

But now we thought that maybe it would be better to have a separate thread for the poem ONLY. So this is the thread. Anyone can join us to continue this poem. But I'd like to keep this thread only for the poem, as I said before. If you want to discuss it, please do it here. 

I hope everyone is OK with this and you're all welcomed to continue the poem.


----------



## ely

*A Poem About A Bar In A Cave* 
until someone suggests a better title

Once upon a time
In a land afar
There was a cavern wide
And in that cave a bar

Many flocked to drink
And laugh and socialize
But none would ever think
That in that bar there lies

a dragon that was so kind and fun
and a group to match her wit.
there was fun always, rain or sun
and all were glad the dragon fit.

Long they talked and laughed
and had a merry time
but soon the day had passed
when suddenly great slime

it came through the door, and over rocks,
it said hello and began to dance
it said i am oliver, yes i am, and i want to box,
so come on down if anyone thinks they have a chance!

People screamed and ran
but One boasted great pride
"Beat it, scum! and scram!
I will not run to hide!"

so up the dragon stood
uncurling all her length
because none other would
she unleashed her mighty strength

"Aha!" the slime yelled out
"You will not beat me yet!
For I will win this bout
And make you then my pet!"

out she let a spout of flame
it sizzled olivers' eyebrows
"never this dragon will you tame!"
and they began to....roughhouse

long they fought and battled
and as the moon did rise
oliver cried " lets stop this fiddle faddle"
i am burn and congealed! and he began to cry.

"So you admit defeat?
you foul and evil slime!"
oliver had been beat
so he slinked out of this rhyme

People peeped and peared
Then they drew on nigh
All came back and cheered
And the Dragon lifted high

Dragon very happy was too
and gave them all a free drink
that was so sweet and cool
and made their cheeks turn pink.

Dawn appeared at last
And all slunked back to bed
With weariness by cast
D laid down her head

But she couldn't sleep for long
Cause a maiden opened the door
She looked as she came from an ancient song
And long dark robes she wore.

"Gentle beast ye are,
Yet strong and mighty be,
I've travelled from afar,
To have a word with thee"

"A word? alas,
but I've fought a battle yet!"
but she sighed and took out a glass
she decided not to fret

"Come ye must with me,
I have for ye a task,
It is not quite easy
In danger it doth bask"

"I'd still like to rest
but with you will come I
for I wish you all the best.
I guess to leave it is time."

The maiden turned away
And left the stone cavern.
The dawn of a newborn day
Lit up the nearby fern.

They travelled months and weeks and days
Dragon flying high, maiden riding beneath her
Many times danger and worry came their way
And finally they could not go any further.

They took shelter in a forest
But they did not know
That there would be no time to rest
That they should up and go!

Deep in the forest, where nobody goes
There has been something hidden for long
What is it exactly, no one that knows
It isn't mentioned in any story or song.

It it was beastly, it was foul,
None who saw it lived.
With a horrid, chilling howl
Through the trees came swift

it ran on two legs, 
haunched in the back
and covered in fur,
searching for a snack

as it approached with horns stout
it's fangs shining fierce
they looked for a way out
for those fangs were ready to pierce

It's eyes glowing red,
claws raking the ground, 
the beast raised it's head,
and made a terrible sound.

For miles it spread fear,
echoing through the trees,
and all those who could hear,
swiftly turned to flee.

It lunged towards the twain,
but they were too quick,
for the monster in pain,
on a pebble did slip.

The poor beast was daft,
and in a prickle-bush did fall,
then the Dragon with a laugh,
roasted beast, bush and all. 

"The job's far from done,"
The maiden did warn
"There will be more where that one came from."

Just as she had spoke
There was a deafening cry
From the trees there broke
The mother of the babe D fried

Fearsome, huge and vile
She sniffed at the carcass fried
Then glared at the two a while
As they ran to hide

They could ran but couldn't hide
And that they knew quite well
Soon she did them find
In her eyes burning flames from hell

"Quickly!" Yelled the maiden fare, 
And ducked beneath a rock.
"We must destroy this creatures' hair
And send it into shock!

"For only thus could it be brought
Under our submission,
Then our road will be less frought
With dangers for this mission!"

They knew what had to be done
But it wasn't easy at all
The beast was sure it had won
And it seemed so strong and tall

But the maiden was brave
Dragon courageous
Their skills did them save
And helped them beat the dangers

In a blazing fury
D drew up and flew
Soon the beast was sorry
For it had turned to stew

"Hurah!" the maiden cried
"You did it! Now we're free!
I knew he hadn't lied,
When he said to count on thee!"

Dragon stood confused
Who was this of she spoke?
Then D felt sorely used
And leaned against an oak.

"Of whom does she speak?" Dragon thought
"And where does she wants me to send?
If our road with so many dangers is fraught
What is waiting for me in its end?"

"Do not look so down cast,
My fare and noble friend,
For it was told long past
That you would comprehend

"The fate that you awaits.
It cannot be shrugged off.
So come let's make good haste,
The road and long and rough!"

Dragon tried worried to be not
As they continued their road
Neither of them spoke a lot
But both thought of their home

Then finally, one morning bright
They came upon their goal;
A castle great, of dazzling hight,
White flag upon a pole.

The castle made of stone so white
One tower reaching heaven
Its windows shining in sunlight
And doors were open seven

Its towers gleaming silver
Its stairs were made of gold
The spears with sparkling jewels
The royal guards did hold

glorious and magnificent
this castle did appear
but an evil potent
lurked about the rear...
...of the castle...

"Therein lies our master
Who sent me long ago,
Because I was much faster
Than his evil foe

Who wished to indeed slay you
So you counldn't do this task.
Since Master did then save you
Do as he may ask."

Dragon nodded and entered
The castle so beautiful and fair
Inside she heard a voice gentle
That was talking to her

She turned her head to look
And saw a figure that stood
Holding a dusty old book
Face covered with dark hood

"Ah!" The figure said,
"Good, you're finally here."
Then he bobbed his head
With almost a menacing leer.

For a brief moment D felt,
a nameless feeling within her heart.
Like a memory, a shadow of excruciating pain,
that as sudden as it had come, disappeared again.

But she had no time to wonder,
for the maiden 'fore her stood,
and spoke "I have returned, by thunder.
You thought I never would!"

"And see, my Lord whom I have brought:
the mighty Dragon, beside whom I've fought...
"Yes, yes." the cloaked Lord broke in.
"Let us tarry no longer, we must soon begin!"

Surprised by his rudeness, the two at him glared.
As the figure made his way up the grand stairs.
Without a word, they slowly did follow.
But they felt deep inside, a fear cold and hollow.

Up the stairs they went, into a dark room
And behind them the door itself closed
Dragon felt that near was somebody's doom
As she saw another figure rose.

Another voice spoke - it was cold but calm
It said: "You are late but now we begin."
Dragon had a strong feeling of alarm
She tried to see more but the place was dim.

Voice said: "There is an evil around us
It embraces this castle and tower
You this evil force destroy must
For even I can't withstand its power."

The cold voice was coming from a candle so small,
it's faint light glowing in the dark gloomy hall.
Amazed, the moved closer, it seemed like a joke.
But sure enough they dicovered, 'twas the candle that spoke.

"Greetings, dear dragon." it flickered and veered.
"You came not too late, as I had feared.
There's no time to explain, I ask for your trust!
Go with the fire. Follow it, you must."

Just then the candle-light shrunk and quenched. 
And suddenly the floor gave a horrible wrench. 
The wall around them trembled, the whole castle shook.
They fell into darkness, which the silence then took.

Piercing was the darkness
That seemed to consume all.
Shattering was the silence
That made their own skin crawl.

“Dragon?” came the whimper,
Shaky with appeal.
“Yes?” came back the whisper,
That all could clearly hear.

“What has just befallen
Our fair and noble land?
Is this is end that’s spoken
Of by him who’s in command?”

"This is not the end
But the end is near,"
Said darkness around them
Then no more did they hear.

"Follow the fire," the candle had said
But there was no fire, all was black
Suddenly Dragon lifted her head
And forward stretched her neck.

"I see a light, it's weak but it's there,"
Said dragon and started to walk
"It could be dangerous, so be aware!"
She heard the maiden behind her talk.

As Dragon went on, the light seemed to move
It was always ahead but out of their reach
The maiden understood its essence quite soon
And to Dragon she gave this speech:

"I think this is the light we must follow
That will guide us to the right place
This darkness is not at all so hollow
And many dangers again we may face."

Dragon nodded and on they went
After walking hours three or four
She looked beside her in amazement
The maiden was there no more.


----------



## ely

"Where are you?" Dragon cried
Her voice was eaten by darkness
The flames ahead had not died
But they lighted the place less and less.

Just as she thought her strength was drained,
the darkness around her waned,
revealing a hall that had no ceiling,
the loftiness gave her a sinking feeling.

Beneath her talons was ancient stone,
laid there by a people long gone,
Forming a ring, ten dragonwings wide,
the round walls smooth, rising high on all sides.

From above came soft sunlight,
so gazing upwards, she prepared for flight,
spread her wings, leapt off the ground,
climbed through the cold air of the shaft round.

Heartbeat, wingbeat,
memories of dreams.
Sudden heat, cold creeping
into soul screaming.

Through darkness race,
quicken pace,
flee from the hungry eyes.
Free! flying high in open sky.
All fear breathed out in sigh.

"You passed the test" a voice whispered,
carried on the wind.
"your soul we pierced, your heart we heard,
the dark you braved and won."

The maiden was there, a smile on her face
Softly landed Dragon on green grass beside her
Warm sunshine from clear sky them did embrace
And for a moment they both enthralled were.

Then maiden sadly lowered her head
"This was only a test that you passed
The hardest part of our mission is still ahead
Our mission, it could be the last."

"Alone in the darkness I was
Not a soul around me to hear
All the terrors of worlds I flew past
And now our mission I don't fear."


----------



## Deleted member 3778

*Re: Our precious poem*

"Through those woods we must go,"
she gestured towards the trees.
"For within that ancient forest,
is the Pool Of Many Seas.

It is an entrance to a place,
called the Land Below.
Strange it is, but we've naught to fear
as you so bravely showed."

As the two crossed the field,
the maiden continued to speak.
"Still we must be cautious,
in that region of the deep."

"It sounds like an odd place."
Dragon wondered aloud.
"Indeed, once we've fallen through,
our thoughts can be heard by all!"

"So watch what you think,
if we meet any people...
For they hate those who sink
into their land so evil."


----------



## ely

They plunged into wood
Under the trees it was dark
Some marks of no good
Were carved into bark

They all said “Go back!”
Dragon clearly did see
Following the track
Past the scary trees

And then the pool was there
So strange and so blue
So cold and so clear
But they couldn’t see through

“Jump,” said the girl
And Dragon obeyed
She leaped into the swirl
And so did the maid


----------



## Deleted member 3778

*Re: Our precious poem*

The water engulfed them
and for a moment of shock,
they felt that beneath it,
was air - not wet loch.

Although they quickly gasped
they soon found out
after their faces were splashed,
there was air all about
( - which made them feel quite abashed.)

For a while they drifted
downwards in silence,
their surroundings they sifted
through a blurry ambiance.


----------



## ely

They could see something past them fly
Dreams, thoughts, ideas and deeds
Emotions and feelings were swimming by
Love and hatred, kindness and greed

The way into another world can't be too easy
There is much you leave and some you take
All before you eyes goes blurry
And much may happen before you wake

They were falling and falling and falling
Their minds emptied and hearts looked into
Strange things their thoughts were stirring
And nothing they about that could do

But suddenly their endless fall was over
Their senses brightened, again they could see
The doorway above them glinted as mirror
And then there was just air gloomy.


----------



## Burb

*Re: Poetry*

*The Great Hunter (Orion)* 

The killer awakened, mighty roar, the lion
He who walks the sea and kills the beast, Orion
You who loves this great man, why must you destroy him?
It’s not your fault,
It’s your brother, your skin, yourblood, your kin.

You must raise his soul into the sky
for all the world to see.
You must forget the pain and remember love
for your man to rest in peace.


----------



## greypilgrim

*Re: Poetry*

 I like that one...was "the sea" referring to the universe/space?


----------



## greypilgrim

*i guess so!*

Anyways, here's a song of aliens, real bad ones...

with just a touch of my burning hand 
i send my astro zombies to rape the land 
prime directive, exterminate the whole human race 
and your face drops in a pile of flesh 
and then your heart pounds till it pumps in death 
prime directive, exterminate whatever stands left


----------



## HungLoongHsk

*Re: Poetry*

here i go for the very first time,
never been on this forum before,
but today i flow a rhyme.

From the deepest depths
i take my last breath
i know death is coming
so there's no need to hurry,
my last moment draws near
my visions gettin' blurry.

I am a Gung Fu man,
Choy Lee Fut fighters are not afraid.
I will live on forever
as long as my memory gets played-
over and over in the minds of others,
one day we will meet and once again call ourselves.......
Choy Lee Fut Brothers.


sifu frank mccarthy


----------



## greypilgrim

*Re: Poetry*

Live by honor
Kill by stealth

Yo, I'm a straight up ninja
So get to stepping,
Or else lose your head
Ninjas Kill...

I fly high in the air 
with the wings of a hawk
born upon a death wind
Ninjas Kill...

Shadow warrior striking
From invisible places
With the heart of a dragon
Ninjas Kill...

I flip out and cut off heads
I jump over trees and 
climb up buildings
Ninjas Kill...


----------



## Eledhwen

*Re: i guess so!*



greypilgrim said:


> with just a touch of my burning hand
> ..... your face drops in a pile of flesh


Have you been watching 'Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone?'

I can't claim to enjoy these anihilation poems, but I can see and appreciate the poetry in them, if you get my drift.

Here's one with fewer dismembered body parts...

This cannot be my lot,
A world of pain and strife;
The drones and clones I see around
As wheels turn and hammers pound
Until they put me in the ground
A spent, forgotten life.

No, there is somewhere else
Just barely out of sight
Where living green is all around
And nature's chorus is the sound
That fills the water, sky and ground
A world where all is right.

I wish with all my heart
That I could just break free.
A voice within says "Just let go!
Dive in! Don't just immerse a toe."
But fearful, my reply is "No! 
It isn't meant to be."


----------



## greypilgrim

*Re: Poetry*

No Harry Potter... and your poem, I like it 

this one is for a forum member, I won't say their name:

...it's a song http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showpost.php?p=426215&postcount=370

about people rubbing your face in your mistakes every chance they get, and about being a better man


----------



## morning star

*Re: Poetry*

hmm....It seems anymore I just write songs.....here are a few:

In Your Caring Arms
8-12-04

You pour soul out telling her how you really feel,
And all she does is look past you to him.
She says she cares about you too,
But she’s stuck living in the past.
She keeps on talking as she stares his way,
You knowingly cringe wishing she would realize the truth.

CH: She needs to wake from her dreams,
She needs to analyze his schemes and see,
That he doesn’t really care about her.
Someday he’ll realize he let the best get away,
Someday she’ll already be happily taken by the one who cares about her.

You see her stick by his side,
Even as he picks a new ‘firefly’.
You see her heart breaking,
But all you can do is be there,
And hope she sees how much you truly care.
Her eyes are opening to the proof, 
And now she can see the truth.

CH

She came to the realization awhile back,
She now discerns who speaks the truth,
And she knows that it‘s you.
She finally takes her rightful place,
In your caring arms.


A Million Shards
(Josh’s Song)
8-9-04

Are you happy now?
You told me you cared,
But now you are meeting her stare,
And I’m sitting watching the two of you dance over there,
Like we used to.
You held my hand,
But I guess that was just a faze....just a craze.

Ch: I’m left here falling down,
I’m left here with my head in my hands, 
And My heart shattered on the ground.
I’m left here bound by you,
But I am breaking loose.

You’ve never been there to catch my tears as they fall,
You just leave me all alone standing,
Left to pick up the pieces of me that you’ve shattered into a million shards.
Don’t ever touch me again,
Don’t ever think you have that right.
Don’t you think that you’ve hurt me enough as it is?
‘Cause you have.

CH

You lied even as your eyes met mine,
If you truly did love me,
It’s too late now for just a simple “I‘m sorry“,
You’ve hurt me far too many times.
I have finally broken loose from you.

Anthem Of Freedom 
08-06-04

I render this a worthy cause,
Sure I may have my flaws,
But if you’re so perfect,
Why not cast the first stone?
I’m tired of these reasons,
That’s right I won’t compromise the way I think.

CH: I can’t wait ‘til the day,
I can taste the freedom already,
I can hear it ringing in my ears.
I’ve shed many tears because of you,
But soon this cycle of destruction will be put to an end.

I’m just a dream chaser,
On that independence day I will scream out my lungs for freedom.
You say you can’t stand to see me with a broken heart,
But don’t you think I feel worse watching you two argue,
And everything I’ve ever know, continue falling apart?

CH

All my dreams thus far have been disbanded and broken,
And the ones that haven’t,
You’ve choked out of me in disgust,
Or they’ve been driven out of me with anger and distrust.
I won’t surrender to you ever,
This is my anthem of freedom.


Something Worth Dying For
8-13-04

I’m living in the shadows,
My heart is as cold as ice,
Wish I could make my way to the forgotten paradise.
A place written about in lost annals of time,
Of my childhood,
When I was care-free and everything was alright.
But only pain consumes me,
And you’re the only one who can see right through me.

CH: You wrap me in your wings,
And bring me back into your arms.
I thank you for saving me then and now,
I pray this will work out somehow,
That I can just make it through tonight.

I’ve never seen so much pain and destruction as that two year span,
But I know that for some reason it was in your plan.
Now I’m out of the shadows,
Now I am truly living....for something worth dying for.
I searched for so long,
But now I know we were meant to live for so much more. 

CH

I’ve seen others compromise,
But I won’t back away from what’s right,
I’m prepared to put up a fight for the truth,
Even if it costs me my life.



Somebody’s Little Girl 
(a song about abuse) 
8-13-04

A photograph of her tear-stained face is burned into my mind,
What will it take to change her life?
She wishes she could change this situation,
She wishes she could actually make a difference in the world.
Can’t you have mercy in knowing that she somebody’s little girl?

CH: Her fragile hand pushes him away,
But he won’t let her say no.
You think in this day and age that some things would change,
But he won’t let her go.

She’s left lying in shame on the floor,
Wishing she could go back and rewrite this ending.
She doesn’t realize that this could be the beginning of something great,
If she would only rise up and me her fate,
If she would only rise up and stand against him.

CH

You see her a decade later,
And look into her eyes,
But all you see is pain and demise,
From all the lies that she’s been told throughout her life,
And all you can say is ‘why?’



Every Minute of Every Day
8-13-04

Silence resounds in my ears,
As I sit here waiting away the time.
My heart is yours,
Please don’t break it...please don’t take it lightly.
I know you won’t but I thought I’d just state the obvious,
Since this day is passing so slowly away.

CH: I wish I could talk to you every minute of everyday,
To hear your voice of comfort.
I wish I could spend forever in your arms,
Gazing up at the stars.

Tomorrow I’ll see you again for the first time in weeks,
And I’m anxious for our reunion.
I want to see your face,
I want to look into your eyes,
And understand your dreams.

CH

I’m certain this will last,
Looking back into the past,
Through all the times our care for each other has stayed constant.
I’m ready for tomorrow,
For our reunion.


Catch Me When I Fall 7-23-04
It was so good to see you tonight,
Under that starlit sky.
I ran into your arms,
I fell into your embrace.
It feels I've known you for a lifetime,
It feels I care about you so much,
All I long for is another touch from you.

CH:You speak and I forget my pain,
I tried in vain,
For so long to sweep this under the rug,
But how much I care I can't deny.

My stomache rolls as I wait for you,
And I wonder are you anxious too?
Next week I know I'll miss you so much more,
It feels like I already have one foot out the door.
I don't care what anyone thinks,
They aren't going to sink this.

CH

You comfort me with your words as i'm about to cry,
I know that you'll always be there.
I know you'll catch me when I fall,
I know you'll always be on call,
I know, you care.



Will These Destructive Cycles Ever End 9-19-04

Someday i'll escape from this hurt,
Someday i'll walk out and never look back.
These words of your angry thoughts,
Just keep flying through my mind.
Words can't describe how I feel,
I hang my head in shame,
Because I know i'll never do.

CH: I stand in silence as you tear me down,
Not raising anything to your attention.
I'm bleeding from the inside out,
As you fill me with doubt of all that I know.

What could so profound to let me hear you say those words again?
I can't believe you've actually been there for me,
I guess it disproves my theory.
Only this time it wasn't you who broke me into a million shards.
Will things ever be made right in this life?
Will these destructive cycles ever end?

CH

I hate you,
But I love you all the same.
I can't help but wonder at the fact,
That you actually bandaged my wounds for once.
Will these destructive cycles ever end?



These Tragic Choices 9-20-04

I can't believe what I'm hearing,
But then again I don't know if I want to.
Your words have broken me many times before,
But the vivid images flowing through my mind hurt so much more.
I wish I could go back to those nights,
And find the pieces of me I lost.

Ch:I walked away from this with expressionless emotion on my face,
I can still taste those moments.
Moments I wish I could forget,
I wish I could forget to regret.

I can't see what's black or white anymore,
These tragic choices I've made.
Rhythm flows from these lips mindlessly,
This song of shame flowing freely.
There are chips in this vase that was once so pure,
Once so beautiful.

CH

There's nothing left to prove,
There's nothing left to give,
I wish I could go back and change these tragic choices.


Untitled 9-22-04

You can't make up for your actions,
With just a few simple words.
Love is more than just a feeling,
It's a verb....always in action.
I've let you play with every inch of my heart time and time again,
Is there any way to actually win at this?

CH: Pictures you've painted full of contradiction.
Songs chocked full of sweet bitterness.
I don't want this and I can't take this anymore.

I refuse to do the things i've done before,
I couldn't stand to see the reflection staring back at me in the mirror.
I don't wish you were here right now,
And I don't miss that smile of treachery.
As I stare into this candle's flame,
I wonder who or what it to blame for this ending.

CH

This pain runs through my body once again,
These thoughts of everything that once was.
This is over....this is finished....at least for now....
The door has been slammed shut in your face.


----------



## greypilgrim

*Re: Poetry*

morningstar, I really like those.  You obviously put alot of thought and feeling into them.

Well, here is a poem, it was written by _____??? (I don't know). I found it and have editted it for grammatical errors and for emphasis. 

This poem does have strong language, so read at your own risk...
































SOMEBODY BLEW UP AMERICA 
(All thinking people 
oppose terrorism 
both domestic 
& international… 
But one should not 
be used 
To cover the other) 


They say its some terrorist, some 
barbaric A-Rab, in Afghanistan

It wasn't our American terrorists 
It wasn't the Klan or the Skin heads 
Or them that blows up negro 
Churches, or reincarnates us on Death Row 
It wasn't Trent Lott 
Or David Duke or Giuliani 
Or Schundler, Helms retiring 

It wasn't 
the gonorrhea in costume 
the white sheet diseases 
That have murdered black people 
Terrorized reason and sanity 
Most of humanity, as they pleases 

They say (who say? Who do the saying 
Who is them paying 
Who tell the lies 
Who in disguise 
Who had the slaves 
Who got the bux out the Bucks 

Who got fat from plantations 
Who genocided Indians 
Tried to waste the Black nation 

Who live on Wall Street 
The first plantation 
Who cut your nuts off 
Who rape your ma 
Who lynched your pa 

Who got the tar, who got the feathers 
Who had the match, who set the fires 
Who killed and hired 
Who say they God & still be the Devil 

Who the biggest only 
Who the most goodest 
Who do Jesus resemble 

Who created everything 
Who the smartest 
Who the greatest 
Who the richest 
Who say you ugly and they the goodlookingest 

Who define art 
Who define science 

Who made the bombs 
Who made the guns 

Who bought the slaves, who sold them 

Who called you them names 
Who say Dahmer wasn't insane 

Who/ Who /Who

Who stole Puerto Rico 
Who stole the Indies, the Philipines, Manhattan 
Australia & The Hebrides 
Who forced opium on the Chinese 

Who own them buildings 
Who got the money 
Who think you funny 
Who locked you up 
Who own the papers 

Who owned the slave ship 
Who run the army 

Who the fake president 
Who the ruler 
Who the banker 

Who/ Who/ Who/ 

Who own the mine 
Who twist your mind 
Who got bread 
Who need peace 
Who you think need war 

Who own the oil 
Who do no toil 
Who own the soil 
Who is not a n*gger 
Who is so great ain't nobody bigger 

Who own this city 

Who own the air 
Who own the water 

Who own your crib 
Who rob and steal and cheat and murder 
and make lies the truth 
Who call you uncouth 

Who live in the biggest house 
Who do the biggest crime 
Who go on vacation anytime 

Who killed the most niggers 
Who killed the most Jews 
Who killed the most Italians 
Who killed the most Irish 
Who killed the most Africans 
Who killed the most Japanese 
Who killed the most Latinos 

Who/Who/Who 

Who own the ocean 

Who own the airplanes 
Who own the malls 
Who own television 
Who own radio 

Who own what ain't even known to be owned 
Who own the owners that ain't the real owners 

Who own the suburbs 
Who suck the cities 
Who make the laws 

Who made Bush president 
Who believe the confederate flag need to be flying 
Who talk about democracy and be lying 

WHO/WHO/WHO 

Who the Beast in Revelations 
Who 666 
Who decide 
Jesus get crucified 

Who the Devil on the real side 
Who got rich from Armenian genocide 

Who the biggest terrorist 
Who change the bible 
Who killed the most people 
Who do the most evil 
Who don't worry about survival 

Who have the colonies 
Who stole the most land 
Who rule the world 
Who say they good but only do evil 
Who the biggest executioner 

Who/Who/Who 

Who own the oil 
Who want more oil 
Who told you what you think that later you find out a lie 

Who/Who/Who 

Who found Bin Laden, maybe they Satan 
Who pay the CIA, 
Who knew the bomb was gonna blow 
Who know why the terrorists 
Learned to fly in Florida, San Diego 

Who know why Five Israelis was filming the explosion 
And cracking they sides at the notion 

Who need fossil fuel when the sun ain't goin' nowhere 

Who make the credit cards 
Who get the biggest tax cut 
Who walked out of the Conference 
Against Racism 
Who killed Malcolm, Kennedy & his Brother 
Who killed Dr King, Who would want such a thing? 
Are they linked to the murder of Lincoln? 

Who invaded Grenada 
Who made money from apartheid 
Who keep the Irish a colony 
Who overthrow Chile and Nicaragua later 

Who killed David Sibeko, Chris Hani, 
the same ones who killed Biko, Cabral, 
Neruda, Allende, Che Guevara, Sandino, 

Who killed Kabila, the ones who wasted Lumumba, Mondlane , Betty Shabazz, Princess Margaret, Ralph Featherstone, Little Bobby 

Who locked up Mandela, Dhoruba, Geronimo, 
Assata, Mumia,Garvey, Dashiell Hammett, Alphaeus Hutton 

Who killed Huey Newton, Fred Hampton, 
MedgarEvers, Mikey Smith, Walter Rodney, 
Was it the ones who tried to poison Fidel 
Who tried to keep the Vietnamese Oppressed 

Who put a price on Lenin's head 

Who put the Jews in ovens, 
and who helped them do it 
Who said "America First" 
and ok'd the yellow stars 

WHO/WHO/WHO

Who killed Rosa Luxembourg, Liebneckt 
Who murdered the Rosenbergs 
And all the good people iced, 
tortured , assassinated, vanished 

Who got rich from Algeria, Libya, Haiti, 
Iran, Iraq, Saudi, Kuwait, Lebanon, 
Syria, Egypt, Jordan, Palestine, 

Who cut off peoples hands in the Congo 
Who invented Aids Who put the germs 
In the Indians' blankets 
Who thought up "The Trail of Tears" 

Who blew up the Maine 
& started the Spanish American War 
Who got Sharon back in Power 
Who backed Batista, Hitler, Bilbo, 
Chiang kai Chek 

WHO/WHO/WHO

Who decided Affirmative Action had to go 
Reconstruction, The New Deal, The New 
Frontier, The Great Society, 

Who do Tom Ass Clarence Work for 
Who doo doo come out the Colon's mouth 
Who know what kind of Skeeza is a Condoleeza 
Who pay Connelly to be a wooden negro 
Who give Genius Awards to Homo Locus 
Subsidere 

Who overthrew Nkrumah, Bishop, 
Who poison Robeson, 
who try to put DuBois in Jail 
Who framed Rap Jamil al Amin, Who framed the Rosenbergs, Garvey, 
The Scottsboro Boys, The Hollywood Ten 


Who set the Reichstag Fire 

Who knew the World Trade Center was gonna get bombed 
Who told 4000 Israeli workers at the Twin Towers 
To stay home that day 
Why did Sharon stay away 

Who/Who/Who 

explosion of Owl the newspaper say 
the devil face could be seen Who WHO Who WHO 

Who make money from war 
Who make dough from fear and lies 
Who want the world like it is 
Who want the world to be ruled by imperialism and national oppression and terror 
violence, and hunger and poverty. 

Who is the ruler of Hell? 
Who is the most powerful 
Who you know ever 
Seen God? 

But everybody seen 
The Devil 

Like an Owl exploding 
In your life in your brain in your self 
Like an Owl who know the devil 
All night, all day if you listen, Like an Owl 
Exploding in fire. We hear the questions rise 
In terrible flame like the whistle of a crazy dog 

Like the acid vomit of the fire of Hell


----------



## faila

*Re: Poetry*

The sheer propoganda of the last post (which i concede is your right to post) prompted me to post. The lies inherent in the poem and the thought that we are the cause of all thier pain in the present is ridiculous. When no person in this country where I live right now ever owned another human being. Many of those things (the ones that are true others are lies) are horrible things but should we continue to dwell on the faults of the past? Should the Germans continue to be punished for their mistakes with hitler? Should all muslims be killed because some muslims attacked a building? I think not. A poem like that is written completely for the purpose of causing one race to feel worse than another, yes these actions are wrong but I am in no way responsible for the crimes and the morall wrongdoings of my parents. To say that I am responsible and should bear the consequences is ridiculous. Obviously coercion is wrong...as is first strike but the first strike or coercion of our ancestors is not our concern nor our responsibility.

Well anyway heres a poem:

This of love of mine
is but a reflection
of love divine
not in power and might
but in intensity
and light
this love I send
to you
until my time ends.


----------



## Lonna

*Post Too Long*

I agree; that very long "poem" was offensive and way too long to post. We aren't responsible for our ancestors' sins/mistakes, or we'd all be in more trouble than we already have!

Words can cut like swords
or heal
and often do both


----------



## greypilgrim

*Re: Poetry*

I understand your points. Amiri Baraka, Poet Laureate of New Jersey, published "Somebody Blew Up America" two weeks after 9/11. One interesting line is "Who told 4000 Israeli workers at the Twin Towers to stay home that day?" that sparked off controversy about possible Israeli/U.S. fore-knowledge of the attacks.


----------



## Lonna

Grey Pilgrim,

Wow, is that line true? Did 4000 Israeli workers really stay home that day because of a tip? Does the poet have any evidence of that?


----------



## numen

*Re: Poetry*

hey guys, i've been away for a bit...uni stuff. heres some new poems....

Chav spotting in the evening steet light.

Watching the chavs
Writhe against each other
disgustingly exhibitionist.

Waiting to be watched
by anyone.
Power hungry dole munchers.

by day they sit watching ‘Trisha’
cheering along and thinking about applying to appear,
“I was a pregnant teenage junkie crack whore and my mans in the can”

the winters nights just fly by
On the pill and the pull in
some freezing town centre.

I wish I may, I wish I might
Pull a skinny chav tonight.



Lolita collarged.

Look at this tangle of thorns
It winds around
My legs
Weaving, twisting, binding
Me.
Piercing my skin.
White blood runs down your cheeks.
Imagine me.
I shall not exist if you do not imagine me.



GrayPilgrim, I understand the message in your poem but you need to edit your points to avoid offending people who don't grasp your view of the situation. I understand what you mean though, ever since Bush got back in everyone over here has been talking about the dangers it may bring.


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Re: Poetry*

I don't normally write deep-ish poetry, but I wrote a bunch tonight so I'll post a few. I barely get them, so if you can read any meaning into them, Kudos to you.

Chipped wings overshadow
The eyes which overlook
Over all.
But the eyes are closed and
I just committed the horrible crime
Of starting a sentence with 'but'.
But I don't care;
See, I just did it again,
And I won't care until the 
Chipped wings and buffalo wings
Take flight among the pigs 
And keep the world
Prepositionless and
Poemless
And the eternal
Cosmic glúe (yes,
Say that with a French accent,
Or don't, I don't care)
Binds us all together and
We write each other's poems and 
Buy each other's grapes and
Keep each other on the treadmill of 
Life-not the cereal but the game,
Yet not a game at all.


NEXT:

Sprinkle a tinge of cinnamon to tantalize the
Golden star smiles;
Use white roses to strew at weddings 
And silver ones for poetry
But black gloves
Wield a knife dripping in celery blood
And fling a viola concerto towards
A concrete aviary where
Golden Marys bark at their butlers
And beg for mercy from the dragon 
Hovering just above the bars
With a silver rose in his talon
And a pepper sprayer or three, 
Ready for
All who come my way;
Like salespersons and Avon ladies and
Anyone carrying white roses. 

ANOTHER: this one about plays

And so now I guess the curtain has come down
And we've broken a few legs and perhaps a 
Skull or two but no matter because we did the 
Show and will again tomorrow
With splinted fingers and straightjackets 
But the show must go on so
I'll just have to cut down on the Sprite
Even though it's caffeine-free because I 
Think my teeth melted yesterday and
My brain's not far behind.

We keep in our costumes for pizza and pop
And though we've committed an unforgivable sin
The director's not objecting because she's asleep over in 
The corner underneath her script and her measuring tape
Is wrapped around one wrist and droops onto the floor
Where it pools just like the Sprite that I just
Spilled on my dress and whose stain looks like Africa
If you squint and tilt your head a bit and 
Since my character's insane I don't think anyone will notice
When I follow suit and start gnawing the table
And doing tangos on stage.

LAST ONE: (for tonight, anyhow)

Why won't it come?
She asks herself, but she
Is me and I'm talking to 
Myself not expecting an answer.
Need I trace woodgrains or maybe
Build a mansion with butlers and
A retaining wall below the privit hedge
Except they can't spell prop'ly so why would
We buy from them
But I still need my chocolate
To sing me a hymn or two or six
And recite a few Robert Frost poems
At my sludgy mind while
Stamping a message in the snow 
To keep warm during our long night of goosebumps
And overplayed commercials.


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Re: Poetry*

Here's a few more

And so, unsurprisingly, 
Another crappy poem springs from my fingers
And lands wriggling on the keyboard;
This one about ramen and sisters
And how I want to eat cake and
Why in the world I wasted my money on such an absurd gift
And how I haven't a clue what to say when
Someone says how they hate Christians 
And their self-righteousness.
Or maybe its about the song running through my head
About the same Christ who gave it all 
But is still shamed, maimed, and 
Protested against.
Perhaps this is a poem about comparisons
Of humans to cheese and how those comparisons aren't
Entirely unwarranted
And how for once or thrice in my life
I've written a deep poem out of nothing
And how it will be swallowed, digested, 
And flushed by the Annals (with a capital
A) of time down a swirling bowl where
All of our accolades and arguments go-
All drains lead to the sea. 

NEXT

My muse 
Spends his day 
Spinning gossamer and
Eating rose thorns and 
Hurling pizza at the waiter and
Generally being a rogue and
A scoundrel and then he
Comes home drunk and crashes on the couch
And spills his lunch and consecutively
His breakfast and dinner as well
In a deluge of ideas that flit around the ceiling fan and 
Twitter and occasionally, with a lapse of judgment
Like light-drunk moths,
Fly into the whirling blades and are consumed
By cloudshine and moonfog and
Then fall on the floor for me to sweep up again
Just like last night and the night before and
I do it because I am a dutiful servant and
All I can hope for is that he will finally someday
Honor his half or two-thirds or one-eighth of 
Our bargain and provide me
With a burst of brilliance and
I can run to the computer and
Type a story and 
Take it to the publisher and 
Make millions and never have to share them
With the itinerant muse who is even now lying on the puke-green
Sofa adding to the richness of its hue and,
Between gushes, yelling for a Fruitopia
And a can of Easy Cheese with its obligatory pile of crackers.

LAST ONE FOR TODAY

I'm pushing on the door when it
Clearly says Pull
But still somehow expecting it to open
And then suddenly I'm on the inside of the
Doors and they're revolving to the right
With their numbers facing out
For all the world to see 
But my numbers are burnt out 
And the neon lights of the Subway sign
Are flickering even now so
It won't be much longer until they're
Out too so let's rev up the car
And let the headlights illuminate the darkened
TV and today's Final Jeopardy question.


----------



## morning star

*Re: Poetry*

This Is A Season 9-26-04
Wes and Amanda

A silence that could make the stars fall,
A million reasons I wish you weren't going,
But yet I know it's for the best.
This song I write as I'm reliving memories,
Of the good times we've all had with the both of you.
The words I've heard from you countless times,
Continue echoing in my mind.

CH: This a season of sadness.
This is a season of radiant joy.
May you be guided by the master map-maker,
As you begin on a new path, Begin a new season.

You've caught many tears as they've began to fall,
You've held hearts as they reveal how broken they truly are.
I wish I could capture those moments,
To Give back to you just a piece of what you've given to us.
Your smiles are burned into this soul,
That's just wishing to hold on for another minute in this place.

CH

I'll see you off with the knowing you're in his hands.
This is a season of sadness.
This is a season of radiant joy.


Something Beautiful 9-27-04

All I can hear are my thoughts,
All I can see is you.
I may seem so white a shade of purity,
But I hang my head in shame as you look through me,
To these scarlett stains.
I trusted you but you broke me,
Then I broke you...unintentionally.

CH: Reflection in the mirror.
Shades of disbelief.
The realization of a beautiful mistake.
Can't shake this feeling of mistaken indentity.

You're the one who could make me or break me,
But you chose the latter of the two.
Get up and run some more,
I wish I could make it to the door.
Now another sees me as something Beautiful,
And I can't help but wonder why?

CH

A renewed hope of being loved again.
Futuristic scenes flooding into my brain.
This pain is taken away.



Let This Let Me Go
10-4-04

Tears flow as this hollow feeling sufaces once again,
Of course that feeling isn't unusual anymore.
I opened the door...so I should know why it's here.
I can't get away from this shame.
I can't remove this scarlett stain.
I can't stop these memories flooding every time I enter that room.

CH: If you only knew,
If you could only see right through me.
If you could only see what I see everytime I close my eyes,
Then you'd probably never think twice before leaving.

What am I saying?
My mind is battling itself in this.
It's ironic. It's true. I can't stop hearing the words of guilt.
How can I forgive myself?
How can I take ahold of His grace?

If you only knew,
If you could only see right through me.
If you could only see what I see everytime I close my eyes,
Then maybe I could let this let me go.

Make this voice stop.
Make me stop believing myself.
Make me feel new once again.

My Own 10-22-04

Her face plastered angainst the window,
As she stares into her own reflection.
All she sees is this outward embodiment of a bunde of emotion,
But all she does is wonder why she is the way she is.
A freak of nature.....a chance of one in a million.
She touches the glass with her fingertips,
Hoping to change who she has become..

CH: Confusion clouds her mind.
Questions unanswered,
But why do they need answers?
And why now?

The verdict has not been reached,
In fact the jury has ajourned for now.
Tiring circles of thought are what's painted in her mind.
What's right or wrong?
Who stays? Who goes? Will i ever know?
Tortured until the verge of a breakdown.

CH

Point me in the right direction.
I wish I could know this right now.
Guess I'm up for what's yet to come,
Lord knows I've been through the scars,
the tears, and the joys.
My own reflection. My own thoughts. My own undecided heart.


11-12-04 This Nothingness

Burning flames of the most gorgeous blue,
Refine me to what I once was.
Before this mass confusion took my thoughts hostage,
And left bound and broken on the floor.
This pile of dirt and rags forms what's left of my heart,
It's been broken one time too many.

CH: Could you spare just one penny of sympathy?
Throw it in the collection cup of my soul.
Watch this pain overflow this glass,
Just to grow in strength even more.

Rain pours out on this barren wasteland of my emotions,
But They can't be revived.
There's no undoing the damaged caused by one,
Caused by many.
Feel what I feel everytime someone causes me pain.
Nothing.

CH

I can't feel anymore.
Or so it seems.
I have too many scars preventing my senses from working.
Free me from this.
This nothingness.

11-26-04

You're the only one that can see right through me,
That can look into my heart.
I wish others wouldn't assume,
When they don't even know the little things.
I hate being stared at in judgement,
Being questioned beyond reason.

CH:You treat me as if I'm a child,
Question the very ground I choose to walk on.
But you set upon me adult tasks,
So where's the reasoning in that?

You were never there when I needed you most,
You sat looking out the window,
But your mind was far away.
You missed a year of my life,
So why should I let you in now?
You don't understand this,
Don't understand why i'm this way.

CH

Sure I don't regret the time you spent with him,
But you can't realize I grew up.
I'm not a innocent child anymore,
My innocence was taken long ago.




Innocent Bliss (Dedicated to Venson) 11-29-04

I can feel the summer as I breath one more time,
Before I gaze up once again to the canvas you've painted.
The shades of crimson so radiant,
Gold so brilliantly pure and refined,
The sun is clothed in scarlett as she meets the horizon.
I wish I could paint just a portion of this beauty,
Such a jewel in itself.
I wish you were here beside me,
Sharing just a moment of innocent bliss.
Where no worry clouds our minds,
Or fear holds us back.
To feel your arms around me as they were last weekend,
One enchanted evening.
This memory makes me dream about things,
Once forgotten, Never lost.
Someday we'll share a moment like this,
A moment of innocent bliss.



11-15-04 The Sight Of Beauty Faded 
(To Naomi, may someday you find your way back to what you once were) 

Beauty queen of seventeen, 
She stood on the edge of the world. 
She had everything she thought she wanted, 
She thought she knew. 
Someone spun the world and then she fell. 

CH: Wondering eyes meet her smile, 
They see visions of what she might have been. 
She chose to fall, to give up. 
Never surrender, Never go down without a fight. 

Her eyes open up as windows to nothingness, 
Innocence is gone, Beauty has fled. 
She's left holding the sign of fault, 
Holding onto regrets. 
All she wanted was for someone to care, 
Someone to show her how beautiful she was, 
But that never happened, he never came. 

CH 

The ever passing moment, 
The reverberating silence. 
The sight of beauty faded, 
Innocence lost. 


Forgive The Unforgiven(Including Yourself) 12-2-04
Dedicated to Chris 

You shake your fist in anger,
Because of the bitter resentment that you won't let go.
If you could only use my eyes for a moment,
And see yourself as I see you,
Then maybe you'd understand.
Why you draw me near, yet Push me so far away.

CH: Maybe at the break of someday you'll let this go,
Maybe at the break of someday,
You'll see past the wrong choices you know you made.
And forgive the unforgiven 

Don't you dare turn away from me in disbelief,
Of the words coming out of my mouth.
Don't you dare walk away and leave without a goodbye.
Scenes flash through your mind,
Of what once was, But is no longer.

CH

And I know you're broken,
But I know one who says,
"I make all things new"
And He's proved this many times over.
So run, run fast to Him, and his open arms.

Maybe at the break of someday you'll let this go,
Maybe at the break of someday,
You'll see past the wrong choices you know you made.
And forgive the unforgiven,
Including yourself. 



I have another really awesome work but i can't post it...it's too personal.....


----------



## Confusticated

*Re: Poetry*

Will my heart find rest in the end?
Set free to wander the heavens?
Throw it to the fire or sea!
At least it might land by a gem,
and by a silmaril be healed.
Only tyrants hoard without need.
Cast my dark jewel away!
For it seems to burn your hands.


----------



## Lonna

*Nice Poem*

Nice poem, Nom--short, imagistic, and to the point!


----------



## Annaheru

*Re: Poetry*

ok,(not very good but) here goes. . .

I stand amazed amid the flowers,
And barely heed the passing hours,
Transfixed by simple-hearted joy
Beyond all Powers to destroy.
For at my feet there grows a tree,
That sings a silent melody
In praise of sun and gentle rain,
While flowers echo the refrain.
In rhythm with the gentle wind
E'en Death and Time must needs rescind
And stay awhile their endless dance
To harken to such elegance.
Yet still their nature is to rend,
Till every earthly thing doth end,
And even Beauty's swept away
To barren lands betond decay.

and another. . .

I look transfixed upon the sky,
That somber sheet of raven dye,
And long to see the stars set free
By a wind brought from the sea.
Their tragic twinkle thrills my heart,
For at their glance all fears depart,
As through the veil that lies between,
Heaven's essence here is seen.
I stand embalmed in pure delight
Till tears remove them from my sight.
Now one by one they pass away,
Each with a cry of chaste dismay,
Whose fate it is to be undone,
And cruelly raped by dawn's red sun.

And perhaps the best (as well as the last). . .

I stand on the brink of Forever,
On the edge of a limitless sea,
And look upon lands that never
I have expected to see.
I think of the days that are ended
Since the shadow of living is past,
Of a tower, golden and splendid,
Far from Death's blistering blast.
Yet still I gaze over the ocean,
Since tis my last moment still free,
Still trying to pick out the motion
Of a life that was never for me.
I hear the great drops of the rain
Sounding like drums on the sands.
Alas! Tis the blood of the slain
That falls from my warrior hands.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

*Re: Our precious poem*

The air was stale and reeked of impurity,
light was scarce and dim.
Darkness flew outward like a ring of eternity,
before they laid eyes on "him".

Folds of gold satin wraped around his figure,
wings as white as a dove he had.
There eyes didn't trail, but there they lingered,
He appeared as a strange, young fairy lad.

Soothing notes poured from his lips,
The group was now hypmatized.
Soft golden sparks flew from his finger tips,
under a spell they were, they finally realized.

They tried to move, to run, to ecape,
yet they wanted to stay.
but the beauty of his glittering golden cape
beckoned them to not run away.

Chaos then seeped into their minds,
the gold became a blood red insanity.
They couldn't run and break the binds,
ugliness enveloped them, and out went all signs of vanity.


*this is a fun poem, I really like what you've done with it.*


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Re: Our precious poem*

wow..datsh long!


----------



## L'Silinrul

*Re: Poetry*

A few poems I have written in the past. 

Souls

Quiet nights are to pass
With the souls wandering along
Feeling so lost and all alone
No matter what they do
Nothing seems to work
No matter what they try to do
Nothing seems to matter
Its just a sharp pain in the heart
They feel more than worthless
A siloette of tears cascade down
Across the face
Creating streams on the cheeks
They show what is
They show what can never be
As they fall into the shallow dish
A pool of liquid
The water of their tears
Wave a hand and like a magic mirror
See the past
See the present
See the future
All so bleak
So they close their eyes
Cry, cry, cry
Never be able to come along
Out of this indention
The depressive state
Thats captured the souls
Holds them prisoner
Never letting go.
====================

The Drum


Listen to the drums
buh bum
buh bum
it beats so slow
across the night.

Hear them flow to marching feet
through the plains of snow
through the glacial ice and howling winds they resound
buh bum
buh bum


A warrior's bane
they will rise
they will march
to the drum's beat will the dark march. 

Hear them now
fear them forever
hear the drum getting closer now
buh bum
buh bum
into the night it calls aloud. 

I see it now
so tall
so grand
in the distance bold. 

Fleshless warriors shuttle about
ride upon horses of bone
call upon the dead on the fading night
hear their warcries drowned out by the drum

Buh bum... 
buh bum... 
we all fall down.
====================

Shaman


Dance upon the darkened hill top
Hear the cries from above
Echo below into the masses
Watch the people burn
As the shadows do cast
Across the landscape
A horriffic dream
One of pain, death, drear
No escape is there for you
Nothing except the shaman bold
He who dances on the darkened hill top
Watch him move
Side to side
Sway so violently
The ground does shake
His staff the hammer
The earth the anvil
The wills of men
Steel wills of men
Molded like clay
As the blacksmith he is
Always perfection
Toss away that below
Which forever falls so short
So, now into the fires
Are we cast
To melt back down
Only to be re-smelt
Turned into his image
Try for perfection
Unattainable
For he is human
Just like you
================

Sometimes the World is not Enough

Sometimes the world is not enough
Wasn't for him as he paced around
Back and forth across the ground
Listened to the clock tick as the time did pass
Floated by him without a sound
His world was in shambles
Left him incomplete
Couldn't feel his soul anymore
His heart bled deepest of red
Her picture still hung on the wall
His eyes could not bear to stare
For his world had came down
All around him and how it happened
Crushed from the inside
She had been walking home
From her jog
Early morning with a light fog
Out of the gray haze had it came
Fast like a bolt of lightning
Hitting hard and quick
two tons of steel
Moving far too fast
There he stood in his mind
As he climbed out of that truck
Horrified, drunk, weary
From his mistress's home he came
Take her in his arms
He did
Watched her broken form begin to cry
Even in such pain she knew where he'd been
Passed away totally betrayed
So now he stands there where his world came down
Not a mile from his home
Watch the flowers placed upon the ground
The blood on his hands still warm
Though he washed them a hundred times before
Falling to his knees
Soft prayer escapes
Hoping to redeem himself
What he lost
But, she is gone
And his world is never coming home.


----------



## Corvis

*Re: Poetry*



Corvis said:


> I misplaced the original copy of this poem I'll find it and then I'll replace this one with the good copy.


 
Here is the good copy:

A star is fading in the deep blue
With a sunrise it all fades away
Our beauty sleeps in the long trodden ground
We depart now from our home

We had come here as gold pilgrims
On a ship of old to world of new
Choirs of angels shall carry us through song
To our long awaited slumber of peace

The chains of trouble and anguish shall
Disappear into the morning air
An enchanting mist lingers in the tranquility of night
The shining moon will never wane or dwindle

The white light shall emit glory of ancient times
Songs shall relive forgotten tales of old
Our spirits will travel to the silver halls of Lamunra
On this green earth we will stay here forever.


----------



## Lonna

*Nice Poem, Corvis*

Dear Corvis,

I liked your poem--very nice 4 stanzas; good imagery. It works well without end rhymes. Have you ever tried writing a sonnet? That is difficult!


----------



## L'Silinrul

*Re: Poetry*

Star-crossed Hearts

Star-crossed hearts
The vision of two souls suspended in time.
Lost in a love they could not define.
Each from what seemed opposite ends of a universe.
Each existed upon tracks of time
Heading in the wrong directions
And yet their hearts call out to one another
They reach out and cry their names

As he does tonight
Staring at the stars once again.
Standing up and turning around
He gazes back in at a room
Dark and imposing
Wishing she was there to light the way.

His heart is like that room
Imposing and unforgiving to any who enter
Unwilling to change or lighten up
Only her touch could turn on the lights
Only her touch made it open up
So many have stood on the balcony of his life
Tried so hard to look in and understand

All that happened in the end was more pain
Broke their hearts because the seal to his heart
Locked it remained
For only one woman holds the key to his heart
And she is no where to be seen.
No where to be heard, no where he can see.

Turning back away to stare out over the city below
Tears dance down his solem cheeks
As the ladies of the night slide between the streets
Their motions unseen by the eye
But their prescence still felt in a trace warmth soon to turn cold.

His eyes lift up, taking in the stars, standing alone
Once again he cris out her name into the distance
Praying so hard the gods forgiveness
He wants to die,
pray she's there,
there to catch him before he falls
into despair, into a darkness untold.

She spins around and looks across her home so lit
Swearing she heard him once again.
Heart cried out and called her a fool.
Why did she still love him?
Why not accept the life father had given?

Oh, so many questions ran through her mind
Even as Samuel, short and stout, ran across the room.
His feet a padder on the wooden floor.
This was her life and no matter what, how could she go back?
She had a son
Three years old and she loved him more than life

For this life consisted of so many luxories
and yet it was torture for there was no love
Not past her son, the bruises on her face
On her arms, her chest, between her legs
These were the only decorations she wore
A prisoner in her own house.

Walking away she moves to the window.
Stares out and takes a deep breath,
still she wonders does he wait?
He told her till the ends of time he would stand
He would wait and cry for her, his song would echo through the night

His voice soft, yet bold, would call to her
And every night from a thousand miles away
Still she could hear him in eternal youth
He called to her and cried for her
Within a broken heart, beaten and bruised, still she knew
He waited for her and it nearly killed that woman who still loved him
Knowing there was no way to answer his call
Return to where she knew she belonged.

From behind comes a voice
Like ice and venom spun in a drink
Hateful and spiteful as if heated in hell
Demanding to know if she was thinking of him
How he hated that man
How he hated her for never letting go

As she turned around once more his fist would grace her face
Cause her to scream and cry
This was her song
Even as his voice a thousand miles still sang their song
Saying he loved her
Though he knew not where she was

This was their existance
Two star-crossed hearts
Torn apart by fate
Never to know in the flesh
They still loved one another
But they held on with the faith of child
Knowing one day in heaven their hearts
star-crossed and alone would reunite.


----------



## L'Silinrul

*Re: Poetry*

Death All Around


Death,
death,
death,
its all around

Can't you see it?
Watch as the blood hits the ground
and round and round
does the revolver go
as it brings them down.

Yes, it brings them down!
Down,
down,
down,
all the way down
thats where it brings them,
brings them all the way down.

Caught up in the frenzy,
blood lust alive.
Shaking and screaming,
your mind not your own at all!

Stand up and turn around
its to knock em down!
All the way down
as death dances around
brought about with every pierce of flesh
scream released
and mother's son killed.

Listen to her tears as they fall
Strike like a silent drum
Upon the ground
Wash away your taint
The crimson flow of her son

A twisted smile
deep and cruel
it covers your lips
and so soon to come
does she fall down
a bullet in the head
next to the seed of a lost love.

Bullets run low,
less than a handful left
as eyes close tight
feeling invincible
ten foot tall
bullet proof.

Yet somewhere it calls
little trace of humanity
it turns to blood as it screams
human pride
unwilling to be denied
its wants vengence 
and out it comes
in the form of the disgruntled

He was once so close
to the vicitims at hand
Now they're all gone
you knocked em down

Dun quiet see him
not in time
hear the pump of a shotgun
turn to face him
hear a blast...

Then you fall down...
all the way down,
down,
down,
down,
never to rise again.
-----------------

Goblins

A simmering beat, 
flaming drums, 
stomping feet, 
a midnight dance. 
Walk of the goblins, 
round and round, 
create a path, 
circular and sound, 
their yells drowned out by drums so loud, 
on and on until the break of day, 
drums of war, 
strife, 
and hate, 
racist and unforgiving, 
the reapers own gait. 
Down the hills before you, 
here they run, 
mad and screeching, 
a wave of green, 
a glint of iron, 
wood, 
bone, 
and steel. 
Into maddness the warrior does go, 
against the tide, 
into death's home, 
through the horde, 
a path so red, 
his blade the brush, 
upon the grassy canvas, 
with each stroke a spray of red.

Soon the world blurs and flashes, 
his vision impaired, 
still he goes, 
the wound so deep, 
the strength of ten, 
bravery unmatched, 
defend his home till his last breath. 
Goblins stomp, 
spin, 
attack, 
still they never match, 
his wit untold, 
gave way to instincts sharp to behold, 
all alone against so many, 
still they fall with every thrust, 
strike, 
or stab. 
What was once an army turns to trickle, 
away they go from hence they came, 
so many in awe, 
the death of one, 
not so complete, 
still he stands, 
turns away, 
his canvas crimson, 
his brush hangs limply, 
from a weary hand, 
his masterpiece chopped and sprawled, 
dismembered, 
gutted, 
routed, 
are they all. 
Away goes the helmet, 
reveals a face, 
aged and wrinkled, 
timeless in grace.
----------------

This one... was written to someone very special to me 

_Desperate nights I spend them all alone.
Desperate days I run away.
All these nights are just so long
All these days I have spent dreaming of you.
Touching the heaven seemed impossible till you
Touching the end of the sky where the soul flutters off
Impossible I doubt, not now
Impossible is living without you.
Tis a thought that is a shot straight through the heart.
Impossible doesn't exist when you are here.
To touch heaven I simply need to pull you close.
To touch the end of the skies all you must do is whisper in my ear.
Whisper such sweet words that makes everything okay.
Such sweetness it is to know...
To know you are just a breath away
To know that heaven sits within my arms
To be with you is to know there is no impossible._


----------



## PinkLizard

*My poem I wrote*

Staring into darkness apon time
Murder arosed black crime
Hope fades love dies
Dark sinners and lies 
Life so short horrible and dark
Devil has came and left his mark 


I cant think of any more so plz help me finish it plz!!!!


----------



## reem

*Temptations of an Angel*

*Temptations of an Angel*

Gentle days
Of golden rays
And silver all entwined,

Where

Rippling streams,
Like liquid dreams,
Unfold and twist and wind

Through

Breathing fields
Of boundless yields
And beauty both combined;

A

Sweet zephyr,
A sound so clear,
To sooth the wearied mind.

Come and taste
This peace with me
And leave your world behind.

Hear your heart’s
Own silent plea
And joy you soon will find.


----------



## Zale

*Re: Temptations of an Angel*

Well, that was awesome.

But what happened to the rhyming scheme in the last half?


----------



## Hammersmith

*Re: Temptations of an Angel*

"Zephyr" and "Clear" only rhyme in _some _accents, and I'm not too fond of the lone "A" sitting all exposed and bewildered out there.

Those two complaints, however, are microscopic nits to be picked from an ogre of brilliance. I don't often have much patience for the poems of others, but that one was beautiful, captivating...marvellous. Thanks a lot!

Edit: *soothe, not sooth. And it took until my second read through to pick up the "ind" rhyme. Sterling work!


----------



## Zale

*Re: Temptations of an Angel*



Hammersmith said:


> an ogre of brilliance



Now there's an interesting description...


----------



## HLGStrider

*Re: Temptations of an Angel*

Brilliant. . .


Is the angel the one who is tempting or being tempted? The title suggested the second, but in reading the poem, I think you meant the first.


----------



## greypilgrim

*Re: Poetry*

Your milk is my wine. My silk is your shine.

-Jim Morrison


----------



## reem

*Re: Temptations of an Angel*



Zale said:


> what happened to the rhyming scheme in the last half?


I know, I know  I originally wrote this as a song and the last two parts were supposed to represent my chorus. When I tried to change it into a poem I just couldn’t get them to fit *hopeless grimace*.



Hammersmith said:


> I'm not too fond of the lone "A" sitting all exposed and bewildered out there.


The alternative was to use:
_And a
Sweet Zephyr_
But that would break my meter so I wasn’t sure I should use it  Couldn’t maneuver it in any other way and keep both meter and meaning the same.



HLGStrider said:


> Is the angel the one who is tempting or being tempted? The title suggested the second, but in reading the poem, I think you meant the first.


Heh, yup, It’s the second one I didn’t really give much thought to the title, and _Temptations of an Angel_ seemed poetic enough at that moment, so I slapped it on Any suggestions? 

Thanks for taking the time read and critique this, guys. Much appreciated


----------



## Hammersmith

*Re: Temptations of an Angel*

Oh, don't get me wrong, I recognised that the "A" was dropped in for necessity, and I couldn't really see any plausible alternatives. It was a tiny flaw in a vast field of excellence. And if it helps, I assumed that Temptations of an Angel referred to an angel being tempted


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Re: Temptations of an Angel*

I rather liked that, reem


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

*Re: Temptations of an Angel*

A most excellent poem, beautiful and lyrical and flowing and natural...almost sinuous, and twining, which fits with all the stuff it's talking about and...oh! I just love it. My gosh, this is the second poem in a short time that I've been so compelled by I had to comment on its excellence, now people are going to think I'm in the habit of going around and finding poems to gush about, really I'm not; I like rather to keep silence about artistic things unless it really means something more to me, I only gush when I can't help myself, which is unusual for me.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Re: Temptations of an Angel*

well done! I like it! 

*You might also like 'The Traveling Minstrels'! I had fun putting one of my poems in there! I think it's the second link on my sig... (I'm still trying to get that thing to look correct!)


----------



## reem

*Re: Temptations of an Angel*



Hammersmith said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, I recognised that the "A" was dropped in for necessity, and I couldn't really see any plausible alternatives. It was a tiny flaw in a vast field of excellence.


Heh, I wouldn't go as far as to call it 'a vast field of excellence', but I appreciate it all the same, Hammer Note taken on the 'A', though Will tinker with it and see what I can come up with. Any more pointers would be appreciated, too



> And if it helps, I assumed that Temptations of an Angel referred to an angel being tempted


Och, I see I must change the title. It's suppose be the Angel doing the tempting, not the other way around. Suggestions for another title, anyone?



e.Blackstart said:


> I rather liked that, reem


Thanks, Blackstar 



Hobbit-GalRosie said:


> A most excellent poem, beautiful and lyrical and flowing and natural...almost sinuous, and twining, which fits with all the stuff it's talking about and...oh! I just love it.


Call me 'slave', for you have won my heart forever!  



AraCelebEarwen said:


> well done! I like it!


Thanks, AraCeleb Will give yours a look see, eh?


----------



## HLGStrider

*Re: Temptations of an Angel*

Reem, would you mind if I combine this into the main poetry thread? 



If you like, because you started this thread before I started combining the poetry threads into one and it is active, I can wait until activity dies down on it.


----------



## reem

*Re: Temptations of an Angel*

Not at all, Elgee, go ahead and add it


----------



## HLGStrider

*Re: Poetry*

Here is one of my few "non rhyming" poems. The original title which I wrote before the poem was "You live in my heart like a mouse in the basement. . ." but I decided not, definitely not, never ever never, to use that title again.


I thought I had done with you
Poured out my love for you
Washed it away with tears
The traces, the memories
Minute but residule
Had been expelled to the far corners of my mind.
Then like a flash, bright sheet lightening
The sound of your name stirs forth
Affection and longing, like dust in the wind.
My heart is a desert that after the rain
Breaks forth into flower
From long dormant seed
All it takes is a word:
Matthieu.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Re: Poetry*

Can I comment?  

Ah yes, the cool rain in the dry summer... *sigh* oh, and good idea about the title... 

I might have to put one of my random poems in here... though I will worn you, it would be the wrong time of year if I posted it now!  I'll just let you wait tell I get back  

(Man! There's a lot of smilies on this one!) =^.^=


----------



## PinkLizard

*My Poem*

Love, Happiness its all gone
No more song birds singing songs.
Despare, hate is this our twisted fate?
People dieing children crying


The devil has left his mark.
He has left us in the dark.
Demons everywhere. 
All a despire! 

Why cant I break free?
Be the person who I used to be?


-Emily-


----------



## Wraithguard

*Re: My Poem*

Thats awesome! Although your making it harder to write my non-horror book. :/


----------



## Hammersmith

*Re: My Poem*

You should probably run that through a spell checker. All in all it's fairly well structured and the meter is sound enough. I must say that the subject is a bit grim for my tastes though...


----------



## greypilgrim

*Re: Poetry*

Nothing personal, you just don't satisfy me.
So I'm out the door, and you couldn't buy me.

Get your sh*t together, shape up, and live right.
Maybe the next one you love, wont sneak out and leave you 
in the middle of the night.

Get up off the floor, put some clothes on, quit crying.
Act right little one, and keep your inner light from dying.

You'll find someone to love, share with and please.
It just wont be me.


----------



## PinkLizard

*One of my worst poems*

Family 

The word family what does it mean? Doing your chores, sweeping the floors or keeping your room clean? its a short simple word with a lot of meaning its not always coming home from school and cleaning. Its about being there making time to spare. Doing something nice for them by going out of your way. Taking care of them by being there each and every day!

this is one of the worst poems I have ever written! It has major Typos and spelling errors! Maybe someday I'll get the kinks worked out


----------



## Astran

*Re: One of my worst poems*

Srry, but i don't consider that a poem.. it's just... Just... not a poem
Are you proud to make something like that? Submit your best poem in stead...


----------



## ingolmo

*Re: One of my worst poems*

Actually, I don't think it's that bad. If only you changed it from a paragraph to some lines, in the proper fashion of a poem, it would be good.
But from now on, just post your poems in the Poetry Thread.


----------



## Confusticated

*Re: Poetry*

let my heart run through the night
like elvish Dreams in the realm of stars
alight
my Spirit rises like the mists
of ulmo's seas
thunder it like a Storm of rebellion

___________

my soul is searchingwithout
constrained and hollow
see Clearly
how it loves its reflection
the illusion
beauty is but a mirror ​


----------



## faila

*Re: Poetry*

wow its been forever since i posted...
This is dedicated to my musical influences:
I want to sing 
like I got nothing to lose
I want to write
Like I got nothing to prove
I want to fly
I want to roll like a stone
I want to say good bye blue sky
as in the wind im blown
Words in my head
by Roger Bob and more
they have been said.
To touch a soul
with music great
whether rich or pour.

(I had another line or two but i cant remember them, I should write stuff down instead of expecting to remember them...btw Roger is refering to Roger Waters of Pink Floyd fame and Bob is referring to Bob Dylan.)


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Re: Poetry*

I wrote this today...I'm such an anti-romantic.   

White roses for weddings, 
Red for true love.
Silver frosted ones in the frozen mornings,
And blue icing ones on cakes.

Rosebuds to match fern and ivy in 
a bouquet sealed with a kiss,
Rose hips in soothing tea for nights with the beloved.

But the thorns are for me,
thorns of black roses
dropped by an uncaring and
bloody hand beside this heart
of mine that was
never ready for this and
won't ever try again.


----------



## vamp

*Re: Poetry*

hehehe....this is how i get out my frustrations and such...depressing is it not? but it works very well!

Proving Myself

All I do is sit and listen to your constant yelling,

Sit and listen to your accusations. 

I try everything I can, 

But nothing seems enough for you. 

I ask what I can do, 

All you say is figure it out!

I ponder all the time,

Thinking about proving myself,

Proving myself to you.

It’s beginning to consume me completely.

I write you an apology, a poem, and then a song.

But nothing’s enough to convince you. 

All I want is your admiration, trust, and love.

All I get is distrust, accused, and hate!

I can’t keep doing this forever! All I want to be,

Is the one that you love.

The cops call your house, looking for you.

They bring you to my house, surrounded by yellow caution: crime scene tape.

You look confused, wonder what the heck is going on.

They give you a piece of paper,

And you start to read.

“I’m sorry but I hope that this will finally prove to you that I truly love you.

That I’d do anything for you!”

You drop the paper and run inside;

Freezing in my bedroom doorway.

The only thing to be seen amongst the rubbish and garbage,

Is something large and pale hanging in the middle of the room.

Another note, pinned to my body says;

“I really do love you…do you believe me now?”

Maybe now you’ll be convinced, that when I said I’d do anything for you, 

I truly meant it…

​


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Re: Poetry*

*applauds* I love you Bri!


----------



## vamp

*Re: Poetry*

*bows happily and gratefully* Thank ye kindly. I like everyone elses poetry on here too. Everyone's so amazing.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Re: Poetry*

Well, this is the intro to a longish story poem. I just wanted to see what you think...  

-----------------------------

A dream can be a passing thing, 
But at times a poet's mind can bring them back in a new light.
Did I dream this?
Perhaps, and yet no.
Thoughts, ideas, emotions, hopes and fears.
That is what dreams may hold.
They tempt and tease.
They push and pull.
Our hearts sing and cry upon waking.
What is a dream?
Think.
Your heart may already know.

----------------------------


----------



## Daranavo

*Re: Poetry*

*The Perfect Place*

Lilies stained with drops of crimson,
The battle had raged near. 
A wound to end his days, 
Yet no one to shed a tear.

Bodies lie all about him still, 
No movement but his own. 
He searched for a better place, 
A place he could die alone. 


The day was growing late, 
The sun had begun to fade.
There was urgency to his quest, 
He could no longer hold his blade. 


Just below a clops of trees, 
A large smooth stone just near. 
Had the birds stopped singing sweet, 
Or was it he that could no longer hear? 


He sat down upon his shady spot, 
His heart had begun to race. 
For he knew what he had found,
He had found the perfect place.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*If you wanted it, here it is! Please read prier intro!*

Dream Walker

A breeze in a meadow stirs my hair.
The scent of cool water and glowing flowers fills the air.
A twilight land of silent peace,
Though something seems amiss.
No bird song do I hear, nor stairs do I see.
What is this place?
Where could I be?
Cool grass brushes past my wandering feet.
The edge of the meadow at last comes to view.
A shadow of movement just seen in the trees.
Someone hidden and watching?
My feet take me closer,
My heart wants to flee.
This hunter,
This shadow,
Who could it be?
The trees coming closer my pulse starts to race.
Then from the darkness a glimpse of his face.
A flash of light and all has changed.
Tis sand and surf that I now see.
I find myself alone once more,
The gull's cry finds my ear.
Warmed by the sun and cooled by the water,
I walk along the shore.
For a time without time I continue on,
Tell from somewhere near I hear a song.
A voice, yet no words.
Sad it would seem, longing and bold.
I stand frozen still,
Eyes closed, ears sharp.
Stronger the song grows, filling heart, mind and soul.
This voice,
This singer,
Dose he sing for me?
The light fades in an instant.
I open my eyes.
So cold it is now, all ice and snow.
Trees all around me,
Branches bent low.
I try to move from the open, but my legs are locked in place.
My arms tight around me,
A tear on my face.
I shiver as the wolf howls.
I wait, but for what?
The darkness is blinding,
I sit down to cry.
Hope almost gone now and fear taking hold.
Is this where I perish?
Alone in the darkness and lost in the cold?
Yet wait,
What is this?
A warm hand on my face?
Eyes frozen shut, long to open and see.
Strong and yet gentle is the touch on my cheek,
A hand holding mine gives me back so much hope.
A sound like of thunder,
A flash of gold light.
Again I am not where I was.
Warm and soft is the place I now rest.
The scent of fresh bread,
The soft sound of a fire.
Opening my eyes I see a room well cared for.
I lay on a bed,
No one around.
A chair by the hearth with a tray of fresh foods,
Curiosity pulls me,
I stand and walk over.
Refreshed and well rested, now watching the flames.
Something touches my shoulder,
A voice softly speaks.
I turn to find myself lost in his eyes.
I know you, somehow...
My voice fades and he smiles.
The hunter and shadow,
The singer and healer,
This must must be the one, but how could this be?
My heart aches,
My mind races.
He bends to one knee and places his hands around mine.
"The Lord gave you strength. Thank you my Princess."
The tears fall from my eyes,
His hands brushed them away.
"Your patients is beautiful, your prayers have been heard."
As I looked at his face the room starts to fade.
Back in the meadow we stood side by side.
No longer in twilight,
The sun shining down,
I listen and rejoice at the song of bird.
Others soon joined him,
Their voices a golden falls and like the ringing of bells.
We stood listening,
I turned my face to his.
Those eyes,
Shining and sparkling.
The sounds faded, the breeze caught my hair.
He held out his hand and spoke but few words,
But my ears never heard them.
Everything's gone.
The ceiling of my bedroom is what I now see.
Desperately I cling to the memory of this dream.
The colors fade,
The sounds are no more.
Let me remember his face!
No, it is gone as well now, leaving me lost in thought.
Did he have a name?
Was it simply a dream?
I reach for my paper and dig out a pen.
Perhaps as I write I may see clearly again...

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
If you're reading from the bottom up (like I just did) please remember to see the intro on the last page.  Thank you


----------



## Arlina

*Re: Poetry*

that's awsome Ara!! you make me want to cry, then be happy, the sad, the happy again and rejoice, then it changes again...=^.^= awsome!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Re: Poetry*

 Thanks. Is it really that good? I had such an interesting time writing it... it's not a real dream... but I do like it...


----------



## Arlina

*Re: Poetry*

Yes! It was an interesting take on a dream, and I love the way you made it appear that it could be a real dream! =^.^=


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Re: Poetry*

drop-dead love songs
resound in my head,
lamenting breakups and breakdowns
and bad poetry penned in heart's blood

heartbreak hurts for a moment
happy endings last only a day
love is a stew pot of rose thorns
and cauliflower stems
rotting boot leather and
sprinkles of stardust,
garnished with cyanide and
served at a banquet table to
whatever fools attend


----------



## PinkLizard

*Wounded lion { plz read this}*

A wounded lion just laying there.
you dont understand, but you start to stare.

A mighty hunter is now its prey.
For the mighty hunter the sky looks grey.

You watch closley as he tries to get up.
Where there once was a leg is now a bloody stump.

You watch him fall to the ground in a bloody pool.
You laugh to yourself and think what a fool.

The king of the jungle is now no more.
You turn off the tv and head for the door.

You have no job and no friends because your always lying.
Truth is are you the wounded lion. 


as u can see im not the best poet but tell me how i did


----------



## yhwh1st

*Re: Wounded lion { plz read this}*

Wow Pink, wow! That makes one think a little more about one's life. I thought it was _very_ good. Much better than anything I could do.


----------



## Daranavo

*Re: Poetry*

Blue Innocence

Sinking,
The deep blue awaits me.
Breathing,
Liquid gasps of silence.

Moving,
A struggle in the dark.
Thinking,
That I am truly alone.


Wanting,
A last unspoken word.
Seeing,
All as it turned to black.


Feeling,
Hands around my throat.
Taking,
My one final breath.


Fighting,
To keep what was taken.
Knowing,
That it is lost forever.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Re: Poetry*

All of those are really good!  Thanks for sharing everyone! 

Hey Dar? You put an interesting view on death. I like reading what you come up with, it's...well...it's almost moving.

Nom! wow! 

Good job! All of you! *applauding*


----------



## HLGStrider

*Re: Poetry*

Very nice. . .I don't know why everyone writes poetry about death though. . .


----------



## Hammersmith

*Re: Poetry*

It's the "in" thing to do, apparently.

Drowning in my sorrow
Wallowing beneath the pain
Afraid to see the morrow
Caught 'twixt sadness and rain
Don't want to wake another day
Preferring darkness to light
No matter what they say
Hang on to misery with all my might

It's also incredibly easy. Shallow and overworked. If you're going to write about sadness, try writing without cliches and try putting a more personal touch to it. But at the same time, as Elgee said, very nice, very nice...

Oh, and the above is not serious. It took about thirty seconds.


----------



## Daranavo

*Re: Poetry*

Mine was not about death, at least, the bodily form of death. It is about the loss of innocence...a metaphor.


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Re: Poetry*

Look, I wrote a poem!  Actually, I wrote this a long time ago...well, this past year.  

It's just a random silly poem...but these are all actual names I have been called.  

*Epitaph* 
Demon eyes, they once called 
her, alongside psycho and
weirdo lesbianic witchy freaky 
nerdess with mind diseases and
asbestos poisoning, a 3.8
and several philosophies not to
be discussed in polite socities,
& writer geek, reader geek,
geekess supreme, criminally insane,
Tim's girlfriend, crossdresser,
bitch, Christian, genius,
stupid, bi, never to be trusted and always
always thank-god-she's-dead.


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Re: Poetry*

Chords never sleep, and 
neither do his restless fingers,
seeking always solitude and yet
not wanting to be lonely,
writing deary songs and 
pretending to smile,
eating clam chowder straight from 
the can and falling 
asleep in front of 
the TV every night as it murmurs some infomercial about
how to become thin or muscular or
healthy or sexy or anything but 
how to become happy,

a new set of knives and an AbTrim just
won't cut it
when he lays alone on the floor and
sighs,
where was my love last night

same place she was the night before,
not with him but wandering along
a forsaken stretch of street and sighing
where was my love last night

as the moon strains to illuminate
the heartstrings of a lonely
musician and his muse


----------



## HLGStrider

*Re: Poetry*

Some random bits from my diary

Wanted: A brave man, a hero, a knight.
Wanted: A wise man, who knows what is right.
Wanted: A kind man who'd handle with care
The treasure of a girl's heart so precious and rare.

In search of words
In search of peace
In search of the life I was meant to lead.
Restless and anxious
Not trusting the next step
Hesitantly forward without leap of faith
So many ideas
So many questions
So many possibilities
But no one sure answer.
Looking for my path,
Alone in the darkness.
My back to the light that was meant to lead.


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Re: Poetry*

Ooh, fun-ness Elgee.  


Sorry about the bunches of postings, but I've been retyping some of my old poems from my crappy computer to this one (which has internet) and so I'm posting some of them. 

This one's pretty self-explanatory...not too much depth or anything.  



third poem of the night,
with the hours hurrying by and
never will they be seen again

9:34, quick before it turns to 35,
there it goes, another minute lost,
racing racing into infinity and

lost to the pencil lines of desert sand,
36 comes and goes in a flurry of keys,
set the clock back and gain
a few precious hours

_tempus redux_ is all I can say,
keep a light burning in the window for
the day-weary vagabonds,
miscreants of time and misused by
fate,

victims of a muse and that man with the 
clock,
hands ticking and digits flashing,
black on white and blue sky between,

quick quick there goes 37
chase it down the lane before it too escapes me


----------



## Lomin...

*Re: Poetry*

A little peom--really the only peom--I wrote. It's really Tolkien-related, though. *shurgs*

An Ember

An ember burning
Whilst ashes falling...

Fiery Companion; a familiar sight
Burning Champion; a friend in the night
Noctural Light; shield thine maker from strife
Friend-in-the-Night; ward a traveler's life

An ember shining
The fire failing...

Heart of Fire; warm on a blind-eyed face
Dancing Ether; heat meets heaven's embrace
Tongues of Crimson; waver at life's ending
A Companion; in warmth friendship lending 

An ember glowing
The night-wind singing...

Ember's Soft Glow; reflected in his eyes
Scarlet Halo; gleams bright then slowly dies
Embers fading, now lost, ashen
An Ember, never forgotten

An ember waning
Ashes remaining...​


----------



## wizard2c

*Re: Poetry*

As a new member this is my first posting here at The Prancing Pony. I write about many different subjects.....some good......some evil......but always what I feel at the time. I hope I can fit in......

carol
wizard2c
 

---------------

The Sun and The Moon

The Sun and The Moon circle the sky
Two Lovers adrift in an horizon of blue
A tranquil sunset and a vibrant sunrise
Two Lovers adrift in each other's eyes
The Sun and The Moon circle the sky.

Immortal their love through time 
and through space
Two Lovers in search of the
Heaven's wilderness
The Sun and The Moon circle the sky
Dance with the stars
Play with the clouds
Two Lovers together. . . . .
so much in Love.

The Sun and The Moon light up the sky
Beam down upon Earth . . . . .
their rays of Love
The forests, the seas, the mountains
refrain . . . . .
The music of Life . . . . .
it plays through the air
Passage by passage . . . . .
the Song can be heard
Through the birds in the meadows
The winds through the plains
A Song of Love . . . . .
that is sung night and day
as The Sun and The Moon
light up the sky
A Song of Love . . . . .
that circles the World.


Let us not forget.......Love is still out there!


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Re: Poetry*

That was good. I like it.



Ha ha Dar and Hammer with laugh diabolically when they hear that I gave that a thumbs up...long story, nothing against you


----------



## wizard2c

*Re: Poetry*



e.Blackstar said:


> That was good. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha Dar and Hammer with laugh diabolically when they hear that I gave that a thumbs up...long story, nothing against you



Thank you. It is just something from my lighter side............I normally don't write too much about love.


----------



## wizard2c

*Re: Poetry*

e.Blackstar: Perhaps you may like this one.

A Circle Within

A circle within a circle
no boundaries to bind
built upon the darkness
yet guided by the light.

A rotation of the wheel
moves clockwise
and yet turns back
to where it had begun.

The center is driven
as a force which occurs
beyond the limits
of existence as 
an ultimate power . . . 
a ring within a circle
in a time which has no time.

A circle is as wisdom
never ceases to exist . . .
drawn from a power
Mankind has yet to find.
Around and around
Mankind goes......
trying to justify the
errors of the past.....
instead of seeking warnings
as the direction a circle takes.

Elements are factors
as knowing where the
circle starts and understanding
where it ends.
Time within a circle ceases
to exist
and so to predict within
the confines of Mankind’s
“crystal ball”........
will lead it to an endless
circle which ultimately becomes “nowhere”.


----------------

I know it's not Tolkien but I just can't resist myself sometimes.


----------



## HLGStrider

*Re: Poetry*

Reading that poem makes me slightly dizzy. . .and here we go round again. . .whoooo. . .woaaaa. . . .weee. . .


----------



## Hammersmith

*Re: Poetry*

Carol, those were lovely. You'll definitely have to post more. You have exposed a chink in Blackstar's callously rigid armour. Top hole, keep them coming!


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Re: Poetry*

Ha! No chinks have been exposed...you think you know me but you do not. Ahaha!


----------



## wizard2c

*Re: Poetry*

Thank you all. Mankind and crystal ball....two of my favorite subjects.....oh... the wisdom of Mankind.......


----------



## Daranavo

*Re: Poetry*

*White Dreams.*



*I do not have a choice,*

*to yearn to hear your voice.*

*When we kissed I could tell,*

*truly that I have fell.*



*Once I opened up that door,*

*your eyes brought me to the floor. *

*As I touched and stroked your hair,*

*all my troubles I no longer care.*



*As I touched your pure white skin,*

*I felt as committing a mortal sin.*

*In your arms I wish not to wake,*

*your taste is like the sweetest cake.*



*The dream I lived would not be stilled,*

*my passion for you could not be filled.*

*When we had to break our embrace,*

*I could not show the sadness in my face.*



*Each time I hang up the phone,*

*I feel as if I am all alone.*

*So as each day for you will start,*

*know that you hold my heart.*


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Re: Poetry*

*applauds*

Good stuff. Top hole.


----------



## Hammersmith

*Re: Poetry*

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Okay, I haven't written many of the "based on" rhymes, but this is another - what I believe is a - beautiful example of how traditional nonsense rhymes can be recast into new stories. The first line of each stanza is from a popular four-line limerick about a strange ghost, which I have developed into a further story. It deals with a character who has allowed hidden evil into his or her life, and though they realise the presence and nature of it, they refuse to stop feeding it or giving it growing space. A good friend once asked worriedly, "It's not about you, is it?" Just to reassure you all, no, it's not.
Technically, one other thing about this poem that I am proud of is the structure. In the original rhyme, the couplets are organised at the ends of paired lines. The next line (which begins another double pair) echoes this same rhyming scheme in the fourth beat, a device which I have tried to match. It's very subliminal unless it's pointed out, when it just become a hollow boast, but I had to let on somewhere. It can also be read on my website...
_[/font]



[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The other night while on the stair[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I met a man with long white hair[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]He took good care of innocent dreams[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Though seldom these exist it seems[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]His voice it drew my path to stray[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Agonised with his just dismay[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]His fickle play was evil planned[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]And wisely there I turned and ran[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I met a man who wasn’t there[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]His thoughts were laid as snare[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]His reason fallen into ill[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]And bent toward the darkness still[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]With fearing heart I came to him[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]That phantasm standing bold and grim[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]His eyes so dim and stance so daring[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Countenance doleful and forbearing[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]He wasn’t there again today[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I fear the madman comes to stay[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]His will to prey on passing men[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]And draw them to his web again[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]My presence he no longer feared[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nor trembled as my footsteps neared[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The man so weird had made his home[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]He took his right to dwell alone[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Oh, how I wish he’d go away[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Though now it seems he’s here to stay[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]That man so grey with knowing smile[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]My old familiar, gaunt and vile[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]His answer to me simple still[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]That he would leave by his own will[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]He drinks his fill here every day[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Yet starved of food he’d never stay
[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]© [/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]January 2005[/font]


----------



## HLGStrider

*Re: Poetry*

If you ruin any more of my favorite childhood nonsense rhymes I am going to come after you with a pogo stick. . .and I mean business!


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Re: Poetry*

Oh come on Elgee...I really liked that! Good stuff, Hammer.


----------



## Hammersmith

*Re: Poetry*

Thanks for the vote of confidence 
Elgee, you've broken my heart


----------



## wizard2c

*Re: Poetry*

Good works, Daranavo and Hammersmith. Haven't been around a few days. I found a prophecy which came to pass but could not tell whence had come, and it has been troubling me greatly....as it was a dire prophecy. Enough said about it for now.....I'll try to post a writing tomorrow.


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Re: Poetry*

*dances around with her fingers in her ears*

Please please please don't say "from whence"!  'tis merely "whence". Please please?


----------



## wizard2c

*Re: Poetry*

Sorry....not used to these words.....but the dictionary does show a definition for "from whence". Can you tell me the difference so I don't make the same mistake again. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Darkness growing
Fog bank rolling
Was ignorance so kind?
Knowledge found
Lessons learned
What if I’d never asked?
Shivering cold
Silence raining
Could it help if I were there?
Tear pricked eyes
Empty gaze
I though you knew how I felt...​


----------



## wizard2c

*Re: Poetry*

Good writing.

Glad to be back at the Forum. Wizard2c been away much too long.


----------



## wizard2c

*Re: Poetry*

Yes, I have been away much too long.

On a sad note, I learned today my best friend who was battling cancer {for 3 months} had died today. I know this does not deal with Tolkien but nonetheless I feel it worthy of posting here. I dedicate this poem to her....I wrote it in November for her diagnosis was eight months. Anyway, my heart is truly sad....to lose such a trusting friend.



My Friend 

My friend, don’t go
but I know that you must
we have a world yet to travel
but the crossroads of time
are not mine to question.

I heard you speak
and your tears in the silence
I see before mine eyes.
Have faith in your destiny as
the pain and weakness
will become 
strength and bravery.

My friend, don’t go
but I know that you must
the stars have written
your guidance and by their light
you shall see.

Life and death meet together
where the soul shall emerge
and Love will appear.
Our friendship will not end
as remembrances do not die.
My friend, don’t go
but I know that you must.

A place in my heart
you will always remain
as even now I realize
the agony you must feel.
Torn between the known and unknown
wondering if tomorrow
will suddenly disappear.

My friend, don’t go
but I know that you must
we have a world yet to travel
but the crossroads of time
are not mine to question.
But our Love shall endure.

11-12-05


----------



## e.Blackstar

*^bump^*

Waiting---Muse Song #3
frozen window in a street-light dream,
face pressed to icy glass,
feathered frost curling
and tendrils of breath whispering
against the pane

watches the snowbanks for
the single set of footprints leading away from the door
and none returning
the street is empty
yellow bulbs illuminating
gravel and nothing else
no footprints no one to
give comfort on the cold night

turns to bed and
blessed lonely sleep
the doorbell rings
singing a love song


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Re: Poetry*

wow. Have we let this slip so? It was a fine place, let us keep it as such.

I was wandering around randomly and ran right into this one-> http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showpost.php?p=384114&postcount=1656

*deep sigh* That is indeed a good one. 

Maybe I'll dig something out soon. Should I? hmmmm....... What... shall... it... be...


-----------

In my quiet room a clock is the only sound.
Ticking constantly as my mind drifts away.
Eyes fall shut and blink open once more.
Is it time to call it quits?
The day was long, the night unforgiving.
A dreary world of fog and confusion 
Tries to pull my mind from my work.
But no, not so easily do I give up.
I’ll keep going tell this is done.
My duty must be completed.
My job must reach it’s end.
But what is it I do?
I write of nothing and much.
Dreams are but tools in my hand.
Thoughts are my air, without them I’m done.
A poet, a writer, a wandering one.



I still can't seem to think of a tittle for that one though...


----------



## HLGStrider

*Re: Poetry*

The artsy thing to do if you can't think of a title is to number it. Try "Untitled 67."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Re: Poetry*

OH! Good idea Elgee! I can use that on a lot of things! *grabs numbers and runs off*

=^.^=


----------



## Ghorim

The deathly pre-dawn hours,
I think them my domain.
For nothing breathes, and nothing speaks,
And Nothing be my name.

Yet when the Earth awakens,
The tribes of Man engage,
Each other in their strange affairs,
At war on history's page.

And I, at night so mighty,
Become a broken thing.
Flitting between shadows,
A pauper from a king.

You, my lady golden,
What tokens can I give?
The autumn chill and silence,
For which I've come to live?

Your charity entices me,
To think I could be whole.
But beneath all my false beliefs,
A vacuum for a soul.

With but a touch I'd chill you,
With but a smile I'd blind.
With but a word I'd blacken,
The sunrise of your mind.

Please find another beggar,
To sleep beneath your bed.
Leave me here entangled,
By doubts within my head.

But should the night oppress you,
Approach my shadow throne.
I'll cast away the demons,
And reveal we are alone.


----------



## faila

Ive had a dry spell of creativity in my life recently and always after that dry spell I seem to return here and post a couple of new things then go on a dry spell, so I waited a bit longer this time, and I think that a dry spell will not happen.

when you no longer control your mind
when it trails off, leaving you behind
Insanity calls to you, calls your name
fighting, fighting just to stay sane.

If it was any other in mind,
any other than you, who are mine,
it would be too much to bear
but with you, you who are so fair.

let the truth be known
with you I am home
without you insane
my mind hazed by rain.

I need a title...and Im only satisfied completely with the first stanza and also im not sure if hazed is a word....it suppsoed to mean made to be hazey but im not sure if it means that.


----------



## Angoreth

Do we start out with a piece of poetry or just say hi? lol cause I could do both. 


Its nice to be here
in this glorious place,
welcoming back
a long seen face....


Yeah well, hmm.... lol

Last time I knew this was a rolplaying thread bar. Is it still or has it meshed into other areas? Either is good


----------



## Kementari

Our roleplaying bar was the imfamous Silver Dragon, it was closed down years ago... though another bar could always be created in the RPG section

_Uncovering a person - unfinnished (like everything i write) 

Glittering shards of a mirror
that reflects the depths of your mind;
Sharp blades, I clutch them and they wind
deep inside me, ever nearer

Like traveling rays of sunlight,
at once transcending time and space,
they reach me from your distant place
and cast away the shroud of night

My captive soul, once sleeping, wakes
and with a pure and wild desire,
it burns in insatiable fire;
my dying body writhes and quakes.

Baby, baby, my obsession,
I want to know your hidden soul
ours united could make one whole,
oh my love, my truest passion_


----------



## Angoreth

Hm..well If I get permission I just might try and bring it back to life *evil grin* Hey by the way 


Darkness ever nearer
to my heart it clouds the light,
fading in and out of memory 
my fears and doubts take flight.

How I’ve come to be here
I don’t know where to begin,
why you left me all alone
drowning in your sin.

shattered there it lay
my heart upon the floor,
transcending time and space
till my being collapses in.
Magnificent, your brilliant
you've made me sad and bitter to,
wonderful, ever clever
leaving me yearning for you.

Fool me once shame on you 
fool me twice shame on me,
three times a charm and here you come
to break me completely.


----------



## Kementari

Ressurect the Silver Dragon?  hmm, thats an idea

Nice poem, I can identify with it


----------



## Angoreth

I know the thoguht of it sends tingles down my spine 

Thankx also ^.^


----------



## Majimaune

Heres just some of the stuff I have posted on another website. I think its my better stuff. They change abit although all about the same person (relitively speaking)

Fire of the flames
Fire of the sun
Fire of the red rose
Fire of the heart.

Passion burns like fire.
Love is as red as a rose.
I wish I was with you.
But instead I am alone.

The shadow darkens my heart
Of doubt ever creaping
That a light will not come to save me.
_________________


Fire
It burns like love
It gives light
To breack the shadow.

You
You give me light
Break the darkness
Lead the way

The red rose
Is the fire
Of love
It burns for you.
_______________________

 Don't know how I can do this
Although I must try.
If only you could see
What I see in you.

Your laugh is infectious
If you laugh so do I.
I seem to be fighting a losing battle,
Just to get to know you.

While I listened to the rain,
I thought of your eyes,
So bright,
The brightest things imaginable.


----------



## Daranavo

*Lost and Found*​​Now I know what was forgot,​Fingers touched the softest skin.​A heart that beats for you alone,​A kiss that’s like the sweetest sin.​​Eyes of blue delve into my soul,​A mind unleashed to aimless wander.​Fantasies forged in flames of desire,​For each moment I grow ever fonder.​​No more secrets are hidden here,​All fear and doubt is cast aside.​A chance was taken all eyes were closed,​As two lonely hearts forcefully collide.​​The starry night is ours to own.,​The moon caught brightly in your eyes.​You pressed your lips up to my own,​Revealed to you now is my disguise.​​A love long lost is found again,​In the unlikeliest of all places.​A smile grows all bright and wide,​Upon the loveliest of all faces.​


----------



## Majimaune

I like it Daranavo. Very nice.


----------



## Lantarion

well! long time since I've been around. things seem alive & fairly kicking. 
surprised & happy to see that this thread still exists; some of the worst (& first) poems I've ever written are archived here.

a lot has happened in the near & not-so-near past; I've stuck with poetry all the way, & it's paid off -- at least in comparison with the stuff I wrote in 2001.  jesus.

here's a poem, just for old times' sake; I wrote it this past summer.


*summer as stones*

in a wrecked green wood
there are anthills simmering
that charm the eye to swarm―
silt, patted into spongy hills by killers.

summer has come like leaves on city trees,
sunlight like a branch bendy with wick,
so I wonder what an aphotic cellar

is the inside of this diligent tribe. a cool center!
how cool it must be in the maze of the center.
these rapid animals are called upon

to exact the roles of soldier, builder, cleaner,
gatherer, upholsterer, hunter: glorified snake-police.
the queen's chamber is wallpapered with the dead,

scales of all species small enough to scare.
these unslumbering mounds are all badmouthed
into torture-hills―but a nightly sun makes them memory:

here steam rises from flowers, from streams, from rocks.
in forest-shade these domes are gentle boulders made of rain;

and my childhood stones were sweat
in a summertime sea.


----------



## HLGStrider

Maj, that's very lyrical. Don't suppose you have music to it somewhere?

Lant, I consider myself to have a decent vocabulary, but aphotic sent me scrambling. Thank God for dictionaries.

Dar, you are very romantic.


----------



## Majimaune

HLGStrider said:


> Maj, that's very lyrical. Don't suppose you have music to it somewhere?


I don't believe I do.

Time for some poetry, recent stuff. I put most of my stuff on deviant Art. I love that place. These are some of my more favourite ones of recent weeks.

*Music*

The stereo,
It plays so loud.

I feel the beat through the floor,
Almost soothing,
Relaxing.

The song finishes
and I await the next.
It never comes.

My time is done.

*Finished and Done*

The lights are all out,
The music finished.
Tired body lies so still.

Everything comes back.
The thoughts, the memories,
The lies, the truths,
Deceptions unworthy of man.
All of it reflected upon
in one iota,
One blip of life.

And then all is done,
Finished.
The mind can rest
Knowing just what life is like.
And empty thing,
Cold,
Striving for warmth.

With everything going wrong.


----------



## HLGStrider

Time to let you in on my baby poetry, I guess.

Colic
written March 20th, 2008
I listen to your cries
Your squawks and whines
Expressing your displeasure
There is nothing I can do
Everything has been tried
Your diaper
Your feeding
Just holding and loving
Oh loving. . . 
I want you to rest
But you cry.
There is nothing I can do,
And yet I long
To go to you
To comfort you
To make all better
What I can't.




January 13th, 2008
Baby, you're done growing
And I felt you should be knowing
All the things that I could show you in this world.
I don't mean to hurry you
Or tell you what to do
But I want to welcome you, my little girl.
There is sky and shining sun
Lots of room to laugh and run.
Oh, little girl, there's so much we could do.
I know there can be storms
But I'll keep you safe and warm
Because you are my baby and its true,
I know you're safe inside
But it's not time to hide
Come out, come out, my little baby girl. 

 
She listened to my appeal. I started having contractions early the next morning and she was born the day after that.


December 2007
When the baby was born she rode away, away on a rubber duck, chubby and yellow. She rode on a river of silver and sun, and her mother cried, "Wait! It's too early to run." 

But the baby kept going on deep purple seas, with the yellow duck cheerfully bobbing along, 'til she came to an island with coconut trees, where the mermaids were singing a maritime song. 

And the sea lions roared in the tropical waves and the pirates were hiding in great, twisty caves and the baby she laughed at the fun that this gave. 

And the rubber duck swam in search of dabloons and the baby she basked in the light of twin moons and sang along with the stars' twinkling tunes, oh for the life that is free.
But the night grew so cold and the duck ceased to swim and the baby saw pirates in shadows so grim and even so young the future looked grim, and she cried out for mother again.
And in a great galleon the new mother came, her ship drawn by dolphins, clever and tame, and she called to her baby, called her by name, and even the ducky came home.
And now the dear baby sleeps in her crib, and the blankets about her are warm. The mother is nearby the ducky is dry and the baby forever is home.


----------



## e.Blackstar

I write so much poetry these days. Seriously.


Why are you dancing, or: I wrote this without looking at the paper
[the] diamonds I look through
swirl and blur,
harlequin quilt shapes like Dalí bricks,
haphazard window structures hiding green eyes as your fingers
flee along steel corridors long since boarded over.
[the] holes are almost small enough to step through,
onto rough gravel churned a thousand times by building tools
and tank treads.
[the] rusted girders bend like bones in vinegar,
like osteoporosis set in early
with no hope for a cure.
[the] ruins are cordoned off by velvet ropes, with gilded end caps
and rope ladders reaching to nowhere.

Witness: rock chimneys blowing human smoke rings
across an orange river-city with
moth-flocked streetlights, abandoned rail ties,
and black venom oil spills that no one [ever] sees.



end times
All the stars fell from the sky,
so we made our own by burning paper
crushing fireflies
into Day-Glo footprints—
step in my shoes and take my hand,
and we can traipse through
the Milky Way,
relighting distant suns and getting
lost in the swirling nebula maelstrom.
I will fall asleep with you in my arms,
watching the suns behind your
eyelids as they burn,
and I will wonder what grand sacrifice I must have made
in a past life to deserve you.

_There is a woman, carved all of
oaken and pine.
sap glistening in the corner of her eyes;
and from our fire a spark will
alight on her finger,
and she will burst into a million licking flames
(dancing in poplar shadows and keeping time
to a volcano heartbeat)._


Second time, same as the first.
A jig in 4/4 time but I cannot figure
how to dance along.
The newness of the beat is stamping gleefully on my toes
and folding my fingers into origami,
and its chaotic score is pushing me out the door
into a new life on the street.


Something unexpected, or: the turtle around your neck is holding the world on its back
The angles of the stairwell match the cut
of your hair.
(Looking up from inside a guitar, with the strings like jailbars across your face--
but who is inside and who is out?)
_What's in your head, in your head,
zombie, zombie, zombie?_
Are you asking me?
Because I could tell you:
on my mind is a kiss while you climbed over that fence,
your blue shirt waving like a flag
as we monkey-scramble towards the bright clouds;
on my mind is the way those ripped jeans stretch over your legs
like industrial solvents melting through to your bones.

On my mind is the chorus gathered 'round the piano,
and I feel very 30's.
It's swing night;
will you come into my arms?
You can wear a polka-dotted dress, with a black sash
and leather pumps,
and I will be splendid in my pinstriped suit--"very Mafia"
you whisper against my cheek as we whirl,
and then you rest your chin on my shoulder.

The night is still young (when we leave the dancefloor,
and flee barefooted to the forest),
and so I still have time to gather my courage.
But if this is a continuum,
and we are quantum lines,
we won't intersect.
Someone else is doing the math,
so my rules don't apply.
The stardust that falls by the wayside
will be scooped up with my empty milkbottles in the morning,
and the doorstop will be vacant by the time I am ready for breakfast.



Lots more here.


----------



## Majimaune

*Angels Come To Me*

I never truly thought
That angels would appear
to me in this life.

But then you came to me.
You spoke my name,
You touched my hand,
You said things would be different.

I can think of nothing else.
Your angelic face lingers in my mind.
I wish to be with you every second
of my day.

If only I had the power of courage...


----------



## Uminya

A Recollection (in Free Verse)

I sit and stare at this field of green
But all I find are memories
Of all the times we had to share
Countless hours spent in laughter
We shared our darkest secrets
Confessed our greatest fears
We swore we'd be friends forever
But we are not who we once were

I sit and stare at this field of green
Wondering why this came to be
The ones I cared for most of all
Have all but vanished from my life
Leaving me to wonder if they remember
Does any part of them still care?
If only they knew how much
If only they knew how often

I sit and stare at this field of green
Reading ancient dates and thinking back
Wondering why people change so much
And how their feelings can turn so cold
I've come to think they'll never know
And it's far too late to save us
But that can't change the way I feel
Because I still love the three of you

_For M, A, and T_


----------



## Confusticated

hobbit's hell

from the dusk in the shire
and the fall in the fens
and the wonderful sound it brings
he walked in the sun
in the morning's light
and shone upon him through trees
dappled in shade
and speckled with white
he aproached his home at ease
his feet patted the dirt path
and he sang to the air
which carried his words on the breeze
and a trickling rain fell again
and the grasses remained so green
but his home wasn't found
was nowhere to be seen
and the hills they flattened
the grass had gone
no rain had fell
the trees were strange
it was Anfauglith
road to Utumno
and to Angband
come nightfall he would freeze


----------



## Prince of Cats

Hey Nom,

It reads really well, had a fun time chanting it out :*)

:*up


----------

